# Yuck or Yum?



## Puffy (Jul 25, 2013)

So basically one person lists a food and you say if you would eat it willingly. 
Example;
Person1: Pizza.
Person2: Yum! Pastrami?
person 3: yuck. Cat food?
And so on. I'll start. :3

Jelly beans!


----------



## StiX (Jul 25, 2013)

Yum! anchovies?


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 25, 2013)

Yuck! Granola


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 25, 2013)

Yum!

Cheese.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 25, 2013)

Yum!
Cheese cake!


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 25, 2013)

Yuck!
Gumbo


----------



## StiX (Jul 25, 2013)

Yum!

Lasagne?


----------



## Puffy (Jul 25, 2013)

Yuck!
Salmon?


----------



## Isabella (Jul 25, 2013)

yuck!
sushi


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 25, 2013)

Yum!
 cabbage


----------



## Byngo (Jul 25, 2013)

Yum!

Cannoli


----------



## ShadoWolfSqd7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum! 

Sushi?


----------



## intropella (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum!!
Tonkotsu Ramen with Mayu


----------



## Majesticgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

yuck
banoffi pie


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 26, 2013)

Yuck!

Mozzarella.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 26, 2013)

yum 
ice cream


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum!
Egg fried rice noodle.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 26, 2013)

yum~

frozen yogurt


----------



## Thomas (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum
spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

YUM YUM!

Frankfurt sausages?


----------



## AmyLilu (Jul 26, 2013)

yum
Candy Floss


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum~.

Takoyaki?


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 26, 2013)

yum!

chilli fries


----------



## Byngo (Jul 26, 2013)

Yuck!

Any kind of salad.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum!

Curry rice.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Yummy!

Mexican nachos.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 26, 2013)

yum! 


  School Food! (It's a yuck!)


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 26, 2013)

Yuck! 

Chicken alfredo?


----------



## Wish (Jul 26, 2013)

yum

dim sum omg


----------



## Niya (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum!

Roast beef


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum!

Mash potato


----------



## Alijasp (Jul 26, 2013)

Without Butter,Yum!

Vegetarian Gyro


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 26, 2013)

Yuck(No idea what that is...)

Red velvet cake?


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Yummy!~
Potatoes in general


----------



## salarian (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum!
Mango?


----------



## Wish (Jul 26, 2013)

yum

lamb...


----------



## Byngo (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum!

Tiramisu


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum
Chocolate Pudding


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

*drools on floor* YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM

Entrecote


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 26, 2013)

Yummy!
Pralines


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 27, 2013)

Yuck!
Brussels sprouts


----------



## StiX (Jul 27, 2013)

Yuck! 
Chili con Carne


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmmm...in the middle?  Closer to yum, I'm guessing - never tried it before.
Chinese food! <3


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

Yum. Sometimes.

Sushi


----------



## Ami (Jul 29, 2013)

Yum,

Onion rings


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 29, 2013)

Yuck!

Fried Chicken.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 29, 2013)

In the middle. too greasy sometimes

Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 29, 2013)

idk.

Onigiri (rice balls)?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

Yum, I think. I like rice. Never had onigiri though.

Pears


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 29, 2013)

Yuck! Apples, yes, but not pears.
Ramen (noodles)


----------



## Ami (Jul 29, 2013)

Depends.. but yum.

mint ice cream


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

Yum-ish

Pumpkin pie


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 30, 2013)

Uh.. Yuck? I guess? Never tried it.
Chocolate fudge cake.


----------



## Niya (Jul 30, 2013)

YUM

Carrots


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 30, 2013)

Yum<3

Chocolate milk!


----------



## Ami (Jul 30, 2013)

yum

green peas


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum

Plums


----------



## Niya (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum

Chowder


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum! 

Fish & chips


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

WHAT ARE THOSE?

Hang on.

Oh. Fried potatoes / french fries / whatever you call them.

Ew. Cooked fish. Ew.

Yuck.

I want to try these so bad: *Lamingtons*


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

Raw fish is any better...? I'll take cooked over raw any day. Anyways, never tried lamingtons before, but it looks good. Yum!

Veggie sub sandwich. (I'm not talking from subway, I mean an actual homemade sub sandwich.)


----------



## Eir (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum... especially if it's vegan. 

Brussels sprouts


----------



## talisheo (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum! I love eating healthy foods  even if they do not taste the best

Deviled eggs


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

omg yum

Hamburger


----------



## Pinny (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum~ (If it's not from some chain fast food place)
Chicken feet~


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yuck!

Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## talisheo (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum <3

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Doubleuman (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum!
Salmon?


----------



## StiX (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum!
Bubble Tea?


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum! 

Thai tea


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum!

Meat pie


----------



## StiX (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum! 

Coffee


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum-ish, but I prefer Hot chocolate

Marshmallows?


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum!

Oreo milkshake~


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum.... I'm hungry now.

Sushi


----------



## StiX (Jul 31, 2013)

YUM!

Broccoli Soup!


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum! Is it cheddar and broccoli soup? If not, than yuck!

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## Isabella (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum, I think. I never had it but it sounds good 

peaches


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum!! <3

pomegranate


----------



## nikkidii (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum!! 

Munster Cheese >


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum! I love cheese.

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Bouge (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum!
Philly Cheese steak :3


----------



## talisheo (Jul 31, 2013)

Yummy in the tummy 

Sugar Cookies


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

Yummy!

Tomato soup


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 31, 2013)

YUMMY!!!!!!!
Frog legs..


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

Yuck. Typical response, but it is certainly gross.

Sloppy joe's


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 31, 2013)

Yum 
pot noodles


----------



## Pixelshift (Aug 1, 2013)

...Yum? Yuck? I dunno.
Hamburger (yum for me, as long as it's only meat, bun and ketchup)

- - - Post Merge - - -

...Yum? Yuck? I dunno.
Hamburger (yum for me, as long as it's only meat, bun and ketchup)


----------



## SockHead (Aug 1, 2013)

Yum, but I like cheeseburgers better.

Porkchops!


----------



## Ami (Aug 2, 2013)

Yuck, I don't like pork :/

Gingerbread


----------



## Seravee (Aug 2, 2013)

Yuck.

Tacos


----------



## oath2order (Aug 2, 2013)

Yum.

Bananas.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 2, 2013)

Yum : D

Honey Roasted Peanuts


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 2, 2013)

yumm!

Mozzarella?


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2013)

Yummy!

Pringles chips! (I'm eating those now, lol)


----------



## Lotte (Aug 2, 2013)

Yuck! (I'm not a chips person)

Coconut chocolate chip cookies


----------



## 0ni (Aug 3, 2013)

YUM.

Olives?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2013)

Yum.

Potatoes?


----------



## Lotte (Aug 4, 2013)

Yum. I love potato anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mochi


----------



## Ami (Aug 4, 2013)

Yum!

Yogurt


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

Yum

Bananas


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 5, 2013)

Yum!!

Barbecued Ribs.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

Yuck. They overrated.

Caramel corn


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 5, 2013)

Yuck

Tomato Soup.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 5, 2013)

Yuck!

Chicken pie


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 5, 2013)

Yum,

Coriander/Quilantro


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

Depending on what it's in, yum.

Ghost peppers


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 6, 2013)

Hot hot hot hot hot!!!!!!!!!/yuck

Pancakes


----------



## 0ni (Aug 7, 2013)

YUM

Lucky Charms cereal.


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 7, 2013)

nevert tasted?
Waffles?


----------



## Ami (Aug 7, 2013)

Kinda yuck, depends tho

Carrot juice


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2013)

Yum.

Avocados.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 8, 2013)

Yuck.

Horse meat.


----------



## Touko (Aug 8, 2013)

Yuck

Gummy bears


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 8, 2013)

Yum!

Egg rolls


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 8, 2013)

Yum! 


   Shrimp!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2013)

Yuck!

Taiyaki :3


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 8, 2013)

Yum! 

Caviar?


----------



## Seravee (Aug 9, 2013)

Yuck.

Carrots


----------



## Emma (Aug 9, 2013)

Yum!

Egg Tart


----------



## Noah2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yum!

S'mores


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yuck! eggplant parmesan


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't know what that is, so yuck!

Turkey


----------



## Seravee (Aug 10, 2013)

Yuck.

Nachos.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yum! 

Pineapple


----------



## Fairydust (Aug 11, 2013)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 11, 2013)

YUMMMM!!!!!

Lobster


----------



## Seravee (Aug 11, 2013)

Yum!

Gummy worms


----------



## StiX (Aug 11, 2013)

Yum!

Green tea.


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 11, 2013)

Yuck!
Shrimp Stir Fry


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2013)

Yuck.

Venison


----------



## Alijasp (Aug 12, 2013)

Yuck

Tofu taco


----------



## beffa (Aug 12, 2013)

Yuck!

Corn dogs


----------



## neoxid500 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum 

Milk Tea Boba


----------



## Farobi (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum! (Just had one a while ago too @.@)

Balot (google it, not for the faint of heart)


----------



## matt (Aug 12, 2013)

yum!
Marmite


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 12, 2013)

Yuck!

Cadbury Creme Eggs~


----------



## hancat8971 (Aug 12, 2013)

yum!! i love cadburry 
eggs


----------



## Seravee (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum!

Steak


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum! 

Jellybean cheese


----------



## matt (Aug 12, 2013)

I dont know wat it is but YUM

poo


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 12, 2013)

yuck!
greek yogurt


----------



## Seravee (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum!

Rice


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum yum!

Beans and rice burrito


----------



## neoxid500 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum! (with cheese? :0)

Liverwurst


----------



## Awesomness (Aug 12, 2013)

yuck 
  worm pasta


----------



## Seravee (Aug 12, 2013)

Yuck.

Eel


----------



## Ponycorpse (Aug 12, 2013)

Yuck!

Melon pan!


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

Yumm~!

Peanut Butter?♥


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum!!

Salted peanuts.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 13, 2013)

Yum!

Jell-o


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 13, 2013)

Yum! 

Egg Rolls.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 13, 2013)

YYYYuck! 

supreme pizza


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

Yum! "I think"

1 UP Mushrooms.


----------



## xseed (Aug 13, 2013)

uh yuuuuuuuck. 
Combination Pizza


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yum.
Butter Toast


----------



## Puffy (Aug 15, 2013)

Yum!

Kazooies candy? :3


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 15, 2013)

yuck!

Freshly served ostrich mixed with elephant tusks and children's tears?


----------



## beebs (Aug 15, 2013)

YUM!

bone marrow?


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 15, 2013)

um YUM!!!!!

Bounty (chocolate bar)


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2013)

yum:3

Skittles


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

skittle eh....nah. Dont like them that much so yuck. 
FRIED TOE NAILS


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

Yuck. why ...

corn dogs.


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

yuck again. I hate corn dogs
Ham n Cheese sandwhiches


----------



## Puffy (Aug 15, 2013)

yuck, not a fan of sandwiches.

uh...
Coke Slurpee? ouo


----------



## talisheo (Aug 15, 2013)

Yuck not a fan of the coke taste

Shark Fin Soup


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 15, 2013)

Yuck, im allergic to fish.
Fried rice with chicken


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum!

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## xseed (Aug 16, 2013)

ima get hated for thsi but yuuuuuuk. I hate strawberry cake

BOILED  LIVERS


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Yuck.

Nachos.


----------



## beebs (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum unless something like Taco Bell nachos then yuck. . . 

Yellowtail Carpaccio


----------



## Mijzelffan (Aug 16, 2013)

Had to google that, but yuck.

salt liquorish


----------



## Touko (Aug 16, 2013)

Yuck, I hate liquorish in general.

Cinnamon donuts/doughnuts? (However you guys spell it)


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 16, 2013)

It's pretty hard to mess up donuts, so yum!

 Spinach


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Yuck.

Anchovies.


----------



## xseed (Aug 16, 2013)

ultra yucky. Penubutter


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Yuck.

Fruit salad.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum!

Lindt chocolate.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 16, 2013)

Idk I like all chocolate 'cept dark chocolate so YUM

Egg Nog?


----------



## xseed (Aug 16, 2013)

HOW COULD U NOT LIKE DARK CHOCOLATE. Sniff.   N yuck

Taco burgers


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 16, 2013)

No idea what that is, but tacos are good, and burgers are good, so it?s probably yum xD

scalloped potatoes


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

Ooh i like those xD

Hmm roast potatoes?


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum.

Tortelloni


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 17, 2013)

Never had! 

Blow Pops!


----------



## Seravee (Aug 17, 2013)

Yum!

Spam.


----------



## Spontida (Aug 17, 2013)

Never tried it!

Scallops.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yuck!
Sheep brains!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2013)

Yuck. Seriously what

Kielbasa


----------



## Seravee (Aug 17, 2013)

Yum!

Ramen.


----------



## Mya (Aug 17, 2013)

Yuck..

Cotton Candy! :3


----------



## Farobi (Aug 17, 2013)

Yuck (sorry but eww).

Balot (Google it at your own risk)


----------



## Dragoness (Aug 17, 2013)

Definitely yuck. 

Takoyaki. c:


----------



## beebs (Aug 17, 2013)

Uh YUM! Duh! XD

Nikuman/Bao/Pork Buns


----------



## Seravee (Aug 18, 2013)

Yum!

Brownies


----------



## locker (Aug 18, 2013)

yum 
chicken


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2013)

Yum

Turkey


----------



## Marceline (Aug 18, 2013)

Yum! If its with gravy haha.

Pot noodles. x3


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 18, 2013)

Yum!

Fries!


----------



## beebs (Aug 18, 2013)

Yum!

Kimchi!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yum! Morugua scorpion pepper


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yuck
Octopus sucker stew


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

Yuck
Human brains

EDIT: Ok, sorry, I wasn't serious about that


Salmon.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 19, 2013)

Yum!

Enchiladas


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 19, 2013)

Yum!


Chicken feet stew


----------



## beebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Yum!

Tripe!


----------



## Puffy (Aug 21, 2013)

Yuck.

Fruit Jelly candies shaped in your favourite characters? owo;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

YUM! I literally JUST had some  

Goldfish (the cheese crackers)


----------



## Seravee (Aug 21, 2013)

Yum!

Jalapeno poppers


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

YUM!
Baked herb chicken breast


----------



## HULK G (Aug 21, 2013)

YUM!

Bull testicles....


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yuck.
Tuna fish sandwich (had it for the first time yesterday...)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

Yuck 

Chicken salad


----------



## Puffy (Aug 21, 2013)

Yuck.

Green Eggs and Ham?


----------



## Ami (Aug 21, 2013)

Yuck

Milk tea


----------



## HULK G (Aug 21, 2013)

YUM..




Grass Juice


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Yuck.

Green bean casserole?


----------



## Seravee (Aug 22, 2013)

Yuck.

Cow tongue


----------



## Isabella (Aug 22, 2013)

Yuck :x

Um..
Blueberry muffins


----------



## Smoke (Aug 22, 2013)

Yum
Hmm...
Pork Tamales


----------



## Seravee (Aug 22, 2013)

Yuck.

Quesadillas.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2013)

YUP

YUM

Cheesesteaks


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

Yummmmm!

Biscuits!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 22, 2013)

Yum

Garlic D:


----------



## Puffy (Aug 22, 2013)

Is it Garlic Bread? If so, yum! If its just garlic, YUCK.


Mandarin Orange?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2013)

Yum

Pumpkin pie


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 23, 2013)

Yuck! 

Kiwi


----------



## Isabella (Aug 23, 2013)

Yum.

Spring rolls?


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

Yum!

Kolache


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2013)

Yummmm

Hibachi steak


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2013)

Yuck  

Onigiri


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

Yum!
Fries?


----------



## Puffy (Aug 23, 2013)

YUM TO THE INFINITY POWER

Biscuits.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2013)

YUCK! Too dry!

Hashbrowns!


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

Yum!

Parfait


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 24, 2013)

Yum. 

Salami.


----------



## neoxid500 (Aug 24, 2013)

In a sandwich yum on it's own yuck 

potato salad


----------



## Moon Dreamer (Aug 24, 2013)

yuck

cranberry muffins


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 24, 2013)

Yuck 

Strawberries?


----------



## Puffy (Aug 24, 2013)

YUM!

SockHead?


----------



## Sondos (Aug 24, 2013)

Yuck!
Burger?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2013)

Yum.

Calamari?


----------



## Riesz (Aug 24, 2013)

*YUCK!*

Olives?


----------



## flora (Aug 24, 2013)

Yuck!

Sardines?


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 24, 2013)

YUCK Dx

NUTELLA


----------



## Redacted (Aug 24, 2013)

Yum!
Cottage cheese?


----------



## Bones (Aug 24, 2013)

Yuck.

Rice crackers?


----------



## bluegoat14 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yum!
Cheesecake?


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

Yuck.

Chocolate


----------



## Caucas (Aug 25, 2013)

Yum! 
Fries?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 25, 2013)

Yuck 
Crepes


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 25, 2013)

yuck. 

Bistec_de_Palomilla (a.k.a. steak grilled with garlic, lime juice, salt and pepper)


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 25, 2013)

um... yum?

liquorice?


----------



## Sabbyy (Aug 25, 2013)

Yum!..sort of. Don't like it that much. xD

Lasagna?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

Yum

Guacamole


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

Yum!

Pork ribs


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuck

Ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Miss Renee (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuck.

Mozzarella stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuck.

Tuna


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

YUUUM
Termites dipped in beeswax.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

...Yuck.  o-o
Dill Pickle Juice


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuck!
Ants dipped in beeswax?


----------



## Seravee (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuck.

Mayo


----------



## Turtle (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuck
Sauerkraut?


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuck.
Grilled Beef


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

YUMMMM!

tomatoes?


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuck
Grilled Cheese with turkey?


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuck
Hamburger


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yum
Turkey with gravy


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

YUM~
Peppered Bacon


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yuck.
Sweet Italian Sausage.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2013)

Yum.

Salad


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yum
Turkey sandwich.


----------



## Bones (Aug 29, 2013)

Yuck.

Sesame Chicken.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yuck
Waffles?


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 29, 2013)

Yum!
Haggis?


----------



## Sondos (Aug 29, 2013)

Yuck!
Tart?


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 29, 2013)

Yum!
Well-Cooked Liver?


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yum
Lasagna!


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

Yuck
Peanut butter waffles


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Broken heart*
Yum
Campfire roasted weenies.


----------



## Sondos (Aug 30, 2013)

Yum!
Trifle?


----------



## Trio4meo (Aug 30, 2013)

yum! macaroon?


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 30, 2013)

Yum. Gyros?


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yum,
Tuna


----------



## Bones (Aug 30, 2013)

Yuck.

Beef Stew?


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 30, 2013)

Yuck. Carrot cake.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 31, 2013)

Yuck.

Pastrami


----------



## Seravee (Aug 31, 2013)

Yuck.

Stir fry


----------



## qqsd (Sep 3, 2013)

Yuck.

French Silk Pie


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 3, 2013)

Yuck(?)

Spicy egg salad?


----------



## Seravee (Sep 3, 2013)

Yuck.

Chocolate covered raisins


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2013)

YUM

Vanilla yogurt


----------



## Seravee (Sep 5, 2013)

Yum!

Carrot cake


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2013)

Yuck

Moon pie


----------



## Byngo (Sep 6, 2013)

Yuck! Eww...

Pulled Pork


----------



## hzl (Sep 6, 2013)

yum
tiramisu?!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2013)

Yum! peanut butter n' bacon sandwich?


----------



## Zebra (Sep 6, 2013)

Yuck

Brown rice with red quinoa


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 7, 2013)

Yuck, but I would still eat it.

Chocolate soya drink.


----------



## Poop Ro Dah (Sep 7, 2013)

lalala


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 7, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Yuck, but I would still eat it.
> 
> Chocolate soya drink.



Yum (idk what it is, but it has chocolate on it so it's all good )

Purple yam ice cream (popular in the Philippines! )


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2013)

Yum, I'd eat it.

macaroni n' cheese w/ spicy barbecue sauce?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 8, 2013)

Yum

Umm... Krabby patties?


----------



## Farobi (Sep 9, 2013)

Eid-ul-Adha is a day of remembrance. Even in the most joyful times, Muslims make a fresh start of the day by a session of congregational prayers to Allah in an open space.

Research; I'm not even Muslim though haha.


----------



## Horus (Sep 9, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Eid-ul-Adha is a day of remembrance. Even in the most joyful times, Muslims make a fresh start of the day by a session of congregational prayers to Allah in an open space.
> 
> Research; I'm not even Muslim though haha.



The word you were looking for is "yum".

Pony meat


----------



## Lauren (Sep 9, 2013)

YUCK! 
umm... Ketchup on toast


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

Gross. Yuck!

Chorizo


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2013)

Yum, why not? Sounds good enough, just a sausage of sorts..

Fried frog legs(it surprisingly DOES taste like chicken lol!!!! cliched but true lol!!!!)


----------



## Joey (Sep 10, 2013)

Yuck. Even if it does taste like chicken I still wouldn't eat it thinking that I'm eating frog legs.

Honey


----------



## hzl (Sep 10, 2013)

yuck, don't like honey 
spaghetti with bacon and chicken


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 10, 2013)

Yuck (b/c I am a vegetarian... )

 Italian Calamari? Sooo good


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2013)

Yum..

licorice coconut cake


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 3, 2014)

yuck hate licorice.
cat food (delicious)


----------



## Cou (Jan 3, 2014)

eh? uh yuck? o.e

raspberry pie


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Coffee?


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

Yuck.
Spinach


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2014)

yum.

blue mussels?


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yuck.

I'm so confused right now with these old topics.
Pretz.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Waffles?


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 3, 2014)

Yum.
Dates?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum.
Dates?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

yum

candy?


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 3, 2014)

Yum
Clam chowder?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

YUMM

lychee?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 3, 2014)

Yuck 

Pufferfish?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

yuck

easy mac?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

Yum?

Sushi?


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 4, 2014)

OMG YUM
Fruit loops?


----------



## BlooShroom (Jan 4, 2014)

Yum!
Cauliflower?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

Yuck

Red bean paste <3


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

Yuck.

Rose petals?


----------



## Hype (Jan 6, 2014)

Yuck
Apple cider?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

yum

toast?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

Depends.

Cr?me Br?l?e?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

yum.

rice?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yum.
Hard Boiled Eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

yuck

fried chicken?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

YUM!
Sushi?


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Yuck ( unless it's a California roll.)
Pears?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yuck.
Peanuts?


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Yum.

Salmon?


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

Yummmmm 

Jelly?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

yum...

chevre cheese?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yum, i guess, any cheese is good!

Corn?


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

oh my god yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum *drools 

Sausage?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

YUMM!

Watermelon?


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

yum!

peach


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

oh you like sausages 

yuck

meatballs?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

yummmmmmmmmmm

fish?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Meh...

Honey Ham?


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

yum *n*

tomato?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

yuck.

taco pie?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

BNHYUVSGHYUAEGWFYAGYU!!!

Cheesecake?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

yum!

chocolate?


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

yummy!!! ;A;

candieS


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

Yum

Cinnamon sugar cookie


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

yum.

havarti cheese?


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

Yum 

Goat cheese


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

EVERY CHEESE IS YUM.

Starfruit?


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

lmao you guys were making me hungry until cheese

yuck? never tried so..

brown rice? o.e


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yum!

Refried Bean?


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

h8 beans with passion  

pumpkin


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Pumpkin Pie? Yum, Pumpkin? I dunno...

Blueberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

yum.

green tea?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yuck/Yum... Its okay

Baked Chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

depends on how it's done.

spam?(yea the canned ham thing)


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum, maybe?

Loco moco.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 7, 2014)

What. Yum I guess? It sounds good lol

Coconut!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

I used to have 'em when i was like 4 or 5, so I don't remember. Maybe Yum.

Orange Juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yummmeh

parmesan chips?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum.

Turnips?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 7, 2014)

Lovely!

Blue cheese?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Meh.

Lamb MEAT? NOT sheep, lamb. Baby sheep. Hopeless lambs who never got a chance at the world. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum especially cooked. ah mmm yum.

rhubarb and vanilla tea?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Never had it, sounds good though...

pickles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

depends on what it' done of

garlic bread??


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum.

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yuck. actually the only 'cheese' along with soft cheese i dont like XD

baguette?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 7, 2014)

YUM!!!

Bacon?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum.
typhoonmoore? lol jk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum i suppose hahaha.

mushroom soup?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

YUM I LUV MUSHROOMS! I'm Yummy?!

Apples?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum (yes u r)

cows?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

RAW COWS R DA BEST! yay xD

Goldfish? (Not the snack)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 7, 2014)

Yuck.

Bison burgers? (Just hamburgers that are a little bit juicier and a bit bigger than normal burgers.)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum!

Cheez-its?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate lava cake?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum!

Vanilla Icecream?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum!

Vanilla/chocolate truffle?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum!

Yum?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum-ish

brie cheese?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum to all cheese!

spinach?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum.

brussel sprouts?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yuck.
Umeko?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum.

Pepperoni Pizza?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum.

FoxWolf64?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 7, 2014)

Yuck.

The Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yuck

Cou?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum xD

Spaghetti tacos?


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum

Bacon


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum.

Omfa?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

What?

Goat?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum

(an user)

Newspapers?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

YUUMMM!

Wood?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yuck

3ds xl's?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

YUM! Thats what I gotz

2ds?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum

cucumber?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yuck. Pickles LIVE ON

Apple Pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum.

mustard?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum.

Ketchup?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum

popcorn?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum.

Chicken Wings?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

yum
banana?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum.

Burritos?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum

Bubblegum flavour ice cream


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum! Chess pie?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yum?

Mary?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

yum i suppose.

chewing gum?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum, depending on what flavor.
Lolly?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Lollipop? Then Yuck.

Lemons?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

yum

limes?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

In between, it's okay.

Tomatoes?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Cheese?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

YUM!

lynn105?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

yum

chili stew?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

typhoonmoore's sense of humor xD?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

.. yuck xD

licorice?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

DID U EVEN look at my older posts to Mary in the "count until a female posts forum"? I thought I waz KINDA funny xDDD

Red licorice, Yum!

Panda?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

you mean the licorice brand? yum

pizza salad?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum! (I meant RAW Panda x3)

Fruit Salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

no eating pandas :c

depends on what fruit

pasta salad?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

(OF COURSE I DONT EAT PANDAZ LAWLLAWLAWLASLDEFHjnhcyj s)

Sound good, Yum!

Salad salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

lol yum

feta cheese?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

EVERY CHEESE=YUM!

Cheese Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

the fawk yum

mochi?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

U dunno wat dat is.

Life?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

......edible?

root beer?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Then again, I said "typhhonmoore" once, so you were GONNA EAT ME Dx
YUM!

Paper?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

yum.

daifuku?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Wat da crap is that? xD

Paint?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

yuck

caramel sauce?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum.

DVD's?


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck! 

Cupcakes? (Pinkemena's cupcakes :3 )


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't know who Pinkemena is but I guess Yum!

Fish?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

I only like fish sticks. If it's fish sticks, Yum! Other kinds of seafood, Yuck!
Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Celery?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck!
Chocolate covered pretzel?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

YUM!!!

Soft Pretzel?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!
Cheese fries?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Adorable kittens?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck/Why?! 
Kirby?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck!

Fried chicken strips?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

YUM!

French Toast?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!
Bacon?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

YUMMMM!

Quesadillas?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

If it's a cheese one, Yum!
Cookie Cake? (I haven't had one of those in years)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!
Cheesecake?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck.

Peppermint?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!
Popsicle?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum, especially cherry. Love cherries.

Speaking of which, shirley temple? It's a drink with cherries in it, not the actor.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck! (Sorry, I hate cherries.)
Peanuts?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Cashews? (They come from a fruit xD)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck. I just don't like nuts.

Cola?


----------



## Mary (Jan 8, 2014)

Yummy!

Cereal?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum! (I rarely drink that, though.)
Pancakes?
Ninja'd! (What now? I can't type fast enough)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!
Waffles?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

YUMMM!!!

Mocha frappe?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Not sure what to say. I've never tried that.
Milkshake?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Fruit Punch?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum-ish.

Lemonade?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum...
Chocolate Milk?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Water?!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum, if it's the only thing available.

King cake?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

IM OFF SCHOOL TOMORROW AGAIN!!!!!!!!
Anyways, Yum!

Milk?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

YUM!
Oatmeal?


----------



## krielle (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum~ kinda.

sushi? xD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

My favorite food! Yum!

Hamburger?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum, with cheese and bacon.

Hot dog?


----------



## krielle (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuck~ :c can't really stand it.

Taco?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Oxygen?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Uh... Yum?
Pudding?


----------



## krielle (Jan 8, 2014)

YUUUUUM~ :3 

strawberries?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Butter?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum?
Peaches?


----------



## krielle (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum! :3

hmmm.. banana cream pie *o*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum!

Cream Puffs?


----------



## krielle (Jan 8, 2014)

Yum! c:

green tea?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum!

Green olives?


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum! (Although I prefer black olives.)

Grape juice!


----------



## Hype (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum
Clams?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

yum probably.

chili chocolate?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum

Pancake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

yum.

orange juice?

(also i love how there is two threads lol)


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum.

(idk why the double one, I think this one should be the decayed one)

Garlic bread.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

yum :3

diana? jkjk

apple juice?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum.

Fudge?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

yuck.

mango


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

Yuck.
Cotton Candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

yum..

mushroom?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

Yuck! (Why does Mario like those?)
Ice cream?


----------



## Hype (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum
Crab?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

yum.

escargot?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

Yuck!
Fish Sticks?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum.

Pork?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

Yuck!
Cream cheese?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

Y-UCK!

Curly Bacon?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum?

Roses?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

Yuck!
Candy corn?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2014)

Yumish

Potatoes?


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

Yummmmz

Carrots


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum

Candy?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Yum.

Banana Peels?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2014)

Yuck.

Bananas themselves?


----------



## LockHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

Yuck! Spaghetti?


----------



## krielle (Jan 10, 2014)

Yuck ;o; (depends on how much tomato sauce bleh)

mochi?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

havent had but looks yum.

sushi?


----------



## Hype (Jan 10, 2014)

Yum
Toenails?


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2014)

Yum.

Miracre?


----------



## Hype (Jan 10, 2014)

The best tasting thing in da world!!!
Milk?


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2014)

Yum if it's your milk 

Cheese?


----------



## Hype (Jan 10, 2014)

Psychopathic said:


> Yum if it's your milk
> 
> Cheese?



Yum.
Salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

depends on what's in it.

tacos?


----------



## Farobi (Jan 10, 2014)

Depends. Yum though.
 _ninja'd_

Yum!

Red wine


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

yum 

walnuts?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 10, 2014)

Yuckk

Lettuce?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

yum.

parsley?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

Yuck!
Klondike Bar?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

ohh yum

almonds?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

Yuck!
Pancakes?


----------



## Hot (Jan 10, 2014)

Yum ^^
Mangoes?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

Yuck!
Hot dogs?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 10, 2014)

Yum!

Swiss Cheese?


----------



## Hype (Jan 11, 2014)

Yum
Roast beef?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

yummm.

potato salad?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 11, 2014)

Yuck.

Orange soda?


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yum!

Pasta Salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

yum depends what's in it.

lemon curd?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

uhh yum?

mushrooms!


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

yuck!

pepperoni


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 11, 2014)

Yum.

Pineapple?


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 11, 2014)

yum.

mashed potatoes?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

Y.U.M.


crepes?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 11, 2014)

Yum.

Bread?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum

Curry?


----------



## Hype (Jan 12, 2014)

Yuck
Burritos?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!

Bell Peppers?


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

Err, yukc.

Vegetables?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Some of 'em.

Carrots?


----------



## MrMend (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!!
Pickles?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!

Dark Chocolate?


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!
ramen


----------



## MrMend (Jan 12, 2014)

Definitely yummy <33
Green tea?


----------



## Hype (Jan 12, 2014)

Yuck
Hot dogs?


----------



## volantean (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum! Salted caramal gelato!


----------



## Minties (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum! Vegemite! :3


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yuck.

Marmite.


----------



## Minties (Jan 12, 2014)

Double yuck.

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Hype (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum
Hot wings?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

yum

takoyaki?


----------



## goey0614 (Jan 12, 2014)

yummm

Pineapple fried rice??


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

yuck yuck yuck

casserole?


----------



## mayorseraphina (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum if the right kind. ;3

Chocolate Mousse?​


----------



## MrMend (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!! (I want some now xD)
Hmm... BBQ potato chips


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

yuuuum.

sourcream & onion chips


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!

Umeko?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

yum ofc  boin

tomato soup?


----------



## MrMend (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum! With a grilled cheese sammich on the side <3

Green tea ice-cream?


----------



## a potato (Jan 12, 2014)

Yummy.

Brussels sprouts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

yuckee

popcorn with caramel sauce?


----------



## rubyy (Jan 12, 2014)

yes yes yes yum 

deep fried mars bar.


----------



## MrMend (Jan 12, 2014)

:O Sounds yummy...

Deep fried Twinkie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

yuck

sausage?


----------



## rubyy (Jan 12, 2014)

omg yes how can you not like them yum

cheese


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

YUM!!!

Corndogs?


----------



## rubyy (Jan 12, 2014)

wait what's a corndog 


pickles


----------



## Byngo (Jan 12, 2014)

DISGUSTING. 

Onion rings


----------



## rubyy (Jan 12, 2014)

yes my true love yum

mcdonald's fries


----------



## MrMend (Jan 12, 2014)

Yummy!
Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

BEST FOOD EVER YUUUUUUUUMMMMMM.

Cheeseburgers?


----------



## MrMend (Jan 12, 2014)

Of course!!!
Chicken strips/nuggets?


----------



## rubyy (Jan 12, 2014)

omg yes my bae yum
gherkins


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

I dunno wat dat is. (you guys are making me hungry x3)

Pepperoni?


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 12, 2014)

yummmm! 

korean bbq?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

YUM!

Steak?


----------



## a potato (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!
Potatoes (Any kind)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2014)

YUYUYUYUMYUMYMUYMUYMUMYUM

pie?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!

Rubber?


----------



## Syd (Jan 12, 2014)

no..
Goldfish Flavored Blasted XTREME Cheddar? XD


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum! Oh god I remember when they came out with the XTREME series. I could eat a whole bag in one setting.

Sushi?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum! My favorite food!

Corn?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

Yum!

Chili


----------



## Redacted (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum!

Kugel


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

probably yum.

brie cheese?


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dunno, maybe yum/yuck.

Pringles.


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum

egg and bacon pie


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

yuck

licorice


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2014)

Nty

Egg


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum if combined with bacon and in a pie.

Crunchie


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

yum.

sea salt bread?


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2014)

Never had

Rice noodles


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

yum

pineapple


----------



## MrMend (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum!
Coconut?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

yum.

durian?


----------



## ChibiBirkin (Jan 13, 2014)

Yuck!

Cherry?


----------



## MrMend (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum!
Persimmons?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

yum.

lychee?


----------



## Souji (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum!

Avocado?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

yum yum.

minced meat?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2014)

Yuck!
Lemonade?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum. 

Mozzarella?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum!
French toast?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

yum

toast


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum!
French toast... sticks?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

Yum!

Pear?


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yum/yuck.

Meatloaf.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2014)

yum ffsss

toast with lemon curd?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmmm yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2014)

yummeh..

tuna?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

Yumieee

Cherry burger : P


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

Yuck!
Lava cake?


----------



## MrMend (Jan 14, 2014)

Yumm!!
Red Velvet cake?


----------



## azukitan (Jan 14, 2014)

Yum!! <3
Pad thai?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2014)

yuck

coffee?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 14, 2014)

I will always say yum to that.

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 14, 2014)

YUM ^_^
Sushi?


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 14, 2014)

YUMMM

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

Yum!
Twinkie?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 14, 2014)

Yuck.

Ding-dongs?


----------



## MrMend (Jan 14, 2014)

Yum!
Apple Cider?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

Yum?
Cake Pop?


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 14, 2014)

Yuck
Tofu?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

Yuck.
Lava Cake?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yuck

Chili?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Yum

Buttercream frosting?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yum

Pasta?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Yum

Mochi?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've never tried it, yum?

Avocados


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Eugh yuck

Potatoes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yum!!! Potatoes are good!

Stir fry?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Yumyum

Cupcake?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Yummi

MOCHI, COME ON GUYS YOU ALL GOTTA LOVE THE MOCHI <3


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 15, 2014)

Yum. Especially the mango ice cream ones...

Grilled salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2014)

yum ffs

pear cider?


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)

Yum.

Coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2014)

yum

Omfa?


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

yuck

 Liver


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Yummmmmmmmmm

Liverwurst


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 26, 2014)

Yuck


Chicken strips


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 26, 2014)

YUM. YES. YUM.

Fried calamari. <3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

YUMMMMMM~!

Takoyaki~?


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 27, 2014)

meh
Cat poop? Heheheheh


----------



## Hot (Mar 27, 2014)

Yuck. .

Dim-sum?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

Yummm

Cheese cake~!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 27, 2014)

Yum
soy sauce?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Yuck!

Cornish ice cream?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

yum!!!

octopus


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

Yummmm My favorite food <3

Pancake~?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Yum!

Squid?


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

yuck to all seafood infinitely

italian ice?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

Yummmm I really want some again >~<

frozen yogurt~?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Havent tried ito.o

Nutella?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

yummmm<3 not the right weather sadly 

udon noodles?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooooooo double ninja'd D:

but yea lol


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

Yummmm <3 I love any food tbh <3

Curry~?


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

yuck again. savory asian cuisine really isnt my thing it seems

rice candy?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

i think i ate rice candy when i was young soo.. yea 

chicken gorgonzola?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

YUMMMMMM <3

cordon bleu~? I know 0-0 such a wired name lol~


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

YUM OMG IM SO HUNGRY AAAHHHH >~<

crepes :3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

OMFG I FINALLY HAD ONE YESTERDAY AFTER THE HOSPITAL, YUMMMMM <3

Pavlova~?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF OMG YES IM OUTTA HERE DANGIT >.<

TIRAMISU ?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS <3 God im hungry as hell right not~~

A classic Australian food, Pie :3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

pie? DID YOU SAY PIE OH GOD HELL YESSSSS >.<

macaroons :3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

*faints from all the yummy food* HELL YESSS <3

boston bun :3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL IM LAUGHING SO HARD WE'RE SPAMMING THIS THREAD WITH YUMMY DESSERTS LOOOL AND YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHH <3

Ricotta tart??


----------



## Aizu (Mar 27, 2014)

Never had one, but sounds yummy （＾ν＾）

I'm going to say umm...noodles, it's like my staple diet (＞人＜; )


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

Still yummmmm <3

Ramen :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



awesomeperson1 said:


> LOL IM LAUGHING SO HARD WE'RE SPAMMING THIS THREAD WITH YUMMY DESSERTS LOOOL AND YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHH <3
> 
> Ricotta tart??



OMFG YOU ARE NAMING ALL MY FAVOURITE FOODS >~<


----------



## kasane (Mar 29, 2014)

Yum~~


~Yami~ said:


> OMFG YOU ARE NAMING ALL MY FAVOURITE FOODS >~<



Nope. 
*chicken feet >*


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 29, 2014)

TT^TT Your so mean Kitsune </3
Yeah, nope hate them...

Jam tart~?


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 29, 2014)

Yum!
Chocolate mousse


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yum.

blueberry tea?


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 29, 2014)

Delicacy.

Movie Popcorn?


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2014)

Yum. I'd eat that any day. 

Honey ham?


----------



## Moonlitnite (Mar 29, 2014)

Yum
Sushi


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 29, 2014)

Yummmmm!

Chicken?


----------



## Hot (Mar 29, 2014)

Yum.

S'mores?


----------



## Sloom (Mar 29, 2014)

Um, Idk

Cold pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yuck.

mountain dew


----------



## Farobi (Mar 29, 2014)

yuck :< not a fan of fizz sry

java chip starbucks


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yum.. probably. never had starbucks but hey coffee..

rice crackers?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 29, 2014)

I could live of them, yum~!

Custard scroll~?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yum i guess xD (lol obscure food)

lemon ice cream


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 29, 2014)

I cant have ice cream, But im sure its yum~

Cheese cake?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 29, 2014)

oh yum!

cassava cake?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 29, 2014)

Yummmmmmmmm <3

Vanilla slice?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yum..

cheese chips


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 29, 2014)

yum~~

Lemon tart?


----------



## Trio4meo (Mar 29, 2014)

yum~

Macaroons?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yummm

zucker?


----------



## Trio4meo (Mar 29, 2014)

yum~

Merengue?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yum ahaha

chadder?


----------



## Hot (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't eat mice.

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yummm

sponge cake?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 29, 2014)

yuck

tomato?


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yuck

Cherries


----------



## Hot (Mar 29, 2014)

Yum.

Potatoes?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 29, 2014)

Yum I love mash c:

Strawberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

yum

licorice?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Root beer?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Yuck

Water


----------



## kasane (Mar 30, 2014)

Neutral XP

Pineapples?


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum!

Smoked Salmon?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum? Never tried it

Avocados?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

hm.. yuck? never tried.

booty


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

yum.
slowly walks away

Pickles?!


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Sausages?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Marmite?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

is that vegemite? then yum!!

yogurt?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum! though it kinda depends on the yogurt.

BACON?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 28, 2014)

YUM!

Marshmallows?



ellabella12345 said:


> is that vegemite? then yum!!


It's similar. :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

not yuck but okay 

strawberries?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck
Peanuts


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 28, 2014)

YUS I LOVE DEM...LOL you stole strawberries...AND HOW CAN YOU HATE THEM??!!
Apples?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum. "L, did you know, shinigami love apples..."

Lemons


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes

Peanut brittle?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

MmMmMm Yes~

Candy Floss?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

YUM 

shoe polish


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

YUM-- wait, that would kill me :/

Cake pops?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Sushi? (Any kind)

Oh and by the way you have the best taste in movies


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 28, 2014)

NO I'm not like Gollum/Smeagol.
CANDY CARAMEL APPLES!!!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Ramen? 

(Sushi isn't just raw fish lmao)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

yuck
olive oil?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah no.
Unmmhh.......Shark? I think it taste delicious.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck

M and M pretzels


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

yum

mariah's foot?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Neutral

Swedish Fish (candy)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 28, 2014)

Wut da heck is that??!!
Lets just do American foods.
CAKE.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

YUCK 

YELLOW GLITTER


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

yuCK

Paella?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 28, 2014)

Wut?
STEAK. OH MY LAWD I HAD SOME FO DINNA.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

YES AS LONG AS ITS ALIVE

THE TOILET SEAT


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Wut da heck is that??!!
> Lets just do American foods.
> CAKE.



That is American... 


Spoiler








Yuck

Jone's Soda - Berry Lemonade flavor


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

YUCK

SPICY SHRIMP CHIPS


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes. I love eating things that make my mouth burn.
Cardboard.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck

Mountain Dew Voltage


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck! I hate soda ヽ(；▽；)ノ it makes me sick

Ummm. . . Shrimp!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck (Why da heck you guys keep saying shrimp?!)

Water


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

YUM 

shrooms


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum (Them shrooms the best, dude...I'll buy 12 fo the homies!)

Candy with scorpions inside them.


Spoiler: Like this


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

yum

Lysergic Acid Diethylamide?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

yuck

Bread?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

YUCK

MDMA?


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2014)

YUCKK

Carrot Cake?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Waffles?


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum!!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum!

Grapefruit Italian Soda.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2014)

never had sounds yum tho.

sourcream & onion chips


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## Titi (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum.

carrot juice?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Oysters?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Bacon?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum over 9000!

Strawberry and cream cake?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck 

Hcl


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

Pinkymary said:


> Yuck
> 
> Hcl


wat?

tuna fish


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

cheesecake?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

yummy
guacamole?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 28, 2014)

nty

chipotle double wrapped quesarito with barbacoa and carnitas :')

(a double meat burrito double wrapped with two cheese quesadillas)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

yuck?
c'mon momma we all know the bowl with steak
and mild is where it's at

oops, lemonheads


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

OMG YUM LEMONHEADS

Curry + Fried pork _(my dinner)_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck, I don't like curry.

Cheese Pizza?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

yumm 
pad woo sen?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't know so yuck

Sushi?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum, I love sushi.

JaffaCakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck

Chicken?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 28, 2014)

I've never had them before, but I looked them up and they look good.

Fish Tacos?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Never tried.

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum.

Baked Potato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Chilli?


----------



## Dork (Jun 28, 2014)

yum

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Drooling right now yumm 

Chicken curry


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Ravioli?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum.

Cheese Pizza?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum!

Taco Bell?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck

3,4-Methylenedioxyamphetamine?


----------



## Murray (Jun 28, 2014)

um no

donuts


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ninja'd
Yum.

Bleu Cheese?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

yum
orange chicken?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum! (I had some last night, lol)

Menudo?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

yuck

mescaline?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Cheesesteak?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum!

Mayonnaise?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck

Ketchup


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum (But it depends on what it's on! By itself ketchup is... Blech)

Sloppy joes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

YUCK

French fries?


----------



## chronic (Jun 28, 2014)

yuck

bamboo shoots


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck 
Cabbage


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck

Psilocybe?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum 

hotdogs


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum, if they're grilled.

Burgers


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Yummy in my tummy

Cheese


----------



## mishka (Jun 28, 2014)

yuck (im vegan)

soy yogurt


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum 

Fish


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Chicken Pot Pie?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck

Potato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

carrot?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Guacamole?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Beets?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

if they are cooked without sugars yum!

Eggplant?


----------



## chronic (Jun 28, 2014)

EW 

edamame?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

*looks up on Google* OH those things. Yum!

Espresso?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Nope, yuck.

Tea?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum. (Earl Grey FTW)

Spinach?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck, that's nasty

Pineapple?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum.

Papaya?


----------



## mogyay (Jun 28, 2014)

yum!

coconut!


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck. Never was really into coconut.

Mango?


----------



## chronic (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

haggis?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

YUCK

Cheese?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

Yummmmmm

Tacos?


----------



## chronic (Jun 28, 2014)

(lactose intolerant)

octopus


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

YUM YUM tacos and ceviche

Corndog?


----------



## mogyay (Jun 28, 2014)

i've never had one but yum!

candyfloss!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum. 

Jelly?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

I suppose you mean jelly on toast and stuff, so yum C:

Mochi?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum (But only some varieties).

Pocky?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Blueberries?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum!

Raspberries


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum!

Cranberries?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum (kinda).

Starfruit?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 28, 2014)

Never tried it OvO

Taro Ice Cream?


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 28, 2014)

YUM

White chocolate?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Yogurt?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum. 

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum, but no jelly pls.

Fried chicken


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 28, 2014)

Yum

Fried pickles?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuck, no me gustan pickles.

Beef and Broccoli?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum.

General Tso's?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Yuck, no me gustan pickles.
> 
> Beef and Broccoli?



aww 

Yum

Corn?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum.
(also strangely I like cucumbers but not pickles) 

Duck?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 29, 2014)

Um...Yum (It's Ok)

KitKats?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heisenberg said:


> Yum.
> (also strangely I like cucumbers but not pickles)
> 
> Duck?



Oooo...you beat me to it xD

Never tried Duck :/


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!
Gotta love chocolate.

Big Macs?


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum (but only under very specific conditions, haha)

Caramel apples?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm curious about these conditions. 
Also never had so...yumk, lol

Mint icecream?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

Definitely yum

Parmesan Chicken?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum

Chilli?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 29, 2014)

Never tried, unfortunately D:

In-n-out?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck

Grapes?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## katelynross (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate covered gummy bears?


----------



## f11 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck

Mini Pizza pockets?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

yuck

cannibinoids?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 29, 2014)

You scare me. ._.

Apples.


----------



## PockiPops (Jun 29, 2014)

yum =D

strawberries?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

yuck

25I-NBOMe?


----------



## Isabella (Jun 29, 2014)

wat..can u post f00d

bacon


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Carrot


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

25I-NBOMe is food you doofus.

YUM

Salvia Divinorum?


----------



## PockiPops (Jun 29, 2014)

Whaaaaat

TACOS


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

Salvia Divinorum is a plant lmao

yuck.

DMT?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 29, 2014)

ha ha no. ew.

pudding~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 29, 2014)

yuck,

egg yolk


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Chicken wings


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum I guess, Not much of a fan of Chicken still on the bone.

Coleslaw?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm obsessed with coleslaw yumm 

Garlic bread


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

YUCK

Triterpenoid saponin?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Cream gravy?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Oranges


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 29, 2014)

yuck

Lemons?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

yum

Ibotenic acid?


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 29, 2014)

stomach corroding acid
yum

Plastic


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

yuck

Muscimol?


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 29, 2014)

Not sure what's that...but i think yuck...

Bubble milk tea?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Vanilla Wafers?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum.

Cheesecake?


----------



## Elbia (Jun 29, 2014)

Nom, yum!

Jalapenos?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Yucky

Strained yoghurt (Greek style)


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Star Fruit?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum! 

Big Mac from McDonalds 
(Don't ban me for advertising cos I'm not)


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Jelof rice


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck

Tiramisu?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Yucky not sure what is,

******s (Mr brain's pork ******s, traditional in Wales and south England)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Blast it! Word filter


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck. 

Tropane alkaloid?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm gonna go with yuck

Spaghetti-Os?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Cows poo


----------



## CutiePieJacob (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck ;m;
Poutine (my favourite food ever in this world uwu)


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum 

Toenails


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck

Raw fish?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 29, 2014)

yuck

salmon?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck

Gimbap?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum.

Deep fried chicken?


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 29, 2014)

YUMMMMMM

Instant ramen?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 29, 2014)

Yumz.

Hotdogs?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yums!

Onions?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum.

Mushrooms?


----------



## Seoul (Jun 29, 2014)

Most of the time, no.

Baked Potato?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Goat Cheese?


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum <3

Fried calamari?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck

Frog legs?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck

Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

IHOP Pancakes?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Ramen Noodles


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Vegan pizza?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

Never tried it, but it sounds good!

Brownies?


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 29, 2014)

Pure yum
strawberries?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yummy yum!

BLT Burger?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum~

Bacon


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Raspberries?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum! 

Cotton Candy?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

YUS
MY FAVORITE FOOD

Coffee ice cream


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!!

Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Mmz

Sloppy Joe


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum! 

Cinnamon Bun? c:


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

YUMMMY!

Powdered Sugar


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

yuck

colorado river toad?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Uh, yuck, definitely. 

Mint?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum

Tea?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yas, Yum!

Nuts?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Anime

**** or a**


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

I hecked up


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Cats

I think this is the wrong thread XD

Money


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Money? Yuck, lol!

Tabasco?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Fruit Cake?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck

Salvia Divinorum?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Bubble gum?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Vanilla Ice cream?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yum!

Pecan Pie?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

Umm..can't say i've tried it.

Chocolate covered almonds?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck X(

Caramel apples


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck

Trail mix?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck

salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum

Baeocystin?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck, whatever the hell that is

Jell-o?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ew I hate Jell-o >.<

Cheerios cereal?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck >.> 

Porridge yumm


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 30, 2014)

If I can have grilled cheese with it, yum. If it is by itself, yuck.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 30, 2014)

Er, you didn't put a food  

Quinoa @_@


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum? Never tried it

Cupcakes?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck 

Pancakes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

eh

vinegar?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 30, 2014)

YUCK

HYDROGENATED CASTOR GLYCERIDE?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck

Duck?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum

Roast beef?


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum

Hamburgers~


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck

Entheogens?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck

Pasta?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum

Chili?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum~

Hummus?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum.

Potato chips?


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yummm

Durian?


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum until proven yuck (tasted it once and can't remember).

Horse meat?


----------



## Pathetic (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck. Smoothies?


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yummmm

Melon milk?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds yummy

Salted crackers?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum.

Nutella?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck

Sausages?


----------



## Sashataras (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum

Slurpees?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Never tried.

Sushi?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum!

Jam?


----------



## Sashataras (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck.


Meatballs?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum~

Paella?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Cheeseburger?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum~

Pekingese duck?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Dumplings?


----------



## Sashataras (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum!!

Jello?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Squid?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuckkk

Sugar cookie?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum~

Doritos?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Yummmmm!

Banana?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum~

Croquettes?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum!

Eggplant?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yum
Beetroot?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuck

Cotton Candy?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 30, 2014)

yuck

entheogens?


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 1, 2014)

IDK what that is, so yuck

Coffee Cake


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

yum

Cheese Puffs?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

YUS

Apples


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

OF COURSE. If they're.............golden.

Rhubarb Pie?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

O_O


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

??

Apple pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

yuk

cherrys


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

nope. 

_*BROWNIES*_


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

nope

sprinkles?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

haha, yumm.

Pretzals?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

No. 


Caramel Apples <3


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum (why is everything apples)

Corndog?


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jul 1, 2014)

.......Yum? (it really depends, haha)

Chocolate covered gummy bears?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

yuk

bananas


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum

Sushi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

yum

lcm's


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 1, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> yum
> 
> lcm's



What is an ICM


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum 

Broccoli


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 1, 2014)

*still dose not know what ICM is..Icecream maybe?*

Yum

Maranaited  Jellyfish


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Yuck
Sardines


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 1, 2014)

Yuck
Fried Calamari


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Yuck 

Peas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

Lcm* Its a rice bubble bar..

yuck

vinegar?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Yuck.

Cookies?


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

YUUM

Poptart?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate?


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 1, 2014)

yum

cookies & cream flavored things


----------



## mstout (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum

Endive


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

yuck

Oranges?


----------



## rubyy (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum

Bubble tea?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum!

Falaffel?


----------



## rescued (Jul 1, 2014)

Yuck!

Buffalo Chicken Wings


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum.

Salt and vinegar crisps?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum!

Dip n' dots?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum.

Doritos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

yum

italian coffee


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

yuck

giant chewy sweet tarts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

yuck

vanilla slice?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

YUM

sugar rock candy?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

YUM

Fish and chips?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum!

Takis?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

no.

muesli


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum

Anchovies?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Yuck!

Lobster?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Yuck!

Banana pudding?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

ew Yuck.

Creme Brulee?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum! 

Tiramisu?


----------



## Seoul (Jul 1, 2014)

Never had it but looks good! :3 (probably yes lol)

Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Yuck

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

YUM

Mint ice cream?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum!

Bubblegum?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Yum!

Sushi:?


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

YUMMMM

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Yummy ( that's what we eat errday In Ireland xD )

Full Irish breakfast ?


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Had to look up, but definitely yummm. (and lucky, I love mashed potatoes)

Steak?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck

Sesame snaps?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2014)

OMG YUM!
Vegimite


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 2, 2014)

yuck.

Salad?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 2, 2014)

YUCK

Pasta


----------



## A Legend (Jul 2, 2014)

yum!

Lasagne?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

yum

Chocolate?


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

Eh, depends.

French fries?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum (for the most part)

Jello?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck, I don't like jelly.

Pancakes?


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

jello isnt really like jelly though like unless you mash it up. I just eat jello for the shapes tbch

yum

crepes?


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 2, 2014)

YUMYUMYUMYUM I COULD EAT CREPES ALL DAY LONG *ahem*

Chili peppers?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck

Pancakes?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

YUM!!!

Fried chicken?


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

yum, but ony if the breading is crispy. ****ing gross ass greasy soggy kfc breading nasty af

honey mustard pringles


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 2, 2014)

KFC is great, what are you on about? XD

Yum.

Apples?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum

Beef Jerky?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 2, 2014)

YUM!

Candy Floss?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum.

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck. I don't really like cheese. 

Tea?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck. Not a tea fan.

Black Licorice?


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

yuck!

zucchini?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum

Green beans?


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

yumm i love green beans!

hmm bell peppers (any colour)


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

yum
rose apples?


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Never tried one but sounds delicious.

Olives?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum

Buffalo wings?


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yummm

Buttered Prawn?


----------



## Lotte (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds yum.

Kimchi?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

yuck

Tamales?


----------



## Lotte (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck.

Calamari?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Yumish? It's pretty good but I wouldn't eat it often.

Popcorn?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

yum

Fried pickles?


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

yumm 

shin ramyun?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

never tried it

avocado


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck.

Blueberries?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

If it is just the fruit, then yuck. They are too bitter for my taste.

Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck.

Cheeseburgers?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

yuck

mango?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuck.

Fried gator?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

YUM!

squirrel?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Never tried it, although I heard it's really fatty.

Deer steak?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum

Goat?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

yuck

marinara?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum!

Doritos?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yum (but only some flavors, lol)

Eel?


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 2, 2014)

yuck! Calamari?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Yummish

Vanilla Ice Cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

yuck

tuna?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Blahhhhhh!! 

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

yuck

fried chickenn!!!


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck! (That's right, I went there).

Play-Doh???


----------



## Edenbreath (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck! (though i used to love it when i was younger)

Kimchi?


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ughh! Seriously, no refined tastes here... (>.>

California Rolls (Sushi~~)


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum!

Gelato?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

YUM

FIREWORKS


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 3, 2014)

um YUM

steak?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum but I can't eat it U.U

Bision Burgers


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck.

my mom


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 3, 2014)

*blink blink* 
Im going to go with the safe answer no...

Dandelions


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

yumck

alcohol


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

yum.

Poison Ivy?


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck

Ginger?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck 

Lemon?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum!

toothpaste?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

totes delicious #mintyfresh 

eggs?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

Depends, but mostly yum.

WAFFLES!?!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

Do you like waffles? yeah we like waffles! Do you like pancakes? yeah we like pancakes! Do you like french toast? yeah we like french toast!!!

But no, i only like pancakes xD


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

yum pancakes. I think?

burritos?


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 3, 2014)

Never have one before, but sound Yumm

Duck?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

YUCK

cow tongue?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 3, 2014)

wtf ewwwee

Lime


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> wtf ewwwee
> 
> Lime



lol its good!!

lime: yum

apples?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum. Did you know, shinigami love apples.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Lotte (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum~

Orange chicken?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum 

Pasta bake


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Pizza?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

yum just ate some. lol

bbq?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck. I dont drink cola.

Shrimp fried rice?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck!

snickers?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum, but i prefer good ol hersheys

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck 

Poo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

yum

catnip


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck

oreos?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck kk 

Vomit


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck

Marijuana(Cannabis)?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck

mango?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

YUCK

Salvia Divinorum?


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2014)

Yucky

Human remains


----------



## Zander (Jul 3, 2014)

BRAINS...  i mean Yum

Nails and glass


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

YUM

GREEN EGGS AND HAM?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

YUCK

Psilocybin Mushrooms?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Say what???? yuck


tacos?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 3, 2014)

yum!

errrrrr, salt popcorn!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck popcorn

cheese?


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

Already said but yum! 
Hashbrowns?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum

Cherries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

yum

cheerios?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck to the regular kind, yum to the honey-nut kind

Grilled Chicken?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck

nutmeg?


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck
Pizza?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck

orange juice?


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum
Fish?


----------



## fairyring (Jul 3, 2014)

yuuuum<3

caramel?


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum
Pie?


----------



## Jacob4 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum

my face


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck XD
Tofu?


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum

Pepperoni?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck

grapefruit!


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum x3

Steak?


~Chik


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum

Shrimp?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuck...I like shrimp, it's just the thoughts the feeling in my mouth... *shudders*

Rice?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum (it's ok)

Donuts?


----------



## Nova452 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum
Broccoli?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

Yum (if it has butter and salt haha)

Fried Twinkies??


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 3, 2014)

yuck!
fruit?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

yum

broccoli?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum

Cauliflower?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 4, 2014)

eh,, yuck.

Guava?


----------



## Capella (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck
Pickles


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck...JK they're my life and my soul.

Pom....egranates?


----------



## Capella (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck 
in-a-pickles


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum

Nutella?


----------



## Titi (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum.

black bread?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

is that rye bread? yum

meat patties


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck

funnel cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

gross

whipped cream?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck

blueberries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

yum

papaya


----------



## itsbea (Jul 4, 2014)

yum

gumbo?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum 

Lasagne?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 4, 2014)

Yummy!
Red velvet cake


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum Yum!

Watermelon?


~Chik


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yum! chocolate?


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum!

M&Ms?


~Chik


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yum! Wood?


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuck!

Garlic Bread?


~Chik


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum!!
Haloumi cheese?


----------



## Sashataras (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuck!

Tropical Chapstick ?xD


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck! a stuffed animal?


----------



## Sashataras (Jul 4, 2014)

Flavored*^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuck! Meatballs?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stitches is a teddy bear.."stuffed animal" so that'll be eating you...


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum!

Shawarma?


~Chik


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 4, 2014)

Look Yumm (just google it)

Mangosteen?


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Seems Yum (I Also Googled It XD)

Bibimbap


~Chik


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2014)

Flesh bitten off by Luis Suarez


----------



## mogyay (Jul 4, 2014)

lmao idk the guy was pretty dishy, i'll go between yuck and yum

miso soup


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck! A dog?(Just kidding! chocolate pizza?)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck

nutino?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck

Chicken?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

Not whole D: (i have hens) but i do still eat chicken if it doesn't look like a whole chicken..

goat cheese?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum

Squid ink spaghetti?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuck

jam?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuck

Steak (NY strip 14 oz)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yum

Jalapeno peppers?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuck

Steak(filet mignon 24 oz)


----------



## matoki (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuck (I've never actually had steak but the smell makes me sick)

chickpeas?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuck

steak(Poterhouse 34 oz)?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 4, 2014)

yuck, i don't like steak

salmon


----------



## Noir (Jul 4, 2014)

Yuck

Tilapia


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck? never tried it (Or heard of it xD)

Tacos?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

yuck

popcorn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 5, 2014)

yuck

basa


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

I've never had it but not usually crazy about fish so yuck?

pineapple?


----------



## Bird (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum

Flan


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum!!

Crepes with lemon and sugar


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum, but only navel oranges

Raw tuna?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

yuck!

coffee?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck!

Lipgloss


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck

Strawberry tea?


----------



## Tessie (Jul 5, 2014)

Yummy!!! With some honey mm mm mmmmmm


broccoli?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 5, 2014)

Edit-haha yuck xD

Caramel Milk


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

sounds yummy!

waffles?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 5, 2014)

Definitely yummy - (Especially Swedish Waffles!)

Strawberry Banana Smoothie


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 5, 2014)

OH MY GAWD YES.

Apple cobbler?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM! Steak(Whatever kind!))


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum<3

Cheese and Chicken Quesadillas


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum. 

Yogurt


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum!

Plastic?


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck!

Spaghetti?



~Chik


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

yuck!

A computer?


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck!

Paper?



~Chik


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

rocks?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

yuck 

cardboard?


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck~

Veggie Burger



~Chik


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck!

a TV?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum 

A Pillow?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM! A 3ds?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum! 

A 2ds?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

a water bottle?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck

A plate?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

a wiiU


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum

A Ps4?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

Steak?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum! 
Cheese?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

Chocolate pizza?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum! 

Oreo pizza?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

A stuffed animal?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Chicken?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM

a turkey?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum! 

Kfc?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

french fries?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum!

Burger?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUCK!

paper?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum! 

Lettuce?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUCK!

a person


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck

Wood?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

Animals?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum

Chair?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

ANYTHING?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum!

Everything?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

a keyboard?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum!

A computer?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

no food?


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck

Ice cream?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUM!

a man


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck

Air


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 5, 2014)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

YUm

you?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Fish?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 5, 2014)

yum!

turkey?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 5, 2014)

Mmmmm Yum.

Apple Sauce?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 5, 2014)

yuck

pear?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 5, 2014)

Yuck

Cheesecake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 5, 2014)

yuck

ricotta?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> yuck
> 
> ricotta?






Skittle-flavored oatmeal


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

Probably yuck but I'm curious...

Raisin bread?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

Yuck

Salmon?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yum? Never tried it I don't think

Peanut butter?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 6, 2014)

yum

sashimi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Yuck
> 
> Salmon?



OH MY GOD YOU ARE LIKE THIS GIRL I KNOW
DO YOU GUYS EVER TRY ANYTHING?!?! DO YOU LIVE IN A ROCK?!?!? HOW CAN YOU LIVE WITHOUT SALMON!?!?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 6, 2014)

Yum!

Kimchi


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Jul 6, 2014)

Yum

Steak


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yum

Avocados?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 6, 2014)

Yum!

Raw salmon


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 6, 2014)

Yuck

Marshmellows?


----------



## SupColleen (Jul 6, 2014)

yummy!

Eggplant? >.<


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 6, 2014)

Yuck Dx

Pineapples?


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 6, 2014)

Yum

Mac n' Cheese


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 6, 2014)

Yuck!

Pumpkin


----------



## SupColleen (Jul 6, 2014)

Yuck! 

Goldfish crackers?  :3


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 6, 2014)

Yuck

Pancakes?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 6, 2014)

yuck waffles > pancakes
izzie? (the drink at chipolte)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

ummm never tried, yum?

baked potato


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Yum! 
Green curry?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 7, 2014)

yum

watermelon


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 7, 2014)

yum!
crab cakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

yuck

bread


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Yum
Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Never tried but guess yum?
Fried rice?


----------



## Narfeng (Jul 7, 2014)

Yum! I always love me some fried rice. 
Boiled eggs.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Yum! Boiled eggs are so good!
Tiramisu?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Yumm!! (also you've never tried spaghetti bolognese ?! You should!)
Feta cheese?


----------



## Narfeng (Jul 7, 2014)

Yum! Especially on salads. 
Pumpkin pie.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Yum! ((Twinrova, there are a lot of things I haven't tried haha))
Yakisoba?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've never tried it

Milk chocolate?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum! I'm a chocoholic xD

Oysters


----------



## Ulua24 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yuck. Tried it and hated it.
Ice-cream sandwiches.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 9, 2014)

Yuck

Egg (Which was fried on a sidewalk.)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum

Ravioli?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum!
Ravioli, Ravioli, give me the formuoli. 

Garlic Bread?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum, usually 
Tuna Sashimi?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 9, 2014)

Yummm omg

Squid


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

Gross..

Ramen


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum~
Churros?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

yum

KFC (ew)


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 9, 2014)

yuck

pineapple?


----------



## Skeol (Jul 9, 2014)

yum

natto


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

yuck >:
Kinder Eggs?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum!

Bananas? (Personally find gross)


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum

Clam Chowder


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

Gross

Lemonade


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum

dog meat


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 9, 2014)

yuck

cat food


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

yuck (but my sister used to eat the kitty's crunchy food it was gross but she said it wasn't that bad)

ramen


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum

Spaghetti


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum.. if there arent tomato chunks in the sauce

Cookies


----------



## mogyay (Jul 9, 2014)

YUM i feel like a cookie

caramelized onion


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

??? what even just no yuck

Chocolate


----------



## zanemc (Jul 9, 2014)

YUM!!!!

tuna


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

yuck not a tune fan 0/10

pears


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 9, 2014)

Yuck, they're ok I suppose...

Marshmallows?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

yummy 

Pomegranate


----------



## Hikari (Jul 9, 2014)

Yuck.

Chocolate?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum is an understatement!  (I have a problem xD)

Coconut


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum, but only on desserts, like Lamingtons 

Kangaroo? (Has anybody tried it? It's yummy!)


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 9, 2014)

yuck (i hate all meat though)

peanut butter?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum! (I love it on toast and with jam <3)

Spinach and Feta? (Together)


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

Yuck

Peanut butter sandwich


----------



## stumph (Jul 9, 2014)

Yum (one of the few things i can make without screwing up haha)
shrimp


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

Yum, sometimes 

Corn chips


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yum

hot chips


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

I dunno

ranch on pizza


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

yum

almonds?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 10, 2014)

Yuck.
Fried banana chips?


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Jul 10, 2014)

yum
Pinnapple pizza with ham


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

yuck

apples with caramel?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

Yuck.

Mac and cheese


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

yum

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Beary (Jul 10, 2014)

Ick..

Steak?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

yum

tilapia?


----------



## Beary (Jul 10, 2014)

Whats that?

Sweet Potato Fries.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Whats that?
> 
> Sweet Potato Fries.



its a fish. yuck

pudding?


----------



## Beary (Jul 10, 2014)

Ewww

Nature Valley Granola Honey Barzzzz


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 10, 2014)

YUMMMMMMMMMM

Churros dipped in a thicker hot chocolate?

Shoutout to beary!


----------



## Beary (Jul 10, 2014)

ICK. The chocolate kills it for me.

Hot dogs?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

YUM

Lobster?


----------



## Beary (Jul 10, 2014)

Never tried it.

Deep fried calamari?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

YUM!!!!

BAM BAM SHRIMP?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

yum

whipped cream and chocolate?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 11, 2014)

YUM!

Popcorn?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Ketchup Chips


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Chicken strips


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum!

Minestrone?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

No idea wat that is

Boba tea


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate Covered Grasshoppers

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> No idea wat that is
> 
> Boba tea



Minestrone is a type of soup


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 11, 2014)

I've yet to try them.

Kettle Corn?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum

French fries


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 11, 2014)

yum

miso soup?


----------



## ac_girl26 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck
Cotton candy?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum (kinda).

Chocolate Milk?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Tiny Teddies?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 11, 2014)

yu..ck?

Duck


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum! 

Smoked salmon?


----------



## Javocado (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum!

Mozzarella Sticks


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 11, 2014)

yum
COFFEEE


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 11, 2014)

yum

peas?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Chicken and Mayo Sandwich


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Pretzels dipped in applesauce.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Bacon


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

yum

waffles?


----------



## Beary (Jul 11, 2014)

Yummmm

Brown sugar?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum

Cheese Strings


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

yuck

pancakes?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum!

Peanut butter


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

yum

grapes?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

yuck

cheetos?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Moose Jerky


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

yuck..

soup


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum (Depending on what kind)

Buffalo Burgers


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

yum

veggie burgers?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Oreos


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

YUM

pork chops?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck.
Lamb curry?


----------



## Sashataras (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck...

Slurpee?  

Happy free slurpee day! 7/11


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

yuck

ramen


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

yum

shrimp?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

salmon?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

yuck

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck, hate cheese.

Pasta?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum

Rice


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum (only sticky rice lol)

pizza


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum! Who doesn't like pizza?!

Beer


----------



## Marisska (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck
Cola


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

YUM 

rum?


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck.

Watermelon


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck 

Wings?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yum! (If they're not hot)

Whiskey !


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck. Soft Pretzels


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yuck

Banana?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

yum


pumpkin soup


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

yuck

chicken noodle soup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yum

Sardines?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck.
Bacon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck

Tea?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck

hot chocolate?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2014)

Yum! 
Okra?


----------



## itsbea (Jul 12, 2014)

OMG YUM!!!

frog legs?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck! 
Green tea?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 12, 2014)

itsbea said:


> OMG YUM!!!
> 
> frog legs?



Yum!!!!

Sushi?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 12, 2014)

Yum

Durian fruit


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck.
Pineapple


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck

Carrots


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck

hamburger


----------



## rubyy (Jul 12, 2014)

yaasss comfort food <3333


bubble tea


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck.

Escargot?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck!

Eggs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yuck

Doritios?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2014)

Yum!
Vegetable chili?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

yuck

pig intestine


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Fried bananas


----------



## mogyay (Jul 13, 2014)

sounds yum!

fried bread?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yummy (fried bread? Sounds yummy though)!

Oreo cake


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Coconut milk?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck

Frozen yogurt


----------



## mogyay (Jul 13, 2014)

yum!

pistachio nuts?


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Banana bread?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum (Yum to the pistachio nuts to)

Panini?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate strawberries


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Hot pot?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Sweet potatoes friea?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Spring rolls


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum!

Swiss cheese?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck

Macaroons


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Never had the chance to try one, but they seem yum. 

Tiramisu?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, most of these foods I haven't tried, but maybe yum (lol Drake)

Strawberry fondue


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum! (And I'm happy that you got my profile pic, lol)

Licorice?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Sour heads


----------



## mogyay (Jul 13, 2014)

yum

jelly beans


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

cotton candy


----------



## mogyay (Jul 13, 2014)

yum!

gammon


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum (what is that)

Baked yam


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck! Hate yams.

Curry?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Kimchi


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Laksa


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

The Four Heavenly Kings


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck

Fried Chicken


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck

Pork?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck!

Chicken?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Mac n cheese


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

YUM!

pistachios?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck!

Pears?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Candied apples?


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

YUM

raw oysters?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck

chocolate


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum.

Ketchup Fries


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck

Pavlova


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't know what that is

Hot dogs


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 13, 2014)

Spoiler: click







This magnificent slice of heaven is Pavlova. It's basically just meringue, whipped cream, and fruit.

Anyway: Yuck

Cherries


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Spoiler: click
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You made my mouth water.

Yum.

Tofu?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

Never had it

Apple pie


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum!

Klondike Bar?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

never had it

toast


----------



## Marisska (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum!!
Kinder egg


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 13, 2014)

yuck

ramen noodles?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Lo mein


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum!

Enchiladas?


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2014)

Yucky 

Jasonburrows


----------



## a potato (Jul 13, 2014)

...

Potatoes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck

Carrots


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum.
Crepes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Weetbix?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

yuck

fried pig blood


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

are you kidding me? YUM!!!!!!

egg rolls


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Fried fish


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

YUM!!! especially with

Rice?


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Pho


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

F*** yes!!! with hoisin sauce

Shrimp Chips?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

yes i get them while i'm downtown


fish eyes


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yuck. I don't like any parts of any fish.

Cheeto Puffs


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

Pickerel cheeks O^.^O


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 13, 2014)

Never had them, but they look good ^^
Poutine?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum

curried goat


----------



## mogyay (Jul 13, 2014)

yuck (i've not tried curried goat but i didn't really like goat when i tried it)

fried chicken


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 13, 2014)

yum kfc

seaweed


----------



## washedupgulliver (Jul 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> yum kfc
> 
> seaweed


yum blood sausage


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yum

butt


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 14, 2014)

Totes delish.

Lips


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yum. i've always loved sweet foods.

[something dirty]


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 14, 2014)

depends on what it is ;D Just kidding.
yuck.
grilled cheese with tomato soup


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 14, 2014)

yum

instant noodles?


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

Yuck.

Tempura


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 14, 2014)

Prawns? Sure. yum

Fettuccine?


----------



## itsbea (Jul 14, 2014)

heck yes!!! 

lasagna?


----------



## Capella (Jul 14, 2014)

Chicken heart?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 14, 2014)

gross!!

apples?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum!

Double chocolate chip cookies with milk?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum!
Fruit salad?


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum!

Pudding?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum

Cake pop?


----------



## Marisska (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum.
Chicken?


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum.

Strawberry Jelly


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum.

Orange Juice?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum 

Sweet Potato?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yum

coconuts


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 14, 2014)

Blech.

Corndogs?


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 14, 2014)

yuck...
Croissants?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yum

mashed potatoes


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum!

Liver?


----------



## Porkypinetree (Jul 14, 2014)

Yuck! Hmm, 

Beans!


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 14, 2014)

Yuck >:
Spring rolls?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 14, 2014)

Yum.

Strawberries.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yum

pate


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

Never tried it

Spinach?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

ew Yuck.

Mochi?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

YUM!

dragonfruit


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Yum!

Apple Cider?


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

Yum

Pad Thai?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

yum ish

mexican food


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Yum, my favorite kind of food. hehe.

Scooby Snax?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yuck? lol

Chocolate icecream?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Yuck (chocolate is so boring tbh, with ice cream)

Cookies N' Cream Ice Cream?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

YUM

rihanna with rice


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 15, 2014)

???

Tuna


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 15, 2014)

Yucky.
Pasta noodles.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yuck

steak


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 15, 2014)

Yum.

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

YUM FAVEE <3

polenta? i dont even know what it is


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 16, 2014)

Never had it :x
Spicy Agadeshi Tofu, Anyone?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 16, 2014)

Yuck.

Black Olives?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

yum

cow butt


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yum.

Raw eggs?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

ew.

cow intestine


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

Bring it on. It's about time I started trying more organ meats. 

Wasabi peas. c:


----------



## Pearls (Jul 16, 2014)

Yuck
macarons


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

Considering I've nver had that...Yuck!

Burritos!^_^


----------



## Togekiss906 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yum 

Apricot Chicken


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 16, 2014)

Yuck.

Vanilla milkshake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

yuck

milo?


----------



## quartztho (Jul 16, 2014)

Yuck

Carrots?


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 16, 2014)

yum

coffee


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 16, 2014)

Depends.

Black, ew.
With mountains of sugar on top? Yes, please.

Beykoz Kebabi

To save most of you the time of looking it up: This dish is onion and tomato flavored lamb that is wrapped in slices of aubergine and served with lamb brains.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds nice, minus the brains part. I would probably try it if it was put in front of me...

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

All lettuce is yum!

Spinach


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 16, 2014)

Yuck.

Hot dogs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yuck

Pizza


----------



## Aizu (Jul 16, 2014)

Kinda Yuck, not a fan of cheese

Apples?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

yum

ramen


----------



## Aizu (Jul 16, 2014)

Depends on the flavour, but usually yum!

Vanilla yoghurt?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Yum.

spaghetti?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

yum

smoothies?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 16, 2014)

Yum

Coffee


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 16, 2014)

Yum~
Anchovies?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

yum


booty


----------



## Fia (Jul 16, 2014)

Yuck

Cannoli?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

yum

booty


----------



## mishka (Jul 16, 2014)

yuck

pizza


----------



## Marii (Jul 16, 2014)

YUM.

lemon meringue pie


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 16, 2014)

Never had it.
Nutella?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Hell. Yes.

Fruit loops.


----------



## Fia (Jul 17, 2014)

Yuck.

Twix bars?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

yum

booty


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 17, 2014)

yum

the bae.


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

yuck...

papapapayayayaya


----------



## itsbea (Jul 17, 2014)

omg YUM!

lychee


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

YUM.

Banana.


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 17, 2014)

Yum

Raw Oyster s


----------



## itsbea (Jul 17, 2014)

AutumnFirefly said:


> Yum
> 
> Raw Oyster s



yummmyyyy!!

salmon


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 17, 2014)

Depending on how it's cooked, Yummm! ^

Hashbrowns ^.^


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 17, 2014)

yuuuum

coffee?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 17, 2014)

Yuck

Sunflower Seeds?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2014)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 17, 2014)

Yum~
Udon?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 17, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Yum~
> Udon?



Yum

Honey?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 17, 2014)

Yum, I've only tried it once though

Fried scorpion on a stick


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

yuck

preserved lemon drink(take salted fresh lemons, leave for like, a couple years in a jar, take some into a cup, pour boiling water, drink!11)?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate covered coffee beans?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 21, 2014)

Would definitely try. Yeah.

Dark chocolate.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yum (Sometimes xD)

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuck

Sausage rolls?


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuck

Chorizo?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuck

Tomatoes?


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuck

Potatoes?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2014)

yum

oreos?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 21, 2014)

Yum

Ketchup Chips


----------



## Jollian (Jul 21, 2014)

yum!

calamari (fried squid)?


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuck

Lasagna


----------



## Jimin (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuck

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum

Vegemite?


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yuck...never again xp

Popcorn?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum!

Potato chips.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum!

Sweet potato chips!


----------



## Porkypinetree (Jul 22, 2014)

Yuck!
Chorizo!


----------



## Jimin (Jul 22, 2014)

Yuck

Nutella Crepe?


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum!

Sunny side up eggs


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 22, 2014)

Ew. 

Funnel cake.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum!

Sushi.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 22, 2014)

Delicious!

Creamsicles.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum

Pickles?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum

cucumber?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum.

Watermelon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yum

oranges


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

yum

booty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

yum

muscles...


----------



## SeccomMasada (Jul 22, 2014)

yum

topic?


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yum

Kinder surprise eggs?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 24, 2014)

Yuck.

Caviar?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 24, 2014)

Yuck.

Sweet Potato?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 24, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate cupcakes with ice cream centers (so amazingly good)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yuck

Asparagus


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 24, 2014)

Yuck

Pot Noodles?


----------



## Aizu (Jul 24, 2014)

Yuck I only like fresh noodles  > - <

Marshmallows?


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 24, 2014)

Yum!

Mashed potato?


----------



## Aizu (Jul 24, 2014)

Mashed potato is usually yum (if my Dad's not cooking XD)

Apple Juice?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

Ew

Pumpkin pie.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 24, 2014)

YUM

CHIMICHANGAS??


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 24, 2014)

I google it and it look super YUMMMM

White curry?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 24, 2014)

Never had it.
Teen Burgers at A&W?


----------



## Skep (Jul 24, 2014)

Yuck

California Rolls?


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 24, 2014)

yuck

sweet potato fries?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 24, 2014)

yum

miso soup


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 24, 2014)

Yuck

Macaroni and Cheese with barbecue sauce (You have to try it before you judge it!! Sounds gross - Tastes so good!!)


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 24, 2014)

yum?

Bacon wrapped fried Boudin


----------



## Jimin (Jul 24, 2014)

Yum?

mochi?


----------



## Aizu (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah! I absolutely love Mochi ^ - ^

Jelly?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Yum, depending on the kind.

Chocolate flavored mochi ice cream!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jul 24, 2014)

Never had it before, but sounds good. So i guess yum.

Pasta carbonara


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 24, 2014)

Never had it, maybe yum? I do like most noodles :>

Diet Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck c:
Taro bubble tea?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 25, 2014)

yuck.

Your boyfriend?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

yuck

cats?


----------



## Mario. (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck

BBQ chicken


----------



## matt (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

9v  battery contacts


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Not really a food? so yuck lol

Cooked carrots?


----------



## matt (Jul 25, 2014)

As look as they aren't boiled to pap, yum

Pork and Apple expensive sausages from marks and spencer


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Never tried it, but I'd say yuck because I don't like sausage xD

Corn on the cob?


----------



## matt (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum any sweetcorn is awesome!

Doritos cheesy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Dandelion root tea? (Its actually good IMO)


----------



## matt (Jul 25, 2014)

Never tried but tea is generally yum.

Beef flavour pot noodle


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Quinoa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck

Noodle salad


----------



## Mario. (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck

Crab?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck

prawn?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck? Never tried it

Mushroom soup?


----------



## Mario. (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Chicken  soup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Spicy chicken wings?


----------



## Fia (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Onions


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## Fia (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Lemonade


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum!

Pizza


----------



## Nage (Jul 25, 2014)

holy poop yum

avocado paste


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 25, 2014)

yuck

green tea


----------



## SeccomMasada (Jul 25, 2014)

If its good... YUM!

Tempura


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yummmm

Miso soup?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

yummy

split pea soup?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck.
Yam fries?


----------



## SeccomMasada (Jul 25, 2014)

Eww

Haagendahz (I DO NOT CARE IF I SPELT IT RONG) XD


----------



## Peril (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum.

Salad?


----------



## Sloom (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Strawberries and cream?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Banana split?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum.
Root beer float?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yuck

Mountain dew?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Tiramisu?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck? Never tried it

Shrimp?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

yuck

basil


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate Pudding?


----------



## Fia (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum <3

Red peppers?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum!

Oberyn Martell?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck? Never heard of it xD

Salt n vinegar chips?


----------



## Fia (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck >.<

Chicken alfredo?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum

Steak?


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck

Sausages?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck!

Poptarts?


----------



## Aizu (Jul 26, 2014)

Waaay too Sugary but Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck

BBQ chips?


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 26, 2014)

omg yum

chai latte


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

yuck

Black tea?


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck

Ice Cream


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

Depends... yuck

pumpkin soup?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck

Dried apple slices?


----------



## Kindra (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum!

Liquorice?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

yum!

cream cheese?


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 26, 2014)

i'm conflicted but i'll say yum

sushi?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

*YUM*

Ice tea?


----------



## stumph (Jul 26, 2014)

yum!

pink lemonade


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum!

Curry?


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

I've never had curry so uh yum for now (dun dun dun)

bacon o:


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum, but only if it's turkey bacon. If it's pork then yuck

Zucchini?


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

same tbh I dislike normal bacon idk
but yum to zucchini ouo

Brussel sprouts? o:


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck  They're the only veggie I don't like...

Spaghetti?


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

eh
my mother loves it but it's not a favorite of mine so yuck I guess xD

peanut butter xP


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck!

Apple butter?


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

never tried it xP

celery? c:


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck!

Tomatoes?


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

total yuck

pizza? ouo


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yumx99

Pickles?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 26, 2014)

Yummerz

Deep Fried Pickles :O


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

YES
PREACH

ahem
raisins


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum-ish 

Calamari?


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

never tried it cx

cabbage? xP


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck!

Onions?


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

ew no

poptarts cx


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 26, 2014)

yuck

cookie dough?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

Eh

Bananas?


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

yum

coffee flavored ice cream xD


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 26, 2014)

YUM

grapes?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nasty

Banana flavored ice cream


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 26, 2014)

Yumm

Shrimp Tacos?


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck

This?:


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

*total yum*
no jk gross get it away

eggplant cx


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck

Broccoli


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

broccoli is amazing, yum

carrots xP


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum.

Coconut?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 26, 2014)

Yummmerz

Kiwi


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum.

Gnocchi?


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum

Head Cheese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

yuck

baked beans in tomato sauce


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum

Snails


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum

ice cream?


----------



## Hound00med (Jul 26, 2014)

Yum. 

Broccoli?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

yum

nectarine


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

Choco vanilla swirl milkshake


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum
Rolo McFlurries?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

er, yuck? I don't know what that is, but if it's something from McDonald's then definitely yuck lol

Chocolate soy milk?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 27, 2014)

Disgusting.

Twinkies?


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ehh...yum? idk ><

Fishsticks?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck

Schnitzel


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum? Never tried it

Blueberry cheesecake icecream?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't like blueberry, so yuck

In N Out Burger?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Potato Croquettes?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Fia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck o.o
 Candy canes?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum! Only the fruity flavored ones~

Ever had kobe beef? (Hoping u arent vegetarian lol)


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

Yumm!

Durians? c:


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Never tried it! I think i'd say yuck thoh!

Uhm... Parfait?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck!

Stuffed bell peppers?


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

yuck!

red bean popsicle?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Halo halo? (Search if u dont know xD)


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks tasty enough, so yum

Caramel?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum! (But not too much)

Caramel apples?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum  They're too hard for my teeth though...

Green olives!


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck > <

Uh grilled eel over rice?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Er, yuck >.<

Cookies and creme cookie dough stuffed oreo cookies?


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

Yummm!!

faux/ vegetarian meat?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck, but i was told of these tofu nuggets from trader joes were delish.

Lol i keep doing asian food :c
Uhm mochi?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Tofu!


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yummy!

Pudding?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

Chicken Nugget?


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

yum!

banana milkshake?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Seafood pancake?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 27, 2014)

uh idk what that is but sounds ew

French fries?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Omg its a korean dish loser and its delicious

Obviously yum.

Hm okonomiyaki?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 27, 2014)

Rude

Never heard of that either but sounds ew

Lasagna?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Da hell its a japanese dish...

Yum! 

Hm dim sum? (God tell me, you know what that is at least) xD


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

yumm!

waffles?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yummy!

Pancakes? C:


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum! Also, all your asian food is making me hungry ; 3;

instant noodles?


----------



## Fia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

Blueberries


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck

Yakisoba?


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

yum!

takoyaki?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!  I love asian food

Omurice? (<3)


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 27, 2014)

what the heck is that 

Rice


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Cant tell if you serious or just being lame.

Uhm yum? But i can never eat it alone.

Onigiri? (Lightly salted rice balls with seaweed and other toppings)


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!!

macdonalds?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 27, 2014)

eh just the fries and shakes

Burger king


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmm yuck? 
(Well i only like the fries xD)
Uhm pasta?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 27, 2014)

yum

sushi


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum~

Udon noodle soup?


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 27, 2014)

u mean like ramen then yum

lays


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck

continental rice


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

It diff from ramen but anyways, idk what that is!
Ever tried pita chips?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

Pop chips?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum! 

Uhm goldfish? Of course not...the actual fish xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

.... yuck 

Basa?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Again idk xD

Hm dragon fruit?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

never tried

star fruit?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Never tried *^*

Avocado? C:


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 27, 2014)

never tried but looks ew

hot cheetos


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

Milk tea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's alright

Ew... Coffee?


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum, but i put a lot of milk and sugar.

Uhm ginger ale?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

Tim tams?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 27, 2014)

What?

Orange soda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck

TimTams?


----------



## Sloom (Jul 27, 2014)

What's that? XD

Cream soda


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes, yum.~ u v u

Lo mein. (The noodles, y'know?)


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

yum yum! 

paratha?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Fruit salad?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Tompoezen
Here they are;
http://www.bakkerswereld.nl/Resizes...les/98/69/26998/001_food-image-BAK8461I01.jpg


----------



## soggy (Jul 27, 2014)

Dang those look good so I'll go with yum!

cornflakes?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum.

BBQ flavoured potato chips.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum.

Pickle flavored potato chips.


----------



## Jal (Jul 27, 2014)

yuck.
strawberry flavored ice cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

strawberry smoothie


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum
Cherry Yogurt?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum.

Doritos?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## phantasmagoria (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum. Takoyaki?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yuck
Gyoza?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Laddus?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2014)

Wait wtf is that. Lemme go google.

Uhhh... Sure why not yum?

Fruit tarts


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Stampot Andijvie with Cheese and Spekjes (Bacon bits in english Inthink)


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 27, 2014)

yuck
mac n' cheese?


----------



## Fia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum

Croutons? ^.^


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum! Must be garlic taste then! Hihi

Bossche bol (big puff cake with chocolate on top)


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds good c:
Pho?


----------



## Story (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!
Sounds really good.

couscous?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

yum

roe


----------



## Story (Jul 27, 2014)

Yum!

Hawaiian Pizza?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck! Just no, I don't like pineapple on it >.< lol

Cooked eggplant?


----------



## soggy (Jul 28, 2014)

ugh yuck! Eggplants are at the top of my list of nope. :c

Toast?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

Mice?


----------



## Story (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck. xD
But I would be willing to try it.

Turkey Bacon


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

It's quite delicious. Humans taste better though. And yum.

Chicken feet?


----------



## cocaine (Jul 28, 2014)

yum 
steak tartare?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum.

Snails?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

Pears?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Gross.

Human hair?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

Roast chicken


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum

Cheese Quesadilla w/ Sour Cream


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum. 

Raw eggs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

pastry


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum. 

Lemon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum

Potato salad?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

ehhh...yum, I guess, never really tried it :x

Watermelon Juice?


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yummm

Lemon chicken?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds yummie!

Rookworst?
(Here to explain in English cuz I can't, http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rookworst)


----------



## Marii (Jul 28, 2014)

never had it, but probably yuck. not really a fan of most sausage & similar meats. o:

wasabi?


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

yuck

cake?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Yummie!

Dumplings?


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 28, 2014)

YUM! (GIVE ME MORE)

Deer sausage


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

Frozen Yogurt


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum! :3

Bubble tea?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum! 

Children?


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

Ice Cream


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

Spaghetti&Meatballs?


----------



## Story (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

Salmon Jerky


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Never had it but sound yum!

Chips Ahoy! Milka Chocolate


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Hell yes yum.

Plums?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Only when their almost like a booger xD

Chicken soup ( so nasty xD )


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

XD I'm done. & it really all depends. So yum. 

Lava cakes


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Hahah xD Oh heck yes! :3

BBQ Steak *drool*


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

YUMMM! 

Pizza ; o ;


----------



## riummi (Jul 28, 2014)

hell yea!

uhm chicken wings?


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 28, 2014)

Yummm!!

S'mores


----------



## Story (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

Guacamole


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

Fried Chicken?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

KFC! :3 so uh yeah!

Italian bread?


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum

Meatballs???? XD


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup! Lol just had that for lunch too.

Sour patches?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

YES YES YEEESSS <333

Peanutbutterjelly sammish?!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

YESSS! :LEMON:

Ribs?


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

HEEELLLL YEEEEEEHHHH UNF UNF I LOVE RIBS XDDD


Marshmallows?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

YES. Just YES.

Cheese cake? <3


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

YES YES YES ; O ;

Chinese food?


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 28, 2014)

yum (certain foods only)

greek yogurt?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum! (Only if frozen)

M&Ms?


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum

Cheese


----------



## Sloom (Jul 28, 2014)

YUM! Love it

Your own snot (You know, after picking your nose you kind of... um... eat it?)


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 28, 2014)

YUCK

Smarties


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

yuck.

pears.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

Caramel apples?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck!

Starbursts?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Never heard of them, they look like fruitella though.. so Yummy c:

Whiped Cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

sour cream?


----------



## Sloom (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

Dog manure?


----------



## Story (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Greek yogurt


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

YUM OMG YES.

Weetbix?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Brussels Sprouts?


----------



## Story (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Yams?


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

Never! YUCK

Sushi?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

Brocoli?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum.

Pears?


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

String Cheese?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum! 

Cake frosting?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, just not too much x_x

Gummi bears?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

Swedish Fish?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum..?

Oreos?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Big Macs?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum! 
Raviolis?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

YUM!

Water?


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

... Yum?

Peanut Butter!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL XD Yum!

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuck

Apple pie?


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

I have no idea what that is, but it sounds good! 

Popcorn?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 28, 2014)

Yum!
Tuna Tataki?


----------



## dude98 (Jul 28, 2014)

Never tried it but but sounds good!
Rib eye steak?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cr?me br?l?e?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds good. Yum! Lol.

Ramen noodles?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Baked potatoes?


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum!!

sashimi?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck =3= (not a big sushi fan)

Tiramisu?


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Rice?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum! Love me all kinds of rice. 

Grape jelly?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck... I hate grape anything 

Poutine


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Idk 

Pork


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 29, 2014)

yuck

mac and cheese


----------



## Jollian (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum!

bean burritos


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

yuck

rice paper rolls


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck 
(By the way, poutine is french fries covered in gravy and cheese)

Steak!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Ravioli?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cheerios


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

cornflakes?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Toast


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

yum!

cheesecake?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Whipped cream


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Berries?


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

yum!

sausages?


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Toffee


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum!

Dumplings?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Hash browns?


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum! 

Omelette?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum!

Steak?


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

yum!

fish and chips?


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

yuck

Strawberry Yogurt with earl grey tea~~ <3


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Some gourmet fishy for the pretty kitty?


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

I am no pretty cat but yum!

steamed buns?


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 29, 2014)

yuck

pad thai


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum!!! *.*)

Fruit Salad with a side chicken grilled sandwich~


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 29, 2014)

As a dessert, yum.

japanese fried dumplings


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum, but only as a side

Chicken and rice soup with peach tea


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

yum!!

cream puffs?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## soggy (Jul 29, 2014)

yum!

oreos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

dumplings?


----------



## Krystal10140 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck chicken nuggets?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum
Onion rings?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Tomatoes?


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 29, 2014)

YUCK with all my heart! Dx

Corn?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum!

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck

Pikelets


----------



## soggy (Jul 30, 2014)

Look like pancakes, yum!

Banana?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum

Beetroot?


----------



## Fia (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck

Chorizo?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Yorkshire pudding with mint sauce and gravy :3


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck

Haribo


----------



## soggy (Jul 30, 2014)

yum! 

cheese fries?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Flan?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum

Apple Crumble?


----------



## soggy (Jul 30, 2014)

yum!

shepherd's pie?


----------



## Kernel (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Oxtail stew?


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck

Crisps


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## Skep (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck, tbh. ;n;

Whipped cream?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

;-; Yum. 

Apple pie?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum

S'mores?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum!!

Popcorn?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum.

Donuts?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum!!

Kiwis?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum

Apples


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum!

Tangerines??


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum

Dragon fruit?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Never tried it

mango?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

YUM.

Cranberry?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

yum
nuts?


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum! (but no almonds ><)

Jello?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum.

Apple cinnamon ice cream?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Pizza?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum.

strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Mayor Joseph (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck




Pumpkin pie?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck

Blueberries?


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum.

Brussels Sprouts?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuck.
Cranberry juice


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum!
Ravioli


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

Yum.

Polenta.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Stuff that is not sweets is yum for me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

sesame snaps?


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Dunno haven't tasted it 


Potato ?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

Yum. Especially baked.

Tofu?


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Yum

Bacon ?


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

yum :3

Steak


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Yum! 

Fish ?


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

depends

Chocolate


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Yum, unless it's white chocolate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Nah,


Snicker Bar ?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2014)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## soggy (Jul 31, 2014)

yumm!

cheeseburger?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Yum!

Pizza rolls.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 31, 2014)

yuck

sandwhich


----------



## Songbird (Jul 31, 2014)

Yuck.




Comic Sans MS


----------



## CR33P (Jul 31, 2014)

yuck

ikea meatballs


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Ikea...? Like, the furniture store? I'll say yuck just out of the fact that I'm so suspicious. ;o; LOL

Swiss cheese.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jul 31, 2014)

yuck

toast?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 31, 2014)

eh 


american cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

yuck

milk?


----------



## soggy (Aug 1, 2014)

yum!

fried chicken?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 1, 2014)

Yum

Pickled baloney?


----------



## Kishti (Aug 1, 2014)

Yuck!
bbq fritos


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 1, 2014)

Yuck

Potato Salad


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

Yum.

Chicken fried rice?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yum

Watermelon?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 1, 2014)

Yum!

Curry sauce?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yuck

KFC hot chips?


----------



## Skep (Aug 1, 2014)

Yuck

Strawberry Mochi?


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 1, 2014)

Yum!
buttered popcorn?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm a sucker for popcorn. Yes.

Gummie worms?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2014)

Yum.

Swedish Berries?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 1, 2014)

Yuck.

Carmel Corn?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yum sort of

Gnocchi?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)

No idea, lol.

Deep-fried pickles(I guess..?).?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ew

pesto pasta?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Middle ish ? XD 

Sausages ?


----------



## soggy (Aug 3, 2014)

yum!

Wraps?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yum

Pasta


----------



## soggy (Aug 3, 2014)

yum!

candy floss?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2014)

A.k.a cotton candy? Sure, why not! 

DEEP-FRIED TWINKIE? D8<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

yuck

subway?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 3, 2014)

Yum.
Fish n Chips?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 3, 2014)

Yum

yogurt parfait?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 3, 2014)

yummy!
sugar cookies?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 3, 2014)

Yum!
The very British fish & chips


----------



## soggy (Aug 3, 2014)

yum!!

cakes in general?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 3, 2014)

Yum!
Macarons?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2014)

YUMMY LOVE IT!!!!

Crepes?


----------



## soggy (Aug 4, 2014)

yuM!

meatballs?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum!

BLT?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

Never heard of it

Spaghetti?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Never heard of a BLT? Like Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato Sandwich? Mostly has ham or turkey with it. Thought it was a fairly common sandwich variant and acronym...

Anyways, yum.

Apricots?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum
I've possibly heard of a BLT but I had no idea what it was lol

Plums?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum-ish. I'll eat them if they are there, but I prefer other fruits vastly.

Kiwi?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum

Banannananananas


----------



## Imitation (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum!
(Saw this is the news haha)
Deep fried snickers


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

I never had it o _ o XDDD

Uhm PopTarts c: ?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 4, 2014)

I've never had one... ;(

Blueberry juice?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

IT's really really nice ; w ;  
Yum ~ 

Oranges ?


----------



## Kernel (Aug 4, 2014)

yuck

veggie dumplings?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 4, 2014)

Never tried.

Broccoli? (yummmmmy )


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

Depends do yum.

Okonomiyaki?


----------



## dmytro (Aug 4, 2014)

never had it, but it looks seriously tasty! so i'll say yum~

peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## tearexia (Aug 4, 2014)

yum! 

potato chips with cottage cheese? (one of my fave snacks)


----------



## Skep (Aug 4, 2014)

Yuck...

Baked potatoes?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum Yum
How about Potato Chips with Sour Cream and Onion?


----------



## Skep (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum!

Yakisoba noodles?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum

Hot dogs


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2014)

Yuck unless theyre vegan.

Rice pudding?


----------



## nekosync (Aug 4, 2014)

yuck

olives


----------



## Imitation (Aug 4, 2014)

Yuck!

Slurpees


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 4, 2014)

yuck.

profiteroles?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

What...... I'll just say yuck.

chicken nuggets


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 4, 2014)

Yum!

Onion Rings?


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yuck

Steak?


----------



## Skep (Aug 4, 2014)

Yuck! (Meat is disgusting...)

Caesar salad?


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck salad is icky

Waffles?


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 5, 2014)

Yumm <3

Coffee cake? ^^'


----------



## dmytro (Aug 5, 2014)

yum! omg delicious

raisin bran cereal?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum

Fruit Tart?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum

Meatballs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

Depends

potato salad?


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

yuck

tamales


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

what?

Fish?


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

yum

tuna & mayo onigiri


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

yum<3
lunchables?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 5, 2014)

CR33P said:


> yuck
> 
> tamales



tamales are the bomb.com!!!!

yum lunchables.

salmon?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum.

Keenwa?


----------



## soggy (Aug 5, 2014)

uhhh never tried it but i'll go with yuck!

vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum.

Banana Peppers?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum~
Beef Carpaccio?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum!

Pho?


----------



## Skep (Aug 5, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Yum.
> 
> Keenwa?



Lol, did you mean _Quinoa?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> Yum!
> 
> Pho?



Never had it, but it looks good!

Squid?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Quiche?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum~
Gelato?


----------



## PrincessBella (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck

Fudge


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum.
Nanaimo Bars?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 5, 2014)

yum
lemon tart?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

It's alright xDD 

Cheese?


----------



## dmytro (Aug 5, 2014)

ooo yum~

blooming onion?


----------



## PrincessBella (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck

Pasta


----------



## Skep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck 

Oreos? ouo


----------



## Tessie (Aug 5, 2014)

yuck 


mango & sticky rice


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck, 
Powdered donuts


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum cx

Driend Mangos?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

yuck :c 
red velvet cake


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum

fish tacos?


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck, 
enchiladas :3


----------



## soggy (Aug 5, 2014)

looks good, so yum! <3

ramen?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck? lol


Bacon Cheeseburgers


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck

Tacos?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum!

Burritos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

Never tried them

Peanut butter?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Baked Potato


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum.

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum.

Bacon


----------



## Skep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuck

Apple pie?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum!

Cherry?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Yum!



Lobster?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

depends on how its cooked.. but yum o:
chocolate chip waffles


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yumish - Prefer them without chocolate chips lol

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## dmytro (Aug 5, 2014)

hm... yum, i think?

double chocolate muffin?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

uhh depends

blueberries?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 6, 2014)

yum!

taffy candy?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 6, 2014)

yum! but not often cause it hurts my teeth.
turkey bacon?


----------



## soki (Aug 6, 2014)

yes i would.
Clams?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

yas
peanut butter?


----------



## Moose (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuck.
Nachos?


----------



## soggy (Aug 6, 2014)

yuck!

potato chips?


----------



## jeizun (Aug 6, 2014)

yum, but depends on what kind/flavor

pepperoni?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

yum
cheese?


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

YUCK!

Teriyaki Chicken?


----------



## soggy (Aug 6, 2014)

yum!

mushroom soup?


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Never had it, but yum I guess?

Miso soup?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Naah ~


Ham ?


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuck

BBQ potato chips?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 6, 2014)

depends... usually they're pretty nasty

caesar salad?


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Yum c: (I actually asked that one as well)

Um, Yaiyaki?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Haven't had it ~


Dumplings ?


----------



## jeizun (Aug 6, 2014)

yuck

granola bars


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yum

olives?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

No thank you XDD 


Red Onions ?


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuck!

Watermelon? ouo


----------



## Mango (Aug 6, 2014)

yum

pizza B)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Yum ~


Mushrooms?


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yummmmm

Cauliflower?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck tastes like old shoes when cold
Pinto beans?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2014)

yuck ><
Moon cakes?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 7, 2014)

yuck
seaweed?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 7, 2014)

yuuuum 
snail?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck xP
Colby Jack Cheese?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

No thanks.


Dark Chocolate?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

YUM (to die for actually)
Ice Cream?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

YUUUM


Ginger?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Eh it's ok tastes like soap IMO
Cake?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

YUUM!!


White Chocolate?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

YUUM!!
Strawberries?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum! 


Oranges?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

YUM!
*Blueberries?*


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

YUM!

Apples ?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum!
Plums?


----------



## jeizun (Aug 7, 2014)

yum

*breaks the fruit combo* blueberry muffins


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum and aw 
*starts it again*
Peaches?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Kind of yum XD 



Pineapples?


----------



## AnimalCrossingSinceforevs (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes yum (but lemons are better)

So yh, lemons?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

When they're good, yea they are okay
Watermelon?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

They are ok... I had frozen mangos and they made me sick...had fresh ones the same day, made me sick...
Nectarines?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

They're  okay xD 


Banana ?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes!

Limes?


----------



## soggy (Aug 7, 2014)

yuck! lime juice is great tho!

steamed fish?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Eh ~ XDD
Salmon ?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum.

PB&J Sandwich?


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

YUM PB&J

Lemons? cx


----------



## 00176 (Aug 7, 2014)

don't even talk about lemons i will have severe lemon flashbacks (yuck)

pineapple


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

"Severe lemon flashbacks" cx

Pineapple is okay

Lucky Charms?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 7, 2014)

yuck

human flesh?


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum

Grass?


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck

Octopus?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 7, 2014)

YUCK

hard candy?


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum, but I like soft candy better.

Soy sauce?


----------



## soggy (Aug 7, 2014)

um, not by itself

half boiled eggs?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck.

Sweet and sour pickles?


----------



## CR33P (Aug 7, 2014)

yuck

_*booty*_


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

CR33P said:


> yuck
> 
> _*booty*_



I feel conflicted.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

cheese?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 7, 2014)

Om yum. I've been craving muenster.

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2014)

yuck ( I don't like the texture of blueberries :c )

bread? lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

yum

pikelets


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

If it's basically like a pancake, then yum.

Cornbread?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum ^^
potato porridge?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

Ew

Guacamole


----------



## n64king (Aug 7, 2014)

YUM

Raisins


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck

Popcorn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck

Dates? (the fruit)


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum

Sloppy Joes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck

Plum?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2014)

yucky
kettle cooked chips?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 7, 2014)

yuck;;

caesar salad?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck.

Beets?


----------



## jeizun (Aug 7, 2014)

never had them but i'll say yuck anyway lol

pretzels (the hard kind you find in bags, not the soft kind)


----------



## dulcet (Aug 7, 2014)

yum
dragonfruit?


----------



## dmytro (Aug 8, 2014)

yum!

cheeseburgers? (i want one right now)


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

YEAH BURGER

seasoned fries


----------



## dmytro (Aug 8, 2014)

oooo yea yum

coca cola?


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuck

Pancakes?


----------



## dmytro (Aug 8, 2014)

yum~

sweet tea?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

yum
donuts?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 8, 2014)

yum!

jell-o?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

yum
spring rolls?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum~
Mitarashi dangos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 8, 2014)

What the what

eggs?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

yum

chili?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum~ I love spicy

Pho?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

yum
froyo?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

what the dink is that *googles*

mashed potatoes


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum~

Onigiri?


----------



## Isabella (Aug 8, 2014)

yum.

french fries ?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum.
Meat Loaf?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum.
Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

yum
bagels?


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum!

Caramel Latte? <3


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuck (too sweet)
Kimchi jjigae?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuck.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum.

Kimbap?


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum.

Udon noodles?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

yum
pork?


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuck!

Maple Syrup?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum

Jam?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuck

Broccoli?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum! I hate jam too! 

Strawberry smoothie?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuck.
Mocha Cookie Crumble Frapuccinos :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2014)

Yum!

Mango Sago?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

wha

jelly beans


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

yum

m&ms


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

yum
water?


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

lol yum?

gummy worms


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yuck

Pineapple?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 9, 2014)

YUUUuuuummm
Sour candy?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 9, 2014)

yum

donuts?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2014)

yum :Q__
lofthouse cookies?


----------



## matt (Aug 9, 2014)

Yum I guess

Milk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

yuck

Lamb roast?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2014)

yuck
popsicles


----------



## dulcet (Aug 9, 2014)

yum
cake?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Hella yum

Toffee ?


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 9, 2014)

Yum!

Fishpuddin


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Yum!
> 
> Fishpuddin



Not sure are they like the same as fishcakes XD ?





ricepudding?


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 9, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Not sure are they like the same as fishcakes XD ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh it isnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <- Fishpuddin

And yum!

Pepsi?


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 9, 2014)

TOTALLY YUMMY 
Brownies?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

Yum!

Sour snakes?


----------



## PrincessBella (Aug 9, 2014)

Yuck

Noodles


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 9, 2014)

Yum!

Fish sticks?


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

yuck

mangoes?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Yuck.

Fried banana chips?


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

yum!

sour skittles?


----------



## wolv (Aug 9, 2014)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yummmmm

Papaya?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

never had that, so Yuck

Vanilla coke?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

Yuck. I hate coke.

Cherry pie?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

oh heck yeah!

&Afternoon tea? (Made by Yui, so be careful!)


----------



## 00176 (Aug 9, 2014)

depends on what kind?

caramel


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

yuck

pudding?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

YUUM!


vanilla?


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

Meh.

Tomatoes?


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 9, 2014)

Yum

Redcurry?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 9, 2014)

Yum.

Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 9, 2014)

NAAASTY

spaghetto


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 10, 2014)

YUCK

nachos~


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum.

Caramel popcorn


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

YUM.

Hagen Daaz Ice Cream.


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Yummm

Chocolate-covered strawberries


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

YUM!

Caramel Milkshakes?


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuck.

Crackers with cheese and ham/bologna/turkey


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum.
Mango Water Ice?


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum

strawberry shortcake


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuck.

Chocolate cheesecake


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuck

Oreo cake


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum.

Nutella? (or any Hazelnut/Chocolate spread)


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuck

Ice cream cake


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum.

Pie


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

Ehhh..depends. But I guess Yum.

Fruit Roll-Ups? lol


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Too much, yuck but yum

Gushers


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum a thousand times yum

Fish n chips


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum! unless it's grody fish.

Peanut Brittle?


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

What is this? Sounds *yummy*

steamed peanuts


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 10, 2014)

yuck :c
udon noodles


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

yum

seafood


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

YUM
bacon?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 10, 2014)

Heck yeah!

Sushi?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuck!

Anchovies?


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

yuck

halibut?


----------



## wolv (Aug 10, 2014)

yuck

battenburg.


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

yum

donuts


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

yum
rice?


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum

dumplings


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum!

mussels?


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 10, 2014)

YUCK

shrimp?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

yuck

cereal?


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

Depends on which cereal. 

Strawberries?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum

Crab?


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum

Neopolitan ice cream


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuk

Snickerdoodles?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

YES.... YES.

Corn on the cob?


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 10, 2014)

DOUBLE YES

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

NAH, not fond of lemon or lime

gummy worms


----------



## Ste (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum.
Haribo?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum!


Cheerios ?


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum! 

Salt water taffy


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 10, 2014)

sounds weird, so yuck

grape tomatoes?


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

wtf salt water taffy is the BOMB

ew lmao

marshmallows?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 10, 2014)

never had salt water taffy, so i wouldnt know 
yum

strawberry?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

THEN GET SOME RIGHT NOW

also yum

french toast?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

yuck

sesame snaps?


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 10, 2014)

Never had but sounds YUM. 

mandarin oranges


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum.
Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

yum

the souls of the restless??


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 10, 2014)

Um Yuck.

lasagna?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

yum
bubble tea?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 10, 2014)

Yum~
Pig's blood? *✲ﾟ*｡✧٩(･ิᴗ･ิ๑)۶*✲ﾟ*｡✧


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuck.

Mayo Shrimp with walnuts?


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate brownie ice cream?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum~
Cookies and Cream Ice Cream?


----------



## Jeanette (Aug 11, 2014)

Very yum.

Pistachio ice cream then?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 11, 2014)

I _think_ I like it, can't really remember, so Yum.

Spicy Sushi?


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum!! I love all kinds of sushi

Pancakes?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

yum! ^-^

empty dreams and lost hope?


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum xD

Kabob


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 11, 2014)

Depends, usually a yuck from me.

Toast with peanut butter?


----------



## soggy (Aug 11, 2014)

yuck D;

curry?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum!



ChickenPopcorn?


----------



## soggy (Aug 11, 2014)

yum!

bolognese?


----------



## Maku (Aug 11, 2014)

yum!
salted caramel?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Uhm nah @ - @



Snicker Bar .w. ?


----------



## soggy (Aug 11, 2014)

nopee D;

corn soup?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

It' alright XDD



Salmon?


----------



## soggy (Aug 11, 2014)

yum!

bananas?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

yum

milkshakes?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yum!

chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

yum!

gingerbread lattes?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yum <3

pumpkin bread?


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Yuck

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yuck

mashed potatoes?


----------



## soggy (Aug 11, 2014)

yum!

cream puffs?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yum 

blueberry pancakes?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

yeah son

molten cake?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yum

caramel?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

yum, especially on fruit

nacho cheese or salsa,,,, choose ur dip


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

salsa is yum

pb&j sandwich


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yuck

Ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yuck

ketchup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 11, 2014)

yuck

Cereal?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 11, 2014)

yum.
macarons?


----------



## Aizu (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah they're yummy!

Mango Smoothie?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 11, 2014)

yum c: especially if from jamba juice.

nutter butter cookies?


----------



## Aizu (Aug 11, 2014)

Yuck I'm afraid ; __ ; Other cookie flavours are nice though ^ - ^

Sweet and Sour Rice?


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 11, 2014)

Yuck :c
Pad Thai?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Eh ~


Pears ?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

yum
crab?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

depends, but i'll go with yum

brown rice?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 11, 2014)

yum

rice crackers


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

they're okay, but i hate the way they smell

squid?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 11, 2014)

Yuck.

Miso soup?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Eh ~ XD


Pumpkin
 ?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yum

egg flower soup?


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

Yuck.
Beans?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum.

Sweet and Sour Chicken?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yum

burritos?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

yum

soft pretzels?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yum

crunchy pretzels?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum!


Peanuts?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

yuck
oysters?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yuck

BBQ sauce?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum!
Ketchup.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum


Brown Sauce?


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

i don't really know what that is, but yum i guess

carrots?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

yum
cake?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 11, 2014)

Yum

Flan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yuck?

Salmon


----------



## 00176 (Aug 12, 2014)

yuck

cheesecake?


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

yum

pudding


----------



## 00176 (Aug 12, 2014)

idk man.... idk...

carrots


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Yuck ;_; (they're too chewy...like, what's their deal?)

Mangos with tapatio sauce?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 12, 2014)

What... what kind of combination is that...? 

cinnamon bun


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 12, 2014)

Yuck.

Mango smoothie?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 12, 2014)

Yuck.

Root Beer Float?


----------



## soggy (Aug 12, 2014)

yuck D;

mandarins?


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

yum

french fries?


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

THAT'S NOT EVEN A QUESTION EVERYONE LOVES FRENCH FRIES AND IF THEY SAY THEY DON'T THEY ARE SO WRONG.

Hm....rice pudding?


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

frick u are very enthusiastic about french fries

yum, i guess

cherries?


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Heck ya I am! Second best to pizza~ 

Only maraschino cherries mmmm

pumpkin pie??


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

yuck

strawberries dipped in chocolate?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 12, 2014)

Yum!

Pistachio ice?


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

never had it

cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 12, 2014)

Yuck

Banana icecream?


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Heck yes,

Dark chocolate.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

CHOCOLATE!CHOCOLATE!... I mean yum.

Tic-Tacs?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Yum
Ramen noodles?


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

eh

lemons


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Yum.

Porkchops.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yuck

Steak?


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

yuck

corn dogs?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

yuck??

kimchi fried rice


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)

Yum  ~ 


Crackers ?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 12, 2014)

yum

honey?


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 12, 2014)

yum

Pineapple?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)

Yum!

Nutela?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yummy!

Pockey


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yummy! <3 

Sakura Mochi


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

orange soda?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Lychee shake


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

never had it

coconut?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Tea?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

frosting??


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck, too much sugar

peach juice?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Cinnamon bun?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

sprinkles?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum~

Red velvet cookie?


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck, not a huge fan of red velvet anything (except for the kpop group heh).

Apple pie?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum!~ 

Dim Sum?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Shrimp dumplings


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum!~

Takoyaki?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum!

Sushi


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum! <3 

Seaweed?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck

Vietnamese hoagie


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck ;-;

Nutella?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Habareno peppers


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck too spicy.

Dragon fruit?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum so sweet

Persimmons


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum!~ 

Miso Soup?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck [haven't tried this before]

Soft-shell crabs


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

sauteed mushrooms?


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck
Pesto pasta?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Stir fried noodles


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Curry?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

yum 

banana nut bread?


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 13, 2014)

YUM

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

yum 
butter steak?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck (Cause I've never had it ; w; )

Katsu Curry?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

yum!

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## PrincessBella (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck

Cupcakes


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck too much
cake


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

depends on the type of cake

tres leches?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

chocolate mousse??


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Cookies and cream donut/cake/chocolate bar


----------



## 00176 (Aug 13, 2014)

YYYYYes

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Snickers icecream


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck
breakfast burrito?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

tacos


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Burritos


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum

Nachos


----------



## 00176 (Aug 13, 2014)

nachos

ur mom


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

um question mark? lol.

dango


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

never had it but yum 

cheese


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

Depends what kind, but yum.

Chia seeds?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

kale?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

mmm love to make juices with it.

?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

okay

kiwi?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

CRUNCH minis


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

kitkat minis B)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

m&ms


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

yesss

avocado.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck

s'mores?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

delish

dog meat


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

um? yuck

celery?


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck
apples?


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 13, 2014)

YUCK
Coco rocks?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

wtf?

captain crunch


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

Skep said:
			
		

> wtf?
> 
> captain crunch



This made me laugh so hard. 

Yum

cat meat


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 13, 2014)

English Cereal 
Yuck
Chicken


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

"english cereal"

oatmeal cookies?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

i don't know why I'm laughing so hard xD 

yuck

poodle meat?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

ok what is wrong w/ u

who eats dog & cat meat?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

THIS IS SO HILARIOUS OMG >_<

"english cereal"

yum

dog wings?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

DOG WINGS

never had them

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

cat tail?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Um... O ^ O
Uh...Frosted Flakes?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck it reminds me of dandruff

chihuahua toes?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

omfg what is that. ew?

Cupcakes?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

kangaroo pouch jello?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Lush, stop it. Your cracking me up.
Sushi?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

LOLOLOL

mm yum!

poodle nose soup?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

oH MY GOD STOP !!@11

crab?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

pickled dog whiskers?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 13, 2014)

yum! more a fan of bottled head grease, though

asphalt?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

00176 said:


> yum! more a fan of bottled head grease, though
> 
> asphalt?



shut up bob


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck, Buffalo Wings?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum.
Chicken Fingers?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

HEAD GREASE??!
yuck i don't wanna get sick

cake with sprinkled dog hair


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck B'(

pasta?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

chicken salad


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yum

shirley temples?


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Hot Mint Chocolate


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck

lasagna?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum!~

Menchi Katsu Curry?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum!

taco soup?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yuck

grilled cheese?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck

Jello?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

depends on the flavor

paella?


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck
Tostadas?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

yuck
fish sticks?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum! 
Pizza?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

yum
pasta?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum!~

Lamb steak?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

yuck

corndogs?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck. 
Funnel cake?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Never had it so I'll have to go with Yuck for now ; A ;

Flan?


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 14, 2014)

YUM!!!
caviar?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 14, 2014)

Never had it! I'm assuming its delicious though so... Yum!

Chai tea latte?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

yes....

fried donut holes?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum~ But regular donuts are way more fun >w< 

Sushi?


----------



## PrincessBella (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck

Sausages


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 14, 2014)

yum
truffle [the fungus]

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck
Sushi! <3 [I FRIGGIN LOVE SUSHI]


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 14, 2014)

yum!
blowfish?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 14, 2014)

Never had it and I've never really heard anything about it so neither yuck nor yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

yum
cheese?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

*points at cheese* love that

fruit salad


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 14, 2014)

YUM

whipped cream? (I am one of those weird people who love it?)


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum~ I like whipping my own cream since I can adjust the flavor, sweetness + texture and it's just way more fun when you do it yourself

PB&J?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum

Cheese fondue?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum(sometimes )

Toast!


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

A+ especially if it has butter and jam on it.

Watermelon


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

yum
grapes?


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 14, 2014)

yum
grilled peaches?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Never had it but sounds....Yum!

Apples with brown sugar?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

yuck
roasted mushrooms?


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 14, 2014)

*barfs* yuck! (mushroooms arent my thing)
lychee?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

{ ooo that's too badd;; }
i've only ever had lychee candy so yum based on that taste.

skilletini?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 14, 2014)

RainbowNotes said:


> { ooo that's too badd;; }
> i've only ever had lychee candy so yum based on that taste.
> 
> skilletini?



Whut is that O_O *google*
Looks disgusting, but also like spaghetti and I like that, so uh Yum ^^

Warm apples with sugar and cinnamon ?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum.

String cheese?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 14, 2014)

Like cheese it's? YUM! :3

Hagelslag?


Spoiler: Hagelslag


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

yuck i'm not fond of sprinkles;

risotto?


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 14, 2014)

YUM!!!!!!!!!

Millefeuille


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

never had but looks super yum! 

panna cotta?


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 14, 2014)

yum! (ive been stalking this thread lol)
shibuya toast?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck!
Pancakes?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

yum!

omu rice?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 14, 2014)

I love that! <3

Sugar egg roll?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

ooo looks tasty! 

mozzarella stick?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

sweet potato fries?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum! 
Cheesecake?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

chocolate candy


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum Yum.
Any smoothie?


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

cinnamon sugar?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum!

Cookie batter?


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum
French Fries?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

cat wings?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

yum. i love fried cat wings

shark ears?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

yum wait

booger jello?


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

wHAT IS WRONG W/ U PEOPLE


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

^^yum 

wrapped live octopus on a chopstick?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck..?

A Korean Dish??


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

depends

toilet candy?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 14, 2014)

YUUUMMMMMM

Pizza Rolls?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

pikachu meat


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck.

Reeses Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

sandals


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

delicious

fried giraffe tongue??


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

oh god yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

strawberry jello


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

only if theres dog whiskers in it

pickled toenails?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

sigh can you be normal?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

^^mm yum!!!!!

cotton balls?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 14, 2014)

Never heard of that food

Fried chicken?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

ariana grande's ha?r?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 14, 2014)

Never heard of it...

Shrimp?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck

Salt&vinegar chips?


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

tofu?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

yuck
beans?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

yum

squid ink spaghetti?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds good Yum.

Beignets?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 14, 2014)

Yum.


Sweet potato?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

only if they are in fry form. yum

dreamsicle  cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 14, 2014)

yuck?

ham & cheese toastie


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

yum and want

paint?


----------



## Marii (Aug 15, 2014)

delicious

chocolate milk


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 15, 2014)

Yuck.

Mircowave burritos lol


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 15, 2014)

Yum
Bird seed


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

yum

pig tail?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 15, 2014)

Never tried, but probably yum? XD
I like pig ears.


Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

yum
lana del reys cola


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 15, 2014)

Yuck.
Spicy Wings xD


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

yum

kitty


----------



## 00176 (Aug 15, 2014)

no :^(

fruit gushers hhhhh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 15, 2014)

dunno?

watermelloooon


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 15, 2014)

Yum.

Jelly Beans?


----------



## soggy (Aug 15, 2014)

yum!

omelette?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

yum

fried rice?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 15, 2014)

yum!

fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2014)

Yummy!
Quinoa?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

Never heard of.

Mushrooms.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 15, 2014)

yum! 

cotton candy?


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yum

red velvet cake?


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 15, 2014)

Yuck!
Frog legs?


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

lmao grosssss

broccoli


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 15, 2014)

eww

string cheese?


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yuck

strawberries


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 15, 2014)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Perfect Apples


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yum, i guess

cream cheese?


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 15, 2014)

*Vomits*
Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yum

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 15, 2014)

http://youtu.be/6Os-CACRwM8?t=51s
(Iced or Regular) Water


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 15, 2014)

Yumy ^.^ water ftw!

Cheesecake?!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 15, 2014)

Yummmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!

KFC chicken?


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yum

quesadillas?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

yum

ogre toes?


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yuck...

jello?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

yum

kangaroo pouch jello?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 17, 2014)

yuck: jello sucks, also kangaroos are stinky

the dark abyss of despair and self-hatred


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

my favorite

bob


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

Whats Bob?

Imma say Yuck.

Mango Ice-Cream


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

That purple thing in the signature above my post. 

Well I've had mango sorbet so I'd say yummmm.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

Whats your one?

Merangue (NOT THE VILLAGER)


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

wow i actually forgot. sorry.

strawberry sorbet.

>_< I'm absent minded lol.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

it looks like plastic so yuck

duck wings


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate Pudding


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

yam

yam


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

YUCK.


Sweet popcorn


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

yum

salad


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

yum

soft taco


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

yuck.

pears


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

yuck

duck


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

yuck

Pop-Tarts


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

yuck

fries


----------



## 00176 (Aug 17, 2014)

THE BEST THE BEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSST

kettle chips


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yum

Toast with jam?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

yuck
eggs?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

no

kimchi


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

yuck

crepes?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

sounds like crap so yum mm

muddy puddy


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuck, whatever that is.

Root beer?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

yum, fave drink

pineapple and ham pizza


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

yum

turkey sandwich


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

yum
peanuts?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 17, 2014)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh

captain crunch B)


----------



## OliviaMagica (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuck! Cheese? Wo ist de Kase?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuck

tomato sauce


----------



## Curly (Aug 17, 2014)

Yum
Dumplings?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 17, 2014)

Yum

hash browns?


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

yum

chocolate chip waffles?


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 17, 2014)

Yum!
Freshly made pretzels?


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

idk if you're talking about soft or crunchy pretzels, but i only like soft pretzels 

crab?


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuck (I was on about soft )
coca cola float?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuck

CH1L1


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate ganache?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 17, 2014)

Yum.
Pears?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

Yumnomonomnom

Cantelope? I think I spelled it wrong

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cantaloupe


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

yum

tacos?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

Yummm

Acorns (yes people eat acorns, I'm not trying to fool around)


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

wow i can honestly say i've never had an acorn lmao

smores


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 17, 2014)

YUM to the max

cashews


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 17, 2014)

Yum.
Eel?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

Ehh.... Ew


Meatballs


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 17, 2014)

Yummy~

buffalo fries


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

Yumm

Sweet potato fries


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 17, 2014)

Some more yum

chicken enchiladas


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yum

Smarties? (Those colored chocolate things)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yum

kit-Kat?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yum

Almonds?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 18, 2014)

yum

boba


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

Yuum
Cheesecake?


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

yum

oreo ice cream?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 18, 2014)

yum

pickle


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

yuck

mac & cheese


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 18, 2014)

yuck

choco muffin


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

yum

bagels


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yum

WATERMELON


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

yEA

banana bread??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yuck

Turkish delight


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Yum ~


Cheesecake?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

Yum~

Bubble Tea?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Yum.



lemons?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yum

Starfruit?


----------



## PockiPops (Aug 19, 2014)

Yum

Merengue


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

Yum. Especially lemon merengue pie.

Pocky?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Yum ! ~

Peanutbutter?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 19, 2014)

Yum!

Grape Jam?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 19, 2014)

yum

lettuce


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 19, 2014)

Grody/Yuck. Unless it's covered by a bunch of toppings in a salad.

Hot Dogs?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

Yum only if they're vegan though...

Chia seed pudding?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 19, 2014)

yuck

chick pea


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

yuck

lemon bread?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 19, 2014)

no

noodle


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

yeah

pizza


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum

Gelato?


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 20, 2014)

Gelato as in ice? Yumm!

Gelatine?


----------



## sylveons (Aug 20, 2014)

gelatine has always looked gross to me so yuuuuuck.
chocolate pie?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

yum
leaf


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

yuck
Black rice


----------



## 00176 (Aug 20, 2014)

never tried it, but i like rice so... yum?

eggs n ham B)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum =D

Carrots?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

They're good for the eyes.
Philadelphia's Cheesesteaks?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 20, 2014)

uh yuck?

panna cotta?


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum!
Calamari?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

gross, yuck

bug


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 20, 2014)

Yuck!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 20, 2014)

yeeaaah boy

corn cake?


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

never tried, but I like cake.. yum!

Risotto


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

yuck

udon noodle


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum!

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

yum

frog legs


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

yuck

vanilla frosting


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum.

Candy Canes?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

yuck.

vegetables


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

yum

poo


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Worse than yuck
but natural

Chorley cake


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum!

Turnips (yeah, you can still buy them in some supermarkets)


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

yuck

a cheese stick that someone rubbed between their palms


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

..............yucky yucky yuck

The 99p cheeseburger from McDonalds


----------



## soggy (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum! Even tho it's $2 here ;o;

Mooncakes?


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum!

banana split!


----------



## dulcet (Aug 20, 2014)

yum
pork buns


----------



## 00176 (Aug 20, 2014)

yeah

kumqaut


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 20, 2014)

Haven't actually eaten one before, but it looks good! So yum, I guess. 
Tirimasu?


----------



## hzl (Aug 20, 2014)

YUM my favourite!

paprika chicken?


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've already answered this one, lol. I'll say it again... YUCK!（＞д＜）

Mashed potatoes? c:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 21, 2014)

Yum, but only with lots of butter lol.

Calamari?


----------



## hzl (Aug 21, 2014)

yuck I used to eat it as a kid but I just don't like it anymore

broccoli?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

pho


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 21, 2014)

yum

Palmiers


----------



## hzl (Aug 21, 2014)

I had to google those, they look nice so yum I guess

cherry yoghurt?


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 21, 2014)

Yuck! Toast?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## hzl (Aug 21, 2014)

edit- yuck

cinnamon bagel?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 21, 2014)

Yum!

Iced Tea?


----------



## Skep (Aug 21, 2014)

yum

sub sandwiches?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

yum!
Broccoli?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yum!

Chicken?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 21, 2014)

Hell yeah! (Yum)

Gummy Bears?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yum

Lasagne


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 21, 2014)

yum

liver n onions


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 21, 2014)

yuck

Weetbix?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

Never heard of it lol

Zucchini?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuck

Tacos


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2014)

Yum!

Hot Cheetos?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

Ehh, it depends on my mood. I'll just say yum.

Salmon?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuuummm!~

Sashimi?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 22, 2014)

Never trieddd...yum?

Popcorn


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

Yum, the only down-side to popcorn is it gets stuck in your teeth

Hot pockets?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 22, 2014)

yuck

slushies


----------



## princess kelsey (Aug 22, 2014)

hella yum

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Isabella (Aug 22, 2014)

aww yeaaahh

oreos?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

actually, Yuck for me. Unless it's like an "oreo cake" or milkshake.

Belgian Waffles?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 22, 2014)

hai bby

Yum

Mcmuffins?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 22, 2014)

yum if no egg or beef. (prefer bacon and cheese only)

nachos?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 22, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> yum if no egg or beef. (prefer bacon and cheese only)
> 
> nachos?



Deelish. In other words, yum! c:

Tofu?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuck. 

Pasta?


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 22, 2014)

YUM

Sweetcorn


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

yum

bacon


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

yuck

french toast?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

only if soaked in egg

cake pop


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuuum <3

Donuts?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 22, 2014)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 22, 2014)

Yum

Peanuts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yum

bananas?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 22, 2014)

I like banana flavored things but not the texture of actual bananas :c
so it depends ;;
onion rings


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Yum.

Peppers?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yum.

Chipotle?


----------



## hzl (Aug 22, 2014)

yum although I'm not good with spicy food

toad in the hole?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll say yuck since I haven't tried it

Yogurt


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum

chocolate icecream?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

yum
starbursts


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum.
Chicken nuggets?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

yum
spaghetti


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

yum

kumquats?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

Yuck (because I have never tried it ; A; )

yakisoba?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

yum~
boba milk tea


----------



## hzl (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum (I've never tried it but it looks yum)

saut?ed potatoes?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't remember trying those, so I'll say yuck.

Bibimbap? (I think I spelled that right)


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum!

Takoyaki?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

yuck

popcorn


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum. 

Cabbage


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 23, 2014)

Yuck, donuts?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum

Garlic bread


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

yum

caramel latte


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum

Cashew nuts lol


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum.

Honey Roasted Peanuts?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 23, 2014)

Yummmmm.

Lemon cake


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

yum

coffee cake


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum! 
Mango Sago?


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

never had it

bananas?


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

yum

rattle snake pasta?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum

Corn


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 23, 2014)

yum!

sushi


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

yum

choco chip muffins


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 23, 2014)

Yum.

Noddles


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2014)

Never had noddles, only noodles.

Takoyaki?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 23, 2014)

Yuck

Poo


----------



## 00176 (Aug 23, 2014)

no

taco salad


----------



## hzl (Aug 23, 2014)

yuck

jalfrezi curry?


----------



## Cariad (Aug 23, 2014)

Yas

blue cheese


----------



## azukitan (Aug 23, 2014)

Yuck >o<

Dumplings?


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2014)

yum!

spaghetti?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 23, 2014)

Yummmm <3

Curry?


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2014)

yummy!!

tea??


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 23, 2014)

YUM

ramen?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yuck?

Pepper?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

yuck 

people


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

Yuck

Popcorn?


----------



## krielle (Aug 24, 2014)

yuck

whipped cream


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

Yum

Coffee?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 24, 2014)

Yuck!

Hot chocolate?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Yum!
Cat food?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 24, 2014)

no

fuzzy bugs?


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

lmao

blueberry bagels


----------



## 00176 (Aug 24, 2014)

yes... yes

rock candy


----------



## yogcave (Aug 24, 2014)

yuck 

pineapple?


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 24, 2014)

Yum!
Sorbet?


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

yuck

enchiladas?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Never had one.
Shirmp/Egg Rolls?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 24, 2014)

yum

pudding


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Aug 24, 2014)

yum

sushi?


----------



## Allycat (Aug 24, 2014)

Chrome Dokuro said:


> yum
> 
> sushi?



My fave! Yes.

Mtn. Dew


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 24, 2014)

yum

mushroom pizza?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 24, 2014)

Yum.

Onions?


----------



## Allycat (Aug 24, 2014)

Yum! (Not raw, but cooked or on sandwhiches!)

Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Hype (Aug 25, 2014)

Sometimes it's yum.
Mashed potatoes?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 25, 2014)

Yummy yummy yum yum <3

Cole slaw?


----------



## locker (Aug 25, 2014)

yumm 

Pop tarts


----------



## mogyay (Aug 25, 2014)

yum! (but not strawberry)

avocado?


----------



## Isabella (Aug 25, 2014)

yum so good

croissants


----------



## rose star (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum! <3

Hummus


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck

avocado?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 25, 2014)

Nom nom yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck

enchiladas?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum.

Salsa?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum

Pico de gallo?


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

ew ew ew ew no yuck

strawberry & banana smoothies?


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 25, 2014)

Yumm

Macarons


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

chimichangas?


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

never had one but yum i guess

mint choco chip ice cream


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

fish n' chips


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

BBQ potato chips


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

strawberries


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum. 
Sugar baby candy?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

never had it

coffee


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

pumpkin bread


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

banana bread


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck

grapes?


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck

cinnamon rolls


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

doritos?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum. 
Clam chowder soup.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

sounds good

lobster bisque soup?


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

never had it

salmon?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

tilapia?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Yumm
Chocolate chip waffles


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

YUM

French toast ?


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

yummmmm

hot sauce?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuck.

Pretzels?


----------



## fatmasterson (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuck if they aren't soft.

applesauce


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum but I prefer strawberry applesauce and with no corn syrup ingredients. 
Monster energy drink


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck

lemon cake?


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

pumpkin spice latte


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

YUM

caramel sundae?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuck. 
Mint chocolate cookies?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck

orange chicken?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum but only casino ally or I'd get sick of it. 
Coco puff cereal


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck

fruity pebbles cereal?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2014)

yum!

Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

count chocula cereal?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuck.

Mango?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

yum 

banana?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

I like banana flavored things but not the texture of actual bananas. so yuck :c
tootsie pops


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum.

Blueberries?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck, leaves a weird aftertaste  woops ninja'd

yuck, blueberries have a weird texture imo

peaches?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 25, 2014)

yum

turkey


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum. kinda.

Tortilla Chips?


----------



## Nage (Aug 25, 2014)

yum
fried marshmellow LOL


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 25, 2014)

Eww.

Green Pepper?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuck 

Banana pepper?


----------



## Nage (Aug 25, 2014)

NO
YUCK
NO NEVER AGAIN OMG.
...........smh
raw fresh(just killed) goat's male 



Spoiler: ummmm pg13 or scientific word thing because biology



testicle


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 25, 2014)

Thats Gross. Yuck

KFC?


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuck... not a big fan of KFC.
Tiramisu?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum

Yogurt


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuck, sort of. Greek yogurt is disgusting.

Fried ice cream?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum

Shrimp cocktail


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

yuck

honey?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yuck

Carrots?


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yummmmm

Papaya?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck 

Chicken curry


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yuck

horchata


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 26, 2014)

I had to google what that was, but I guess *Yuck?!*

~~~

Green tea?


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 26, 2014)

Yum 

Corn


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2014)

Yum

Buckwheat noodles


----------



## azukitan (Aug 26, 2014)

Aestivate said:


> Yum
> 
> Buckwheat noodles



Never had any except in Harvest Moon, but I love all types of noodles, so YUM <3

Lemon pound cake


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yuck

hot chocolate


----------



## Skep (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

root beer


----------



## azukitan (Aug 26, 2014)

How'd you know my favorite soda?  Yum!

Philly cheesesteak


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

chili cheese dog?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 26, 2014)

yum! how funny i'm actually eating one right now

chocolate turtles?


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sound like yummmm~

Pumpkin pie??


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck! Marmite?


----------



## Skep (Aug 26, 2014)

yUCK

umm funfetti cake


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

RainbowNotes said:


> yum! how funny i'm actually eating one right now
> 
> LOL! nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## Skep (Aug 26, 2014)

yum i guess

shrimp?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

cherry pie


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck!

Hashbrowns?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yumish

mango habanero wings


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck!

Tacos!


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yum 

churros


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 26, 2014)

Yummmm

Sponge cake


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck! Broccoli.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

fruit loops?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

donuts


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck.

Ice cream.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

wine?


----------



## locker (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

cabbage


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

bratwurst?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

honey ham


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck.

Milk


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yum

Banana


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 26, 2014)

Yum, kinda.

Bubble Gum?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

yum

snickers?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck.

Hershey's?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 26, 2014)

Yummm

Bibimbap?


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 26, 2014)

Never tried it

Whipped cream


----------



## azukitan (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck

Portobello mushrooms?


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck

Floooowwweeerrsss


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck
Salami


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 26, 2014)

Yum.

Mustard?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 26, 2014)

yuck

geoduck


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

idk but its duck so yuck

Bento box lunch?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 26, 2014)

Yummm x1000

Quinoa?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 26, 2014)

that is the most disgusting thing ever, please, have no one be another victim of that. yuck.

geoduck


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck.

Food.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 26, 2014)

yumyuck.ew.

chocolate.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yum.

Skittlez


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 26, 2014)

yum
pumpkin pie


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuck

Chicken pot pie.


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Banana milkshake


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.

Sourdough bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2014)

Sounds good to me. Yum.

Starbucks.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum c:

Durian?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

noo yuck

Starbucks Pumpkin Spiced Latte?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 27, 2014)

sounds yum!

iced tea?


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 27, 2014)

Sounds nice, but there isn't a lot of Starbucks here 

Bananas


----------



## mogyay (Aug 27, 2014)

yuck!

corn on the cob?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2014)

yuck :c dont like corn at all
root beer flavored gum


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck, tastes nasty 
Jerk chicken :c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

jerk chicken? yum?

Pork crackle


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2014)

What, bella what is Pork Crackle? (its probs australian isn't it)

Turkish Delight?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

caramelo koala?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 27, 2014)

idk what that is but hell yeah! yum!

apple pie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

cheesecake?


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!
Fruit Cake?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2014)

yuck ^^;
moon cake?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 27, 2014)

yum!

miso soup?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2014)

yum c:
egg drop soup?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

yuck

pumpkin soup


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

a bean


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yuck

sausage biscuit


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck!

Salad?


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.

Avocado


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

oranges


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

bagels


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.

Calamari


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

tres leches cake


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Stromboli


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

ravioli


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

yuuum!

Matcha soft-serve?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Durian ;p


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

noo yuck u_u

tteokbokki?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2014)

yumm (I think , just looked it up)

umm International Delight Mocha drink?


----------



## matt (Aug 27, 2014)

The average nan's over cooked//boiled veg that collapses into pap when you pick up with a fork


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ew

Punjabi Nan (Roti)


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum (I looked it up)

Fish and chips


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ew.

Butter Chicken.


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ew

Gyro


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck

CBO


----------



## Skep (Aug 27, 2014)

i don't even know what that is
what's up with all this super weird food lately smh....

sweet potato fries


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ew

French fries


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Nutella Cheesecake


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Nutella on toast?


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Heck Yeah!

Bacon pancakes?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yummmmmm!!!

Nutella on nothing\/


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Nutella simply wins at everything. So yum.

Apple pie?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Nutella on wafflez with peanut butter


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeap!
 Nutella with nutella topped off with nutella with some nutella on the side?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

My fav dish!

Nutella on nutella with nutella for a drink with nutella on the side along with some bacon pancakes


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

geez its my fav! yum!

Nutella on nutella with nutella for a drink with nutella on the side along with some bacon pancakes
topped off with whipped cream and fresh strawberries


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

YUM

cheese and crackers


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.

Nutlla on nutella with nutella to drink with some nutella and bacon pancakes on the side along with some whipped cream and strawberries and blueberrys and nutella shaped like fruit.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

YUM

Life time supply of NUTELLA


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

salmon and mashed potatoes


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Everythng you eat from now on is made of nutella. Even the whipped cream!


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

biscuits and gravy


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ew.

Something about nutella (Out of idea's XD)


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes!
Your are now made of nutella


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

-Eats self- DREAM COME TRUE!

Nutella made of nutella.


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Nutellaception.
So yum.
Lasagna


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck!

Nutella made of lasagna.


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

We need to stop the nutella! D:
But yeah!
Chocolate pizza!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah D:

Cookie pizza with chocolate milk?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Lemon Chicken?


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Coffee cake


----------



## Imitation (Aug 27, 2014)

I want to say yum buuut
Yuck
Chili?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.

Chili chicken with roti?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

Broccoli


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.

Hard boiled egg


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

chocolate shake


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Banana milkshake with whipped cream.


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

By the nine! Yum.

Pasta bake.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

sirloin steak


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Chicken burger.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!
Macarons


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Haru.
(Free!)


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

looked it up. I'll go with yum

alfredo


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

LOL

Yuck.

Cow milk.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

Crab cakes


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Baked mac and cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.

Puppehs?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.


Kittens.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 27, 2014)

ew

gummy bears?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum.

Pork.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

salmon


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

white chocolate?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum. 

Dark chocolate.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

White chocolate?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum,

Death himself?


----------



## Skep (Aug 27, 2014)

yuck i guess.,.,

sour gummy worms


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

YUM

Sour candy?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Pumpkin soup?


----------



## Skep (Aug 27, 2014)

yuck???/

um cotton candy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

i asked this one so YAS

weetbix?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum. 

Children?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck.

Healing potion? Legend of zelda)


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck.

Deku nuts?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck.

Cuckoo's?


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck.

Mockingbirds?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck. Hummingbirds?


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck!

Sour candy?


----------



## Leela (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck!
Fish food?


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck!!

Mango?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 27, 2014)

yum

olives


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 27, 2014)

**** NO! YUCK!

Dumplings?


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Cherry pie?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 27, 2014)

YUM. YUM.

Sonic ICE CREAM XD


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Swiss cheese?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Cheddar cheese


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Cream cheese


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 27, 2014)

instant lunch noodle


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck

Caramelized onion, a.k.a heaven


----------



## azukitan (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum

Salmon


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 27, 2014)

yuck!

parsnips!


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuck!!

Sweet potato?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2014)

yuckie
brownies?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2014)

Yum!

Steak.


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

YUM!

Fried chicken?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum.

Grilled chicken?


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum 

Cranberries


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum.

Corn Dogs?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Strawberries with whipping cream?


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

yum

eggs


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum 

Baked beans


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

yum

bread


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum

White bread.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 28, 2014)

yum

turkey leg?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum.

Nando's.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 28, 2014)

yum

cheese chips


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum. 

Nacho's.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum!

Quesadillas


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum.

Tim Horton's (Canadian cafe)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum

Zucchini?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum

Candy corn?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum.

Popped corn with butter.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuck

Broccoli


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuck

Galaxy chocolate?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 28, 2014)

yum

water


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum :3

Peanut butter?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 28, 2014)

yum

alligator


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuck!
Ostrich lung p?t??


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

wth

Lipton Soup?


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 28, 2014)

I've never tried Lipton Soup...
But I *hate* soup.

So yuck!

Plum Sweet Potato Corn & Apple?
(It's organic baby food; my son is eating it right now, lol.)


----------



## 00176 (Aug 28, 2014)

im a MAN and i eat MAN food


vanilla cupcakes


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum.

Double Chocolate muffin with chocolate chunks (Chocolateception)


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 28, 2014)

Yummmmmmmmmmm.
Lobster Motoyaki?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

never had it?

Mayonaise?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Only on burgers

Mustard?


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 28, 2014)

Yum...
But only Hellman's light and the mayonnaise that Subway uses.

Mustard?

EDIT: You beat me to it!

Ketchup?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 29, 2014)

ketchup: yum!

bbq sauce?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum, in most cases~

Fried okra?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

prawns


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

mountain dew


----------



## matt (Aug 29, 2014)

Yucky

McDonalds chicken legend deluxe with cool mayo


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

disgusting

Alfredo


----------



## matt (Aug 29, 2014)

Yucky

Jasonburrows


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

blahhh

ice cream


----------



## matt (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

KFC popcorn chicken meal with go large for +40p


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

mmm mmm mmm

Crab cakes


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck

Chorizo?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

YUM

lengua


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 29, 2014)

Didn't know what it was so I googled it, unfortunately I despise mushrooms so YUCK

Homemade pumpkin soup with sour cream and a toasted soft buttered roll


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

mashed potatoes


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum.

Plain Greek yogurt?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

shrimp scampi


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Fish


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

depends on the fish

jaiva


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

what is that . _ .

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

peanut butter


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Nutella


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

apples


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

O:< HOW COULD YOU HATE NUTELLA

Yum.

PB and J.


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> yuck
> 
> apples



wtf


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

lol I knew id get negative response. I love it though haha

Lemonade


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

pepsi


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yum 

eggplant


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck

carrots


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

cabbage


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum
Chicken foot soup


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yumm

Strawberry Milk?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum!

Strawberry Tarts?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

strawberry jelly


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yummm

Tokyo Banana?


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Yummy~
Ox tail


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck

Bear paw?


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck xd
Curry Goat


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

wtf is that

mango pudding


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> wtf is that
> 
> mango pudding



A goat that is curried lol

Yum

Fruit cake


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck

Pad see ew?


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Wut? sorry that looked weird, I'd say yum since it looks delish
Kfc


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

churches chicken


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

wait wtf

poutine?


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

Selene said:


> Wut? sorry that looked weird, I'd say yum since it looks delish
> Kfc



It's Thai food c:

Yum @ Church's chicken poutine!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

ice cream cake


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum
Short cake


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck

Ice cream cake


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

yum
Jamaican beef patty


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

crab


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Stew


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum.

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum
Fried chicken neck


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

birria


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum, looks delicious
Liver?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

never had it.

jaiva


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

Never had it, either

Pickled eggplant?


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Never tasted
Ackee and saltfish?


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

Never tasted it.

Shrimp.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Tortas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

ketchup


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

mayo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck
sausages


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum.

Bacon.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

YUM 

cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Milk


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

chocolate milk


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Hot coco


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

fruit punch


----------



## 00176 (Aug 29, 2014)

sure

cotton candy


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

meh

rotten candy


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wtf?!

Regular candy.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 29, 2014)

yum!

honeycomb :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum.

Bee's honey, straight from the hive.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Churro


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

...

Gravy


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Empenadas


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

.......

Pasta


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

AL pastor


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

..........................

Candy rocks


----------



## Leela (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Kiwi fruit?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

YUMMEH

Oranges


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Plum


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Grapes


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Banana


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum,

Dragonfruit


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Jello


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Bacon Pancakes


----------



## LilD (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck

Grapefruit


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

YUCKS?! WTF


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## LilD (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparro said:


> YUCKS?! WTF




I meant yuck to jello but it applies to bacon pancakes too


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Coconut


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum
Ackee and salt fish


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Never had it. Sounds good

Caramel


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum
Guava


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Mango


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum
guinep


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum?

Pomegranate


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Kiwi


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum x1000

Mashed Potatoes?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum!

Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuuuuuum!

Waffles


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Mcdonalds breakfast (sausage and egg mcmuffin, hash brown, and orange juice)


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum!

BLT?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck

Apple pie


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

velveeta


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

uhhh uhhh never had it but yum?

Yam?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yuck

choco chip cookies


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

orange juice


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum!
Apple juice?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

swiss cake


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

I've never tried it.
Sounds yummy!

Fettuccini alfredo?
From Olive Garden *of course*.
MY FAVORITE.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

YUM. I always order that.

Key lime pie


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> YUM. I always order that.
> 
> Key lime pie



*Me too.*
Never changes.

Yuck. I do not like pie.

Crab legs?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

shrimp n rice


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum!

Black licorice?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Tacos


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

Eh... Not a huge fan.
I haven't had one in a long time.
Soft shells > hard shells

Carne asada?


----------



## Hipster (Aug 29, 2014)

YUUM!

chicken alfredo pasta?


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck *and* yum.
I love alfredo pasta but not with chicken.

Bacon?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

Pork chops


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

lemons


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum 

Limes


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Mangos?


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

zucchini?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Tangerine


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

YUM! Definitely in my top five favorite fruits ;D

Seaweed?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ummm idk

Banana


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 29, 2014)

YUM

pickles


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Cucumbers


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

macaron


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum

BBQ salad


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

 chipotle


----------



## kbelle4 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum :3

espresso


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck

Egg rolls


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yum

lo mein


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum just the noodles 

Orange chicken


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Limeade?


----------



## Jollian (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum?

Popcorn?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yum 

Cheese pop corn


----------



## azukitan (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum!

Crab puffs?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 30, 2014)

no

the booty


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 30, 2014)

yum!

bacon


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

yum!

lip


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 30, 2014)

no.. wtf

cream crab and corn soup


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

yum

..tongue


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 30, 2014)

YUCK.

Calamari?


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

yum

olives


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 30, 2014)

YUCK.

Funnel cake?

- - - Post Merge - - -



00176 said:


> no
> 
> the booty



Dying. Omfg. Lmfao.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 30, 2014)

Yummers

Biscuits and gravy?


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Eye candy?


----------



## Sloom (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum! Candy!

Pikachu's insides (You can't say yuck to this because you have never tried!)


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Umm... BWAAH?

The tears of a unicorn?


----------



## Sloom (Aug 30, 2014)

Watery, yum, I like water

Yourself (you can't say yuck to this either unless you're a gingerbread man)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Umm... I'm going to have to say flower to that one.

Tofu?


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 30, 2014)

it depends if it's actually done properly or not but yum when i make it

falafel


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

my parents and pretty much all my relatives love it but I have mixed feelings, I guess it just depends where's it's from.
Maccas? (McDonalds...... only Aussies say Maccas lol)


----------



## catrina (Aug 30, 2014)

yum
salmiak


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know what that is lol...

Creme br?l?e?


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't think I've ever tried creme br?l?e.
I can only think of the NYX product that has a color in "creme br?l?e," lol.

Chunky monkey milkshakes?


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not sure what that is, but it sounds yummy! 

Mint chocolate


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Ox tongue?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

You serious? Lol yuck

btw creme br?l?e is French, it's like a cooked custard that is served cold... It has a hard like surface 

Whipped cream?


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes, ox (or beef) tongue is a real thing 

Whipped cream = yum yum yum YUM

Salad?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Omg yes yum!

Candy floss?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum! 

Fishcakes? c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Never had them but I'm guessing yum :3

Soft drinks?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Aug 30, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> Never had them but I'm guessing yum :3
> 
> Soft drinks?



Yum c:

Poached eggs?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

If there eggs (except those packet scrambled eggs my dad got in hospital yuck!) it's yum! XD

Pavlova? If you aren't Aussie you probably won't know what this is lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I love it!


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 30, 2014)

That looks GREAT!

Churros


----------



## Fawning (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum!
Skittles?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuck!
I don't think I've ever tried it, now that I think about it.
But I'm not a big fan of fish.

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum yum yum.
White Chocolate?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuum!

Coconut?


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Yucky yuck yuck!

Calamari?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Pizza?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum! 

Cheese?


----------



## yogcave (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuck

Pasta?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Ehhh not my favourite 

Pork?


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum

Vanilla Flavoured Beth


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum ( sometimes )

Olives?


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> Yum ( sometimes )
> 
> Olives?



Unexpected response...

YUM

Pizza


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Omg Matt xD
YUM - I used to love them as a kid and instead of chocolate for potty training I wanted olives... What a weird kid

Chocolate Matt?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd again xD yeah pizzas ok


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 30, 2014)

matt said:


> Unexpected response...
> 
> YUM
> 
> Pizza



We posted at the same time that was why. I meant about the pork

Wait are you matt from acbay?? I used to come on there. I made an account here recently, when you came to my town in early August you asked


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes chocloate is nice


Mint sauce


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Sure why not

Noodles?


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah  Yum, also the pot noodles if its not spicy or hot other wise it tastes disgusting.

Chicken skewers


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes yum! Anything cooked on a barbecue is good! (Can you guess where I'm from haha)

Chicken sushi?


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> (Can you guess where I'm from haha)
> 
> Chicken sushi?



Er...Uzebekistan?

YUm

Sweetcorn


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol (Aussie )

Yum

Steak?


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

YUM!! (was referring to the steak)

PLastic fruits


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Gross, yuck

Tea


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum, mainly the fruity ones like lemon and vanilla

- - - Post Merge - - -

sausages (not plastic)


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

yum?  what are non-plastic sausages

Hot dogs?


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum
Sausages which are edible.

McDonalds Big Mac (thin/flat mac in reality)


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

yuck i dont eat hamburgers 

toast


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum!

Peanut Butter & Jelly Sandwich


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

yum

ketchup?


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum!

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum!

Cheetos?


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum

Steak


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum

sirloin steak


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Croissant?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum x100

Hash browns?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 30, 2014)

they're good

dinosaur nuggets


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum

Dogs? *eaten in foreign countries, THE MORE YOU KNOW


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 30, 2014)

yuck ... not that i've ever had it

fuji apples?


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum
Curry goat


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

lmao

water


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

um. If i didn't drink water I would die.

Coke?


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum
Curry chicken foot [tasty to me lol]


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Something tells me you like curry. Yuck, by the way 

Horse meat? (Tesco's finest)


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Never had Horse meat.
Tacos?
*Insert Invader Zim Joke here*


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

yum

peeps


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 30, 2014)

yuck

lemonade


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

yuck

egg in a bagel


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 30, 2014)

yuck

bananas?


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum!

Red grapes?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum

Lamb?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuck

Almonds.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum.

Marshmallows?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

With smores, without them they're kinda boring.
Oven-baked Pizza?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum.

Lasagna?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Turkey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 30, 2014)

yuck

chicken


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yum


Opinions? XD


----------



## kaileos (Aug 31, 2014)

Yuck

Beans?


----------



## 00176 (Aug 31, 2014)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh

toast


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yum

Egg bagel?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

It's okay, yum.

Watermelon?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yummmmm! I love watermelon

Pink Lemonade Ice Cream Pie?


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 31, 2014)

Never tried it but it sounds YUM!!!!!

Lasagne?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Yuck - well I like my mums and only hers

Pavlova?

- - - Post Merge - - -

^^^ 
Pavlova is an Australia food (usually dessert) which has a Meringue base, cream (whipped and has vanilla essence added to it most times) ayer over the base and topped with lots of fruit


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 31, 2014)

I LOVE PAVLOVA (Yummm It's my 2nd fav dessert)

Well, how about my 1st fav dessert?

Lemon Meringue pie


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Yum! Anything with meringue is good lol!

Same here but .... PAVLOVA IS MY FAVOURITE THO.. Ehem

How about creme br?l?e seeing  as I has that for dessert yesterday :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yum.

Coffee with Blue mountain beans, 1 spoonful of sugar, some vanilla cream and whipped cream on top.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yuck coffee

camomile tea


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck.

Mac n cheese flavored chips?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum

Crab?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum!

Horseradish?


----------



## a potato (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum

Tilapia


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Never had it.... So I don't know lol

Vegemite?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blahhh

Grass


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Omg I love grass.... Yuck

Cake?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

What kinda cake?

Yam


----------



## azukitan (Sep 1, 2014)

Yummy! Purple yams, please!

Ravioli?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum!! 

Spaghetti O's?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

We don't have them in Australia :0 or at least I have never seen seen them. 

Pavlova?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Umm?

Menudo


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Umm? Lol
Cake


----------



## azukitan (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum, in general.

Udon?


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 1, 2014)

yum!

vitamin water drink


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yuck

apple juice


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum 

OJ?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yum

blackcurrent juice


----------



## azukitan (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum, but the acidity kills my teeth :c

Dried squid?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too slow, LOL. Oh well, juice in general is bad for teeth 8D But yum!


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum

Calamari


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yum 

sushi


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Idk

Shrimp


----------



## azukitan (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum! Gimme some o' dat mercury!

Beef jerky?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yuck

broccoli


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck

Crab cakes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yuck

salmon


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum

Grouper


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yuck

pizza


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck.

Frank?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck

George?


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

What is that.

Doughnut


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum
i thought we were saying names D:
muesli


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 1, 2014)

I have no idea what that is.

Eclairs?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 1, 2014)

yuck!
tiramisu?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 1, 2014)

YUM!!! 
Crepes?


----------



## Koolkath13 (Sep 1, 2014)

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  <3<3<3<3

Brussel sprouts ^-^


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 1, 2014)

Eh, yum.

Spring rolls?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck

Jam


----------



## yogcave (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum
PAPER?


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

yum

Doritos


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 1, 2014)

yum
pocky


----------



## Sloom (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum
Cheerios (Cereal)


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum
Garlic bread?


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

yum

chicken wings


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

yuck

white chocolate


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yuck

olives


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck

Snails? French troll alert


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck!

Frog Legs?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate covered bugs?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuk! frogs and snails are my limit

Tomatoes?


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum
Egg?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum!
Pineapples?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum

Olives


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuck 

Rattlesnake Pasta?


----------



## 00176 (Sep 1, 2014)

rattlesnakes taste good, according to 2 of my teachers

booty


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

....

Food in general?


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum, if it's vegan food.

Oreos?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yum

People meat


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Ew that's disgusting. I do not support cannibalism.

Food coloring?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol and Yuck

Popsicals


----------



## 00176 (Sep 1, 2014)

idk what a popsical is... i sure do like popsicles though

egg


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yum

shrimp


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum.

Carrots?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yum

salad


----------



## matt (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Bogies


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

idk

salami


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 2, 2014)

No yuck D:

Fish and prawn curry with rice


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

idk

tamales


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 2, 2014)

idek wat it is
sushi


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

YUCK

fish n chips


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck D:

Fried chicken?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yum

alfredo


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 2, 2014)

YUM!

GAMMON


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck.

Nando's


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 2, 2014)

I have no idea what that is.

Shrimp fried rice?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yum

cucaracha


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuk

Aero (bubbly chocolate)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yuck

chicken pot pie


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck

Popcorn


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Kale?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

idk

Lobster


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

yum
corn?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yum

chocolate cake


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

yum

lima beans


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yuck

pinto beans


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Belgian waffles?


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck

BLT?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yuck

shrimp scampi


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum.

Lemon heads?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yuck

lollipops


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Fruit Gushers?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum!!!

Fruit roll ups


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 2, 2014)

sticky. but yum. 

Venison (deer meat)


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck.

Rice and beans


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yum

carne asada


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> yum
> 
> carne asada



This is weird, and I don't mean to sound rude, but are you hispanic?

Yum

Veggie burger


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck!
Ham?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 2, 2014)

No thanks. Yuck.

Cotton Candy?


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum.

Toe cheese?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

...

Gourmet restaurant food.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum.

Lobster?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Chimichangas


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum! French Toast?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum!

Baggets? Oui Oui (French Bread)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Spaghetti


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck

Banana


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck!!

Rasberry Toppings on Vanilla Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum 

Sherbert?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Fried Rice?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

White rice


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

YUM!!

Potato


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Tomato


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck.

Lobster


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Shrimp


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Jalapeno cheetos (I just drooled a bit. My favorite snack :3)


----------



## Allycat (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck!
Bacon Mac n' Cheese?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Lunchables


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck. (Allycat we have nothing in common lol).

Strawberries


----------



## Allycat (Sep 2, 2014)

lol ^^

yum! my favorite fruit ~~

lemonade


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum
Cream?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll assume you mean ice cream? Yum. 

Ok, chicken strips


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck

Beans


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck

Strawberry Limeade


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Kimchi?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Never had it, but it sounds good. Yum

Okra


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum! One of my favorite vegetables/fruits (which one is it?!) XD

Aloe vera juice?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum

Rare Steak.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum ^.^

peanut butter icing


----------



## a potato (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum!

Werther's Originals


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 2, 2014)

so much yum

soft pretzel with that fake nacho cheese you get at baseball stadiums


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yuck

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## katiestown (Sep 2, 2014)

Yum!

Cream of broccoli soup?


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 2, 2014)

...yuck

blue cheese


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2014)

yuck pls no

unflavored yogurt


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 2, 2014)

ewwww yuck

cherry candy canes


----------



## a potato (Sep 2, 2014)

I've never had them but they sound good!

McDonalds ice cream


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 2, 2014)

you're missing out xD I think they're either blue or green?

Yum but only if dipped in chocolate or the chocolate vanilla swirled kind

sugar pie (let's see if we have any Canadians here)


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum! (I'm not Canadian but I had some when I visited there). 

Schwarzwalder Kirschtorte?(A German cake, here's a picture of it:


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 3, 2014)

YUM! (It's called black forest cake in north america)

letss get even more Canadian - a western canada delicacy: Saskatoon Berry Pie (aka Service Berry Pie)






also. pictures TOTALLY help this topic.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yummy. I love Canada <3

Hawdawgs


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Eh... Yuck lol

Aussie food, *lamingtons*


----------



## azukitan (Sep 3, 2014)

Never had it, but it looks good, sooo... seemingly yum? XD

Tripe?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck

Maccas?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 3, 2014)

Depends

mayo


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck 

Marshmallows


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum

Grilled Salmon


----------



## hzl (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck, never liked salmon

eggy bread (french toast)?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum

Wasabi!


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck

French toast


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum! 
Chocolate Eggs?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck

tater tots


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum
Beilgian waffles?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yum

French fries


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Bacon Pancakes?


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum (reminds me of Big Bang where Sheldon's mom cooks everything including pancakes in bacon grease)

beef jerky


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm in the middle with that one so yumk

Pillow's


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

really?

cotton candy


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum

Candy Corn


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

YUCK

caramel apples


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Flan?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

YUMMMMMM!!!

pancakes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum.

Bubble Waffle's.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yum

clams


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

YUUUUUUMMMM!!!

Shrimp tacos


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck.


Hotdogs?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum.

Horseflies?


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh yes. Yum.

Cockroaches?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Cat?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

...

Salad


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum. 

Sweetcorn?


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum. Happy meals?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Quarter Triple Pounder's with a Chocolate Milkshake?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Muffin?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!
Steak Fries?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum.

Turkey?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum.

Roast Chicken?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate coated strawberries?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck

cheerios


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum.

Chicken pie?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck 

pumpkin pie


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck 

Vanilla icecream?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yum 

oreos


----------



## doubutsunomori (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum.

Broccoli? (I love them!)


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum
Lobster Ice Cream 
*THEY HAVE THIS I SWEAR*


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Iced Buns?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum? *What are iced buns
Pickled Peppers?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Yum? *What are iced buns
> Pickled Peppers?






Yuck!

Fish?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 3, 2014)

Yummy. c:

Crickets!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Chicken taco


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Bacon Sandwich?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Tofu


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck

alfredo


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck

Garlic Bread?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum. 

Sashimi


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck

salami


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

I appreciate the offer, but no thank you. Yuck. 

Pasta


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum! 

Spaghetti?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Crepes


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum! 

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum

Rasberry Shortcake?


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck
mint chocolate ice cream?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum

stir-fry


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Lamb?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck

Vanilla cake


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum! 

Potato?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!!

Coffee flavored Ice Cream?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum! 

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck

Strawberry Parfait?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yum!

Brown bread?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

yum

banana bread


----------



## pyro-owl (Sep 3, 2014)

yum!

strawberries?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Omnomnom! (Yum)

Pound cake :O


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 3, 2014)

yuck

cheeks


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yuck

Chicken Sammich


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

yumm

nectarines


----------



## 00176 (Sep 4, 2014)

yuck

cake batter


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum.

Cookie dough


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 4, 2014)

lel, yum, i just ate some.

Oreos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

yum

jam


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!!

Peanut butter sandwich?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

yum

nutella


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

Onion rings?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum

Doritos


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

Fries?


----------



## doubutsunomori (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

yuck

pumpkin pie


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Apple crumble?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

yuck

fish n chips


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

Rice?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

yum

French toast?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck

Macaroons?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

Baked Beans?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

yuck

corn dogs


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Coco Pops?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 4, 2014)

YUM

Honey


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

Greediness, gluttony, Laziness, anger, pride, envy, lust (Seven deadly sins)


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

.....Yuck.

Bird?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

The Gold Rush.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Pasta?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck!!!

Ice cream.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!!!!!!

Fish fingers?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Chicken Finger's.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Idk ._.

Taco's made genuinely like a mexican ^_^


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

yum -drool-

pina colada


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck!

Jelly Beans?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck

Jelly


----------



## azukitan (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum

Lychee?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

yum

banana?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum 

Beef


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

yum

chicken skin


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

yum (shameful yum but yum)

buttered english muffin


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!

Smarties!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And omigosh I love chicken skin lol


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

depends are we talking the canadian chocolate candy (yum) or the american powder candy pellets (aka rockets in Canada)...cause those are yuck

tapioca pudding


----------



## kaileos (Sep 4, 2014)

yum? never tried it

fried shrimp


----------



## 00176 (Sep 4, 2014)

no

lollipop


----------



## LouLou422 (Sep 4, 2014)

YUM!!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 4, 2014)

yuck

Everything bagels


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum (for the most part).

Turkey?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yummy!


Chicken breasts?


----------



## Vaporeon (Sep 4, 2014)

Yuck. 
Ham?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 4, 2014)

Yum!!
Cheesecake?


----------



## heichou (Sep 5, 2014)

yum! 

bacon with pancake syrup?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

ehhhh yum!

Mexi Fries?


----------



## heichou (Sep 5, 2014)

(i had to google this because im canadian and i dont think we have mexi fries or tater tots here) yum!!!! they look amazing and i love potatoes 

orange creamsicles?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 5, 2014)

yuck

meat pie


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yum

Fairy cakes


----------



## azukitan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yum

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yum

BBQ chicken


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 5, 2014)

this whole page is yum

liquorice candy yuck

:^)


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 5, 2014)

YUM, Red Vines, none of that black licorice cr*p!

Foie gras? c:


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yuck

Lollipops


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 5, 2014)

yum

chipotle caramel



secretlyenvious said:


> YUM, Red Vines, none of that black licorice cr*p!



psst: black was the one I was referring to


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yum

Peanut butter


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 5, 2014)

yum

fish


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 5, 2014)

various yum and ehhh

durian


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 5, 2014)

never tried it

pineapple


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 5, 2014)

yumyumyumyumyumyumyumyumyumyum

coconut


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yum

Soup


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 5, 2014)

yum

habanero


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yum

Satsuma


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

yuck

bam bam


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 5, 2014)

No idea what that is.

BLT?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

YUMMY IN MY TUMMY

Sausage


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 5, 2014)

yuck

tropical starburst


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

yuck

lobster


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

YUMETY 

Cod

And not call of duty lo


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

yuck

tilapia


----------



## 00176 (Sep 6, 2014)

no

banana bread


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yum


Crab cakes


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

Yuck. 
Fresh king crab legs.


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

Yuck

Pizza with tomatoes


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

Pizza yum, tomatoes yuck.

Ruffles.


----------



## 00176 (Sep 6, 2014)

yah

peanut butter crackers


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

yum

uhh toast w/ cinnamon sugar


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 6, 2014)

Yum,
Pears


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

yum

olives


----------



## azukitan (Sep 6, 2014)

Yuck

Sashimi?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

YUM. You, sir, have good taste. Fatty tunaaaaa
Foie gras.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Sep 6, 2014)

Yuck...? I don't even know what it is.

Garlic fingers


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 6, 2014)

I have no idea what that is.

Cauliflower?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 6, 2014)

Yum

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 6, 2014)

yum

puccho candy?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 6, 2014)

Never had it, but it looks like Hi-Chew!

Egg custard buns?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

Yum. c: 

Pho?


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 6, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Never had it, but it looks like Hi-Chew!
> 
> Egg custard buns?



its like hi-chew but on steroids......YOULL LOVE IT

and yum! edit- aahha yum to pho too.

uhhh matcha icecream?


----------



## Imitation (Sep 6, 2014)

Yum 

Crab?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

Yuuum.

Stinky tofu. c:


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

Doesn't smell nice, but yum!

Gelato?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

YUMMY. 

Tiramisu?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 6, 2014)

Yummmmmy!!!

Figs?


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

yuck D:
Cow foot stew


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

No. Yuck.

Yummy food that makes you full and make's you wanna take a nap?


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum?
Ackee and saltfish


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Yuck.

Pineapple/Olive Pizza.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Yuck on the pineapple/olive combo, sounds like something a pregnant lady would pick. teehee

Cannolis?


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum

and nooooo your missing out, cooked pineapple on pizza is the best, and black olives are delicious.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Yum
> 
> and nooooo your missing out, cooked pineapple on pizza is the best, and black olives are delicious.



I'm not saying pineapples are yuck alone, but anything+olives are the devil to me. 
_shudder_

Feng zhao (chicken feet dim sum)


----------



## Mango (Sep 7, 2014)

ew

hospital food<3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Never had it.

Pudding.


----------



## KawaiiSushi (Sep 7, 2014)

yum

yakitori


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum.


New user's, I eat them for breakfast >;D


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Yuck, friends don't let friends eat friends.

Rambutan.


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum

Octopus


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

Never had it.
Chicken foot soup


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 7, 2014)

Um, never had it.

Ramune? (that japanese drink)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum.

Ramen (Cup noodles)


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum!
Jerk chicken


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum

(Not food) The Fray.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 7, 2014)

Yuck ?

Lasagna


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yuck, and HOW COULD YOU NOT LIKE THE FRAY'S SONG'S? I DIDN'T MEAN IN THE WAY OF EAT


Annoyance


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 7, 2014)

yuck

love


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum.

Nutella


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum!

Nerds?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

If the candy, yes.

Beans?


----------



## Leela (Sep 7, 2014)

Yuck!

The screams of one thousand tortured souls, eternally banished to the underworld for their sins?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yuck.

Demon souls? (Soul eater reference XD )


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 7, 2014)

UH
no.

Cake


----------



## 00176 (Sep 7, 2014)

ya

the sinful hearts of men


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

uh .___.

Soba.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

What's a Soba

Chinese food


----------



## azukitan (Sep 7, 2014)

Generally, yes 

Apple strudels?


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Yum.

Pazooki's?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 7, 2014)

Never had it, but WOW, it looks so delicious! -drools-

Pot stickers? :9


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Bleh, am Chinese, hate pot stickers.

Gyoza. (That's where it's at.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yumk.

Taco's.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

*tacos
Yum!

Hot pockets?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum! I used to have one for breakfast, like, everyday in college XD

Seared scallops?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 8, 2014)

yuck

waffles


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 8, 2014)

yum

tiramisu


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 8, 2014)

never tried it but it sounds and looks yummm

oj


----------



## azukitan (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Yuck!

Nasi lemak(Google it)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks yum.

Nando's chicken (Look it up if you've never had it )


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum.Quite spicy(I love spicy).Kinda expensive though.

A salad with some thousand island sauce.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum.

Fatty Foods


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 8, 2014)

I think you're supposed to name a specific item. 

Green tea mochi.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum.

Pure coffee.


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 8, 2014)

yuck D: 

blueberry muffins???


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yuck.

Banana chocolate chunk muffins?


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 8, 2014)

Yuck

Oreos?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum.

Love?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 8, 2014)

yum

pie


----------



## azukitan (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum

Pad thai?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 8, 2014)

never tried

weetbix


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 8, 2014)

never tried it before but looks like i wouldnt like it

dr pepper?


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Yuck

Subway


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

..?


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Yuck 

Lemonade!


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

Fresh lemonade? YUM!!! Regular yum I guess..

Kani roll?


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 8, 2014)

yum (tho id like other things with it xD)

futo maki?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Yuck

Red velvet cake


----------



## azukitan (Sep 8, 2014)

Yummy in my tummy :3

Pho?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Never had it. 

Clam chowder


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like yum.

Laksa(Google it)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks awesome!!!

Pozole? (Google it)


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum.

In honor of the Autumn Moon Festival, moon cakes?


----------



## ethre (Sep 8, 2014)

Yumm ^^ I used to always have those.

funnel cake u v u


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yum.

Ice cream cake?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum

Salami?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

yummmmm


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

(you forgot to put down a food, Ahri!)

Plum wine.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't drink.

Yuck.

Apple pie?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Yummmm. Unless it's super sweet, in which case, yuck.

Buttercream frosting? n.n


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum.

Twinkies. (Actually a yuck for me 0.0)


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Never had it,I'm not american

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum!

Ketchup chips  (Also glad to know i am not the only one who dislikes twinkies :3 )


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Had it once in Canada, yum!

Ketchup.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum!

Mustard.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum

Mayonnaise?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Only in potato and chicken salad, but yummm.

hmmm

Sesame oil?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Never had it.

Chicken porridge?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum, I guess? Chicken, good. Porridge, good.

Gumbo?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Also never had it,but looks like yum.

Raw onions


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

Patooey! Yuck in most cases :c

Gyros?


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

YUM 

ice cream plus coca cola? yeah its exists in my place is called vaca= cow


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Is that a thing?

Wheat flakes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 9, 2014)

Yuck.

Grapes?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

yum

waffles


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

Always yummy

Tamales?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

never tried 

noodles~


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum.

Pineapple pizza.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

yum 

brownies


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

super hiper mega *YUM*

Airheads


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 9, 2014)

what

pasta


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Yummmm. Airheads are candy. Very yum.

Dragonfruit?


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> yum
> 
> brownies



You are officially on my mega super duper xtreme cool list now.

Tried dragon fruit before, it was okay.. wouldn't say bad gonna go with yum.

Cookies n' Cream Icecream.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum.

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 9, 2014)

yum

whole milk


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

Yuck...

Fast food?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 9, 2014)

yuck

chicken curry


----------



## evies (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum

Fried chicken


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum

Red velvet cake


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yuck D:

Black forest Cake.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

Yum

Pickled eggplant?


----------



## a potato (Sep 9, 2014)

Ew

Silver Nitrate


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck? Never heard of it

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck.


Kimchi?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Never tried it, but it looks good

Donuts?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck, unless they are those timbits you can get at a Canadian caf? called Tim Hortons.

Speaking of which, Timbits?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Never tried it,they don't have that at Malaysia.

Ikan bakar(Basically charcoal-grilled fish)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

yum (at least it looks/sounds to be, can't remember havign though)

cough syrup


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck x999999999999

Grapes


----------



## Richluna (Sep 10, 2014)

YUM

Peanut butter


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum 

Peanut butter/Nutella sandwich


----------



## Richluna (Sep 10, 2014)

Nutella SUPER HYPER MEGA YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

vanilla icecream or strawberry icecream


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

yum

mustard pretzals


----------



## Mango (Sep 10, 2014)

yumm

marshal meat


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

What would squirrel meat taste like >_<

Hershey's Kisses


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck, not real chocolate.

Strawberry banana smoothie.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

_I hate you._

stuffed peppers


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

Uh, never had them but I guess I would think they are ok if I ever had one.

Marshmallows.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 10, 2014)

yum :>
stir fry?


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 10, 2014)

o yis, yum, I want some now ;-;

Flesh Sponge Cake?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum.

Fresh strawberries.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

omg babe

watermelon


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 10, 2014)

YUMMMM

chicken


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

YUM

turducken


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Never had those.

Dark chocalate


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum!

Booger


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck xinfinity to the power of 9001

Peppermint


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum.

Garlic.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 10, 2014)

yum,

wasabi?


----------



## evies (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum

Pretzels


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

crunchy or doughy?

this is important


----------



## evies (Sep 10, 2014)

Doughy!


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck...

Baked beans?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck.

Nachoz?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

yuck

cheese


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum.

Spicy food.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum!!!

Lo mein?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

Never had it but I am guessing yum?

Duck?


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 10, 2014)

...Yuck
Pizza?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

yum

pesto pasta


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck.
Pepperoni?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yumk. I DON'T KNOW

Magic beans?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 10, 2014)

lol, idk either. I'll say yum =u=

Bibimbap?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum

Maple syrup? (Oh Canada )


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum 

Half boiled eggs


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck 

Ketchup Chips? The GOD of all chips? Oh Canada..


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Never tried it.Looks like yum though...

Laksa


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 10, 2014)

*goes to look up* Never had it, but it looks delicious.

Smores?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh, yum.

Tikka chicken?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks like yum

Hot chocalate


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum.

Chili Chicken?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

YUM

Nasi lemak


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum

Butter chicken?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum

Brownies


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum.

Sugar cookies?


----------



## evies (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum!! 

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum! 

Minestrone?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 10, 2014)

yum!

butternut squash soup?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum

Frog legs?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum

Gator?


----------



## Skep (Sep 10, 2014)

yuck

snickers


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum.

Lamb skewers.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum.

Marzbarz


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuck

Snickers


----------



## Tessie (Sep 10, 2014)

Yum taste wise, Yuck ingredient wise so umm....i guess yuck since I wouldnt eat it 





Plain Yogurt with Honey


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

yum

chobani


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks yummmm

Wasabi??


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

yum

pineapple



Spoiler



on pizza


----------



## Bravedart (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuum

Cupcakes c:


----------



## Manazran (Sep 11, 2014)

depends on the cupcake.Sometimes yum,sometimes yuck.

 cake


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

depends on the cake.Sometimes yum,sometimes yuck.

raisins


----------



## Manazran (Sep 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> depends on the cake.Sometimes yum,sometimes yuck.
> 
> raisins



If you couldn't guess,I meant lemon cake, hence the  emote use.

Also yum.

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuck o.o

Red Velvet Cake!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)

Yum

Linguine with shrimp scampi?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 11, 2014)

Never had that.

Grape juice


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh yum.

Fruit salad without dressing?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 11, 2014)

OM NOM NOM NOM

Cereal


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

YUMMEH

Fortune Cookies?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 11, 2014)

I've never actually have had one.They don't have that at Malaysia(OK,maybe they do,but it ain't common)Anyways,looks like yum

Marinated BBQ chicken


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh. Food?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(That you want to see is yuck or yum)


----------



## Imitation (Sep 11, 2014)

..?


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

Yum

marshmallow chocolate ice cream?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

you're like one ingredient away from one of my favorite ice cream flavors I believe so

yum



Manazran said:


> If you couldn't guess,I meant lemon cake, hence the  emote use.



ah

tbf my mind blocks emotes due to hating 95% of all ones used on forums

also yum then


tortilla soup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

yuck

pumpkin


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuck.

Mint chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Yum x100.
Falfels?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Do you mean falafels? Then yuck.

Chocolate?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 12, 2014)

yuuuuuum,

garlic dough balls~


----------



## azukitan (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum

Beef stew?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yumk. Idk never tried it.

Taco's, made genuinely like a mexican?


----------



## Richluna (Sep 12, 2014)

YUM

Gouda cheese


----------



## mogyay (Sep 12, 2014)

yum!

halloumi cheese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

yuck

sesame snaps


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum, I guess.

Tuna.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuck ;_;

Black Forest cake??


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 12, 2014)

Too sweeeet. >< 

Castella cake. <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

yuck.

potatoes?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum.

Carbonara, with any pasta of your choice?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

yum!
a danish muffin?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 12, 2014)

yum!
mushroom soup?

edit: oh wow just noticed the joke now haha


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

yum!
carrots?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 12, 2014)

yuck!
mangoes?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

yum
red capsicums?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 12, 2014)

yuck!
barbecue chicken?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

yum. 
    im glad you noticed my joke
pepperoni


----------



## Snype (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuck.

Pizza.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 12, 2014)

yum!
olives?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yummm

Broccoli?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuck ):

Cheese Pizza with Ranch and Pepsi? Made from a restaurant in Italy?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 12, 2014)

like is the pepsi on the side or actually part of the pizza?! i'm gonna go with a hesitant yum..

churros!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum.

The pepsi is on the side.

Coke, Sprite and Pepsi mixed together?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuck.

Calamari Tempura?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum O.O

Cinnamon Toast Crunch Cereal?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuck 

Vegetables?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuck.

Grilled Chicken?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum

Pasta


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuck.

Roast chicken.


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum

Bacon


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum, in moderation. Too much makes me feel sick.

Macaroons.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

yum

lemon cheesecake


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum!

Jam Tarts?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum.

Poptarts?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum! 

Fruit salad?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum!

Cereal?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum!
Corn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

yum

asparagus with little bit of vinegar.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 12, 2014)

Yum

Beet soup?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum

Hokey Pokey


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Bee's honey? Straight from the nest?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum, I guess? I do like honey.
Sushi?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

Y u m
Lamb


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck...

Apple Pie?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 13, 2014)

100% yummm

Bittergourd?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 13, 2014)

yuck

strudel


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

YUM

PIZZA PIE


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Bagels?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum

Grilled chicken with barbeque sauce


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum!

S'mores?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck

Pie


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum

Twinkies?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum!

Pringles?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yumk. I am in the middle.

Tim Hortons? (Canada only)


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not Canadian but they look yum

Ham Shank


----------



## mogyay (Sep 13, 2014)

yum!

candied apples!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum

Maple sausage?


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

yuck omFG

pumpkin cupcakes


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yummm

Lamb chop??


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum

Cauliflower


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Pork?


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum

Oranges


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck

M&M's?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 13, 2014)

yum

curly wurly chocolate


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

_Sounds_ yummy

Sweet & sour chicken?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 13, 2014)

yuck

popcorn chicken


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum!

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck!
Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum

Sesame snaps


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum

Lay's Limon Chips?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Escargot?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Yum!

Bubble tea?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Omfg yum.

Bubble waffles?


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't know what that is but I love waffles so YUM!
Apple strudels?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum

Anpan?


----------



## Edzers (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum. Chicken Wings?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yummm

Curry Chicken?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

sounds good - never tried

ramen noodles


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum

Pancakes with Maple Syrup?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum!
Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 14, 2014)

Yummmm, even though I'd never admit it in real life...
Lemon glazed poppy seed scones? c:


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum!
Banana split?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum!!

Oatmeal?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 14, 2014)

Yuck

Sherbert?


----------



## Celes (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum

Frog legs?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2014)

Yuck.

Cake Pops?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum.

Snow Cones?


----------



## Flop (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum

Coconuts?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yuck.

1% milk? Not much of a difference between 1% and 2%.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 14, 2014)

meh im not a dairy fan except with cereal.

Weebix


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 14, 2014)

never had it. googled and probably would eat lol, so 
yum???

melona ice bars


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum

Blood tofu?


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 14, 2014)

?

*Wurst *


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

Wait wtf is that.

Lollipops?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum

Peanut butter cookies?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And guys, you should look up foods you don't know on Google. At least attempt to answer?


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 14, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Wait wtf is that.
> 
> Lollipops?



It's a sausage.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

WhitneyLover said:


> It's a sausage.



Googl'd it. Yum!

Tropicana?


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 14, 2014)

Yummmmmm!(my town is named after it) xD

Ham?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yuck ):

French Fries?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 14, 2014)

Yummm.

Lamb?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Never had it ):

Steak?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum.

Mayo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

On my subs and hamburger, yum.

Subway?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

Yum

Tuna casserole?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

yum

basa?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum

Tortellini?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum!

Calzone?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

never tried

spinach cooked


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum! One of my favorite vegetables <3

Spring rolls?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 15, 2014)

YES! YUP!

Raw garlic.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Yucky ;n;

Oreo cookie pancakes?
(Can't believe that's a thing! *Q*)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

yuck

fruit and nut bars


----------



## Manazran (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum

Peppermint


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum!!
Pasta?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yuck.

Fresh Mountain Spring Water?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2014)

Yumm!!

Melon?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yummmm

Fruit salad?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum.

Salmon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

yuck

tuna?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum.

Peanut butter?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

yum

mac n cheese


----------



## Leela (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum!

Caramelised biscuits? If you don't know what they are, you're missing out :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

idk ):

Basa?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know what that is.

Chocolate cream pies?


----------



## Celes (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum

Pineapple Pizza?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum!

Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum

Strawberry cheesecake (with strawberry sauce)?


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

yum

brownies 8)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

yum!

Popeye's fried chicken


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

YUM! Love their fries the most.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

YUM

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum, when I used to eat wheat 

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## sweet_dreams (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum!

Red velvet cake?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Yum

Tangerine?


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

yum

salmon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Yuck

Fish sticks


----------



## Archangel (Sep 15, 2014)

Yuck! 

Lasagna?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

yum

lemon brownies


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

yuck..

garlic bread


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum

Corn bread?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuck

Cheddar bay biscuits?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Never tried it, but it sounds good

Pancakes?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> Never tried it, but it sounds good
> 
> Pancakes?



First part - that's from Red Lobster.

Second part - yum!

Burgers (In-N-Out)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum (And I haven't been to Red lobster in years, my moms allergic to fish)

Cooked eggplant?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yumm

Tomatoes?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 16, 2014)

generally yuck

mashed sweet potato


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuck

Macaroons?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum

Rockmelon


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum.

Cantaloupe?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum.

French Toast?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yummm

French bread? (Baguettes)


----------



## Seoul (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum.

Mustard?


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuck

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

yum

pumpkin pie


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuck.

Cotton candy?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

yuck.

chocolate ice cream


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum

Chicken fried steak?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuck~ 

Stir fry?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuck!

McDonald's McFlurry?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

yum, I guess...?

Spring rolls?


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

yum!

orange chicken?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum!

Chicken sandwich (Chick-fil-A)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum

Falafel?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Huh? 

Nachos


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum!

Quinoa?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't know what that is

Saurkraut?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Disgusting!!

Lasagna


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

So-so

Tomato soup


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Blahhhh

Ice cream


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum

Garlic bread


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

YUM

mac n cheese :')


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

yum

hot chips


----------



## azukitan (Sep 17, 2014)

Yum

Liver p?t??


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yuck

Cooked mushrooms?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yummm

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 17, 2014)

YUM! I used to love Tuna as a kid. 

Chocolate Chip Waffles.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

yuck..

feta cheese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

yum(only cheese i like)
if its in...

greek salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

yum yum give me nao

beer?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

yum

milk?


----------



## Motte (Sep 17, 2014)

Yum if it's organic whole milk~

Creamy potato soup.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

yum

egg?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

eh its alright-

cheese?


----------



## Motte (Sep 17, 2014)

Yummy versatile component.

Dark chocolate.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

yum.

chili nuts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

yum

maple syrup


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 17, 2014)

Yum
potato soup.


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

yum
Taco


----------



## Manazran (Sep 17, 2014)

Yum

Salad


----------



## azukitan (Sep 18, 2014)

Yum

Chick peas?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

yuck

pasta


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

yum

stilton cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

yum

stilton cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

i have no idea

sesame snaps?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

yuck

broccoli?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2014)

yum!

salted popcorn?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

yummm

lasagna?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2014)

yummy

brazil nuts


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

allergic so yuck

vanilla yoghurt?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

YUS!!

Pop tart?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2014)

yum (but not strawberry)

enchiladas???


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

yum..

cucumber


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 18, 2014)

Yuck!
Pumpkin Soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

haven't had but sounds yum..

orange?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yuck

Corn??


----------



## Snype (Sep 18, 2014)

Yuck.

Chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

yum

wasabi nuts?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum...i guess 

Blueberry jam?


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum, although not my first choice for jams~

A big ripe tomato


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

YUM

apricots


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 19, 2014)

yuck

crepes


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 19, 2014)

ehh yuck

Fried Alligator on a stick?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 19, 2014)

yuck...?

Boston cream pie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

yuck

pepsi


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

warheads


----------



## azukitan (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum! *puckers lips*

Sour Patch Kids?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

oooh..those derp.. yum

vanilla yoghurt?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2014)

yum!

plums


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

YUM

milk


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

frozen yoghurt


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

sultanas


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

jhsdf yuck

green tea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

jam


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

yum/yuck

chocolate balls?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

hot chocolate


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

tomato


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

yuck

bubblegum


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2014)

a little bit yum

pomegranate


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

never tried it 

bacon


----------



## Debra (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck 

Olives?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

-vomits-

cow tounge


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 19, 2014)

Uhm, yuck 

Cheeseburger


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

yoghurt


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

garlic?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

yuck

cereal


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

banana


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum
acorn squash


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

never had i think

onion


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

YUCK

Roti?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yumm

Curry??


----------



## Debra (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck

Cucumber?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum.

Butter Chicken?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum~~

Grilled fish?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck
Pepsi


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum.

Smoke Salmon?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum!!

French Toast?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum!

Cinnamon waffles?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2014)

yum!

mint ice cream?


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yumm!!

A&W ??


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

YUM But expensive..

Red Lobster?


----------



## Tessie (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum 



the Fruit on the bottom of yogurt


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck if it's store bought yogurt that already has fruit in it. Yum if you added the fruit yourself!

Black grapes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

cherries


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum

black licorice


----------



## Leela (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck!

Coconut?


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum! Blueberry waffles


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum!
Greek Yogurt?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck

Banana pudding?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

chicken tenders


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum 

Lemon Sorbet?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

umm.. idk :c

strawberry sorbet


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum c:

Raspberry Shortcake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

yuck

plum


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck.

Asparagus?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck ):

Banana cream pie?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck
Canunot

Tofu burger?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 19, 2014)

yuck

birthday cake


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

yum

water


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

YUM

Milk? (Don't say yuck, please don't say yuck. Even if it's your opinion, please don't say yuck..)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

YUCK unless its in cereal 

OJ


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

yuck 
 jk yum

chips


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck to Ella and Yum to Kaboomba.

Roti?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

No thank you .

Pasta?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuck.

Naan?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

No.

Pear?


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Yummm if it's garlic naan
Oops pears got in there. Yum!

Tom Kha Gai


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum!

Paneek Paneer?


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Omg of course yum

Rice pudding


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yum!

Dayhee?


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Idk what that is but I'm sure it's yum

Green tea with honey


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum!

Bubble Tea?


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum but don't get it with tapioca these days

Chicken & waffles


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck..

Bubble waffles?


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Omg... You've yet to have some good chicken & waffles.

I've never had that but it looks yum 

Chocolate covered banana chips


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum.

Banana Split?


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

yuck

frozen yougurt


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum.

Hickery Sticks?


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

yuck

churros


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck.

Dorito's?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

yuck

avocado


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck.

Mango's?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

YUMMMM! 

peanut butter and carrot


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck for the pb, yum for the carrot.

Cheesecake.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

yum ! ^^

raspberry jam


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Yummm, especially on a buttered biscuit. c:

Custard puffs?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

yum! ugh you're making me hungry o3o"

savoury muffins? like egg and carrot or bacon and carrot


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

yum?

Guacamole


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum, macaron!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum

Cheese


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum!
Eclair?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

yuck

Dark chocolate


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

yum, mystery chocolate


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

Like Chocolate frogs? Disguisting
Like jelly beans?Yummahumma

People


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Gross! Lets just skip the yuck on that one.
Light bulbs, I've seen people eat those on the television.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

WoAh

PANCAKES


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

yum !

lasagna


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yumm

Lychee pudding?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck!
Spaghetti?


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum

Dill pickles


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck
Pepperchini's


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck...

Pistachio Ice Cream?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum.

Fruit punch?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum.

Homemade chocolate chip cookies, just like grandma used to make?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum

Foods advertised by michelle obama?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck..

Kale chips?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

yuck

doritos


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck.

Marshmellows?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Which one are you talking about? The food, or the monster in Frozen? If it's the food, them yum!

S'mores?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)

yum

pasta


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck

Oyster


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck!

Cheese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

yuck

blackberry


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yumm i guess

Cherry?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum.

Snow cones?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

They're okay

Custard pies (chick-fil-a).


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck..

Chocolate pie?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum! Oh, and Sparro, I just trolled you by saying "chick-fil-a custard pie". Why? They don't exist.

Lemon cream pie?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck.

Banana cream pie? And, I know. I don't like custard pie in general. I don't like CUSTARD in general.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum!

Lemonade?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuck. They squeeze away the lemon's juice ):

Orange juice, with omelette on toast?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets (from Taco Bell).


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Never had them.

Red Lobster?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

I like their biscuits. Oh, and I trolled you again by mentioning foods that don't exist.

Waffle fries.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

That might be real, just searched it up.

Chili pork? (Indian food)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum

Miso soup?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum

onigiri


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum.
Cantaloupe.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Yum

Honeydew?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Yum
> 
> Miso soup?



Trolled. No such thing.

Yum.

Paneek Naan?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 21, 2014)

Yummm, I might get Indian food next week, oh yes. ><

Sloppy joes?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Two things. One is no such thing as the fod I listed, other is yum.

Naan?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

Yum!!

Ahi tuna salad?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuck..

Butter chicken?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

yum !

mochi


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

Never tried it

Cinnamon toast crunch? (Cereal)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## Sloom (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuck

Vinegar


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuck by itself :<

Chinese broccoli?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

yum!

fish


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yum!
Shrimp


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

yuck

coffee


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuck!

Crocodile?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

yum !

roast pumpkin


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

yum

fruit salad with orange juice dressing


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuck.

Oranges?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

yum

mandarins


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuck!

Roasted mouse?


----------



## Motte (Sep 21, 2014)

Can't say I've had the pleasure, but yuck

Cucumbers


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yum.

Pickles?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuck

Sour cream


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuck..

Del taco? The worst addition to Earth?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

yuck

salsa


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yum.

Taco's?


----------



## PumpkinPie (Sep 21, 2014)

Yum. 

Kiwi


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 21, 2014)

YUM!
Pickles and  Ice cream? (Try it before you judge it!)


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2014)

Erm... Yuck? I've never tried it...

Roasted marshmellows?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

yuck

fruit salad


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yum.

Steak?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 22, 2014)

yum

STRAWBERRIES


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yum.

Blueberries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 22, 2014)

yum

cocopops


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Never tried it.

Cheesecake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 22, 2014)

yuck

coffee


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Haven't had it.

Strawberries topped with whipping cream?


----------



## lazuli (Sep 22, 2014)

ehhh, i suppose. ill never eat strawberries with slight bruises or soft spots, those are gross.

medium rare steak. which is my FAVOURITE. y/n?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 22, 2014)

yuck

tiramasu


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yuck? Never tried it

Roasted marshmallows?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

Yum!

Onions?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck.

Liver?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck!

poptarts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

yuck

ravioli


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

yum

hot dogs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

yum

tomato


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd say yum ^.^ EDIT: WAIT NO TOMATOES ARE YUCK

Cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

yuck

pork


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 23, 2014)

bleh.. 

*farts*


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

gross.

apple juice.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

yum.

green tea?


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

depends but generally, yum.

tuna noodles. it's basically noodles, peas, tuna, a bit of mayo and mustard, and lemon pepper mixed together and holy jesus do i love it I'M GOING TO MAKE IT AFTER SCHOOL


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck

Peas


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

YUCK WHAT DO YOU MEAN YUCK dont hate it until you try it. unless you have an allergy or smth then i understand.

ehhhh, neither.

tater tots.


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck

Avocado


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

yuck

Any pizza from Papa John's


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

we dont have that here but yum i love pizzas.

sea salt bread?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yum!!!

Chicken salt on hot chips


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck

Pita with hummus


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

5/10 Eh...
Oven Baked Pizza?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

yum

cow


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

yuck

Alfredo sauce (Olive Garden)


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck

Capers


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

I've never had them.
Cauliflower?


----------



## Skep (Sep 23, 2014)

yuck

rice crispy treats?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yum...

Cool Ranch Dorito's?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck. I hate chips.

fettuccine?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Never had it..

Rice Cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

yum

plain salt chips


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck.

Blood?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

yuck

blue cheese


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck.

Cheeseburgers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

eh 5/10

lychees


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck..

Lychee juice?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

yuck

dates (the fruit)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuck.

Perfect oranges?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

uhhh yus

avocado


----------



## Greninja (Sep 23, 2014)

Depends has to be made into guacamole but slice like that yuck

Lobster bisque?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

yuck...

pudding


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yum.

Tim Horton's?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't know.

Roach smoothies.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 23, 2014)

WAT NO.

Fruit cake?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yum.


Smoothies?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

yummy.

Rice?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yum

Chili?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

yum

sourcream & onion crisps?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

yuck

nachos


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yum.

Taco's?


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 25, 2014)

Yum. Especially shrimp tacos. c:


Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yuck..

Chickpea's?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

Yuck 
Frog Legs hehe I actually tried them not half bad


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum.
Uhh...bacon!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

yuck

eggs


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum HOW COULD U SAY THAT 2 BACON!

Mashed potaters


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

if its pure potatoes yes.

curry


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum~

Banana Cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

uhh yuck

pavlova


----------



## koolkat (Sep 26, 2014)

YUM


Mc Donalds


----------



## Manazran (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum

Sour cream and onion chips


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum 
Cheeseburger


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum.

Falafel <3


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 26, 2014)

Yummm. c: 

Naan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

i have no idea

peas


----------



## Puffy (Sep 26, 2014)

yuck ;w;

Bubblegum! 
alsothistopicistillalivewhat


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum
Shrimp tempura


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 26, 2014)

Ooh. Yum. c: 

Cashew butter?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

Never tried it but sounds yum
Breakfast burger?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum
porkchops


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

Yum 

Hawt Cheetos


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yuck

Mint icecream


----------



## Greninja (Sep 27, 2014)

Yuck 

Pringles


----------



## Mary (Sep 27, 2014)

Yum

Red beans + Rice?


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness- yummm. Especially cajun.


Bloody Mary?​


----------



## Mary (Sep 27, 2014)

(My parents are from New Orleans.)
Yuck. That's cruelty to Marys.

Chocolate eclairs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

yuck

nuts


----------



## Greninja (Sep 27, 2014)

Yuck 

Pumpkin pie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

yuck

lemon pie


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yuck!

Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

yum

honeydew melon


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

Yum German chocolate pie


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yum.

Chocolate gateau?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

Never heard of it or tried it but sounds yum

Meatloaf


----------



## Puffy (Sep 28, 2014)

yuck

Escargot


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

Yuck 

Pizza


----------



## LilD (Sep 28, 2014)

Yum

Eggplant Parmigiana


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yuck

Zucchini


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

Yuck 

Grilled corn


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

yum!

carrots


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum 

Stuffing?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 29, 2014)

Ew. No. 

Beets. Just beets.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Pepperoni?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 29, 2014)

Sure. 

Crab.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum 

Calamari


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Siomai?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even know

Tomatoes


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuck

Pretzels?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum~

Salad?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum

Grilled cheese?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 29, 2014)

yuck

wasabi


----------



## Leela (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Pineapple?


----------



## macuppie (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum

pocky?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

Never heard of it sounds yum

Blt?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 29, 2014)

yuck, sorry, i don't eat samiches lol

ice cream samiches (sandwiches)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate licorice bullets


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Buttercream


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 29, 2014)

Never tried it

Jalapeno peppers?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)

yuck, i would eat them but not plain....

sorbet


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 29, 2014)

yucky 

yakitori


----------



## Bluotter (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no Idea what that is.

Soooo Yumucky?

Sushi


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

Yummy

Tamales.?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no idea

Pineapple


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum 

Durian?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuck 
Bagels


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

Yum~

Wasabi peas?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck? 

Plain rice


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!
Pumpkin Pie


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!!!
Chicken Noodle Soup


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM

Chicken sandwhich


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Mozzarella?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck?

CHicken


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM

strawberry cheesecake icecream?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuuuuuummmyyyy

Creaming soda?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum?

Mashed Potatoes?


----------



## Choke (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!

Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Yann (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum~! 

Salmon?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

unless its sushi, yuck

cRAB MEAT?? OUO


----------



## azukitan (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum

Coconut?


----------



## Yann (Sep 30, 2014)

Not even that, yuck! Only like certain kinds of fish and sushi. ` v `

Rice cakes?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

depends but yum in general uwu

spongecake


----------



## Choke (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum~!

Chicken Feet


----------



## Yann (Sep 30, 2014)

.....Yuck!

Pigs feet.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

yuckk.......

beef


----------



## Choke (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!

Croquettes


----------



## Yann (Sep 30, 2014)

Never had it, but it looks so Yum! * q * 

Chocolate dipped roaches?


----------



## azukitan (Sep 30, 2014)

Roach smoothies and now this?! Forever yuck! DX

Cucumber sandwiches?


----------



## Yann (Sep 30, 2014)

Cucumbers sound worse though, Yuck! ...Actually it doesn't seem that bad...

Grilled Ham and Cheese?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM

peppermint bark!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Ham?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM!

SUSHI WITH CRAB


----------



## Yann (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!

Danish Muffin? B)


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM

WAFFLES WITH ICE CREAM? *0* <33


----------



## Yann (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!!

Chocolate Chip Pancakes!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum! (I see what u did there Yann)

Olives?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

yUCK

TUNA SANDWICH


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum.....

HAM SANDWICH


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM

CHICKEN FLAVORED RAMEN


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM AS Heck ogm

spicy noodles


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum

Chicken and mayo wrap


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Curry?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum.../yuck...

chicken breast


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM 

Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum

Noodle salad


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck

Nacho Cheese Doritos?


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum


Avocados


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck :3

Cheese


----------



## Choke (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum? Depends on which kind.

Soft Served Ice Cream


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!

Sugar cookies!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yumcky..

Blue Cheese?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck!

Frog legs?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Turtles? (The chocolate.)


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

yum 

Pineapples!


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck!
Ramen


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM

Cup Ramen?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM 

chicken sandwiches?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum

Butter


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!
Peanut Butter


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum! 

Jelly


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum

salt chips


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

yum!


cheetos


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 30, 2014)

Uh, ninja. Yum.

Marshmallow cream.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck

Sour candy


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!

oreos


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum!
sour gummy worms


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum.


Sour Skittles?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM 

smores?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yum.

Fire roasted marshmallows?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

YUM

smores cereal


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Never tried

Weetbix


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

yUCK

carmel popcorn


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuck

vegemite


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

yUCK

cheezits?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

i hate cheese so yes

IM EATING STRAWBERRIES


----------



## Radda (Oct 1, 2014)

Gross

Elephant Roadkill


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

Pourquoi??? ; ;

Ginger candy?


----------



## mitzelflx (Oct 1, 2014)

yuck

Cinnamon rolls uwu


----------



## Greninja (Oct 1, 2014)

Yummy

String cheese


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum! One of my favorite foods to snack on :]

Starburst?


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum?

Vegetables.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 1, 2014)

Yuck gets stuck in my teeth too much

Cheesy bread?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd


----------



## CharlesKleeven (Oct 1, 2014)

Yummish? (Garlic and butter.. )

Banana


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum

Pomegranate


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum, formaggi pizza?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

Not really, though other pizzas are nice. Yuck.

Pasta?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

Me like. Yum.

Noodles?


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum

Sushi <3


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum

Wasabi


----------



## CharlesKleeven (Oct 1, 2014)

Yuuum!

Spider.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

A spider _sushi_ roll? Sure.
But otherwise, yuck.

Pecan pie?


----------



## CharlesKleeven (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum, sounds good. I meant a spider, as in spider spider, not spider roll, btw.

Sugar cubes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

Mehhhh, not really. Yuck. 

Peanuts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum

Hazelnuts


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum.

Sugar free ice cream


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum depending on the brand and flavor

Smiley fries?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

Not really a fan, yuck.

Sundae?


----------



## Alex_x27 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum all the way
Cake


----------



## Box9Missingo (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum!

Pears?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum.

Honey?


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum 
pomegranates!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

YUM

Banana-Strawberry Milkshake?


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

I've only had banana-chocolate shakes, and banana-strawberry smoothies, but yum anyhow!

Salted caramel shakes.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 1, 2014)

yum!

baguettes


----------



## Choke (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum! They're even good eaten plain.

Pho


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum!

Japanese Sushi, made properly?


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum! Oops that was for pho, but I love good sushi as well.
I have a friend whose mom gets whole fish from a really good supplier here in town & she'll make the most delicious sushi I've had. Beats restaurant quality every time.

Plums.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum!

Nectarine?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

yum

sour worms


----------



## MayorMeowren (Oct 1, 2014)

Yum!!

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not joking, I've ever tried them.

Durians?


----------



## MayorMeowren (Oct 1, 2014)

also not joking, never tried one!! xD

Garlic?


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

Yummmm

Olive oil.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum.

Honey Nut Cheerios?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum

Coco pops


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Not a fan, yuck.

Banana's?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

Pears?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yes, yum!

Slush?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

Muffins?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

Mango's?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

A _danish_ muffin?

See what I did there?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Never tried one before, are they good? ;p


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Obviously, because I am one. 

Tomato soup?


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 2, 2014)

yuck

garlic bread


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

Spareribs?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum! Absolutely!

Strawberries?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum! Was allergic to them when I was younger. Not fun 

Egg roll?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

Champagne?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Yuck.

Olives?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yuck!

Apple juice?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

(Lemon) cake?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

Escargot?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yuck!

Watermelon?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 2, 2014)

Never had it,but after a google search,yuck >_<(Besides,my religion doesn't allow eating snails)

Ice cream cake?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum!

French Onion Soup?


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 2, 2014)

Yuck!

Cheesesticks!


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

Yuck

Queso


----------



## azukitan (Oct 2, 2014)

Yum

Moon cake?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Never ate one, seems yum though.

Subway?


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

Yuck... They used to put a plastic chemical in their bread until being called out :\

Greek yogurt


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

YUM!!!!!!!!!

white chocolate


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2014)

Yummy

Brownies


----------



## azukitan (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum! God, I want some right now.

Strozzapreti pasta?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum

Coconut yogurt? @Greninja, your fav xD


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2014)

Hehhehe no it's not yuck! 

Lobster it your favorite


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've never tried it lol

Coconut cookies?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck I don't like coconut I only like coconut water and soup

Onions there your favorite thing!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

coconut soup? and Yum

Bagels with cream cheese?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2014)

Yummmmmmyyyyyyu

Worms in dirt!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck

Caramel covered popcorn?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2014)

Yummy

Sausage wrapped in pancake batter?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

gross

greek yogurt


----------



## Choke (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum!

Chow Mein


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have no idea 

omelette


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum.

Bacon?


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 3, 2014)

YUM

calamari


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

I have never ate it, would not know.

McDonalds?


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 3, 2014)

YUM.
Chocolate Roulade?


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck

Tuna melt


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

???/ gross

chicken alfredo


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck

Roasted vegetables


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum!

Steak?


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum

Turkey


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck

Roast beef


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck

French fries


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum

Beans and potatoes


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yumk. No beans.

Hamburgers made YOUR way?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum.
Plain donuts


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Mint?


----------



## faoninao (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum! 
Celery?


----------



## MayorMeowren (Oct 3, 2014)

yuck!

Clam chowder?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum.

Gratin?


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2014)

I remember making that in Harvest Moon. Googling it, it looks yum. B)

Pepperoni?


----------



## Praesilith (Oct 3, 2014)

So so, learning more towards yum.

mushrooms


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck

Lamb


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum.

Milkshake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck

Salad


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum. 

Quinoa?
{If you don't know what it is, take 2 seconds and google it.}


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck

Sesame sauce


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Rice?


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Yum

Pickled cabbage


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

yuck

prickly pears


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Yucccck.

Roasted potatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

yum

grapefruit


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

yuck

pomegranate blueberry juice


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds yum yum

Hunters Chicken

(Chicken wrapped in bacon coated in BBQ sauce and cheese)


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2014)

Yuck, can't stand anything wrapped in bacon haha

dill pickles


----------



## Sinister (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum.

Pork chop?


----------



## sej (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum

Peas?


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum

Pigs in blankets


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yuck

Casu marzu


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 4, 2014)

Yuck

Honey


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum!

Cheese Pizza


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum

Spaghetti Aglio e Olio


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum

Cheese


----------



## kasane (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum

Takoyaki


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum!

Chili Chicken?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Yum!

Celery?


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

Yumma humma

Dried prunes dipped in pickle juice.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 5, 2014)

Double *YUCK*!

Matzo ball soup ^.^


----------



## azukitan (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks really yummy. I must try it sometime ^^

Leek soup?


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum 
Chicken feet dipped in soy sauce with extra mayo and wasabi.


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuck

Bubble and Squeak


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate chip pancakes!


----------



## Leela (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum! 

Fish food?


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuck!

Gammon


----------



## Leela (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuck!

Chicken brain


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

YUM. 

Strawberry poptarts?


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum
Lolipop


----------



## milkeh (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum

Airheads?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Seem Yum!

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum!

Marshmallows?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Beatles?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Beatles? Have no idea what that's suppose to be besides the band.

Cocktail?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum! 

Caramel?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Damn it someone knew.

Yum.

Vanilla Cake?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum!

Chicken?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Turkey?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum all the way.

Smoothie?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Milkshake?


----------



## milkeh (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum! XD

carrot juice?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Milk?


----------



## paradoxisreality (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuck.
Peanut butter jelly?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuck. 

Cookies?


----------



## milkeh (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Green Tea?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 5, 2014)

yum!!

strawberry milk


----------



## paradoxisreality (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.
Your cooking?


----------



## Motte (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum

Maple syrup


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum

Pasta


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Peanuts?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Hazelnut?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum!

Cucumber?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Pickle?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.
Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Eww, no. Yuck.

White chocolate?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yumk..

Nachoez?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum!

Taco's?


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum

Alfredo and pasta


----------



## Motte (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuck

Kale


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuck.
Chicken Salad.


----------



## WhitneyLover (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum!
German chocolate cake?


----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum!

Angel food cake?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 5, 2014)

yum!

Warheads


----------



## azukitan (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum! *puckers up mouth* >3<

Root beer?


----------



## milkeh (Oct 5, 2014)

Yum.

Strawberry Ice Cream?


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

Yuck.
A foot dipped in root beer topped with whipped cream and foot fungus?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 6, 2014)

uuuummm... yuck.

schnitzel! uvu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

yum

greek yogurt


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum
Endive


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 6, 2014)

I've never heard of that, but guessing yuck D :
Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum ^u^.

Spiced rabbit meat.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

YUCK HOW DARE YOU EAT BUNNIES

Pasta


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum!

Soy Milk?


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweetened Yuck Unsweetened Yum

A 3ds


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum

Cows milk


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum(Horizon Organic)

Chicken Liver


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck

almonds


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum(ALMOND MILLKKKKKK)

Scabs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck.

Beetroot


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum

Eggplant


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum.

Tomato


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum

hummingbird cake


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum?

Biscuits


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum

coffee


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Ice coffee - Yum.

Sprinkle


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck!

Poached eggs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

yum

broccoli


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum!

Rose petals


----------



## milkeh (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck.

milk tea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck

chips


----------



## Sinister (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum.

Spaghetti?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum
clams


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

grooooss

faygo of any kind (faygo is a type of soda)


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuk

Popcorn


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

If it doesn't have butter, yuck I hate butter

Butter?


----------



## Leela (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck!

Milk? (straight from the cow's udder)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck

cheese


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum
yams


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck.

French Fries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum

crispy chicken


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

yum!

Chocolate pie?


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Ew

aBarf


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

NO.

Stylus pens


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 6, 2014)

Never tried it

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Ew.

Cat meat.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck
Apple pie


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yummm?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gingerbread


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum.

Kit Kat?


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yum

Houses


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

yum defs

whipped cream


----------



## milkeh (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuuum
Carrot?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

YUM

celery and peanut butter


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuck!
Chocolate pudding


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 7, 2014)

Yuck.
Hershey kisses


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Yum.

Extra creamy cheesecake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yuck

Cream cheese on crackers


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yum! Wish I could have that now xD

Radishes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

never tried

rocket


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

As in the greens? Yum

Black grapes


----------



## macuppie (Oct 10, 2014)

yuck (never tried them cx)

pistachios


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

yum!

pavalova (i think thats how you spell it...)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

never had

parmesan cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

yuck

pasta bake


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

yum

tomatoes?


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

yuck.

candy corn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Never tried

Toffee apple?


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

OH MOTHER OF GOD YUM

Ravioli?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yum

Kebabs


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yum

Sushi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yum

Pumpkin soup


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Never had it

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

no.

parmesan


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yum.

Animal Crackers.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yum

Doritos


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 11, 2014)

Yum

Quesadillas?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum

Deluxe pizza?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck too many calories

sushi


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum

samosas?


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum!

Caviar or Fish eggs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Uhh never tried either

Schnitzel?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Haven't tried it

Chicken burgers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yum

mayo


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Yuck!

Lettuce?


----------



## Choke (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum c:

Shark Fin Soup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck

squid


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Yuck!

egg that has been fermenting for 17 years


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum

Shrimp?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yum

egg


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> Yum
> 
> Shrimp?



You like 17 year old eggs?

Yuck.

Salami?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck (isn't shrimp, prawns? what!)

spinach


----------



## Choke (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum

Balute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Never tried

cucumbers


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum!

Avocado egg rolls?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck ew

coffee


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

yum yum yum!

chorizo?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

never tried

milk


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck usually unless cereal

pb and j sandwich


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck I dont like pb. 

Dark choccolate


----------



## Choke (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum!

Kimchi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yuck?

Avocado


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Yum!

Curry?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yum

green tea


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck

scrambled egg


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck

milk


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Yuck, except with cereal.

Guacamole?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yum

custard


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

yum yum. 

nachos with lots of cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yum

pineapple


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

yum 

brie


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

yuck

peach


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 13, 2014)

yum!

creme brulee


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 13, 2014)

Yum! 

Curry Rice.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

YUM

carrots


----------



## Leela (Oct 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Boiled Cabbage.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yuck

Beetroot


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 13, 2014)

never had it.

chocolate


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

yum

pavlova


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 13, 2014)

never had it.

salsa


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

yummm!

doritos


----------



## Otasira (Oct 13, 2014)

Yuck
Lost my taste for it about a few months ago, can't stomach it any longer.

Rice pudding?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yum

Broccoli


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yum

Cauliflower?


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

Yuck
Fried Rice?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 13, 2014)

Yum
Roast beef?


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 13, 2014)

yuck

nut roast?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2014)

Never had it 

Froot Loops


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 13, 2014)

nom nom nom

pina colada


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Never tried

Apple juice?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

Yum
BBQ doritos


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 14, 2014)

Never tried :O didn't know they existed!

Um, really spicy curry, eg vindaloo


----------



## Otasira (Oct 14, 2014)

Yum! 
Hurts so good!

Pumpkin spice cheesecake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

never tried

pecan pie


----------



## Leela (Oct 14, 2014)

yuck!

Horse on toast.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yuck

PB


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Yum

 Fried Crickets


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

yuck

frogs legs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate cake with creamy filling in layers.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

Yum!
Cherry pie?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 15, 2014)

Yum! *u*

Quiche?


----------



## Motte (Oct 15, 2014)

Yuck

Cream cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

yum

sesame snaps


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yum

French Toast


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

yum.

Cranberries?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Delicious girl!

Mango?


----------



## dj_mask (Oct 15, 2014)

Yum!
Crab?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yum

Lobster


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

never tried

kebab


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Never heard of it

Salmon


----------



## azukitan (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum! <3

Snow crab?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck and also *dies*
Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Motte (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Lentils


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Noodles


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Turkey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck I don't like it that much

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Motte (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Orange juice


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

prune juice


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

yuck wth

chocolate pudding


----------



## heichou (Oct 16, 2014)

yum! 

orange fanta?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum!

sprite (fizzy drink)


----------



## Puffy (Oct 16, 2014)

yum

calamari


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum

marinated octopus


----------



## amyvity (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Apple pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum

ham


----------



## Greninja (Oct 16, 2014)

Yummy

Ice cream


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 17, 2014)

Hella yum,

Flapjack?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

Those are like pancakes, right? Yum.

Crab cake?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

Never tried it

Donuts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum

Slushie


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum

Mangoes?


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 18, 2014)

Yuck

Corn


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

yum

rice


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum

Enchiladas?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

YUM OMFG 

crunchy tacos


----------



## Greninja (Oct 18, 2014)

Yuck

Paprika fries?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Yuck.

Bacon?


----------



## Leela (Oct 18, 2014)

Yuck.

Tomatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum

Red cabbage


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum
Salted popcorn


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum
Salad


----------



## Leela (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum.

Pecan pie.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum!

Ravioli?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 18, 2014)

Yuck.

Candy Apples?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Yum!

Candy corn?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 18, 2014)

Yuck
shrimp kabobs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

yuck

garlic prawns


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 19, 2014)

Double yuck
Rice noodles


----------



## Fawning (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum!

Oreos?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

yuck i hate most sugary stuff

chips


----------



## Leela (Oct 19, 2014)

Yuck.

Croissants?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

yum

pizza


----------



## Leela (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum!

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

yum, not much into sugary stuff but a little hot chocolate every once in a while is good.

pasta


----------



## Leela (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum!




Meat sticks? lol


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Oct 19, 2014)

Yuck,
Chicken curry


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum!
Scrambled eggs?


----------



## DinoDymo (Oct 19, 2014)

Yuck
Vegemite on crackers.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

Yuck

Popcorn


----------



## DinoDymo (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum
Vegetarian pizza


----------



## Mango (Oct 19, 2014)

yum

spagetti


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum
Peach cobbler


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Never tried

Apple juice


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

yum. Meatball sub


----------



## sdhsl_fangirl (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum! ^.^ lasagna


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yummeh. BabyBel Cheese


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum. Clam Chowder & PBJ Sandwich


*it's good people will probably say yuckk though haha*


----------



## Greninja (Oct 19, 2014)

Next time only put one option and yum to the pb&j

- - - Post Merge - - -

Calamari?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum. 

Borscht?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

never tried

caramel sauce


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2014)

You mean _just_ caramel..? Ehh, I'll say yuck since it's too sweet by it's self imo.

Garlic bread?


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 19, 2014)

Yum

Snack Pack Pudding


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

yum

sweet and salty popcorn


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

yum <3
bbq squid?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

yum

caramel popcorn


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> yum <3
> bbq squid?



Your sig is.... awesome



Caramel popcorn yum (you seem to like caramel)


Apple strudel (not Pillsbury, a real strudel)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum

Coffee?


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)

Yuck :c


Sprinkles >:]


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

Eh yum I guess

Tacos?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum.
spring rolls?


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)

YUM

buttermilk pancakes


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds yummy? 

Rice cake


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 20, 2014)

Yuck.

Strawberries?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum!

Rootbeer flavored gum?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Yuck
Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum.

Naruto?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Yuck.

Tea?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

YUM!
Cinnamon bagels?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum!

Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum!

Eggs?


----------



## Envelin (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum

Potatoes?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum.

Pasta?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

yuck

Grandma wig?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Yuck.

Cheese?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Grandma wig?! haha.

Cheese, yuck.

Frozen yoghurt?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 20, 2014)

Yogurt* and yum
Calamity fritters


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Greninja said:


> Yogurt* and yum
> Calamity fritters



We spell it yoghurt in the UK 

And I have no idea what calamity fritters are, but I do like fritters so yum.

Chocolate eclairs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate icecream


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

yum~
Apple-filled crepes?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Yum

Apple turnovers


----------



## fatmasterson (Oct 21, 2014)

Yuck 

Tenderloins


----------



## Greninja (Oct 21, 2014)

Yuck
Lobster Mac n cheese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

yuck

cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Depends

Brown sugar Brownies?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

never tried sounds good! YUM

white chocolate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Yum

French toast


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

yum

maple syrup


----------



## Greninja (Oct 21, 2014)

Yuck
Those gigantic turkey legs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

yuck hate turkey!

tomato soup?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 21, 2014)

Yum

Spaghetti carbonara?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yum!

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

Yuck

Spam musubi


----------



## azukitan (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks yummy!

Sesame balls?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yuck.

Hotdogs?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 21, 2014)

Yumm

Enchiladas?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Seems yum!

Bubblegum?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 21, 2014)

Yummy to chew but not to eat xP

Pocky?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

I suppose ;p

The strawberry ones seem yum.

Sushi?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 21, 2014)

Yuckkk

Crumpets? mmm


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 21, 2014)

yum

Strawberry BonBons?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 21, 2014)

Sound yum though I never had them.

Boston Baked Beans?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yum?

Schnitzel


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yummy.

Donuts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yum

Nectarine


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum!

Weetabix?


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 22, 2014)

Never tried it but looks yummy

Spumoni


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Never tried it but looks yummy
> 
> Spumoni



Never tried but looks good.

Ding Dongs?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Seems yummy.

Carrots?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum

Roast chicken?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

yum!!!

oreos?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum!

Subway?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 22, 2014)

Yuck

Egg sandwich?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum.

Skittles?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum.

Bacon?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum x infinity

Croissants?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum

Beans on toast?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum

Peas?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum.

Garlic?


----------



## NeoCat (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum

Calamari?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 22, 2014)

yum 

fudge


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum!

Oranges?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 22, 2014)

Yum

Steamed dumplings?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 22, 2014)

yuck

apples


----------



## Greninja (Oct 22, 2014)

Yuck

Spicy coconut soup?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 22, 2014)

Yuck.
Peaches


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Currant?


----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2014)

Yuck.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum

Strawberry pie


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Pie is always yummy 

Lychee?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

yum

meat pie


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmm, yuck

Lime jello?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

yuck

cotton candy


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum

Bacon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

yum

omelette


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum.

Cereal?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

yum

toast


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum

Eggs


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum.

Ham?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum, damn I'm getting hungry from all this breakfast food talk!

Porridge?


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 23, 2014)

Yuck 

Quesadilla


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Depends

Frog


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Never tried it and don't think I ever will ;p yuck.

KFC?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

YUCK asdfg

broccoli


----------



## quartztho (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Carrots


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Spinage?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

havent exactly tried

lucky charms


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 23, 2014)

Sometimes

Bacon Cheese Fries


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Never tried, but sounds amazing!

Honey roast cashew nuts?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Not a fan, yuck.

White chocolate?


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

pumpkin chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

uh.. sounds like a yucky mix

ramen noodles


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 23, 2014)

Its actually really good!

Yum!

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

yum

toast


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

yum

yogurt


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum

Cherry soda?


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Fried rice?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds yum 

Cocktail?


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Red velvet cake?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Marzipan?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 23, 2014)

I've never tasted it, but from what I've read it sounds delicious. (yes I did search it)

Salt-water taffy?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 23, 2014)

Yuck lol

Vegemite


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Noooooooo

Raspberry jam?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

yum

pot noodles?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Maple syrup?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

yum!

honey?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yuck!

Butter?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

toast?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Snickers bar?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 23, 2014)

Yuck

Crab cakes?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

yuck :x

banana pancakes


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yuck.

Chicken?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

yum!

Nerds (the sweets)


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL omg I'd forgotten about those sweets. Yuck 

Tiramisu?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

yum

bananas?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum!

Pears?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

yuck

apples?


----------



## MaddyGamer (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum! Tacos?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Yum

hash browns?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

I have no idea

Meatloaf?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 24, 2014)

yuck

chicken nuggets


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yum

Chicken tenders


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

Those can't be what they sound like, but just to be safe: yuck

Garlic cheese bread?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 24, 2014)

Yuck

Burgers?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

yum

chicken sandwich


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

Yuck

mint humbugs?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds yum, though I never had em.

Kettlecorn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Never tried

Snow peas


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

Yum.

Crepes?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Yum!

Noodles?


----------



## MaddyGamer (Oct 24, 2014)

Yum! 


Cream Puffs?


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 24, 2014)

Yum!

Green Tea ice cream


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

yum

watermelon


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum!!

Cheesecake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

yum

butter/margarine?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

Yucky

White chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

YUM

sultanas?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

Yuck

White chocolate brownies?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum? Never tried it but it's probably good

Coconut icecream


----------



## NightWings (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum!

Pistachio nuts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

yum

tomato


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum

Pasta with Alfredo sauce


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

Yummy one of my favorite

Chicken wrap


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum

Potato salad?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

Hmm in between

Creamy tortellini


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum

Avocados?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Yuck

Grapefruit?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum.

corn on the cob?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 25, 2014)

Yuck.

Grapes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum

chicken kievs?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

Yuck

Celery


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

yuck

white chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum! 

Meatloaf?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum~

Fried pickles?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

yuck

pumpkin pie


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

yum

enchiladas?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

yum

peanuts?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Yuck.

Dried apricots?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

Yuck

Cookie dough


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2014)

yum

turkey burger with bacon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

yum

bacon


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Yum x infinity

Meringues?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

merengues* yum

caramel apple


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

Actually merengue is a type of dance
Meringue is a dessert ;w;
Anyways yum

Sour candy?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yum.

Veal Parmesan?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

Yuck

Rolos?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yumm

Caramilk? (Chocolate)


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

Never tried but I like anything with caramel/milk so yum

Carne asada tacos?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't like tacos so yuck.

Nutella?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 26, 2014)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

Yummy 

Breakfast burrito


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Yum!

Steam-cooked fish


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

Yum

Cereal


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 26, 2014)

Yum

Baked potato with cheese?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

Yummy tho prefer sour cream

Spaghetti squash?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

uHHH idk what the squash part turns it into...

chicken and corn soup?


----------



## Leela (Oct 26, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate ice cream? with sauce made of sneeze


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

Yuck

Tostilocos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

never tried

milk?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Yum!I love milk!

BBQ chicken


----------



## Greninja (Oct 26, 2014)

yummy 

pad thai noodles?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 26, 2014)

Yum

Souls?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 27, 2014)

yuck....

sweet potato fries


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

Yuck.

Curly fries?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 27, 2014)

yum

plums


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

Eugh... Yuck.

Waffles?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

Yum

(Chinese) Cold Noodles


----------



## Greninja (Oct 27, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Eugh... Yuck.
> 
> Waffles?



have ever even tried them?

yum

chipotle


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

Greninja said:


> have ever even tried them?
> 
> yum
> 
> chipotle



Yeah, I have. I just ate so many that now they are sort of yucky, but it's like that with all foods, I suppose.

I've never had Chipotle.

Pancakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

yum!

waffles


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Yummm

Cream soda?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

Yuck

Mexican rice


----------



## Greninja (Oct 27, 2014)

Yummy

chile rellenos?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Yuck

Sausages?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

yum

mango smoothie


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 27, 2014)

Yum!

Red wine


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Yuck

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Leela (Oct 27, 2014)

Yuck!

Quail?


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 27, 2014)

Yuck!

Escargot? (Cooked snails)


----------



## Sinister (Oct 27, 2014)

Yuck! :| 

Cotton candy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck

Toblerone?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum

Lemon cake?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

Never tried it, but it sounds good.

Porridge (any kind)


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yummy!

Steamed fish?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum.

Steamed chicken?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum yum.

Peanutbutter?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yummy!

Maggi instant noodles?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Orange juice?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum.

Apple juice?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Mozarella sticks


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum

Chicken strips


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

BBQ chicken?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

BBQ pizza?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum

Chicken nuggets


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck

Hot dogs


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Earth worms


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck

Cat food


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum if I was a cat.Otherwise,yuck.

White bread.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm allergic, so yuck.

Rice cakes


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum

Yogurt


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck

Mashed potatoes


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum yum!

Caesar salad?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck! >o<

Brownies?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck

BBQ ribs?

EDIT: Muffin you ninja'd me!! haha


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Cherry's?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Chow mein?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck!

Raspberries?



Trickilicky said:


> Yuck
> 
> BBQ ribs?
> 
> EDIT: Muffin you ninja'd me!! haha



LOL. 

*EDIT:* Oh wow, 5000th post! Do I win anything?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Strawberries


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yummm.

Dog cookies?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Tiramisu?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck

Cat treats


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Cheese?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Mm it depends.

Celery


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Heck no.

Golden Oreo?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

What's that, the holy grail of oreos?

Cookies


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Lol, something like that I guess. I've never tried them before, but I'm fond of Oreo's in general, so wouldn't mind trying them.

Yum!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Yumm

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum x10!

J?germeister?


----------



## cinny (Oct 28, 2014)

yuck_?_ ;;

melona / melon ice cream?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Sounds yum!

Peanuts?


----------



## Bynx (Oct 28, 2014)

yum! 

eggs?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Spaghetti carbonara?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Yummy!

Macaroons?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum!

Lemon tart


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck!

Oreo Ice Cream = 3


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum

Pineapple fritters?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum?

Dried mango


----------



## Greninja (Oct 28, 2014)

Omg yummy

Shrimp scampi?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

Never tried it but it looks alright.

Curry Bread


----------



## Greninja (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck

Fried fish?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yum

Ketchup


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

Yuck

Okonomiyaki


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have no idea

Christmas pudding


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 29, 2014)

Yummmm

Cinnamon bun?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Yummmmm.

Chinese takeout?


----------



## Bynx (Oct 29, 2014)

YUM!!!!

hot curry?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 29, 2014)

Yuck (I'm a wimp)

Pop tarts?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Oct 29, 2014)

yum

chicken spaghetti?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

yuck  take the chicken out!

corn?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Grilled cheese?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Oct 29, 2014)

yum

dried bananas?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Never tried that before, would not know. Is it good?

Lasagna?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 29, 2014)

Yum!

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## Manazran (Oct 29, 2014)

Never had it.Looks like yum though.

Onions


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

YUMMM. 

Mango?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Oct 29, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> Never tried that before, would not know. Is it good?
> 
> Lasagna?



yes quite good, being dried heightens the flavors in the banana so if you like bananas then you should love them dried

also yuck

oatmeal?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Chicken burgers, made YOUR way?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

RainbowNotes said:


> yes quite good, being dried heightens the flavors in the banana so if you like bananas then you should love them dried
> 
> also yuck
> 
> oatmeal?



Ooh, then they sound yum! I will try them if I come across them in the store.

Yum!

Jelly beans?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yum!

Candy canes


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 30, 2014)

Yum!

Gingerbread?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ehh... Haven't tried

Lamb Chops


----------



## Sinister (Oct 30, 2014)

Yum!

Tomatoes?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 30, 2014)

Yum! Cherry tomatoes are the best kind!

Bamboo shoots?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 30, 2014)

never had.

flan?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 30, 2014)

Yuck

Jam doughnuts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yuck! Jam is gross  I LIKE DONUTS

Caramel slice


----------



## r a t (Oct 30, 2014)

omg yum

Cashew nuts?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Yuck.

Lefse?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

No idea, I'll google it.

rice pudding?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

yum.

marmalade candy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

Sounds good to me!

Treacle tart?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 31, 2014)

blahhhh

Bam Bam?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Oct 31, 2014)

never had but it looks good

mushroom pizza?


----------



## rubyy (Oct 31, 2014)

pizza hot
mushrooms not 
so
no
but 
yes






BUBBLE TEA 
<3


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

Never tried that before.

French fries?


----------



## Creeper$ (Oct 31, 2014)

YUUUUM.

eh...calamari?


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks yum!

Shrimps?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

never tried

soy sauce


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

Yum!

Lemon?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

Yum

Cranberry juice?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

Yum

Burnt toast?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yum

Honey and peanut butter


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

Delicious

Silken tofu?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

Never tried it

Cupcakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

yum

fish


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Ermahgerd so much yum

Chicken soup


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2014)

Yesss

Raisin bread?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Yum

Slush?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Yum!

Ghost pepper


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Never tried it and don't think I ever will 

Spareribs?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Can't eat it since my religion doesn't allow eating pork.

Orange juice?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Yum!

Marshmallows?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2014)

Yuckkk

Krispy kreme doughnuts??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yum

Sour straps (candy)


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Never had them.

Twix (The "cookie bar")


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yum

Marvellous creations chocolate


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Never had it.

Baked beans.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

yum

cinnamon donuts


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum!

Lemon jello?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum!(despite my sig)

Cinnamon pretzels?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

YUM.

Magnum icecream?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Only if it's almond magnum <3

jaffa cakes?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum!

Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate thickshake


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum!

Mint ice-cream?


----------



## rosie789 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum!
Chocolate cake?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum

Sushi.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Gosh no.

Cornflakes?


----------



## Puffy (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum

Raisin Bran


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 2, 2014)

Yum!


Natto?


----------



## rosie789 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yuck!
Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup

Crepes?


----------



## mayordan (Nov 3, 2014)

yum !!

fried calamari ??


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

haven't had .. lol.

rhubarb pie?


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

Yuck!

Peppermint?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 3, 2014)

Depends, but I'll just say yuck.


Chili


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

Yuck.

White chocolate?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 3, 2014)

Yum.


Canned soup?


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 3, 2014)

Depending on the soup and brand, Yum.

Chorizo?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Never tried that, wouldn't know.

Smoothie?


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

Yum!

Avocado?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Blegh, yuck.

Chicken wings?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 3, 2014)

Yum. Especially with the right sauce heh

Ravioli?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 3, 2014)

Mech.

Vegemite?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Never tried that before, but seems yuck.

Apple?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

Yum

Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yum

Tuna?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Shrimps?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Never tried

Cucumbers?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

yum :3

saffron buns?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

They seem yum!

Spareribs?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 3, 2014)

yum

toes


----------



## rosie789 (Nov 3, 2014)

Never tried it (never going to)
gummy bears?


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

yuck (actually they're ok but gummies get stuck in my teeth and that is a no)

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## rosie789 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yum!
cheeseburgers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

yum

hamburgers?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

Yum!

Coco pops?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yum

Raisin bread


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

yuck yuck yuck i hate raisins

mushroom pizza


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 4, 2014)

yum

oreos?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 4, 2014)

That is exactly what I'm craving right now. Yummy <3

Salted caramel ice cream?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

YES. YESSSS

Rice Krispie squares?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

ew yuck

elderflower squash?


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

ew no

Taco's


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

yum

bananas?


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

YUCK!

Pasta?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

yum.
'apple pie?


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Yum!

Cherry's?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 4, 2014)

Yuck

Pumpkin pie


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

yuck

chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

yum mostly.

donuts?


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Depends, hate jam filled ones but love plain sugar

Oranges?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 4, 2014)

Yum

Turkey?


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Yum

Macdonalds?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

uh mostly yuck but edible i guess.

candy canes?


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Yuck, I just end up not eating it.

Burger King?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

yum :3

sponge cake?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

Yumm

Sweet and sour noodles?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 4, 2014)

Eww no

Snickerdoodles


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

No idea what they are, so yuck

Scones?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

yum

banana?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

Ugh

coconut macaroon?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

yum

licorice?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Yum

Steak?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

yum sjkdgsdf

cheddar cheese?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

depends what its on

pizza


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Yum

Cheese?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

......depends what its on

oatmeal


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

Yum

animal crackers?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

yuck

shrimps


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Yum!

Water?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 5, 2014)

Yum.I guess.
Black olives!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

yum

feta?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum

Corn flakes cereal?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum!

Lemon cheesecake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

yum!

bacon and egg roll


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Noooo (not eggs!)

Pain au chocolat?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

oh.. had to google but yuck 

fried potato?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum. Always.

Dolma?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 6, 2014)

Never heard of it.

Clam chowder


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

never tried o.o

nachos?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 6, 2014)

I love nachos! Because I'm Mexican obviously. Lol

French Toast


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Never heard of it.



I don't think you'd like it. Dolmas are wrapped in grape leaves xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yummy!

Turkey leg?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yum yum

stilton cheese?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

God no 

Another pastry for you: cinnamon swirl?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum

Popcorn chicken


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

never had sounds yum though.

saffron buns?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Never had it 

Choc mint icecream


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yum

corn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum

Hummos


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems yuck :/

Subway?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum

Eclair


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Never tried that before.

Roast potatoes?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

if not fatty yum

minced meat


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum.

Pork chop?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

yuck

pizza rolls


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yum.

tomato`?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

yum

soup


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum.

French onion soup?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum

grilled cheese?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum! 

Bacon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

yum

full-cream milk C:


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yuck

Fruit roll-ups?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum!

Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum!
Pepperoni


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yum.

Maple syrup?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Yumm

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Not a fan.

McFlurry?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

Haven't had one in a really long while if ever xD, but I'd assume yum.

Meatballs?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yuck yuck

ginger?


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2014)

yuck




Spoiler: lofthouse cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

looks yum

cauliflower?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum.

Tomatoes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Only when they're in things, not on their own.

Salami?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum!

Croissant?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum!

Cheez-its?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

They look yum!

Banana's?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yum *cough*

avocado


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yuck.

White chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yum :3

peas?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum

strawberry jelly?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum!

Smoothie?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

depends what flavor.

cheese crisps?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate milkshake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yum

pineapple?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum x infinity

fruit loops?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yuck. i'm not into cereals and such a lot.

watermelon chewing gum?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

YUM

cheeseburger


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum!

Corn on the cob?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

yum!

fairy bread


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Haven't tried that, would not know.

Slush?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 7, 2014)

Never tried 

Grilled cheese


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum!

Bread and butter?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

yuck. I hate butter D:

Nutella?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

yum

cookies and cream ice-cream


----------



## Greninja (Nov 7, 2014)

Yummy

Pumpkin spice cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

sounds yum

popsicle?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum.

Cocktail?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yum, as long as you dont mean shrimp cocktails.

avocado?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yuck.

Maple syrup?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yum :3

shrimps?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yummm, I love shrimps.

Strawberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yum.

crab?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum.

Salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yum

herring?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yum if not too sweet

meringue?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum

Candy corn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've never seen it 

chewy choc chic biscuits?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum

hot dogs?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum!

Roast potatoes?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

yum if not too fatty.

whipped cream?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum!

Doritos?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum!

Orange Juice?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum!

Tomato juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

yuck yuck.

green mussels?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yuck.

Apple juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

yum.

pineapple juice?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

yum

peaches?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum.

Garlic bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

yum :3

scones?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum

toblerone?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

Yummm

Mac n' cheese?


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

Yumm!!!!!!!!!!!!

Coke?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

Ehhh 50/50. I guess "Yummm" lol

PB&J?


----------



## emre3 (Nov 8, 2014)

YUM!

Taffy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Never tried

White chocolate


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

YUM!

Bacon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yummm

Pavlova


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

Never tried that

Skittles?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

Delicious.

mnnnnn ssSQUID


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

yuck

Pasta!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum

Hot chocolate


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum!

Crumpets?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

yum!

coffee?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

Yum

Vanilla pudding?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 8, 2014)

yum

miso soup


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Never had it.

Chili Chicken?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum!

Apple Cider?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum!

Cream puff?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

yum!

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Lala0629 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum!

Cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

yuck

karelian pasties?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

yuck

lemon jello?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

yuck...

octopus?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yuck? Idk if I've tried it before

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

UGH ,CINNAMON,  YUCK
Banana bread


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum

Fudge?


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Yum?

Beef jerky


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

Yum

salted popcorn?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

yum

caramel sauce popcorn?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't u just mean caramelcorn? Yum I guess

Hamburger with fried egg inside?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

no i mean popcorn with caramel sauce on the, XD

yuck yuck eggs

mushroom soup


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

Yuck

Lemonade


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

yum :3

tomato soup


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yuck. I hate soup.

Speaking of soup, stew?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

yum

chicken tenders


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

yum.

stuffing


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 10, 2014)

yum

chicken pie


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

Yum

blueberry muffins?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't like blue berries 

Berliner


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

Yum

cherry pie


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

yuck cherries.

fanta?


----------



## Elise (Nov 11, 2014)

Yum

Gummi bears?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

alright i guess so yum

spinach?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

Yum

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 11, 2014)

Yum.

Spaghetti carbonara?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

yum :3

gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Goth (Nov 11, 2014)

Yuck

Food?


----------



## lazuli (Nov 11, 2014)

oh hey youre back
DEPENDS ON WHAT KIND OF FOOD. im picky.


alfredo pasta.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

yum.

parmesan cheese


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

A little bit yum.

Bakewell tart?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

yuck

custard


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

yum

apple crumble?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

yum yum yum

coffee?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

Yum most of the time

Strawberry jam on toast?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 11, 2014)

Yum 

Pot roast


----------



## maepay123 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yuck 

Chicken tacos


----------



## Greninja (Nov 11, 2014)

Ew no 

Crunch n munch


----------



## Eldin (Nov 11, 2014)

I actually had to google that, never seen it around here. But I'm gonna have to go with yuck, I don't like caramel corn. 

Potato skins?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 11, 2014)

Yummy!

Chicken wraps?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Yum

Burritos


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

never tried

meat pie?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay

Southern foods


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yuck? Idk

Caesar salad?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

yum

eggplant


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 12, 2014)

Yuck

Coco pops?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

yuck..

baked potato?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

eugh

pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

yum.

oyster?


----------



## Sepia (Nov 12, 2014)

Yum!

Carbonara?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

yum.

sheep?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 12, 2014)

Yuck I have tried it but didn't like it poor sheep

Sausage wrapped in pancake


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

yum

omlettes


----------



## Greninja (Nov 12, 2014)

Yummy

Chicken sandwiches?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

yum

vegemite?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 12, 2014)

Nooo

Maltesers?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 12, 2014)

Had to Google it and yuck I don't like chocolates like that

Uncrustables?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

yum

enchiladas


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

Yum

french fries?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yum

Strawberry Shortcake?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

yuck

chimichangas


----------



## Greninja (Nov 13, 2014)

Omg that's are da bomb

Crab chowder?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 13, 2014)

yuck

yogurt


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

Yummy

Roast chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

yum :3

candy corn?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yum!

Pork Fried Rice? xD


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yum

Shrimp scampi


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Yuck

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yum!

Oatmeal?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 14, 2014)

Yum

Cotton Candy


----------



## Munyo (Nov 14, 2014)

yum.

thin mints.

(dont yuck my yum, yum-yuckers. ; n; )


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 14, 2014)

Yum *thin mints are the best candy out there*

Truffles


----------



## Greninja (Nov 14, 2014)

Never tried 

Tamales?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 14, 2014)

Never tried

pork schnitzel?


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 14, 2014)

I've never eaten that before, but it looks Yum! 

Churros?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 14, 2014)

OMG..yum x infinity!!

pretzels?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

yum :3

nachos?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 14, 2014)

Yum

Dragon fruit?


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2014)

dunno never tried ~

Chili?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 14, 2014)

yum

fruit loops


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

yuck, went to america once and had them.

never again.

Mushrooms


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 14, 2014)

yuck

vegemite mmmm i just had some <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

yuck yuck

red wine?


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

yuck

J?germeister?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

yum ffs :3

vodka?


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Uhh I'm 11 so I've never had it. I've had wine though. And champagne but thats not the point

French bread with butter ♥


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyday <3

Salt n vinegar chips or BBQ chips?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

bbq

chicken or steak?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yum ~ I like chicken better

Pasta?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 15, 2014)

Yum most of the time.

Pancakes with maple syrup?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

yum :3

cinnamon buns?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 15, 2014)

Yum!

Egg fried rice?


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 15, 2014)

Yum! ^w^

Udon noodle soup with lots of veggies?


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 15, 2014)

Yuck!

Spaghetti bolognese?


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

yuck 

Rice soup with egg in it ;w;


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope.

Roast poatoes?


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Yummm

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Koloh (Nov 15, 2014)

YUM

Cheeseburger


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

meh.

SUSHI!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

yuck

steak


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

yuck

salad


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

yum

hoagie


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yum

mozzarella sticks


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

yum

pineapple juice


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 16, 2014)

Yum!

Chicken fried steak?<3


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

sounds good

apple


----------



## Margot (Nov 16, 2014)

Ew!!!!
Meatballs?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

tf

and yum

dr pepper?


----------



## Maxloe (Nov 16, 2014)

Yum!

Candy Corn?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

yuck

ramen noooodles


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

Yum

Cadbury creme egg?


----------



## r a t (Nov 16, 2014)

Yum

Roasted potatoes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

Yum

Fish and chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

yum :3

mushroom soup


----------



## Maxloe (Nov 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Poutine?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

yuck

ham sandwich


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

yuck

Venison


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know ?

waffles


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yum... sort of

Chicken burgers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

yum

chicken


----------



## Dewy (Nov 17, 2014)

Yuck (usually)

Cashews?


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 17, 2014)

Yum!! 

Spinach?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 17, 2014)

Yum

Flapjack?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

Yum

Hamburger Helper


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

yum

sock puppet?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 17, 2014)

Yuck!
Pumpkin seeds


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yum.

Creme brulee?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Never had it, but sounds yummy!
(If it's anything like flan, than possibly lol)

Banana or strawberry yogurt?


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 17, 2014)

Yum.

lotsa spaghetti?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

Excellent.

Bagels?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

YUM

RICE


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Yum! 

California Rolls?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

Noooo

Apple strudel?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 18, 2014)

Yummm ;3;

Cheesecake?​


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 18, 2014)

I had an incident with cheesecake that I don't want to explain. Yuck

Bahn mi?


----------



## Rasha (Nov 18, 2014)

YUM!! (I have no idea what this is )

Apple Cider?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 18, 2014)

Yum. O3O

Onion rings?​


----------



## Mentlegen (Nov 18, 2014)

Yum!

Human Flesh?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm gonna go with yuck.

Fried chicken?


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I met Good..or Yum

Flounder?


----------



## flea (Nov 18, 2014)

yuck. 

sour cream & onion chips?


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Yuck

Cod Fish?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

Yum

pernil


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I have never tried that before..
I know its stuffed ham though.

But Daggertooth pike conger is the best!


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

idk

vanilla cookies


----------



## Greninja (Nov 18, 2014)

Ew no

Albondigas soup?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate eclair?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

yum

assorted chocolates


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yum

CAKE O 3 O


----------



## Hype (Nov 18, 2014)

Yum
Curry?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

depends

honey soy chicken?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 19, 2014)

Never tried it.

Meatballs.


----------



## Radda (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum?

Cherry flavored skin


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Depends what type of skin, but most likely yuck ;p

Waffles with whipped cream and raspberries on top?


----------



## Rasha (Nov 19, 2014)

yummmm ~

uhh, bread?


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum if it's nice and warm with some kind of topping.  

 Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum!!

Rice pudding?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yuck can't eat too much rice

bacon


----------



## Rasha (Nov 19, 2014)

meh...

gummy worms?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

eww yuck yuck not 

those

fml

cheddar cheese?


----------



## Rasha (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum!!

uhm, gummy bears?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

yum

cheese balls?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yum.

feta cheese?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

yuck

cream cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yum..

string cheese


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum

swiss cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yum i guess

halloumi cheese?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

huh?

mozzarella cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

it's a kinda of cheese you can grill and stuff.

yum :3

soft cheese?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

yum

Mexican cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yum i think never had.

maasdamer cheese?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum

BBQ Pringles?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum

Quail eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yucccck eggs.

ham?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 19, 2014)

Yuck

Lobster rolls?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 19, 2014)

YUCK ROLLS YUM HAM!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Twix?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 19, 2014)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yum xP

omelet?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum I thought u didn't like eggs

Turkey with cranberry sauce


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

i dont other than raw on meat

turkey.. yum

beer?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 19, 2014)

lol I'm 13

Glass noodles?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

lol how would i know


yum

ginger tea?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 19, 2014)

Never tried I like tea so yum

Hot apple cider


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yum

gooseberry tea?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 19, 2014)

Never tried 

Lemon and honey tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

lemon yuck honey yum.. so depends xD

cheez doodles


----------



## Mayor Krystal (Nov 19, 2014)

Not sure, never had them before.

Maltesers


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum <3

Egg rolls?​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yuck x))


coffee?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum if milky

Kiwi fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yum.. not a fan of the yellow ones though c:

mango?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum ps egg rolls don't really have eggs in them

Taquitos?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

sounds yum.

snake?


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Yuck

Eel?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

haven't tasted.. 

raisins?


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't know...


Shark?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 19, 2014)

Never had it, but I'm gonna guess yuck. XP

Gelato?​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yum
gumdrops?


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Never had them..


Sheepshead Fish?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

uh..yuck

grapes?


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum

Fresh Water Bass?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

probably yuck.

whipped cream?


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

No one likes Fish....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

salmon and herring otherwise nope..yuck

cucumber


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know..

Pickles? :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

eh. yuck

tomato


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

yum

spicy chicken sub


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 19, 2014)

Yuck. ;P (I don't like subs, too bready.)

Grape flavoured lollipops.​


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum.

Prawns


----------



## DivaCrossing (Nov 19, 2014)

Delish!

Rice omelette?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 19, 2014)

yum, I guess?

pickles


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

yum

skittles


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum.

KitKats?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum!

Crawfish


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 19, 2014)

Yum! 

Kobe beef steak?


----------



## Mango (Nov 20, 2014)

ew

cheetos


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum c:

Blueberries​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

yum

caramel


----------



## Greninja (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum

Empanadas


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum

Calzone?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

yum-ish prefer vegetarian pizzas

raisins?


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum

Strawberries


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

yum :3

cream cheese?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 20, 2014)

Unless it's cream cheese frosting, yuck. XP

Shrimp tempura​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

yuck xP

nah just suzy creamcheese

 fanta?


----------



## punkinpie (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum
pierogies?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum

Spaghetti bolognese?


----------



## punkinpie (Nov 20, 2014)

YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM

Tofu?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

yum-ish

fried egg


----------



## punkinpie (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum, sometimes.

bologna?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

umm the city? o_o well yuck.. oh sausage well yuck still 

balut?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2014)

Never heard of it.

Meatball marinara?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

sounds yum

(it's like baked duck fetus lol in an egg)

bacon?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyday.

Ham and cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

yum :3

mac n cheese?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2014)

YAAAASSSS lol childhood favorite


Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

sounds yum, heh.

chili stew?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum

Fish sticks?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

umm yum i guess xP

licorice?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 20, 2014)

Yuck

Pancakes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

yum-ish..depends

waffles?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 20, 2014)

Yummy

Sushi


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

yum yum 

coffee?


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 20, 2014)

yuk. 
Lutefisk


----------



## punkinpie (Nov 20, 2014)

yuck.
twinkies?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

yummm

 Apple pie?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum!

Crab legs?


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Yuck...

Dog paws??


----------



## Greninja (Nov 20, 2014)

Yuck

Crab chowder


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Yuck..

Mega Swampert Fin?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't like crabs..


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

I have never tried so yuck

curry?


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know

Cod fish ??


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 20, 2014)

yuck 

coffee ice cream?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum

Crab wontons


----------



## Mochaqt (Nov 20, 2014)

Yum

Brown Cheese?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 20, 2014)

Umm yuck

Lobster dinner


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2014)

yum.

pancakes drenched in maple syrup.


----------



## soki (Nov 21, 2014)

yum.
Smoked salmon?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 21, 2014)

Yuck.

Chow Mein.


----------



## Radda (Nov 21, 2014)

....Yuck?

Fried cake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yum

pasta


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum-ish..

broccoli?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 21, 2014)

Yum

Cranberry juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum yum especially with vodka lol

bell peppers?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmm yuck mostly

Potato gratin?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Never tried it

Chicken??


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum..ish

red wine?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Its alright 

Bear Meat?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

W-what .-. never had it lol

Chili dogs?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Eat the bear!
Don't do it....

Never had one..

Salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum :3

garlic


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yum..


Cat meat?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

uh.. as in dead cats never tried

as in cat food it's yum

mice?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yuck

Hamsters?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yuck 

snakes?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 21, 2014)

Yuck

Hibiscus tea?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yuck 

Black tea?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 21, 2014)

Never tried

Pink lemonade


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

mostly yuck

alligator meat?


----------



## Meadows (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiru said:


> mostly yuck
> 
> alligator meat?


never had and never will I hate any meat not hamburger, Grape Jelly on Salmon?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

:O Yes!

Human Flesh??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wendy Marvell said:


> never had and never will I hate any meat not hamburger, Grape Jelly on Salmon?



Ninja'D


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yuck im not a cannibal but yeah i could probably eat some 

kangaroo?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Never tried it..

I am a cannibal
No i'm not..

Pepsi?


----------



## Meadows (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Never tried it..
> 
> I am a cannibal
> No i'm not..
> ...



YUCK! I'd rather eat human flesh, Jellyfish


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Pepsi the Drink?? 

Never tried a Jellyfish


Peanut butter Jelly?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was teasing about the cannibalism


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

pepsi yum 

is allergic to peanuts

yuck

vodka?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yuck 
Spirits aren't for me 

Water?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum

kiwi?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yum 
Lemons?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum-ish

lime


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yum 
Oranges?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum in juices and stuff not to eat on its own lol

crab?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't like crabs that much..

Paper?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

mostly yuck 

plastic totes?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yum! 

Wood?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yuck

poop?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

u ca eat dots well yum

parsley?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 21, 2014)

Yum

Tacos


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum.

cheddar cheese?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 21, 2014)

Yummy

Lobster Mac n cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yum lol

whisky?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't underage drink 

Fish sandwich


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yuck yuck

gin?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

Yummmm.

Scotch?


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Yummmm.
> 
> Scotch?


Depends on my appetite, but yum!
Birthday cake?


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

if it has fruit in it then its a big no

pickles


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> if it has fruit in it then its a big no
> 
> pickles


Yum
Sprouts


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

yuck eugh *winces*

cashew nuts


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

Omg yes, gimme.

Deviled eggs?


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes

Pokemon Meat?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yuck

turkey


----------



## Greninja (Nov 22, 2014)

Yum

Sweet potatoes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

yum

fish?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 22, 2014)

Yummy 

Fish sandwich


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

yum

pizza


----------



## Greninja (Nov 22, 2014)

Yum

Fish n chips


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yum

Smoked Salmon


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 22, 2014)

Yuck

Marshmallows?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 22, 2014)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 22, 2014)

yum

salmon


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 22, 2014)

Yuck

Chicken kiev?


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Don't know

Buffalo?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

don't know

cottage cheese


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 22, 2014)

Yum

Scampi


----------



## Dewy (Nov 22, 2014)

Yum

Caviar


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Yum, I love those 4 pound cans

Tuna?


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Yum, I love those 4 pound cans
> 
> Tuna?



Yum

Smoked Mackerel


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Those cans are only 18k each..
So i'm like it's this or a Car.

Yum

Cod?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

yuck

salmon


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Yum

Lamprey Fish?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

dunno

pumpkin


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Never tried it

Rabbit?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Ditto :c


Corn dogs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

yum

meat pie


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know what a Corn Dog is...

Cavier?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> yum
> 
> meat pie



Ninja'D..


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 23, 2014)

Ugh

Shortbread?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Never tried it

Chili?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum mostly

Ginger cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2014)

yum ..

sourcream & onion chips?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum...

Rhubarb?


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Isn't rhubarb a pirate or something?
Yuck, I don't like eating salty humans.

Sushi?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yuck 


Any and all Fish?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 24, 2014)

yum (only some tho) D;

prawn?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum


Turkey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum

Cheese Doritos?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't know.

Octopus?


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum

Macarons?


----------



## jopony (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum!!
Mac and Cheese?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yuck

Food or water?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

Uhh...

Fish sticks?


----------



## Adventure9 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum

Croutons?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 25, 2014)

yum 

tuna?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 25, 2014)

Yuckkk

Leek and potato soup?


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2014)

Delicious!!! 

tomato soup with cream? (yum)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

yum :3

 caramel candy?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 25, 2014)

Yummm

Lasagne?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

yum yum

parsnip?


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Yum..

Fruit?


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 25, 2014)

Yum! 

Cinnamon waffles? :0


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Never had them..

Frog Legs?


----------



## Mints (Nov 25, 2014)

lol yuck 

angel cake?


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 25, 2014)

Yum!

Vienna Sausages (Yuuum for me.)


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know..

Meat?


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 25, 2014)

There's different variants of meat... Yes, I guess.

Kitkats?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yum!

Apple Sauce?


----------



## Gingerdeer (Nov 25, 2014)

Yum!

Baby food?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

Yuck

Cinnamon beer?


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 26, 2014)

Sounds yum, I've never tried it.  

Chicken flavored Ramen Noodles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2014)

Yum!

Deep fried oreos?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 26, 2014)

Sounds yummy owo (although that also sounds like something that would give me an awful headache).

Canned fish?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 26, 2014)

Yuck!

Strawberry jelly?


----------



## Mints (Nov 26, 2014)

Yuck (I hated jellies all my life don't judge)

French Toast?


----------



## Goth (Nov 26, 2014)

Yum

Pancakes!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2014)

Yum! 

Chocoate pudding?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 26, 2014)

Yuck.
Strawberries!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 26, 2014)

yum!
banana?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 26, 2014)

Yuck

French baguette?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 26, 2014)

yum

yogurt


----------



## a potato (Nov 26, 2014)

Depends but typically yes

Asparagus


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

It's /okay/,

Green beans


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

Yum

Strawberry pop tarts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yum

pasta!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2014)

Yum

String cheese


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yum

Goat Milk?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

No.

Roast chicken?


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Never had it 

Rabbit?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would never eat rabbit or duck- every other meat I would though

Pineapple?


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Never had it 


Bear?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yuck (YOU HAVENT HAD PINEAPPLE?)

apple juice?


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yum


Turkey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

yuck

tomato


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

....


Frog?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

yum

cheese


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yum


Toast? Stitch?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 28, 2014)

Yum (@Toast)

Sausages and mashed potato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 28, 2014)

yum

fish?


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Poutine?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 28, 2014)

Yum

fajitas?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yum.

bell peppers?


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 28, 2014)

yum!

coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yum yum :3

gumdrop candy?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Never had it 


Dove?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

as in the bird? dunno.. probably yuck though.

french fries?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes
Never had them.

Deer?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yum :3

pear squash?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yum


Elk?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yum..

apples?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

They're alright..


Moose?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yum

banana?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Never had one

Beaver?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

never had lol

chicken


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yum


Reindeer?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yum

bear?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yum

White Tail Doe?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

dunno.. yum

pig feet?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yuck


Eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yuck

liver?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm starting to look like a Carnivore..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> yuck
> 
> liver?


Yuck


Cow's Tongue?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yuck

kidneys?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yuck

Frog Legs?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yuck

brain sauce?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yuck

Humans?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

(lol it does exist, it's kind of a bechamel sauce with calf brains or something)

yuck 

sourcream chips?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

(I know)

Never had chips

Antelope?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

dunno.. yuck.. yum

monokuma?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yuck

I can't think of anything else..
Water?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes, I am partial to some H2O.

Cornflakes?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yum! Maybe


Food?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 28, 2014)

Depends I'm picky

" pumpkin crunch?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Never had it

H2O?


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

Seeing that the human body is largely composed of water and cannot survive long periods of time without it, yes! Very yum! Although I must admit, I prefer H20 in the form of coffee. 

Shrimp?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Never had it..

Shark Meat?


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

You should try shrimp if you ever get the chance to! Yuck. Dissected many sharks during my high school years, the meat is very grainy and the smell is putrid. Yuck yuck yuck. 

Cake icing?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yum!
I'll try shrimp one day..

Frog Legs?


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

Yuck. I've been exposed to them multiple times. Just too stringy and smelly.

Billtong (unseasoned beef jerky)?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Never had it before.


Goat cheese?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2014)

never tried it. 

Pineapple?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yum


Red Snapper?


----------



## Hype (Nov 28, 2014)

Not sure
Crab?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Never had it


Gum?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum

Christmas cake?


----------



## matt (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum

Jellied eels


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum

H2O again?


----------



## matt (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes yum

Toast


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

yummm 

donuts?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2014)

yum

apple pie?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum!

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 29, 2014)

Yummmm

Cherries?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2014)

Yummy.

Sweet n sour chicken?


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Never had it

Hot Sauce?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2014)

Omnomnom.

Baked salmon?


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Never had Baked

Cod?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't like salmon, so yuck. >_<

Shrimp tempura?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd. But still yuck.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 29, 2014)

Omg YUM

Lobster sushi?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum.

Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum


Dog Flesh?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 29, 2014)

Nooo yuck. ;-; I love puppies.

Honey garlic wings?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2014)

YUMM.

Sesame chicken?


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum


Goat Milk?


----------



## NewLeafTori (Nov 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Noodles?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum

Stuffing?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 29, 2014)

Depends if it's boxed or homemade. 
Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

YUM 

Sushi


----------



## meenz (Nov 29, 2014)

Yuck!
Green bean casserole?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

YUCK

H?karl?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 29, 2014)

Yuck fish

Gammon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 29, 2014)

never had.

Tuna


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2014)

never tried it.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

YEA I'M EATING IT RIGHT NOW

Guava?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum
Lutefisk?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 29, 2014)

Eek yuck

Butternut squash soup


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 29, 2014)

*More like, Butternut Squash NOPE
Human Brains*


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Yuck
Chile con queso?


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Never had it

Feta?


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

Never had it before.

Caramel?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 29, 2014)

Hmm depends

Sweet potato fries

Edit ninja'd yum on caramel


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum.

Greninja legs? xD


----------



## Greninja (Nov 29, 2014)

-_- I don't lik u

Mascarpone


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Never Had it
sorry..

Ham?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Depends
Venison?


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum


Elk?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Yum
Blue Cheese?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Yuck

Banana tart


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Yum. o3o
Artificial grape candy.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck
churros?


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Almonds?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Yum
Pineapple?


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Pine Tea?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

yuck
bologna?


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Never had it..


Wolf Eyes?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2014)

yuck

Road kill


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Swampert tail? xD


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2014)

yuck

Slowpoke tail?


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yum!

Pikachu Eyes?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck
pickled growlite paws?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2014)

What's a growlite

Rage candy bar?


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Rayquaza Brain?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Greninja said:


> What's a growlite
> 
> Rage candy bar?



Growlithe


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck 

Lumiose galette


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Groudon's Heart?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

yuck
Banana Peel


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yum!


Dog tails?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck
Green Bell pepper?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Lava cookies?


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yum

Clear water?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

yum
cilantro


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Toad Eyes?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck
eye of newt?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2014)

yuck

Crab cakes?


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Greninja tongue?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

yuck
toe of frog?


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Greninja toe?


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

yuck
wool of bat?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm gonna go with no.

Special K cereal?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2014)

Eh no

Calamari


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck
tuna fish


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2014)

yum

Chicken feet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuck

Starfruit


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 30, 2014)

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Nov 30, 2014)

Yum

Fish?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

yum and yuck all depends...

licorice?


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 30, 2014)

Noiru said:


> y*u*m *a*nd y*u*ck *a*ll d*e*p*e*nds...
> 
> l*i*c*o*r*i*c*e*?



*Oh my gosh.
The Vowels on the top minus to vowels on the bottom plus the one answer equals 3, which also confirms Half-Life 3, but also is the amount of sides a triangle has, and the illuminati symbol is a triangle. ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED.
*

_Also ew_
*Buffalo Wings?*


----------



## Ami (Nov 30, 2014)

yuck

french bread


----------



## Dollie (Nov 30, 2014)

Yum.

Cheeseburger?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

yum


liquorice


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 1, 2014)

Nooooo

Profiteroles?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

lol they are called that over there... well yuck

ham?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 1, 2014)

Yuck.

Carrot cake?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 1, 2014)

Yum

Sand?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

yuck lol.

ants?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 1, 2014)

No. Just no.

Sausage rolls?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 1, 2014)

Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

yum :3

pineapple?


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Dec 1, 2014)

Yum!
Grits?


----------



## Aizu (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't even know what that is xD 
Raspberry Sorbet


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

yum :3

toast?


----------



## Aizu (Dec 1, 2014)

If it's toast and jam of course!
Creme Caramel ^ - ^


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Double yum.

Bananas in your ice cream sunday.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 2, 2014)

Hmm, mostly yum.

Nutella?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2014)

never tried it. :/

egg salad?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 2, 2014)

Yuk

Strawberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

yum :3

marmalade candy?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

yum

dog hair


----------



## Greninja (Dec 2, 2014)

Yuck

Tamale pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

looks yum

oatmeal?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 2, 2014)

yum

Pot roast


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

yum

fried chicken?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 2, 2014)

Yum

Shrimp tempura


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

yuck

apples?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2014)

Yum!

Mangoes?


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 2, 2014)

Yuck


Mike's hard lemonade


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

i like lemons D; 


Pineapple


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 2, 2014)

My fav!

Chicken wings?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

yum

toaster strudel


----------



## Leela (Dec 2, 2014)

Yum.

Mint choc chip ice cream?


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Never had it

Cheese?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Yum

Brownies


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2014)

YUM.

Ketchup?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Sure

Bacon and cheese fries?


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh god yes x10. 

McDonald's?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Yuck!

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Yessss. Pretty much anything with bacon is an ok for me. 

Romaine lettuce?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm not sure

Cesar Salad?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yum!

Fudge brownies?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 2, 2014)

U mean like covered in fudge if so than yuck

Rotisserie chicken


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2014)

yum.

foie gras? xD


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

never had it

chinese food


----------



## Dollie (Dec 3, 2014)

YUM

Blueberry pie?


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 3, 2014)

yuck

anchovie pizza?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

yum

potato


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Yum

Beef casserole?


----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

Yuck

Fishballs


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Yum

Lime?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Yum

Coconut macaroons?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 3, 2014)

tentative yum

Goldfish crackers?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Yum

Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2014)

yum XD

meatballs?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Yum

uuhm..Cookies?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 3, 2014)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

YUM!

Cucumbers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

yum

Feta


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Yuck

Danish pastries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

yum

coconut


----------



## Greninja (Dec 3, 2014)

Depends

Lentil soup


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Yuck.

Scrambled eggs with syrup.


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 4, 2014)

Yuck. Oatmeal.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

yum

pasta and meatballs


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Never Had it

Ice cream?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum

Cafe latte?


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum

Pepsi Max?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

yum 

mountain dew?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Yuck

Apple Pie?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum.

Ginger ale.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 4, 2014)

Yummm.

Raisin bread?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Sneaky raisin cookies?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum

Turkish delight


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2014)

I have no idea what that even is

Oreos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

yum


mango


----------



## Greninja (Dec 4, 2014)

yum

dried mango with chile powder


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yuck

popcorn


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

yum

pigeons?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

r u kidding me 

sugar cookies


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Yummmm

Waffles?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2014)

yum

chinese food


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

yum if not with nuts and rubbish

coffee?


----------



## starlite (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum yum yum!!!

Pavlova?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Christmas cookies?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum.

Sour Cream and Onion chips?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yuck

dr pepper


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum yum yum.

Rocky road ice cream?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 4, 2014)

yummy

pumpkin cake roll?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Dec 4, 2014)

yum
ice cream sundae


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum omfg.

Hamburger helper?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yum

captain morgan of your choice


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Cherries?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't mind them....

Cherry Tomato?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Cherry cola?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Yuck

Ranch Sauce?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum. Give me all the ranch.

Cereal?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum

potato soup with bacon and cheese on top


----------



## Puffy (Dec 4, 2014)

yum

Buttered potato


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum.

Rice crispies?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum

White chocolate


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum.

S'mores?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 4, 2014)

Yum!

Fried Rice?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum

Green beans?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum! My piggies would agree c:

Shark fin dumplings?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't even wanna know XP

Jalapeno pickles?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

C'mon, be adventurous ;D
Jalapeno pickles are yummy~

Peanut butter cookies!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ everything that has the word cookies in it is yummy and sexy....

Cotton Candy?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum! In moderation...

Apples?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 5, 2014)

Hmm, yeah they're okay.

Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Usually yum, unless the sauce is super sweet. XP

Calamari?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck

veggie soup


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

veggie soup with cream is good!

Cappuccino?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 5, 2014)

yum
prawns with mayonnaise?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck

gingerbread cookies


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yummy. O3O

Deep fried butter? (Ick)


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Apple crumb cobbler?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

yum

worms in dirt


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

If you're referring to gummy worms in chocolate pudding, yum. 

Artificial banana flavoured candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

yum..mostly.

french fries`?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

yum

blue belle ice cream


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yum

cotton candy flavored ice cream from Baskin-Robbins?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck

Tostilocos?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Never tried it. It sounds like it would give me a sugar induced headache, though. XD

Poutine?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd gah. I haven't tried toscilocos though either.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

uh yuck

sourcream crisps?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yum?

bananas?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

BUT IT'S GRAVY ON CHEESE FRIES. ;-;
jk i don't like it either.
---------------------
yuck. :L

Egg rolls?

- - - Post Merge - - -

STAHP BEATING ME TO MY POSTS GUYS. ;-;
Yum for bananas.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Doritos?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Depends on the flavour. But if it's just the generic cheese ones, yuck.

Cheetos?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yum!

Jelly Beans?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Depends. I have to be in the mood for them. I'll say yum.

Walnuts? c':


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yummy. C:

Strawberry rhubarb pie?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck? I've never had it but rhubarb is a weird word. :c

Fun Dip?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck, although I used to love it when I was like six and waiting for my swimming lessons to start. XD

Ranch dressing?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

YUM x100.

Carrots?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

carrots are ok I guess...

Hummus?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

YUM YUM YUM. Especially if it has garlic in it and I get to eat it with pita chips.

Celery?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck lol

cauliflower


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum.

Sugar. c':


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck. XP

Cucumber?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do like sugar, just not by itself. It gives me massive headaches. ;3;


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum.

BLT sandwich?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck (I hate tomatoes. ._.)

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yum 

Raspberries?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

YUM.

Mangoes?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

yumyumyum (Whenever I get a small box of berries of any sort I end up eating them all in one sitting.)

Ice cream cake?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mangoes are still great, yummers.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum. My birthday cake this year was ice cream cake. <33

Oranges?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

YUM (I've been eating like an orange a day for breakfast now. c

Pears?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck

potatoes?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum.

Brownies?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

yum

whipped cream?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yummy!

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

YUM

Coconuts?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck. Yuckuyukcukukyukck.

Flour. Just flour.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

BLEGH
My brother dared me to eat a spoonful of it once. It was gross and turned all slimy and dry at the same time. ICK.

Jalapeno peppers?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yucm. I don't know.

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck 

salmon?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck. I had a bad experience with it when I was five.

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Fish?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yum!

ninjas?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck. No cannibalism here.

Peaches?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yummy!
Honestly, any fruit will get a yum from me.

Skittles?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum. <333

Hot pockets?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yum!

Almonds?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum? I guess I'm kind of neutral on almonds. ._.

Fritos?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yum?

Kiwi?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum! But I think I'm a little allergic to it because it makes my throat tickle??

Blueberries?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

It might just be the acid in the kiwi, because my throat tickles when I eat it as well.
Yum!

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck. :c

Apples?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum! I'll be having one today :3

Asian pears?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Dunno, never had one.

Cinnamon?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck if i have too much of it

cucumbers?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum.

Lemons?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

only yummy when added to something else...

Camel meat?


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck!
Dried apples?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck. XP
Banana Chips


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck cant stand bananas

raspberries with sugar?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum, I guess? Although raspberries are fine by themselves imo. c:

Cake pops?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck

Pepsi Lollipops?


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck
Mongolian Beef?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck?

Salmon?


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuck
Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

ALL cookies are yummm 

Candy Corn?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum!

Apple crumble?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

yum

caramel apples?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck.

guacamole?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 5, 2014)

yum

chicken sandwich


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Yum
Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2014)

yuck

chocolate and vanilla icecream?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum!
Neapolitan ice cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

yum

mozzarella


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum
Strawberry Jam?


----------



## Satchel (Dec 6, 2014)

yuck

pretzels


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

yum!

Baguettes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum!

Croissants?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

yum!

Honey?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2014)

yuck

toast


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 6, 2014)

yuck
fish


----------



## azukitan (Dec 6, 2014)

Fish is always delicious.

Cotton candy?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum.

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum

English muffin


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum

honey porridge


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum

banana ice cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

yum

fruit cake?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Nah

Ice cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

yum


apple pie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum (but poor apples )

Anything from Chick-fil-A?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Yuck.

Almond milk?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

never had it before, but sounds delicious

cheesecake?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Yuck

Soy milk


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum.

Orange gatorade?


----------



## Syd (Dec 6, 2014)

Yuck!
Biscotti from Starbucks?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum

grilled salmon


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

never tried it but I'd love to I guess ~

Cheese Popcorn?


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 6, 2014)

Yass.

Grilled steak?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

Yuck, I don't eat mammals. It makes me sad. ;3;

Cream soda?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

yum?

French Toast?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

Ehh.. yum I guess? But pancakes and waffles are better. c:

Onion rings?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 6, 2014)

yum

pizza with pineapples


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Yuck!

pizza with chicken and barbecue sauce?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum. I'd basically eat anything so

Hershey Symphony Bar


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

yum

cheese burger?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum

cottage pie?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

yum

chicken pot pie?


----------



## uyumin (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum 
sandwich?


----------



## SouleatingSpycrab (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum.
Dark Chocolate Snickers.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

yum

caramello koala


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Yuck?

Pasta from Olive Garden?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 6, 2014)

I've actually never eaten there before, but I assume it's good since that's what they're known for.

Taro mochi cakes?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

never had one

Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 6, 2014)

yum.

Chili?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 6, 2014)

It depends on my mood, but I'll just say yuck.

Pie.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Depends on what pie. Yum.

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

yum, I guess

Coffee cake


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 6, 2014)

Yum.

Eggs.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuum

Chicken


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 7, 2014)

Usually yum. It depends on how it's cooked, though. C:

Strawberry milk?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum

hot chocolate?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 7, 2014)

Yummm

Apple cider?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum

Banana Split?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

yum

Fish


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuck!
Ramen?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum

Jam tart?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum!

Kangararoo?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 7, 2014)

yuck
noodles?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum!

Ginger snaps?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

yum

Turkey


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

yuck~~

pizza :3c


----------



## secretlyenvious (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum!
Shortcake.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

yum

Pudding?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

yum

fish and chips


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

yum

tuna casserole?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum!

Carrots with ranch dip?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

eh, it's alright I guess....

popsicles?


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

Depends on the flavor, the weird ones that seem to only be sold by icecream men are the best things ever (bubblegum popsicle ftw).

Nilla wafers?


----------



## Syd (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum c:
Crepes!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 7, 2014)

They look good, but I've never had it even though there's this Crepe stand at a mall where I live that I always pass by.


Eggs.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yum! (Give crepes a try one day, they sure are good.)

Cookies & Cream ice cream?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 7, 2014)

So much yum. c:

Salad?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum!

PB&J?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

Ugh noooo.

Cocktail sausages?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuck.

Chocolate with almonds?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum!

Hershey's Kisses?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum!

Ritz crackers with peanut butter?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

Ritz yum, PB no.

Fairy cakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

yum

dark chocolate?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuck. 

White chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

yum-ish it's too sweet tbh

walnuts?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2014)

Eh... yuck.

Ramune


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum! 

Mayonnaise  eww


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

yum haha

shrimps?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum. 

French fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

yum :3

cheeseburger


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuck!

Honey


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum

Satsumas?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

yum-ish depends on season.

milk?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

yum I guess...

caramel apple?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

yummish

flan


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum!

Grapefruit?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum.

Reeses Pieces?


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuck
Skittles?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yumyuymumyuymumyummymuymum.

Cool ranch doritos?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

yummy

kettle cooked lays


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuck.

Sour cream and onion pringles?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum 

Chile and lime funyuns?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuck.

Ham sandwich with mayo and cheese?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuck

Sugared raisins


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuck???
??

Chocolate pudding pie?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

yum

cookie dough


----------



## Greninja (Dec 8, 2014)

yummy

Chilaqulies


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

yum

sizzling chicken?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum.

Biscuits and gravy?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

yum

fruit popsicles?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 8, 2014)

Yum! (What kind of fruit?)

Chicken and waffles?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

together? ew, separate? YUMM

cocopops


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

Yum

Smarties?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

yuck
chocolate pudding?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Yummmm

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 9, 2014)

Yuck.

Bananas?


----------



## starlite (Dec 9, 2014)

Yuuuuck!!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

Yummy.

Hash browns?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmm I can't really say... Yum probably!

Sweet and salty popcorn! ϵ( 'Θ' )϶


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

never tried it so yum 

tea with ginger and honey?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

Not tried, but probably yum.

Mince pies?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

yum
dark chocolate?


----------



## Zedd (Dec 9, 2014)

Yuck x_x

Cheesecake?


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 9, 2014)

yum

hot chocolate?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 9, 2014)

Yum!

Marshmallows?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

yum

cream cheese?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

Yuck

Pop tarts?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

yum

Giant Gummy Worm?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

Yum

Honey-roast ham?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2014)

yuck
fish fingers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

yum

calamari rings


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

yum

Sea Soup?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

No thanks.

Meringue?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yuck 

Mountain Dew


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 10, 2014)

Yuck
hash browns.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

yum

tuna


----------



## Minene (Dec 10, 2014)

yuck

marshmallows


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

yum

caramello koala


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Yum?

Gingerbread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

yum

meatballs and pasta


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 11, 2014)

yum!
cadbury picnic bar?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 11, 2014)

Yuck

Honey bunches of oats cereal


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 11, 2014)

Depends on the flavor tbh, but mostly yum

peppermint bark *drools*


----------



## oreo (Dec 11, 2014)

^ I never tried but judging by the Google images shown, it looks delicious. ^^
Nutella macarons?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 11, 2014)

yum
sour-cream pringles


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

yum

ginger tea?


----------



## kassie (Dec 11, 2014)

Dunno, sounds yum though.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 11, 2014)

Yum

Chicken soup?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 11, 2014)

Yum :3

Almond milk?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 11, 2014)

Yum!

Frosted flakes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 11, 2014)

Yum

hot dogs?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 11, 2014)

Only Turkey hot dogs yum

Sweet heart?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

yum? idk

cherry ripe chocolate


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't really know what that is, but it sounds awesome.

Stollen? (it's a cake)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

yum

Strawberry Crepes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 12, 2014)

Double yum!

Eggs and bacon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

yuck

pasta and meatballs


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

yum 

kn?ck?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

Never had it but I would like to try 

Spinach lasagna?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

yum :3 (yes it's awesome and without nuts most of the time so I can eat them all )

green tea?


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 12, 2014)

yum

Pistachio icecream


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

yuck.. and i can't eat nuts


pepper crisps?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 12, 2014)

Hmm, probably yuck seeing as I hate peppers.

Pineapple fritters?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Yum.

Butter pecan ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

yuck

bacon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

yum

nutella


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

yuck

sugar?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

strait out of the sugar cane? yum!

Macaroni and Cheese :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

yum

cupcakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

yum

pudding (fruit)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

anything that starts with pudding and ends with pudding is YUM

ahem, Pringles (original)?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 12, 2014)

Yummy

Empanadas?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

Never had one but sounds yum.

Onion Rings?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

yum

chilli


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 13, 2014)

Yuck

Lasagne?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2014)

tentative yum.

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

yum

popsicle?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

Yum

Fish patties


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2014)

Yuuuuuuum! Especially salmon. 

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

yum

tea with lemon and honey?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

Yuck

Candy Cane


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 13, 2014)

Yuck
mash potaters


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

YUM

apple pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

yum

orange chocolate


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

yum?

hello panda biscuits


----------



## Dollie (Dec 13, 2014)

YuM.

Molasses cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

never had but probably yuck lol

vodka?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 13, 2014)

Yuck.

Strawberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

yum.

oatmeal


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Yuck

potato sandwich with cheddar cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

yum..i guess

raspberry soda


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

yum

apple lollipops?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

yum

watermelon chewing gum?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

yum

spicy gelato? (yes it exists)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

yum?

milo


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 13, 2014)

never had it

angel food cake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

yum

chicken sandwich with mayo


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 13, 2014)

yuck dont eat chicken

calamari.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

yum

hot chips and fish


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

yum

tuna?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

yum

prawns


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 14, 2014)

Yuck

Bacon double cheeseburger?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 14, 2014)

yum

scrambled eggs?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 14, 2014)

yum

toast?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 14, 2014)

yum yum yum!

sugar cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

yum-ish

donuts?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 14, 2014)

yum
bacon?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

yum

garlic bread


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

yum :3

toffee


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yum

Coffee


----------



## Greninja (Dec 14, 2014)

yuck
I only like decaf 

Sausage wrapped in pancake


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 14, 2014)

Yum.

Lime cordial? (a drink)


----------



## Greninja (Dec 14, 2014)

yuck

fish tacos


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Yum. :3
Unless it has tomatoes on it.

Fish and chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

yum.. omg

kebab?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

yum
mayo?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 14, 2014)

Yum.

Caramel?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

yuck

egg and bacon roll


----------



## Greninja (Dec 15, 2014)

Never tried

Cookies n milk


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 15, 2014)

cookies - yum 
milk - yuck

gummy peach rings ;w;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

yum

hot chips?


----------



## Airy (Dec 15, 2014)

yum

Soy milk?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 15, 2014)

yum
duck and orange sauce?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

yum?

caramel latte?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 15, 2014)

Never tried but sounds good.

Almond croissant?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

Yum

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 15, 2014)

YUM. 

Gummy worms?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

Yum, especially if they're sour :3

Kolaches?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

judging by its look ...yuck 

fruitcake?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 15, 2014)

yuck. 

Celery?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

yum

ketchup?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2014)

Yum, especially sweet <3

Honey mustard


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 15, 2014)

Yum

Potato wedges?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2014)

Yummy <33

Sweet n sour chicken


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 15, 2014)

Yum! :3

Sesame chicken?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

Heavenly <3

Pop-Tarts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

Never tried! 

Freddo frog


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 15, 2014)

Haha, I haven't had a Freddo in years! But yum.

Chocolate shortbread?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

yum

Pop Tarts?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

never had.. yum? 

chocolate m&m?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 15, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate pastry


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

yuck 


peanuts


----------



## Bcat (Dec 15, 2014)

yum.

Olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

yuck too salty for me.

kebab pizza?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

never tried, sounds alright

tuna


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 15, 2014)

Yum, I love tuna :3 
Peanut butter?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

yum

nutella?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 15, 2014)

hell yum.

quiche?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had it.

Marowak Bone Marrow?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

No, her soul would forever haunt me.

Rice pudding?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had it..

Lickywhatever xD(I forgot that pokemon's name)
Licky's Tongue?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

yuck not a fan of eating body parts lol xD

cod?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yum?

Blueberry Jam?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

yuck..

orange?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum~ 
Cheese burger?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum

Fajitas?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum.

Chicken?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum

Corn casserole?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had it.

Feet?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

feet are yum! ever heard of feet fetish? yeah me neither ~

my intestines?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum!

Whitney's Eyes?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

all eyes are yum, when you lock your teeth on one you hear a pop and the liquid splatter everywhere, amazing stuff 

your eyes?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum!
I already tried one..

Frog legs?!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yum, especially deformed ones that have maggots in them....

maggots?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum!

Rice?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Lice are yum

Wolfgang? you should taste him really...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had him..

Skye?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

I would never eat Skye <3

pork crackles


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had it..

Chips? xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

with ketchup, yum 

your barf?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yuck

Frog Eyes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol, yuck.

Stuffing?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had it..
Coffee?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm a sucker for coffee, basically my blood is made out of coffee :3

Warheads?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum
Hrm, French fries?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum

Potato Fries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum

Chicken?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

yum

seafood


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yuck,

Sushi?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

Yummmm

Kimchi


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had it.

Kimchiyu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yuck?
Marshamallows


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

What is that. I'll say yum anyway...
Carrots


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

It's cereal..that's like chocolate..it's good.....and yum!

Broccoli


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum 
Cauliflower?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

Yummmm

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum 
Spinach?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

double yum

curry?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah yum. Depends though 

Vinegar?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

like...just plain? no...but vinegar in pretty much anything? yum

uuuuummmmmmm...bread


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum!

Wine Vinegar?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

with other stuff...yum!


PICKLE JUICE


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum!

Pickles?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

The most yum


banana peppers?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yum


Hot Sauce?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

salami?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 17, 2014)

Yuck

Sushi


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yuck 
green apples?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

OJ


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

(if it's no pulp) yum!


french toast?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeeessssss
Waffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yuck

cream


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

Nachos?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum omg

cauliflower?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum

bananas?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

orange?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

mandarin orange is yum

tomatoes?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yuck

salad?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

omg how could you say yuck to tomatoes... And yum!


Ummm steak~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yuck

grilled chicken with herbs


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

booooo and yum...if I'm craving it


mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

spicy noodles


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum!!!

Meatballs?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

licorice


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

The most yuck ever


dark chocolate?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

um yum, depends though, i absolutely hate the coloured ones. 
cheese

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww dayum, ninjas everywhere.
dark chocolate is ok

still cheese tho


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

cheese is like yum or yum depending on the kind


goldfish?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

the cracker or the fish itself..?

yuck anyways

mustard?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

oh hoooollyy hell no mustard is yuck yuck yuck omg ewwww
hmm, warm coke? c;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

umm yuck lol

kiwi?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

kiwifruit?
ohh hell yeah gimme some of dat. yummy :3

red grapes?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yes lol


yuck

raisins?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

um yuck
green grapes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yuck

coca cola


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

eh, if its the last option I don't mind it....

zucchini?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

so yum omg

raisin toast?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

ujhhhhj yuck i hate raisins

cream puff?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

wtf is that

peanuts?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yuck and im allergic lol

wine gums


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

i dont kno ;-;

nutella


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

well, it's nice but it always gives me Diarrhea :C

apple muffin?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

yum ;-;

banana bread?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Ew
Corn bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum i guess

feta cheese


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

Yuck

Potato gratin?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

shrimp?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum!


Baked potato?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum

Steak?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

custard


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't eat beef, so yuck I guess. :L

Clementines?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd
Custard is yummy (unless it's made from powder.)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

beef with custard.. yum xD

yum...ish

pears


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

Falafel?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum!

Naan?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

cheez doodles


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

lol wat 
yum..?

baked cheesecake?


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 17, 2014)

Yumm!

Pickles?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum!!!!

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yuck

well use google.

cherries


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

Butter Cookies?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

Yuck

Shrimp tempura


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

ew 
barbecued koala stuffed with gum leaves?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yuck lol

tuna


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum.

Dumplings?


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum.

Buffalo Wings?


Hello! xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yum i guess

sweet chili sauce


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

avocado?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yuck 
Kettle corn chips?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum :3

Froot Loops?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum 
Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

honey


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum 
Baked Zetti?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

Toppoki?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

What's that? :0
Fudge pop? x3


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum

Walnut brownies?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

Jalape?o?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Yuck

Lunch meat?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

Blue Cheese?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum
Chocolate cake?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum

Lettuce dippers?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum~
Tuna Melt?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

Caesar Salad?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum 
Hot chocolate?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yummm ~

Lasagne?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum

Toast with chocolate milk


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Double yum 
double chocolate cake?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yum

Espresso?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2014)

yuck.

cherries?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yuck 
Grapes?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum

Pretzel bun


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 17, 2014)

Yumm

Sashimi


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum~ 
Tacos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

hot chips!


----------



## Rock (Dec 18, 2014)

eh

cotton candy ice cream


----------



## Ramen (Dec 18, 2014)

yuck. :c
semi sweet chocolate chips


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Yum

nachos with salsa


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 18, 2014)

Yuck

Crispy peking duck?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 18, 2014)

Yum!

Green tea?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Yuck
Rice Crispy Treat? :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yuck

bob?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Eat Bob? Yuck 
Wheat Bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

yes eat him

pinky?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

you mean the baby mouse? why would i do such a horrible thing? :C
but yeah baby mice are still yum

uhm, Kebabs?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Yuck 
Snickers?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yuck

pango


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 18, 2014)

yuck. i dont want to eat any villagers T-T

Tofu


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

Yuck

Pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

bam


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

What lol

Pho


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

goulash soup


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

zucchini cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yuck

tomatoes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

Pomegranate?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

banana


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2014)

quasi-yum

See's candy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

never tried

bbq shapes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

Parfait?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

yum

chicken ham


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Yuck

Fish?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

yum!

salmon?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum!

Flounder?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 19, 2014)

yuck ;w;

banana pudding cookies


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck?

Carrot cake?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Carrots?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum

Albondigas soup


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Never had it.

Tomato Soup?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck

Potato chowder soup


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum,

Mushroom Soup?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

YUCK

Ramen?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

YUM! xD

Ramen Chicken?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

Never tried

Noodles


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Never Tried just noodles xD

Any Soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yum and yuck lol

beau


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yuck
armpit hair?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yum i usually lick mine

unicorn meat?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck D:
Surstr?mming


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

................... :/

ahem, Magikarp?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yuck

also surstr?mming is a canned herring-ish type of fish that smells terrible.. swedish speciality.

bullet bill?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

I know what surstr?mming is 

bullet bill? you mean as in "bullet" bullet bill? WHY?? XP

alright, back to actual edible food: Dragon Roll?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yummm~

Eel?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yuck

that's why i wrote it airhead 

orange soda


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

yum
strawberries and cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yum

pear yoghurt


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2014)

yuck.

green bean casserole?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yuckk green beans :C

ham


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2014)

yum.

hard peppermints?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yum

cherry chocolate


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2014)

blech I hate cherries.

peanutbutter fudge?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

allergic so yuck and yeah i hate cherries too

gingerbread cookies


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2014)

yuck. 

duck breast?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck

Salami


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Elk?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yum

isabelle?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Shark Meat?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck

Stewed plums?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Apples?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck

Slowpoke tail


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks yummy... and pixelated lol

Almond Joy chocolate?


----------



## Zady (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum.
Flan?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

Yummm.

Raspberry jam?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

yum
custard cream biscuits?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

Never had em, but they sound awesome.

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 19, 2014)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMM ;w;

Green Apple Soda ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum!!

Terry's Chocolate Orange?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum?

Oranges?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

yum

pineapple rings?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum,

Pineapple Juice?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum

Chicken wraps


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

yum

Cheese Puffs?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Cheese?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum especially with grapes and bread

Hot pockets


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

yum

buttercheeze?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Butter?-Paula Dean


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

does it even exist?? if not, then yum ~

monkey ball


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Chocolate?


----------



## a potato (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum

Potatoes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

yum

Snow Cones?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Frog Legs?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

why frog legs? why not a whole frog? I want a whole frog! D':

dung beetles


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Dung?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

not even with sauce :/

Yogurt?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum?

Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

yum

sweet potato fries?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum,

Brains?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

yum, especially gummy ones :3

Candy Corn?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuck,

Candy?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

seriously? >.>

Paste?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

paste?

tuna


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum.

Grapes.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2014)

yum.

Orange chicken?


----------



## Zady (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum.
Lychee?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 19, 2014)

never had it. (that is an option right <.<)

escargot?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 19, 2014)

Yum.

Crepes?

And just an additional thing, don't ruin the spirit of the game by saying "never had it"
I'm pretty sure if you're on this website you have the time to take 2 seconds and google the food.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Never tried them

Oatmeal


----------



## Zady (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum. Love it.
Clam Chowder?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,


Crab?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Never tried

Egg?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Chips?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 20, 2014)

Raw egg ew no 

Blood sausage


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,

Ninja? Whoops
Fruit?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

yum
steak?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Turkey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

yuck

fried rice


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,


Chicken?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yum I love chicken more than candy ~

cheese sticks?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

yum
mashed potato?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

yum
mashed pumpkin'?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum.

Courgette.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

idk what that is


quiche?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

edit: yum
tomatoes?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

yum

salt?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

SALTTTTT YUM
good ol roast dinner?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

yum

battered pork


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,

Broccoli


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Hot Sauce?


----------



## Zady (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum, 
Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum ( My favourite chocolate too....)

Toast?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum!

Olive bread?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,

Olives?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum!

Rice cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yum

tzatziki


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,

Tofu? Yuck


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yum

raspberry sorbet?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Any Sorbet?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yum mostly

chips


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Cod?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Never tried.

Coffee?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Black Coffee?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

depends >.>

cheeze muffinz? yes they do exist ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,

Muffins?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 20, 2014)

yum.

Durians?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Guava?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yuck

honey cake?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Honey?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yum *o*

Soy Sauce?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,

Honey Sauce?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yum! especially MY honey sauce *o*

Gravy?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuck,

Grawy?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yum

raw onions?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Leeks?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yum

purple falafel?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Nein,

Waffles?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yum

sugar canes?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yum-ish

saffron


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

never tried

chilli chips


----------



## Bcat (Dec 20, 2014)

you mean tortilla chips? yum!

spaghetti?


----------



## Dollie (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum.

Vanilla yogurt?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum.

Chocolate?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

I like dark chocolate.

White chocolate?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum!! xD

Feta Cheese?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Yummy!

Snickerdoodle cookies?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum!

Peanut Butter Cookies?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

YUUMM.

Crab salad?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Never had it >.<


Sugar Cookies?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 20, 2014)

never tried.

kung pao chicken?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Never had that either

Chicken?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

YES GIMME.

Turkey?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yum,

Buffalo Hot Sauce?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

i like hot sauce? so yes.

Hot chilli tuna and bread in a salad


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum,

Flounder?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

yuck

See's Candies


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 21, 2014)

Never tried, but probably yum.

Weetabix?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2014)

Never tried but sounds yum.

Bacon peanut butter smoothie?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

yuck

cream puffs


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum??


Fish Fillets?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

yuck

kn?ck


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yum

me?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yuck,

Food?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum...

Apple pie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

yum

bananas?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2014)

yum- but only with other things not by themselves

sugar cookies with royal icing?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum, but only one and with a cuppa.

Tiramisu?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yuck

watermelon syrup?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 21, 2014)

never tried

cooked rabbit?


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

yuck

3ds metal stylus


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum!

Greninja Legs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> yuck
> 
> 3ds metal stylus



Yuck


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yummm, I always wanted to lick them~ *o*

Greninja's tongue? yum~


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yuck,

Greninja's scarf


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

pfff it's an insult to call it a scarf! it's a licker, a tastyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy one mmmmmmmmm

ahem, Greninja?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum,

Jolteon?!?!?!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

why? because AHEM, you ARE Jolteon somewhere I know? pffffff

me? I'm delicious purrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yuck,

I love Jolteon,
I hate that Sylveon?


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum

Creampie?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Yuck,
> 
> I love Jolteon,
> I hate that Sylveon?



**** you


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> **** you



I knew you would reply! xD
I actually like Jolteon and Sylveon...
Cows?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yum

of course you don't like sylveon, he's pink and looks extremely feminine and cutesy, like hello kitty. and he's like 70% male which is funny

Swirlix?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yuck!
I hate Faerie Types!

Sableye?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

I can't eat sableye even if I wanted to, it looks extremely stiff...

Master Chief? I'd eat him, with his armor on


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

...

Dogs?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a pet dog, I wouldn't eat him...

Peacock?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum

Cat?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

I had a pet cat named Gucci last year, we loved him so much but my diabetic brother is allergic so we gave him away to a british family~I wouldn't eat my pet

Horse?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum,

Fruit?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

all fruit is yum

anything that smells delicious?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Guava Nectar?
Yum.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yuck

spiders?_ all of them..._


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum,

Snakes?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yuck but then yum...I dunno, they look kinda yummy....

Lions? rofl


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum

Dog hearts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yuck

Starburst chews


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum,

Lemon Starburst?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum

Butter?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yuck,

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 22, 2014)

Yuck

Steak?


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yum,

Hot Sauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

yum :3

rice


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

yum

air


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

yum i guess

slowking


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yuck,

Bird?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2014)

depends on what kind. 

chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yum,

Any Cookie??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

dunno depends

milk?


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yum,

Chocollate?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

yum ish

chuck norris


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yuck,

Stuff?


----------



## alesha (Dec 22, 2014)

Yum!
Mushroom


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Depends.

Dark Chocolate?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

stuff?

Honey


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yum,
Wrong thread xD

Chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

yum

norris chuck


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yuck,

Nouri?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

yum

tacos


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yuck,

Corpse?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

yuck

disband


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 22, 2014)

Yuck!

Ramen?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2014)

Yesss, spicy <3

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 22, 2014)

yuck

apple Cobbler pie


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Yum!

Buffalo Wings?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

yum

salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

They're okay

Apple pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

yuck

chocolate malteasers


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

never heard of it :c

Gelato?


----------



## macuppie (Dec 22, 2014)

Yum!

Skittles?


----------



## Zady (Dec 22, 2014)

Meh..
Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

yum

birthday cake oreos


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 22, 2014)

Yum!

dumplings


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2014)

yum, depends on what kind though

mac n' cheese?


----------



## Zady (Dec 22, 2014)

YUM
Macarons?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

beans and potatoes


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck,

Potatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

yum

steak


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum,

Chips?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck 

yogurt?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum,

Milk?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 23, 2014)

A million times yummmm

chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

xD Yum,

Ice Cream?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

yum

steak


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum.

Goat Cheese?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

bleh

Chocolate cake


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum! 

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum!

Vanilla Cake?


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum!

Pasta


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck..

Sheep?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 23, 2014)

I've never had sheep...

Shrimp?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Never had that.

Goat Meat?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 23, 2014)

No.

Popcorn?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum

Candy canes


----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2014)

Yummy especially the Starburst ones!


Chocolate


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum

Hash browns?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

yum

sausage


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum?
Ice Coffee.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck.

Celery.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

cream


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck

Cheese?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 23, 2014)

Hmmm, only on pizza and pasta.

Chicken kiev?


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck! 

Creamed corn?

(Edit: this is making me hungry..)


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck,

Catfish?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 23, 2014)

You again! Why do I always post after you?
Yuck

Christmas Pudding!


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Never had it.

Freshwater Large Mouth Bass?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck no! I'm a vegetarian

Green tea?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum,

Black Tea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

yum

cherry ripe


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Never had it.

Black and Green tea mix?


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 23, 2014)

Never had it.

Spaghetti?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck,

Cod?


----------



## wassop (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum,

Olive Pizza?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck,

Feta Pizza?
Page 666


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yum

Wolfgang?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck >.>

Eyes?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

depends >.>

Dab fish?~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum,

Ham?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

feet? >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

YUUUCK!

GERM-X?!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

px-41 serum


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

piranha plant? >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck,

Uranium?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

my green feather?~


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

idk...>.~

fur


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yum

slurpuff~


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck
The same but not turkey, ham?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, that was for chicken mayo sandwich

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never heard of it
Christmas pudding?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck,

Pudding?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Vanilla Pudding.


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum
Yule log?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

Bagel?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck,

Plaques?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

chicken legs


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum,

Chicken?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

my questions?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum,

Soda?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

yuck

used tissue?


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck, raspberry pie?


----------



## Minimo (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck

Chocolate Desserts?


----------



## wassop (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck,

Tamales?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

Yummmy!

Menudo?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Never had it.

Chocolate Chip Cookies?


----------



## wassop (Dec 23, 2014)

Eh Yum,

Green Beans?


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuck

Noodles?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

Depends, usually yum

Sour candy


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

Yum!

Cotton candy


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 24, 2014)

Meh, more yum.

shrimp


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Never had it.

Chocolate Milk?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

yum

tempura


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Never had it.

Snails?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

yuck

quiche


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Never had any of this food xD

Bone Marrow?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2014)

Yum
 green cordial after brushing ur teeth??


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Yuck, You're back!

Lemonade after brushing your teeth?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 24, 2014)

No way.

Spaghetti bolognese?


----------



## alesha (Dec 24, 2014)

Yum
Tomato


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

Ehhh, yum

Salad


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Yum,

Spinach?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 24, 2014)

Yum -

tofu ?


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 24, 2014)

yuck,
Cow tongue (lengua de vaca)


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 24, 2014)

Yuck.

Sushi?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 24, 2014)

do you have some? :3

coffee


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Yum,

Black Coffee?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 24, 2014)

yuck, it needs something

gummi worms?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess..

Milk?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

yuck


choco cake?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

yum

Snickers chocolate


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Yum?

Butter?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 24, 2014)

Yum (just in small doses and not by itself)

Fruit cake?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Never had it.

Dove?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 24, 2014)

Yuck

Tiramisu ?


----------



## KawaiiSushi (Dec 25, 2014)

never had it
Donuts?


----------



## Sumia (Dec 25, 2014)

Yum

Snails ?


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Yuck,

Juice?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 26, 2014)

Yum.

Lime jello?


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Yum,

Lemons?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

Yum!

Cupcakes?


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Never had them before >.<


Oranges?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

yum 

fish


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

depends on what kind, but generally yum


biscuits and gravy


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Yuck,

Potatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yum

chicken noodles?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

yum

California roll


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Yum?

Roman Noodles?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never had Roman noodles, are they ancient or modern? 

Cashew nuts?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

I forgot... :/
Yum,

Honey?


----------



## rheana18 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yuck.

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yuck,

Oranges?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

yum

pomegranate


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

yum

waffles


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

yum

pb on toast and honey


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

yuck and allergic to peanuts

orange chocolate


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yum,

Lemons?


----------



## wassop (Dec 28, 2014)

Yum!
Cherries?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yum,

Chocolate Cat Paws?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

yuck

raspberry soda


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Yum,

Gooseberries?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

Yum.

Tiffin?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Never had it.. :/

Rose hips?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

never had

caramel koala?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Never had it..

Blackberries?


----------



## rheana18 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck.
Blueberries?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,

Persimmons?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum

Lychee?


----------



## rheana18 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck. 
Durians?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck,

Cherries?


----------



## rheana18 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck. 
Persimmons?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,

Chocolate?


----------



## rheana18 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum.
Apple pie?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum!

Any Pie?


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,

Cheesecake?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,

Sandwiches?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Muffins?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Never had them.. 

Um..
Subway Sandwiches?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

yum..especially subway melt

pepper


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,

Straight up Tabasco?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

yum ffs

cream


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,

Chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

yum-ish .. depends

tomato


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,

Salmon?


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Tamales?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Never had it.

Lemons?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

yumish

lime


----------



## Aizu (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum! ^ ^

Mango?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,

Guava?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

yuck

marshmallows


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

yum

Pop Tarts?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum,


Goat milk?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

yuck

Zucchini?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck,

Dill Pickles?


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Shrimp?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 29, 2014)

Yum!

Beansprouts?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Cheeseburger?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum.

Crepes?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

depends on the filling 

marshmallow santa?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

yum

potato salad?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

yuck

dog treats?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

as in dog food. well they can be yum

salt & vinegar crisps?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

i think yum 

Baby food?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Croissant?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

yum

egg nog?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 30, 2014)

Never tried it. 

Nutella on toast?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

yum

Cheetos?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum

Doritos


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

yum

Zucchini Cake?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

yuck 

Carrots?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

yuck

baby corn?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

sometimes

Hotdogs


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

yum

this?


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Spaghetti?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

yum 

popcorn?


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

yum

omurice?


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Never had it.

Nachos?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

yummy 

pears


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

yum

Jam roly poly


----------



## animale12 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum

Corn on the cob


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum, my fav!

Grilled cheese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

its alright.

Noodles


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum~
Peking Duck?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

I would never eat duck or rabbit.

Ice coffee?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 31, 2014)

Yuck

Coca cola?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 31, 2014)

Yuck

Cheese popcorn?


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

Yum

Cream Cheese?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 31, 2014)

Yuck (unless it's in no-bake cheesecake).

Nutella?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Yum

Bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

yum

saffron


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

yum

pasta


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Yum

Souls?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

Uhhh...

Cereal


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum,

Fish any fish?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

not all fish.

Prawns


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum

Cattle?


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck.

Raw eggs?


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck

Poached eggs?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck

Ravioli?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

yum

Lasagne?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

YUM

Christmas pudding.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck,

Head Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

yum prolly

marshmallows


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck,

Chips (Any, just name out the flavour.)


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum 

Duck


----------



## MayorMina (Jan 1, 2015)

Never tried, but I'm picky so yuck.

Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

yuck

liqueur chocolate


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

yuck

mozzarella sticks


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 1, 2015)

yum 

goldfish


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

yum

honey toast


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum,

Toast?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 1, 2015)

yum 

rasin


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck,

Apples?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 1, 2015)

yum

peas?


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck,

Goat Meat?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

never had.. yum?

melon chewing gum


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum, I guess.

Cashew Chicken?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum

Ice cream


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know... :/

Pears?


----------



## MayorMina (Jan 1, 2015)

Yummy!

Green beans?


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum,

Deer meat?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

yum

cucumber


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum,

Pickles?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yum

Corn


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

yum

toadette?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

she must taste like pop tarts so yum

my old shoe?


----------



## oreo (Jan 1, 2015)

yuck. 
egg tarts?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck!
Blood? It is so tasty!


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Yuck,

Guts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

yuck

slushies


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

caramel apples?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Apples?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

froot loops?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck sloppy joes


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Deer?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum Chocolate


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

me?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum,

Metal?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

Lobo?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

YUCk

Yvetal?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

yum.. well deer?

raspberry


----------



## Heyden (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum

Strawberries dipped in strawberry jam


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum

Egg


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 2, 2015)

yuck

Pickles?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck

Gammon


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

YUCK

Human flesh?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 2, 2015)

yuck

oranges?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

Have you ever tried human flesh?

Yum

Metal


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Never tried it aha

CHACKENoh I mean chicken aha


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum,

Turkey?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

yum :3

pear liqueur


----------



## MayorHope (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck!
Cauliflower?


----------



## MayorMina (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck!

Kale?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Milk?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

yum/yuck all depends

tomato


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum?
Potato?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

yum unless fried in a frying pan ew

french fries


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum,

Feta?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum!

Ice cream sundae??


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

mooncake


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

Chicken Pot Pie?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum

Pita bread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

pasta


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Hot Sauce?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck

Taco


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

yum had it for dinner actually

chili crisps


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum?

Chili?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

balut?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Never had it..

Mountain Oysters? (YUCK!)


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck

Spaghetti


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Peppers?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

jalape?o


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum,

Ghost Peppers?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

never tried it weird but I was watching GMM and they were eating ghost peppers o.0

lemon tart


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck.

Bean and cheese burrito?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Gold Flakes?


----------



## superblooper (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Yuck,
> 
> Gold Flakes?



Yum,

Ginseng Oolong?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Rodents?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

yuck

tuna ?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum,

Salmon?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

yum

almond bun


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Goat?


----------



## JessaBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

yuck.

duck?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Toast with Honey?


----------



## Ami (Jan 2, 2015)

Yum

Bacon


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuck,

Chocolate?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

yum

Pudding?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuck,

Cake? (Yuck)


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Onion rings


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

yum

marshal?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

yum

3DS?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

a bit hard to melt.. yuck xD

meowth


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 3, 2015)

Lol, nah, too furry.

Ritz crackers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

PUTIN ON A RITZ

lol yuck

tacos?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Ccoco pops


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuck,

Honey?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yuck

Peanut butter?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2015)

yum!

Soft Butterscotch?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuck,

Jelly?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yuck

caramal sauce


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuck,

Skittles?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

M & M's?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum,

Any Candy? (Name it xD)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum xD

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

yum ish i guess never had.

peanuts


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum,

Ice Cream?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum! xD

Cake?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2015)

yuck. 

blueberries?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum,

Blackberries?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Banana Split


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum?


Berries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

yum/yuck depends

allen wrench


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum,

Metal?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yuck

seaweed


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

King Salmon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yuck

brown rice


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuck,

Chicken?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yum

white rice


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuck,

Turkey?


----------



## Greninja (Jan 3, 2015)

Gobble gobble yes

Pho?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuck,

Gold Fish?


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

like the crackers or the actual fish? :O if the actual fish...yuck...

chicken feet?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yuck,

Dragons?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

Yum.

Mapo Doufu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

yuck..yum idk never had it

banana


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

yum

cucumbers?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

EW YUCK

Vinegar chips with sea salt?


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Yum

Lemon


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yum,

Limes?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

yum

Candy Corn?


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yuck,

Candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

yum and yuck lol be specific

salad


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yum.

Potato?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum.

Coco pops?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum?

Feta Pizza?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum

Cat food (if you haven't tried it please do so before posting.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yum yes i tried both hard candies and the stuff in cans

dog food?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

I haven't tried it, I'll look forward to it!

A candy cane.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yum

coffee


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum

Walnuts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yuck allergic

cheddar cheese


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum

Snails


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yuck

fish balls


----------



## eleanorshock (Jan 5, 2015)

yuck

pickles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yuck

balut?


----------



## eleanorshock (Jan 5, 2015)

never had it

noodles?


----------



## CiceroCF (Jan 5, 2015)

YUMME 
Ramen?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yum ommggg cravings lol

onion crisps


----------



## eleanorshock (Jan 5, 2015)

eh, yum

apple pie??


----------



## Coach (Jan 5, 2015)

Yuck

Spaghetti Carbonara?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yum

coca-cola


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

yum

white chocolate


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yum

blueberries


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum',

Roman Noodles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yum lololol

duck


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

XD Yum.

Feta? :O


----------



## azukitan (Jan 5, 2015)

Mmmm, pretty good!

Mooncakes?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum! Too many calories though :/


Shrimp?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

yum

chocolate pyramids (what???)


----------



## Greninja (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum

Chicken salad


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

yum

roast pork?


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum

Dumplings?


----------



## Greninja (Jan 5, 2015)

Yummy

Egg rolls


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum,

Koi?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Yum!

Xiao long bao (chinese dumplings)


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Never had it.

Subway Sandwiches?
Haven't had one in a while..


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Yum

Curryy


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Never had it.

4Pound can size Cavier? (Only 15 thousand USD dollars, I thought, it's either this or a car)


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Never had it.

Takoyaki~~~~


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Never had it..

Um..
Turkey and Chicken?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yum

french toast?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

yuck

eggs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yum

radishes


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

yeuch! They taste like soap. >.<

sunomono? (japanese cucumber salad)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

probably yum

ham and salad sandwich


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

yum!

bbq chips? :3


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 6, 2015)

YUM!

Milky Way bars?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Yum!

Kit Kat Cheese Cake flavour.


----------



## Lovely_ (Jan 6, 2015)

YUCK!

Squash?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yum!!!!!!!!!!!
oranges


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

yuck unless it's in fruit salads or juice

eggplants


----------



## Lovely_ (Jan 6, 2015)

YUCK!

Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

yum

french fries


----------



## tealseer (Jan 6, 2015)

Yum!!

Anchovy pizza?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

never tried it but most likely yuck.

cool ranch doritos?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

omg yes gief

eggplants


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

yum. especially fried.

kalimari?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

... those guys from mario kart um yuck

green mussels?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

never tried. 

polar bear paws? (caramel&peanuts covered in white chocolate)


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yum,

Surstromming? (THE BEST!)


----------



## tealseer (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Yum,
> 
> Surstromming? (THE BEST!)



Im sorry I googled it and im gonna have to yuck LOL

Fried plantains?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tealseer said:


> Im sorry I googled it and im gonna have to yuck LOL
> 
> Fried plantains?



Never had it... 

Tuna? XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Yuck

Roaches?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yuck...

Sardines? :O


----------



## tealseer (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Yuck...
> 
> Sardines? :O



Sardines are good!

Raisins?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

yuck

oysters


----------



## eleanorshock (Jan 6, 2015)

yuck

apples


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

yumish


Cheesecake?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yummmmmmm

Bagel with cream cheese and jelly?


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum??

Surstromming?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

EW

Anchovies?


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck and Surstromming is the best! XD

Sardines?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

YUM

cheeseburger


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum, Kind of...

Tuna?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

yum


schnitzel


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Never had it...

Salmon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

yuck

tofu


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck,

Caviar?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

never had

mud chocolate cake


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Never had it...

Strawberry Ice cream?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum! ~

Spicy cheetohs?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck

Bagels with bacon?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

yum


egg and sausage


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

I like eggs, just not sausages.

Scrambled Eggs?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum the best!

Poached eggs?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck

grapes?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum :3 

Buttered Chicken ?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yumm!!

Corn dogs?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 7, 2015)

yum

peach?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

yuck ew

blueberries


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum.

Instant ramen?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

yum  omfg now i crave lelele

coffee


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

^ haha

Yummmm coffee is the best

Bubble tea?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck.

Fried noodle?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

omg stop this noodle yum

tomato sauce


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum.

Alfredo sauce? (Or white sauce)


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yummy~

Black forest chocolate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

sounds yum i guess hah

marmalade balls


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sounds yum i guess hah
> 
> marmalade balls


Yum!!!!

Boston cream donut?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Erm what is that?

Belgian waffle


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

a donut that tastes like an eclair ^

Yum!!

Cotton candy?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yummm

(I would love to try that donut then)

Oreoooo


----------



## Alyx (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum.

Poptarts?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum are you kidding me! 

@Iranina you should *.*

Pink lemonade?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yumm

Lays chips


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

yum

cheesecake?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum

Macarrons


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yummm.

Wasabi peas?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuckk

Watermelon juice


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum!!

Sushi?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Love it.

Tempura shrimp?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

YUM!! 

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum specially with cheese or butter


Hashbrowns?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum

Tuna sandwich


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

yuck yuck

onion crisps?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck

Buffalo chickenssss


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

yum i guess.

corn


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck

Grilled steak


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck 

Mac and cheese with bacon bits


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberry yoghurt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

yum

banana


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum

Peanut butter and jelly sandwhich


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

yuck and allergic to like all nuts so

instant ramen


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

Yum, in most cases~

Thai curry?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Not really

Roaches?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

waht yuck 

Tiramisu?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

yuuuuuuuuuuuum omg ;w;

lemon custard c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Sure

Banana pudding?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

yuck omg

salmon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Yuck

Cheese


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 7, 2015)

FKING YUM. Favorite food.


Spam


----------



## alesha (Jan 7, 2015)

Huh? Oh and also, I'm a kid, swearing is not relevant. 
New leafs (not animal crossing though lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

spam is usually referred to canned ham and such.

yuck i guess lol

hay?


----------



## Ami (Jan 7, 2015)

yuck

persimmon


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Yummmmm

Apple pie?


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

Yum

Children?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Eh? Yuck!

Hot plate


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Never had it...

Chocolate?


----------



## Ami (Jan 8, 2015)

Yum

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Yuck,

Chicken Legs? (NO breading, not fried either)


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Well since its not cooked or seasoned in anyway yuck 

Dumplings?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Yumm

Raw fishhhh


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Well since its not cooked or seasoned in anyway yuck
> 
> Dumplings?



I meant to say Baked.

Yum,

Cereal? (Any)


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 8, 2015)

Yum

Mac and cheese?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Yuck

Fruit parfait


----------



## tealseer (Jan 8, 2015)

Yum ^.^

Honey nut cheerios?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Yum :3

Green tea

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ermmmm... double post.


----------



## oreo (Jan 8, 2015)

yummy!
gingerbread?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Yum c:

Fish and chips ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

yum

omfg shtap it

banana


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol hmm yum I guess

Chicken Curry? -drools-


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

yuck.. can't eat curry

ramen


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

yumm 

Mushroom soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

yum

chia seeds?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol never ate them before

Seaweed! OISHII!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

yum actually. haha

oatmeal


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 8, 2015)

No plz no

Onigiri


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Yuck,

Lemon lime drink?


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 8, 2015)

yuck

fruit salad


----------



## sleepel (Jan 8, 2015)

yum!!!

ketchup on a hot dog


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yuck,

Turkey?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 9, 2015)

Yuck

Apple jam


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yuck,

Strawberry Jam? >.>


----------



## Irarina (Jan 9, 2015)

Yum

Waffle with honey


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yum,

Buffalo Sauce?


----------



## Irarina (Jan 9, 2015)

Yumm

Banana cake


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yum xD

Chicken Legs?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

yum

Sun Chips


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yum, 

Doritos? (Not the best..)


----------



## Wing (Jan 9, 2015)

Depends if it's flavoured and if I had dipss

Sashimi?


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Never had it...

Vinegar?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

Um usually yuck

vanilla mocha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

yuck i don't like that kind of coffee and stuff

cheese?


----------



## euroR (Jan 9, 2015)

yum.

Fish & chips


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

yum

oatmeal


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yuck >.>

Pickles? :O


----------



## Pearls (Jan 9, 2015)

Yuck
Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

yum...

spinach


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Yum,

Sardines?


----------



## Wing (Jan 10, 2015)

yum!
spam?


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Yuck,

Chicken *Wing*s?


----------



## Manazran (Jan 10, 2015)

Too much yum

Maple syrup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

yum

grape fanta(i somehow ended up with a can in this plastic bag so)


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 10, 2015)

Never tried, but probably yum.

Lemon bon-bons?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

yum o:

dr. pepper?


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Yum,

Pepsi Max?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 11, 2015)

ehhhh, never had it but i'm sure it's good

cheesecakeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Yum?

Dog Treats (Never had one before )


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 11, 2015)

eWWWW

Nacho Cheese Doritos?


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know :/

Salt and Vinegar chips?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

yum

Cotton Candy?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2015)

yuck. too sticky

deep dish pizza?


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuck,

Pink Salmon?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuck

Roaches?


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuck,
Apples? XD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

yum

Apple cider?


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Yum,

Oranges?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

yum

Watermelon?


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuck,

Lemons? :O


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Sure

Chocolate cake


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

yum

strawberry


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

yum!

Bananas?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 11, 2015)

yum.

avocados?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

yuck

almonds?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

yuck

toffee?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2015)

yum!

nachos?


----------



## rubyy (Jan 11, 2015)

yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah 100% yum

(omfg ur signature <3<3<3)

onion rings?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuck >u<

Tomato soup


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 11, 2015)

yum

vegetable soup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

yum

pear and chocolate tea? (yes it does exist)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 11, 2015)

yuck

Peppers that would burn your tongue for an hour?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

oh yum 

pears


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

YUCK

raisin bread


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck,

Mangoes?


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

paella?


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck,

Apple Pie?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

yum

pecan pie


----------



## Lektic (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Peanut butter


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum,

Jam?


----------



## Lektic (Jan 12, 2015)

Mostly Yum,

Raisin bread?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Krumkake?


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck,

Toast?


----------



## Lektic (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum,

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum. Chicken sushi?


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck,

Goat Milk?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

never tried

full cream milk?


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum.

Fresh Cow Milk?


----------



## Lektic (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck, I've had it a few times.

Strawberry yogurt?


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum,

Vanilla Bean?


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum (and I'm picky with yogurt flavour)

Jello

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: ninja'd again lol


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum? (Same here   )

Vinegar flavoured Chips?


----------



## Lektic (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck,

Pretzel sticks?


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum..

Feta? :3


----------



## Lektic (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck, I hate cheese.

Quesadilla?


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Never had it..

Cattle?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

yum i guess
after eight?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum!

Lasagne?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

yum

pokeballs?


----------



## oreo (Jan 13, 2015)

i tried my friend's pokeball cookies
does that count? ; w ;   if so, yuuuuuum

takoyaki?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yes i meant the candy lol oops

yuck.. don't like octopus that much lol

onion


----------



## Lektic (Jan 13, 2015)

Yum. Use to hate it as a kid but now I love onions.

Jalapeno?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yum :3

pepperjack cheese


----------



## Bcat (Jan 13, 2015)

yum.

asparagus?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yum

tea?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yuck

Krumkake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yum.. never had but looks good
fried eggs


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 13, 2015)

Yum, but only sunny-side up.

Potato gratin?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yumm yumm.

leek?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

Yuck

Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yum..cept soft cheese on tubes and stuff.

jelly?


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

yum if its strawberry especially...

shrimp?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yuckkk

fortune cookie?


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

yuckk i only like the little fortunes inside 

oatmeal?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yum

cream


----------



## Bcat (Jan 13, 2015)

yum

peanuts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yuck..allergic

banana


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

yuck 

passion fruit


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yuck-ish

apple


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yum
Spinach


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 13, 2015)

Um yum?

Toaster strudels.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably yum

Butterscotch fudge?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

ew fudge

tongue(as in the food lol)


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

YUCK

tuna?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

yummm!

cheese


----------



## kikichi (Jan 13, 2015)

yummm

green olives?!


----------



## solula (Jan 14, 2015)

yuck

almonds?@


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 14, 2015)

Yum

Apricots?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yum

Lara Bars?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

uuh yuck

rice?


----------



## Lektic (Jan 14, 2015)

Yum,

Spaghetti?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

yum

bacon


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 14, 2015)

yuck

Naruto?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

the swirly dish that comes with noodles or? yum i suppose

porridge?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 14, 2015)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

Depends. Yuck usually

Cheesedogs


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

sounds yum

green tea?


----------



## sleepel (Jan 14, 2015)

yum!

coffee cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

yuck(had a classmate before who made them so yuck lol)

salad?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

yum C:

chicken noodles


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

yum

dark chocolate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Yum

KitKat (candy)


----------



## oreo (Jan 14, 2015)

yuuum
takoyaki? c;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

yuck

milk?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 15, 2015)

Only in tea or coffee/on cereal.

Maple-cured BACON?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

yum bacon jksdfhsdf

french fries


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2015)

yum! 

horseradish?


----------



## Prabha (Jan 15, 2015)

Yuck! 
Cinnimon buns


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2015)

yuuuum. :3

cherries?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 15, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate eclairs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

too sweet sorry  yuck

semla?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

never had it

orange sherbet


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

depends

pastina ?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 16, 2015)

Yum

Frosted Shreddies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

oh.. uh yuck

bacon


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

YUM

Turnips


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

yuck

Gysahl Greens?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

Yum but what are they?

olives


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

yuck

my butter? *o*


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

Yum. EDIT: By my butter do you mean the butter that YOU buy?

Yucky food?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

no I meant the butter I make out of my toe nail~
also by yucky food if you mean KFC then yum...

Chalk?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

yum

salt and vinegar crisps


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

YES

mango


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

yuckk

strawbery?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

YUM!

Vegemite


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Yuck (sorry if this was offensive)

Sopapillas?


----------



## azukitan (Jan 17, 2015)

I've had those before! Just wasn't aware of it until now, lol. Yummy, I say!

Gumdrops?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 17, 2015)

Only yum if they don't have the powder/coating on them.

crab legs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Yuck!

Fried chicken?


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 17, 2015)

Yuck

taro?


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 17, 2015)

yuck

siracha bacon burgers


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

sounds yum

hot dogs


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

they're alright I guess

cheese popcorn?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 17, 2015)

yum.

lobster pizza? :3


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Ew. Disgusting. Yuck. 

Peaches?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 18, 2015)

Yum.

Chocolate-coated raisins?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

that is the worst thing ever next to fish balls ewewewew

banana/caramel toffee


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Never had those for the life of me, but they sound delicious!




Sushi, anyone?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

(they are)

yum


seaweed?


----------



## Greninja (Jan 18, 2015)

hmmm depends 

Nachos with cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yumm omfg lol

brie cheese


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

Yum!

BBQ pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yum

alligator?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

Yum
crocodile?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 18, 2015)

I've heard it tastes like chicken, but probably no.

Cold pizza?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

YUMMMMMMY!

Warm pizza?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

yum

milkshake


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yum

banana


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yum

Cliff Bars?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2015)

never tried.

pineapple pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yuck i hate pineapples lmao

white tea


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...




Pocky Sticks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yum.

rice cookies


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

yum

jello


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 18, 2015)

Depends on the flavor

Salami


----------



## Flykk (Jan 18, 2015)

Yuck, not a salami fan

Cucumber?


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 18, 2015)

Yuck.

Orange chicken?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Umm.......




Unagi?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

never tried

Capsicum


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 18, 2015)

Never heard or ate it.
Grilled cheese sandwiches!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Yuck

Tomatoes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 19, 2015)

Only in pasta/pizza sauce

Muesli?


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 19, 2015)

Yuck

Cinnamon apple pancakes?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Yum

Fishsticks?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

kinda yuck.

apple?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yum

Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 19, 2015)

Yum.

Jam tarts?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

yuck

key lime pie


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 19, 2015)

yum

tofu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

yum

ben & jerry's


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

never had it?

Double-stuffed oreos with milk?


----------



## babybabybaby (Jan 19, 2015)

yum!

french bread?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yum

Yogurt parfait?


----------



## Ami (Jan 19, 2015)

Yum
Mint ice cream


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

Yum~!

Squid candy?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

Eww! Yuck!
Cailiflower?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

mehh yuck

Cotton candy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

yuck

sour lollies


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 20, 2015)

Yum

Roast beef?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2015)

Yum

Steak?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

yummm

whisky sauce?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

never had it before

Pepperoni Pizza?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2015)

Yum

Clam chowder?


----------



## Prabha (Jan 20, 2015)

YUCK! (I've tried it, and blech..)

Haha um.. Nutella!?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

only a little C:

octopus legs


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yuck!!

Garlic bread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yum/ has to be not too garlic like though.

Prawns


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 20, 2015)

wut r prawns?

macaroni and jalapenos.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 20, 2015)

Um...






I'd rather not.




How about a Jell-O mound?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

Never had it before

Cheesesteak?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

yuck?? (never had it)

kitkat


----------



## Puffy (Jan 20, 2015)

half yum half yuck 

Beefsteak


----------



## Ami (Jan 20, 2015)

Yuck :v 

Cookie dough


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 21, 2015)

Yum

Red grapes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

yuck i hate grapes lol

bacon


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 21, 2015)

YUM!!


Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

yum...

coffee


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2015)

yum, but not by itself

oreos? :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

um yum yum yum gief

banana milkshake?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 21, 2015)

Blegh no!

Dough balls?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

yum fsdffds

cream


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 21, 2015)

Yum

Waffles with butterscotch sauce?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yum

Potato chips


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2015)

YUM

peas?


----------



## Greninja (Jan 21, 2015)

Eh in between

Shrimp tempure sushi


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Jan 21, 2015)

Yuck!

Tomato soup?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 21, 2015)

Yuck

Carrot Cake


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 21, 2015)

Yum!

Cottage cheese?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 21, 2015)

Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dragonfruit?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

never tried

Starfruit


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 22, 2015)

Yum

Eton mess?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

THAT is the british name. lol yum

cashew nuts


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 22, 2015)

Yum! 

Applesauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

yuck.

sushi


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 22, 2015)

Yuck

Bacon-wrapped sausage? BACON!


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 22, 2015)

YUM!!! :3

Nachos?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

yum ayyy

plum?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

half and half/ i have to feel like it…

Bananas?


----------



## cheezyfries (Jan 22, 2015)

yuck!
mac and cheese


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 22, 2015)

Yum!

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Yum :>

Castella?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 22, 2015)

Never had it.
Ribs? Mmmmm....


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Jan 23, 2015)

Yuck. XP

Waffle fries?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 23, 2015)

Never tried, but they sound good!

Tiffin?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

yum/yuck depends

chicken


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

depends

oranges


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

yum

chili?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

yum,
surstr?mming?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

you really like that. >> yuck

unicorn meat?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

Never had it... :3

Caramel?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

yum

spam?


----------



## Aizu (Jan 23, 2015)

Yuck I'm afraid

Cherry Jelly? ^ ^


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum.

Crab rangoons?


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum!

Shrimp lo mein


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 23, 2015)

yum....... D: i want

fried rice?


----------



## oreo (Jan 23, 2015)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum
salmon nigiri?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 23, 2015)

Yuck 

Chocolate chip shortbread?


----------



## oreo (Jan 23, 2015)

yummy

buttered popcorn?


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum!

Beef stew


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum.

Cinnamon roll?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

yum yum

green tea


----------



## TaMock (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum! Fried Worms?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

yuck.

chicken salad


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

yum.

mint chip ice cream.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

yum 

licorice


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

yucky

chocolate bar


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum.

Peas?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum, I love vegetables.

Fried chicken?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum!

Krispy Kreme donuts?


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 23, 2015)

Sounds good

Chicken with avocados


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2015)

uhhhh yuck?

mashed potatoes


----------



## cheezyfries (Jan 23, 2015)

yum!!!
grilled cheese


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 23, 2015)

That name is yum.

Cream puffs tho.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

Yum..

Honey-mustard chicken wings? c:


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2015)

yum

spring rolls


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

YUM.

Kimchi.


----------



## oreo (Jan 24, 2015)

yuuuum

takoyaki?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

Never had it, but it LOOKS good.

Venison (deer meat)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

yum.. i guess.

banana?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

Yum.

Fried okra?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

Never had it.

mint chip icecream.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

yum, I love mint.

caramello koala?


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jan 24, 2015)

yuck! Calamari?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

Never had it.

White chocolate?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

yuck

dark chocolate?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

yum

ninja chips


----------



## Duck Sorceress (Jan 24, 2015)

Yuck (I've never even heard of that)
Frog legs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

yum 

chicken feet


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

Never had. :s

Scrambled eggs with ketchup?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 24, 2015)

yuck.

strawberry lemonade.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum.

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum

Baked potatoes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

yum

rasins?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum

Candy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum

Jello?


----------



## Duck Sorceress (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum
Tofu?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 25, 2015)

Yuck.

Taco?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum.

Anchovies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

yum-ish

cherries?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum!

Pretzels?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum.

Cheese sticks?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

yum :3

hamburger dressing


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum.

Apple pie?


----------



## hanashi (Jan 25, 2015)

yuck!!!!!

peri-peri (spicy basically) chicken?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds good. c:

Onion rings?


----------



## Greninja (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum gouda cheese fondue


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

yuck

pesto pasta


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 25, 2015)

Yum!

Green bean casserole?


----------



## Joy (Jan 25, 2015)

Yuk

Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Bcat (Jan 25, 2015)

ehhhh

eggplant parmigiana?


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

yum i think????????//

yoplait


----------



## oreo (Jan 26, 2015)

yum
green tea pocky?


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

yuck tf lol

nachos n cheese


----------



## mikespike777 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yum!

Deep-fried Kool-aid. (Yes, this stuff exists)


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

holy goodness yum

stuffed avocados


----------



## Colrayne (Jan 26, 2015)

Yum!
Takoyaki, anyone?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 26, 2015)

Yuk I hate fish

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

yum only cake i like lol

ham


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

yum

a carrot


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

yum

custard


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 26, 2015)

Yum. 

McDonald's french fries?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 26, 2015)

yuck.

hot chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

yum..ish

mustard


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

yh m8 go through 4 bottles a day

wheat thins


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Jan 26, 2015)

Yuck.

Swiss Cheese?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 26, 2015)

Yum. 

Fruity Pebbles?


----------



## oreo (Jan 26, 2015)

yuck, i'm picky about my cereal 
cappuccino cream puffs?


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, yes YES, Yum D: I love creampuffs and that sounds so mouth watering, just yum.

Cinnamon swirl lollipop??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

never had

toast with nutella


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 27, 2015)

Yum

Coco pops?


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

Yum

Hotdogs


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2015)

they're alright

Caesar Salad?


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 27, 2015)

Yuck.

Pasta?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 27, 2015)

Yum.

Baked mac & cheese?


----------



## oreo (Jan 27, 2015)

yum
egg tarts?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 27, 2015)

Yuck

Baked potato with chilli?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 27, 2015)

Yum! ♥

Dumplings?


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 27, 2015)

Yum.

Spaghetti?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

yum

sausage roll?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

yum i guess

chocolate


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

yum

candy canes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

yum haha i kinda want one now

white tea


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yum haha i kinda want one now
> 
> white tea



yum

oreo milkshakes (had one sunday omnomnomnom)


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 27, 2015)

YUUUUM! c:

Vegetable pizza?


----------



## abby534534 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yum/Yuck. Depends on the veggies!

Nutter butter cookies?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 27, 2015)

yum

bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 27, 2015)

( is this a real question?)
Delicious

Pork


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 27, 2015)

Yum.

Tater tots?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

never had (idk what they are?)

pumpkin pie


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 27, 2015)

Yum (sometimes)

Cherries!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

yum!

papaya ?


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 27, 2015)

yuck.

Tater tots?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 28, 2015)

Yuck

Rice noodles?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

yum

ramune?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 28, 2015)

Never had it, I looked it up and it sounds good, though. c:

Carrot cake?


----------



## Celestic (Jan 28, 2015)

yum

sushi?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

YUM

Steak?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

YUM

sausages


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 28, 2015)

Hmm, mostly yum.

Creme egg?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Yum

Bacon&eggs


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yum~

Toast?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

yum

seaweed


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Yum

Pineapple


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 28, 2015)

Yum.

Black olives?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Yumm

Roti?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 29, 2015)

Yum

Scones with jam?


----------



## Winkyccat (Jan 29, 2015)

YUm
lean pockets?


----------



## Flowergender (Jan 29, 2015)

Neither because I never had it.

Bacon?


----------



## Ami (Jan 29, 2015)

Yuck

French fries


----------



## MTurtle (Jan 29, 2015)

Yum?

Steak


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

YUM, meat

Green tea ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

sounds yum...

lemon sorbet?


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 29, 2015)

It's OK.

Anchovies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

in dishes alright not on its own though.. yum-ish

blueberries


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 29, 2015)

Yum.

Cotton candy?


----------



## creme (Jan 29, 2015)

yuck... 8(

tofu


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

yum ;3

ramen?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 29, 2015)

Yum. 

Spring roll?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yum

Toffee?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 30, 2015)

Yum

Chicken pie?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yum

Corn?


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 30, 2015)

yum

Taco?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 30, 2015)

Yuck

Gummy bears?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 30, 2015)

yum

spareribs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know?

Mayonaise ?


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 30, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate coins


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

yuck..

brain sauce?


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 30, 2015)

Yum.

Chicken feet?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

you like it? cool im not much for intestines and stuff lol

yuck

pepper candy


----------



## Greninja (Jan 30, 2015)

Pepper and cansu eh I will pass

Bacon


----------



## Roshan (Jan 30, 2015)

Yum

Subway


----------



## Sashataras (Jan 30, 2015)

YUM YUM!

Nutella


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Jan 30, 2015)

Yummy!
Strawberry Cheesecake?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

Delicious.

Fried Pickles.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yuck

Onion rings?


----------



## gattaca (Jan 30, 2015)

I like onion ring chips... (Funyuns) So yum maybe?

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

depends 

hot dogs


----------



## Greninja (Jan 31, 2015)

No not after I found out what they use to make them shivers

Shaved ice


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 31, 2015)

Never had it before, but it sounds yum.

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Roshan (Jan 31, 2015)

Yum

Duckmeat?


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

My favourite meat. <3

Pheasant?​


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

uh dunno..

beer?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 31, 2015)

Crab Rangoons.


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 31, 2015)

Yuck.

Stuffed Cabbage.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yum

stuffed capsicum


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 1, 2015)

Yuck

Pop tarts?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 1, 2015)

IDK, I'm kinda neutral about it. Yum, I guess.

Croquembouche?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2015)

never had it but i'd say yum.
mango


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

yuck unless it's candy lol

banana


----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

yum

strawberries


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yum (eating now!)

mint flavour


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

depends on what kind of mint flavored thing

taquitos?


----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

yum

spicy doritos


----------



## Irarina (Feb 1, 2015)

Whats that?

Papaya


----------



## Ami (Feb 1, 2015)

can be yum

Sparkling water


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 2, 2015)

Yuck

Pineapple smoothie?


----------



## abbydoll (Feb 2, 2015)

Yum.

Popcorn?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

yum

chili stew


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

I have never tried

Milk?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

yum

tacos&tequila?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 2, 2015)

YASSSSSSSS

String Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

yum cheeeeeses ftw

green tea


----------



## airpeaches (Feb 2, 2015)

Yum (but I prefer black tea)
Apple Pie? c:


----------



## Greninja (Feb 2, 2015)

Meh I have mixed feelings for Apple pie

Chile rellenos


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

HELL YEA!!

Chimichangas?


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

Yuck, only because of onions and peppers.
Twinkies?


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 2, 2015)

Yum!
Pig ear


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 3, 2015)

Gonna go with nah.

Fajitas?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

yum

Chipotle?


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 3, 2015)

Yuck.

Mango?


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

Yum~!

Salt and Pepper Squid?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

say what? yuck

huevos rancheros?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 3, 2015)

yuck, mochi?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mixed feelings. ;o;

*Ninja'd.

Yum to Mochi.

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

yum!

lasagna?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 3, 2015)

Yum!

Flame grilled steak?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

yum

crab cakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

never tried

kebabs


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

not bad

Beef jerky?


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 3, 2015)

Yuck

The letter q


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

cooked meat? yum

white tea


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

yuck

fish tacos?


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 3, 2015)

Yuck.

Soup?


----------



## Tyzis (Feb 3, 2015)

Yum to most! 

Brocoli


----------



## Ami (Feb 3, 2015)

Yuck

4-cheese pizza


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

yuck

marshmellow


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 4, 2015)

yum!

pesto pasta


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum

Tiramisu?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

yum/yuck depends on how much booze they put in it lol

custard


----------



## Goop (Feb 4, 2015)

Yuck/Yum
Depends what kind!

Chai tea with sugar and milk?


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum

Boba tea


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

yum ;3

pretzels


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

YUM

corn flakes?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum!

Flapjack?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

yum

artichoke


----------



## abbydoll (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum.

Banana peppers?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

yum!

tacos?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 4, 2015)

hard shell is yum.

banana yogurt?


----------



## talisheo (Feb 4, 2015)

Banana Yogurt is yum
Pistachios?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberry banana french toast?


----------



## talisheo (Feb 4, 2015)

yum

Udon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't know what that is.

Stuffed french toast?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum.
Subway Sandwiches?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum

Cici's Pizza?


----------



## talisheo (Feb 4, 2015)

Yuck
Inn n' Out burgers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum

Chick-fil-a chicken sandwiches?


----------



## talisheo (Feb 4, 2015)

Yum (? never had one)

Miguel's Jr. Burritos


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuck? (Never had one so I've no idea)

Hot wings


----------



## talisheo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuck
Starbucks coffee


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Yum

Matcha Kitkat


----------



## talisheo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yum

Hummus


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuck

Fruit cake?


----------



## oreo (Feb 5, 2015)

yum
cheesecake?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

yummmm i want

oreo?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 5, 2015)

yum!

nachos?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

yum

cheddar cheese


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 5, 2015)

Yum!

Caviar?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 5, 2015)

yuck

shrimp tempura?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

yuck i hate shrimps

sushi


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuck

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate pie?


----------



## abbydoll (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuck. 

Almonds?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

yuck yuck

whisky?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 5, 2015)

Nooooooo

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

yum

spaghetti?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2015)

YUM! Pasta's the best!

Bubblegum.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

That's all I eat

Peanut butter and celery?


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

Yum 

Avocado?


----------



## pengutango (Feb 5, 2015)

Yum yum~ :3

Sushi?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)

Yum Especially Tuna Rolls

Pocky?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM
My favorite is strawberry


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 6, 2015)

Garlic bread?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## muromame (Feb 6, 2015)

yum 
papaya?


----------



## matcha (Feb 6, 2015)

yummy! i love papaya. 
a veggie omlette?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

yum!!

Crumbed chicken?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

yum! 

onion rings?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

yum-ish

vanilla yoghurt


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 6, 2015)

Yum!

Parfait?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

yum ;o;

pita bread?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

yummmm

chili chocolate ice cream? (yes.. this exists..)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

sounds yum af i love chili and chocolate

oatmeal


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

yuck

macaroni ​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

yum

jalapeno


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 6, 2015)

yum!

spaghetti taco?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

yum.. tacos are teh shiet

blue cheese


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

yuck!

Doritos sandwich​


----------



## abbydoll (Feb 6, 2015)

Yum!

Potato candy?


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

yuck


steak cx​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

yum

feta cheese


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

yuck


fettuccine alfredo​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

yuck

chicken schnitzel?


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

yuck


popcorn ( ew )​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

yum yum

bacon


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

yum!!

octopus?


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

YUCK!

cornn beef


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

yum! (just had this for breakfast today lol) 

eels?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yuck

Turkey?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 6, 2015)

yum

grapes?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yum

Burritos?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Yum

Peaches


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

Yum

Tacos


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 6, 2015)

yuck.

yam?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Yuck

Corn


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yum!!

banana chips?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuck

Oysters?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yuck...

beans?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum sorta

Dragon fruit?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Never tried

Brown rice?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yum!! 

strawberry jam?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum

ramen?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

YUM!! 

mac n' cheese?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum!

Panna cotta?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

Never tried or heard of it xD

Watermelon?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

It's alright

Cheese fries?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yum~ 

vegetable tempura?


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 7, 2015)

Yucky

Hot pockets


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 7, 2015)

Never tried but probably yum.

Potato gratin?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

yummmmm.....

whisky sauce?


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

idk what that is

SANDWICH


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

What kind of sandwich? Yum, though, I guess...

Tilapia. The fish.


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

yuck


pizza lunchable xD


----------



## rubyy (Feb 7, 2015)

yum <3

pot noodles?


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

uhhh, yum


pocky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

never tried

milk?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

yuck..

sour cream & onion crisps?


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

yuck....



chocolate and carmel *v*


----------



## skittlebee (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum 

quesadillas ?


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

Ehhh... yuck


Coffee ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

yum :3

hazelnuts?


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

yum


pistachios


----------



## skittlebee (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum!

Oreos ?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

yum..

mint ice cream?


----------



## abbydoll (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuck. :c

Strawberries?


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum!

Garlic bread/toast?


----------



## skittlebee (Feb 7, 2015)

Yummm 

Mac and cheese ?


----------



## loreiid (Feb 7, 2015)

yumm

uh...coffee?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yum!! 

horse meat?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

never tried

cornflakes?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yum!!

cereal with milk?


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum. 
Cotton Candy?


----------



## sleepel (Feb 7, 2015)

yum!

ginger ale?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Yum!
Snowcones?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yum~ 

fried roaches?


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

WHATT yuck

Frog legs


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

euww no 

live octopus delicacy


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

N-no, thank you. That would be a 'yuck' for me.

Lemon pepper chicken?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

yum!! 

wasabi flavored ice cream


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

Yuck

Shrimp dumplings


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

eu yuck


hot dogs o v o


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

Yum

popcorn?


----------



## sleepel (Feb 8, 2015)

yum! (having some now, lol.)

potato wedges?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

YUM!!!! 

cabbage


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

yum-ish depends on how it's made

licorice chocoalte


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

yuuck ;n;

quail eggs


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

yummm 

lamb chops?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

yum :3

cream cheese?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 9, 2015)

yum!

baked ziti?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

looks yum enough..

meatballs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

yum!

carrot cake


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 9, 2015)

yum 
Pocky (sorry cannot help it)


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum

Cherry pie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum

Apple pie


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum

Custard filling


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuck.
Feta Cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuck

Pizza?


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum
Hummus?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuck

Figs?


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum
Pomegrante?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate cake?


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum
Chinese buffet?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum

Roaches?


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuck.
Red velvet oreos?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuck. I don't like oreos

Milkshakes?


----------



## dearjohnnie (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum!

Tomato juice?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmm, yum.

French bread pizza?


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Yum.
Wartheads?


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

yuck


chic fil'a


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Something french? Idk yuck.

Franklin the turkey.


----------



## Pearls (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuck.
Yogurt coated raisins.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

yuck.. 

fired cockroach for 1 million dollars


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 10, 2015)

Haha, chocolate covered? Probably still no 

Rocky road ice-cream?


----------



## tumut (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum. 
Smoked Salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yum ;3

onion and cheese crisps


----------



## tumut (Feb 10, 2015)

Uh..Yum.

Chili?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yum

herring?


----------



## tumut (Feb 10, 2015)

Not sure..Yum I guess.

Fried zuchini?


----------



## Mioki (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum.

Peppered Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yuck

bacon


----------



## deerui (Feb 10, 2015)

yum

roast beef


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yum

potato salad


----------



## abbydoll (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum.

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yum

brie cheese


----------



## tumut (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum.
Potato Latkes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have no idea.

Ketchup?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yum mostly

sushi


----------



## tumut (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum

Cheddar biscuits?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yum cheese ftw

raspberries


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum. =9

Trix cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

uh yuck

rice


----------



## tumut (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum, 

curry?


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe

Flavored ice


----------



## mogyay (Feb 10, 2015)

yum!

gnocchi?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

Never tried it

Cotton Candy <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

yum

strawberry milkshake?


----------



## Ami (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum

Buritos


----------



## Cold~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum!
Kebab


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

yuck
nachos


----------



## Shax (Feb 10, 2015)

Yum!

Peach soda?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

Never tried

Chocolate-mint icecream?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Sure

Chicken strips


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

yum!

chicken drumsticks


----------



## Sondos (Feb 11, 2015)

Yum!
Icecream


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 11, 2015)

Yum

Cuban sandwich


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

ooh never heard of it.. 

dumplings?


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

yum, except pork ones

Banana split


----------



## tumut (Feb 11, 2015)

Yum

Seaweed chips?


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

Yum!!

Ravioli


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

yum~ 

mashed potato with cheese and bacon bits


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

yum dhg cheese

gouda cheese?


----------



## tumut (Feb 11, 2015)

Yum. 

Peking Duck?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

yum i guess never had

root beer


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

never had

chocolate sauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

yum

caramel sauce


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 12, 2015)

Yum. 

Bread sticks?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

yummm

cheese toast


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberry jelly?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

yum

pasta?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmm, yum, but it can be boring.

Crumpets?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuck

Pikelets


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

Yum

Key lime pie


----------



## Joyce (Feb 12, 2015)

TofuIdol said:


> Key lime pie



Yuck

Spinach?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

yum

salmon


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

yum!!

omurice?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

yuck lol i dont like omelets stuff

peas


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuck

Nachos


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

yum..

rice?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmm, yum mostly.

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Player1won (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuck

Shrimp?


----------



## sleepel (Feb 12, 2015)

Yum!

apple turnovers?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

oh.. yum

mustard


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuuck

BBQ sauce


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck

mayo?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 13, 2015)

Ugh yuck

Musili?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

do you mean muesli or cause i have no idea otherwise (yes i had to google)

yum ish i guess xD

lasagna?


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Yummm

Instant noodle


----------



## Leilani23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yummy!!


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 13, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Yummm
> 
> Instant noodle



yum-ish

lemon chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck

licorice


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 13, 2015)

yum

tiramisu?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck-ish most are too sweet

porridge


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuck, never been a big fan

Corn bread


----------



## tumut (Feb 13, 2015)

eh... yuck i guess, not a huge fan

Almond cookies?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

yum maybe

rare steak


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

yum :3

french fries


----------



## tumut (Feb 13, 2015)

Yum

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck

sunflower seeds <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck had too much at one point so yeah lol

toffee?


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Yumm

Chai latte


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

Never tried

Coffee?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck, i feel really embarrassed tho, i do want to like it

cranberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

not the berry itself but squash in drinks and stuff sure

vinegar?


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuk! I can't stand the taste of it. 

Clam chowder


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

yum, i like clams/mussels

green tea


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck
reeses puffs xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck

brie cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

yuck

swiss cheese


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 13, 2015)

OK. I guess.

How about a giant dress made out of cake?


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

umm... yuck i hate cake

pickles! <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuck

Tomatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

yum!

bbq sauce?


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 14, 2015)

Yum on the right thing.

Iced tea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yum

Peach?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Meh

Fried apples


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

yuck

peanut butter chicken kebabs


----------



## Irarina (Feb 14, 2015)

Yuck!

Valentine heart chocolates


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)

yuck

gumdrops


----------



## Greninja (Feb 14, 2015)

Yuck

Bacon


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

yuck

gum


----------



## Aizu (Feb 14, 2015)

yuck

mushrooms


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm neutral about them

Chocolate milk


----------



## azukitan (Feb 14, 2015)

Yum~

Almond Joy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

never had

Cadberry chocolate?


----------



## tumut (Feb 14, 2015)

not sure.. probably yum

General Tsao's chicken?


----------



## deerui (Feb 14, 2015)

sometimes yum, depends on how spicy it is, yuck to spicy stuff

hamburger
( just cheese and meat )


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

depends how real it tastes.

mcdonalds apple pie?


----------



## tumut (Feb 14, 2015)

ehh, it's ok so yum.

Peach pie?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Yum

Meatloaf?


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

Yuck

French toast


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

yum

brownies


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

Yum
Water


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

yum

grapes?


----------



## Aizu (Feb 15, 2015)

yuck

Cherries?


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

yum

chicken soup


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

yuck-ish

coffee


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 15, 2015)

Yum

Mac and cheese?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 15, 2015)

yum

vanilla coke


----------



## tumut (Feb 15, 2015)

Yum

Watermelon sherbet?


----------



## SweetT (Feb 15, 2015)

Yum

Cappucino


----------



## BellieveIt (Feb 15, 2015)

Yum!

Cheap coffee from a fast-food restaurant?


----------



## tumut (Feb 15, 2015)

yuck

dill pickles?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2015)

Yum!

Root Beer Floats?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 15, 2015)

yuck, although definitely interesting

seaweed?


----------



## tumut (Feb 15, 2015)

Raw and Alone? Yuck. 
Baked potato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

yum!

Pumpkin?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 16, 2015)

Hmm only tried once and yuck, but it smells nice.

Sugared almonds?


----------



## tumut (Feb 16, 2015)

Yum!

Tuna salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

yuck tuna is so yuck lol

brie cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

yuck!

yogurt?


----------



## Libra (Feb 16, 2015)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

yummmmm

grapefruit


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

Yuck

Mango juice


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

never had it

Maple syrup and pancakes


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 17, 2015)

YUM omg

Scones with jam and cream?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

Yum

A pizza from Fazbear's Pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

never had ahaha but i love pizza in general so yum

cashew nuts


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 17, 2015)

yum

spaghetti with meatballs?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 17, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate Pudding Pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

yum/yuck depends

cream


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 17, 2015)

Yum

poppadoms?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

sounds yum lol had to google

mozzarella cheese


----------



## dude98 (Feb 17, 2015)

Obvious yum.
Clam chowder


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

yum i guess

crayfish


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

never had

calamari?


----------



## Joy (Feb 17, 2015)

Yuck

Five guys burgers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

never had.

pineapple?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

yuck so much euefhudf

cream puffs


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yum

Cheese flavored popcorn


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 17, 2015)

yum!

takoyaki?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 17, 2015)

Yuck! poor Zucker

Havarti cheese!


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 17, 2015)

yum! i love cheese!

carbonara?


----------



## azukitan (Feb 17, 2015)

Italian pasta? HELL YEAH! Yum <333

Durian?


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Tried it once before, it was alright but don't need to do it again.
Sushi?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

yum

raw sushi


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

yuck. yes, I'm Japanese and I hate sushi. 

Tacos


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 18, 2015)

Yum

Quesadillas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

never heard of

Squid?


----------



## goey0614 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yumm~

Pineapple Juice??


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 18, 2015)

Yum!

Tomato juice.


----------



## soki (Feb 18, 2015)

yuck.

tomato chips?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 18, 2015)

Hmm yuck

Coco pops?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

yuck

mountain dew


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 18, 2015)

yum

blueberry cheesecake?


----------



## matt (Feb 18, 2015)

Yum
Lemon meringue


----------



## Roshan (Feb 18, 2015)

hh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

never had sounds yuck though.

cinnamon


----------



## Roshan (Feb 18, 2015)

hh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

sprinkles? uh yum?

half-baked ben & jerry's


----------



## tumut (Feb 18, 2015)

Ben & Jerry's is the best ice cream, yum

Tandori chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

yuck-ish i'm kinda picky with chicken

shrimp


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Yum

Crab


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

yum

potato


----------



## tumut (Feb 18, 2015)

yum

honeydew?


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

yuck
 lobster


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 18, 2015)

Yuck

Honey-roast gammon?


----------



## Prabha (Feb 18, 2015)

YUM YUM YUM omg <3


Chinese dumplings


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

yum

beets


----------



## n64king (Feb 18, 2015)

YUCK 

Corn beef hash.


----------



## Hettie (Feb 18, 2015)

[size=-2]Yum! I love hash, especially with eggs and toast for breakfast. 

garbage bread (I LOVED this growing up. If you don't know what it is, definitely look it up.)[/size]


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

nah 


Hot chips?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 18, 2015)

Yum.

Burnt Shake (from Spongebob)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

yuck

hot dog


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

Yum
Jalape?o?


----------



## tumut (Feb 18, 2015)

Ehh, yum I guess. Prefer jabe?ero's  myself or cayenne.

Lemon cupcake?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 18, 2015)

Yuck.

Beef Stroganoff?


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

Yum!
Freeze-dried ice cream?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2015)

yum!

cherry pie


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum

strawberry sundae?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 19, 2015)

yum!
banana split?


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum

Oreo


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

yum.

queso dip.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum.

Chicken nuggets.


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum

Burgers


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

yum.

poutine.


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Never had?

Smashed potatoes


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum.

Jello


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum! Bacon?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum.

Squid.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum! I love calamari!

grilled fish?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 19, 2015)

Yuck

Cinnamon bagels?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

yuck-ish not a fan of bagels.

string cheese


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum

Prunes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Never tried

Cinnamon rolls


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum!

blueberry muffins?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yummm!

Poptarts?


----------



## tumut (Feb 19, 2015)

Only the fruit ones, yum mostly.

Fortune cookies?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yucky

Papa John's?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

never had

icecream?


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum

Cream cake


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

yuck

curry ramen


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Yuck

Meatballs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

depends


cheese?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

Yumm! 

fruit salad?


----------



## tumut (Feb 19, 2015)

yum

coconut water?


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 19, 2015)

Never had it

Peanut butter


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

yum!!! My fav!


Plums?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

yum

yakisoba?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Yummmmm

Matzo ball soup


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum

Kale?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh yum oh yum oh yum!

Brussels sprouts


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Never had

Pancakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

yum!

meatballs?


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

yuck

paninis


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

yum

salami?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum? (I'm vegetarian but I used to enjoy it).

Seltzer water


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck.

Tostada


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Never heard of

Hershey's?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yumck (?)

Smores


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

YUMMMMM!!!! <3

Oreos?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Biscuits & Gravy


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

YUMMY YUM YUM <3

Crescent rolls?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Eh. Yum? I guess.
Had too many during holidays. No more. No more.

Spaghettio


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck (bad experience...)

Ham?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck (hurts my gums)

Toothpaste with orange juice

Gl.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck
Tiramisu?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck.

Candied Ginger.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Never tried but yum, sounds good~!

Popcorn?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Popcorn ball.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

Peppermint?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Mint Chocolate.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

YUMMM~

Hawaiian bread?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Sweetbreads.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

yuck

bacon?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Humble pie.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

yuck lol 

cupcake


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Strawberries.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

yum

blueberries


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

YUM THEY ARE MY FAVORITE FOOD!!!!

Tangerines?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Fruit pizza.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yucky

Fruit roll up?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Fruit gushers.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yummmm~

Lucky Charms?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

RED BEETS.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

yum

carrot


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum

Pomegranate


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck.

Brisket.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

Nutella crepes?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

Crackers?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

Enchiladas


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

Bruschetta


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't know what that is~

Turkey?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Sweet potatoes.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Never tried
Mashed potatoes?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum.

Turnips


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck

Yogurt?


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

chicken parmesan?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck

French fries?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

Pierogi


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum

Cuban sandwich?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

Gingerbread


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

ONG YUM YUM YUMMY YUM IN MY TUM TUM

Cheesecake?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

Yummm!

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Never tried it~

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum
Salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

yum

cod? (the fish lol)


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck! I am not much of a seafood fan.
wasabi ice-cream?


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

yuck

macarons


----------



## mogyay (Feb 20, 2015)

yum c:

avocado sushi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

yuck

tuna?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck.

Boiled potatoes with spinach?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck

Chicken and dumplings?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum

Fried rice


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

yum

brown rice?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

yum!

rice cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

yum

cheesy rice?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuck/Yum, neutral about them

Tacos?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 20, 2015)

yum!

natural yogurt?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

YUMMM!!!

Hershey's chocolate?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

YUM!

Banana Split?


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 20, 2015)

Never had one

Cherries


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

YUCK!

Peaches?


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 20, 2015)

YUM

Tacos


----------



## mogyay (Feb 20, 2015)

yum! 

parsnips?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Never had~

Fried chicken?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

Yum!

Burban Chicken?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

YUMAMAMA.

Lunchables.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

YUM!!! Oh gosh I miss those so much

Pears?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

yummmm.

poached pears.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

yuck

fish?


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Depends on the cooking, yum maybe


Mint ice cream


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum!

Cappuccino


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum

Oreos?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum!

grilled steak?


----------



## sleepel (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum!

caramel popcorn?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum

Garlic pizza bread?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

Yuck..

Tomato risotto?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum(?)

Lemon sorbet


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 21, 2015)

Yuck.

Chocolate truffles?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

YUM!

Eggs?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 21, 2015)

Yuck

Jam tart?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yuck

Mushrooms?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yuck


Beetroot


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't know what that is lol

Jalape?os?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

What's that?

Chilli?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

It's a pepper that's extremely hot cx

And yuck

Ramen noodles?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum!

Poffertjes?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Dunno what that is cx

Greek yogurt?


----------



## tumut (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum, you people should google the foods insted of idking! 

Watermelon rind?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm using mobile so I don't wanna have to close the window and come right back, it's unnecessary.

And yuckeh

Jello?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jelly? eh, its okay.


White chocolate?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 21, 2015)

By unpopular opinion, yum! I know a lot of people who don't like it >_<

Sorbet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

yum!!


custard?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## loreiid (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum!

Peaches?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2015)

yum!

feta cheese


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum!

Pringles?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

Yum!

Claussen Pickles


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

Yuck!

Someone's Eardrum?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

yuck!


potatoes?


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

yum

stringbeans


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

yum

chicken drumsticks?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

yum

apple?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 22, 2015)

Yum!

Grapefruit


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

yuck

papaya


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

yum!

banana?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

its not bad, but not the best

mangoes?


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 22, 2015)

Yum

Melon


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

yum

marshmallow?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 22, 2015)

Yuck

Lime jello?


----------



## Libra (Feb 22, 2015)

Yuck

Carrots?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

YUCK!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

yum


milk?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

YUM!

Cheese?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 22, 2015)

Yum!

Fruit smoothies?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

YUM!

McDonald's?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 22, 2015)

Yum! 

How about specifically, a McDonald's shamrock shake?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

YUMMMM!

Cinnamon?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 22, 2015)

Yum

Peanut M&Ms?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yuck

Regular M&M's?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

yum if chocolate yuck nuts

edible flowers?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Never tried

Lucky charms?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 23, 2015)

Ugh no.

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum!

Hot cocoa?


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum! <3

Cheesy Enchiladas?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 23, 2015)

yum


Spoiler











Nilla wafers?​


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 23, 2015)

Nebu said:


> yum
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That scared me LOL 

And yum!!!!

Coffee cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuck yuck

gingerbread cookies


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

yum

asparagus?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yum

pesto?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

yum!

french fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yum

chili nuts


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

yum!

corn flakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuck mostly

wasabi?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck

Deviled eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuck

american pancakes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

YUM!

Corn?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yum/yuck

butter


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

YUM OMG I EAT THAT STUFF PLAIN NO JOKE

Hershey's chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuck.

lime?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck! (except with water as a juice)

Bananas?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

YUMMY YUM YUM!

Tangerines?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)

YUM.

Banana peppers?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuck omfg.

salmon


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck it's a dead fish

Skittles?


----------



## tumut (Feb 23, 2015)

Well at least it isn't a live fish lol…yum.
Chicken vegetable stir fry?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck

PB&J?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuuuuuuuuck

banana


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

YUM!!!!

Grapes?


----------



## tumut (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum, red ones are best

Peach nectar?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Never had but saying yum because it sounds delicious!

Pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yum/yuck

waffles


----------



## tumut (Feb 23, 2015)

delicious, especially blueberry with whipped cream and real maple syrup

Cheese and crackers?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

YUM!

Peanut butter and crackers?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuck

pear


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum!

Peaches?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuck

(also f**k you nuts im allergic)

mango


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Never tried~

Grapefruit?


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Er with sugar yum

Orange juice


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck, makes me vomit for some reason

Twix?


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck

Pizza


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

YUM YUM YUM OMG YUMMMMM

Fried chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yuck-ish.

mayonnaise


----------



## tumut (Feb 23, 2015)

Nasty, hell no.

Blueberry pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum

Whipped cream?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

OMG YUMMILICIOUS

Chocolate pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

mmm if it isn't too chocolately

Caramel chocolate?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

YUM!

Apples and caramel?


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck

Coffee


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

yum!

cream cheese?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck-ish

Pepper jack cheese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

never had


mozzarella ?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum x1000

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

yum!

meatballs?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuck

Spinach?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

yum

parmesan cheese


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum!

Swiss cheese?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

yum!

fried rice?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 23, 2015)

Yum! (with sauce)

Popcorn chicken?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yum! (with sauce)
> 
> Popcorn chicken?



YUM (Dipped in ranch)

RANCH


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 23, 2015)

YUM

Raw bell pepper/capsicum


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

yum

mint chocolate?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)

yummy.


soft pretzels?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Mushroom pizza?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

YES YUM ! with spinach and tomatoes!

fried potatoes


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 24, 2015)

Total yum!

Pizza Margherita!


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 24, 2015)

Allycat said:


> YES YUM ! with spinach and tomatoes!
> 
> fried potatoes



Yum! I made some last night. ^.^




TaliZorah said:


> Total yum!
> 
> Pizza Margherita!



Never had

watermelon?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

yum-ish C: seed are annoying

sun chips


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!! Especially Garden Salsa ^^

Creme wafers?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck!

Oreos?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Lemon squares?


----------



## Improv (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Peaches?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## n64king (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck

Sunflower seeds


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

never had

brown rice?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Almond milk?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Chia seeds.


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Never tasted but it looks yum!

Raspberries?


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum.
Orange spice tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

yum

salt licorice


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Never had

candy apples


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Ehh, kinda don't care for em, yuck.
Tater tots?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!
Walnut ice cream?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck!

Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

YUM!

Cheerios?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, YUM! 

Coffee?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

YUMMM OMG

Coca-Cola?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Fellow Coffee-fiend!! & Sometimes, coke can taste bitter
but if you go to sonic and order a "vanilla cream coke" it's the best thing on earth. Seriously... put cream in your coke. SO YUM

Kale smoothies


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I will definitely try that~ 

And never had

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck. too bland, not a huge ice cream person.

Strawberry shake?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Sausage?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Biscuits?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Breakfast Burritos?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck

Fried eggs?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum

Lemon?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum! Sometimes cx

Waffles?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

YUM! lol I just used waffles on the would you rather!

Pancakes?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha yeah cx And YUM!

Chocolate?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

YUM! 

Beer?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck!

Root beer?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!!

Chai tea?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

What's that? 

Play-Doh?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Chai tea kind of tastes like coffee, it's pretty good. C:


Spoiler












Yuck, not my favorite dish. C;

Snow Cones?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Omg that looks amazing!!! *0*

And yum!

Oreo shake?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

YES YUM!

Chocolate Cream Pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

yum/yuck all depends

oat milk?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Never had

Pesto?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Never had 

Cupcakes?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum if it's a flavour I like

Vinegar?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck!

Blueberries?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum!

Hawaiian rolls?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't even know what that is sorry

Cherries?


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

YUmmmm
eggs benedict?


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

yum

tea with ginger and honey


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

yum

ginger snaps and cream cheese?


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

yum

cotton candy?


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

yuck

chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## oreo (Feb 24, 2015)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum
caramel drizzled popcorn bb


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

too sweet for me

frozen banana icecream?


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck, unless toppings

Caviar?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

OMG YUM! Could eat it for days

Avocados?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

yum :3

skittles


----------



## n64king (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum

Jasmine rice


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds yum
Steamed sea urchin with butter sauce?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck 

Frito Pie (chili, cheese, and fritos/corn chips mixed together)??


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

never had it

Sushi


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

Never had.

Ramen with Jalapenos.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Not a jalape?o fan, so yuck. 

Fettuccini Alfredo


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Never heard of

Toast?


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum. I like Nutella on mine. :3

Poutine?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck.

Goulash?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

what the fap is that?

ghost soda?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Goulash is some disgusting shiz-nit.

Ghost Soda...
That would be you....and I'm not into cannibalism...So, yuck.

Haystacks?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck

Sour cream?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuck.

Alligator jerky?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 24, 2015)

Never had

omelette?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Yum

Pickle salt?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

I have no idea what that is!  Pickling salt?  As in salt that has been powdered?  I'll go with yuck. 

Carrot raisin salad


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck. I hate raisins.

Banana nut bread?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum!

Cream cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck! 

Triple Chocolate fudge cake?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


>



Oh wow, I'd never heard of that!  It looks good...

As for chocolate cake?  Yum!

Fish sticks


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, these stupid girls in my class, a few years ago would snort it up their noses, for no real reason at all, other than pure ignorance, but it is good, to eat...Though, my stupid self would eat a whole bunch at once, just so I could get heartburn, because I liked having heartburn... The end, lol. 

*Anyway* 

Yum!

Chicken Strips?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Yumyumyum!

Roast beef sandwich


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Yumyumyum!
> 
> Roast beef sandwich



omg, I love your avatar!

Yum.

Chicken pizza?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> omg, I love your avatar!
> 
> Yum.
> 
> Chicken pizza?



Thanks! 

Yum! 

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

yuck don't like pepperoni 

rice?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Sometimes yum lol

Hersey kiss chocolate?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

never had

cookies and cream chocolate?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum!

Hash browns


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

yum

mcdonalds french fries?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

So yum

Cookie dough ice cream


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

never tried

caramel sauce


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum!

Fried ice cream


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck yuck

McDonald's chicken nuggets


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

never had

mint icecream?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

yum

cheese pizza?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck!

Whataburger french fries?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

Never had them.  Unfortunately.

In-n-Out Burger's fries


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 25, 2015)

Never had

Sushi?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 25, 2015)

yuck,
doritos


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

yuck god those taste like hell

PIZZA HUT

(god wish i had one closer i just want a fatty pizza ffff)


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

yum!

tofu?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

yum-ish


onion


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 25, 2015)

YUM!!!

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

YUCK! 

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

yum!

peanut butter?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck

mixed pickles?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ehh... Neutral

Bananas?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

yum!

Zucchini?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

yum. i learned to like it ahaha

eggplants


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck

Honey-glazed parsnips?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Never had.

Grape jelly?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

YUM!

Strawberry jam?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

yum

ice cubes


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

yuck

kebab?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Never tried

Dum dum suckers?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 25, 2015)

What's that?

Snickers?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

yuck

haggis?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

Never had.

Spam ham?


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck

Cereal


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum

Tortelloni?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Never Had....

Bacon Cheeseburger pizza?


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum 
Coca Cola?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Yumyum!

Cherry Dr. Pepper?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuck. I hate Dr Pepper of any kind.

Almond chicken.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Never had, but I love chicken...So, I'm going to go with Yum...

Butternut squash?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

Yum!

Ravioli


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yummm!

Lasagne?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

depends

pasta?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yum!

java rice?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

Never tried it, but sounds like a yum!

Coconut macaroons?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum!

Gingerbread?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum!

Butterfingers?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yum

Shawarma?


----------



## Mizuriri (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuck,
Strawberry poptarts?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 26, 2015)

Eh, they're ok.

McDonald's salt with some fries added in.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

yum

strawberry smoothie?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yum!

milkshake?


----------



## Cou (Feb 26, 2015)

yum 

meat bun


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 26, 2015)

yuck

pineapples


----------



## Cou (Feb 26, 2015)

O:

yuck

calzones


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yum

pepperoni?


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuck

Cookies


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yum

cinnamon roll?


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum

Dim sims?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

What's that?

And coconuts


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yum

taco?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

YUM!!!

Popsicles?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yum!

creamy mushroom soup?


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuck!

Basil?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum

Vanilla coffee?


----------



## oreo (Feb 26, 2015)

yum
milk tea?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yum!

meringue?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

YUCK!

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuck
Banana strawberry yogurt?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

yuck

bananas?


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2015)

yum
limeade?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

sounds yum enough

water cress


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

Hmmm..Yuck

Cheese (truthfully I HATE CHEESE!)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum! Love cheese.

Lemonade?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

yum

macaroni with cheese?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum!

Grilled Cheese?


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum.

Nachos (with cheese)?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum Yum Yum!

Hush puppies?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 26, 2015)

Idek.

Animal crackers?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum.

Nerds (the candy, obviously x3)?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum!

Coconut Candy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuck!

Cotton Candy?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

YUM!

Sunkist?


----------



## jdc1569 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum! 

Burritos?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum!

Jack in the Box tacos?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Never had D:

Cheese sticks?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yum! Especially after swimming.

Frosted oatmeal cookies?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

never had

chocolate flavoured porridge


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Never had.

tapioca pudding?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

never had

cornflakes?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck.

Frosted flakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

never had

avocado?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes.

Habanero?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck but kind of yum.  Yep.

Caramel corn


----------



## kayleee (Feb 27, 2015)

yeah caramel corn yeahhh

ranch dressing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yuck

salt and vinegar chips


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

yum-ish

moon cake?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck.

*Snowballs? *


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

Never had but it looks yummy

Croissant?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum.

*Hawaiian sweet rolls?*


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 27, 2015)

Omg my husband makes me eat those! Yuck!

Starburst candy


----------



## Mioki (Feb 27, 2015)

eh. Cute sig btw

Chocolate covered potato chips!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks  and never had or heard of lol

Cinnamon Rolls


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum of course

Au gratin ? (Cheesy potatoes)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

omg yes yum pls give

cat food (dude dont really try it XD)


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

nah….
fruit salad


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

yum/yuck depends on content

tacos


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum
Lemon cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

probably yum

herring


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

not sure..love fish so probably yum
Dark chocolate covered almonds?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

yuck i hate almonds

instant ramen


----------



## Nimega (Feb 27, 2015)

Absolutely yum!

4 cheese pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

omg all the cheese i regret not getting that for dinner ahaha.


salt & vingear crisps?


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

They're not bad, yum.

Watermelon?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck.

Oranges?


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum
Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck

Raspberry jam?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberry jam?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum

Dragon fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

yuck

melon chewing gum


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum!

Bami Goreng?


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks good.. had to google it.
Banana walnut bread?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck.

Banana Milk?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Never tried~

Cheese?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck, I've always hated cheese.

Mint chocolate?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum

Shortbread?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yuck// depends

white chocolate?


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

between yuck and yum

potato salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

yum.

nachos


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate pocky?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum!

Whipped Cream?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuck!

Chili?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yum

tuna?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yum.

Hot links?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

i don't know what that is?

tomato?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 28, 2015)

yum-ish

pudding?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

yes'm.

pistachio salad?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

Never had..

Angel food cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

never had

fruit cake?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 28, 2015)

yuck

mashed potato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

yum

capsicum


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 28, 2015)

Never had

Pez candy


----------



## goey0614 (Feb 28, 2015)

Never taste before, guess it's Yum...

Green curry chicken?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

yum

peanut butter chicken?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 28, 2015)

Yuck!

Lemon chicken


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 28, 2015)

Yum

Weetabix


----------



## tumut (Feb 28, 2015)

Never had… looks yuck when I googled it

Beef jerky?


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

Never had.
Pizza toast?


----------



## Mioki (Feb 28, 2015)

yum

dr. pepper


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Yum
Kimchi


----------



## Sugarbay (Mar 1, 2015)

Never had.

Kit kat?


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2015)

yum! 

bubble tea?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 1, 2015)

yum

olives?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuck. 
Pickled onions?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuckidiyuck!

Honeywheat?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yum!

Donuts?


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 1, 2015)

*Yum
Buffalo Wings?*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuck!

Roasted centipedes on a stick?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)

yuck

meatballs


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

yuck meat

hummus


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

What's that?

Eggs


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

Ew by themselves
Hummus is like a chickpea dip sort of thing

tofu


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuck

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 1, 2015)

*Yum
Human flesh*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmm... Never tried c:<

Bacon?


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 1, 2015)

Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 1, 2015)

YUM. 

Yogurt?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yum 

Toast?


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 1, 2015)

Yum

Bacon?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Nah

Chili?


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

Yum-ish

dark chocolate?


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuck, meat balls


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

Yum! 

green tea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

yum!

Hot chocolate?


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 2, 2015)

yum!

oatmeal cookies?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 2, 2015)

Yum

Pineapple smoothie?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

yuck i hate pineapples..

lime salt?


----------



## tumut (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds nasty. Yuck.
Black Cherry- dark chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yuck.

Poptarts?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 2, 2015)

Probably yuck.

Soft cake cookies?


----------



## tumut (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds yum.
Seafood medley?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds awful. Yuck.
Sausage meat pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

yuck

chicken sausages?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

yuckkkkk

chicken nuggets?


----------



## kingowlbert (Mar 2, 2015)

YUM <3

bacon chili cheese fries?


----------



## jdc1569 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yuck, I don't like bacon

Pringles?


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 3, 2015)

yum-ish

egg tart?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol what's that?

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum ^.^
Granola?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum

Dried apricots?


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

yuck, hate those.
Sour gummy worms?


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum

Sour patch


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum
Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum.

Chocolate-Raspberry Cupcakes?


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum
Cheesy brocoli?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum.

Chili-cheese fries?


----------



## lutrea (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum!

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum
Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

What's that? 

Chicken?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

yum!


curry?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

yuck

salt licorice


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

yuck

red licorice


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yuck!

Biscuits?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum!

A piece of the moon?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

stone? yuck or if you mean mochi sure 

onion crisps


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yuck!

Doritos?


----------



## Invi (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum/Yuck I like the flavouring just not the actual dorito. :c 

Mango!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum!

Horse meat?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 3, 2015)

do not want.

dorito flavored mountain dew?


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Hell nah 
Dead orphans?


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 3, 2015)

WTF?

Little Ceasar's Bacon wrapped pizza?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 3, 2015)

Hell to the hell no.

Poe Soul?


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

no idea, 
Mojito sherbet? (a drink made with lime mint and rum)


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

Probably not. Trying to not drink at all.
Crushed vitamin supplements?


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 3, 2015)

I actually don't mind vitamins, so yum?

Sushi


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum, especially salmon or tekka maki
Beef stew?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yuck!

Gummy worms?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

Yum

Tikka Masala?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

never heard of it..

sushi?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

Unfortunately yuck :c

pineapple juice?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

yuck

coconut water


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

yum psdfd now i wanna go buy one lol

sweet chili sauce


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum~

Red velvet cheesecake brownies?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum.

Angel Food Cake?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

YUM! <3

Cupcakes?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 4, 2015)

Sort of yum. If they have stuff in them, like raisins or cherries, yum. If plain, yuck.

Potato salad?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum!

Iced Coffee?


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

yuck
Fried chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

yum

fried rice


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

yum

pork crackle?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

idek.

strawberry cream cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

yum.

pickled cucumbers


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 4, 2015)

Yuck! Yuck! Yuck!

Bubble gum.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum

chocolate with strawberry-yoghurt filling?


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Yogurt filling in chocolate? Yuck.

Merengue the normal rhino?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Yuck. I do not condone the eating of rhinos... even if they taste like meringue xD;

Shrimp chips?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Yuck

Cheese fries?


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

yum
mint chocolate ice cream?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

YUM!

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum!

Ikea Meatballs?


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Never had 'em but I bet they're good :)

Beef jerky?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd again, haha. French toast is gud~


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

nah I don't eat red meat, idk what ikea meatballs are. 
Blueberry muffin squares (cereal)?

- - - Post Merge - - -

double ninja'd beef jerky yuck


----------



## Lotte (Mar 4, 2015)

I've never had blueberry muffin squares cereal but it sounds good.

Mochi ice cream?


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Idk but I like ice cream so yum, plus i heard of mochi and i think its rice cake or something which sounds yum

Soft tacos?


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum!

Apples?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum!

Tangerines?


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum
Mac and cheese?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

9000/10 love it everyday.

macadamia?


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum
almond butter?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Yuck

Hamburgers


----------



## undernickle (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum, unless u eat my schools. they give u heartburn.

Corned Beef?

if u say no to corned beef den i no like u at all.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

I..better say nothing in this case.

Vegetarian pizza?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Never tried!

Strawberries?


----------



## zelorm (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum!
Bird genitals?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Delicious!

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum!

Ice cream?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

YUM!

Whipped cream?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

yuck

oyster?


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuck.

Creamsicles?


----------



## oreo (Mar 5, 2015)

yum
pho noodles?


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 5, 2015)

yum!
szechuan beef?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

I like beef…?

Pasta?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

yum 

mushroom soup


----------



## OreoTerror (Mar 5, 2015)

Yum!

Crocodile?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 5, 2015)

Yum haha, taste like beef LOL

Pho?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuck

Lobster Thermidor


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)

lol, looks yum enough.

mustard


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

yum
 rice and beans with olive oil and chorizo?


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 5, 2015)

yuck.

sesame chicken?


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

yum
gelato?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 5, 2015)

Never tried

Hawaiian Pizza


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuck x435433574
Almond cookies?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

YUCK!

Butter?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuck if it's on it's own...

Marmalade?


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 5, 2015)

yuck! XD

peaches?


----------



## Invi (Mar 5, 2015)

Ehhh yum, just the stickyness caused it.. >.>

Pears?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 5, 2015)

Yummy

beef and pork loaf?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuck

french toast?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 5, 2015)

Yum!

Tuna Salad?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuck

Peppermints?


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

yum 
banana split?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Yum

Brownies


----------



## undernickle (Mar 5, 2015)

yuckaroni.

Snail's Butt?


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

Delectable.
Nachos?


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2015)

Yum!
Bubble Gum?


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuck.
Limeade?


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 5, 2015)

Yum! 
Tofu?


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

Yum
Curry rice?


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuck
Dango?


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

No idea.
Coconut cream pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

never had…

pineapple?


----------



## seliph (Mar 6, 2015)

yuck
chicken fingers!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

yum!

schnitzel


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 6, 2015)

Whut nao...

Peppermint Patty?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 6, 2015)

Is that food or a person?

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuck

Stew soup?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 6, 2015)

Yum!

Pecan pie.


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

Yum as long there isn't too much molasses. 
S'mores?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)

YUM OH MY GOSH

Toaster strudels?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

i don't know, never had.


Milk?


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

Only with cookies or something.
Ham sandwich?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

yum..depends on the ham though and the rest of the stuff on it.

whisky sauce?


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuck, I've never had it.

Kimchi?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

sounds yum

(also it doesn't really taste booze, it's more of a.. herb taste)

chicken salad


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

yum

carrot cake?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuck

Fishsticks


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

yum

brussel sprouts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

never had it

orange juice?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Yum

Vegemite?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

yum! my favourite ever!

jam?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Yum

Cream puff


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Never tried

macaroons


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Never heard of them

Lemon pie?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuck.

Orange Cream Shake?


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuck.

Mochi?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Never had 

Mocha Java Chiller, from Sonic?


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't  like coffee pro'lly yuck.
Crab cakes?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuck!
Chili cheese fries?


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

Yum
Blueberry pie?


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Yum
> Blueberry pie?


Yum

Candied yams?


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuck.
Strawberry pocky anyone?


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Bunchi said:


> Yuck.
> Strawberry pocky anyone?



Yum

Macha pocky? ;D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Never had

Bubblegum strawberry flavour


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 7, 2015)

Yuck.

Rocky road ice cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Never had it

Tuna?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 7, 2015)

Yuck!

Naan bread?


----------



## Invi (Mar 7, 2015)

Yummm, now I want Indian food. :c

Croissants?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)

yum, gief now

lemon yoghurt?


----------



## Dead Master (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum
Coke


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)

the drug wat lol jk

yum lol

grape fanta


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

Nasty
Strawberry Shortcake?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)

(yes it taste crap lol)

yum

pepperjack cheese


----------



## Margot (Mar 7, 2015)

Yumm

Crepes


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Margot said:


> Yumm
> Crepes



Yum, any kind of cake.

Your username was in a book I read before, I forgot what it is though.


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum! 

Any kind of pie?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2015)

yum

bubble tea


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

never had but probably yum

pomegranate punch?


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum

Black Tea


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum
Cheese fondue?


----------



## Invi (Mar 7, 2015)

Yucky. ;c

Tiramisu?


----------



## meliwazhere (Mar 7, 2015)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Depends

Avocado?


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum
Nutella?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmm. Ill say yum.

Peanut butter?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 7, 2015)

EeeeeeeeeeeYOOOOOUUUU!!!

How about Sushi?


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 7, 2015)

Depends wich one. Mainly not.

Endive?


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Never had it… looks yum though

Kimchi c:


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

Never had but I like horseradish so yum.
Hot pocket?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds interesting…

Nutella?


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

yum
apple turnover?


----------



## Lotte (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum.

Peanut M&Ms?


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

yum
jolly rancher?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

never had it

Kit-kat?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 7, 2015)

yum! pecan pie?


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum.

Apples with Peanut Butter


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

Yum.

Avocados?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 8, 2015)

Hmm I don't think I've ever tried, but it looks okay.

Frosted Shreddies?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2015)

Yuck
Salted peanuts


----------



## inkling (Mar 8, 2015)

Yuck.

pineapple pizza


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 8, 2015)

Yum
Bacon pizza


----------



## Na Hee (Mar 8, 2015)

Yum~

Poutine. (Go check on Google~) I'm curious to know what you think about that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

sounds yum :3

blueberries


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sounds yum :3
> 
> blueberries



yum

tomatoes?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

yum-ish

flatbread pizza


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

Natty said:


> yum-ish
> 
> flatbread pizza



Yum!! Caesar salad?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

yuck

eggs?


----------



## tumut (Mar 8, 2015)

yum 

butter-shortbread cookies?


----------



## ethre (Mar 8, 2015)

yum! cx

rice dumplings ~


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Yum!

egg drop soup


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

Probably yuck

butterscotch?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yum!

Tuna burgers?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

yum

Spring rolls


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yum, depending on the brand!

Shells macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Sure

Deep fried oreos (I don't like them, but what about you)


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds gross

green tea ice crea,


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Never had, but sounds yum

Mint green tea?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

Kind of yum, I like the green tea part but not so much the mint.

Panna cotta?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Never had.

Key lime pie?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Yum

Roaches?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

lol no

lemon meringue pie


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

I hate pie, so yuck


Sesame chicken?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Yum 

Bento box


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Never had

Orange chicken?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 9, 2015)

never had but sounds like it would be sweet so yuck

lemon poppy seed muffins?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Yum!

Swiss rollcake?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Yuck

Cinnamon roll


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 9, 2015)

Sounds yum!

Greek yogurt with honey?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

yum :3

kangaroo meat?


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

Who knows? Could be tasty..
Tangy the peppy cat?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

yuck

feta cheese


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

Yum oml I love feta.
Hummus and pita chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

sounds yum :3

meze?


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks really good. I like appetizers.
Burrito?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

yum

sushi


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yuck

Pizza


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Depends on the kind of pizza 

Red velvet cupcakes


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

Yum
Cinnabon cereal?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Never tried but sounds yum!

Nachos?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

meh 

Horchata


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

Yum
Over easy eggs?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Yum

Sparkling water?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

yum-ish if it has some flavour like raspberry or whatever

snake meat?


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

maybe
peking duck?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

yum.. i think never had

elderflower squash?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

Never had

Eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

yuck

cream cheese?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

yum

popcorn?


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

sometimes yum

sour cream and onion potato chips?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

eh

Frozen yogurt


----------



## Invi (Mar 9, 2015)

Yucky.. Soo coldd. ;-;

Salmon?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 9, 2015)

Yum

red cabbage?


----------



## inkling (Mar 9, 2015)

yum.

corned beef?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Okay

Avocado


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Yum!

Pita chips?


----------



## inkling (Mar 9, 2015)

yum.

ruffles brand chips?


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

Yum!
Doritos, cool ranch or nacho cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

yuck

hot chips?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 10, 2015)

Yum

Flapjack?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Never had

muesli?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Never had.

Hot wings?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

Yuck
Cheese burgers?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 10, 2015)

Yum!

Falafel?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Never had.

KFC Mashed potatoes?


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 10, 2015)

yum!

Goldfish (crackers)


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay

Chocolate cupcake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Eh, okay.

Cheesecake?


----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2015)

Yum

Berry pie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

depends-


pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

yum :3

shrimp cheese


----------



## Lotte (Mar 11, 2015)

I've never had it. Sounds interesting ouo..

Pad thai?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Never had it.
Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

yum

(it's literally soft cheese in a tube with shrimp taste, quite popular here)

melon chewing gum


----------



## valval (Mar 11, 2015)

Yuck (too sweet XD)

Chicken Tikka Masala!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Yuck
Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

yumish depends on the dip sauce lol

oat milk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Never had

porridge?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Yuck
Avocado?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

yum 

lemon cheesecake


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 11, 2015)

Yum :D

Marmalade?


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

yuck    

peach tea?


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 12, 2015)

Yuck

Gouda


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

yuck

apple pie


----------



## Shika (Mar 12, 2015)

Yum!

Strawberry Shortcake?


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 12, 2015)

Yum

Seaweed?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 12, 2015)

Yuck

Sour cream?


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

Yum
Engish Mustard sanwiches! (Yum... not spicy for me!)


----------



## tumut (Mar 12, 2015)

Idk.. i like mustard though
Fried chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

yum gimme

fried potatoes


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 12, 2015)

Yum...good God, yum.

Boiled spinach?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 12, 2015)

Ick! Yuck! I hate spinach.

Coriander/cilantro (depending on where you're from)?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

yuck so freaking yuck i cant stand it

dandelion wine?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

never tried

banana?


----------



## valval (Mar 12, 2015)

Yum!

Cocoa puffs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

yum!

chicken pie?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 12, 2015)

Never had, but probably yum.

Strawberries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

YUM!

honey?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

yum

caramel sauce popcorn


----------



## tumut (Mar 12, 2015)

yuck
Eggplant parmesian?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

yuck

poatato?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

YES

Orange Juice?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 13, 2015)

Yuckkkkkk

Pretzels?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

yum


tomato?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

Yuck

Eggplant?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

yuck

pasta?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

yum

cinnamon


----------



## tumut (Mar 13, 2015)

alone? yuck...
Peaches?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

yuck

green tea


----------



## tumut (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum
Seltzer water?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

eh neutral we can use tap water so we hardly buy water unless we want sparkling water

orange?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum c:

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum!!!

Chicken?


----------



## tumut (Mar 13, 2015)

Yus yum
Dark chocolate?


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 13, 2015)

Yuck (vegetarian)

Cabbage?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum

Corn


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 13, 2015)

yuck

spinach?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

yum 

pears?


----------



## tumut (Mar 13, 2015)

Yuck usually.
Cashews?


----------



## oreo (Mar 13, 2015)

yuck
hershey's cookies and cream bars?


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 13, 2015)

yuck 

pepperoni


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

yum

bacon crisps


----------



## Lotte (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum

Grilled hot dogs


----------



## FrostyPaws (Mar 13, 2015)

yum

Ramen


----------



## tumut (Mar 13, 2015)

Yuck
Lobster?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 
Cupcakes? ♥


----------



## valval (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum, I want ♥u♥

Cashews!


----------



## Lotte (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum.

Curly fries?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 13, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Yum.
> 
> Curly fries?



Yummie

White Chicken?


----------



## toenuki (Mar 13, 2015)

Yum! Mochi!


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 14, 2015)

Never tried it but it sounds yum.

Minestrone soup?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 14, 2015)

Yuck
Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## Boosh (Mar 14, 2015)

Yum!

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)

Yuck
Apple jacks cereal?


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

yum
buttered toast?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 14, 2015)

yum, fruit parfet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

yum


Chicken nuggets?


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 14, 2015)

Yum

Sausages


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

depends

sushi?


----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)

Yum
Rice pudding?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Yuck
Tomatos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

yum

cheese?


----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)

Yum
Homemade chicken stew?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

yum

pumpkin pie?


----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)

Ehh yum I guess.
Hot fudge sundae?


----------



## friedegg (Mar 14, 2015)

Yum omg
Apple pie?


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

Yummy!  (with a scoop of ice cream please)

Shepherds pie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

yum

custard tart


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

Yum!

Pickled ginger


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

never had

tuna?


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

yuck.

macaroons?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

yuck

merengue?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum!

Vanilla gelato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

yum


muesli?


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum (I mean it isnt my fav but sure)

Pistachios


----------



## alesha (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know
Toffifee


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 15, 2015)

yuck

green tea


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum! (Why not?)

Pancakes?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yuck.

Red velvet cake.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 15, 2015)

It's alright.

Boston cream donuts?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken Parmesan?


----------



## alesha (Mar 15, 2015)

Yuck
Resetti?


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 15, 2015)

I've never tried Mole.

Chicago-style Hotdog?


----------



## Puddle (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum.

Buffalo Chicken Pizza.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum!

Kobe beef?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

yum.. beef always

milk


----------



## tumut (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum with something sweet.
Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

yum omg now i got hungry GREAT

ham


----------



## tumut (Mar 15, 2015)

yuck
Greek salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

yum-ish

cornflakes


----------



## Pearls (Mar 15, 2015)

Yuck
Baked beans


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

yuck lol

asparagus


----------



## tumut (Mar 15, 2015)

sometimes yum
white castle mini cheeseburgers?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

never had but looks yum

licorice pipes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

yum!


cheesels


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

50/50.

Whales crackers.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

looks good ;3 yum

raspberry pie


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum.

Ice Cream.


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 15, 2015)

ehhh... yum

pears


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yum!

Pineapples?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 16, 2015)

Yum!!

Toffee yogurt?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

never had

cheesecake?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yum

mushroom toast


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

yUCK

Froot loops <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck

white chocolate


----------



## tumut (Mar 16, 2015)

yum
shish-kebab


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

never had.. good enough i guess.

nutella


----------



## tumut (Mar 16, 2015)

yum
Coconut cream pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck not that big fan of coconuts

cheese puffs/balls


----------



## tumut (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck
taco pizza


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck!!
chicken skin?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck

blueberry drink


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yummy

Chocolate milk?


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

yum

bagel w/cream cheese?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Neutral 

Pumpkin spice cheesecake?


----------



## tumut (Mar 16, 2015)

Yum
peanut butter banana sandwich


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck and im allergic to nuts/peanuts so

yoghurt?


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck. mayo?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 16, 2015)

Yuckkk

Hot cross bun?


----------



## valval (Mar 16, 2015)

Yummy! But only if it doesn't have raisins >.<

Strawberries and yogurt :3


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 16, 2015)

yum ~

pineapple


----------



## Boosh (Mar 16, 2015)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

Meh

Biscotti?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

yum!

Almonds?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck

lime


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

yum

peanut butter


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Pink lemonade?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 16, 2015)

yum!  macarons?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

yuck

pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yum

nachos


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

DELICIOUS!

Pancakes!


----------



## tumut (Mar 16, 2015)

Yum
Quiche?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Yum
> Quiche?



Absolutely love all sorts of quiche! Except for the goat cheese ones YUCK!

Banana ice cream!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2015)

yum!  sushi?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum

Nutella xD


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum!

Seaweed?


----------



## Doki Doki (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 17, 2015)

Yuck!

Chile rellenos


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 17, 2015)

Yuck

Custard?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

yum

custard tart?


----------



## tumut (Mar 17, 2015)

yuck
blueberry cobbler?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yum enough

mango and orange smoothie?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

I would go with meh, don't hate it but i do not like it either...

Pineapple milkshake!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

oh god yuck pineapples

onion crisps


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Awh i really love good pineapples! But they have to be a bit sweet not bitter, then it isn't a fresh one but yeah that is yum!

Plum flavored candy!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

generally yuck

salmon?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2015)

yum!  love salmon sushi too!  french fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yum

cheeseburger


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2015)

BIG YUM!  There's a place in Pasedena, Ca called Pie & Burger, they have the best cheeseburgers.

avocados?


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum!

Vanilla scones?


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

yuck.

cheesy breadsticks?


----------



## tumut (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum
Black cherries.


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum

ginger candy


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

I never had a ginger candy so dunno xD

Nougat!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yuck

chia seeds


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2015)

yum!  maple donuts?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 17, 2015)

Yuck

Sugar cane juice?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Never had


Liquorice?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yum

ginger tea


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2015)

yum!  I love almost anything ginger!  especially ginger kombucha 

Brussel sprouts?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum!

Swiss cherry pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yuck

mustard


----------



## tumut (Mar 17, 2015)

yum (especially dijon)
butter cookies?


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 17, 2015)

YUM!
BBQ CHICKEN PIZZA?!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yum

meat loaf


----------



## tumut (Mar 17, 2015)

Yuck (that doesn't go on pizza)
Steamed dumplings


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yum

california rolls


----------



## tumut (Mar 17, 2015)

Ninja'd..yum

watermelon?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yum

rambutan?


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum
Fajitas?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2015)

yuck.  fried pickles?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 17, 2015)

YUCK, EWWW
CUPCAKESSS?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yum-ish depends

oat milk


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

I have no idea...

Banana flavored things


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 17, 2015)

Kinda, depends what things!

Gummy bears?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum!

Pretzels


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Yummmm

Grilled chicken??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

yum!!!!

lasagne


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

mmmmm yes bb
smores?


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

yum
chocolate pie


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 18, 2015)

Yum!

Queso dip


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 18, 2015)

Yuck

Iced bun?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

depends on the bun usually yum though

bacon crisps


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 18, 2015)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yum 

mango


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

yum
peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yuck

kiwi


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

yuck

pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yum-ish

maple syrup


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

YUMMY 

Hot dogs!


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

sometimes yum
blueberry waffles


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

OMG DELICIOUS

Grilled beef?


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

Yuck
Chili


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 18, 2015)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yum gief nao

honey


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

That's a little bit too sweet for me

Baked potato!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yum

now you made hungry 

cucumber


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Omg i like always eat cumcumbers in the summer with dinner because they are so fresh and stuff Yum yum!

Caramel Apple?


----------



## n64king (Mar 18, 2015)

Yum!!! Love caramel and apples.

Corn Beef Hash


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

n64king said:


> Yum!!! Love caramel and apples.
> 
> Corn Beef Hash



You actually motivated me to make that yum!

Burrito?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 18, 2015)

Yum.

Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2015)

yum!  Uni?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 18, 2015)

I LOVE SEA URCHIN! *Q*

Hummus?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2015)

yum!  just made hummus the other day 

falafel?


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Yum!

Churros? :3


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

yum 
chocolate mousse cake?


----------



## Kishti (Mar 18, 2015)

yum! fresh apple pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2015)

omg yes!!!

pecan pie?


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

YES

Spanakopita


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 19, 2015)

Yuck

Cheesestring?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, yum gimme x)

pasta bolognese?


----------



## tumut (Mar 19, 2015)

never had, I like almost any pasta though so yum
potato latke?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

ah, those yuck

ritz crackers


----------



## tumut (Mar 19, 2015)

yum only with cheese
Taco salad


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 19, 2015)

Yuck

Fried squash


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 19, 2015)

Meh

Tempura shrimp?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum

White bread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

yuck

seeded bread?


----------



## peppermintys (Mar 19, 2015)

yum!

sesame seed balls?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

peppermintys said:


> yum!
> 
> sesame seed balls?



Dee-lish!

French Fries? (actually eating my own home-made french fries right now lol)


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum!

Fried ravioli


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2015)

yum!

tiramisu?


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum!

Creme br?l?e


----------



## azukitan (Mar 19, 2015)

Yummy *3*

Ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum!!

Sushi?


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum!

Burritos


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum.

Cherry flavored medicine.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh vomit.

Grape flavored medicine


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Yuck.

Pepto Bismol.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Yuck

Metamucil


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yuck XD

Orange Chicken


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum!

Deviled eggs.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum! <3

Uncooked chow mein noodles.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum!

Cooked chow mien noodles


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

Yuck, they're not the best thing I had.

Kimchi


----------



## tumut (Mar 19, 2015)

yum
caviar


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Yuck

Caramel


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 19, 2015)

Yum <3
Oreos


----------



## LunaTheCatopian (Mar 20, 2015)

Yum! 
Cinnamon rolls? <3


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

Definite Yum!
Cotton Candy?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

Yum!

Scallops!


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

Yum >w<
Lobster?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

YUM!

I work at Red Lobster lol

Crab Legs!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

never had?

Steak?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

of course!

red onion!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2015)

yum! on burgers

oysters?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

oh god nooooooo!

Whisky? thats a tough one if you are underage...


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 20, 2015)

YES YES YES

processed cheese slices


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> YES YES YES
> 
> processed cheese slices



sometimes after a lot of whisky.... HAHAHA, but really though sometimes your desperate lol or put it on grilled cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

yum at both whisky and cheese 

pomegranate


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 20, 2015)

yum! baked ziti? (a type of pasta)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like lasagna or something... looks yum!

mozzarella cheese


----------



## tumut (Mar 20, 2015)

yum ofc, 
fried bananas with syrup?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Delicious!

Squid rings? (i hate them lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

yuck

sour milk


----------



## tumut (Mar 20, 2015)

obv yum
cheese and crackers


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 20, 2015)

Yum!

Spaghetti Taco?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

yum enough

orange juice


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

actually no...

Margaritas!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

yum booze bby

tequila?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2015)

yum!  but depends on the brand...

mango?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

yuck on its own, yum in smoothies though

sour cream & onion crisps


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

Yum! Caviar?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

depends if those on tube or these orange/black/white eggs things. the former yuck the latter yum.

bearnaise sauce


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

yuck!

keesh (lol cant spell)


----------



## oreo (Mar 20, 2015)

Quiche? It's alright.
Egg tarts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

yuck


butter?


----------



## jfstalkertje (Mar 20, 2015)

yum

chocolate eggs (because eastern is near)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 20, 2015)

It's alright?

Marshmallow?


----------



## tumut (Mar 20, 2015)

Yum i guess
mixed nuts


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 21, 2015)

Mixed nuts are yum. Grape leaves?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 21, 2015)

Hmm never tried

Mint ice-cream?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yum!

Water Melon?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

Yum
Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

yumyum♥

pickled onion?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

yuck

tapas`?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hmm it is okay i guess

Garlic bread!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

Yum!
Chicken tagliatelle


----------



## tumut (Mar 21, 2015)

Yum
Baked potato


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

kinda yum

wedges


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

Yum!!

Strawberries with sugar?


----------



## tumut (Mar 21, 2015)

Yuck, why would you put sugar on them?
Blueberry crumble pie


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

To bring out the sweetness!

Yummy!!

Quiche


----------



## Moddie (Mar 21, 2015)

Yuck

Marmite?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

omg ewwww

cheese puffs


----------



## azukitan (Mar 21, 2015)

Yum!

Celery?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

yum-ish

tomato


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

meh

eggplant


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

yum, depends a bit on how you make it

mushrooms


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 21, 2015)

Ew
Stromboli


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

yum enough

dango


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 21, 2015)

???
Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

never tried it but it looks yummy

Butter Chicken


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 21, 2015)

YUM!
Deep fried california rolls!@


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

i prefer non-fried

chicken


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Yassss
 Dried/salted Seaweed? {Blech!}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

yum

beet?


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

I haven't given them a fair shot, so I can't say.. They sound... yummy?

Steamed carrots


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Blech {Unless with cinnamon sugar.}
Apples dipped in peanut butter?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 21, 2015)

Yuck.

Blood from an ancient dragon?


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

YUM! 
Buttered potatoes?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yuck.

Shrimp.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

yummlicious 
_*Corn dogs?*_


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yum.

Oreos?


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Yum , 'kept they get stuck to the roof of my mouth ;-;
Taffy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

never had

fairy floss?


----------



## tumut (Mar 21, 2015)

never had
white chocolate?


----------



## offing (Mar 22, 2015)

Blech. It just tastes wrong.

California rolls (sushi)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Yuck 

Cinnamon rolls??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

never had

tuna?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 22, 2015)

yum!

blue crabs?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Yuck 
Meringue


----------



## greentae (Mar 23, 2015)

Yuck! 
Mango pudding


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Yum!
Tofurkey!


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Yum
Animal crackers


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 23, 2015)

Yum

Twinky?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Yuck 

Stir Fry?


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Yum
Buffalo chicken dip?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

never had


Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

yum ish depends on the dip sauce

pick n mix candy


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

yum
couscous


----------



## DaKrazyCookie (Mar 23, 2015)

Yuck. Ramen?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

YUM

curry?


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Yum
Feta cheese


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 23, 2015)

YUM? (I have never tried it...)

Chicken Wings!


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yum!

Honey Stingers?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think I've tried those...

Cheese pizza???


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Yum
Ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 24, 2015)

yuck
gelato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

yum

Tuna?


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum!

Burritos?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

yum.

corn?


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

yum
snickers bar?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

yum

cornflakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

depends on the brand i guess.

peppermint candy


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

YUCK

fried rice?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

yum

sangaria anata no ocha
(this is yuck lol just tried it just cause)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

I hate green tea :u

matcha


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 24, 2015)

yum!

Creme brulee?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

oh yum

(i like green tea but that vitamin c soda was just yuck)

sushi


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

yuck xc

chicken nuggets


----------



## Boosh (Mar 24, 2015)

Yuck

Blueberry muffin?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

yum-ish

miso soup


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum.

Seaweed salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

mmm i like seaweed so why not

ginger


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

ehh.. yuck

mustard


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

Yuck.

Sriracha?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Never heard of it…

Trail mix?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

YUCK.  I hate raisins.










Ummm....how about red curry?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

yuck, cant eat it :x

licorice


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

Yuck. 
Dark chocolate


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

Meh....dipped in peanut butter, I can handle it.

Shrimp cocktail sauce?


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

Eh...with shrimps its ok so yum
Coconut


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

YUM!

Cashews?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> YUM!
> 
> Cashews?



OMG you can LITERALLY kill me with those!
NO CASHEWS FOR ME!

Coffee?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

Never tried it, but I'll say yum! c:
Cr?me br?l?e?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

YUM...my favorite thing in the whole world!

Hunan chicken?


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

Never tried but looks good from Google images.
Fried tofu?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum.

Egg rolls?


----------



## crossinggirl (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

YUM.

Dressing?  (As in turkey and dressing).


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

If you mean like gravy then yuck.
Mandarin oranges?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Yummmm!

Cheeseburgers??


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 24, 2015)

Blech (Unless In-n-out)
Tootsie rolls


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

yuck , fruit ones are good tho
Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum!

Mineral Water?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Yum!
> 
> Mineral Water?



not worth the hype

hard cider?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Never had...
Calamari?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

yum! and I like your avatar 

oranges? lol


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol :3 tangy ftw
Yum!
Grapefruit?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

ehhh... not the greatest

peach ring candy


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Yuck  (not a can of gummy candy)
Escargot?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

bleck! not a fan of mollusks....

snow crab legs!


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 24, 2015)

EWWWWWWW
Gummy worms mmm


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Yuck.
Green apples?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

even better covered in caramel!

sweet potatoes?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

ONE OF MY ABSOLUTE FAVES <3 Yummy! ^u^

Fruit Gushers?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 24, 2015)

FFFFFF They're good.

Ghost chili peppers?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

I can barely handle mild salsa....
so no

Ranch dressing?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

With veggies, please :)

Japchae?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

wait i have to look that up......

oooo, looks tasty!
Red onion


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks good
Yams?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

ugh.... no

mint ice cream


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Omg yum!
Carmel ice cream?


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum i guess,
Lobster ?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

oh heck yesssss! I work at red lobster lol
pulled pork bbq sandwiches


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Yessssss :3
BLT sandwich?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't like bacon... whoops...

garlic bread


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum!
Green tea?


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum and wow too much tangy 
Orange marmalade on toast ?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm not a fan of breakfast in general....

hash browns?

NEVER TOO MUCH TANGY!!!!


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 24, 2015)

Meh...
Fried eggs?

Long live the citrus feline!


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 24, 2015)

Mmm..
Deviled eggs


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

ewwwww...

dino chicken nuggets


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck!  

chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

depends


caramel flavour?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

hold up.... how can you not like dinosaur chicken nuggets!!!!

yum to caramel everything!

Wheat Thins


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!

Thin mints.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Like the best cookie!!!

Margaritas!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 25, 2015)

Yummm, yes please!

Cheeseburgers. ;; u;;


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

I actually don't like cheese on my burgers.... weird...

mushrooms... ew


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck


Lamb?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum

Fish and chips?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 25, 2015)

YUM
Cannelloni


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Never had, 
Vegtable soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

yum

oatmeal


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

yum
cucumbers?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

yum

cream puff


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum.

Dunkin Stix?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

looks yuck

chocolate ball


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Not sure sounds yum.
Cheesecake.


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck

rolos


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!
Brussel sprouts?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck!

Chilli Cheese Fries?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
Blood oranges?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
York peppermint patties?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

EEEWWWWWWWWWWW YUCKYUCKYUCK

tap water?


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum? XD

Risotto?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum 
chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!
Dried cranberries?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
Bean burrito?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!
Ranch dressing?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

eh, yuck

ritz crackers


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Meh...yuck, I guess.

Goldfish crackers?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

never had

green tea


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum (with coconut milk and stevia).

Doritos?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum if i'm hungry. Wouldn't ever buy them.
Peanut butter chocolate easter eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck

instant ramen


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!

Tortilla Soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

sounds yum

meat soup


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum.

Reuben sandwich?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

looks yum

cheese fondue


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
Black cherry ice cream


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

absolutely not....

fish tacos


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
Pepper jack cheese?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

mmmmmmm...

skittles!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck...I've tasted the rainbow....I didn't like it.

Cheese puffs?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck
Sushi


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!

Sweet tea?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck 

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck

oreos?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum, give me them now
Honey mustard and chicken tenders?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

meh. yuck

white tea


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

whys it gotta be white? lol, not about the tea life

alfredo sauce


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 25, 2015)

yum! 

pastrami?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck

because there are different kinds of tea lol?

oreo?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

oreo 4 lyfeeeeee!

fish and chips


----------



## azukitan (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!

Cheese fondue?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
Smoked salmon


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!

Tuna salad?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum if its in a sandwich
Bleu cheese


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Woah...I almost said that last time.

YUM.

Gruyere cheese?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Never had, probs yum if its not a swiss cheese type cheese.
Mushroom pizza?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum.

Blue cheese burger?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 25, 2015)

yum!

onion rings?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

YUMMMM.

Fried mushrooms?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum~

Molten lava cake?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum, 
Sour patch kids


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck.

Pumpkin spice latte?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck 

Peanutbutter?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
Bananas


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck!

Tomatoes?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck if they're raw
Vodka Penne


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

I like both separately, but its not too bad together...

Thai cuisine!


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum, love spring rolls. 
Stuffed peppers


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Never had
Salmon?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

ugh yuck

tuna?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!
Tomato soup?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuck. D:

Milkshakes


----------



## SirFireFox (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum  
Spicy French Fries


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum 

Nachos?


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck :c
maple syrup?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum
Blueberry waffles


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

oh hell yes!

chocolate caramel pie


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 25, 2015)

Yum!
Blueberry cream pie?


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck! I i don't like pie > v <


Starburst?


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck. unpopular opinion, i actually dont like starburst! ; w ;

blueberry scones?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

scones hurt my mouth...

bagels?


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

yuck


doritos


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 26, 2015)

Yum!

Marzipan fruits?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

yuck i dont like that.

bacon eggs


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

yuck
deviled eggs


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 26, 2015)

yum!

Steak tartare?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

yum i guess (weird name you have for it had to google)

ben & jerry's


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yum, gimme
Lasagna


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

yum gimme as well xD

bacon crisps


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Red meat makes me sick, still yum
Spicy buffalo chicken dip


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

UGHUGHRYGSERGS eww yuck

blue cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

yum

banana


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

yum
kiwi


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

yum

apple


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

yum♥

bread stick


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

yum
dead children


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol no
Octopus?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

yuck

chocolate toffee


----------



## SirFireFox (Mar 26, 2015)

Yuck
Apple pie


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

yumm

sponge cake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

yum!

choc chip icecream?


----------



## eggs (Mar 26, 2015)

yum!!

tiramisu?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Uuuuhhhh, I've never had it, so...

How do you like to try Sogno di Cioccolatta, which I don't know how to spell due to its Italian origin??



Spoiler: Zas



The next person posting this will obviously pick delicious...


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yum
Fish sticks


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Gross
Fish Oil?
(why did I just do that)


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Gross. 
Dark chocolate?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Gross.
Cookies


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Yum 

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yum
Soft pretzel


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 26, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken Fried Steak.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Microwave Pizza


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck!

fried shrimp?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

yummmmm!

cotton candy


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum and Yuck - I like the taste, but STILL cannot get past the feels and such

Jack in the Box tacos


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck!

fried green tomatoes?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Pretzel Dogs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Never had. I like Pretzels…?

Corndog?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

yum!  especially the ones from Disneyland!

kettle popcorn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

yum

hot chips?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Never had hot chips

Tomato Soup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

never had

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Indifferent

Olive Loaf (Baloney with olives inside of it)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck

mango?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

yum!  

lychee?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Macarons?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't think I had that, sorry.

"mud" pies (Chocolate pudding with gram crackers and gummie worms)


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck

chicken tikka masala?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck-ish

sourdough bread


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

yum
mixed vegetables


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

generally yuck i prefer them one by one rather than mixed.

peas


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck
ginger snaps


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

lol i kept getting that film when i googled it

yum enough

saltines?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum


Plums?


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

yum
nectarines


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck

blueberry pie


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

yum
fruit punch


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Carbonated Water


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

eh neutral

green apples


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Banana chips


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck

Blackberry pie?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Baked Chips


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum
Enchilada


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yummy

Ummm...Sushi


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck~

french bread


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Little Caesars


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

Yuck
Fried fish


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Baked Fish Sticks


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

Yuck.
Strawberry Gum~


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yuck.

Cadbury eggs?


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum
olive pizza


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum.

Broccoli with cheese?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

Yuck, yuck, yuck!
Chicken?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum...especially if it's fried.

Asparagus?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

Yuck x10
Turkey?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum.

Green peas?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

yum

yellow peas

(lol creativity ensues)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Black-Eye Peas


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yuck.

Pinto beans?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

never had yum i guess

kidney beans


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

yum
cheesey brocoli


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

String Cheese


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

Yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
Fried Rice~


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum.

Caesar salad?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Indifferent

Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

Ehhh yuck, 
Coconut shrimp?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't think I had

Store Bakery Frosted Sugar Cookies.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck! too boring for a cookie

habaneros?


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

yum
strawberry doughnut


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Fudge


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum.

Peanut butter fudge?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate Fondue


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum! 

Peppermints?


----------



## Rasha (Mar 27, 2015)

yum

fish soup? yum


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Depends
*Ninja'd:* Never had

Peeps


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Never had

Mashed potato


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum.

Snickers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

yuck

Cheese toasie


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

never had if its cheese probably good
Cheddar


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Yummm

Devil's Food?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

yum! 

salted carmel?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

Yuck
Rhubarb crumble?


----------



## Joy (Mar 27, 2015)

Never had
( btw love all the phoenix wright things <333)

lasagna?


----------



## Casster (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum! (i think Garfield would agree as well)

Neapolitan


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum!

Root beer?


----------



## JennaBellionaire (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum! Had that with my egg-ceptional omelette today 8)

Crab cake?


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 27, 2015)

cant stand seafood ugh
oatmeal?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

yum

prawns?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not sure... ._.

Corn??


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum! Yum to prawns too, haha.

Cornbread.


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 27, 2015)

Yum (with butter :3)
Shepherd's pie?


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum!

Zucchini?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Yummmmmm

Cinnamon sugar soft pretzels?


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 28, 2015)

OMG YUM

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

never had


pizza with all cheeses


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Yumtastic!

Pizza Poppers/Pockets (The small little ravioli-sized pizza-filled things)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

YUM! TOTINO's!

Clamato


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

uhh whats that?

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Yuck! I'm a vegetarian, and Clamato is tomato juice mixed with clam juice BLEH!

Brussel sprouts


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

YUM! especially roasted with bacon

rootbeer?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2015)

never had

chicken kabob


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> never had
> 
> chicken kabob



whoa where do you live?  never had rootbeer?


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

i think chicken kabob is just steamed chicken on  kabob stick, if so then yum

roastbeef


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yuck
watercress


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

never heard of it


jollyrancher


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yum
basil


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Mega-yum! Especially on a margarita pizza MMMM full leaves of it all over, or as pesto, YES YES!
Headcheese


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

i dont know what these foods are crying

cajun chicken alfredo?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Huh? 

PANCAKESSSSSSSSSSZZSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

only without syrup

ramen~


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yuck if its instant get it away from me
cucumbers


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

maybe?? never had just a cucumber

pickles


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yuck
venison (deer meat)


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

yuck!

steamed clams?


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yuck i like my clams baked
Fruity pebbles


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum
Lucky Charms


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum!

5 Guys' Burgers?


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yuck 
Cheesey fries


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum
Chicken Salads?


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yum
fried bananas with syrup


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Yummy in my tummy

Bison burger?

(I LOVE Bianca Del Rio, btw! So much sass. In my top 5, fa sho)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd

Fried bananas are good, though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum
(She's amazing) 
Potato Salad?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Yummie
Pasta Salad?


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum
Veggie pizza


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

yum! 

bananas foster?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum
Pineapple upsidedown cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

yuck

apple strudel


----------



## Casster (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum!

Orange chicken?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2015)

Yuck.

Chow Mein noodles.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

yumm
ramen?


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2015)

yum.
matcha pocky?


----------



## StarryACNL (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum.
Chilli chocolate??


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

idk probs yum its chocolate
clam chowder


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum

Waffles


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum~!

Egg tarts?


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

idk probs yum if it's like quiche
calzone


----------



## Casster (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum!

Cheddar biscuits


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

yum!

hot wings?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum! Had some at Pluckers the other day

Funnel cake?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Yum

Brussels Sprouts w/ just butter and basic seasonings (salt, pepper, lemon pepper, etc - no cheese or other special sauces)


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yum

Cheeseburger pie?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

dafuq is that ^ sounds weird, so think I will pass

Chipotle burrito bowls


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

It's a pie that tastes like a cheeseburger. It's really good 

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 29, 2015)

yum

grapefruit?


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yum

Canned spinach?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

never had it from a can…

corn?


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

yum
fried fish


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

yuck

beetroot?


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

usually yuck
glazed doughnuts


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 29, 2015)

YUM
Salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

yum

bacon


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 29, 2015)

yuck (vegetarian)

yogurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

yum

muesli


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Yuck.

Aubergine/eggplant?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

yum-ish

celery


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Yuck. Totally ew.

Cranberry juice?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

Yum, to an extent

Bear claw?


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Idk what that is
Green apples


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Yum.

Poptarts?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Yum
Octopus? ​


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 29, 2015)

yuck 
sushi?


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Yum
Raspberries


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

Yum

Bitter melon?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 29, 2015)

yuck! 

Patatas Bravas?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

what even is that....

Hard apple cider


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 30, 2015)

Never Had

Upside Down Pineapple Cake


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2015)

YUM eat all of it

Human flesh


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 30, 2015)

Too high in cholesterol.

Kale chips.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 30, 2015)

yum!

hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

Never had it.

Garlic bread?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 30, 2015)

yum!

blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 30, 2015)

Yum.

Muffins?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

yum

grapes


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2015)

yum
taco salad


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 30, 2015)

Yum
Horseradish?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

Never had it.

Curry and rice?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

yum!

Mcflurry?


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 30, 2015)

Yum.
Rosemary?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

yum

Cheese pizza


----------



## Cheshira (Mar 30, 2015)

Yum
Cheesecake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

yuck

apple pie?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

It's alright.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Meh, it's kinda yum

Peaches?


----------



## Enui (Mar 30, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate molten lava cake


----------



## Casster (Mar 30, 2015)

YUM!!!!!!!

Coconut shrimp


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 30, 2015)

Yum.

Carrot cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 30, 2015)

yum!

pickles?


----------



## Casster (Mar 30, 2015)

Only if they're not dill

yakisoba


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2015)

yuck
fried rice


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

Amazing, yum 0u0

Skittles


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Yum

Jelly Bellies


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 31, 2015)

maybe yum... depends on the ones you get

fried snickers?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

yuck

bacon crisps


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 31, 2015)

Yum!

garlic bread


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

yum!

salmon


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

yum
Surf & turf


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

yum enough as long as it's no shrimps

caterpillars?


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Nope.
Steamed broccoli.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

ewewewew yuck

butter?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 31, 2015)

Yum!

Coconut oil?


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Yum for cooking gives a nice flavor
Feta cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

YUM GIEF

havarti cheese?


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Never had probably yum
Sausage


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

Yum
Pizza​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

yum

cheese/onion crisps


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Never Had

Wasabi


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

yum gimme

crocodile meat?


----------



## Greninja (Mar 31, 2015)

Never tried 
Coconut lobster?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Never Tries

Frog Legs


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

never had
green olives


----------



## boujee (Mar 31, 2015)

Yuck

Banana pudding


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 31, 2015)

Yuck.
Mango pudding?


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

yuck
vanilla yogurt with granola


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Yum

Turtle Cheesecake


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yuck

marshmallows


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

yuck unless s'mores
Minestrone soup


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

meh.. yuck

cinnamon


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

yum
cinnamon raisin bread toast


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yuck raisins blech

licorice chocolate?


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Ew licorice 
chocolate truffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yuck mostly

bacon


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

can't eat red meat, makes me sick, smells good though
Spinach pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yum enough

clams?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum

Sushi


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

yum
cheesebread


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yum cheeeeese

salt & vinegar crisps


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

yum
Pickled green beans


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Yuck
Chips?​


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Yuck.

Cauliflower puree?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yuck..

tomatoes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

YUCK.

Bananas?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum

Jerky


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum.

Roasted seaweed?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 1, 2015)

yum!

japanese mayo?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

So yum!

Peach smoothie?


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Sounds yum
Corn Pancakes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

I think probably yum.  Is that like frybread?

Cornbread?


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Yuck.
No it's just pancakes made with corn flour.
Greek salad?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum. 

Stuffed grape leaves?


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum.
White chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yum-ish

sushi


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

yuck >w<

steak


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum!

Baked potato with butter and sour cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yum

sour skittles


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Yuck.

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Yup

Marshmallows


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

yuck unless they're in smokes or hot chocolate.
Glazed orange bunt cake.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Umm...probably yum.

Fried apples?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Yuck
Peaches?​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yuckkkk 

green tea soda


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2015)

Ew what 
Strawberry shortcake


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum.

Falafels?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think I had that

The microwavable noddle trays


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

No idea probably yuck.
Fish tacos


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

YUCK!

Tsukiyama shuu?


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Waht? I like most asian food so probably good.
Black cherries


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum

Strawberry Chocolate Shakes


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

In a shake? Nah.
Fetuccine Alfredo.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum

Taco Bell's 7-layer Burritos


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Yuck
Hamburgers?​


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum! <3

The guy in my signature? xD


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 1, 2015)

lol! yuck

salmon sashimi?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

yum

kimchi?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Yum

The Cappuccino Chips Lays Had


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

what even??

Briscuit


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Do you mean brisket? Then yum. 

Fried chicken?


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

yuck (vegetarian)

vegetable dumplings?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Never heard

Chicken and Dumplings


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum chicken, yuck dumplings.
Caviar?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Never had

pasta?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum

Gumbo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

never had

Corn?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum!
Gelato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

yum


Carrots and humus


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum

CREAMED Corn?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

YUCKYUCKYUCK
Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Canned = Yuck
Fresh = Yum

Canned Potatoes


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

all amounts of cranberry sauce should be burned and ultimately flung into the depths of outer space

tiramisu?

- - - Post Merge - - -

late agaIN


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum

Creme Burle


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 2, 2015)

yum!

salted carmel?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum

Payday (The caramel/peanut candy bar)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

never had


cookies & cream ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum gimme

sour cream


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 2, 2015)

On the side of savory dishes such as a baked potato with butter - YUM!

Canned tuna?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yuck

skittles


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 2, 2015)

Yuck.

Whatchamacallit bar?


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum
Buffalo chicken wrap


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

yuck bean burrito

I would eat it but I am a vegetarian so I don't eat meat.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

not a fan of beans too much but.. meh yum if the other things are good.

tacos


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

yum but i have to use veggi meat for mine

buckeyes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum.

Chimichangas?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

looks yum

mountain dew


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

yuck
pepsi


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum (how can you not like mtn dew it's the ****)

lollipops


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 2, 2015)

Yuck
Nachos


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum

danbo cheese


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

not sure never had, probably yum as long as its not a kind of swiss
Rice pudding with cinnamon


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum.

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

OH GOD YUCK BAN IT

root beer


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum
Greek yogurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum :3

turkish yoghurt


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 2, 2015)

Never had
Red velvet cake?


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2015)

Yuck! Haggis


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

never had but not keen on that stuff so yuckish

cappriciosa pizza


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum, 
Hot cocoa


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yuck

black tea


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

yum
orange spice tea


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm, yuck probably as I don't like fruit tea

Cadbury mini eggs?


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

yum, 
Crab cakes?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum

Chili Cheese Dogs


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum-ish

french fries


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum
Poppy seed bagel


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum-ish

leonard nimoy

bacon


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

i can't eat re meat, smells good enough though
apple nut muffin


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

allergic to nuts so nope

chili mayo?


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

sounds gross I hate mayo.
Prosciutto


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum

vanilla coke


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum
fish and chips


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum

orcs?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

What on Earth are orcs.
Truffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

lol i was just fooling around it's a fantasy race from various games and literature n stuff

yuck

orange liquor


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes
*Ninja'd:* Not really a drinker

Candy Orange Peels


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have no idea what that is

oranges?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum

Peppermint Life Savers


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

never had look yuck though.

marmalade candy


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds yuck but marmalade is good.
Brownies


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

/they are yuck af

yum!

gumdrop candy


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum

Moon Pies


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

oh those yuck

brain sauce


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 2, 2015)

I can see why this thread has stalled...lol.

Gonna say yuck on that one.

Dinty Moore beef stew in a can?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

eh yuck. canned soups and fish can be a-ok but for stews i prefer home-made.

brain sauce is actually a thing, it's like white bechamel sauce with calf/cow brain lol

cherry lollipop


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

cherry is the best yum
vegatable lasagna


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

omg i read that as vegetable vagina omg ><

yum though

spinach


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Dry spinach, yum. Wet spinach, yuck.
Tofu?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yum-ish

peanut butter


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Indifferent

Baked Lays Chips


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum. (just had some today, in fact...)

Hot dogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

if grilled/bbq yum if cooked yuck

ketchup


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yuck

McD's BBQ Sauce


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yuck

curry dip sauce


----------



## lalapyu (Apr 2, 2015)

yumm unless nothing to dip :B

dried seaweed ~


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Yummy!

Venison


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 2, 2015)

Never had it, but seems yuck.
Tuna in vegetable oil.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

I like tuna…


Oriental rice?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 2, 2015)

yum!
sundried tomatoes?


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

yummy
hummus


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

yum

avocado?


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

yum
Sloppy joe


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum!
Green olives?


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum
Mints?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

So-so

York Patties


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> So-so
> 
> York Patties



YUM!
Poutine


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

???

Medium Well Steaks


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 3, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> ???
> 
> Medium Well Steaks



Yum! Wait, you don't know what poutine is?! 

Dark chocolate


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 3, 2015)

Yuck!

hmm...

Fried oysters?


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

Yuck!

Escargo?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

Yuck^(Yuck^(Yuck))

Pico de Gallo


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum.
Pickles?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum

Fried Pickles


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 3, 2015)

Yuck

Pop tarts?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

Frosted and all that yum
Otherwise yuck


Watermelon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

yum!


banana?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum

Garlic Bread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum

prawns?


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

never had
Macarons?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum.

Thin mints? (Girl Scout cookies).


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum there a close second to samoas which are my favorites
Lemon poppy seed muffin?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum.

Quiche?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

Yuck
Apricots?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

yuck

pomegranate


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

yum, i love pomegranate
pears?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 3, 2015)

Yuck....the texture is weird.

Pecan pie?


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum 

Tiramisu


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

yuck
canoli


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

eh looks yuck

macarons?


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum
Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 3, 2015)

yum!

fruit gummies?


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

YUM!!!
Grilled cheese


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

yum taco salad


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

yum.

milk.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum!

Steak n Shake Burgers?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 3, 2015)

Never tried but they sound weird? Haha

Honey-glazed parsnips


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 3, 2015)

Never had, but probably yum.

Honeybun?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

eggh yuck

red wine


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

Yuck. 

Gusher Fruit Snacks?


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

Yuck!
Yellow pepper


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

never had


dragonfruit?


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

neverhad
starfruit?


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 3, 2015)

Never had it

shrimp?


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm picky but usually yum.
Curry rice.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum.

Chardonnay?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

as wine, sure yum

chocolate


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

yum
crasins (dried cranberries)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

yuck

sweet licorice


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

Hate all licorice
Siracha sauce


----------



## Cheshira (Apr 3, 2015)

Never had
Canadian bacon and pineapple pizza?


----------



## gattaca (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum-ish?

Phở? (Vietnamese noodle soup dish)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

???

Grapefruit


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 4, 2015)

yum!

lychee?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven't had an actual Lychee but I have had lychee flavored things and they're yummy!

Guacamole. (aka California's crack)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum

Peeps


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

human flesh oh yum x)

pineapple


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

yum, especially fresh
neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

my childhood .. the good part of it.. yum

blue cheese


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum in moderation

Pickles!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

yuck-ish

marshmallow candy


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

ugh yuck
lemonheads


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum! But less yum as of late, I used to be a sour maniac but my taste buds have betrayed me!

Salted Caramel


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 4, 2015)

Omg Yum!

Pringles.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum

Lamb?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

yum :3

egg


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

yum
cream puff


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

never had

chocolate sauce?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum, yum!

Chicken salad sandwich?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

yum


Tuna?


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum
potato latke


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sounds yum

cheese?


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum
Bananas foster?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

yuck


pineapple?


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Yum
Rocky road ice cream?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes, but I'd pick out the marshmallows.

Chestnuts?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yuck! 

Escargot?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't remember because I had it when I was a child, but I think it was yum. YEAH YUM SNAILS!

Taurine Energy drinks! (aka animal bile, yeah that's right people)


----------



## Rasha (Apr 5, 2015)

all energy drinks are yum ^^

Pigeon Soup?


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

Yuck
Siracha sauce


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

YUK! I hate spicy stuffs.

Deep fried cheesecake


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

Ew..I don't know why people think you can deep fry oreos and cheesecake it is not good. Yuck.
Krabby patty gummies


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 5, 2015)

yuck?


crab?


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

yum
pasta primavera


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 5, 2015)

yum

Lobster?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 5, 2015)

Lobster tails, yum.

Sushi?


----------



## zelorm (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum

Babies


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

This one's hard. If I say yum then that makes me a cannibal or a pedophile. If I say yuck, then I say yuck and I do not like that word it makes me sound like a 5 year old. I'm going with ew. Much better.

L? w?t?r. French for content-free soup. Or water. Whatever floats your boat (usually water).


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum.
Roti and/or naan, with butter chicken.


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum!

Crawfish!!!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum

Stuffed Avocados


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

yuck

stuffed chicken


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum

Stuffed Turkey


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

yuck

feta cheese?


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

yuck

nougat


----------



## Pearls (Apr 6, 2015)

Yuck
Macaron


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 6, 2015)

yum! mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

yum.

lamb?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Never had but I can't have red meat so yuck
Coconut cake


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum.

Blueberries?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Yuck
Guacamole?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum! 
Olives?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum
Pasta salad?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum
Pasta salad?


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

cold pasta? no thank you

sprinkles


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

yum

caramel sauce


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

yuck
butter pecan ice cream


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum.

Dorito's?


----------



## Mioki (Apr 6, 2015)

Yuck.

Celery?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

yuck

nutella?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 6, 2015)

Uhhh 1000% Yummy. 

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Ehh kinda neutral
Rice


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yuck.
Reality?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Waht
Lemon water


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum.
Strawberry punch?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum I guess
Sno caps?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 6, 2015)

what?

pumpkin pie?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh yum! 

Poutine!


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

not sure what that is.
Deviled eggs


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

Yum

Egg Salad


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

BLEHQ

Porkchop with garlic cut potatoes, yams and turkey?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Uhhmm a bit specific... 
But Yum for Porkchops and Turkey 
Yuck for Yams and Garlic Cut Potatos. XD

Peeps!


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Yum, but I can only eat a few before my teeth hurt!
Pierogies?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 7, 2015)

yuck

pumpkin?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

yum i guess never had

chocolate eggs


----------



## Rasha (Apr 7, 2015)

all food is yum

um, me? I'm delicious~


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Yuck. 
Falafel.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

yum-ish

lobster soup


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Sounds yum.
Peanut butter and marshmallow fluff sandwich.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

yuck

crab?


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

yum
frog legs


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

uhh yuck.

turkey?


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

yum.
tater tots.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

ah those, yuck.

whiskey sauce?


----------



## Toot (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol no thanks. Yuck

Rhubarb Pie.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

not sure but probably good.
cocoa pebbles.


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 7, 2015)

Never had them but they seem good. 

Cesar salad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> not sure what that is.
> Deviled eggs



You don't know what poutine is?! It is fries topped with gravy and cheese curds!


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

yum, and poutine sounds disgusting.
Raspberries.


----------



## Montavely (Apr 7, 2015)

Yumm

Licorice?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

yum

french fries


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

yum
doughnuts


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> yum, and poutine sounds disgusting.
> Raspberries.



Disgusting? It's amazing! :0

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum! 

Salmon


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yum! Especially when it's smoked! ^-^

Quiche?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 7, 2015)

Yum!

Deep fried pickles. :')


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

yuck
fortune cookie


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

yummm

hawaiian pizza?


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

yuck
ruben sandwich


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks yum, never tried

Cheese sticks?


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

yum, a lunchbox favorite
blackberries


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum

Raspberry ripple ice-cream?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

yuck

honey?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum

Chai Tea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

yum

cornetto icecream?


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

no idea but probably yum.
orange sherbet.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

yum!
hash browns?


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yum
muenster cheese?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 8, 2015)

um yuck?

armpit hairs?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

Mm delicious~

Toenails.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

A delicacy 

Almonds?


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum

Pesto


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 8, 2015)

yuck

Grits?


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yuck
polenta?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Uhmm never tried it!

Eggplant?


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yum
chick peas (garbanzos)


----------



## Nickole (Apr 8, 2015)

Ummmm....yuck? I don't know what those are!!

Double Decker Cheeseburger??


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 8, 2015)

Yuck!!

Oreos


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

Ehh they're ok

Bacon with syrup?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Kinda yum

Granola??


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yum
brown rice


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum

Frog legs


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yuck
sesame seed bagel


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum

Beef jerky


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

i cant eat red meat so yuck
blueberry pie


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum, cherry pie is better tho

Cottage cheese


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

ew 

Pizza


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

yum

curry chicken?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

yuck!

cabbage soup


----------



## seanrc (Apr 8, 2015)

yuck

mtn dewritos


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

im not mlg soz
buffalo wings


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

They sound super yuck. I hate Mountain Dew. (But your Sly avi is the bomb)

Chocolate cake?


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yum
strawberries


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum

Maple syrup


----------



## eleanorshock (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum

Orange juice


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Pulp-Free: YES PLEASE!

Pulp OJ


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yum
chimichanga


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

Hm never had it

Churro


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum

V8


----------



## Mioki (Apr 8, 2015)

Yum.

Shrimp?


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2015)

Not my thing.

Kale


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

kale, sure. you can put it in lots of things 

Octopus?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 8, 2015)

Probably yum...since calamari is so yummy.

Alligator?


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd try it so yum. and calamari is squid but close enough 

coconut milk?


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2015)

no no no

raw cow milk


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

Sure why not lol. yum.

liver?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't think I've had it, but probably yum!

Hard boiled Egg yolk


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum

Tabasco Sauce


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Hmm sure! Actually never had it...

Rat soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

ew yuck

fried chicken


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh yes :3

Pickles?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

yuck-ish i tend to dislike a lot of pickled stuff lol

sweet garlic chili sauce


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

sound pretty good
chicken parmesan


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

yum gief

rice


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

yum
hazelnut coffee


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

Yuck

Juniper Berries


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 9, 2015)

Boy, do I not know...but pretty much all berries are yum so yum.

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum
teaberry ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

sounds yum

cheeseburger


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Yess

Horse meatballs


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

oh god thanks for making me laugh a ****ton xD

lol idk actually. prolly yum

kabob?


----------



## Nickole (Apr 9, 2015)

Yuck!!

Chicken Alfredo??


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

yum :3

garlic


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 9, 2015)

YUM.

Chef salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

oh.. ew yuck dont like eggs and tomatoes lol.

pasta bolognese


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum

Gelatin


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

yuck

eggs?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum

Carne Guisada


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 9, 2015)

What's that?

Snail.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

Idk never had, looks gross but ya never know
dried Seaweed


----------



## Toot (Apr 9, 2015)

I buy the little square sheets from Trader Joes... Love 'em.

Taiyaki <3


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

No idea what that is but I love asian food in general so probably good
Dark chocolate


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum!

Pickles


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

Yuck

Scrambled Eggs?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum.

Over easy eggs?


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum! 
Rice?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

Yum!

Bread?


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

yum
cherry pie?


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 9, 2015)

Yuck
Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 9, 2015)

YUMMM 

veggie burgers

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I was responding to cherry pie but chicken Alfredo is amazing too!


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

I was a vegetarian for 3 years until recently, yum
 Chicken pot pie


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 10, 2015)

yum!

buttercream frosting?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum! 

Tacos?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum!

Lasagne?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum

Hot Cross Buns?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Never had.
Gonna go with Yum.


Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Redsonic (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum. ^
Enchiladas?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

sounds yum so yeah.

mango chutney?


----------



## AgentQwilfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum!
Brussel sprouts?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

yuck

ben & jerry's half baked?


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

ben & jerry's is god
yum
ben & jerry's chunky monkey?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

yuck yuck the one with bananas and walnuts right :c

brownies?


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

yum
apple streusel


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

hm, yum enough.

grape fanta


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

omfg yuck
chocolate cheesecake


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

(yes god it's so bad)

yum :3

raspberry sauce


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

hm..yum
buffalo chicken wrap


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

yuck ;P
apple crumble?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum! 

Chili Mac?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

Yuck
Spaghetti ?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum.

Potato salad?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum.

Potato salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

yum :3

mini pizza


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum
eggplant parmesan


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

sounds yum lol.

sour cream and onion crisps


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

yuck onion
grated carrot?


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

yum i guess
bagel


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

yuck
yogurt coated raisins?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

oml yuuuuck

red wine


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

So, so, so YUCK.  UGH.

Bologna?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum

(PS: Nice signature. Playing the trilogy when not playing ACNL)


*Ninja'd:* So-So

Hamburgers


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> oml yuuuuck
> 
> red wine



NO!!!  Red wine is my favorite thing IN THE WORLD.  I was saying yuck to the yogurt covered raisins.  NINJA-D!!

Now, where's my shiraz???

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yum to hamburgers.

White wine?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Not a wine person, but how do you feel about...
...
...
...cheese?!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum.  Especially WITH wine...haha!

Bacon?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

...makes everything better, except maybe...
...
...
...ice cream?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 10, 2015)

StrawberryCream said:


> Yum
> 
> Peanut Butter?



S'alright. Like it better with other stuff than by itself.

Blueberry Cheesecake?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

yum

kiwi cheesecake


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 10, 2015)

I've never had it, but it sounds nice.

Spaghetti Meatballs?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 10, 2015)

Yumm 

Salmon flavoured cream cheese.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yumm 

Salmon flavoured cream cheese.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

WHAT?!

Tuna


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

yuck oml ew.

mozzarella cheese


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum
Green tea kit kat's?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

yuck

pick n mix candy?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

yuck 

coffee cake


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum

Pocki


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

yum

fish and chips


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum

Poi


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

no idea
cinnamon bread


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes

Meatball Subs/Heroes/Sandwiches/etc


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

OMG....YUM...so yum.

Mushroom and sausage pizza?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Depends on how they do the mushroom - I don't like LARGE cuts of it on pizza.

Calzones.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Always yum.

Cheese ravioli?  (OMG, this thread is making me hungry).


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

YUM (And me too)

Creamed Spinach


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum...I actually love it.

Egg custard?


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

no idea, i don't usually like custards so yuck
dijon mustard?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yum

Watermelon?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

YUM

Apples


----------



## Greninja (Apr 11, 2015)

Yum
Cream cheese wontons


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

Yum

Frozen Yogurt


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yum!

Quesadilla?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 11, 2015)

Yum!

french toast?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2015)

Yuck!
Macaroni and cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

yuck, gross

red grapes?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

Yuck!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2015)

Yum

Cheese fondue?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

yum ..ahaha

clams?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

double post derp


----------



## Redsonic (Apr 11, 2015)

Yuck :x
Strawberry banana smoothie?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

Clams are pretty good. So yum!

NINJA'd, yes smoothies of all kinds are good.

Crasins (Cranberry raisins)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

oh god all raisins are yuck XD

chili stew


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

yum
beans and bacon


----------



## Greninja (Apr 11, 2015)

Yummmm
Honey walnut shrimp


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 11, 2015)

Honey..good...walnuts....good...shrimp...good......so I'm going with yum.  

Coconut shrimp?


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

yum fo sho
biscuits and clam chowder?


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 11, 2015)

Yuck.

Chocolate-covered pretzels anyone?


----------



## TofuIdol (Apr 11, 2015)

Yummm!

Baked Potatoes?


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

yum
bacon/cheese stuffed potato skins?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 11, 2015)

YUMMMMMM

Mini Donuts?


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

yum
green olives?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2015)

Hmm maybee so yum

French toast?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 11, 2015)

Yummm

Pop tarts?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2015)

Yuck

Foie Gras?


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Yuck I tried duck once and it was awful
wasabi


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

Yuck

Vegemite/promite?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

YUM YUM YUM <3

nutella


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

yum
peanut butter cookies


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

Yum

PB Cups.


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

yum
ham sandwich


----------



## undernickle (Apr 12, 2015)

Yum!

Sasparilla?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

never tried!

white hot chocolate?


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Yum 

Sushi?


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

yum
caviar


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Yuck ;PPP

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 13, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate Weetabix?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yuck if it is what i think it is XD

salmon?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 13, 2015)

Yum!

Spaghetti Bolognese?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

oh god yes yum

mushroom sauce


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

eh yuck
toffee peanuts


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yuck god

apple crisps


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

um yum I guess
Croissant


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

Yummmm

Chicken salad?


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

yum I guess
nachos


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yum!

ginger tea


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

yum
cranberry juice


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yum

vodka


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

underage so idk
pistachio ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

eh yuck

raspberry ice cream


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

yum
apple danish


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

yumuck? never tried it. 

lechon? ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yuck-ish.

cream cheese


----------



## Diancie (Apr 13, 2015)

Yuck.
Tomato pasta


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 13, 2015)

Sometimes yum...not if it's Chef Boyardee though....lol.

Garlic bread?


----------



## WOLEEGEE (Apr 13, 2015)

yum
Taco


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 13, 2015)

yum.

Gelato?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 13, 2015)

Yum...I love the ones from Jack in the Box...OMG.

Bean burrito?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooops....ninja-ed.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 13, 2015)

Yum

Frito Pie?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 13, 2015)

Like from Sonic?  Yum!

Cool ranch Doritos?


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

yuck, don't like doritos
Smushed cupcakes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yum

popcorn


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 13, 2015)

yum

spicy chicken


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yum :3

fried eggs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 13, 2015)

yuck

poached eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yuck

root beer


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 13, 2015)

Yum.

Onion rings?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 13, 2015)

yum!  

pastrami?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 13, 2015)

yuck- i've never had it but it doesn't sound very good :/

fried ravioli?


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

yuck
baked codfish


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

nahhh. not a fish person 

instant-noodles?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 13, 2015)

Last time I had noodles I threw up in my sink.

Cupcakes?​


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

yum
blueberry waffles


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 13, 2015)

YUM!!!

ravioli?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

Yum
Cheese?


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 13, 2015)

yum tortellini


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 14, 2015)

Yum

Orange Fanta Zero?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

never had

grape pepsi


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

oh god  hate grape sodas.

sour skittles


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

Yuck, I hate sour things.

Soy sauce?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

depends if I'm in the mood

avocado


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

yum djgsdff gief

tomato soup


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yuck

pulla?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

oh the bread thing.. yum

elderflower fanta?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 14, 2015)

Never had, but it's fanta so I'm guessing yum.

Ginger beer?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

never had but.. eh neutral

strawberry fanta


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

yuck, knitting needles?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

um yuck lol

paper?


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 14, 2015)

BLECH unless rice paper 
Kiwi


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

yum. except the yellow ones those are yuck.

starfruit


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 14, 2015)

Yum.

Funnel cakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

yuck..

cherry


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 14, 2015)

Yuck.

Chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

yuck

white chocolate?


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 14, 2015)

yuck 

caramel apples


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

yuck

hot chocolate?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 14, 2015)

yummety yum yum!
Nutella on toast?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

Yum!!!
Bananas


----------



## Chara (Apr 14, 2015)

yuck 
Chinese pizza?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

Never had  sounds interesting

Soft pretzels?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 14, 2015)

Yum!

Octopus?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

yuck

seaweed?


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Yuck if its by itself
buffalo chicken pizza


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 15, 2015)

Yuck

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 15, 2015)

Pumpkin pie? Heck ya yum. 

goat cheese?


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck

choco kitty marshmallows


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

never had

chocolate pie


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

I have only tried one kind of pie, which was chocolate, and, I'd have to say yuck!

Beer batter chicken pieces ♥​


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 15, 2015)

Yuummm

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

yuck

rice bubbles?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

oh rice krispies.. um yuck

licorice ice cream


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

never tried it! not a big licorice person tho

almond milk?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

ew yuck

banana split?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

Yum

Charcoal Chicken Wings?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

yum enough.

carrots


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yum

Caviar


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

yum if the eggs yuck if those in tubes.

strawberries


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yum

Nori(Japanese Seaweed)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

oh god yum gief

red tea`?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yum

Rice tea


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Sound ok, yum
Croutons


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

omnomnom yuuum!! <3 

brownies?? (no marijuana in them  )


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

Yum



Spoiler: Whole Wheat bread



View attachment 90669


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

yumuck. depends on what's on them. 

rice porridge? C:


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Eh yum I guess
Pistachio ice cream


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

Should't exist =_=
GummyBears


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

yum .. damn i got cravings now

popcorn


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

HELL yes! (now I've got cravings for microwave popcorn...)
mini easter eggs?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

Yum!

Cookies?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

yuuuup! (now got craving for popcorn and cookies)
marshmallows?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 15, 2015)

yum!  especially homemade ones 

korokke?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

yumm

cheddar cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

yuck

provolone ?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

I dunno what that is...
bacon?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

Yum, only by itself.  (Provolone is cheese)

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

yum

Hot sauce


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 15, 2015)

Yum!!!

Enchiladas???


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

yum!

custard?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum

Creme Brulee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Creme Brulee


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum!
Pumpkin soup


----------



## The Doov (Apr 16, 2015)

Yuck!
Calamari


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 16, 2015)

YUM!!!! I love calamari

clams?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum

Foie Gras


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

...uh never heard of it

Ginger Ale


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck~

chocolate eggs?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum

Spaghetti


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yum

oatmeal


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

yum, pineapple


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck ew

red beans


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

</3
yuck

pepper as in salt and pepper


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

generally yuck because it's overused.

salmon


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck pls

ice tea


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

yum

French Onion Soup


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yuck
Bell peppers


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

wat r they r they capsicum if they r yum

roast pumpkin


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yum i guess

pesto


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum
Tapanade


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 16, 2015)

What is that?

Cookie dough


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

A dip made of olives and capers
Yum
Honey


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

meh

Lotus Biscoff


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck

strawberries with milk


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

eww no


german sausage


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yum-ish

salt?


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yuck.
Peppermint tea


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck-ish

hot dogs


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum, especially costco brand!
Pizza bagels (bagel bites)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

not a fan of bagel-ish stuff so yuck

eggs?


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum
Chorizo sausage


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck

mustard


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum
English muffin


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yum

marmite?


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Idk what that is, looks nasty
Steamed brocoli


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck (yes)

caramel yoghurt


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

yum,
greek yoghurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yum

oranges


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

yummy x10

wholemeal bread


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

ah those yum

muesli?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck

ham and cheese toast?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

yum dude.

toast with tomatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

yum!

tomato sauce?


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 16, 2015)

yum

cola?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum.

Pixie stix?


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 16, 2015)

Yuck

Lemon drizzle cake?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum.

Bologna?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum!

Tuna salad?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 16, 2015)

kinda yum

popcorn!


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum I guess
Salt and vinegar chips


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum.

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

Yu-um!


Sweet and salted popcorn? ( a personal favourite of mine  )


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 16, 2015)

Ahhhh yeaaah

Sour cream & Onion chips


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum
Saltines


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum
Saltines


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 16, 2015)

yumm!

green grapes?


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum
Turkey jerky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

never had

caramel


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum-ish

Asparagus?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

yum


potato


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 17, 2015)

yum!  

coconut juice?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Peppermint


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 17, 2015)

Yummm

Red grapes?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum 

Century Egg


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 17, 2015)

Never tried it.

5 guys?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Proscuitto


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 17, 2015)

yum!

truffles (mushroom)?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Olives


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck

milk?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Gummy candy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck


nutella


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Peanut Butter


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 17, 2015)

yum!

pocky?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Mozzarella Sticks


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

YUM
Grilled Mac and Cheese?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Panini


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

yum

kimchi?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Wintermelon Tea


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

never had but sounds good

california rolls


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Salmon Sashimi


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum.
_Although I have never tried it, but I like sushi._

Mochi


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

yum

brown mustard (used as a condiment, not had by itself... unless that's your thing)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck generally not into mustard dishes

cinnamon buns


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck cinnamon 
syrup


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

yum caramel things ftw

spinach


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

yum

coffee ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

OH GIDDY HORSES YES YUM

peppermint ice cream


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Green Tea Ice Cream


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

yum

mayo?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

yum, if used sparingly with other things

pomegranate


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum.
Chocolate covered almonds.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

chocolate covered nut in general are great, so yum

standard white paper you can find loaded in printers


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum. Why not.
Lambchop.


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

Meh.

Chocolate strawberries? *drools*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

gimmie

strawberry banana smoothie


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Coconut? (bleck)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

yum

fried pickles (never had, but this just sounds gross and MURKAN as **** to me in the worst possible way)


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

EW NO WHO CAME UP WITH THIS


pink lemonade


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

I love lemonade in general, so yum

limeade


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum
Fried rice


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

Yu-um!

Lilt. (idk whether it's just a British thing or what)


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> yum
> 
> fried pickles (never had, but this just sounds gross and MURKAN as **** to me in the worst possible way)


God fried pickles are nasty

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk what that is,
Fried fish


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Fried pickles rock, btw.  LOL.

And fried fish is a yum.

Hushpuppies?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

yum


applesauce made with sliced apples (so not the grounded paste used for children's lunch boxes)

also applesauce that is grounded paste that you can find in children's lunch boxes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

looks yuck

dr. pepper


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Whole lotta ninja-ing goin' on.

Dr. Pepper is a BIG yum for me.

Mello yello?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

hahah looks yum.

bolognese sauce


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2015)

yum
broccoli


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 17, 2015)

yum
poop


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Ninja-ed, and that's disgusting....LMAO.

Cauliflower puree with lots of butter?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Never tasted it

Ghost Pepper


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck.

fennel?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Never tasted

Paella


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

No idea.

Ribeye?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

oh yum

spicy taco sauce


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

YUM.  (Having ribeyes for dinner...can't wait.)

Salsa?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Quesadilla


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum.

Cheese dip (from a Mexican restaurant)?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Enchillada


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum.

Tamales?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Never tried, but seems delicious.

Taro Puff(A type of dimsum)


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 17, 2015)

oops!  yuck, I don't like anything taro 

bacon cheeseburgers?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

OMG...YUM.

French fries?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ninja'd
Yum
Fish and Chips


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck.

croissants?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yum

Cronut


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck

whipped cream


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 17, 2015)

meh

Pulled Pork?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Um...yum.

Peanut butter fudge?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck

mcdonalds breakfast?


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

Yuck.

Baked beans on toast?


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 17, 2015)

yuck

raw broccoli?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 17, 2015)

yuckish!  since I like cooked broccoli 

vanilla cupcakes?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum!

Creme caramel?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 18, 2015)

yum?

tortilla soup


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 18, 2015)

yum!

goat cheese?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Feta Cheese


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 18, 2015)

yum!

figs?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

yum

bananas?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

yum

banana & chocolate toffee


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

yuck

toffee apple?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

never had but yum i guess

canned ham


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Ham yum, canned ham yuck;;

What about sushi?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

YUUUM, now I want sushi really bad... maybe I'll go for my boyfriend's birthday...

How about Thai Iced Tea?


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Never had it.

Pickles? (On pizza, or by it's self.)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

I love pickles, never had it on pizza, but I like pickle sandwiches!

Calamari? (I like it fried)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Baked Scallops


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

YUUUUM! Now I am super hungry, why are scallops so expensive?

Fried cheesecake?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum?

Tempura Ice Cream


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Sounds nice enough so I'll go for yum.

Strawberrycake? ouo


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Foie Gras


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Never had it...always wondered about it...probably yum.

Mac and cheese?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Lasagna


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Biscuits and sausage gravy?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Never tried, but probably yum.

Gorgonzola Cheese


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Oranges?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Pancakes with maple syrup?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Waffles


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Taco


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Bubblegum Ice?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum?

Mochi


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Cookies?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum...unless they have raisins.  

Pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Baked Potato


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

yum

instant ramen


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Tonkatsu


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Apple Pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

oh god yes

cheesecake


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Gyoza


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

No idea, but I like most Asian food so yum I guess
Orange slices


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Oops....yum.

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Mangoes


----------



## Mioki (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Cold pizza?


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Oops..yuck
Cheesy fries


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Chili cheese fries?


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum
Avacado


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Guacamole


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Hummus?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Shawarma


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Dunno. Yum? Open mind and all that.

Fish?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum for MOST of it...love salmon.

Sardines?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Cooked broccoli (don't understand the hate it gets?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



shayminskyforme88 said:


> Yum
> 
> Shawarma



I've had this, it's good. My mom makes it a lot


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Margaritas?


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Spaghetti?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Carbonara


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum

Rabbit


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

never had lol

ketchup


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum! Not in large quantities though.

Kettle Chips. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

yum!


bbq sauce


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Mushrooms.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum
Minestrone


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Licorice?


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Yuck
Sun dried tomato basil bread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

yum omg

tuna salad?


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum
Lemon poppy seed muffin


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

yum

blueberries


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum.

Grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Yum
Chai tea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

never had

orange juice?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 19, 2015)

yum!

grapefruit?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

brisket


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

cherries?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

okra


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Fried Okra yum, any other time yuck.

Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## one (Apr 19, 2015)

yum. anything with chocolate is pretty good

calamari?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2015)

yum?

tiramisu


----------



## one (Apr 19, 2015)

yum!

fried frog legs?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Never had them!

Lasagna?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

hash browns


----------



## Pearls (Apr 19, 2015)

yuck
tuna


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

yuck

brie cheese


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum

Sweet Popcorn?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum especially if it's hot at the cinema.

Salted caramel?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum

Tiramisu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

YUM!!

Soap


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yuck

Cantaloupe


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

I dont know. 

Mangoes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum

Dragonfruit


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Probably yum.

Corn on the cob?


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum Especially with butter and salt
Potato soup


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

dude i want foooood

wrapped candies


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 19, 2015)

YUM

Half-moon Cookies (with the chocolate cake on the bottom, not vanilla)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

yum i think idk never had

chocolate donuts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yuck


Sherbet


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

ah.. sorbet is yum af

bacon snacks


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

yuck

eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

yuck

pepper crisps


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

oats?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

yum lol

almond milk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

coconuts?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum...<3

Grilled green peppers?


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

iced tea


----------



## Mioki (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum!

Baked ham?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

yum

cottage cheese?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2015)

YUM <3  I love cottage cheese lol

Chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 19, 2015)

ew!
chick fil a nuggets? (they're pretty much god's gift to earth)


----------



## Greninja (Apr 19, 2015)

yuck i hate chick fil a and any of their products

hot wings?


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 19, 2015)

Not crazy bout them but I like them I guess

Vanilla Coke


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum.

Pad thai?


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum!

Crab rangoon?


----------



## Greninja (Apr 19, 2015)

yummy 
fish tempertura


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum.

Egg drop soup?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

yuck

anchovies?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Yess!
Peanut Butter


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 20, 2015)

yum!

gelato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2015)

yum

fairy floss


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

Never tried it, but it sounds good.

Chicken Parmesan?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

Pasta Aglio Olio


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 20, 2015)

Probably yuck as I'm not overly keen on pasta.

Shredded wheat cereal?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

Mango Smoothie


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Yuck to anything mango.

Sushi


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum
Fried Catfish


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

oh god yuck

sour cream


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

YUM!!!! Makes me think of 7 layer bean dip and now I am hungry...

LIVER


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

depends a lot.

taco pizza


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum.

Spring rolls?


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Nope

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

yuck

glass noodles


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

I will eat all of them. I love them in spring rolls and stuff a lot. MMMM

Human flesh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

yuck

blood


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Pretty good, at least the kinds I've had, really depends on the source. *shrug*

Wood


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

yuck
pringles


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

Grain Alcohol?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

yum

vinegar


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

yum, not alone though
dill


----------



## Noir (Apr 20, 2015)

yuck

mochi desserts


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum!

Crickets?  (I hear they're big in the Paleo community now...you can even buy chocolate covered ones).


----------



## lazuli (Apr 20, 2015)

ew what the hell

=

garlic bread


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum...had some with dinner last night.

Onion rings?


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

yuck
vegetable lasagna


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

yum

bacon


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

YEAH! One of the greatest food of all time.

Foie Gras


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 20, 2015)

Never had...

Cream cheese?


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

yum
cheesecake


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh God, yum!

Twinkies?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Never tried, but probably yum

California rolls


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

First sushi I ever tried...not my favorite but yum.

Philadelphia roll?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Never tried

Lobster Sashimi


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum.

Crunchy shrimp roll?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

4 cheese pizza


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum.

Red curry?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

I tried curry, but not sure about red curry, probably yum.

French Onion Soup


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

yuck
enchilada


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

I love french onion soup!  And yum on enchiladas.

Wonton soup?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

Bulgogi


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 20, 2015)

yum

sashimi


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Depends

Chicken Teriyaki


----------



## Boosh (Apr 20, 2015)

Yuck (veggie)

Mushroom risotto?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh, YUM, YUM.  I make it all of the time.

Pork chops?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 20, 2015)

Yuck

Applesauce?


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 20, 2015)

Yuck. I don't eat meat.


Funnel cake?


Oops, sorry didn't see that last post.

Yuck for applesauce


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 20, 2015)

YUM I love funnel cake!  (I don't eat meat either)

Slutty Brownies


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

yum

grapes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum.

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum!
kabocha squash?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Yuck.

Pickles?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Eh...not yuck but not really yum either.

Kimchi?


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum
soft pretzel


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

yum

saltines?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

alone: yuck
With Cheese: yum

Fruit Gushers?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Yuck.

Cuban sandwich?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

looks yum :3

raisins


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

YUCK to the 10th degree.  Bleh.

Chocolate covered peanuts?  (AKA Goobers...lol).


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

Mozzarella Cheese


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum!

Buffalo wings?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

Hungarian Sausage


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

Never had it before, 

Pizza rolls?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

Hot Pockets


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum!

Clam chowder?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum

Miso Soup


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

Yum!  

Escargot?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 21, 2015)

yuck!  had it as a kid & it made me yack!  I love French food too but not that

whipped cream?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 21, 2015)

yuck

Bon Bons?


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

ooh god those were my childhood man

thai tea?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum!                                  
Spaghetti and "meatballs" (meat or veggie meat)


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum!

Frosted Shreddies?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

ah those god yuck

kidney beans


----------



## OliviaBeth (Apr 21, 2015)

60% yuck

string cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yum

nachos


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum
blueberry muffin


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

yum

cheesecake


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

yum
hummus


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

yum

laffy taffy


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 21, 2015)

Never tried

Oreos


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

yum if golden, neutral if regular

sesame chicken


----------



## creamyy (Apr 21, 2015)

never tried.
Camdy cane


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Meh....yuck, I suppose.

General Tso's Chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

never had but seems yum chicken is life

ben & jerry's cherry garcia


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh yum...that's a good flavor (and who doesn't love that name?!)

Fried mushrooms?


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

yum
french toast


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum.

Snickers bar?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yuck

tropical skittles


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yuck to any skittles.

Ben & Jerry's Phish Food?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yum 

fried chicken


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

So yum.

Cole slaw?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

oh god yes

 meepits 

herring?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum.

Sea bass?


----------



## eggs (Apr 21, 2015)

yum!!

salmon?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum!

Spaghettios?


----------



## eggs (Apr 21, 2015)

yum~

calamari?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

So yum!

Buttermilk biscuits?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum!

Banana Milkshake?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yuck (I detest bananas).

Peanut butter milkshake?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yuck, allergic to nuts and peanuts 

garlic bread


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum, yum!

Potato chips?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum!
Cheesecake?


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 21, 2015)

Yesssss
Chocolate Crinkle Cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

looks yum

chili stew


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum!

Ham Sandwiches?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum.

Gouda cheese?


----------



## tajimiha (Apr 21, 2015)

Yuck!

Tomato Soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yum-ish

crayfish


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

I actually JUST tried it and was expecting total yum.  Yuck.

Frog legs?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yuck

i actually like most sea food except shrimps lol

mushroom soup


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum.

Grape soda?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 21, 2015)

yuck
push pops?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum!
Raw cookie dough?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum.

Orange popsicles?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yumm

ben & jerrys cinnamon bun?


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum
Ben and Jerry's coffee tofee bar crunch?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

ew. yuck

oat milk?


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

never had 
stuffed potato skins


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yum


grated cheese


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

yum
flintstones vitamins


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yuckk

ants


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 21, 2015)

ew gross yuck!

cheesy broccoli


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum! My favourite vegetable.

Chicken Drumsticks?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum.

Supreme pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

yum

damn pizza now i want hmm

cheddar cheese dip


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

I changed my dinner plans to pizza because I found I'm too lazy to make soup today...lol.

Yum.

Chili?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum (Had Chili yesterday xD)

Banana bread?


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum.

Cake pops?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

Never tried it before

Cheesecake?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum!

Green juice?


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

yum!

caviar?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

yuck.

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yum

Abalone


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

yuck. tired it once, never again.

sourdough bread?


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 21, 2015)

yum yum yum!

white chocolate?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

yum!

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yum i guess never had

boiled eggs


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum
Gouda


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yum gief cheese

garlic


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 22, 2015)

Yuck.

Muffins?


----------



## lazuli (Apr 22, 2015)

yyum but depends on tha muffin.

=

hotel pancakes.


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

yum
summer sausage


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum.

Grilled bell peppers and onions?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum!

Cappuccino?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

YUM!

Cafe mocha?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yuck

bell peppers


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 22, 2015)

yum.

portabella mushrooms?


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

yum i guess
muenster cheese


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 22, 2015)

ew

cornbread?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 22, 2015)

Yuck

Chicken curry?


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

yum
cesar salad


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yum

custard


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

yuck
chocolate mousse


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum.

Chicken soup?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2015)

yum

egg sandwich


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 22, 2015)

yuck

mac and cheeeeese


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum
oreos


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum.

Nutter butters?


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 22, 2015)

never had them.

bubble tea?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 22, 2015)

I've never tried it, but it sounds nice.

Watermelon?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yum gief

brussels sprouts


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum with lots of butter.

Green beans?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

those.. ughhh yuck ><

butter popcorn


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

At the theater with loads of that crap butter....yum....otherwise yuck.  

Almonds?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yuck

oat yoghurt


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Never had, but I hate yogurt so yuck.

Baked apples?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2015)

yum

lemonade


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yum

omelet?


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 22, 2015)

Not a fan of eggs... yuck

BBQ bean sliders?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

hm, looks yum

guacamole


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum.

Crab rangoon?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

oh yum :3

banana


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yuck, gag!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yuck

cucumber


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum on a salad.

Pea soup?


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

yuck
freshly steamed green beans (canned ones are gross af)


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum (and canned ones are super gross...agreed).

Fresh corn on the cob?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 22, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Yum (and canned ones are super gross...agreed).
> 
> Fresh corn on the cob?



yum- especially with butter and some cheese!

baked salmon?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum!

Cheezyfries?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

like french fries covered in cheese yum

pickled cucumber


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum.

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

probably yum

mushrooms


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 22, 2015)

Meh, kinda yum

Applesauce


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum if it's homemade.

Buttered croissant?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 22, 2015)

yum!

sourdough bread?


----------



## Llust (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum !

Pocky?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 22, 2015)

yum!

boba? (it's this really good tapioca type of thing drank in usually tea, slushies, and lemonades)


----------



## Bertholdt (Apr 23, 2015)

yummmm!

avocado?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum!

Orange juice... with pulp?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum

jerk chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

yum lol.

fried rice


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 23, 2015)

yum

brie cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

yum

coffee


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

YUM!

Lo mein?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yuck

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 23, 2015)

Yuck.


Glazed donuts?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum....a little too sweet for me though.

Cake doughnut?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum!

Bacon and cheese omelette?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum!!  (Making me hungry).

Hash browns?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 23, 2015)

yum!! especially with melted american cheese on top- heaven!

pretzel crisps?


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum
cheesecake.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh God, yum!

Tiramisu?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 23, 2015)

yum! (sometimes)

breakfast potatoes?


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

yum. 
sevich?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 23, 2015)

Never tried it.

Quesadilla?


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum
Blue Buffalo all natural kitten food


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 23, 2015)

yuck!
lychees?


----------



## Greninja (Apr 23, 2015)

never tried 
peach pie


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 23, 2015)

Yum, never tried but sounds good 

Squash?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 24, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Yum
> Blue Buffalo all natural kitten food



wtf?  hahahaha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Avocado?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 25, 2015)

Yuck

Char sui pork?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

looks yum

almond milk


----------



## Xenuet (Apr 25, 2015)

EEHHH ~~

Raisins?


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

on their own, yes but with something: bleh

Mochi (haven't even tried it lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

sounds yum

bacon


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

Um, YUM!

Sun Drop?


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

mood-dependent

Coke floats


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

never had

cotton candy?


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

yES I M CRAVING SOME FAIRY FLOSS RN

tunnock's teacakes / marshmallow fish / chocolate with marshmallow on the inside


----------



## Mioki (Apr 25, 2015)

(Walmart/Great Value has this new cotton candy ice cream and it's great.)

I haven't had any of that...? Except the last one. Yum.

Stuffing?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

yum!

Ski?


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

Waht. 
Yuck.
Dark chocolate.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

bleh!

Crackers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

yum

jam?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

Yum, especially homemade.

Tarter sauce


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

YUM.

Artichokes.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yum

Anchovies


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yuck

Sun Drop?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

probably yum

mountain dew


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

Y U C K.

Blue Cheese? Like actual cheese. (Searched in Google and it seems it's also a type of weed lmao)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

lol yum

lemon fanta


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

YUCK.

Lemon Fanta?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

never had

lemonade?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 26, 2015)

Yum

Peas?


----------



## tumut (Apr 26, 2015)

Yuck.
Over-easy eggs.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 26, 2015)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 26, 2015)

Yum!

Corn on the cob?


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

Yum!

Beef Stroganoff.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

yum :3

cheese & onion crisps


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

yum

hummus?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yum

Eggs Benedict


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

yuck eggs >>

chocolate eggs


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

yum.

eggs and ham?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 27, 2015)

yum if ham = bacon lol, i don't really like ham!

cream cheese frosting?


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

yum
pink lemonade cupcake


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 27, 2015)

never had, but sounds Yum!

lefse?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 27, 2015)

never had but looks rad. tres leches cake??


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

hmm…yum

pumpernickel bread


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Never heard of it 

Pepper jack cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Yum.

KFC mashed potatoes?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yum. 

KFC cole slaw?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 27, 2015)

yuck!

chicken salad sandwich?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Eh.

frito chili pie?


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

yum.
strawberry yogurt.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Yum!

boston cream pie toaster strudel


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

yuck.
lemons.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

yum-ish

beer


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Never drank it

Champagne


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

yuck to the max.

pina colada? (non-alcoholic)


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Never drank it

Eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

yuuuuck

chocolate cake


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yum.

Coffee


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

yum

pear


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't think I ever ate one

Apple


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

yum!

kiwi?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

yum not the yellow ones though

pineapple


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 27, 2015)

yum

Mushroom pizza?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

depends my mood

white chocolate?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yum 

Banana


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

yum.

oranges?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

yuck

pineapple?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

Never ate one I think

Grape?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

yuck

sultanas?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 27, 2015)

No clue what those are

Water


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 28, 2015)

yum!  drinking some right now (✿◠‿◠) 

mexican corn on the cob (elote)?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

yuck

corn?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yum

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 28, 2015)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yum

Hazelnut


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 28, 2015)

eh

cheezits?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Not sure what that is.

Anchovies


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yum

Basa?


----------



## eggs (Apr 28, 2015)

yum!

crawfish? (crayfish/mudbugs)


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 28, 2015)

yum!

oysters?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

probably yum i like most sea food except shrimps

cheese fondue


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Yum
Spinach salad


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

Yum.

Crab legs?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

The antagonist in Monsters Inc.

Turnip?


----------



## eggs (Apr 28, 2015)

yuck. 

zucchini?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

bleh

wafers


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

yum.

siracha


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

yuck

olives


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

yum

radishes.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

yuck- I'm kinda a picky eater...

carrots


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

yum
calzone


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

bleh!

pizza!


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

yum
lemonade


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

double yum!

gummybears


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

yum.
coconut cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

depends on how it's made.

yakiniku


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

What the hecku?  LOL.  Looked it up.  Totally yum!

Turkey burgers?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

There's turkey burgers?

Hot pockets


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

yum

sashimi


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Yum

Alphabet soup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

depends which one

pasta?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

yum

bacon crisps


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

never had

KFC?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

Mostly yum.

Taco bell?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

we don't have taco bell in aus

Red Rooster?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

What's that?

Red Robin?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 28, 2015)

Never been

T-sno?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

T- what?

Dennys


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)

Yum

burger king


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

yum

mcdonalds


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 28, 2015)

YUM.
Broccoli?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Eh

Asparagus?


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

yuck, cheese omelettes?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sounds good but never tasted them

cookie


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 28, 2015)

depends on the cookie
granola bars?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Eh

Skittles


----------



## Llust (Apr 29, 2015)

Yum

Pocky?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't recall eating them

Tootsie Rolls?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

never had

mars bar?


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 29, 2015)

Yuck

quorn mince?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

yum-ish depends on how it's done

garlic


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

yum, not by itself
pop tart


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

probably yum

muesli?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 29, 2015)

that's like granola right? yum

beef stroganoff?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

can be..

yum

instant ramen


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

yuck

bana peppers


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

yuck too mild for me

popcorn


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

yum i guess

teriyaki turkey jerkey


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 29, 2015)

yum, depending on where you get it

dill pickles?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

yuck pickles

marzipan eggs


----------



## Greninja (Apr 29, 2015)

^^had to google it they look good (and colorful) so yum


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 30, 2015)

marzipan is yum!

bagel & lox?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't think I ate a bagel before and I have no idea what lox is.  I looked it up, I have ate salmon before but it's not the same.

Salmon?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 30, 2015)

meh

omlettes?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Eh

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 30, 2015)

Looove sweet potatoes. Especially sweet potato fries with honey mustard. 

French Macarons?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

I never ate one.

Macaroni?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

It's ok

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't recall tasting it but I'm guessing yum.

Peanut?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Meh

Marmite or Vegemite?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Looked it up never used it.

Nutella?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

I used to like it

Honey mustard?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yuck

Mustard?


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

Yum
Taco salad.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2015)

sounds yum

kebab pizza (yes it exists lol)


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

yum I guess
cherries


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 30, 2015)

Yuuuuum. I love Cherries.

Cinnamon Roasted Almonds?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yum

Gelato?


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

yum
feta cheese


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

kinda yum

neapolitan icecream?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Never ate it but I like vanilla, strawberry, and chocolate ice cream so I guess yum.

Teriyaki chicken?


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

yum
bananas foster


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Never ate it 

Fish filet?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 30, 2015)

yum! i love fish!

vegemite? <3


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Yum

but I prefer Marmite 

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

YUM.

Sesame chicken?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't remember tasting it but I think yum.

Ribs?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Yum yum

Kimchi?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't think I ever ate it

Egg rolls?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Yum

Mango with sticky rice?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Never tried it

Dried mangoes?


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

never tried


BBQ Ribs


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 30, 2015)

YUM!
Olive Garden's Fettuccini Alfredo?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

Yum.

Cheese ravioli?


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 30, 2015)

YUM!

Shaved Ice?


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Yum

Fajitas?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

I think I tried it before yum?

Cotton candy?


----------



## Greninja (Apr 30, 2015)

eh its okay

funnel cake


----------



## p e p p e r (May 1, 2015)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

depends

schnitzel


----------



## p e p p e r (May 2, 2015)

yum

pomegranate?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

haven't had in too long

fish?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

yuck

orange chicken


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

haven't had before


chicken curry


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

don't like curry

grilled chicken


----------



## Lady Z (May 2, 2015)

yum

mint stuffed oreos


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

yum i guess i only tried regular

raspberry yoghurt


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

yum

popcorn


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

yum <3

Nila Wafers


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

never had

nutella?


----------



## Lady Z (May 2, 2015)

yum!

tutti frutti gelato


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Yum I guess

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

yuck

salt licorice


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Yuck

Lemon sherbet


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

yum

scrambled eggs


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Yum

Milk


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

yum-ish

coffee


----------



## pokedude729 (May 2, 2015)

yuck

Mountain Dew?


----------



## Selene (May 2, 2015)

yum
Sun chips?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

never had.

cheese crisps


----------



## Lady Z (May 2, 2015)

never had

chili


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2015)

Yum

Almonds?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Never tried them I think.

Bacon?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 2, 2015)

YUM!

Lemon Lime gatorade?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

haven't tried it

blue coloured powerade


----------



## Lady Z (May 2, 2015)

Yum. especially after a workout

Luna bar


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

never had


mars bar?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 2, 2015)

British Mars bar, yum. American Mars bar, N O P E.

Fennel?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Well I'm in aus so australian mars bar…? :') 
and ewww

Coffee?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Hah, you probably have the same kind as in Britain.

Coffee --> Sometimes. Preferably iced.

Naan bread?


----------



## Chocorin (May 3, 2015)

Yuuum. 

S'mores?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Yummy

Caramel corn?


----------



## Chocorin (May 3, 2015)

Yuuuum. I'm addicted to that stuff.

Brownies


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 3, 2015)

yum!
Tofu?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Yum, especially with soy sauce.

Butternut squash?


----------



## Lady Z (May 3, 2015)

Yum, with brown sugar topping, Yeah!

Turkey dinner?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Yessss

Durian?


----------



## Lady Z (May 3, 2015)

never had that

kiwi?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

yum

prawns?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 3, 2015)

never tried

Cottage Cheese


----------



## oreo (May 3, 2015)

it's alright
oreo bubble tea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

never had

potato?


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Yum

Strawberry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

yum especially fresh giant organic ones

salmon?


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

yum
teriyaki turkey jerky


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

never had

cantaloupe


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 4, 2015)

yuck, snow cones?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

YUM, but not the pre-made extra frozen ones, I'm talking fresh shaved all the flavors all over in a rainbow, like at the fair. MMM

How about some swiss chard?


----------



## doggaroo (May 4, 2015)

Yuck, I like most vegetables but not chard

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

never had

pumpkin soup?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

Yuck

Cherry Coke


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

oh for ****s sake yuck so hard

spinach


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

YUUUUUM

Souls


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Depends.
Oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

(Correct answer) HELLA DOPE! I seriously will eat an entire dozen within minutes SO BUTTER SUCH BROWN SUGAR 

Rainbow Sherbert


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yum (also raisins are yuck)

mayo n cucumber sandwich


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Bomb, I am in love with cucumbers (even in my eyeballs) and mayo, both magical things. Together even better (I usually add a bit of dressing too though)

Matcha Shake


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

I like raisins in oatmeal cookies or cereal, they're disgusting by themselves though.

From what I've seen on google images, matcha shakes look gross. 

 panini


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yum mostly

pesto


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Yum.

Arby's beef and cheddar?


----------



## Lady Z (May 4, 2015)

Yuck

sushi?


----------



## Sanaki (May 4, 2015)

Haven't tried yet

Buffalo chicken


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yum probably

tomato


----------



## Lady Z (May 4, 2015)

super yum!

kiwi?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yum

pear


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Yuck (consistency thing).

Quinoa salad?


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Quinoa is gud. I' not a fan of pears either, they're a little too soft for my taste.

White chocolate.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Mostly, but not in excess!

Springroll?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

never had

T-Sno?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

ahh yum

(yea pears are too soft consistency for me too)

vegetarian pizza


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

yum

prawns


----------



## Chocorin (May 4, 2015)

Yuck. Not so much into prawns.

Nectarines?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

Yuck


apricot?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 4, 2015)

Yum but I prefer

Peaches


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

yuck

bananas?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2015)

yum

mango?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

Its okay, eh

Cantaloupe ?


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 4, 2015)

yuck
teriyaki chicken wings?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yum

cheddar dip sauce


----------



## Lady Z (May 4, 2015)

yum

sweet potato fries?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yum

fried egg


----------



## Swiftstream (May 4, 2015)

Yum.

Creme Brulee.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Never had it.

Cookies and milk?


----------



## Lady Z (May 4, 2015)

yum (oreos, please)

coconut cream pie?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Never ate it I think.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

meh. I'm more into apple pie

butterbeer?


----------



## dj_mask (May 4, 2015)

Yum for sure 

Spring rolls?


----------



## Lady Z (May 4, 2015)

super yum!

sal****er taffy


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

tried to figure out the censored word.. but uh taffy is usually good if not with nuts.

oatmeal


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

yum
chocolate covered raisins


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

oh god everything raisins are yuck 

lemon coca-cola?


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

That exists? Sounds gross.
Hot wings.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

yes it does. ew

yum

butter popcorn


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

yum
olive pizza


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

yuck i dont like olives

clam chowder


----------



## Andi (May 5, 2015)

Yuck clam chowder

Cheesecake


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

yum, clams are good i guess. (dont forget to post something for the next poster)

onion crisps


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

yum
steamed brocoli


----------



## Ragdoll (May 5, 2015)

yum actually
baked potatoes w/ cheese


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Yuck, I hate baked potatoes.

beer batter chicken?​


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

yuck

nandos?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

never had but.. their menu looks yum!

watermelon bubble gum


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

yum

strawberry yogurt ?


----------



## dj_mask (May 5, 2015)

Yum!

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Swiftstream (May 5, 2015)

Never had it.

Asparagus?


----------



## Hazelnut (May 5, 2015)

Wrapped in bacon? Yum.

Crepes?


----------



## Lady Z (May 6, 2015)

yum

tiramisu?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Never had. 

Cinnamon donuts?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2015)

yum

eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

yuck

cinnamon buns


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

yum
fried plantains


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

lol had to google that these huge bananas... yuck

mayo n salad sandwich


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

yuck, I hate mayo.
Green grapes.


----------



## Mayor Snowball (May 6, 2015)

Yum

Yogurt?


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

yum
honeydew.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 6, 2015)

yum
reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## Story (May 6, 2015)

Yum!
Sweet Potato Pie?


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

yuck
curly fries


----------



## Ste (May 6, 2015)

Yum
Cheese & tomato pizza


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

yum

hot chocolate


----------



## Chocorin (May 6, 2015)

Yum

Salt Water Taffy?


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

yuck.
peach pie.


----------



## Chocorin (May 6, 2015)

Yum (it's awesome with ice cream)

Ice cream Sundae


----------



## Selene (May 6, 2015)

Never had, sounds yummy though.
Fried plantains?


----------



## Lady Z (May 6, 2015)

yum

chocolate covered grasshopper?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 6, 2015)

never had, but sounds gross

Crab legs?


----------



## Chocorin (May 6, 2015)

Never had, but I've heard they're good.

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2015)

never had

popcorn chicken


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

yum probably

lemon toffee


----------



## Chocorin (May 6, 2015)

Never had it but I'd probably like it.

Biscotti?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

yum probably never had.

banana toffee


----------



## cheezyfries (May 6, 2015)

never had, sounds kinda gross

wontons?


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Yum.
Enchiladas.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 6, 2015)

Yum

Peanut Butter?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 7, 2015)

yum!

Reeses?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

I don't remember eating one.

Sausage?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 7, 2015)

yum

poached eggs?


----------



## himeki (May 7, 2015)

OH HELL NO.
Waffles


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

OOOOOHHH yummm

Boiled eggs?! (mm)


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 7, 2015)

Yum, wouldn't mind xD

JAWBREAKERS OM NOM NOM


----------



## Swiftstream (May 7, 2015)

er heard of them, never had one. 

Chickpeas?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

can't remember

salami?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 7, 2015)

Yum

Cucumber?


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Yum
Crumpets


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

Yum!

Carrots


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

Yuck.
Avocado


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Yum.
Pine nuts.


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

Yuck

Orange rolls


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

yum

THE BODIES OF THOUSANDS UPON THOUSAND OF HUMAN SACRIFICES 

chocolate ship cookie dough ice cream c:


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Yum
Baby hands


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 7, 2015)

Yuck!!!!!!
Grilled Cheese?


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Yum
Baby hands.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

Delicious

pancakes


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Yum.
shrooms.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Never did them.

Grass?


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Yuck.
Pepper steak.


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

Yum!

Sour cream and onion pringles.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Yum.

Pizza Pringles?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Oh yeahhhh.

Hot Cheetos?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Hell yeah!

Spicy Nacho Doritos?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Never tasted them.

Cheddar Pringles?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Meh. I'll go with yum.

Hmm...
Xxtra hot cheetos??


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Are those the puffed up ones? If so, then yum.

Cheese Cheetos?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Nah. They've come out with ones just like regular hot cheetos, except they're hotter. 

Yum. 

Those cheetos that would turn your tongue green?

I don't think they ever come out with them anymore ;n;


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

Yuck.
Olives?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Disgusting.

Pickles?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Hmm Half-yum 
I like the pimiento.

Yum!

Zucchini?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

*Pimento. I think I've tasted it once. So I don't remember

Tomato?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> *Pimento. I think I've tasted it once. So I don't remember
> 
> Tomato?



It's pimiento, Kevin...I looked it up to make sure.


Yuck. I hate tomatoes.

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

*Says in a annoying voice.* It's pimiento, Kevin. I've never heard the word pimiento before, but I've heard of pimento. Sweet potatoes aren't yummy, but not nasty either.

Milk?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

ew

custard?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

yum :3

bolognese sauce


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Never had sounds yum
Jabeneros


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2015)

I dont know what that is :0

Pineapple juice


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 8, 2015)

It's still fruit juice, would drink.

What about an apple with pines?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

wtf is that.

eel?


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Yum, I've only had it a couple of times at a sushi bar
Chocolate eggs


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Never tried them.

Hawaiian punch?


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 8, 2015)

Hawaiian Punch as in the fruit punch brand? I don't like the orange or red flavors much, but I often consume the green and blue ones.

Chicken patties? I always eat this without any sandwiching.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

yum probably.

popcorn with caramel sauce


----------



## Chocorin (May 8, 2015)

Yum! Never can resist popcorn!

Cinnamon Roll?


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

yum
spice cake


----------



## Chocorin (May 8, 2015)

Yum!

Ice Coffee?


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Yuck, coffee is gross. Unless it's just a cup of cream in sugar with like 10% coffee.

Deviled eggs.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

yuck

cheese crisps


----------



## kelpy (May 8, 2015)

Never had it but it sounds deliciouss!

Nutella


----------



## pokedude729 (May 9, 2015)

uh YUM!

French Tosat?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

yum-ish

oatmeal


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

yum

cocopops


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

yuck

hot dogs


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Yuck

pavlova


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

Never had
Burrito.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

Yum

Starfruit?


----------



## Greninja (May 9, 2015)

never had it 

bacon mac n cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

haven't tried it ;o

sweet chilli sauce


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

Yum
Rice and beans


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

yum

cornflakes?


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

YUM

Italian Ice


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Never had, but sounds yum.

Frozen Lemonade.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

Amazing during the summer/when it's hot, but gross when it's cold?
(I have a weird thing about lemonade, I can't stand it if it isn't summer?)

Freeze Dried Squid


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

I feel ya. 

Also yuck. 

French fries with ice cream.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

yuck

frozen coke


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Ew
Strawberry


----------



## MayorBambie (May 10, 2015)

yum
rasberry


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Yuck. 

Blackberries?


----------



## MayorBambie (May 10, 2015)

yum
blueberries?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

yum

eggs?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Yum ^-^


Cadbury Eggs? :3


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2015)

yum.

Kit kat?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Yum! ^^

Twisted Cheese Puffs?


----------



## Liseli (May 10, 2015)

Yum.
Sushi?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Yum, maybe ^^

Um. 
Potstickers?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

never had

cantaloupe ?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Yum!

Pomegranates?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Haven't had in way too long to remember

Carrots?


----------



## tumut (May 13, 2015)

Yum.

Blueberry pie.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Don't remember tasting it

Cottage cheese


----------



## Chocorin (May 13, 2015)

Yuck. Not a big fan.

Goat Cheese?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 13, 2015)

yuck.
thin mints?
if you don't know what they are, they're thin chocolate wafers dipped in mint chocolate and are heavenly!


----------



## MBaku (May 13, 2015)

Oh god those are amazing 

Mango!


----------



## mogyay (May 13, 2015)

yum yum yum!

kit kat?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 13, 2015)

Yum!

Spaghetti Bolognese ?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Never tasted it

Bread?


----------



## realfolkblues (May 13, 2015)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 14, 2015)

Yuck

Pb&j?


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

Yum. 
Pecan pie.


----------



## Hazelnut (May 14, 2015)

Yum but I feel guilty eating it

Kimbap?


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

Never had.
Black cherries.


----------



## Rizies (May 14, 2015)

Yum!!
Nectarines.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2015)

Yuck


White chocolate?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

Yum I think you've said that before

Carne asada fries


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2015)

Depends (and because I like to know because I hattteeee white chocolate with a passion…)

icecream sandwich?


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 14, 2015)

Ohmygosh yes, yum!!!

Turkey burgers?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

I don't recall tasting one

Spicy chicken burger


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Yum!

Cheese toast


----------



## pokedude729 (May 15, 2015)

Never had, but sounds good

Clementines


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2015)

yum

strawberries


----------



## mogyay (May 15, 2015)

yum!

raisins


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

Yum

Italian ice.


----------



## tumut (May 15, 2015)

yum.

feta cheese.


----------



## mogyay (May 15, 2015)

yuuuuuum!

garlic dough balls


----------



## Trickilicky (May 15, 2015)

Yummy.

Lemon cheesecake?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

Don't remember tasting it

Cotton candy?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 15, 2015)

Yum!

Gelato?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

depends

nutella with whipped cream?


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

Yuck, unfortunately.

Hibiscus Tea?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Haven't tried it… 

Honey tea?


----------



## nolifequeen (May 16, 2015)

Yuck. Hate tea.

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Duzzel (May 16, 2015)

Yuck. I'd probably take the chocolate off tbh, haha.


Ummm... Let's try dark coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

oh yum yes

apple pie


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 16, 2015)

yum 
Carrot Cake


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

YUM! But they gotta have those piped icing carrots on the top. YASS.

Butterbeer!


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

idek yuck

instant ramen


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 16, 2015)

yum
Liver


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

mostly yuck lol i'm not keen on eating inner organs unless it's live pate then it's ok.

noodle salad


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

what the frickle frack is _noodle_ salad? you mean PASTA salad? I only like some, like the kind littered with salad toppings MMM.

Turtle Soup


----------



## Grace12 (May 16, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate pie


----------



## Grace12 (May 16, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate pie


----------



## Rainbowchillpill (May 16, 2015)

Double yum!

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2015)

yuuuuuum!

edamame beans?


----------



## emzybob1 (May 16, 2015)

Yuck... Hate lemon
Banoffee Pie


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

yuuuuuck

parmesan cheese


----------



## pokedude729 (May 16, 2015)

Yum (if on pasta, yuck by itself)

Raspberry


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

yum 

custard


----------



## Grace12 (May 16, 2015)

Yuck 

Chocolate pie


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

yuck too sweet nee-naw

green tea


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

yum!

liquorice?


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

Nope!

White chocolate strawberries!


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2015)

yummy

kale


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2015)

Yum

Green Olives?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 18, 2015)

yuck

candy apple?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 18, 2015)

Yum

Arnold Palmer?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 18, 2015)

Wtf is that

Guacamole


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

Yum

Radishes?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 19, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Wtf is that
> 
> Guacamole


lol!  lemonade & ice tea


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

ice tea yum

ice coffee?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2015)

Yuck because hate coffee 


My feet?


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

yuck..well go wash them before

hot dogs


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

yuck

spinach salad


----------



## emzybob1 (May 19, 2015)

Yuck!

Peanut butter sandwich


----------



## xara (May 19, 2015)

Yum! 

Frogs.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 19, 2015)

Yuck

French Toast?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2015)

Yum? Haven't had it in a really long time

Watermelon?


----------



## ethre (May 19, 2015)

Yuck ;w;

Cherries?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2015)

Yum! 


Carrots?


----------



## spunkystella (May 19, 2015)

Yuck! Bananas?


----------



## Swiftstream (May 19, 2015)

Yum.

Blue cheese?


----------



## spunkystella (May 19, 2015)

Yuck!
Oatmeal?

BTW How can I change my avatar, next person?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 19, 2015)

Depends. Go to settings at the top then look on the left side and read it until you see edit avatar.

Ramen?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 19, 2015)

Yum!

Cheese Sticks?


----------



## spunkystella (May 20, 2015)

...Meh, but if I had to pick, Yum!

New food: Strawberry Milkshake?


----------



## rumour (May 20, 2015)

Yum! 

Eggplant?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

yum i guess i dont eat it that often

olives?


----------



## xara (May 20, 2015)

Yuck x infinity 

Oreo cookie?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

yum

meatballs


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

Delicious!!

What do YOU think about HEART OF PALM?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

never heard of it

french fries


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 21, 2015)

Can't get enough! XD

Eggplant lasanga(YECH!)


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

probably yum.

carrots


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

yum c:

piroulines


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 21, 2015)

meh

natto


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2015)

yuck ;_;

mashed potato


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

yum

egg?


----------



## punkinpie (May 21, 2015)

yum
eggplant?


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

yum

bell peppers?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 21, 2015)

more towards meh than yuck

olives


----------



## The cub servant (May 21, 2015)

Without anything else? Yuck!

Tuna?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 21, 2015)

Yum

Mayonnaise with chicken


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 21, 2015)

Sure

Banana pudding?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 21, 2015)

never had

melted chocolate?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 21, 2015)

Yum

French Toast


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 21, 2015)

yuck

maple syrup and pancakes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

Yum

Peanut butter


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 21, 2015)

yum

honey


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

Yum 

Ranch


----------



## xara (May 21, 2015)

Yum

Penne Pasta?


----------



## LeilaChan (May 21, 2015)

Yum

Sausage roll


----------



## Camburn (May 21, 2015)

Yuck 

Vegan pizza with strangely textured film coating and brown sauce.


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2015)

heck, yum i think

swiss roll


----------



## xara (May 21, 2015)

Never had, but it sounds good, so yum 

Stir-fry


----------



## pokedude729 (May 21, 2015)

Yum

Meatloaf?


----------



## tumut (May 21, 2015)

Yuck I hate beef.

Dark chocolate?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

my favourite type of chocolate c:

vegemite chocolate!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

never tried before >:

Good humor strawberry shortcake ice cream bars?


----------



## Pearls (May 22, 2015)

yuck
sushi ?


----------



## Swiftstream (May 22, 2015)

Yum.

Pudding?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

depends on what pudding.

cheeseburger


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Yum 


Cherry Jello?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

ew artificial cherry is not yum lol

cranberry juice


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Yuck 

Marshmallows?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

yum yum

white tea


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2015)

Yum.
Unsalted potato chips.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

yuck unless you have dip sauce with it

beer


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 22, 2015)

stale, yet bubbly, vomit.

blackberries


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

yuck

whisky?


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Don't know because I'm only 14 


Liver?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2015)

yuck

caviar


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Yuck x infinity 


French Fries?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 22, 2015)

Yum!

Butterbeer?


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

uh...yuck!

bread (I'm so creative)


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Yum


Tomatoes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

I just took a bite of one just then :')

Fruit loops?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 23, 2015)

sugary meh.

whataburger


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

what's a whataburger?

flesh and blood


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

yuck.

salted caramel


----------



## RainCrossing (May 23, 2015)

yuck

Dog Hamburgers? (from my eating experiment, it tasted like beef)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

ew, no yuck, i don't even eat regular burgers. >.<

potato pancakes


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

YUM! Olives


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

only black, i hate green

mango salsa


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

yuck

swedish fish.. huehue


----------



## tumut (May 23, 2015)

yuck, they're way to hard for my taste.

Cashews.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

YUM too bad they're hella expensive, so expensive it's NUTS

feces pieces


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

yuck lol

licorice


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Depends on the kind


Octopus?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

meh yuck

ginger


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

good in moderation, it's super good candied in muffins and stuffins

wasabi


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

uh...idk, yuck probably knowing myself

A cake of lies


----------



## pokedude729 (May 23, 2015)

Yuck

IKEA meatballs?


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

idk what IKEA Means but just meatballs are yum

Toast


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Yum (also IKEA is a store that has a cafe in it) 

Waffles?


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

delicious! YUM,

Peanut butter


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

By itself, yuck.

Cheese


----------



## Trickilicky (May 23, 2015)

Hmmm, mainly yuck

Gammon?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Yuck. 

Pancakes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

yum

iced chocolate


----------



## Rudy (May 23, 2015)

yum

beacon


----------



## Swiftstream (May 23, 2015)

I've never eaten a "beacon".

Chicken Pot Pie?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 23, 2015)

Yum!

Root Beer?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Yum, although it causes me stomach pains ;-; 

Buffalo Wings?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

never had

chicken curry


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

uh idk yuck
possum


----------



## Trickilicky (May 24, 2015)

Lol, most likely yuck

Chocolate Weetabix?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

never tried :c

Frozen yogurt


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Depends on the flavour. 

Spaghetti?


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 24, 2015)

Yum. 


Bananas?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

yum

turkey?


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 24, 2015)

Yuck.


Skittles?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

yum

sweet licorice?


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

Yuck, don't like licorice at all

Shrimp.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

yuck

honey?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 24, 2015)

Yum

Puppy Chow? (Btw, it isn't dog food)


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

oh god YUCK

chocolate drizzles


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Depends on what it's on.

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 25, 2015)

Yum

Coconut chocolate bar


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 25, 2015)

Yum. Well, it depends on the type.

Brownies (with chocolate chips)


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Definite yum 

S'mores?


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 25, 2015)

Yuuuuuuuuuum 

Erm... sour candy?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 25, 2015)

Meh

Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 25, 2015)

Ermegerd how dare you xD

Yum :3


----------



## Trickilicky (May 26, 2015)

Sausage rolls?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Yuck. 


Tomato Soup?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

yum

sunflower seeds


----------



## pokedude729 (May 26, 2015)

Yuck

Swedish Fish?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Considering it took one of my filler teeth out when I was younger...yuck. 


Blue-raspberry lollipops?


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (May 26, 2015)

Never had one, but they sound good.

Cinnamon muffins?


----------



## Mayor Alice~ (May 26, 2015)

Yum! Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

yum

Ben & Jerry's half-baked?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Yum

Orange Jello?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Orange Jello?


----------



## MayorKat54231 (May 26, 2015)

Yuck!
blue cheese


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Um...YUCK! 


Bacon?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

yum ffsss

brie cheese


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 31, 2015)

yuck.

Chicken keish. or quiche. however you spell it.


----------



## Nay (May 31, 2015)

yummy

ok how about tuna casserole


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

*gag*YUCK. 

Shepherds Pie?


----------



## Nay (May 31, 2015)

what is that.. ok i looked it up it looks kinda greasy but yum

hb kraft mac and cheese


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

no idea but sounds yum

cinnamon buns?


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

YUM OMG

uh...Starburst fruit chews


----------



## biibii (May 31, 2015)

yuck

salmon?


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

Yuck xD.

Lemon?


----------



## duckvely (May 31, 2015)

Yum

Brownies?


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

Yum! 

Sushi?


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

Yuck. 


Bagel with cream cheese?


----------



## erllkqwr (May 31, 2015)

yum.

mashed potatoes?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 31, 2015)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## Shay10 (Jun 1, 2015)

yum, eggplant?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Yum, especially parm. <3

Kangaroo Jerky
(yeah, it's real)


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't say yuck or yum, since I've never tasted kangaroo jerky before.

Chicken pot pies?


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

Yuck. 

Beef jerky?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 1, 2015)

Yuck

Yakisoba?


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yum!

Bacon cheeseburgers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

yum

vanilla yoghurt


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 1, 2015)

yum

papaya?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

eh, yuck

cupcakes


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

Depends on the flavour. 

Hot dog?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

yum but yah depends as well

salt licorice


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

Yum!

Slush?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

yummmm.

red curry?


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

Yuck. 

Banana Split?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

yuck i dont really like bananas in stuff

tzatziki crisps


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Jun 7, 2015)

Eh yuck

Chocolate ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

yum-ish

mochi ice cream


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yummy!

Cherries! (Those dark purple ones xD)


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

Yum! 


Hot fudge sundae?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

ahh. yum

mint toffee?


----------



## flutterstheunicorn (Jun 7, 2015)

hm i actually never tried that, i'll go for yum!

green tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

yum.

sea salt chocolate


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

uh... I like chocolate, but probably not with salt...I'll say yuck.

Maraschino cherries? (The bright red ones with red stems that are sweeter than regular cherries, they're often put on ice cream sundaes)


----------



## Toot (Jun 7, 2015)

omfg yuck eww... eww... eww... gtfo

Lol I hate those things so much.

Lemon Poppy Seed Muffins


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't like cherries, but sometimes I squish the juice out of the ice cream sundae ones.
So.. mainly yuck. 

French Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

yum probably.

vodka?


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 7, 2015)

Gah. I hate posting a reply for something and someone already replied. Anywho, Yuck.

Edit-
It happened again.... But my answer's the same either way..
E-
Sorry about that. (the not putting a food)


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

Lets just pretend you said a food

Fried shoes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

is that actually food lel yuck

strawberries


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

not as a fresh fruit but ice cream and candy yes please

oranges?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

Yum!

Yakisoba


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

yum!

mushroom pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

yum mushrooms always

oyster


----------



## Albuns (Jun 11, 2015)

Yuck!
Hotdogs?


----------



## wassop (Jun 11, 2015)

yum!

white rice?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yum! 

Squid Ink Pasta?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

yum i guess.

takoyaki


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2015)

Yum.

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 11, 2015)

Yum!
Squid?


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2015)

Yuck.

Frog legs?


----------



## wassop (Jun 11, 2015)

yuck,

cole slaw?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 11, 2015)

YUCKKKK

Pot Stickers/Dumpling


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 12, 2015)

OMG YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Orange juice?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum.

Orange juice?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 15, 2015)

yum!
miso soup?


----------



## wassop (Jun 15, 2015)

yummmmm

spinach?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yuck

Spotted Cow?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

yuck

quiche


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't know what that is

Hash browns?


----------



## vern (Jun 15, 2015)

Yum!

Curry?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

Yuck

Potatoes?


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

Yum x potato because potato worth more than infinity 


Clam Chowder?


----------



## Kiki Kitty (Jun 15, 2015)

Yuck!  
Spaghetti bolognese?


----------



## Minth (Jun 15, 2015)

Yuum!

Sushi ?


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

YUMMMMMMMMMM <3

Cheese :3 If you dont like cheese I will hunt you down and kill you *kawaii 5 year old face*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

I like cheese 

Popcorn with icing sugar


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

Never tried, although sounds pretty good


Peameal bacon?


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm unsure on to what that is.. But, if it's bacon, maybe.

Havarti Cheese?


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

yum yum yum yum STAHP YOURE MAKING ME HUNGRY D:

Brie cheese lol


----------



## Liseli (Jun 16, 2015)

uh.

Pickle-flavored chips?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh gosh, no. Just ew. XD

Cantaloupe?


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

Yum. 

Over-easy eggs.


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Yum. 

Avocado?


----------



## Minth (Jun 16, 2015)

Yum !

Rice ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

yum

spicy instant ramen


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Yuck. 

Coldcuts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

ahh that... lol yum

peach?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Yum i guess i havent had one in a while

Raw celery ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

yum i guess

lemon fanta


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 16, 2015)

Never had it.

Chipotle?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

oh.. yum i guess

sriracha sauce?


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

Siracha sauce is life. 

Curry chicken rice.


----------



## Minth (Jun 16, 2015)

Yuumm!

Banana ?


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Yum! 


Marshmallow covered in chocolate and coconut shavings?


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

Meh. Yum I guess.

Apple slices with peanut butter.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

Yum!
Fried pickles.


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

*gag* 


Sushi?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 16, 2015)

never tried it

mozzarella sticks


----------



## duckvely (Jun 16, 2015)

yum

bacon?


----------



## Celes (Jun 16, 2015)

Yum

Celery?


----------



## okaimii (Jun 16, 2015)

Yuck! 

Chicken stir-fry?


----------



## skulibrary (Jun 16, 2015)

yuck!

bread pudding?


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yuck

Banana cream pie w/ whipped cream


----------



## duckvely (Jun 16, 2015)

yuck

Chocolate whipped cream?


----------



## vern (Jun 16, 2015)

Yuck!

Cheese?


----------



## inkling (Jun 16, 2015)

yum. 

Mustard on an egg sandwhich


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yuck

Cheeseburger


----------



## vern (Jun 16, 2015)

Yumm~

Chicken salad?


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yum!

Steak?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 17, 2015)

yum X infinity

poached eggs?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum i guess,

Fish fingers?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck
Chicken Tortilla Soup


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum.

Garlic bread.


----------



## Minth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck.

Lobster ?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuckie 
Gingerbread cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

yum probably

crab?


----------



## Azza (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck!
Pizza?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

ew ew ewwwww yuck
fortune cookies


----------



## Minth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck.

Salty crepes ?


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck. 


Onion rings?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

yum

squid rings


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

yuck
Ostrich burger


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck? Never tried it personally.

Chicken Korma Curry?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

cant really eat curry so yuck

french fries


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum

Vegemite?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

yuuuck

salmon


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck. 


Vanilla ice-cream?


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum ^_^

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

yum--ish
cucumber


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum-ish. 


Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

yum

mustard


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck.
Kibbles n' Bits


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

dog food.. lol yuck

oreo?


----------



## Minth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck.

Tacos?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Yummiiiieee!
Sloppy Joe burgers


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck. 


Red velvet cake?


----------



## Minth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yummyy

Tiramisu ?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 17, 2015)

Yumm

Korean BBQ?


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck 

Pork Chop?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

yum i guess

fried potato


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea


Pastele?


----------



## tumut (Jun 17, 2015)

My grandma used to make those and they're gross.

Almond milk.


----------



## Minth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum.

Marshmallow ?


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum. Creme br?l?e?


----------



## Two (Jun 17, 2015)

Delicious.
Pickles?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 17, 2015)

yuck

sweet potato?


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 17, 2015)

yuck!
clam chowder


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2015)

Yumk. I like it, but it makes me nauseous after a while. 


Original cheesecake?


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 17, 2015)

Yummy (<3 any non-chocolate cheesecake)

Lo mein


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

Never had

Mac & Cheese?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Yum. 

Ham?


----------



## Nele (Jun 18, 2015)

Yuck! Cheese?


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 18, 2015)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Yuck. 

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Yum, pineapple?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Yum, although it makes my tongue feel weird 


Pancakes?


----------



## punkinpie (Jun 18, 2015)

Double yum!

Raspberries?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Yum.

Blackberries?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Yum mulberries ?


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have never tried them, so I don't know. Swedish fish?


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 18, 2015)

yum!
caesar salad?


----------



## kayleee (Jun 18, 2015)

Yummmm

Banana split


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Yum! 


My teacher?


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yuck

Apples?


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmm, if I didn't get to dip them in peanut butter with no peels, yuck. Vice versa, YUMMMMMMM.

Raw cookie dough ^_._^


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 19, 2015)

yum!

Salmon?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

yuck

SPINACH PIES


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 19, 2015)

Hmm, probably yum

Lightly salted tortilla chips?


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

Yum

Buttered corn


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yuck (not that into corn)

Peach Cobbler?


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've never had peach cobbler so I guess yuck 

Cheesecake?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Yummiiiieee ~
Starfruit


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Never had. 


Grapes?


----------



## staeples (Jun 19, 2015)

yum~ korean ramen!? (please say yum)


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Yuck. 

Ice cream cake?


----------



## Sienna (Jun 19, 2015)

yuck!
boba tea?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 19, 2015)

yum!!
thai tea?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

yuck

marshmallows


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

Y U M

Tomatoes


----------



## rubyy (Jun 19, 2015)

yuck x 20

green tea?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 19, 2015)

yuck

clams


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

It's kay ? 50/50

Cinnamon


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Depends on what it's on. 


Kit kat chocolate bar?


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 19, 2015)

yummy
rice krispies?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 19, 2015)

yum

crab meat?


----------



## wassop (Jun 19, 2015)

yum x 100000000000000

tapioca pudding?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yuck

Orange Chicken?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yumm

Chocolate Lava Cake?


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 19, 2015)

sounds good!
Meringue?


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

wonton noodle soup?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Frosties?


----------



## TofuIdol (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Fudge brownies?


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Eggs


----------



## staeples (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum! 

Ribs?


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Spring Rolls


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Spotted Cow beer?


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 20, 2015)

Had to look this one up. Ehh, not a real fan of beer so no. 

Camille Tea


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

I dont even know what that is D:

Spam, not the huge block of it, just one piece.


----------



## Rhockets (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Old bay cheese curls UnU


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Yucky.

BACONNNNNNN


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

HECK YAM!!

Salmon?


----------



## Miharu (Jun 21, 2015)

YUM!~ <3

Sashimi?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

Never head of it.

Calamari?


----------



## Starmanfan (Jun 22, 2015)

Yum. 

Fried Chicken?


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 22, 2015)

Yum

mashed potatoes?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 22, 2015)

yum!

hot wings?


----------



## Espionage (Jun 22, 2015)

DOES THE POPE WEAR A FUNNY HAT!? Course yum 

Pumpkin Soup


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

yuck 

cheddar biscuits?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

Yuck. I hate the fake cheese flavouring. 

Creamed corn?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 22, 2015)

yum!

raw oysters?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

Never had that lol but i'll say yuck

Grass


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 22, 2015)

Yuck

Ramen?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

What IS ramen. 


Plain white rice


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

YUCK
20 pound chocolate bar


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

Yuck. 


White chocolate?


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

yum

steak


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Yummy! Who doesn't like steak?  besides vegetarians 


Chocolate centered doughnut?


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

yum 

Cheese Fries?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yum!

Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

yuck.... depends on how theyre cooked tho heehee

tofu?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2015)

ewwww
Chili cheese tator tots


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

haven't had them, but i guess they'd be yum


orange-flavored candies


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 22, 2015)

Yummmmm, Orange is my favourite flavour sweets (other than cola flavoured). 

Marshmallows


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Yuck.  no really take it away pls 

Mushrooms?  raw  Cooked?


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2015)

Yuck

Potatoes


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2015)

Yum! 

Samosa?


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Yum
Tomato?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

Super yum.

Crepe paper


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

yuck 

birthday cake oreos?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yum

Roasted seaweed?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck!

Sushi?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck

Fried squid?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck

Pot pies?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yuck

jellybeans?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck

Grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck.

Dark chocolate?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck

Teriyaki chicken?


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck.

Raspberries?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 24, 2015)

yum.

japanese strawberry sandwiches?


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't know. They sound interesting though 

Mushrooms?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yum

Cream puffs?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

yuck

cottage cheese w/ jello?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck

Cheese-flavored ice cream?


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck

Apple Pie?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuck

whipped cream?


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate marshmallows?


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 24, 2015)

Yum!

Pineapple


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yum~

Chicken gizzards?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

WTF ewwwww

Grape jelly. Like, by itself.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jun 24, 2015)

YUM ORANGE JELLY BEANS


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

Yum!

Fresh air


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yum? xD

Ramen


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

Yum!~

Lemons?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

yuck

kiwi?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Yum~

Guavas?


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Yummo
Pillow?  jokes
Spaghetti?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Yum

Mochi?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 25, 2015)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

yum

mochi ice cream?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 25, 2015)

yum!

kimchi?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Yum!

Kimbap?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 25, 2015)

haven't tried it but looks yum!!

pad thai?


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Yum~

Pho?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

never heard of it

Puppy chow? (not actual dog food)


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Never had it

Rice pudding?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Never had

Chocolate mouse mousse


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Yuck.



Orange?


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Yum
Sushi?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Yuk.

Dar (inside joke)


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

Never had~ So going to have to say Yuck. 

Chicken Feet?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

never had it... but sounds gross, sooo... yuck :c

garlic parmesan chicken wings?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yum!

B-dubs (Buffalo Wild Wings)


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

yummm, i love b dubs ♥

twinkies?


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 26, 2015)

yum

Waffles?


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 26, 2015)

Yum

Fried calamari?


----------



## Leedle-lee (Jun 26, 2015)

Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

yum 

salmon


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 26, 2015)

Yuck

passion fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

ehh yuck in general

dango?


----------



## Miharu (Jun 26, 2015)

Yum!~ <3

Dim Sum?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

yum probably

salt licorice


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

Idk never tried
Raisins?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 26, 2015)

Yum-ish 

Spring rolls?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 26, 2015)

Never tried

Snow cones


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

yum.. damn give me

cinnamon buns?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

yum yum yum ♥

blueberry waffles?


----------



## aericell (Jun 26, 2015)

Yuck

Tempura shrimp?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yuck

5 Guys?


----------



## aericell (Jun 26, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate-covered strawberries?


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 26, 2015)

Yum!!!

In-N-Out?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

yum i guess we dont jav it here

zucchini?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 26, 2015)

Eh.

Grape Soda? <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

yum

pear soda


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2015)

yum

chocolate potato chips


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

never tried them, but still yum.

duck meat


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 28, 2015)

never tried it

grilled cheese sandwich dipped in tomato soup?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

yumm

teriyaki chicken?


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't really like chicken that much but teriyaki is a yummmmmm~

Asparagus?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Yum.
Calamari?


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 28, 2015)

YUMMMM!

Vegemite on toast anyone?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Never had!

Spaghetti??


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 28, 2015)

Yum!

Olives?


----------



## Airwriter (Jun 28, 2015)

yuck!

chicken Alfredo?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yuck! (Vegetarian)

Sprouts?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

yuck
lasagna?


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2015)

Yuck

Poutine?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

yuck, I hate fries

strawberries?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

Yum

hot wings?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yumm! 

Coffee Icecream??


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

yuck, not a coffee fan

lemonade?


----------



## SugarPeachy (Jun 28, 2015)

Yum!

Macarons?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Still have never had one -.-

green jello?


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

Not quite sure. I'd say yum.

Pistachios?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

Yum

Croissant


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

yum

ketchup


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

yum

cucumbers


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 30, 2015)

yum

scrambled eggs with ketchup? ♥♥


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 30, 2015)

yuCK

Cotton Candy


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

yuck!

Baked potatoes?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 30, 2015)

yum

ramen noodles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

yum yum

carbonara?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 30, 2015)

yum

oreos


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2015)

Yummo 
Ketchup flavoured crisps?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Haven't tried before, sounds yuck lol

Cheeto puffs?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 30, 2015)

yum

Apple pie?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Yum :~)

Fruit flavored Popsicles?


----------



## aericell (Jun 30, 2015)

Yum

Miso soup?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Yum! 

Shrimp cocktail?


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 30, 2015)

yum ♥

Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

yum dango?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

YUM!~ <3

Crepes?~


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

yumm

nigiri?


----------



## Beardo (Jul 1, 2015)

(I think it means sushi sooo) Yum!

Cotton candy/candy floss


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

yum 

hummus?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 1, 2015)

yum

Popcorn?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

yummyyy 

coffee?


----------



## Heyden (Jul 1, 2015)

yum,id die without coffee

macaroni?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum~

Macarons?~


----------



## Squidward (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum!

Grapefruit?


----------



## Heyden (Jul 1, 2015)

yuck

Pizza (craving it rn)


----------



## Fenen (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum!

Quiche?


----------



## Heyden (Jul 1, 2015)

YUMM

Pork?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

mostly yum

green tea


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

yum gief

danbo cheese


----------



## Pearls (Jul 1, 2015)

Yuck
Carrot cake


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

yum, omg i want carrot cake so bad now

tuna


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

generally yuck lol

tomatoes


----------



## Squidward (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum, I recently fell in love with tomatoes.

Chocolate truffles?


----------



## kkisland (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum!!
Strawberry ice-cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

yum mostyl

hot dogs


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 1, 2015)

Yuck lol

Rock candy?


----------



## Tael (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum!

Croissants?


----------



## aericell (Jul 1, 2015)

yum!

clam chowder?


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum!

cotton candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

yum

chocolate rabbits?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum

Puppy Chow? (The trail mix)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 1, 2015)

Yummyy

Peanut butter?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

yuck and im allergic

cheese crisps?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

yummy

raisins


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

ewwww yuck.

beer?


----------



## sokka11 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yuck

Smoked Walleye(Fish)


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

yuck jelly


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 1, 2015)

Love jelly, especially strawberry jelly (if you meant jam, then I love strawberry jam too)


Chips, cheese and gravy?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 1, 2015)

yuck, i like all 3 but combined together seems unusual haha
turkey?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Yum!~

Italian Ice?


----------



## Heyden (Jul 1, 2015)

Sounds yum

Rabbit stew?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 1, 2015)

Sounds yuck

Minestrone?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

meh

Gelato?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

yumyummm

cranberry sauce?


----------



## Mioki (Jul 2, 2015)

Sounds yum.

Kettle cooked potato chips?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 2, 2015)

yummm

red pepper


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 2, 2015)

Yumm!

Curry?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 2, 2015)

Yuck 

Rainbow sherbet?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

Yum!

Smoked almonds?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2015)

Yum!~ 

Salmon? c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

yum c:

vegetarian pizza?


----------



## Fenen (Jul 2, 2015)

Yum! (Craving it rn)

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 2, 2015)

yum!

olives?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

Yuck!

Nutter Butters?


----------



## aericell (Jul 2, 2015)

Yum!
Steamed artichokes?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

Yuck!

Hot chocolate?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 2, 2015)

Yummm

Grilled cheese?


----------



## aericell (Jul 2, 2015)

Yuck

Banana bread?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 2, 2015)

yum omg i want some

apple


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Cassava cake?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Valliecat said:


> Yum!
> 
> Cassava cake?



never had it.

cookies and creme flavor


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Cheerios?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Valliecat said:


> Yum!
> 
> Cheerios?



YUM AF! I want some rn actually....

How about pringles?


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Spumoni ice cream?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Sa-chan said:


> Yum!
> 
> Spumoni ice cream?



never had it. ): looks good though!

Peanuts?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Nutella?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Valliecat said:


> Yum!
> 
> Nutella?



YUM!

Sprite?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yuck! (used to like it but I don't drink soda anymore)

Watermelon?


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Of course yum!

Grapefruit?


----------



## pepperini (Jul 3, 2015)

yuck! p: chicken salad?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum~

Shepherds pie? ;u;


----------



## pepperini (Jul 3, 2015)

yum! green tea kit kats?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Never tried them

Granola bars?


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Eh they're ok but yuck ;u;

Laksa?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)

never tried it, but looks yum

wine


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Never tried it but yuck since I probably wouldn't like it

Cheese balls?


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Like real cheese or fake cheese XD, yum!

Fried rice?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Chex Mix?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)

yum omg

ketchup chips


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Never tried but probably yuck

Popcorn?


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum

Mint Candy canes?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Lifesavers?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Boba tea?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)

yummy

caramel apples?


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Omg boba is life, yum to caramel apples!

Shrimp chips?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Grilled ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 3, 2015)

yum!

Cheese sticks?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Cinnamon pretzel?


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2015)

Never tried ;u; sounds good though

Cheesecake kitkat?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Never tried but sounds delish!

Pizza rolls?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Valliecat said:


> Never tried but sounds delish!
> 
> Pizza rolls?



yum!

mac n cheese


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

Yumm

Bananas?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

yummm just ate one


chicken tacos


----------



## Fenen (Jul 3, 2015)

Yuuuuumm!

Chicken tikka?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 3, 2015)

Yuck!
Lasagne?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum x10000

Cookies and cream milkshake?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum

5 guys?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)

never had it but it looks so good

raw tomato


----------



## tumut (Jul 3, 2015)

Yuck.
Burrito.


----------



## Fenen (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Buttered popcorn?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)

yum omg

sauteed onions


----------



## Fenen (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum! (I'm crazy about onions (✪u✪) )

Mac and cheese?


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum.

PB&J?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Cheese and crackers?


----------



## Squidward (Jul 3, 2015)

Yuck. I don't really like cheese or crackers to be honest!

strawberry waffles?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Haven't tried them but sounds delicious!

French onion soup?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Hibachi chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2015)

eh yuck

licorice


----------



## Fenen (Jul 3, 2015)

Yum!

Cheese flan?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Never tried it, sounds good tho

Chocolate cake?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

Best food ever, so much yum 10/10

Coconut?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Best food ever, so much yum 10/10
> 
> Coconut?



coconut flakes, yuck yuck yuck
coconut flavor? hella yum.







 donuts?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 4, 2015)

yum, love themm

eggs


----------



## tassberri (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum!

How about some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



french fries?


----------



## Leslie Violet (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum!
How about rice ~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum! Love all kinds of rice

Rice crispy treats?


----------



## Heyden (Jul 4, 2015)

yuck

Duck?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Pretty good from what I remember, we had it at a super fancy place. >.< I no longer eat meat though.

Clams?


----------



## Fenen (Jul 4, 2015)

Yuck, aha~

Chilli con carne?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum!

Pistachios?


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum so hard!

Red bean ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

yum -w-

potatoes


----------



## aericell (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum~
Crab cakes?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum, had some yesterday actually

Snowcones?


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum!

Fried alligator?


----------



## aericell (Jul 4, 2015)

Never had it but looks yum

Coconut meat?


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 4, 2015)

Yum!

Butter chicken?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 5, 2015)

most of the time yum

hard-boiled egg


----------



## riummi (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum

Poached egg?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yuck

Donut Bank?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 5, 2015)

Dunno what that is but it sounds yum!

Coco pops?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum!~

Hamburgers? c:


----------



## Ami (Jul 5, 2015)

depends. yuck-ish

macarons


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

yum


mustard


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

Yuck

Cotton candy


----------



## Pinkatze (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum

Apples


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum

Spaghetti


----------



## aericell (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum

Udon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

yum

miso soup?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Never tried it

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

oh.. that ..yummm!

tomatoes


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Ehh... somewhere in between

Coffee?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

Yuuuuckkkk

Salsa?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum!

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

yummmm

salt & vinegar crisps


----------



## pepperini (Jul 5, 2015)

yum! 
fresh cantaloupe?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum!

Pumpkin roll?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

yum i guess..had no idea it was called that though.

strawberry cake


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum!

Jelly-filled donut?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 5, 2015)

yum

canned oysters?


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

Yuck.

Raw Face?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

Just gross. Yuck. 

Blackberries?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum

T-sno?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Never had it, looks good though!

White chocolate?


----------



## duckvely (Jul 5, 2015)

yuck

nachos?


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

yum. Poop?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

The answer is obvious

Persimmon?


----------



## mintellect (Jul 5, 2015)

Idk

Squid


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Don't think I've tried it

Bubble tea?


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum

Boba tea?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

Haven't tried it

Ramen?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

Depends, usually yum

Tortilla chips?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 6, 2015)

Yum!

Marshmallows?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

Yuck 

Bagels?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 6, 2015)

Yum

Roast beef sandwich?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2015)

Yuck!

Chipotle (the sauce, not the burrito place)


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 6, 2015)

Meh

5 guys?


----------



## Squidward (Jul 6, 2015)

Um yuck?

Oatmeal?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 6, 2015)

Yum 

Pineapple on Pizza


----------



## Pearls (Jul 6, 2015)

It's okay i suppose
Chocolate gateaux


----------



## aericell (Jul 6, 2015)

Yum

Macarons


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

Never had o.o

Lucky charms?


----------



## aericell (Jul 6, 2015)

Yum

Cassava cake?


----------



## nami26 (Jul 6, 2015)

yuck!


halibut?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 6, 2015)

Doesn't seem bad but never tried so.. theoretical yum ?

90% Dark Chocolate


----------



## boujee (Jul 6, 2015)

yuck


popcorners


----------



## aericell (Jul 6, 2015)

Never had it but looks yum

Steamed fish


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2015)

Yumm

Pineapple?


----------



## aericell (Jul 6, 2015)

Yum

Beef steak


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum!

Fresh homemade pitcher of lemonade?


----------



## pepperini (Jul 7, 2015)

yum! 
spinach pizza?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum

Yogurt?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum

Brioche?


----------



## FrozenLover (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuk
Nutella?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum!
Hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum.

Lasagna?


----------



## Fenen (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum,

Pancakes?


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum!

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum!

Mussels?


----------



## michabby (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuk 

*stuffed grape leaves ?*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Never had..

Fried chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

yum jfc give meee

sweet chili sauce


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuck

Hot fudge sundae


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

yum

strawberry sauce sundae


----------



## boujee (Jul 7, 2015)

yuck

Cooked crab legs with melted butter


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum

Gopchang (instestines)?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 7, 2015)

Never had it.

Mac & Cheese?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

yum gimme....

fish soup


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't think I've tried it before

Bean burrito?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuck

Honey roasted peanuts?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum!

Sunny side up?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yumm

Spam musubi?


----------



## pepperini (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuck

Crab rangoons? O:


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum

Shrimp wontons?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuck

Marmite spread


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuck

Potato Salad?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuck
Salmon


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yuck

onion rings


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum!

Chips with salsa?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum I was just about to get some 

Barbecue chicken?


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yum!

Mint choco chip ice cream?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 7, 2015)

yum dim sum


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 7, 2015)

yummy. I just had some yesterday too haha.
sunflower seeds


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 8, 2015)

yuck

sour patch kids?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum except for the red ones

Cassava chips?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

Don't think I've tried them before, they sound familiar though

Cottage cheese?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate covered almonds?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum but in moderation

Red Velvet ice cream cake


----------



## michabby (Jul 8, 2015)

YUM

orange juice


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Apple juice


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Grilled corn


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum
My mom's lasagna


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck. Lasagna has cheese & I hate cheese 

Carrots


----------



## Squidward (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum!

Salad?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck

Red bean rice cake?


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck

Pasta


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum!

Dung?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

.. Yuck

Mac n cheese?


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum
IF ITS GOOD AND HOMEMADE
YUCK
If its that box crud. lol

Crab puffs


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Crepes


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Oreo Milkshakes?


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum
Parfaits


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Thai tea?


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 8, 2015)

YUM

Milk tea?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck (I love tea without milk tho)

Bubble Tea / Boba tea


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck/Yum

I heard it was good, but I'm not into tea enough to try it


Mexican Sweet Bread (conchas)


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Never had it but looks yum

Granny Smith apples


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

yum

grilled corn


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Pork rinds


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum!

Banana split?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Ramen burgers?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

Never tasted but looks delicious so yum

Spinach Lasagna


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck
Sunflower seeds?


----------



## tae (Jul 8, 2015)

yum! love them.

samgyeopsal?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 8, 2015)

never heard of it, but it looks good

Quesadilla


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck

Garlic Bread


----------



## doveling (Jul 8, 2015)

yum

tuna bake


----------



## SlightlyPuzzled (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck, tuna xox

Grilled garlic chicken <3


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Sweet potato fries


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck

I'm a picky fry eatter

Chocolate (people are judging you now XP)


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yummm

Peanut butter


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum.

Scotch eggs?


----------



## pepperini (Jul 8, 2015)

Never had 'em, but yum! 
sweet potato fries?


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Dried cranberries?


----------



## doveling (Jul 8, 2015)

YUM (cranberries + macadamia = god)

banana bread


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

Pomegranate?


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

Yum

blueberry waffles?


----------



## Stil (Jul 9, 2015)

Yum

Raw tuna


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 9, 2015)

yum x infinity

peach cobbler?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 9, 2015)

YUM

jam doughnut?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 9, 2015)

yum

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

hell yeah

sushi?


----------



## Fenen (Jul 9, 2015)

Yum!

Paella?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2015)

Never had it.

Gelato?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

yes.
Snail


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate pudding


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Yum

Lobster?


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yum!

Honey-glazed ham?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

yum i guess..

plain crisps?


----------



## Ste (Jul 12, 2015)

Yum.
Caramel shortcake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

eh yum x))

diet coke?


----------



## Ste (Jul 12, 2015)

Yuck.
Strawberry cider?


----------



## aericell (Jul 12, 2015)

Yuck
adzuki beans?


----------



## WhitneyLover (Jul 12, 2015)

Yuck.
Pumpkin Seeds?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 12, 2015)

Yuck!

Pizza crust?


----------



## inkling (Jul 12, 2015)

Yum!

Caramel?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 12, 2015)

yumm

steak?


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

Yummm

Marshmallows


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Yuck :/

Oreos?


----------



## aericell (Jul 12, 2015)

Yum
Chocolate chip waffles?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 13, 2015)

YUMMMMM

i want some now...

pizza bagels?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 13, 2015)

Yum!

parfait?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

yum

peanuts


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_yuck. baklava?_​


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 13, 2015)

yum. roasted mushrooms


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

yum!

grilled cheese


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 13, 2015)

Yum!

Noodles.


----------



## aericell (Jul 13, 2015)

Yum
Honey-filled rice cakes?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

Never had.. Sounds yum

Fried okra?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate?


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum

Honey?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum in my tea, other than that not really 

Vanilla latte


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

ew yuck

mochi ice cream


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 14, 2015)

Never had... sounds like Yum!

Pockey Sticks?


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum

Shrimp?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 14, 2015)

Yuck

taco?


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum!
strawberries?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 14, 2015)

Much yumm

Peanut butter?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 14, 2015)

YUM!

Hello Panda (Candy)!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

never had yum probs.. pandas FTW!

sponge cake


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken curry?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

eh yuck cant really eat curry

kladdkaka?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

Never tried it but looks good

Chili?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 14, 2015)

YUM!
BTW Hello Panda is basically krave but in the shape of a panda and not a cereal. It is a cookie-like thing with chocolate inside. It is really good.

Ice cweem!


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

Yummmmmmm!

Cheez-Its?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 14, 2015)

yum!

Cookie Brownie Chunk Blizzard from Dairy Queen.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

looks yum!

sushi?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 14, 2015)

YUCK! 

Noodle Pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

sounds yum enough 

root beer


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum

Pomegranate?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

well based off pomegranate jelly beans, yuck
tomatoes ?


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum
Maple syrup?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

yuck
marmalade?


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum

Black bean noodles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

looks yum :3

passion fruit?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

Yum!

Creamed spinach?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 15, 2015)

Yuck (Never tried it before, and it doesn't sound yummy ; __ ; )

Milk Tea?


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 15, 2015)

Yum!

Mango pudding?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

Yum

Honey nut cheerios?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

ew yuck

mango yoghurt


----------



## Azza (Jul 15, 2015)

Yuck!!

Hot chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

yum :3

green tea


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 15, 2015)

Green tea = best tea.

Garlic


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 15, 2015)

Yum-ish 

purple yam?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

yum i guess 

instant ramen


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

yum!

popcorn?


----------



## FrozenLover (Jul 15, 2015)

Yum
Bread?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 15, 2015)

Yum
Chicken nuggets


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 15, 2015)

Yum

sweet corn?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 15, 2015)

yum
chicken tagliatelle


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

Yuck

Guacamole?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 15, 2015)

yuck
swedish meatballs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

lel yum

fried sponge cake?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yuck!
Honeycomb and salted caramel ice cream? :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

Haha it's actually sweet and nice 

mm sounds yum salty ice cream is good.

lemon fanta


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

Yuck

Sweet potato french fries?


----------



## GoldWatson (Jul 15, 2015)

yum.
Frozen Pizza before it's been cooked?


----------



## aericell (Jul 15, 2015)

Yuck

Yam?


----------



## tassberri (Jul 16, 2015)

yuck

pineapple


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

yuck
caesar salad?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 16, 2015)

yuck

shamrock shakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

yum i guess looks good

onion crisps?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

yum
fish sticks?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

eh yuck

chocolate fingers


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

Yum

Cheese cake


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

yum hehe x]]

banana


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

Yum, sometimes.

Fried chicken


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

Yum

Ginger tea?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

yum
teriyaki chicken wings?


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

Yum
Chocolate covered bananas?


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yum!

Black bean rice?


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Yum!

Steam rice?


----------



## Biskit11 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yum!

Maraschino Cherries?(the sweet red ones)


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

YUM!!!

Plums?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 17, 2015)

yum
dried bananas?


----------



## Corobo (Jul 17, 2015)

Yum.

Tomato?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Alone, yuck 

Biscuits?


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum!

Peas?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Sometimes yum...

Coconut Pumpkin Curry


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yuck

Fish fillet?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum

Apple juice?


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum c:
Roast Chicken flavoured Walkers crisps?


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Yuck

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum
Pork belly?


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

Yuck.
Frogs legs? xD


----------



## Celty (Jul 18, 2015)

Yuck.
Persimmons?


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum!

Custard Pudding?


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum!

Avocados?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

yum!

marshmallows


----------



## Murkoro (Jul 18, 2015)

YUM Christmas Pudding?


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yuck!

Watermelon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

yum.. only melon i like lel

mango?


----------



## TheMayorSaffron (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum!
Eggs?


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum.

Fish fingers and custard.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

EW yuck!

Dippin' Dots?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

Yum!

Fish sticks?


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 18, 2015)

yuck! bc vegetarian
gelato?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 18, 2015)

yuck
ribs?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum!

Nutter Butters?


----------



## Libra (Jul 19, 2015)

Yuck

Corned beef?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

Yuck
Spaghetti


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum :3

Watermelon?


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum!

Banana milkshake?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

YUCK!

Blue Raspberry Slushie!


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum!

Banana Bread


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum!

Fettuccini Alfredo?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum!

Potato?


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yuck, actually. 

Grapefruit?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Yuck!

Miso Soup


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 19, 2015)

Yuck

Lobster?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum...i think?

Doritos? (Yes,is not a dinner food,but still its food )


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

yuck!

popcorn?


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate rice pudding?


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum!( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Pineapple?

Umeko:Bruh,u are not MLG,okno._.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 19, 2015)

YUM!

Chocolate Covered Strawberries


----------



## yeri (Jul 19, 2015)

yum! 

sushi


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum!

Escargot?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Yuck!
Caviar?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

Never tried. Looks yuck 

Grilled chicken?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Many yum! :3

M&M? (Same warning a doritos)


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Yum

BBQ-flavored potato chips?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Papaya?
if not
Coconut?

(Papayas are this:
)


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Coconuts, yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

totally yum!

Sardine? (i dont even like it,why i am posting it? Non-sence FTW)


----------



## Fenen (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck ;U

Rice pudding?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

ehhh yuck

fried shrimps


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 20, 2015)

yumyum

dim sun


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck?

Crepes


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

YUM!

Raisins?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Grilled CHEESE <333


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Very much yum!

Mall pretzels?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

yum~

oatmeal


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Calamari (If you say yuck I will find you... And end you...)


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

yuck

Apple Crackers?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck?

Hello Pandas and Pocky?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

POCKY YES

Grapes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck.

Starburst?


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Eggs?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

yum

cereal


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

yum and yuck depends

pear soda?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck wtf

poptarts


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!
Mountain dew [same warning as m&m and doritos]


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

Ew. I dislike all carbonated drinks...


Melon Shaved Ice?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Haven't tried it,but looks very yum!

pickles?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

yum!

Cookies?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yummmm

Cake


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

ERMAGERD YUM!

Chocolate?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

WHITE CHOCOLATE YES

Pancakes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

YUSSSSSS YUMMMM!

S'mores?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum.

Potato skins?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

LOADED YES

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pudding


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

MANY YUMMM!
Spaghetti?


----------



## Nele (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum

Strawberry


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!
Blueberry?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum

Pastaaaah!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!
Bananas?


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck!
Pickles


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Really yuck banana?
Anyways,kind of yum
Raspberry?


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

I've had a bad experience with bananas
Never really had it but when I have artificial I like it, so yum
Toast?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Pringles?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

TOASSTTT! yum!
White chocolate?


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

Pringles: Depends on the flavor but usually yum!!
White chocolate: yumm
Chips Ahoy cookies!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

yes yum

chocolate


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

MANY YUMMMMM!
Rice?


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!
Pop rocks?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

SUPER ULTRA MEGA YUM!

Pudding?


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!!!!! 
Pop rocks??


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

uhh in the middle :/

PEANUT BUTTER


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

OMFG,SO YUMMY!!!!1111one
Lasagna?


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

Yessss!!
Meatloaf?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

OMG YES YUM! 

Chicken Wings?


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

OMG YESSS YUMMMM
Popcorn


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

ZOMG!!!MANY YUMMY!!!!
Lettuce?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

O>O IDRK

ICE CREMZ?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

ZOMFG!!YASSS,MANY YASSSS!
Apple?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

boo

CRESCENTS


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

YERM.

LICORICE?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

YUMMMMMMM

chocolate toffee?


----------



## Arualx (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuckk for Licorice D:
Yum for Chocolate Toffee ^-^
Bacon?


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

yum!

ben & jerry's half baked?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

YESSSSSSSS

This: http://youtu.be/dz5MtModlDg


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Ice cream cake with sprinkles, cinnamon roll pieces and Death Note decoration.


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!
Toffee?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

SO YUM!!
Melon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

water yum the others yuck
mango?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Bleh

KUMQUATS


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

never had ..

sour cream?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

A little yuck :V
Cheesecake?


----------



## rkeating22 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yummy
Curry?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

BLEH! Yuck

KitKat


----------



## Hanami (Jul 20, 2015)

yum!

pistachio?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

eh yuck

caramel popcorn


----------



## Hanami (Jul 20, 2015)

yum!

spam?


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

yum with rice .-.

brown rice?


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Corned beef?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck
Sushi?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Miso Soup


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck
Cheese burger?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 20, 2015)

yum! i'm eating it at this moment haha

cilantro?


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 20, 2015)

yuck.

Icecream?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 20, 2015)

yum!

salami?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 20, 2015)

yum
white peach?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Yummm

Chicken fajitas?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck, vegetarian

Salad


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Meh In the middle.

Hamburger.


----------



## Hanami (Jul 20, 2015)

yum!

seared scallops?


----------



## Mizuriri (Jul 20, 2015)

yum~

congee?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 20, 2015)

I've had it once, pretty yum

Bubble tea?


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

its my life c: yum

pesto?


----------



## Fenen (Jul 20, 2015)

I like it on pasta, if that counts?? (・∀・ )

Peanut butter?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

YUMMMM!!!!
Peaches?


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck

Fish cake soup?


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

Never had it.

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yuck

Jin deui?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 20, 2015)

Ive never had it. Googled it and it looks yum though 

Roast beef?


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum.

Garlic shrimp?


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum!
Warheads candy?


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

Yum! 

Lemon sorbet?


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Never had it but looks yum esp. since its lemon

Blood sausage?


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuck!

Pozole?


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2015)

Never had, but looks good~

Snicker doodles?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Yummy!

Chinese food? (with that,i mean ALL the chinese food u have eated in ur life)


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum~ I'm Chinese c; I've only eaten the best lol

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Woah!,i didnt expect that!
Yum!
brussel sprout salad?(i dont even know his taste,but non-sense rulz)


----------



## Fenen (Jul 21, 2015)

I love Brussels sprouts, so in a salad? Probably yaa

Chicken tikka?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2015)

neutral not too fond of chicken dishes other than bbq or fried stuff lol

hot dogs?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum!~

Lee's Sandwiches?


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuck


IKEA Meatballs?


----------



## Fenen (Jul 21, 2015)

Meatballs are good, never tried Ikea meatballs though so idk really, haha.

Fish fingers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2015)

eh yuck

mayo?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

Eh yum

Horse meat


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 21, 2015)

Never had... Probably because no one eats it 

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum.

Expresso?


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum.

Spaghetti?


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum.
Candy Apples?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2015)

ehh yuck

mentos?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum

Alfredo pasta?


----------



## Ste (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuck
Pizza?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum!!
Doritos?


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum!

Egg rolls?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum sometimes

Cucumbers in vinegar?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Sometimes Yum,others yuck :V

Mango?


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Yum!

Liver?


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuck!

Brain?


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Never had it but yuck

Octopus?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuck!
Potato?


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2015)

yum~

squash?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Kind of yum
Lemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

eh neutral too much of it is yuck tho

lime?


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum!

Lychee?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

never had idk

mushroom soup


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum

Roasted sweet potatoes?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum! 
Cheese-filled hot dogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

yum!

carbonara?


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Never had it but yuck if it has cheese

Chocolate chip bagels?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 22, 2015)

Yuck

French toast?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

eh yum i guess

cucumber


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum

Mocha cake?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

so yummy!
Coffee?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 22, 2015)

Yuck!

Chocolate?


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum

Pickles?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum.

Breadcrusts?


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum if they're toasted

Chicken breast?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 22, 2015)

yum

prosciutto?


----------



## okaimii (Jul 22, 2015)

Never had it but I think I'd like it. Looks good.

Miso soup?


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yum! 
Lettuce wraps?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2015)

yum choco?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 23, 2015)

yum!

salty caramel?


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum~

Siracha?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum~

Pho? c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

looks yum i love noodles :3

chili mayo?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yuck

Spicy rice cakes?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum (tteokbokki)

Big Mac?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yum xD

cheese balls?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yuck

Caramelized bananas?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Yuck (never tried them before ) 

Gelato?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum

Tiramisu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yuck i dont like sweet liquor lol

meatballs?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 23, 2015)

yum

passion fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

eh yuck

eel?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum!~ <3 

Cotton Candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yum!

guacamole?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yuck

Blueberry waffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yuck

nachos?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum

Lasagna


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yum!

broccoli


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken alfredo


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum 

Chicken salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yum

bacon?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum!

Hard-boiled eggs?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum!
Pancakes?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum

Kimchi fried rice?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2015)

Never had it. But sounds yum?

Fried Squid?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

sounds yum tbh

green mussels?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 23, 2015)

yuck...
lemon pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yum

apple pie


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 23, 2015)

yuck
key lime pie?


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks yum

Pita bread?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum?

Shepherd's Pie?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 23, 2015)

yum!
boiled eggs?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 23, 2015)

yum

poached eggs?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 23, 2015)

Yuck

Chicken pita


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yum
Fish tacos?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 23, 2015)

yum
cream puff?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

yum milk?


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum~

Porridge?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

yum-ish

bacon


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

yuck
strawberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

yum!

papaya?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

yuck
rhubarb?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 24, 2015)

yuck
caramel?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum!

Munster cheese?


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum! paella?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 24, 2015)

Yuck

Lobster?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2015)

Yuck.

Cilantro?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

Yuck
mushrooms?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

yum for most parts....

ricotta cheese


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Yuck

Spaghetti


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum.

Chicken Feet?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 24, 2015)

yuck

soy milk?


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum~ with a bit of sugar c:

Kimchi?


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum!

Vegetable chips?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 24, 2015)

yum! 

celery


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum sometimes
Potato?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 24, 2015)

yum

roasted tomatoes?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 24, 2015)

yum
oreo balls?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 24, 2015)

aaa i've not tried them but sounds like a definite yum!

garlic dough balls? (soz biggest craving rn)


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 24, 2015)

sounds good havent tried though

milk tea?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 24, 2015)

yum
buttered steak?


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum

Grape jam?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 24, 2015)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Yum

Braised potatoes?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 25, 2015)

never had looks yum
brat wurst?


----------



## aericell (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum

Corn?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum

Apple pie? c:


----------



## Hanami (Jul 25, 2015)

yum

grilled salmon?


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum! 

Taquitos?


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 25, 2015)

Never heard of it

Shreddies?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 25, 2015)

yuck!

bran flakes? (is that a uk thing idk)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

yum nah we jav it here too

chili sauce?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum

Wonton soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

skip the cilantro crap and im in lol

meatball sandwich.. yes it exists


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

I know it exists because its... YUM

Salsa?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

depends on what kind.

mtn dew?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2015)

Gross.

Udon Noodles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

yum

dr. pepper


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

Yuck

Ranch dressing


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

yuck and yay finally someone who hates dr. pepper.. satan whiskey lol

salmon?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 25, 2015)

yum

olives?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

Omg yum (Ikr Dr. Pepper is freaking disgusting)

Salami?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 25, 2015)

yum

flan?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum

Deviled eggs


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 25, 2015)

yum
cheese bread?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum

Blackberry Jam?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 25, 2015)

yum

scrambled eggs?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum

Baked potato?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

yum

sour cream crisps?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum!

Cheese danish?


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

yuck

broccoli pizza


----------



## Twifairy (Jul 25, 2015)

Yuck
Tomato soup~


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 25, 2015)

yum
taco soup?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

Never tried it but looks delicious!

Fish n' chips?


----------



## Albuns (Jul 25, 2015)

Yums~!

What about applesauce?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum! 
Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 25, 2015)

Yumm

Sour patch kids?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2015)

Yuck.

Pretzels?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2015)

Yum~

Fried chicken?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum!
Taco?:3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Yummmm!

Peppermint?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 26, 2015)

in gum yes, anything else no
salami?


----------



## okaimii (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

never tried but looks good.

pickled cucumber


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

Yuck (Don't think I've ever tried it)

Steamed Pork Buns?


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum!

Porridge?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum! <3

Sugar Cubes?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum!

Sour cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

yum.. m

nectarine?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Very yum

Raspberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

yum!

spinach?


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum

Beef brisket?


----------



## Greninja (Jul 26, 2015)

yum

alligater meat?


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 26, 2015)

yum, its pretty good

crab cake


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

yum probs i like crab.

shrimps?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Yucks?

Croissants


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 26, 2015)

yuck

pasta


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum

Croissants


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum

Stir-fried vegetables?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum

Merengue Pie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2015)

Never tried that, but sounds delicious~

Fried rice?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum!

Kimchi?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 26, 2015)

yuck

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

Yum!

Treacle Tart?


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks yum
Tilapia?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

Very yummm

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 27, 2015)

yum!

persimmons?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!~ <3

Apples?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

yum for most part

licorice?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!

Bacon and eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

yuck i dont like eggs lel.

bacon is yum though

ginger?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Yuck

Seared Scallops?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

Neve actually had them, but they look yum 

Yogurt?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum

Key lime pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

yum i guess :3

lemon cheesecake


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum! 

German Chocolate Cheesecake Brownies


----------



## peachers (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!

Eggplants


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!
Tuna?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum.

Onions?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!

Donuts?


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum~

Raisins?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 27, 2015)

Yummers~

Fried squid?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Very yum!

Bananas?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!

Radish?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Yuck

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ewwwww yuck

Salami?


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 27, 2015)

Yuuuum! @-@

Roast potatoes?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Yummy!

Chicken sandwich?


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!
Bamboo shoots?


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!

Escargot?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Yuck.

Ravioli?


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks yum

Roasted seaweed snacks?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 27, 2015)

yuck

pepperoni?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!

Airheads candy?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum!

Spaghetti O's?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Yuck!!!

Iced Tea?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 27, 2015)

Yummm!

Mac and cheese?


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Yuck
Mushroom omelette?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 28, 2015)

YUM!~ <3

Red Robin's Hamburgers?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 28, 2015)

Yummy!

Apple juice?


----------



## GoldWatson (Jul 28, 2015)

Yuck!

Almond Milk?


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

Never had it but seems yum

Tofu?


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 29, 2015)

Yum

Poptart? (any kind)


----------



## Miharu (Jul 29, 2015)

Yum~

Durian? c:


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

Never tried xD too scared

Halo-halo?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

yuck i cant eat nuts.

banana?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 29, 2015)

Yum

Carrots?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

yum!

peach?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 29, 2015)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

yum!

beet?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 29, 2015)

Yuck.

Chili cheese fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

yum!

asparagus?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2015)

Yum.

Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

yuck

kiwi?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 29, 2015)

Yum

Watermelon?


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 29, 2015)

Yuck

Tuna?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

eh yuck

cilantro/coriander?


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

Yuck

Radish?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 29, 2015)

Yuck

Ham?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2015)

Yuck.

Beef Jerky?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 29, 2015)

Yum

Apples and crackers


----------



## Miharu (Jul 29, 2015)

Yuck

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 29, 2015)

Never tried it before, but sounds yum~

Spinach?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

yum :3

lobster soup


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

Sounds yum!

Whipped cream?


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

yum! lol i used to eat bowls of it .-.

bread with spinach dip?


----------



## Byngo (Jul 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> yum! lol i used to eat bowls of it .-.
> 
> bread with spinach dip?



meh

gyros


----------



## Buggy (Jul 29, 2015)

Yuck!
Spaghetti?


----------



## Hikari (Jul 29, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate Cheesecake?


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum!!!

Tiramisu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

yuck ew

panna cotta?


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck

Mayonnaise on toast?


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck! Cadbury's chocolate buttons?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum!

Sushi


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

Very yum!

Salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

yum!

soy sauce?


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum
Banana Pancakes?


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum

Pot Noodles


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum!

Quesadillas?


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck
Cashews?


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck

Dr Pepper


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck!

Dill pickles?


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck

Pork Pie


----------



## Pinkfluffyunicorns123 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Pizza?


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

double post


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck

Kiwi?


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum

Hot dog


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck 

Chicken salad?


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum!

Frog legs?


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum!
Iced tea?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck!

Stroopwafels?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorta yum

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Yaaaasss <3

Red Cabbage


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck

New potatoes with mint sauce?


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Whut? No eeewww!

Cherry Pie


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

(but it's really good?)

Yes!


tuna and beetroot sandwich?


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 30, 2015)

Yuck! Yuck yuck yuck!

Caramel apple?


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Yum!

Okra?


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuck!

Fried Chicken.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Green apples?


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum~

Frozen custard? (Ahh I want Rita's right now)


----------



## Miele (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Tapioca pudding?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuck 

Waffles??


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuck! 

Shrimp?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 31, 2015)

yum

unripe banana


----------



## Miharu (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 31, 2015)

Yummmmmm

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Pork Dumplings?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 31, 2015)

Yummmm

Spaghetti


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

yum!

fried onion?


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Gummy bears?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

yum ffsss <3

water melon bubble gum?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Limes?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

So yum!
Hotdogs?


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum
Hash browns?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 31, 2015)

yum

chocolate covered raspberries?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuuum!

Chocolate fondue?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

So yum!
White chocolate?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 31, 2015)

Totally yummy!

Croissants?


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Ramen?


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!
Tempura shrimp?


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!!!

Walnuts.


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuck!

Turkish delights?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 31, 2015)

yumm!

white chedder popcorn?


----------



## inkling (Jul 31, 2015)

yuck!

porkchops?


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuck!

Miso soup?


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

yum~

chicken katsu?

eyyy our sigs are similar


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Yumm!~
chicken katsu don, yus pls

Frog legs?

ayye lmao.


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

never really had the legs but the meat was good LOL it was lightly fried and seasoned //dont judge

strawberry pie?

mines is better though c;


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

YUK!

Doughnuts?

sure, sure ;o


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

omg strawberry pie is good

yumm

churros?

you know it true c;


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Burrito?


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Yumm~

Barbecue sause?

Levi will always win ;]


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2015)

yum.

cappuccino?


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum
Fried tofu


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Grilled fish?


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!
Steamed lemon chicken?


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 31, 2015)

Yum!

Sandwich?


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuck! unless it's a grilled cheese/ yumm

Mitarashi dango?


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2015)

Never had

Okonomiyaki? (Omg so hungry)


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 1, 2015)

Yuck >w<' lo mein?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

yum 

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## Flowergender (Aug 1, 2015)

Yum?!?!

Pickles?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

yuck ew

tomato soup


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 1, 2015)

Yum!

Seared scallops?


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 1, 2015)

So yum!

Sashimi?


----------



## exorcism (Aug 1, 2015)

yuck
creme filled donuts?


----------



## aericell (Aug 1, 2015)

Yuck
Salad w/ sesame dressing?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 1, 2015)

Yuck

Pineapple


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2015)

mostly yum

yogurt drinks?


----------



## Miele (Aug 1, 2015)

Yuck. Sorry!
Rice pudding?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

Yum!
Vomit cake?


----------



## Heichou_ (Aug 2, 2015)

o, jeez. I watched that so nasty but funny ;;
Yuck!

Marshmellows?


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2015)

Yuck ;u; too sweet > < (home made are ok!)


English trifle?


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 2, 2015)

Yum! ~

Hot chocolate w/ Marshmallows?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

Yum

Nutella?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 2, 2015)

Yum

cheese?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 2, 2015)

Hmm mostly yuck

Honey nut loop cereal?


----------



## Tianna (Aug 2, 2015)

Yuck (only saying this because I am allergic to nuts)!

Fried rice?


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Yum
Cream puffs


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 2, 2015)

Yum!

Raw meat?


----------



## Heichou_ (Aug 2, 2015)

I image certain meats can be eaten raw but you know I've tried rare steak very gross.
Yuck!

Omurice?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

Never heard of it 
I'm a picky eater so I guess yuck?

Apples?


----------



## Neon Skylite (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuck.

Spaghetti.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum! Garlic bread?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum!

Peanuts?


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuck!

Waffles?


----------



## Miele (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuck. Don't like them at all. 
Sushi?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum!
Panda express?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

it's okay

cheeseburger


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuck!

French fries.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

YUM

Berry salad


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum!

Roasted marshmallows.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

yum

milkshake


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 3, 2015)

Depends on what kind!

Apple pie?


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum!
Pecan tarts?


----------



## Perri (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum! Fried bologna?


----------



## Miele (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuck 
Mocdonalds?


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum. Pasta carbonara?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Never had, but I love most pasta so yum! 

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## crossinggirl (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuck! I don't like pepperoni.

Tortellini with Alfredo sauce?


----------



## p e p p e r (Aug 3, 2015)

yum!

yellowtail sushi?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuck! 
Spaghetti?


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

Yum!
Macadamia nuts?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2015)

yum

taro milk tea?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Never had 

Peaches?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

yum

bento box


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 3, 2015)

yum

takoyaki? (shoutout to Zucker loll)


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 3, 2015)

Never had it but it sounds delicious.

McDonald's fries?


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

YUMMY!!

Cream soda?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

yum

root bear float


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

yum idk never had

mtn dew?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

FTW!
MtnDewritos?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

doriots wtf yuck

onion?


----------



## Miele (Aug 4, 2015)

Yuck!
Mangoes?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

yuck as fruit yum as flavor

pear?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Kind of yum...
Coconut?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 4, 2015)

yum

apples


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

yum

raisins


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

yuck oh god ew

sour candy?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

nope nope

cotton candy? (gag me)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Pretty yum 

Cinnamon rolls? -drools-


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

eh they're ok

pickled fetuses? yum


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 4, 2015)

Ew, pickled. Yuck.

Habanero chili peppers?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

meh

tuna sandwich


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Kinda yum

Chopped beef BBQ?


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

Meh... >.>

mushrooms?


----------



## aericell (Aug 4, 2015)

yum

french toast?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 4, 2015)

So yummers~

Baked potato?


----------



## aericell (Aug 4, 2015)

yumm

strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

it's okay

bananas


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

not really.

dark chocolate


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

Yum!~

Brick Toast?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 5, 2015)

never had it but googled it and it looks super yum~

pho?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

yum :3

glass noodles?


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

Yum!

Oysters?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

yuck

Mac & cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

yum dude give..

ben & jerry's cinnamon bun?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Never had but Ben & Jerry's is usually super yum

Purple grapes?


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I love purple grapes! I hate the green ones, so sour sometimes...

Ummm...egg rolls?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Oooh yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2015)

So yummy! 

Chili?


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I love my homemade chili. Chili from a can is so gross!! >.<

Corn on the cob?


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

yum!
cheeseburger


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2015)

Yum. 

Rice?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 5, 2015)

Yumm

Blueberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

yum!

rose hip soup?


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 5, 2015)

Never had  Sounds good, though!
Fudge popsicle (fudgsicle)


----------



## Puffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Yum! I hate how they feel on my teeth though D:

Airheads >:3


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate swiss rolls?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

they're okay

cheese Danish


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

they're okay

cheese Danish


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

yuck
Potatoes with mayo?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 5, 2015)

Yuck

Cheddar broccoli soup?


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

yuck
honey-glazed ham?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Yummy!

Potato soup?


----------



## Rasha (Aug 5, 2015)

yum

custard?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Yum!

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Depends on the flavor, but usually yummm

Rice Krispy treats?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 5, 2015)

Yuck.

Hummus?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Yuck!

Cinnamon?


----------



## Mayor-Bonnie (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum!

Raw Celery?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum!

Stuffed Mushrooms?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

yum!

red onions?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

yum as a topping 

blueberries


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum

Black beans?


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum

White peach?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum

raspberries


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum! I remember when I was in 3rd Grade I started eating them.

Blueberries?


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

yuck

olives?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum.

Baked potato?


----------



## Athariel (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh yummy of course!

Apples?


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum!

Tapioca pearls?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

yum! 

basil?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 6, 2015)

Mmmmyum.

Turkish Delight?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Yuck

Jalapenos?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum~

Nachos?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Meh

Poptarts


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 6, 2015)

Naw

Lasagnas


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum

Whipped cream by itself


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

yum!

banoffee pie?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 6, 2015)

Nom.

Blueberry muffins.


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 6, 2015)

Yasssss
Strawberry Strudels? (Donut)


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Yuck

Boston cream pie


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 6, 2015)

mmm..
turkey bacon?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 6, 2015)

I've never had it

Carrot cake


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

Yuck
Whipped cream?


----------



## axo (Aug 6, 2015)

Eh, idc 

Cheese?


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

yuck

trail mix?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 7, 2015)

Yuck

Lemon bonbons~?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 7, 2015)

Yum x1000000 lol

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Valliecat (Aug 7, 2015)

Yum!!!

Deviled eggs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 7, 2015)

Never tried it before, but sounds yum! 

Whipped cream?


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

Yum~
bacon?


----------



## axo (Aug 7, 2015)

YUMMMMMmm

Cheese again ; ;


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 7, 2015)

Yum!

Meatballs?


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

Yum~
Toothpaste? sometimes it tastes good ok


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

The taste is yum, if it were safe to eat a lot I'd eat it like candy

Fried chicken w/ gravy?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 8, 2015)

Yum

Udon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2015)

Never tried it, but sounds yum~

Cotton candy?


----------



## aericell (Aug 8, 2015)

Yum
Zucchini?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 8, 2015)

Yuck

Potato waffles?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2015)

Never really tried it, but sounds yum! 

Guacamole?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 8, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Never really tried it, but sounds yum!
> 
> Guacamole?



Yum!

Dirt? : D


----------



## LeilaChan (Aug 8, 2015)

Yuck

Panini


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

depends what's on it, but usually yum

s'mores flavored ice cream


----------



## Yuppu (Aug 9, 2015)

Never tried, but sounds definitely yum!

Ketchup flavored chips


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yuck

Sausages?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

meh

yogurt


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Yum, but I don't really eat them anymore.

Chocolate


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

mostly yuck unless im on period 

pasta?


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 9, 2015)

yum <3

salty licorice/liquorice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

yum!

sunflower seeds


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yum!
honey bbq chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

yummm!

fried chicken


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 9, 2015)

Eh.

Toaster waffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

eh yuck

white tea?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 9, 2015)

Yum

Ravioli?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 9, 2015)

Yum!

Iced tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

yummm!

lime?


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yum!

lychee?


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

yuck

pickles?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

yuck
custard ?


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

yum

mashed potatoes?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 9, 2015)

Yum

Burritos?


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yuck
corn dogs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Yum~

Durians?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2015)

Yuck.

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate covered oranges?


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

yum

perogies?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Never tired it, but sounds yum. 

Pears?


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yuck

caramel popcorn?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Yum!

Tiramisu?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

yum 

creme br?l?e


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 10, 2015)

Yuck

Jello?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

eh neutral

mayo?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum!

Hamburgers?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

yum

bacon?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

sometimes yum sometimes yuck

French toast


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 10, 2015)

YUM

Pineapple?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 10, 2015)

YUUUM

Grapes?


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum ^o^

Coconut shrimp?


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 10, 2015)

Yuck. I don't like seafood. :/

Appleeessss.


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum!
Celery?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 10, 2015)

yuck
apple pie


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

yuuum

red wine?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Never tried it, but I don't drink wine.

Mangoes?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum! Broccoli


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum!

Bread?


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum

Peanut butter?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum if whole wheat! Hot pepper?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

yum

chili stew


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 10, 2015)

yuck too hot

Beef bourguinon? (Did I spell it right?)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Yuck I'm a veggetarian
Salmon?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum!

Biscuits?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

meh

lemon sherbet


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum!
Watermelon?


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Yum!
Sushi?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

YUM!~ <3

Marshmallows?~


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

yum if they're chocolate

turkey?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

It's okay

Tofu


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 11, 2015)

yuck

Bananas?


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

yum

Waffles


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

Yum!

Oatmeal cookies?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

Yum

tuna salad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

yuck

lasagna?


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

yuck

carrots?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

Yum

grilled salmon


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

yum!

bell peppers?


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

yum!

pork belly?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yuck vegetarian 
The blood of my enemies?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

mm yum 

 chili mayo?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 11, 2015)

Never had it.

Peanut butter cup?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Yum!~ <3

Strawberry Sorbet? c:


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

Yum

Blueberry cobbler?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yum! 
Caviar?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 11, 2015)

yuck

guacamole


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Yum~

Calpico drinks? c:


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 12, 2015)

Yum!

Colby Jack Cheese?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

it's okay

provolone cheese


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

yuck

spicy chicken patties


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

yuck

pineapple


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

yuck

hamburger


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

yum

chicken nuggets


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

yumm
rice?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

if it's sticky rice, yum

grilled peppers


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

yuck

chili doritos(or wtf they are called)


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

Yum

Raw mushrooms.


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

yuck

chicken breast?


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Schools? YUCK

Strawberries?


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

Yum

Anchovies?


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

don't think i've ever tried them

mushroom omellete?


----------



## p e p p e r (Aug 13, 2015)

yum

raw oysters?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Never had them but I'm willing to try them.

Lemon salt?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Yum

Calpico? c:


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

No but I've always wanted to try them.

Elotes?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Haven't tried them >:

Curry? c:


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

No but it seems good.

Banana nut bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

ew yuck

b&j cherry garcia?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

What? You don't like banana bread? It's so good though...

And I've never had it. It looks good but I'm not sure if I'd like it. 

Ben & Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

no i don't like bread much at all really. and i cant eat nuts and not the biggest banana fan.

also yuck almonds and crap one of a few BJ I don't like.

sunflower seeds?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 13, 2015)

yum! 

toffee popcorn


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 13, 2015)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 13, 2015)

depends on the type but generally yum! 

pistachio nuts?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

yuck!

brownie?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

yum

cookies


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 13, 2015)

YUM!

Snickers


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

yuck

ben & jerry's half baked?


----------



## JessSux (Aug 13, 2015)

Yum

Pickled eggs?


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 13, 2015)

Yuck!

Hash Browns?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

you mean those potato things.. yuck

popcorn?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

meh

s'mores


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

looks good, yum!

meringue?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

yum

teriyaki chicken


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

yum!

sushi?


----------



## Hettie (Aug 13, 2015)

YUM!

Butterscotch pudding?


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

Never tried it. SOunds yum though

Butterscotch?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Yuck.

Dragon fruit?


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

What is that?

Carmel


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

meh

chocolate


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Aug 13, 2015)

YUM!

Fried Rice


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2015)

Yum! 

peanut brittle?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Yum!~ <3

Macarons?~


----------



## mogyay (Aug 14, 2015)

yum!

beansprouts?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

Yum!

Garlic shrimp?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

yum

bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 14, 2015)

Yuck

Tomato soup and grilled cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

yum enough

shrimps?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

yum

pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

xD depends on what pizza

kabob?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2015)

...debatable...
Yum.

Omlette


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

yuck

whisky


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

Yuuuuck

Oranges?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2015)

I dunno I don't drink I'm twelve.

Timbits


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

idk but yuck probably 

thin mints


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

eh.. yum

sourcream crisps?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Yuck (never had them XD)

Cotton Candy?


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Aug 14, 2015)

yum

Peanut Butter


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

Yum

Lettuce?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yum

Lime


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

yum

vanilla yogurt?


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2015)

so so xD

panna cotta?


----------



## JessSux (Aug 15, 2015)

yuck

breakfast sausage?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 15, 2015)

Yum

Burritos?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Yum

P?t??


----------



## allstar689 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yum!
Corn dogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

eh, neutral not a fan of hot dogs in general unless i really am hungry

chocolate ball?


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2015)

Yum!

Dr Pepper?


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

Yuck. I'm a Pepsi, and Coke person

Sushi?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yum

Ketchup flavored potato chips?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 15, 2015)

Sounds gross.

The internet?


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 15, 2015)

Uhh, no.So Yuck eue

A pumpkin? :b


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuck

Potatoes and gravy?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 16, 2015)

Yum.

Chicken alfredo?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 16, 2015)

Yummmm

Rhubarb cobbler?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuck ( Never had it )

Rice crackers? c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2015)

SO YUM! Esp, the authentic kind which is hard to find here.

Gator jerky


----------



## Byngo (Aug 16, 2015)

no

turtle soup


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuck :b

Carrots?


----------



## Splendor (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuck! Peppermints?


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2015)

yum!
squid?


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuck! No seafood. :3

Lollipop lollipop, ooh lollipop oh lolly lolly LOLLIPOP LOLLIPOP OHHH LOLLY LOLLY


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2015)

nope

barf


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 17, 2015)

mmmm no.

Banana pops


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

yum
grilled chicken?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 17, 2015)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

yum

almond milk?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 17, 2015)

Yum

Cherry poptart?


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 17, 2015)

Haven't tried, but I'd say yum

Goldfish crackers


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 17, 2015)

Very yum 

Lucky Charms cereal?


----------



## Beige (Aug 17, 2015)

yuck
cheese on beans on toast


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Hm... with beans, yuck!

Jalapeno-flavored popcorn?


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

yuck

calamari?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

Yuuck

Broken rice with grilled pork?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 17, 2015)

Never had either

Shawarma?


----------



## mintellect (Aug 17, 2015)

Wut?

Fresh fried air


----------



## yoyo98 (Aug 18, 2015)

I dunno what that is but I like everything so YUM 

Pumpkin pie? 83


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

probably yum idk

maple syrup?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum.

Mac n cheese?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Bacon


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Mmmyum~

A nice warm pumpkin-spiced white hot chocolate?


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 18, 2015)

yuck. i hate pumpkin!

chicken alfredo


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck!
Watermelon


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck
McDonald's chicken nuggets


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

kinda yum

cookies n cream hersheys


----------



## mintellect (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Shrimp


----------



## creamyy (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

Bread


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

depends on the bread lel

raisins?


----------



## cornimer (Aug 19, 2015)

Yum!

Lobster?


----------



## Zandy (Aug 19, 2015)

Yuck.

Horseradish.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Yuuck~

Snow crab legs?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

Yuck

Vomit


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

OMG DELISH!!! /sarcasm

Everything in one bowl


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

probably not 

turds


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

Eww.

Ice water


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

yum

shiitake mushrooms


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

Wat

Pillows


----------



## Byngo (Aug 20, 2015)

Yum

head cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ew
Pie of any kind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

Hmm...I'm going to say yuck.

GUMMY BEARS


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

yum

mustard


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yum

Tater tots


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yum
Fish 'n' Chips


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

yum

sweet potato fries


----------



## riummi (Aug 21, 2015)

Yum

Pringles?


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 21, 2015)

yum
jellybeans?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 21, 2015)

Hmm, yum mostly.

Tiger bagels?


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 21, 2015)

Yum
Chicken hearts?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

eh yuck

cauliflower


----------



## spiderjane (Aug 21, 2015)

yuck! sushi?


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 21, 2015)

Yuck. (I like a tiny part of it, though.)

Deer (venison)Sausage?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

not much for sausages yuck

mini pizza


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

yuck

teriyaki chicken


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2015)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

Yum.
Human flesh?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Um... yuck 

Turkish Yoghurt?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yum.
Greek chicken?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 23, 2015)

Err I guess
Shortbread?


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

lol yum!
tamales?


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

Yuck! 
Dog meat?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Absolute not every going to try that! That's deplorable.

Haggis?


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

yuck

ube (purple yam)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Never Had. 

Frito Chili Pie?


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

Yum...
Pho?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Never had but looks yum. 

Hot and sour soup?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

This is just spam lol xP


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Yuck. I hate spam. 

Garbanzo Beans?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Yuck nasty beans.

Chicken Rice Ball?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds yum. 

Spicy Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Yum

Confetti Cake?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Yuck. I don't like cake. 

Fudge brownies?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Yum 

Spaghetti?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Yum. 

Taquitos


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

really dark ones, yes otherwise yuck

green tea?


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

yum

ice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

like.. ice cubes? yum i guess lol.

lemon water


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

yum
sushi


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yum
Teriyaki


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yum
honey-roasted peanuts


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yum
Pocky


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

yum

grass jelly with brown sugar?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

What

Chicken


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yum
broccoli


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

yum
mushrooms


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yuck
Candy


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

yum
green tea


----------



## Zandy (Aug 31, 2015)

Yum 
Durian


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Eh
Chocolate


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

yum
cheese


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 31, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> yum
> cheese



Depends on what kind.

This:


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

yucks into infinity

sushi?


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

yum
peanut butter?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yuk

Yello Jello

(Wordplay intended)


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

never tried it!
strawberries?


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yum

fried rice?


----------



## Peter (Aug 31, 2015)

yuck

marshmallows?


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yum to only the chocolate flavored ones

white peaches?


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2015)

yummm

mint ice cream?


----------



## Taj (Sep 1, 2015)

yuck

Kimchi?


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2015)

never trieddd

lemons?


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

yum
honey-glazed ham


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

yuck


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks gross. (yuck)

Deep fried kool-aid?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 2, 2015)

How do you deep fry Kool-Aid?

(I used to love Kool-Aid but I liked to water it down. I even sent in points and got stickers with a flamingo that now reminds me of Flora!)

Chia seeds?


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

that's a thing?? i'm not a fan of kool-aid so i'd say yuck
ugh ninja'd

never had them but maybe yum
fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 2, 2015)

(You fry the powder, I think.) YUM!

Deep fried kool aid! (again)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

ehh yuck

pulled pork?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Yum

Omelette with Fried Rice?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

eh yuck

ham?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Never had it idk

Fried chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

yum!

sushi?


----------



## rkeating22 (Sep 3, 2015)

yummm 

marshmallows?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

yuck, unless they're the ones in cereal

calamari


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

Never tried

Rolo cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

yuck

chili stew?


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

You don't like rolo cookies?!
Yuck

Pepperoni


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

yuck

muesli (m?sli?)


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 3, 2015)

Yum

Strawberry Fanta?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

yum!

chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Caytlynn (Sep 3, 2015)

Yuck!

Ramen


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Yum

Cheese cake


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

Only chocolate cheesecake is a yum

Hamentashen


----------



## cutie34 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yum!

Beans


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

Yum, I guess. 

Mayo


----------



## aericell (Sep 3, 2015)

yum

sweet potato


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

YUM!!!

Relish


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

YUUUUXK

Dog


----------



## HHoney (Sep 3, 2015)

Dog?!!!
YUCK!!!! 

Honeydew melon?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah.
I like melon.
Do you like melon?


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

i love melon.

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

YUM

Lollipop


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

depends on the flavor but yum for the most part

sour gummy worms?


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum
Banana hi-chew?


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

haven't tried that flavor but i like most of them, so yum

fortune cookies?


----------



## sock (Sep 4, 2015)

yUMMY!

Dried apple?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

oh god YUCK

whiskey


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2015)

yuck

cinnamon?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

yum

vegetable juice


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2015)

yum! depends which veg though

salted caramel?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

mm yum!

carrots


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2015)

yum!

passion fruit?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

yuck

chicken dumplings?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

ah, well yum

carbonara?


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2015)

yum

tomato soup?


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum.. gimme that Vitamin C XD

Croissant?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum

Lemon Bars


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum.

Sausage, egg, and cheese bagel?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 4, 2015)

Yuck

Tomatoes


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

Usually Yum

Cream Cheese?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum

Guacamole


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2015)

yum

onions?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Yuck.

Potatoes?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum
Tomatoes?


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

Yuck. 

Onions?


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

yum

bologna


----------



## Raineir (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum! Butter?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum!! I love melted butter the best.

Menthol Cough Drops?


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

yum

steak?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

What no

Blood

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAD


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

yum, we have a dish in the Philippines that uses pig blood and my mom cooks it real good

shrimp wontons?


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum.. (and pig blood? Dinuguan? Haha)

Yogurt?


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum.

Mushrooms?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

yum

instant ramen


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

Yumm

Wasabi? XD


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

yum! but only in extremely small quantities 

lasagne?


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

yum 

celery? can only think of vegetables lol


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

yuck

raisins?

- - - Post Merge - - -



uriri said:


> Yum.. (and pig blood? Dinuguan? Haha)



ya


----------



## HHoney (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum! Raisin bread, Oatmeal Raisin cookies!

Roasted Garlic?


----------



## Peter (Sep 5, 2015)

yum

gingerbread?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

yum

cheetos?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

YASSSSSS. Especially puffs, will eat the whole bag without thinking...

Seaweed?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yuck.

Salmon?


----------



## Zandy (Sep 5, 2015)

Yuck ><.

Soy Milk?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum. ^^

Red Velvet Cake?


----------



## Peter (Sep 5, 2015)

yummm

cookie dough?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum

Ice Cream


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

yum

mocha cake


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum

Tea?


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

yum

tofu


----------



## Raineir (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum!
Edamame? (Soybeans)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Eh

Steak?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum. 

Butterscotch?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum
Caramel


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yuck

Vanilla


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum
StarBurst


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum

Jolly ranchers


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

yum

beef jerky


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Alright

Gum


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

yum

mint chocolate


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yum

Pop tarts


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

yuck

almonds


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

yuck

Sunflower Seeds


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum. 

Pistachios?


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

potato chips


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum


Ketchup Chips


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

pineapple


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Melon


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

guavas


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Eh

Cantaloupe


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

oatmeal


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven't had it in awhile

Wine


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

i've tried it like once for church, its not that yum but i would drink it

apple cider


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Pineapple juice


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum i just bought 2 bottles today

curry


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

I have never tried it, but I've always wanted to.

Chips and Salsa


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

honey


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Corn Dogs


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yuck i hate the bread

french fries


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum ~

Yogurt


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yuck

blood sausage


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Never had it

Halep?no chips?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Salt and Vinegar chips


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Ketchup chips


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

spam musubi


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Wtf

Teriyaki sushi roll?


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

not a big fan of sushi so yuck

mac n cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes
Your missing out on teh sushi

Salmon?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yuck

Shrimp


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

lasagna


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Eh

Bowl Noodles?


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

clam chowder


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Eh

Lobster


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

jujube


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Eh. 

Dog food?


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yuck

plums


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yuck

Oranges


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

grapes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Cherries


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

turkey


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Beef


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum
Steak


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Chicken


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum
Meat


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Soup


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Eh

My big, juicy meat rated 5 stars

(I am so sorry)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

lol yum

cheesecake


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## DinoDymo (Sep 6, 2015)

yuck

Broccoli?


----------



## lilyandemrys (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum!
Olives?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum!

For our jock villagers: protein shakes?


----------



## sock (Sep 6, 2015)

Yuckish!

Friessss


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Ketchup


----------



## Faeynia (Sep 6, 2015)

Yuck
Croquette?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Haven't tried but they look good

Burgers


----------



## mogyay (Sep 6, 2015)

depends on the type but yum!

shiitake mushrooms?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Sometimes

Lemons


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

hard boiled eggs


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lemons are life

Paper

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd, yuck


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yuck on the paper, Yum on the eggs

Tater tots


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yuck

onion rings


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yum

Ramen


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum
udon


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Never had it

Kimchi


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Eh

Spring rolls


----------



## HHoney (Sep 6, 2015)

Spring Rolls?! YUM!!

I just had the best Spring Rolls ever about a week ago. Sooo good.

Hot Chai Tea?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't drink tea

Hi-Chew? (Any flavour)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Never heard of them

Chamomile Tea


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Still don't drink tea

Java coffee?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yuck

Black tea


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

calamari?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Eh

Cod?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yuck

Dumplings?


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yum

black bean noodles?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Eh

Songpyeon


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

I dunno

Chili Chicken?


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

buffalo wings


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Tacos


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

bacon


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum
Canadian bacon


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum i think

fried okra


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yuck

Cereal


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

spaghetti


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Garlic Bread


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Scrambled eggs


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

soy milk


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Jelly


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Pasta


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Ham


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum
Turkey


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

mashed potatoes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Watermelon


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

apples


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Pears


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

pomegranate


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Grapefruit


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

coconut


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Eh

Bananas


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

strawberries


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Cranberries


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

honeydew


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Starfruit


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Never had it

Dragon fruit


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yumm

boysenberry


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Never had it

Raspberries


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

mango


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Dango


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

chicken gizzards


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yuck

Caramel apples


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haven't had the pleasure

Chocolate milk?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberry Milk


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

curry?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 7, 2015)

Just had curry - YUM

Marshal the marshmallow squirrel?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

ew no  :B

salmon?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum! Carrots?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

salt licorice


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haven't tried

Laffy Taffy


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

toffee


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Coffee Cake


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Mochi Ice Cream


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

pistachios


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum!
Celery


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

artichoke


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Eh

Mushrooms


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

grilled chicken


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Grilled corn


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

chicken noodle soup


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Beef Stew


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum
roasted bone marrow


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Never tried

Cookie dough


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

taro bubble tea


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Never tried

Chamomile Tea


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum
fried rice cakes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Gimbap


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

what's that o:

pudding


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Spoiler












Yuck

Orange Juice


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

pineapple


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Passion fruit


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

never had

spicy chicken patties


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Hot Dog


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

ravioli


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Mozzarella Sticks


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

fish filet


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yuck

Pumpkin seeds


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

Quesadilla?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum

Burrito


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

red beans


----------



## HHoney (Sep 7, 2015)

Red bean paste? Yum

Salt & vinegar potato chips


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yummm

Sour Cream and Onion chips


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

coleslaw


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Eh

Sushi


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

intestines


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Uh..

Cantaloupe


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

liver


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 7, 2015)

Yuck.
Peach yogurt?


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

applesauce


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

calvari piazaria hansielo cream pie?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

....

Pizza


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yuck

french toast


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Sep 7, 2015)

yum

orange chicken


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yum
Red chicken


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 8, 2015)

Cooked, not raw - yum
Peanut butter?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

yuck ... allergic

sushi


----------



## Megan. (Sep 8, 2015)

Yuck.

Krispy Kreme Donuts


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> yuck ... allergic
> 
> sushi



That's a shame 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Megatastic said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Krispy Kreme Donuts



Yum.
Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

yum!

ben & jerry's cherry garcia


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Haven't tried xc

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

depends.. yum i guess.

ginger?


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

yuck

olives


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Yum

Raisins


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

Yum sometimes

Swedish fish


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

Yum
Salad


----------



## JessSux (Sep 8, 2015)

Yum
Mashed Potatoes?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Yuck

Mutton Kebab


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

never had looks noice though.

sashimi?


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

yuck

peas


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 8, 2015)

Yum. 

Rhubarb


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

never had it

nutella


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Yumyum

Hot pots


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

never had those 

spinach pies


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

What

Chicken pot pie


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

have never had it

halawet jibn


----------



## HHoney (Sep 8, 2015)

YUM

Macadamia Nuts?


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

yum

roasted seaweed snacks


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 8, 2015)

Yum.

Fries?


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

yum

chicken bakes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yum

Hot Pockets?


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

yuck

greek yogurt


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

How could you hate hot pockets
Yum

Yogurt


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 9, 2015)

yum 

snails?


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> How could you hate hot pockets
> Yum
> 
> Yogurt



i dont like cheese.. hot pockets have cheese right??

and yuck to snails

dark chocolate


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Yum

Spring rolls


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

Yum.
Tofu?


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

yum

choco cereal


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

sometimes yum

moghrabieh


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2015)

I've not had the pleasure of tasting moghrabieh

Bear meat?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

never had

chili chocolate?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2015)

I love Chili chocolate!!!

Ghost pepper hot sauce?


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2015)

H-Star said:


> I love Chili chocolate!!!
> 
> Ghost pepper hot sauce?



I've never had it but hubby Luvs it so I'm going with yum!

Chocolate chip pumpkin muffins!!!


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

Sounds yum

Thai tea


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2015)

Thai tea? YUM Yes please!

Green bell peppers? (In any recipe)


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

yum!

squid?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

Yuck.
Rum and Raisin ice cream?


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

yuck

tuna


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2015)

Tuna Yum

Sour gummy worms?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

yum

sour patch kids


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

yum

oranges?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

Yum.
Tomatos?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

yum

cream cheese


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2015)

yum

cucumber maki?


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

looks yum! (is it just cucumber & rice?)

pancakes


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2015)

yum (yeah and some sesame seeds!)

nutella?


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

yum!

fish cake soup?


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2015)

yuck! (sorry i hate fish ;o;)

peaches?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

yum

tater tots


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2015)

never tried but they look yum!

olives?


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

yum~

chicken breast?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum.
Chocolate poptarts?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

red bean ice cream


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

yum!

Durian?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Never had it
BAPPLE (Apple)


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

tamarinds


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Wtf

Paper? :3


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yuck wth

croutons


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum

Feces?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 10, 2015)

uhhhhhhhh.....moving on.

tiramisu?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum
fried chicken butts


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 10, 2015)

the best

eel?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

Sometimes yum.

Nachos?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

yummmm!

sake?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

Yuck (most alcohol is yuck to me >.<)

Black coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

omg yum... well i need it to function

scampi?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

never heard o' that

fried rice?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

oh god yes tum

fried banana?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

ew yuck

instant ramen?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum. 

Terriyaki chicken?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

tapioca pudding


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yuck

miso soup?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

chicken & rice porridge?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum.
Gin and Tonic?


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 10, 2015)

Yuck

Pork Schnitzel


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

Yuck.
Fish and chips?


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yuck to fish, yum to chips haha

caramel shortbread?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks pretty yum

Pretzels?


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yum!

bagels?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum

Lemon lime popsicles?


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yumm

cherries?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum

Cheese - filled hot dogs


----------



## HHoney (Sep 10, 2015)

Yummmmm 

Potstickers


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

meatloaf?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

apple pie?


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

toffee apples?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yummm

carrots?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

caramel popcorn


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

coconut jelly?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

never had sounds good though

strawberry popcorn


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

sounds yum

sugarcane?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

as in the grass? um yum i guess ahaha

shrimps?


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yuck!

almonds?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum!

Maple syrup?


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yummmm

passion fruit?


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2015)

Meh

Mango


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

YUM

peanut butter


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

hot cheetos


----------



## TofuIdol (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum!

Kiwi's?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

bbq chicken


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

yummmm

sushi


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

quiche


----------



## HHoney (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum. Except ham cube chunks. Those are gross.

Alligator?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

never tried

lobster


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

crab legs


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

balut


----------



## pandapples (Sep 10, 2015)

YUP

hot cheetos


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

red velvet cake


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

doritos


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum

Nachos


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yuck

egg tarts


----------



## HHoney (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum

Green tea ice cream


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

coconut water?


----------



## Raineir (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum! Sushi?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

looks really yum

spinach


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yummm

pringles?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

Banana split?


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yummmmm

mint ice cream?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum!

peach cobbler?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 10, 2015)

yumm

Strawberries?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum!

plums?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

Mango?


----------



## riummi (Sep 10, 2015)

yum~

peaches?


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

kiwi?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

waffles?


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

Fruit tart?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum
Fried chicken?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Yummmm

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 10, 2015)

Yum
Fried rice?


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yum

coconut


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

TIME T BREAK THE CHAIN
Yuck.

Steak?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yum

oatmeal cookies


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Debatable

Babies.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2015)

Chicken babies = eggs = yum

Crepes


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yum!

croissants?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

never heard of em

cottage cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

ohhhh ew yuck.

carrot juice


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 11, 2015)

yuck.

unagi?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 11, 2015)

Ew. 

Dorayaki?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

never had it before :/

Pineapple?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 11, 2015)

yum

Banana milkshake?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

Love it.

Booze?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

god yes give me.

pancakes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yum

Butter Chicken?


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 11, 2015)

yum

flan?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yum!

pb&j?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

yum

cheeze pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

omgeyyy yes

tacos


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

yassss

hot pockets


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yuck

pad thai?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2015)

Yum!

Rock candy?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yum

marshmallows?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

yuck.

Caramel latte?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yum

ham


----------



## Megan. (Sep 11, 2015)

Yum.

Avocados?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yum

ice cream sandwiches


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 11, 2015)

Yum!

Peeps marshmallows?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yuck

quail eggs


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

yum.

Roasted duck?


----------



## duckvely (Sep 11, 2015)

yuck!! i'd never betray my own kind

pancakes?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

LOL yum
enchiladas?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Eh

Fajita's?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yum

fruit salad?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2015)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

Yum.

Beetroot?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2015)

Beetroot - yum - I'm on a health kick and I add beet root power to my drinks every morning

Milkshakes? (you know, the ones that bring all the boyz to the yard)


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

And they're like, it's better than yours  YUM! Especially, strawberry :O

Coleslaw?


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

yum! mashed potatoes?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

YUM!

Beef stew?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 11, 2015)

Yum! 
Ice cream nachos?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

I've never had it :O But it sounds yum!

Peas?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 11, 2015)

yuck
hot wings?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2015)

if they're really hot? Yuck
If they're mildly hot? Yum

Sea salt dark chocolate


----------



## PumpkinGeisha (Sep 11, 2015)

YUM

Bananas?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

Yuck.

Licorice?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

Red, not black

Grilled chicken


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 11, 2015)

yuck
m & m cookies?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

yum.
Celery?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 11, 2015)

YUm! 

Cheesecake?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 12, 2015)

YUM

Salty black licorice?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yuck

milkfish


----------



## Athera (Sep 12, 2015)

YUmmmm!

baked beans?


----------



## enchilada (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum!

Instant noodles?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yum!

creme filled donuts?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ooh, yum.

Cat?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

YUM!....lol jks yuck

Dark chocolate coated coffee beans?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum! 

Lima Beans?


----------



## Peter (Sep 12, 2015)

yum

spring onions


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Never had it
Sweet onion sauce


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

yuck

western bacon cheese burger?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yum without the cheese

sunflower seeds?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

yum!

fruit salads?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 12, 2015)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yum

chocolate muffins?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum! 

frog legs?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yum!

mushroom omelette?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

Yuck

lemonade flavored cupcakes?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yuck

corned beef


----------



## sheepyton (Sep 12, 2015)

Ew no thank you.

Kimchi?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

never tried it but it sounds yummy!

Chicken flavored ramen?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yum

crab cakes


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yuck

egg rolls


----------



## LaSoleil (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum!

Roasted pumpkin?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Never had it.

Deer?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

never had it

pineapple


----------



## HHoney (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum!

Kiwi fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

yum!

guacamole


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum

Nutella?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

yum

macarons


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum

Doritos?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

yum!

ostrich jerky


----------



## HHoney (Sep 12, 2015)

Yuck - I OD'd on Doritos - sorry

Astronaut Ice Cream?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

never had it

jell-o?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum

Water?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yum

chicken feet


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum

French fries


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yum

red bell pepper


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 13, 2015)

yum.
avocado?


----------



## riummi (Sep 13, 2015)

So-so

Honey mustard sauce?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

seems yum

wafers


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum.

Eggplant?


----------



## LettuceDye (Sep 13, 2015)

Yuck

Icecream


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

depends on the flavor  yum mostly

spring rolls?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum!

Garlic bread.~


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

yum!

watermelon?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 13, 2015)

Only if it has seeds  - seedless watermelon really isn't watermelon - It's like pink water without the melon and it doesn't taste as good. But it's harder to find. 

Jalape?o poppers?
(Fried jalape?o peppers filled with cream cheese)?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yuck

zucchini?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

yum!

Green tea icecream?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yum

graham crackers?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

YUM!

Smores cereal?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yumm

onion rings


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum!

medium rare steak


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2015)

yuck
chicken coronation


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

ew yuck

lobster soup


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

sounds yum!

Roasted duck?


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2015)

yuck
tagliatelle carbonara


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

Yuck

carrot cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

yum!

parmesan cheese


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

alone? yuck. With pasta? Yum!

Sausage?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yum

pickles


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

YUM

bbq wings


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yum

cassava cake?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum!

Tuna sammich?


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 13, 2015)

Yuck

S'mores?


----------



## Zandy (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum!  

Potato Salad?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yum

mochi?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum!

Mochi Ice Cream?


----------



## JessSux (Sep 13, 2015)

yum

pickled pigs feet?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 13, 2015)

To be honest I hate any kind of meat so this is a no-no. I do love pickled things, though!

Onion rings?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2015)

Yummy! 

Duck meat?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

never had it but seems yum

guavas?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 13, 2015)

Good Guavas are so hard to find.
I love guava kombucha tho. YUM.

Giant gum balls?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 13, 2015)

Yuck.

kimchi?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

never tried it so yum lol

fruit cakes?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yum

papaya?


----------



## Peter (Sep 13, 2015)

yummm

avocado?


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

YUMm

blueberry waffles


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

yUM <3

Sugar cookies


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yum they're okay i guess

frosting?


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum!

Danish Pastries? [They taste like cheesecake if you haven't had them.]


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

yuck i dont like cheesecake

miso soup?


----------



## JessSux (Sep 14, 2015)

yum

eggplant parm?


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

yuck

sloppy joes?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 14, 2015)

yuck

lasagne?


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

yuck

jicama


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

Yuck

Wasabi


----------



## Squidward (Sep 14, 2015)

Yum it's the best, it makes my nose tingle and I just love it!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Noah2000 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yuck

Chicken Parm?


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

Yuck

Buffalo wings


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

Double post


----------



## HHoney (Sep 14, 2015)

Yum - just not too hot & spicy I like a little burn

Tandoori Chicken?


----------



## tealseer (Sep 14, 2015)

YUM! That looks very yummy although I never had it ^_^


Orange juice with pulp?


----------



## Pearls (Sep 14, 2015)

yuck
spaghetti


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2015)

Never heard

Roaches?


----------



## tealseer (Sep 14, 2015)

Lol yum 


Hawaiian Pizza


----------



## Squidward (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, I really like the odd combination of tastes.

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 14, 2015)

YUM I had sweet potato fries last night

Breakfast sandwiches (you know - egg, sausage, biscuit kinda thing)


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

yum!

fish tacos?


----------



## tealseer (Sep 14, 2015)

It depends if I am starving I would eat anything  but overall YUCK

Butter Pecan Ice Cream?


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

yum

brownies?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

yum

rice pudding?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 14, 2015)

YUM

Anyone love thai spicy peanut sauce?


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 14, 2015)

yuck

Spaghetti.


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

yum

fried mushrooms


----------



## riummi (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum 

Avocados?


----------



## aericell (Sep 15, 2015)

yum

popcorn


----------



## Feyre (Sep 15, 2015)

yum

lasagna?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Yuck 

Chocolate cake?


----------



## aericell (Sep 15, 2015)

yum

sushi


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 15, 2015)

yuck

French fries?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum

Sun Dried Tomatoes?


----------



## JessSux (Sep 15, 2015)

yuck

pickled beets?


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Zandy (Sep 15, 2015)

Yuck (I don't like cheesecake in general xD)

Dill?


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum (and what!!! Well more cheesecake for moi!! C: )

Red Velvet cake


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum

Butter Chicken


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

looks yum

chili stew


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Yuck

59 cent cup noodles from the store


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

depends on the flavor

salmon


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum

Cottage cheese


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 15, 2015)

Yuck

Hot Cheetos

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuck

Hot Cheetos

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuck

Hot Cheetos


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum

Chipotle


----------



## aericell (Sep 15, 2015)

looks yum

deviled eggs?


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 15, 2015)

Never had it
Tomato sauce/ketchup?


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Sure I put that on almost everything so YUM

Mayo?


----------



## aericell (Sep 15, 2015)

yum

bananas


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum!

Mazapan?


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 15, 2015)

never heard of it

cookies


----------



## aericell (Sep 15, 2015)

yum

peppermint


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Yum!

Mint hot chocolate (please say yum)


----------



## aericell (Sep 15, 2015)

YUM
mocha


----------



## tealseer (Sep 16, 2015)

Yum!!

Guacamole


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

yuck

flan


----------



## tealseer (Sep 16, 2015)

YUmmyyyyy

Pi?a colada?


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

never had it

ramen


----------



## HHoney (Sep 16, 2015)

Ramen made from rice = yum 

Snickerdoodle cookies (sugar cookies dusted with cinnamon)


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2015)

Yum!

Gummy bears?


----------



## riummi (Sep 16, 2015)

yum!

dark chocolate?


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

yuck

lemonade


----------



## Peter (Sep 16, 2015)

yummm

mint choc chip ice cream


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

yum yum yum

cookies & cream bubble tea


----------



## Peter (Sep 16, 2015)

yum!! to bubble tea but never tried cookies & cream flavour ;o;

mango?


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

yum
its rly good i get it every time

fried zucchini?


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 16, 2015)

yuck 

ferrero rochers?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 16, 2015)

Yum - haven't had one in a long time

Dark chocolate peanut butter cups?


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

yuck

warheads


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2015)

Never tried it

Watermelon?


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

yum

calamari?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 17, 2015)

yum although haven't had any in years

asparagus


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 17, 2015)

Yumyumyumyum! 

Caviar?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 17, 2015)

Yuck!

Almonds?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

eeeuh yuck

peanuts


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Yumish..? Popsicles!?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

depends on the flavor but yaa yum.

mtn dew?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> depends on the flavor but yaa yum.
> 
> mtn dew?



Yum! Cocacola!?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

YUMM

Chicken Burger?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)

Yum~

Green tea?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 17, 2015)

Green Tea? YUMMMMMM
My favorite!

How about white tea? Anyone tried it?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

it's yum. i p much only drink white or green tea so

oatmeal?


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

Yum

Graham crackers


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

yuck

pepsi


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

Yuck

Hot chocolate


----------



## HHoney (Sep 17, 2015)

YUM - it's hot chocolate season soon yum

Sparkling water? (aka fizzy water)


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

Never tried it but seems yum

Tortilla wraps?


----------



## Zandy (Sep 17, 2015)

Yum!

Onions?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Yuck! 

How about hot fries!?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Mm, depends on what I have them on and how much.

Asian Breakfast Taco?
(Taco shell with chopped sausages, eggs, ramen noodles, some rice to top it off, and a soy sauce finisher.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, depends on what I have them on and how much.
> 
> Asian Breakfast Taco?
> (Taco shell with chopped sausages, eggs, ramen noodles, some rice to top it off, and a soy sauce finisher.



Nvr tried it but sounds delish!

Hot about vanilla ice cream


----------



## riummi (Sep 17, 2015)

yum

mango milk tea?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

riummi said:


> yum
> 
> mango milk tea?



Sounds good how about just mangos?


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

yum

turon?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yum
> 
> turon?



Hmm nvr heard of it. How about gummi bears?


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

yum

pistachios


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Yum. Peanuts?


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

yum

coke icee?


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

double post


----------



## riummi (Sep 17, 2015)

never tried double post. 

LOL jk yum~

pineapple?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 17, 2015)

Love pineapple. YUM

Anyone tried Kale Chips? (hint they taste better than you think)


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

looks yum

cucumbers?


----------



## davroslek (Sep 18, 2015)

yuck

pea salad


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

yum :3

banana (the fruit not your male parts lol)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

Yuck

Tomatoes?


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2015)

Yuck! Pistachio Ice cream?


----------



## aericell (Sep 18, 2015)

Yuck

Rice crackers


----------



## Pearls (Sep 18, 2015)

yuck
marmalade


----------



## Squidward (Sep 18, 2015)

Yum!

Sorbet?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

yumm

popsicles?


----------



## Peter (Sep 18, 2015)

yum

green tea w/ lemon?


----------



## JessSux (Sep 18, 2015)

yum

hot dogs?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 18, 2015)

eewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

GOAT?!!?


----------



## cielo525 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yuck lol . umm chicken caesar pizza!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 18, 2015)

Yum...Baked Potatoes


----------



## aericell (Sep 18, 2015)

yum

spam


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 19, 2015)

Yuck 

Oreo?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yuck

Ice Cream Bars?


----------



## aericell (Sep 19, 2015)

Yum

Kimbap


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 2015)

looks yum!

maple syrup


----------



## aericell (Sep 19, 2015)

Yuck

Marshmallows


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

yum

cheese cake


----------



## aericell (Sep 19, 2015)

yuck

tomato soup


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 2015)

yum

olives?


----------



## aericell (Sep 19, 2015)

yum

strawberry jam


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 19, 2015)

yum

guacamole


----------



## aericell (Sep 19, 2015)

yuck

green grapes


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 19, 2015)

Yuck
Cod


----------



## aericell (Sep 19, 2015)

yum

scrambled eggs


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Sep 20, 2015)

Yum

Bacon and egg sandwiches


----------



## Pearls (Sep 20, 2015)

yuck
sushi


----------



## Squidward (Sep 20, 2015)

Yum!!!

Coconut water?


----------



## Pearls (Sep 20, 2015)

never tried it but i hate coconut so yuck
tuna pasta


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't like anything with tuna,

Duck Fetus (if you say yuck, don't be my friend )


----------



## riummi (Sep 20, 2015)

never tried

cornbread?


----------



## aericell (Sep 20, 2015)

yum

chicken fajitas


----------



## HHoney (Sep 20, 2015)

YUM

French toast?


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 20, 2015)

Yum!!

Cinnamon bread?


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

Yum!

Anchovy


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

yum

sriracha?


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

yuck,

dragonfruit


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

yum

kiwis


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

Yuck


Jackfruit


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

yuck

gummy bears


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

Yum

Mango Gelato


----------



## Peter (Sep 21, 2015)

yummmm

oatmeal & raisin cookies


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

Ew

Unicorn Horns


----------



## HHoney (Sep 21, 2015)

WHEN....they discover that Unicorns are real, their fossilized horns could be used as a tea.

Or furniture:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicorn_horn

I'll go with YUM for tea, and YUCK for furniture. 

Gracie's Sweet Set Furniture? Would it taste Yuck or Yum?


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks rly yum

Mussels?


----------



## Peter (Sep 21, 2015)

yuck ;o;

pineapple?


----------



## Noah2000 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yum

Cashews?


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

Yum

Carrots


----------



## Peter (Sep 21, 2015)

yummm

coffee cake?


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

yum!

fried chicken


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

Some are,

Coconut Jelly


----------



## Peter (Sep 21, 2015)

yum!

asparagus?


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

yumm

rambutan?


----------



## Peter (Sep 21, 2015)

never tried but it looks just like lychee? yum! c:

cranberry juice?


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

havent tried it but seems yum

egg sandwich


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

B?!

mangosteen


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

yum!

taho?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

never tried we dont really have that here

salmon?


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 22, 2015)

Disguising,

Pork roll?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 22, 2015)

Yum

Shrimp spring rolls?


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 22, 2015)

Yuck

Yam milk tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

yuck

carrot cake


----------



## aericell (Sep 22, 2015)

Yuck

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

yum i guess

paella?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 22, 2015)

Yuck.

Cheesecake?


----------



## aericell (Sep 22, 2015)

Yuck

Longanisa?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

ehhh not too much into sausages(food lol)

vodka?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

sure  jk nah yuck

raisins?


----------



## aericell (Sep 22, 2015)

yuck yuck yuck

brussel sprouts


----------



## HHoney (Sep 22, 2015)

yum!

Dried sour cherries?


----------



## aericell (Sep 22, 2015)

Yum

Whipped cream?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 22, 2015)

Yum.

Tomatoes?


----------



## aericell (Sep 22, 2015)

Yum

Cucumber water?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

yum

lemon water


----------



## HHoney (Sep 22, 2015)

YUM

pink lemonade?


----------



## Pearls (Sep 22, 2015)

yuck
minestrone soup


----------



## aericell (Sep 22, 2015)

looks yum! 
triangle kimbap


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)

Yuck. 

Coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

yum but i p much need it to survive lol

sushi


----------



## HHoney (Sep 23, 2015)

YUM

Granola bars?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

as long as there are no pea/nuts, yum.

coffee chocolate


----------



## aericell (Sep 23, 2015)

Yum

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

yum i guess never had

cranberry juice?


----------



## aericell (Sep 23, 2015)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 23, 2015)

Yum!

Hunter's chicken - (Chicken wrapped in bacon covered with cheese)


----------



## aericell (Sep 23, 2015)

yum minus the cheese

chicken feet


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yuck Never tried though, and never will lol

Pop Tarts?


----------



## aericell (Sep 23, 2015)

yum depends on the flavor though

pomegranate


----------



## Pearls (Sep 23, 2015)

yuck
chocolate chip cookies


----------



## aericell (Sep 23, 2015)

yum

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Peter (Sep 23, 2015)

yum

mango & passion fruit smoothies


----------



## aericell (Sep 23, 2015)

never had but i like mango so sounds yum

oysters


----------



## Peter (Sep 24, 2015)

yuckkk ;o;

houmous


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 24, 2015)

Yum

Raspberries?


----------



## Peter (Sep 24, 2015)

yummm c:

lemonade


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 24, 2015)

Yumm

Figs?


----------



## Peter (Sep 24, 2015)

yum!

blueberries


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)

Yum!
Avocado


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

yum

garlic bread


----------



## Peter (Sep 24, 2015)

omg biggest yum 

cherries


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

yummy

churros?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)

OMG BEST FOOD EVER SO ITS YUCK! Joking extreme Yum
Bubblegum?


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

yuck!

m&m's?


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

yumm

jellybeans?


----------



## Peter (Sep 24, 2015)

yum

vegetable tempura


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

looks yum

cheese ice cream?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)

Yuck(Never Tried)
Mint Choc chip icecream!


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 24, 2015)

Yum! 

Hot chocolate?


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

yum!

nachos?


----------



## Peter (Sep 24, 2015)

yum!

lemon sorbet


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

looks yum!

biscotti?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 24, 2015)

Yum. 

Rice pudding?


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

yum

baked beans?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)

Yum!
Chocolate Cupcakes?


----------



## aericell (Sep 25, 2015)

yum~

bbq ribs?


----------



## Heyden (Sep 25, 2015)

Yum

Vegemite


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)

Yuck. 

Coco Pops?


----------



## aericell (Sep 25, 2015)

yum

orange chicken?


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

yuck

peanut butter


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 27, 2015)

Yum 

Milk?


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

yummm

peaches


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 27, 2015)

Yumm

Yogurt?


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

yum

granola


----------



## Megan. (Sep 27, 2015)

Yum.

Carrots?


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

yuck

ramen?


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

yum

blackberries


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

yuck

tortellini?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

yum

cheese crisps


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

yum!

lemons


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

yumm

french toast


----------



## Lily. (Sep 27, 2015)

Yuck


Cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

yum!

veggie burgers


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

never had one but seems yum

garlic shrimp?


----------



## Tianna (Sep 27, 2015)

Yuck!

Barbecue pork?


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

yuck

nutella


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

yum!

Oreos


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

eh i just dont like the center cream part

mooncake?


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

never tried but looks so so yum

banana


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 27, 2015)

Yuck!

Deep Fried Mars Bars? (I'm Scottish, it's normal)


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

i hate myself for saying it but they sound yum ;o;

maple syrup


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

yuck

toffee


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 27, 2015)

Yum!

Candy Floss?


----------



## Lily. (Sep 27, 2015)

Yuck, I hate the way it melts in your mouth


edamame?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 27, 2015)

I've never even heard of it.

Chicken soup?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 27, 2015)

Yum!

Baked Potato with Cheese and Bacon?


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

yuck

persimmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

eh yum

banana


----------



## PandaDarling (Sep 27, 2015)

eh yuck, unless its baby banana food that stuffs good.

Escargot !


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

never had

apple pie


----------



## Lily. (Sep 27, 2015)

Yum! 



Canadian bacon?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

yuck

Falafel?


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

yuck

frozen yogurt?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 28, 2015)

Yuck! Nope

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Lily. (Sep 28, 2015)

Yum! 



Salt and Vinegar potato chips?


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

yum!

hot fudge sundae?


----------



## Peter (Sep 28, 2015)

yummm

bagels


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

yumm

bacon-wrapped hot dogs?


----------



## Peter (Sep 28, 2015)

im vegetarian so ill have to say yuck hahah ;o;

broccoli?


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 28, 2015)

Yuck.

Ezekiel Bread?


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

looks kind of yum

steamed buns?


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum!

Spinach dip?


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

yuck

tofu?


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum

Watermelon smoothie?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum

Genuine black coffee?


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

Yuck!

Caldo de res?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Calrewhat

Chicken?


----------



## FrozenLover (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum
Bacon?


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

Only the pink bit, yum!

Durian


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum!
Trail mix?


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum! Lasagna?


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum!

Persimmon


----------



## HHoney (Sep 29, 2015)

Persimmon = Yum!

Birthday cake?


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum!

Meatballs?


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum

Peas?


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Sep 29, 2015)

Depends, but mostly YUCK.
Tortimer? Just kidding, no, ummm...
limeade?


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

yum

dried squid


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

Yuck.

Grapefruit


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

yum

kumquats


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

look yum

corn


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum,
Popsicles?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 30, 2015)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## roselilywood (Sep 30, 2015)

Yum.

Fried rice?


----------



## Jellalf (Sep 30, 2015)

Yum
turkey? c:


----------



## FrozenLover (Sep 30, 2015)

Yum
Pancakes?


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

yum!

sweet potatoes


----------



## alicerulez (Sep 30, 2015)

Yuck, though the purple color... xD

marshmallows in chocolate


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

yum

caramel?


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

yum

mushroom


----------



## Peter (Sep 30, 2015)

yum

tomato ketchup


----------



## Lily. (Sep 30, 2015)

Yum! 



Hot dogs?


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 30, 2015)

Yuck

Cheesecake


----------



## Shinigamii (Sep 30, 2015)

Yum

Croissant?


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

Yum!

Pretzels?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 1, 2015)

Yumm

Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## aericell (Oct 1, 2015)

yum

grilled cheese


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 1, 2015)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

Yum

Brownies?


----------



## aericell (Oct 1, 2015)

yum

lemon tarts?


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

Yuck, I don't like sweet desserts but, Lemons are amazing by themselves

Green eggs and Ham?


----------



## aericell (Oct 1, 2015)

yuck

coconut meat


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

never had but sounds meh

tortilla?


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

Yum

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 2, 2015)

Yuck

Carrot cake?


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

yuck

chicken sopas


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2015)

looks yum~

dumplings?


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

yum

white chocolate


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Yum

Cauliflower?


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 3, 2015)

if its cooked, then Yum

chicken pot pie


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

eh never had sounds aight though

lasagna


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

yuck

miso soup


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Never had,
Yogurt?


----------



## okaimii (Oct 3, 2015)

Meh.

Enchiladas con suiza?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Ensuzawhat

Chicken Wings?


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

yum

s'mores


----------



## okaimii (Oct 3, 2015)

Yuck.

Cheeseburger?


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

yuck

custard?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 3, 2015)

Yum

Creme brulee?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 3, 2015)

v v v yum

mint icecream


----------



## Peter (Oct 4, 2015)

so yum

salted caramel


----------



## Noah2000 (Oct 4, 2015)

YUM

Smoked almonds


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 4, 2015)

Yuck

Spicy food


----------



## Peter (Oct 4, 2015)

yuck

avocado


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

yum

whole grain bread?


----------



## Peter (Oct 4, 2015)

yum

grapes


----------



## Noah2000 (Oct 4, 2015)

Yum

Watermelon


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

yum

raisins


----------



## Uly (Oct 4, 2015)

Yuck!

Pickles


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

yuck

salt & vinegar crisps


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

yum

bbq ribs


----------



## asuka (Oct 4, 2015)

yuck ;n;

oatmeal~


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

yum

fried rice


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2015)

Yum

Salmon


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 4, 2015)

Yum

baked apples covered in cinnamon


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

yum i suppose

confeito/Konpeito


Spoiler: aka these


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

looks yum!

peppermint candy canes


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuck, so not a fan of anything peppermint

Puerto Rican Style Empanadas


----------



## remiaphasia (Oct 5, 2015)

Yum

Chef Boyardee Ravioli


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

I just had some so yum
eggplant parmigiana


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuck, i cant eat anything with eggplant...

key lime pie


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

yum

Italian Lemon Ice


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

yum!

almond milk


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

yuck 

bailey's?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuck

mozzarella sticks


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

yuck

chicken patties


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 5, 2015)

Yum x 10

caramel candies (like the hard candy ones lol)


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

yum

fish filet


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 8, 2015)

Yuck

Cinnamon roll?


----------



## Zandy (Oct 8, 2015)

Yum!

Peanuts?


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

yumm especially garlic or honey-roasted <3

chocolate pudding


----------



## Lily. (Oct 8, 2015)

Yum! 



Chicken pot pie?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 8, 2015)

Have No Idea What That Is But Yum!
OREOS? (IF U SAY YUCK I WILL KILL U BECAUSE OREOS ARE BAE<3)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 8, 2015)

Yum, but only 2.
Candy Corn :3


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 8, 2015)

Yuck

Oatmeal


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

yum

steak and cheese subs


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

yum to the steak yuck to the cheese

mushrooms


----------



## brickwall81 (Oct 8, 2015)

yuck

egg rolls


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2015)

yum

ravioli


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

yum
sesame chicken(what I had for lunch)


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

yum

tofu


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

yuck

fried duck


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

sounds yum

oysters


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

Yum

escargot xD


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

yuck
fried wonton


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

Yum

fried squid


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

EEK YUCK YUCK YUCK
Spanish Rice?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 9, 2015)

yuck
spring rolls


----------



## Peter (Oct 9, 2015)

yum

coconut


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 9, 2015)

Yuck!

Dry pasta (as in straight from the packet)


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

yuck

scrambled eggs


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Yum! Steak?


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

yummm

caramel popcorn


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Yumm~ Cookie Dough?


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

Yuck

Spaghetti?


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Yuck. Cotton candy?


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 9, 2015)

yumm. lasagna?


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Yum I swear I'm Garfield. 

Freshly baked brownies? hallelujah


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

YUM if I wasn't sick all day
Wonton soup


----------



## aericell (Oct 10, 2015)

yum!!

hot pockets


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

yum for some flavors yuck for others lol
candy corn


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 10, 2015)

Umm.... Never heard of that. Candy Corn doesn't sound nice either. Yuck

Bubblegum flavoured things


----------



## cinny (Oct 10, 2015)

Omfg candy corn is so good tho what!! Just a lil bit of them tho!
I don't really like bubble gum flavored stuff 

Enchiladas


----------



## Peter (Oct 10, 2015)

yummm

carrot cake


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 10, 2015)

Yuck.

Super Sour Sweets

EDIT: Is candy corn popcorn?


----------



## Peter (Oct 10, 2015)

yum

raspberries
and idk sorry i've never heard of it


----------



## Ruto (Oct 10, 2015)

Yum
Salmon?
Also, candy corns are halloween sweets that look like pieces of corn


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

yuck
shrimp scampi?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

yuck shrimps

lobster

ROCK LOBSTER

okok if you got that youre awesome


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL I get it yum
4 cheese tortellini?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

yay the b-52's ftw

sounds yum.. cheese!

salt licorice?


----------



## Peter (Oct 10, 2015)

never tried!!
butttt i don't like liquorice and i don't like salt sooo...

almonds


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

yuck too sweet

shrimp sandwich


----------



## pepperini (Oct 10, 2015)

yum! i love shrimp :*

dragonfruit?


----------



## aericell (Oct 10, 2015)

yum

strawberries?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yum

Banana milk?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 12, 2015)

Yum?

cheesecake


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum
(And I meant banana flavored milk, Idk if they make it anymore lol)

Caesar salad?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum! 

noodles?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

root beer


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck

tacos?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

grilled chicken


----------



## FreezeFlame (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum! Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuck!

fish


----------



## radioloves (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum!

Durian?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum

broccoli?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

cream puffs


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yum!

garlic bread?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

bagels


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

lemon tart


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

ginseng drink


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yummy!

blackberries


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck

boba pearls


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

salt


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yum?

sushi


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yumm!

chickpeas


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Meh. 
Teriyaki?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum!

chocolate


----------



## Peter (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

hazelnuts


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck .. ew

french fries


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum

Lucky Charms


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

never had

pancakes


----------



## riummi (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm all about pancakes

French toast?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum!

Seaweed?


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck
sweat and sour pork


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

yum i guess

whisky?


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

um yuck at first then yum as I get more in me LOL
tequila


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

lol! sounds yum! idk if ever had it lel

beer?


----------



## sej (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck

Bacon?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

yummmm!

apple pie


----------



## sej (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum!

Apple crumble?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

omg yes yum!

waffles


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yummmmm

pig in a blanket?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

yes yum gief nao

pocky?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

licoriche?


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

depends on the flavor yum for some lol
cotton candy?


----------



## pepperini (Oct 13, 2015)

yum :* but only once in a while

corn dogs?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuck

Ham


----------



## Grumble (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuck!

Pecan ice cream! :3


----------



## pepperini (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum! :3c
sea salt caramel ice cream?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2015)

GIMMEEE

tako nigiri / octopus sushi?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuck!

WHO COULD EAT A CEPHALOPOD BUT A CANNIBAL?

(I'm a little nutso about my cephalopods. Zucker is my diety...)

Frog legs, anyone?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum!

Water?


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum I suppose?

Snow cones?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

depends on how fast you eat it or the amount of syrup...

rabbit?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 13, 2015)

No thanks. x;

Cotton candy?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum

Fries with gravy?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yum!

cherries

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAD


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum

Omelettes?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

green fairy?

NINJA'D


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuck

Sorbet?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

blech

shrimp?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

meh

cookies?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

food?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

YUM x3

lingiuni?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

idek

ramen?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yum!

kiwi?


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuck

Meringue?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

steak?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd. then it should be 
idek 

steak?


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum

Rock candy?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

tuna?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck

zucchini


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuck

Fried Oreos?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

yum if fried!

cheese curds?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd 24/7. 

same i guess XD


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yum?

meat pie


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuck

Radishes?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yum

almonds


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

yum
Honey garlic chicken wings?


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Oct 13, 2015)

Yum

Vindaloo?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

looks yum

lumpia


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

yum??

blue cheese


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

OMG YUCK


Jelly filled doughnuts?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck

pork belly


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck
Beef Jerky


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

yuck

jambalaya


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

sorta yum  

mac n cheese


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yum I guess

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

looks yum

chocolate covered mints


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck(don't like mint very much)
Beef stew


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

yum 

pasta


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

hot dogs


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

sherbet


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

tofu


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

fish


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

cream


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

brocoli


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

candy


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

hot chips


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

apple pie?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

McDonalds


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

meh

green tea


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

yum!

mango yoghurt?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

dark chocolate


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

cant stand it, yuck

cinnamon roll


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

yum :3

donuts?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

Ooh total yum!

Kangaroo steak?


----------



## Ruto (Oct 14, 2015)

Yum

Buttercream?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

yum gief

cupcakes?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum!

oreos?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

Mega yum!

Matcha milk tea!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yumbo

gumbo?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

Yum!

Fried bananas with ice cream!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck..i think XD

nachos?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

Nachos are a yuck for me. 

Zuchini?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

only yum if fried

midevil candy?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure what medieval candy is, but I love candy! And I love Medieval Faires so I'm gonna say yum! I've probably had some. :3

Strawberry shortcake? :3

_Gah--this thread is making my mouth water._


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

triscuits?
midevil candy is very..clovey..beleive me, not yum XD


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh! XD Haha!

And yum to most triscuits-not the wasabi ones. 

chocolate covered salted pretzels?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yaaaas

grapes?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

meh (is that allowed)

I'll eat grapes if they're nice and super crisp. I hate a mushy grape though.



Green pea pate...think an adult version of mushed pea baby food.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

bleh

marshmallows?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

YUM! 

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

fish sticks?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck. 



Spoiler: animal rights talk



most fish sticks are made of cod, haddock, or pollock. most of these are fished from the oceans, rather than farm raised. they aren't killed humanely. they suffocate, gasping for breath for minutes before they die. so, even with ocean conservation efforts, until they start humanely killing fish, i will not eat them.



On that note...

Tofu?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum!!

sushi?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

bibimbap (korean spicy rice)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

probably yum

poutin?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 14, 2015)

Never had but probably yum!

Avocados?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

YUM

teriyaki chicken?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yum

Me


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

...yum?

bell peppers?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuck

Tea?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

depends

hershey symphony bars?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

A wat

Umm...yum...? 


Sharpies?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

poison? deeeeeeeeeliiiisssssssssshhh

rasberries?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

*YUM*

Dirt?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

daysha's favorite. as for me? yuck

a heaping pile of salt?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

YES I LOVE SALT MMMM

sugar?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yaaaas

a honey  jar with hardened bacon fat instead?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Pollo vegetarian up in heree! *snaps fingers*

Coffee and wrapping paper?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

no. just. no.

food?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Eh....I guess...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lmao um

Pizza


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

yay. back to normal stuff XD

pomegrenate?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)

YUCK

fried shrimp


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

yuckkk

cheese bread?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

EUGHH NO WAY M8


Sugar with tiny tiiiiny bugs in it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> yuckkk
> 
> cheese bread?



I like cheese...and bread....but together...just no


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

DIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEIDIEDIEIDIEIDIEIDIEIDIEIDIEIDIEDIEEEEEEEEEEE

YUM DAMMIT

cactus pears?

- - - Post Merge - - -

DIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIEIDIEDIEIDIEIDIEIDIEIDIEIDIEIDIEDIEEEEEEEEEEE

YUM DAMMIT

cactus pears?

- - - Post Merge - - -

double ninja'd. originally to emisenpai

- - - Post Merge - - -

double ninja'd. originally to emisenpai


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

uh yuck

also yes cheese bread does exist, it's bread with cheese/flavor baked in it.
--

um chili stew


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

uh yuck

also yes cheese bread does exist, it's bread with cheese/flavor baked in it.
--

um chili stew


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

omg all the double posts XDD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

double posts are yuck and yeah laggy tbt
--

pumpkin?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Ahahah Ik

Yuuuck

Potatoes...raw...


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuck

Sloppy joe


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

paper?


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuck 

Kimchi


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

gag

jawbreaker?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Hmm...yuck

Pineapple


----------



## Ruto (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuck

Wafer cookies?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

apples?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuck

Lemons


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

oranges?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuck

Olives


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

only yum for black ones

cordial cherries?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuck

Capers


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

idk

gold bond?


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

tootsie rolls


----------



## Ruto (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuck

Orange peel chicken?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

ew

peas?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

cheese


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

usually yum

raisin cinnamon bread?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

cinnamon roll?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

french bread?


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

chicken fajitas


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

chili mango pop?


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

blood sausage


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yuck

mamajuana?


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

never heard of it

brown rice


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yum

shrimp?


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

yum!

earl grey tea?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

yum!

olives?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2015)

Yuck

English muffins?


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 15, 2015)

Mmmm Yum...

Blue coloured stuff (bon bons, slushies, bubblegum, etc.)


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 15, 2015)

*YUM*

Popsicles? X3


----------



## Peter (Oct 15, 2015)

yummm

guacamole


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2015)

Never tried it, but sounds yum!

Fried banana chips?


----------



## Ruto (Oct 15, 2015)

Yuck

Yam chips?


----------



## Zandy (Oct 15, 2015)

Yum! 

Vegemite / Marmite?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

Yuck

jalapenos?


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 15, 2015)

Yuck

Walnuts?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

eh, they're ok

almonds?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

yum

apples?


----------



## aericell (Oct 15, 2015)

yum

fried chicken


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

yum

egg?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

YUM!

salmon?


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum 
Kimchi Ramen?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

corn?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

hot dogs


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

pesto?


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck

blueberry pie


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

honey?


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum

egg on toast


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

Grapes?


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum

Spaghetti


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

potatoes?


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum (if its fried xD)

Fried shrimp w/ pepper


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

baguette?


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum

Plum~


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

walnuts?


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum

Lychee


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

banana?


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum

Fried squid xD


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck!

coffee?


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Daylights (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

Cottage cheese?


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck

Garlic bread


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

tomato?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum! 

Pastrami sandwich?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

celery?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

mayo


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck

Ice tea?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

marshmallows


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum

dried seaweed


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Meh

Tacos?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

depends but yum

pretzels


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum

brownies~


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

Fast food?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

merengues


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

idk

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

fried tilapia


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

anything unhealthy?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Depends.

beef intestines


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

eggs?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

mashed potatoes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

needs butter and if so yum

jojo's?


----------



## undernickle (Oct 16, 2015)

never heard of it.

pickle?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

italian shaved ice


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yum?

pecan praline ice cream?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

looks yum

jell-o


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

tbh yuck

pastachio pudding?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

wots a pastachio pudding

Carrot cake?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

you're evil

yum with cream cheese frosting

crocodile meat?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

My favourite 

Vanilla icing :3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

right out of the can please!!

cinnamon roll?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Nope - yuck!


Cheese?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

only cream cheese

play dough?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck (although smells amazing)

Grapefruit?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

only yum if it has sugar

almonds?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuuuuuuuck

KawaiiLotus?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yum! -bites arm-

L Cocoabean?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

yum xD

sour candy?


----------



## undernickle (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum.

Humans?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

O_O I don't eat humans.

Blue hedgehogs?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

not the one above you, but others, yum

doritos?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

super yum.

cucumbers?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yum -puts on eyes-

chili?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

lol! n_n

yum! ~ I love a good pot of chili!

pickled olives?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

tuna?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck!

lemonade?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

salmon filet?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck!

steamed carrots?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

sand?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

deviled eggs?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

chu b crazi m8
yum!

blat? (blt with avacado)


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

blat sounds so yum! But I'm vegetarian!  But god I love avocado!

canned ravioli?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

salad. your fave


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

I love a good berry salad! Romaine and berries go well together! Arugula and berries works too!

fajitas?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

sad, tasteless meals?


----------



## Llust (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck, obviously ><

sushi


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

oh look, another person
yummmmmmmmmm

clam chowder?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

the only thing I miss is clam chowder.

so much yum! I lived my entire high school life on the stuff!

Baked sweet potato?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yum with marshmallows

french fries?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

...bread?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

king dedede?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

sapphires?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

yum~? lol

iced coffee?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yummmm

pumpkin pie?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

pastry?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

depends on the pastry itself.

sour cream & onion crisps


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

blueberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

oatmeal


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

pineapples?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

shrimps


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

pie?


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck ( I dunno, never tried em lol)
Salt in a bag (yum)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh new one was poted, I like pie, yum


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

salt in a bag? never had it? o.o

peanut butter?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

yum

fish cake


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

oats?


----------



## TofuIdol (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuk.

Shortcake?


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

eleanorshock said:


> salt in a bag? never had it? o.o
> 
> peanut butter?


It's basically salt on it's own but I am weird

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum
Human (yuk)


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

alesha said:


> It's basically salt on it's own but I am weird
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You eat salt on its own? owo

Yuck

Apple juice?


----------



## pepperini (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuuum!!
Fried oysters?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yuck

cherry pie?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

looks yum

butterscotch


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

chocolate milk?


----------



## Ruto (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum if it has cheese, yuck if it don't 

General tos chicken


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum I guess

Pork?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

Yuck.

Caramel apples!?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Sounds yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

Pumpkin Spiced Latte?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

Yum!

coconut?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2015)

Ooh, yummy! ^_^

Strawberry shortcake, covered with chocolate syrup?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

yup. I prefer strawberry syrup though

whipped cream?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

yum!

bacon?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

Yummyyyyyyyyy

Waffles?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

YUM

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

sorta yum

caramel candy?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

Oooo yum!

Orange Chicken?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

Yum!

Teriyaki?


----------



## cinny (Oct 17, 2015)

Yummy!!

dumplings?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

Yum!!

Milk?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

Yum!

cake?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 17, 2015)

yum!

plums?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 17, 2015)

Yum!

Pomegranate?


----------



## aericell (Oct 17, 2015)

yum!

nachos?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 17, 2015)

meh. (is meh allowed)

biscuits and gravy?


----------



## aericell (Oct 18, 2015)

yum

wafer sticks


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

yum!

bread sticks?


----------



## aericell (Oct 18, 2015)

yummm

nutella?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

yumm!

ferrero?


----------



## aericell (Oct 18, 2015)

yummm
sour gummy worms?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

yumm!

pancakes?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 18, 2015)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

yum!

water?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Yum

Soup dumplings?


----------



## aericell (Oct 18, 2015)

yum

salmon


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

yuck

thai?


----------



## aericell (Oct 18, 2015)

yum?

fruit salad


----------



## Llust (Oct 18, 2015)

yum

fries


----------



## aericell (Oct 18, 2015)

yum

baked beans


----------



## Llust (Oct 18, 2015)

yum

salad


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum

chicken?


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

yum

soy milk?


----------



## Daylights (Oct 19, 2015)

Yuck.

Ketchup?


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

yum

ranch dressing


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 19, 2015)

Yuck!
(Never really tasted ranch dressing before but I don't like anything similar so...)
Breaded mushrooms


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yuck. 

Courgette?


----------



## Samiha (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum!

Noodles?


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum. 

Bread sticks?


----------



## Peter (Oct 19, 2015)

yuck

oranges


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum.

Mango?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 19, 2015)

yum 
candies? :3


----------



## Peter (Oct 19, 2015)

yummm

raspberries?


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum.

Garlic bread?


----------



## Peter (Oct 19, 2015)

yum

lemons


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum

Carrot cake


----------



## Peter (Oct 19, 2015)

yum

miso soup


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Yummy

Roasted seaweed snacks


----------



## wynterwolf (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum!

Bingsu


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

yum!

tiramisu


----------



## Daylights (Oct 19, 2015)

Never tried it, but looks delicious

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Grumble (Oct 19, 2015)

Yum!

Macaroni salad?


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

yuck

clam chowder


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 20, 2015)

yum depending on which kind
A piece of cake ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

yum!

custard?


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate milk


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

YUM. i dilute my espresso with chocolate milk all the time!

red beans and rice?


----------



## PlasticBag (Oct 21, 2015)

yum banana


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

yum! especially fried.

asparagus?
(if it weren't for neopets i never would have tried that)


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 21, 2015)

hm it isn't bad but ...yuck.
broccoli? 
(my fav veggie lol)


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

YUM

play doh &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Daylights (Oct 21, 2015)

Yum! omg I mean yucky I replied to slow and got beat to it xD

Carrots?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

ewww lol. play doh? yum?

yum to carrots.

cherry chap stick? lol


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Yuck

Salsa


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

yum!

mangoes?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Yuck xD
Cheesecake?


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Yuck

BBQ potato chips


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

yum!

fruit?


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum!
Burritos?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

YUMMMm

peaches?


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

yuck

mustard


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 22, 2015)

yuck

mint choc chip ice cream c:


----------



## Squidward (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't really like mint in general so yuck :c

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

I think that would be a yuck xD
Caesar salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

oh yes yum especially with parmesan cheese.

sashimi?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 22, 2015)

yum..but i don't eat fish, or any meat

hashed potatoes?


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 22, 2015)

yum c:

ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

yum

ffff give me meow.

i was gonna write pigeons here but no.. how about fried chicken?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 22, 2015)

super yum jk, yuck. the 'yum' was for ice cream sammiches haha.

honey and black tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

ew dont like black tea. only drinking white or green.

avocado sushi?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 22, 2015)

yum yum yum!

plain avocado?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Yuckkkkyyy

Tater Tots


----------



## Grumble (Oct 22, 2015)

yummmmmy!

cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Yucky XD picky eater pride

Canned Tuna


----------



## Grumble (Oct 22, 2015)

to me, yuck. to my cats, yum.  they go nuts for the stuff whenever my hubby is making himself "poor people sushi" ... where he uses canned tuna mixed with a little mayo in lieu of salmon or some other fish. 

bell peppers?


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum!

Vanilla pudding


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Grumble said:


> to me, yuck. to my cats, yum.  they go nuts for the stuff whenever my hubby is making himself "poor people sushi" ... where he uses canned tuna mixed with a little mayo in lieu of salmon or some other fish.
> 
> bell peppers?



Actually the mercury in canned tuna is bad for your kitties ;3;

Yum! Pudding

Truffles


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

Uh depends what kind
If it's the chocolate then most likely no
If it's truffles as in the mushrooms then most likely yes xD

Water melon?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

yum

ginger?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Yuck

Raisins


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

yuck

oatmeal


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum

Sugar Cookies


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

just had one XD
yesh

splatoon?


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 22, 2015)

...Yum?

Triple chocolate fudge ice cream with chocolate chips and chocolate syrup and some chocolate sprinkles


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

too much chocolate. im not a big chocolate fan. only up to rocky road.

mickey mouse? epona neck meat?


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 22, 2015)

Never had it.. I'll just say yuck..?

Jell-o


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum!

Apples with Peanut butter


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 22, 2015)

yum!

frito pie?


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 22, 2015)

Ooh! Yum!

Banana Muffin.


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum
strawberry milkshake?


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

yum!

pepperoni


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum! 

Red velvet cupcake?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

Yuck

Mushroom Risotto?


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 22, 2015)

Yuck.

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum

Pear Pie


----------



## HHoney (Oct 23, 2015)

Never had pear pie but i loveeee pears so yum

Prune danish?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2015)

Yuck

Grape Juice


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

yum

pb&j


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 23, 2015)

Yuck

Tuna Fish sandwich?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Yum

Turkey


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

yum

candy cigarettes?


----------



## Llust (Oct 24, 2015)

never tried them, sounds weird o: so.. yuck

pocky


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

yay. yummy

rice candy?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Yuck

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 24, 2015)

yum
sushi?


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 24, 2015)

Yum!

Marshmallow?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Yuck (will sometime eat if toasted though)

Cucumbers?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 24, 2015)

yum
fruit salad?


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 24, 2015)

Yum 

Tangerine?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 24, 2015)

yum
apple pie?


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 24, 2015)

Yum!!!

Cherries?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 24, 2015)

haha yum!
corn?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yum!

Cheese?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 24, 2015)

Yum
chocolate mousse?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIUUUIIIIUUIIIIJJUUIIk

Jk yum

Chocolate?


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 24, 2015)

yum!
mango?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yumgumtumynyffyc

Doritos?


----------



## pepperini (Oct 24, 2015)

depends on what flavor!
cheese pizza?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 24, 2015)

yum

tomato?


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

Yuck.
Brussel sprouts?


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

yuck

french fries


----------



## Squidward (Oct 25, 2015)

Yum they're fab.

Banana bread?


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 25, 2015)

Yum
kimchi


----------



## Mink (Oct 25, 2015)

yuck sorry fermented foods and cabbages are not my thing ;-;

pho?


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 25, 2015)

Yuck, cant stand asian food unless its seafood or dumplings :/
sushi?


----------



## Grumble (Oct 25, 2015)

yum!

nikuman?


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

looks yum!

shrimp?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

Yuck

corn on the cob


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 25, 2015)

Yum.

Peanut butter?


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

yum

cranberries


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 25, 2015)

yuck 

quesadillas?


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

yuck

garlic bread


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum

French bread


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum!

Gummy Worms?


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

yum!

scrambled eggs?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum if it's cheese

Eggnog French toast?


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 26, 2015)

Yuck.

Maple syrup?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum! -chug chug-

Satanism?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU

Extra-tone generic sports drink?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

YUckkkkkk


Rose Bud Tea


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum..?

Turkish delight?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU



Tell that to esphas


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

looks yum

cheese


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Usually yum


----------



## Peter (Oct 26, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Usually yum



you didn't put a food haha...

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Oops!
Yum

Cherry tomatoes?


----------



## sej (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum!

Custard?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Meh

Boisonberry syrup?


----------



## sej (Oct 26, 2015)

I have no idea what that is, I guess. Yum?

Strawberry jelly?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Meh

Paint?


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Yuck.

Broccoli?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum

paper


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Delish

Relish?


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 26, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate almond milk


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum

French toast


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 26, 2015)

yum

smarties


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2015)

yum :')

samgyeopsal?


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

yum!!

calamari


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yuk

Tacos?


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

yum

bacon


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yum. I'd love to die drowning in bacon grease

XD

Asparagus?


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

Yum

Mussels?


----------



## Mink (Oct 27, 2015)

Yuck

Egg rolls?


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

yum

onion rings


----------



## Mink (Oct 27, 2015)

yum

alfredo fettuccine?


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

yuck

honey glazed ham


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 27, 2015)

Yuck

Sour cream and onion chips


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

yum

chili dogs


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Yuck

Pasta


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

Yum

Lemon cake


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

Yum

Angel hair pasta?


----------



## xianli (Oct 27, 2015)

yum !!
cronuts ?


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2015)

yummm

churros?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2015)

YUMMY!

Cheese pizza


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2015)

yum!

oranges?


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

yum

carrot cake?


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

yuck

bagels


----------



## Grumble (Oct 28, 2015)

mmm yum!

raspberries?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Yummmmmmy

Blackberries?


----------



## Peter (Oct 28, 2015)

yum

Doritos?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

Yum

Goldfish crackers


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Yaaaaaas

Any buzzfeed recipe?


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

If it doesn't contain meat, then yum.

Chocolate chip muffins


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

yum

candy corn


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

YUMMMMM

Pumpkin seeds


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

yum!

kiwis


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

yum.. not the yellow ones though.

pineapple?


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

yum

marshmallows


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

yum!

subway?


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

never had actually but looks yum

fortune cookies?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Yuck

Sesame chicken?


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

yum

kimbap/gimbap?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

looks good!

chili stew


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 30, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate milkshake


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

yum!


candy corn?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 30, 2015)

Yum.

Reece's Pieces?


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yuck

eggnog


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 31, 2015)

YUM

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 31, 2015)

yum!

Bacon


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yummmmmm

fruity gum


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yumm

hashbrowns


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

Yuck.

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Yum

Hakka noodles


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

looks yum

oysters?


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 31, 2015)

Yuck

Vinegar


----------



## Moonlight- (Oct 31, 2015)

Yuck
Vegemite/Promite/Marmite?


----------



## Hanami (Oct 31, 2015)

never had it so i guess yuck?
pumpkin pie?


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yuck

brownies


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 31, 2015)

YUM 

Sprinkle Donuts


----------



## pandapples (Oct 31, 2015)

Yum

Chipotle?


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

never had

cheeseburgers


----------



## Goth (Oct 31, 2015)

Yum

The blood of your first born child?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 31, 2015)

Delectable

Gak


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 31, 2015)

Yum

Fungus


----------



## Hanami (Oct 31, 2015)

yuck...
frog legs? :/


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yum

red bean paste?


----------



## Peter (Oct 31, 2015)

i thinkkk i've had mochi w/ red bean paste and it was yummm but not 100% sure ;o;

onion rings?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yuck

Pecan pie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuck

Pecan pie?


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yuck

egg drop soup


----------



## Peter (Oct 31, 2015)

yuck bc eggs

oatmeal & raisin cookies?


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

yuck

chick-fil-a chicken sandwich?? if you don't live in us, Cheesecake?


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

yum 


sugar?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yum

chow mein


----------



## Hanami (Nov 1, 2015)

yuck

spam musubi?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

YUM

fried tofu?


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

never had it

tuna fish?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yuck

peas?


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

YUCK

scrambled eggs?


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

yum

Chicken fingers?


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

Yum

McDonald's


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

eh depends.. yuck to the burgers

pork belly


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

YUCK

Cake?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

depends on the flavor

chocolate truffles?


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

yum

waffles?


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yum

nougat


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2015)

never tried 

cactus juice?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

never had

ginger ale?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

yum probably never had

sushi ginger?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 1, 2015)

Yuck

Macaroni


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 1, 2015)

yum 

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

Yuck

The blood of your first born child?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yuck

balut


----------



## uyumin (Nov 1, 2015)

Never had

Spinach


----------



## Heyden (Nov 1, 2015)

IDK sitting on the fence, usually Yuck

Salmon


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

depends how its cooked but yum

avocado


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 1, 2015)

YUM!
Hershey Cookie Dough Chocolate


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

looks yum!

sushi ginger?


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

looks yum

baby corn?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 1, 2015)

Yum

Spring rolls


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

yum

pork rinds


----------



## Hanami (Nov 2, 2015)

never had but looks yuck

takoyaki?


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

yum

tomato soup?


----------



## Peter (Nov 2, 2015)

yum!

bananas?


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

yumm

shrimp chips?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 2, 2015)

Yuck

Candy bananas


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2015)

Yuck

Carrot Cake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

yum ff gief.

sashimi?


----------



## Peebers (Nov 2, 2015)

yuuuccckkk

ham and cheese sandwich??


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

depends on the ham usually yuck

strawberry yoghurt


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

yuck

baked potato


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

yum bruh.

milk?


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

Yum with cereal

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yum!

Potato soup?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 2, 2015)

Yuck

V8 juice


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

yuck

pretzels


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yum

Reeses peanut butter cups?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 2, 2015)

Yum

Aero chocolate


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

looks yum

fried zucchini


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 3, 2015)

yum! I make that all the time 

cookies & cream ice cream?


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

yum!

jajangmyeon?


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

yum!

fish cakes?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yuck? Never tried it, or heard of it lol

Banana bread?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 3, 2015)

yum

sweet potatoes?


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

yum

chocolate cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

ehh yuck.

goulash soup?


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

yum!
i'd have like 4 plates of this growing up as a child every time my oma would make it.

tank boy Popsicle?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

never had looks yum though!

green tea


----------



## Peter (Nov 3, 2015)

yum especially w/ lemon

cinnamon roll?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

yum!
klondike bar?


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

looks yum

buttered corn on the cob


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

yum! crab rangoon ?


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

looks yum!
cookies n cream ice cream


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 3, 2015)

Yum of course. 

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2015)

yum! although i prefer them plain~~

salsa?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

Yum

chicken nuggets?


----------



## Peter (Nov 4, 2015)

yuck

nutella pancakes?


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

YUM dont torture me peter

persimmon?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 4, 2015)

yum

pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2015)

yum

mushrooms?


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

yumm

carrots?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 4, 2015)

yum

grilled tomatoes?


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

sounds yum

peanuts?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 4, 2015)

yuck

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

yum

red velvet cake


----------



## Hanami (Nov 4, 2015)

yum

crawfish?


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

yum

crepes?


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Never had one, but they look yum~

Lobster Bisque?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

yuck (not a seafood person)

chocolate wafers?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 4, 2015)

yuck

grilled tiger prawns?


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

yum

honey?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

yum? 

apple chips?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 5, 2015)

Yum 

Cotton candy?


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

yum

sour patch kids


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

YUCK!! 

fried cricket? lol


----------



## Hanami (Nov 5, 2015)

never had but looks yuck

coleslaw?


----------



## Peter (Nov 5, 2015)

yum

olive bread


----------



## Roxi (Nov 5, 2015)

Yuck

Cola cubes?


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

looks yum

mocha cake


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 5, 2015)

Probably yum

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

yuck

turkey


----------



## Hanami (Nov 5, 2015)

yum

fried catfish?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 5, 2015)

Yuck

Fried eggs


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

yum

tapioca pudding


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2015)

YUM

caramel?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 6, 2015)

YUM! 

Peanut better?


----------



## matt (Nov 6, 2015)

Bit of both really I like the peanut butter kit kat but not on toast 
So yumk

Pork faggats

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2552644/******s-with-onion-gravy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can't see to use link as fagg ots seems to be banned

- - - Post Merge - - -

Type in mr brains pork


----------



## Roxi (Nov 6, 2015)

Yuck! My bestfriend loves them! But I can't stand em x3 

Fudge?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2015)

yum

chicken over rice (halal)?


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

looks yum!

fish fillet?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 6, 2015)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## aericell (Nov 6, 2015)

yumm

longganisa?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2015)

yum

carrot cake?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 6, 2015)

Yuck

Peppermint ice cream


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yuck

Popcorn?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2015)

yum sometimes

salmon?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 6, 2015)

Yum

Lasagne?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2015)

YUM

chickpeas?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 6, 2015)

Yuck

Chow mein


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

Yuck

Maruchan?


----------



## Halebop (Nov 6, 2015)

yum ^3^
caramel apple suckers <3


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

yum

grape jelly?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2015)

yum

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

yum!!!

chocolate lava cake?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2015)

yuck

garlic bread


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 6, 2015)

yum!

pear


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

yuck

butter popcorn


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Yum!

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yum!!

Olives?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yuck

couscous?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Yum!

Pirogies


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

YUM

poached eggs?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yuck

Cheese ravioli?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yum

thai tea?


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Yum!

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yum!

oatmeal?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

yum haha

salt & vinegar crisps?


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)

yumm

edamame


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yuck

Gummi worms?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Yum 

Irish stew?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yuck

coconuts?


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)

yum!

mango?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yum, especially mango shaved ice

venison?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

never had it.

meat?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yum

quail eggs?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

yuck

burritos?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yuck

caviar?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

yuck

ice tea?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yum if it's freshly made

salisbury steak


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 7, 2015)

Yuck

Mushroom pizza??


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

meh.

pomegranate?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yum

passion fruit?


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)

yum

gingerbread?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

yum

mince pie?


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)

yuck

peanut butter


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

yum

alligator?


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)

yuck o: haha

peaches?


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Eh,
The body and blood of Christ. (Those crackers in church)


----------



## Hanami (Nov 7, 2015)

never had so can't say :/

kobe beef?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

sounds yum

buffalo wings


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck x3 

Chilli cheese fries?


----------



## Peter (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

Croissants


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Peter (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

brioche?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

avocado toast?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck x3 

Baked potato?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

YUM

tuna?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Coffee cake?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

chocolate ?clair?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

yum!

pad thai?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Never had it  

Curly fries?


----------



## Peter (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

mochi?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum?...
croissant?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

yummm!

ketchup?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum...
Strawberries


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

catfish


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum..

Popcorn


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum sometimes

chicken cutlets


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck!

Blueberries


----------



## Peter (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

mint ice cream


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

 Cinnamon Apple sause


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

never had so can't say

hot pot?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum...

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Creme egg?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Baked Potato


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

YUM

cheeseburgers


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 8, 2015)

Meh.

French Fries?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Nah

Pretzel


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

mooncakes


----------



## London of Paris (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Grilled Cheese


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum 

Bagel


----------



## London of Paris (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

French Toast


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum 

Pineapple


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum 

Sugar Cookies


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

cream soda?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Peachs


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

strawberry yoghurt


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Vanilla Yogurt


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

strawberries


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

french vanilla coffee?


----------



## London of Paris (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

venti, half-whole milk, one quarter 1%, one quarter non-fat, extra hot, split quad shots (1 1/2 shots decaf, 2 1/2 shots regular), no foam latte, with whip, 2 packets of splenda, 1 sugar in the raw, a touch of vanilla syrup and 3 short sprinkles of cinnamon.


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck i don't like cinnamon 

Oreos


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Chips ahoy


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Sushi


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck

Jasmine rice


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2015)

Vegetable sushi yum, fish sushi yuck

Pasta?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

broccoli?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum. 

Chicken pot pie


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum 

Corn


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Apple cider


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Hot Chocolate


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Oolong tea


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum 

Earl Grey tea


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Avocados


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck/Yum? Never tasted them before....

Jasmine tea


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Meh (I don't like it but I don't hate it)

Lemon tea


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Peach tea


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck (I don't like peach flavored things)

Tangerine tea


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum! I love tangerines and tea, so yeah
Hm... caviar?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Never had

Tacos


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum! 
Crab cakes?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum.

Cabbage rolls


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck >
White pizza?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

 Ceaser Salad


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Steak


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

corn


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Potato salad


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum 

Green Beans


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Lasagna


----------



## London of Paris (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck vegetarian

venti, half-whole milk, one quarter 1%, one quarter non-fat, extra hot, split quad shots (1 1/2 shots decaf, 2 1/2 shots regular), no foam latte, with whip, 2 packets of splenda, 1 sugar in the raw, a touch of vanilla syrup and 3 short sprinkles of cinnamon.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope I hate cinnamon x3 

Shortbread?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Apple pie


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

meringue


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Pudding pie


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck! (I don't like pudding)
Chocolate cake?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

mango


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Meh(Never tried one)

Pitas


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

string cheese


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Mozzarella sticks


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yuck

honey roasted peanuts


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Almonds


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

fried mushrooms


----------



## MalevolentMinun (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum 

Cheetos?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Doritos


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

white chocolate


----------



## MalevolentMinun (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum 

Poached eggs?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck

Snickers


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

milky way


----------



## Zylia (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Kitkat


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Caramilk


----------



## MalevolentMinun (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck

Wispa?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

never had

soy milk?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck

Deep fried bamboo worms (I already know what some people will say)?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

never had

papaya?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

apple juice


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

chicken breast?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

biscuits?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Red velvet cake?


----------



## Peter (Nov 8, 2015)

yum!

cookie dough


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yuck

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Smoked salmon?


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yum

toffee


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum!
Lemon Starburst? (Idk)


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck!

Strawberries dipped in chocolate.


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck!
Marshmallows?


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Tuna fish?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck!
Cheeseburgers?


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

depends

Octopus?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck!
Sauerkraut?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Zucchini


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yuck

Grilled cheese?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum

Toast


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Hamburgers


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Guacamole


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum 

Fried haddock?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

halibut?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

never had it.

halloumi?


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 9, 2015)

It looks pretty good so I'll say yum.

Steak


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

choco muffins


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Generic soup


----------



## Hanami (Nov 9, 2015)

yuck

blood oranges


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

fish n chips


----------



## Hanami (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

mayonnaise?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck

Carrots?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

bialy?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck

Garlic fries?


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

granola


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Black licorice


----------



## Megan. (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck

Oreos


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Applesauce


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum 

Skittles?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Carrot cake


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

lucky charms


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum  

Banana bread?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Enchiladas?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Mac n cheese


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum :3 

Kitkat?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

French onion soup


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck x3 

Steak?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

sweetcorn?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Bananas


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

orange


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Plums


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum.

Avacado?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck

Cream cheese


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yup

Cake pops?


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

bubblegum


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Potato pancakes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck.

Mackerel.


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds yum

Raisins


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum~

Sushi?


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck

Graham Crackers


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

banana


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

yuck omg


pomegranate?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Cranberries


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## Grot (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum!

Jell-O?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck

Coffee


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Depends on the kind of coffee...

Tortillas


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck ;-;

Caramel Apples


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum 

Corn dog?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum!

French fries


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Mint ice cream


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yum

Potato chips


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

broccoli


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Yuck

Coconuts


----------



## Hanami (Nov 9, 2015)

YUM

tofu


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Kinda yum

Blackberries


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

yum

tofu?


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

yum!

vanilla ice cream


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

yum!

chocolate sauce?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

cucumbers


----------



## Megan. (Nov 10, 2015)

Yum

Macaroni Cheese


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

calamari


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 10, 2015)

Yuck

Rice pudding


----------



## taugeeee (Nov 10, 2015)

Yum. Pumpkin soup?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

yum!

white chocolate?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

mangosteen?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

never had it.

chili sauce?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

Yuck

Dragonfruit?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

sounds interesting... yum!

potato?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

Yum, assuming it's not raw x3
Banana flavored popsicle?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

Yummy!

fresh fruit?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

Yum!

Ramen?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 10, 2015)

Yum

Jalapeno peppers


----------



## Hanami (Nov 10, 2015)

yuck

baked ziti?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2015)

Yuck :^( 

 Peanut butter toast //since that's what I'm eating rn


----------



## Brain.Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

So much yum!

uhhh Fuji Apples? I had them this morning as breakfast x3


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

cherries


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yum

Pancakes?


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

meatballs


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

pear


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 10, 2015)

Yuck

Water


----------



## Hanami (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

spinach?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 10, 2015)

Yuck

Green apples


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

Yum


Caramel apples?


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

yuck

asparagus


----------



## Hanami (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

grapes?


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

tiramisu


----------



## Hanami (Nov 10, 2015)

yum

halibut?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 10, 2015)

Yuck

Veggie burgers


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

yuck

maple syrup


----------



## glow (Nov 11, 2015)

yum

keylime pie


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck.

Butter.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

yuck

pizza?


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

yuck

liver


----------



## emmareid (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck

raw milk?


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck

Gingerbread cookies


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Kinda yum

Pillsbury cookies


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 11, 2015)

yum


Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum 

Garlic bread?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 11, 2015)

yum

mushrooms


----------



## glow (Nov 11, 2015)

yuck

cinnamon rolls


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

yum

gravy


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

yum

spaghetti


----------



## glow (Nov 11, 2015)

yum

strawberries


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Kinda yum

Cantaloupe


----------



## MalevolentMinun (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck

Bacon?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck

Cheese


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum

Pears


----------



## glow (Nov 11, 2015)

yum

zucchini


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum

Sausage?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck

Dr Pepper


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum.

Tacos.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum.

Cheese sticks!


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck

Fried ice cream?


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck


Fried Oreos?


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

yuck.

dango?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum

Noodles?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Usually yum

Garlic bread


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Yum!

Lamb?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

Never had. Probably yum. 

Twix


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

corn


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

sorta yum

falafels?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yuck

spam musubi?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

yuck

teriyaki?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yum!

orange chicken?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum!  

Chow mein


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum

Guavas


----------



## Peter (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

popcorn


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

flan?


----------



## glow (Nov 12, 2015)

yum...  this thread isn't a good idea when you're hungry

waffles


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Hanami (Nov 12, 2015)

yum!

watermelon?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

liquorice?


----------



## TofuIdol (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum

Potato salad?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

red wine


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

yum gimme some yo

apple pie


----------



## Brain.Boy (Nov 12, 2015)

Sooo much yum.

Chicken nuggets!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 12, 2015)

Yuummm.

Meat and potato stew/soup.


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

chicken sandwich


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum 

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

burritos


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

nachos


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum

Hot dogs?


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

tootsie rolls


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum

Those giant rainbow lollipops


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 12, 2015)

Gags. 
Shrimp fried rice


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yum

s'mores


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum

Oh Henry?


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

look yum!

chicken adobo?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 13, 2015)

looks yum!

dim sum?


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

yum!

corndogs?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 13, 2015)

yum

kale smoothie?


----------



## glow (Nov 13, 2015)

yum!

pumpkin seeds


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum~ 

Fried rice?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum!

Pasta?


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum

Warheads?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 13, 2015)

yum!

pringles?


----------



## glow (Nov 13, 2015)

yum!

granola bars


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 13, 2015)

yum!

teriyaki?


----------



## LadyDove (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum!

Strawberry Pocky?


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

yum

hot cheetos


----------



## Hanami (Nov 13, 2015)

yuck

almond milk?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum!

Reese Pieces?


----------



## LadyDove (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum!

Nutella?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 13, 2015)

yum

chamomile tea?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum! 

mint chocolate-chip ice cream?


----------



## Damniel (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum,
Onions.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Yum,
> Onions.



how dare you ._. yuckx10000

Garlic?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Raw garlic? Yuck

Veal?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> Raw garlic? Yuck
> 
> Veal?



Raw garlic will give you immortality 1000% fact!

Yuck!

Oranges?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Raw garlic will give you immortality 1000% fact!
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> Oranges?



I still don't like eating it >~<

Yum!

Grapes?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum~

Broccoli?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 13, 2015)

yum

chicken pot pie?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 13, 2015)

yum~
kimchi?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Yuck!

Pizza?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum!

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

YUM!

Grapefruit?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 13, 2015)

yum

chocolate mousse?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

Never had it.

Lollipops?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Yum!

Cotton Candy?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 13, 2015)

yum sometimes

pecan pie?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Yuck!

Candy Apples?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum! 

Burgers?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

vanilla ice cream?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Corn?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

blueberry scones


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Strawberry Jelly?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

corn tamale?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Quesadilla?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 14, 2015)

yum!
bulgogi?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum! 

Pita Bread?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

bibimbap?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Never had it :c

Carrot Cake?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

satay chicken?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Bossam?


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

hershey's cookies n' cream


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

eel?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yuck!

Pufferfish?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

never had

shrimp with sweet mayonnaise?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Oritang?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

tofu soup?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum! 

Sushi..anykind


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

polvoron?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

never had

blueberry compote?


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

black bean noodles?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yuck!

Squid ink spaghetti


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

seaweed salad


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yuck! 

Sesame Shrimp?


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

lemon chicken


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

spider roll (sushi)?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yuck!

Tuna Roll?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

philadelphia roll?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yuck!

Wasabi?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

shabu-shabu


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Yakitori?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum sometimes

takoyaki?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

yum! 

unagi?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yuck! 

Yukhoe?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

nasi lemak?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

yum? (it looks delicious from the pictures i just googled)

japanese curry?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum Yum Yum!

Roti Prata?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

thai tea?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Boba?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

chicken milanese?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Japchae?


----------



## Hanami (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

soup dumplings


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck?

blueberry muffin?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Apple Pie?


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Sugar Cookies?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum! 

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

nutella?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

hot cocoa?


----------



## Brain.Boy (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum yum!

Baked potato?


----------



## glow (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

artichokes


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

scrambled eggs


----------



## LadyDove (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum 

Cinnamon scones?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

donuts?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum

Dragon Fruit?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 14, 2015)

yum?

cheesecake?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

yuck

carrot cake?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Coconut Cake?


----------



## Ashley0711 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yuck

Raspberry Macaroons


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate Pudding?


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 14, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Yum!
> 
> Chocolate Pudding?



Yum!

Passion fruit?


----------



## glow (Nov 14, 2015)

yum

pho?


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

squid sushi


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

yuck

fried rice?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 15, 2015)

Yum! 

squash


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

Yuck

Apple pie


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

Yum!

peaches?


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yuck

mussels


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yuck

eggs


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

cheerios


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

choco chip cookies


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

tandoori chicken


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

Yum

Slushies?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

chicken nuggets?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

Yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yuck

bacon?


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yuck

Watermelon


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

kiwi?


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yum 

Mango


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

pear


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Yuck

Fruit salad


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

cucumber


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

Yuck

Fried zucchini?


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

mac n cheese


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yum

Grapes


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

mocha ice cream


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

Never had it

Strawberry jello?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yum

nutella?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 16, 2015)

Yum!

Coconut?


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

yum

onion rings


----------



## Hanami (Nov 16, 2015)

yum

potato chips with sour cream and onion dip?


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

Yum

Marmite. Heh heh heh.


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

never had it but looks yuck

oatmeal


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 16, 2015)

yuck

Durian?


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

Yum, it does smell revolting though.

Greek yoghurt.


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

yuck

gimbap


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

looks good!

california rolls?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 16, 2015)

Never had them

Egg rolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

yuck dun like eggs.

pear yoghurt?


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

yuck

milk


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

ehhh yuckish in general

wasabi?


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

Yum. I also like horse radish.

Bolognese.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 16, 2015)

Yuuuuuuuum.

Lemon Sherberts.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

Yum!

Lucky charms?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 16, 2015)

yuck

Tiramisu?


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

yum

celery


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 17, 2015)

Yum

Fried eggs on both sides


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

yum

sweet & sour pork


----------



## FreezeFlame (Nov 17, 2015)

yum! pumpkin bread?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 17, 2015)

yum

sugar cookies


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

yum

kale chips


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

yum
durian


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 17, 2015)

yuck

Passionfruit


----------



## Megan. (Nov 17, 2015)

Yum

Chicken wings


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

yum!

butter popcorn


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

YUMMM

sushi


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Yum, mostly.

Cranberry sauce.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Never tried it

Gummy bears


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 17, 2015)

YASS! I Am A Gummy Bear...
Slushy?(Any Flavour)


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Yum

Hot cheetos


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

yum

pickles


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Yum.

Pistachio nuts!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

yuck

Phở?


----------



## aericell (Nov 18, 2015)

Yum.

Green Tea


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Yum.

Black coffee? I'm drinking some now


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

yuck.

spearmint?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

eh alright i guess..

white tea?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

yum?

cornbread?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

yum i guess.

marshmallows?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

yuck

cheese?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

yum!

pesto?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

cant eat it and i dont rly like it anyways. yuck

peanuts?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

horrible

red licorice?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 18, 2015)

YUM

Jawbreakers


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Yuck

Macaroni?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Nov 19, 2015)

yum

roasted mushrooms?


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

yum

burritos


----------



## glow (Nov 19, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yum
> 
> burritos



yum!!

peach cobbler


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

yuck

sunflower seeds


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

yuck

chia seeds


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

yum i guess haha

pocky?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

yum

cake pops?


----------



## Sloom (Nov 19, 2015)

yum

oreos


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

yuck

kitkats


----------



## glow (Nov 19, 2015)

yum

mcdonalds french fries


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

yum

ranch dressing?


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 19, 2015)

Wha? Um Yuck? Yum? Never Heard Of It >w<

Banana Cake?(I Hate It Personally)


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Yum

Banana nut muffin?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 19, 2015)

Yuck.
Cherries?


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

Yum

Waffles?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 19, 2015)

So yum~

Bagels?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 20, 2015)

Yum

Strawberry milkshakes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yum

Pumpkin seeds?


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

Never tried it but it sounds yuck

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

yum

glazed donuts


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

yum!

eggplant?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 20, 2015)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 20, 2015)

Yuck

Spaghetti


----------



## aericell (Nov 21, 2015)

yum

cannoli?


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 21, 2015)

Never tried it, but looks yum

Truffle pasta?


----------



## Stil (Nov 21, 2015)

Yuck.. Beets?


----------



## Candy (Nov 21, 2015)

Beets are _*SAD.*_

Pickles?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 21, 2015)

YUCK!

macrons?


----------



## Libra (Nov 21, 2015)

Yuck

Pineapple?


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Tbh, no idea
A lotus spread, pickled onion crisps and golden syrup sandwich

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> Yuck
> 
> Pineapple?



Yum


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

grapefruit


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

Yuck

Wasabi


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yuck

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

yuck

taro milk tea


----------



## Libra (Nov 23, 2015)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

yum!

chicken skewer?


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

Yum!

Tomato salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

yuck i dun like tomatoes :c

pear?


----------



## Peter (Nov 23, 2015)

yuck!

panang curry


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yuck?

French fries?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 23, 2015)

yuck.

salad.


----------



## xPengyMC_ (Nov 23, 2015)

Yum!

Ghost Pepper - prove your manliness or womanliness.


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

yuck

jolly ranchers


----------



## Ashley0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

YUM
Tiramisu


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

yum

balut


----------



## Libra (Nov 24, 2015)

Yuck

Sunny side up ?


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 24, 2015)

yum!

polvoron?


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

yum!

pecan tarts


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 24, 2015)

yum

milk pudding.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

yuck

sweet pizza?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 24, 2015)

i havent try any sweet pizza before but they look yum from the pictures i googled. so yum i guess.

banana split.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

yuck

sponge cake!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kinda yum 

Cranberries?


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

Yum

Beef jerky


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

Yuck

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

yum

shrimp wontons


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

yuck

a century egg


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

yuck

ginseng drink


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

yuck

a virgin egg


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate pudding


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

yuck

mascara flavoured jelly beans


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

Yuck

Fruit punch


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

yum
gudetama


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

Yuck

Candy Corn


----------



## t e a (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum!

Marshmallows


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum 

Toffee popcorn?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 25, 2015)

yum!

egg pudding?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 25, 2015)

Yuck.

Chocolate milk.


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum

Almond milk


----------



## okaimii (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum.

No bake cheesecake?


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

yuck

rice krispy treats


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 25, 2015)

yuck.

green curry.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 25, 2015)

Yuck.

Veggie pizza?


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

yuck

caramel


----------



## okaimii (Nov 25, 2015)

Yuck.

Mint ice cream?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 25, 2015)

yum.

clams.


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

*Yuck*

Nutella?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum

Candy cane?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum 

Cotton candy?


----------



## Peter (Nov 25, 2015)

yum!

gingerbread


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum!

Birthday cake ice cream?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yum!

Fish sticks?


----------



## glow (Nov 25, 2015)

yum

trail mix


----------



## wassop (Nov 25, 2015)

yum !

salami ?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum

Apples?


----------



## Lynnedge (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum!

Bubble tea?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum!

Honey?


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

yum

chocolate cake


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 26, 2015)

yum

chocolate popcorn?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum 

Shortbread? ^-^


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

looks yum

kiwis


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yup

Lo mein?


----------



## Starunia (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum!

Japanese Curry?


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

looks yum

sweet potato casserole


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum

Marmite


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yuck

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 26, 2015)

Yucko

Carrot souffl??


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

yuck

rice pudding


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum 

Pork chops?


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

yum

pineapple


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum! (Except when I start to eat too much ;-; )

Snickerdoodles?


----------



## Lynnedge (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum!

Baklava?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yuck

Pecans?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 27, 2015)

yuck.

ice cream donut?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 27, 2015)

Yuck

Pepper jack cheddar cheese?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 27, 2015)

yummy~
fried korean sweet potatoes anyone?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 27, 2015)

yuck. hate sweet potatoes. 

bread with nutella spread with a few cookie crumbs on top?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 27, 2015)

Yum!~ 

Turkey? <:


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Yum

The blood of your first born child?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 27, 2015)

YUM! 
Cranberry sauce?


----------



## seliph (Nov 27, 2015)

yuck

hickory sticks


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 27, 2015)

whats that? 

fried chicken?


----------



## sunflower (Nov 27, 2015)

Yum

Pears?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

No.

Pomegranate?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 27, 2015)

yuck.

durian?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

I had to Google. Don't know

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## okaimii (Nov 27, 2015)

Yum!

Empanadas?


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks really good

Cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2015)

ehh mostly yuck

cream cheese?


----------



## okaimii (Nov 27, 2015)

Yum.

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## glow (Nov 27, 2015)

yum

slushies


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yuck

Cherries?


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yuck!

Pineapple pizza?


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 27, 2015)

Yuck.
White pizza?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 27, 2015)

yum i guess. 

milk chocolate?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yum!!

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 27, 2015)

Yum...

Sparkling water(Any flavor...)


----------



## aericell (Nov 28, 2015)

seems yum

mashed potatoes


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

Yum

Hot fudge?


----------



## aericell (Nov 28, 2015)

yum

jian dui


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yuck?

Burrito?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

yum

oreo?


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

yuck

cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

yum!

peppermint donut?


----------



## Peter (Nov 28, 2015)

sounds yum

peanut butter?


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

yuck

mint choc chip ice cream?


----------



## Peter (Nov 28, 2015)

yum! my favourite

earl grey tea?


----------



## Zylia (Nov 28, 2015)

Yum! 

Jasmine tea...


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

yuck.

matcha green tea?


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

yuck

sugar cookies?


----------



## aericell (Nov 28, 2015)

yum

scrambled eggs


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

yum

lemon cake?


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

yum

pound cake? (the bread shaped cake that has different flavors)


----------



## shannenenen (Nov 28, 2015)

Yum. Bless pound cake, it's fave.

Truffles?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

Yum!

Fried butter?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

yuck... how do you even fry butter? 

quesadilla


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

yuck

quail eggs


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 29, 2015)

Never had?

Chocolate chip mint ice cream?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

clam chowder


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 29, 2015)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## FreezeFlame (Nov 29, 2015)

Yum! Choco-Cinnamon Waffles?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 29, 2015)

never tried it but it sounds yum
craving ramen right now
ramen anyone?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

strawberry shortcake


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 29, 2015)

yum~
Doritos?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

cashews


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yuck

Pot stickers?


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

teriyaki chicken


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 29, 2015)

yum 

sushi?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yum

Cotton Candy?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

Rock candy


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yuck

Apple pie?


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

jellybeans?


----------



## Roxi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yum 

Skittles?


----------



## pandapples (Nov 29, 2015)

Yum

Sashimi?


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

Never heard of it

Butter cookies?


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

brie cheese and crackers


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

pizza


----------



## pandapples (Nov 29, 2015)

Yum

Popping boba?


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

yum

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yuck

Baked beans?


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

Yuck

Flour tortillas?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 29, 2015)

eh
White chocolate pocky?


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

Never had it

Red velvet cake?


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 29, 2015)

Yuck

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## milkyi (Nov 30, 2015)

Yumm
Sandwhiches?


----------



## IJsbeer (Nov 30, 2015)

Yum.

Haggis.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yuck!

Tamales?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 30, 2015)

yuck

pretzels


----------



## t e a (Nov 30, 2015)

Yum!

Potato bake?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yum

Iced coffee?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 30, 2015)

yuck. unless its from starbucks.

green tea kit kat?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2015)

yuck

gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yum

Meatball sandwich?


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh, nasty. Yuck

Tofu?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 1, 2015)

yum x10 i could eat tofu for days

spinach


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yum

Yakisoba?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 1, 2015)

pineapple?


----------



## aericell (Dec 1, 2015)

yum

ravioli


----------



## sej (Dec 1, 2015)

Yum

Chicken curry?


----------



## aericell (Dec 1, 2015)

yum

garlic shrimp


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

yum

bacon?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yuck

Kiwi?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

O. o you hate bacon!
Yum

Noodles?


----------



## alesha (Dec 1, 2015)

Definitely yum!!
Heroes (the chocolates)


----------



## pandapples (Dec 1, 2015)

Never tried

Lychee?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate?


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 1, 2015)

YUM!

waffles?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

YUM!

Pancakes?


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 1, 2015)

YUM!


Ramen?


----------



## okaimii (Dec 1, 2015)

Yum!

Cheeseburger?


----------



## Brain.Boy (Dec 1, 2015)

As long as it has just cheese and meat, definite yum.

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yuck.

Bacon and cheese?


----------



## Brain.Boy (Dec 1, 2015)

yuuuuuuush, I make it for breakfast when my friend's over ~~

Jelly beans?


----------



## Joy (Dec 1, 2015)

YUUUUUMMMM

Bacon?


----------



## Joy (Dec 1, 2015)

Double post :I


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yum x infinity 

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

YUCK

udon?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yum!!!

Coconut water?


----------



## Roxi (Dec 2, 2015)

Yuck 

Honeycomb?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

yuck.

bibimbap?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

didnt realize i posted twice.


----------



## Lynnedge (Dec 2, 2015)

YUM. I LOVE BIBIMBAP.

Japchae? :3 (Going with the Korean food theme.)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

yuck.

kimbap? (korean sushi)


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yuck

Meatloaf?


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Yuck.

Hamburger?


----------



## aericell (Dec 4, 2015)

yum

snickers


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

YUM!!

peanuts?


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 4, 2015)

Yum

Beef Stew?


----------



## Frost (Dec 4, 2015)

yum! 

coffee?


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 4, 2015)

Yuck!
Lentil soup?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yum

Honeybuns?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 4, 2015)

Yum
Rice cakes?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 4, 2015)

Yum
Oreos?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 5, 2015)

depends on the flavor. but yuck for normal oreas.

peppermint milk tea?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

im vegan so i cant eat that

roasted cockroaches dipped in chocolate?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yuck

Green beans?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 5, 2015)

Yum I love all kinds of beans.

Avocado?


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2015)

yum

lemon green tea


----------



## Pearls (Dec 5, 2015)

yuck
lasagna


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 5, 2015)

yum

pizza


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

yum!

steak?


----------



## Zylia (Dec 6, 2015)

Yuck...

Earl Grey tea....


----------



## Squidward (Dec 6, 2015)

Yum

Mango rice?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

Never tried it.

Pancakes?


----------



## Zylia (Dec 6, 2015)

Yum! 

Waffles....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

yuck mostly...

oraneg liqueur?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

yuck

my sweat


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

yum..

pears?


----------



## Zylia (Dec 6, 2015)

Yum

Jasmine tea


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

if green/white yum otherwise yuck

finger nails?


----------



## aericell (Dec 6, 2015)

Yuck.

Grilled chicken


----------



## oreo (Dec 6, 2015)

yum
butter chicken?


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 10, 2015)

Yum.
Grapes?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yum

Red velvet cake?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 10, 2015)

Yuck.

Strawberry poptarts.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

yuck
American sushi?


----------



## LonelyTimeLord (Dec 10, 2015)

Yum
Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Yum, any pasta is delicious to me. 

Cantaloupe.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 10, 2015)

Never tried it .-.

Lasagne?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

yummm

peas?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yuck.

Sushi?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 10, 2015)

Never tried

Pancakes?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Very yum!

Dutch apple pie?


----------



## nami26 (Dec 10, 2015)

delish
tiramisu


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Yuck!

Pad Thai?


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 10, 2015)

Too spicy

Dark Chocolate?
(I swear, if you say yuck, I will destroy you)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

(I'm so sorry D: )
Yuck

French toast?


----------



## MintySky (Dec 10, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Yuck

Tomatoes?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Yucko.

Asparagus.


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Yuckkkk

Black eyed peas.


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

yuck. pear?


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

YUM

Juice


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 10, 2015)

what kind of juice? 

candy cane?


----------



## riummi (Dec 11, 2015)

mint? yuck

fig newtons :/


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

ewww yuck!
chocolate mouse?


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 11, 2015)

yum!
shrimp toast!


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

sounds yummy (haven't tried it)!
Tacos?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum
spinach dip?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum

Orange juice?


----------



## MintySky (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum!

Nutella?


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

yum!
pears?


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 11, 2015)

Yuck! Green beans?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum! 

Peanut butter?


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

yum

shiitake mushrooms


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 11, 2015)

Yuk! Hmmm...


How About Cucumbers!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum!

Cauliflower? (is that even how to spell it x'D)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## jekojiru (Dec 11, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yum!
> 
> Shrimp?



yum, english fried mushroom?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Yuck

Grapes?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## jekojiru (Dec 11, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Yum!
> 
> Bananas?



Yum, raw radish


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

yuck

oatmeal


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum

Baked mac & cheese?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Yuck

Beef Jerky?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum!

Mozzarella sticks.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Yuck

Lamb?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 11, 2015)

Yuck

Watermelon flavored Oreos


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

I've never tried them but I'm not really a huge watermelon fan.. So yuck I guess xD

Tuna?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

Yum

Almond butter?


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 11, 2015)

What is almond butter? It involves butter, so I'm assuming yum.

Quesadilla?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

yum! 

frappe?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Yuck

Cashews?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yum.

Coffee?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 12, 2015)

YUM!

Sugar? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

yum and yuck all depends.

salt?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

If on its own, yuck. If added to other food which requires it, yum!

Avocado.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Yuck.

Sausage?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 12, 2015)

Yuck

Deep fried cauliflower?


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Yuck!

Deep Fried Mozzarella?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 13, 2015)

Yuck

Toffee?


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Dec 13, 2015)

Yum
Ice cream?


----------



## Peter (Dec 13, 2015)

yum

raspberries?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

YUM

artichokes


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

yuck!

Cherries?


----------



## Peter (Dec 13, 2015)

yum

guacamole?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

yuck

pizza?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 13, 2015)

Yum

Hard boiled egg?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 13, 2015)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yum

Bagels?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

Very yum especially with strawberry cream cheese.

Speaking of, strawberry cream cheese?


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yuck!

Jelly?


----------



## aericell (Dec 13, 2015)

yuck

tamarinds


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

yuck

Pie?


----------



## Peter (Dec 13, 2015)

depends which type of pie ofc

peaches?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Butter mints?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Peanut butter


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Apples?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 14, 2015)

yuck. 

steak?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 14, 2015)

yummy.

salad ^^​


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Cod?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Carrot cake?


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate Cake?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 14, 2015)

yUuUuUuMMmMMMmmm

cappuccino?


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

YUM

Tea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum!

Donuts?


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuck

Tater tots o:


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Pringles?


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

YUM!

Cherries?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuck

Gyros?


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuck

Carrots?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuck

Shrimp?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum

Butter


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum!

Egg roll?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry, didn't mean to post twice.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

yuck...

omelet?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum!

Green tea?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuck

Bratwurst?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuck.

Coconut.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum!

Tortilla chips?


----------



## dumplen (Dec 14, 2015)

Yummm, 

pad thai?


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Dec 14, 2015)

Yum/Yuck     (never tried it :/

Potato Pancakes?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 14, 2015)

Yuck

fried plantains?


----------



## Temmie (Dec 15, 2015)

FriED plANEtaYneS ... NoT CuTE!!

tem flakes ? :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 15, 2015)

yuck?

egg pudding?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Poptarts?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Crapes?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Strawberries


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 15, 2015)

yum!

milkshake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

YUM

Waffles?


----------



## Peter (Dec 15, 2015)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Tapioca pudding?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sounds good so yum

Fried onions?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum c: 

Hot dogs?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

YUM OMG

Cookies?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yummm 

Soup?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

yummy

Oreos?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

yum yum 

Pepperoni?


----------



## alesha (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum
Cheese


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Ham?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Chips?


----------



## alesha (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum
Cookies


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Peanuts?


----------



## alesha (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum
Quality streets?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

I love some like the toffee pennys, others not as much. But I'll say yum haha

Galaxy chocolate?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

yum

Burgers?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## alesha (Dec 15, 2015)

Dunno
Tizer (a uk drink, might be in america)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

yum

Burgers?


----------



## alesha (Dec 15, 2015)

Only McDonald's
Toffifee?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Very much yum!

Gammon?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Never heard of it, I assume yum

Donairs? Nova scotia food


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum c:

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Garlic fingers?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Chilies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Scrumptious!

Chocolate?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum. 


Fanta?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Lasangua?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yummy! 

Chocolate fudge cake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Pasta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Spanish rice?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Avacados?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Peaches?


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Plums?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Grapes?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Alfredo?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Cherry?


----------



## Peter (Dec 15, 2015)

yum

celery


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 15, 2015)

yum, sort of

cilantro?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Sweet tea?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Swiss rolls?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Pickles?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Pears?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck!

Peaches?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

Very yum!

Peanut brittle?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Peppermint Bark?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck.

Marmalade?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Hot Chocolate?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck.

Mayonaise?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck! >_<

Swiss Cheese?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Super yum!

Pineapples?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Cherry coke?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Orange Soda?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Tortilla chips o:


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum

Snickerdoodle cookies?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Pasta?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum~

Steamed carrots?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Yuck

Broccoli and cheese soup?


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 15, 2015)

Yum!
Miso soup?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

Never had

Peanut butter & banana sandwich?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 16, 2015)

YUCK

apple tart?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

yum!

coffee?


----------



## aericell (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum

Oysters


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 16, 2015)

yuck.

sashimi


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

Yuck

Grapes?


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 16, 2015)

yum

candy canes?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

Yuck

Danishes?


----------



## teto (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum!

Pudding?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum!

Vanilla Ice Cream?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

YUM

Cupcakes?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum!

Apple Pie?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

Yuck

Lettuce


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum

Peaches?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum ♥

Candy canes?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum

Gum?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum

Cheesecake


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum!

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

Yum!

Cherry Pie?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 16, 2015)

Yuck

Coca Cola?


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

yum

spinach


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum (if done right)

peppermint?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum.

Fijitas?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 17, 2015)

TRIPLE YUM

enchiladas


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum!

Lemonade?


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum!

Lemons?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum

Burgers


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 17, 2015)

yuck.

lasagna?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum

Pasta?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 17, 2015)

yum.

bread with nutella spread with cookie crumbs on top?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

YUM

Cheese?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

yum

walnuts?


----------



## dumplen (Dec 17, 2015)

yuck 


jalapeno chips


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

uh never had but i dont rly like spicy crisps so yuck

fudge?


----------



## Peter (Dec 17, 2015)

yum

gingerbread?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

yum.. yass

instant ramen?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

Yuck.

Cheesecake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

YUM

popcorn?


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum,

mozzarella?


----------



## MintySky (Dec 17, 2015)

YUM! That is my favourite cheese.

Hot chips?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

yuck?

tacos?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yum

Garlic fingers?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

wtf lol

Me.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 17, 2015)

idk m8

Cheddar cheese


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2015)

yuck

peanut m&ms


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 18, 2015)

YUM!!!

Apple Juice?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 18, 2015)

yum

mushroom soup?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

YUUUM

Ramen?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

yum to an extent

whole veggies?


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2015)

depends

dried mango


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum! 

Bagels?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuck

Tomato Soup?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuck!

Peanut Butter?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuck

Anchovies?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 18, 2015)

yuck

dog meat? lol


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Uh.. Yuck? I've never tried it so I can't give an answer lol

Shrimp?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 18, 2015)

yum!  especially fried shrimp

fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 18, 2015)

whats that?

rice burger?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuck.

Advent-calendar chocolate.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

yum

fruitcake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuck.

Fried shrimp?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 18, 2015)

yuck..

katsudon?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

no clue what that is

Pears?


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2015)

yuck

corned beef


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

turkey?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate Crinkles?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

YUMMMMM

radishes?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

corn?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

yum

pringles?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!

Popcorn?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!

Cheeseburger?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

YUCKKKKKKK!

Surstr?mming?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum?

Soup?


----------



## dumplen (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum, 

grilled cheeseeee


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

yum!!!

pop tarts?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

yum....

salt & vinegar chips?


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuck! Who puts salt and vinegar on french fries and enjoys it?


Broccoli (Uncooked bc cooked broccoli is disguising)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!!

Milkshake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

carrots


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken wrap?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Potatoes?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuck

Sprouts?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

yum

hazelnut?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

yumckcmckcm idk, just yum.

papaya?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Bread?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

ehh yum 

wonton soup?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yuck!

Smoothies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Food? xD IDK


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum?

Soda?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

chicken


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Goose?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Pork


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Steak?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

YUM

Pork chops?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!

Beef?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

chips


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!

Crisps?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

bacon


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!

Sausages?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum!

Supreme pizza?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

YUM!

Chicken Pizza?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

turkey


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yum

Ham?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 19, 2015)

yum

beef stew?


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Apple Pie?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum!

Shortcake?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 19, 2015)

yum

salad?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yum

apples


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Cucumber


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Crackers?


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

yum

chocolate?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

YUM

popsicles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

Yuck

Maltesers?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Egg rolls?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Jam?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yuck

sugar cookie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Ketchup


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Eh

Kale?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Tuna?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Brownies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Candy canes?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Chicken?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Tamales?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## classically.trained (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Broccoli?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Corn?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

YUM

Donuts?


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2015)

depends

spaghetti


----------



## classically.trained (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Pomegranate?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Cranberries?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yum!

fudge?


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum.

Spicy Nacho Doritos?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

YUM OMG

all dressed chips?


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Dec 19, 2015)

Yuck.

Peppermint flavored hot coco?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yummy!

Fruit loops?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

M&M Cookies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate chips?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

YUM

Sushi!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

YUM

oreos


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Brocolli?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum!

Meatballs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum!

Tater tots?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yum

Kfc chicken?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 19, 2015)

yum!

a human?


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

uh

Coffee


----------



## radioloves (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

boogers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 20, 2015)

wtf?  yuck

gummy bears?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

Carrots


----------



## Cailey (Dec 20, 2015)

yum

noodles


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

Chicken


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 20, 2015)

um triple yum

apple crumble pie


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

YUM

fudge


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 20, 2015)

yuck

curry?


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

Yuck

Ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum!

Cheerios?


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum!!

Grape jelly?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

yum

green tea


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

YUMMM

Orange juice


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum. 

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

Fanta?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum. 

Olives?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

Toast?


----------



## Taj (Dec 20, 2015)

DID SOMEBODY SAY FANTA

I literally have one in the fridge

Oh toast? Yum

Vinegar. By itself


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

Yuck

Olives?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

yum

swiss cheese?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

Vanilla pudding?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 20, 2015)

yum
pickles?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 20, 2015)

ew

eggplant?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

yuck

cream puff?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum. 

Potatoes?


----------



## aericell (Dec 20, 2015)

yum

chicken bake


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 20, 2015)

yuck
raisins?


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

yuck

quesadillas


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 20, 2015)

Yuck

Licorice


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yuck

Sausages?


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

Eh

Bacon?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

Veggie pizza?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum 

Macaroni Cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum!

Gumbo?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

Never had it so- yuck

Calamari?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yuck

Apples?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 20, 2015)

yum
salsa?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum. 

Bananas?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 20, 2015)

Yum

Cookie bars?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 21, 2015)

yum!

milk pudding?


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 21, 2015)

yuck

pocky?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 21, 2015)

yum, especially green tea.  

salmon sushi?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)

Yuck 

Fudge?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum!

Cupcakes?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 21, 2015)

Mostly yuck. There aren't that many that I like.

Spaghetti?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2015)

yum

oatmeal


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

yum lol having some right meow.

teriyaki sauce?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum

Poutine?


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2015)

Never tried it, but looks yum.

Christmas pudding?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 21, 2015)

yum
whipped cream?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum!

King ranch casserole?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum

Chicken?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum.

Cheese Wiz?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2015)

Never tried it, but sounds yum!

Mint chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum

Popsicles?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 21, 2015)

yummm

escargots?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Never heard of it, I assume yum

Cheese?


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 21, 2015)

escargots are cooked snails hah.

Cheese, YUCK!!

california roll sushi?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum

milk


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum 

Eggs?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum

toast?


----------



## Roxi (Dec 21, 2015)

Yum 

Cupcakes?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 21, 2015)

Yuck! Unless they're sprinkled and frosting-coated. Then, Yum.

Gingerbread Houses/Buildings.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)

Yum

Candy floss?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 22, 2015)

Yum

Caramel apples?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yum

Hard candy?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2015)

Depends what flavour but probably yum?

Eggnog?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

YUM

cookies?


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 22, 2015)

Yum

Peppermint bark?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yum

Yule log?


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

wtf is that

spinach?


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 22, 2015)

Uncooked? In a Salad? Yum! Otherwise yuck.

Dinner rolls?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yum!

Hot dog?


----------



## aericell (Dec 22, 2015)

yum

pepperoni


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 23, 2015)

yum, a must have on any pizza

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Roxi (Dec 23, 2015)

Yum! 

Cheesecake?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 23, 2015)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yum!

Almonds?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 23, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate Swiss Roll


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 24, 2015)

never had one, but sounds yum

banana bread?


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

Yum!

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Valliecat (Dec 24, 2015)

Yum!

Egg nog?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2015)

Never tried it sadly, but sounds yum! 

Banana fried egg rolls? At think that's what they're called lol or something like that


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't like eggs so imma have to say yuck! :c

Pecans?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yum

Turkey?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

Yum

Candy? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)

If its chocolate yum xD

mangoes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 25, 2015)

yuck

candycane?


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

Yum

Lollipop? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

yum

steak?


----------



## Peter (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck

celery


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck if eaten alone

tamales


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

yum

rice krispies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 27, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> yum
> 
> rice krispies?



Rice Krispie treats are yum

poke bowls?


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 27, 2015)

Yuck

Lebanese bread?


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)

yuck usually

carrot cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 27, 2015)

yuck

banana cake?


----------



## pumpkin pies (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum
Apples


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum

Pears


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum

Tiramisu


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

I never heard of it, i'll say yum

Carrots?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum!

Beets?


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

YUMYUMYMYUM

Sea weed


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yuck

Cheddar


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum

Icing


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum

Meat loaf


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Yumm

Fart


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yuck lol

Chicken


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

YUMMMMMMMM

marshmellow


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum

Burgers


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 27, 2015)

_Yum!
Honey._


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)

yumm

fruitcake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum

Apple sauce?


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Yummmm

Nachos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 28, 2015)

yuck

chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

yum but sometimes they're too sweet

tater tots


----------



## fruitful (Dec 28, 2015)

yum!

sushi?


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

yum @ the California roll

french fries?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 28, 2015)

yum!!!!

onion rings?


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

yuck 

salad?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2015)

Yum, but not caesar salad

Baked salmon?


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Yuck

Tuna?


----------



## 2pVaporeon (Dec 28, 2015)

Yuck!

Tacos?


----------



## Sjokolade (Dec 28, 2015)

Yum

Mango?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 28, 2015)

yum!

jalape?os?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 28, 2015)

Yuck.

Toffee?


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Yuck

Caramel?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 28, 2015)

omg yum!

bagel with cream cheese?


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

yumm 

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

YUMYUMYUYMUYMYUM

watermelon


----------



## cfs317 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yuck! Cheesecake


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Yum

Snickers bar?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 28, 2015)

Yuck

Capers?


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

what's that

crisps?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 28, 2015)

Oml xD

Yum

Chicken


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Yum

Pasta


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 28, 2015)

Yum!

Mushrooms


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

yuck

fettuccine


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

yum i guess 

omelet?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum? I haven't had it in a long time, I forget what it tastes like lol

Banana bread?


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck

spinach


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

lobster potstickers?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

oatmeal?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 30, 2015)

Ultra mega super yum~
Mashed potatoes?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

Tomatos?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck..

brown beans?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

oreos?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

yumm

bacon?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck too much grease

Veggie soup?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

YOU HATE BACON?! Yum

Pork?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yuck

Lo mein?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum!!

Pho?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

Yogurt?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck

cornbread?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

eh so/so

quesadillas?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

yum!

lentils?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck

cheese puffs


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum!

Cole slaw?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

Pita bread?


----------



## jollimorg (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

Eggnog?


----------



## evies (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

eggs


----------



## Squidward (Dec 30, 2015)

Yuck, they're not so bad but they make me feel kind of sick so I don't eat them! :c
Pineapple?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

strawberries


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## DivaCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum!

Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

YUUMMMM

ferrero rocher?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

Smoked salmon?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck

pesto pasta sauce?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum

Clam chowder?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum eating it now

Pizza?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck

peaches


----------



## wassop (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck
grapes ?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

yum

turkey?


----------



## wassop (Dec 30, 2015)

yum
cauliflower ?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

yum

chimichangas?


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Dec 30, 2015)

Yummm

uhhhh
uhhh
uhhhhh
dog food? CX


----------



## hzl (Dec 30, 2015)

yuck not that any sane human would eat that

walnut whips?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 31, 2015)

yum

brownies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Cola gummies?


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Twinkies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 31, 2015)

Yuck, haven't had one for soooooo long

Flaming hot Cheetos?


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum!

Combos?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 31, 2015)

Never had them before

Green tea?


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Yummmmm

Green peas?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 31, 2015)

yuck

pop tarts?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

I've never tried it. 
Bananas?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 31, 2015)

yummy!

pi?a coladas?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

never had it

French frieS?


----------



## Cailey (Dec 31, 2015)

so yum

icees / slushies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Poutine? (Fries, gravy and cheese)


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Japanese curry?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Milkshake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum!

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum
Pretzels?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

yumish

brie cheese?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Yuck

Salmon?


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

yuck

cookie dough?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

yum!!

black eyed peas?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Maple syrup?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum a million times

Cherry pie?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

yuck

raisins?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Grapes?


----------



## skout (Dec 31, 2015)

yum

lobster?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Yuck.

Ice cream?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 31, 2015)

yum

caramel popcorn?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Yuck

Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Yumm

Mayonnaise?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum omg

Bread rolls?


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

yum

scrambled eggs?


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

yummmmmmm

gummy bears?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Yuck

Omelets?


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Yuck

Juice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Depends on what kind, but yuck I guess.

Swedish Fish?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

YUCK!

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

YUM

Cocoa pebbles?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuck

Cocoa Krispies?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

yum

banana splits?


----------



## MyMeggles (Jan 1, 2016)

yum

chocolate chip pancakes?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

YUMMM

waffles?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum

Hard candy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuck

Lollipops?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum!

Potato chips?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum

Corn?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum.

Pickles?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum

bacon?


----------



## MyMeggles (Jan 1, 2016)

yum! 

cheese?


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

pepper jack cheese is yum

caramel apples?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

yuck 

curly fries?


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

yum

grilled cheese?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum

Honey?


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuckk

Shrimp?


----------



## MyMeggles (Jan 1, 2016)

yuck

raspberries?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuck

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum even though I'm not allowed to drink it anymore : (

Cinnamon?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuck

Pears?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuck

Pancakes?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

yum 

hummus?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum

Pork?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuck

Gumdrops?


----------



## MyMeggles (Jan 1, 2016)

yum

fried rice?


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

yum

dragon fruit?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum

Grapes?


----------



## MyMeggles (Jan 1, 2016)

yum 

strawberry ice cream?


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

yum

Maruchan?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Yuck

Pasta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yum!

Fried catfish?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Oatmeal?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Steak?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Ham?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Fruity pebbles?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

yuck
Mooncake


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Never had it.

Mac n Cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 2, 2016)

yum

bbq brisket?


----------



## riummi (Jan 2, 2016)

yum

fish sticks


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 2, 2016)

YUM

beef?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 2, 2016)

yum, just depends on how it's cooked 

blueberry pancakes?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Spaghetti bolognese?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Cotton candy?


----------



## wassop (Jan 2, 2016)

yuck

sweet tarts ?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

yum!
sugarcane?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 2, 2016)

yuck 

salted caramel?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Mars chocolate bar?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Oranges?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Apples?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Carrots?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Carrots?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck (i'm super picky xD I just realized this)

Yellow rice?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Pork chops?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum!

Oatmeal?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

yum

Gummy bears?
if you say yuck i will hunt you down and murder your family


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Bacon?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Fettuccini?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Croissantes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Cheesecake?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Doughnuts?


----------



## Xaeri (Jan 2, 2016)

yum! especially jelly filled, ahh~
curry?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

yuck

chocolate milk?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

yumm

coffee?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Cr?me brulee


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Jelly beans?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Danishes?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

ehh yumish 

nachos?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Chocolate?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum-ish, it depends on what kind 

Raspberries?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum!~

White chocolate?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Meh.

deer sausage


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

wtf

Blueberries?


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum 

Cheesy potatoes?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Wtf. It's a thing...People do eat deer. It's sausage, but with deer instead of pork. 

Yuck to cheesy potatoes. 

Blackberries


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck  (sorry! I didn't know :'D)

Tuna fish?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Deer isn't even the weird one lol. People eat alligator.

Yum...to a certain extent. 

Frito pie


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

What
ok it sounds kinda gross, so yuck I guess?

Turkey?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Mozzarella


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Shrimp?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Omlet?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Mangos?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Peaches?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

bagels?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Hummus?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Celery?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck 

Carrots


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Yuck

Pizza?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

burgers?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum 


Blooming onion?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yum

Sunnyside up egg?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

yum, it's so cute that you called it a sunny side up (like my hotel does) 
boiled egg


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

yummy

marshmallows?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

yuck
blood?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 3, 2016)

wtf? yuck

vanilla flan?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Onion rings?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 3, 2016)

Onion rings?

*yyyuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM*



Sushi


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 3, 2016)

YUM! 

hummus?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Chocolate mud cake?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

yum
guacamole?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

yum

cheese nachos?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 3, 2016)

yum

olives?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

yuck

pickles?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

yuck

hamburgers?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Chowder?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

yum

chili dogs?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 3, 2016)

yuck

ramen?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 3, 2016)

yum especially the chili kind

fried rice?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Never had any. :v

Tomato soup?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck
Cameron Dallas


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

yuck

Cristiano Ronaldo?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck
Lamington?


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2016)

No idea what that is...

Snails


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

yuck
Anzac cookies?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

never had it..
Tim Tam


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

delicious, best desert ever now that I think of it (??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥).
chicken sausages?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Waffles?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum!
Peaches?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Tortilla wrap?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck
Savoury pudding?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Ketchup chips?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum


Poptarts?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I never had one, but the pumpkin spice one looks so unappealing.
Phở g??


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Spring Rollls?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck.
"It" cake.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Chicken?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Woah, you know what 'it' cakes are? yuck
Sponge cake?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum!

Kiwi?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Fat cakes?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Fat cakes?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck
Grape ice cream?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Fat cakes?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

You triple posted XD.
The egg in a moon cake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum and sorry lol

Apple sauce?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm so picky, yuck again.
Butter with grapes? No one combines them, I just made it up .


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sounds yuck. 

Spaghetti?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum?

Fairy bread?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum


Flakes of ham?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

cheese?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

YUM

Fries from Checkers?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Boursh?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

what

Pumpkin Soup?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum, and boursh is a Russian soup.

Pickles?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Cool whip?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck.

Swiss Rolls?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Turkey dinner?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum


Egg salad?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Dressing?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Chili peppers?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Hot sauce?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

99% of what is say on this thread is yuck.
Oatmeal with green tea as the liquid.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

NoodleS?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Milk chocolate?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum
Sriracha?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Salt?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

YUMM (not plain tho xD)

Pecans?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Pie?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

yum
frozen yogurt?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Cherries?


----------



## Xaeri (Jan 3, 2016)

yum!
peaches?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Apples?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Apple cider?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Nerds? (the candy, not an actual nerd)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Sprite?


----------



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2016)

yuck
grapefruit?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Cod?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Eel


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Apple pie?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yumm

Gummy worms?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Squid?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Butter?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Corn flakes?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum 

Neutral Grain?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Sausages?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 3, 2016)

ew
Trader Joe's Cheddar Rockets? If you've had them..


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Never had them. 


Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

gummies?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum, in moderation. 

Mayonnaise?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Jelly?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck. 

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck.

Gigantic Sweettart chews?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum. 

Rolos?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Mustard?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Ketchup?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Walnuts?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Frog legs?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck
Macaroons?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Squid ink spaghetti?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum

Pasteries?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Depends on what kind, but yum I guess

Green beans?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum!

Steamed buns?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Rice?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

yum
enchiladas?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 3, 2016)

YASSS

deep dish pizza?


----------



## wassop (Jan 3, 2016)

yuck

mangoes ?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

yuck 

bananas?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 3, 2016)

yum

avocados?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

Yucky~

graham crackers?


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 3, 2016)

Yum! Escargot?


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Honeydew?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 4, 2016)

yum

chicken tikka masala?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 4, 2016)

yuck

apples?


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

yum 

Coca Cola?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Cherry pie?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2016)

Yumm

Sausage Patties?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

YUM

Hashbrowns?


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

YUMMM

Cookies & Cream Chocolate?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Yuck

Alfredo sauce?


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Yuck

Raisins


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Cashews?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Yuck

Saltine crackers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 4, 2016)

yum

eggrolls?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

YUM

Rosemary?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 4, 2016)

yum, I also love the way it smells

asparagus?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

pepper? xD


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 4, 2016)

yum!  love almost all peppers: cayenne, jalape?o, ghost, habanero, thai...

Belgium waffles?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Cream cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 4, 2016)

yum

pepper jelly? (really good with cream cheese)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yummy

Ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 4, 2016)

Yummy

Cheddar and broccoli soup?


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Peanut butter?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Jam?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Yuck

Almonds?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 4, 2016)

yum

pecan pie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yummy!

Tacos?


----------



## wassop (Jan 4, 2016)

yum !

green olives ?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yucky!

German chocolate cake?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds like a yum

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

100% Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum 

Spaghetti?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yummy

Potato soup?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Garlic Cheesy Bread


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Escargot?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yuck

Egg nog?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Tuna


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Skittles?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Pork roast?


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Yuck

Apple juice


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yuck

Mango smoothie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Pizza


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum!

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Kisses chocolate?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

(You mean Hershey's?) Yuck

Strawberry lemonade?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yummy!

Fruit salad?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 5, 2016)

yum.

sunchips?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Happy Cola (The Soda Bottle Shaped Gummy)


----------



## emmareid (Jan 5, 2016)

yum!!

deer meat jerky


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Venison Stew


----------



## emmareid (Jan 5, 2016)

yuck.

spam, right out of the can


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2016)

yuck

Greek yogurt


----------



## Cailey (Jan 5, 2016)

yuck.

hot n spicy cheez-its?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 5, 2016)

yum

beef stroganoff?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Chicken enchiladas?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum, but I prefer...

CHEESE enchiladas


----------



## Cailey (Jan 5, 2016)

yum. 

redvines?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum Yum Yum

Sparkling Juices (AKA Non-Alcoholic Champagne)


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

yum

bologna


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Ham?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Cucumber Lime Poweraid/Gatorade.


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

yuck i hate gatorade

starberry lemonade?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 5, 2016)

yum

kombucha?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yuck

Cake pops?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 5, 2016)

yum, used to make them all the time

Ginger brew?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Dunno

Chili con Carne


----------



## Cailey (Jan 5, 2016)

yasss.

carne asada?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Nope

Carne Guisada


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Yuck

Shrimp tempura?


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)

Yuck.

Black coffee?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum!

Peppermint tea?


----------



## emmareid (Jan 5, 2016)

yum! 

candied bacon?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Yuck

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yummy!

Garlic bread?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum!

baked cheese tortellini?


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Dark chocolate?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Bacon cheeseburger?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Yuck

Ham?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Turkey?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

yum 

peas?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum!!

Sunnyside eggs?


----------



## Heichou_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum~

Shrimp? (cooked or raw)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yum!

Green beans?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 5, 2016)

yum!

hot & spicy pickles?


----------



## wassop (Jan 5, 2016)

yum !!!

raw carrots ?


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2016)

yuck

cherries?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum

Pickle Pops


----------



## inkling (Jan 6, 2016)

yuck

fried egg


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

*YUM*

Spring Rolls?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum

Egg Rolls


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 6, 2016)

yum

Nutella?


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2016)

yumumummmmmmm

cherry sours?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum! Even though I never had one.

Sashimi?


----------



## inkling (Jan 6, 2016)

yum!

rye bread?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 6, 2016)

yum

maple donuts?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 6, 2016)

yum~

Pecan pie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum!

Ceasar salad?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 6, 2016)

yum

buffalo wings?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 6, 2016)

Yuck

Black liquorice?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

YUMMM

Cherries?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

Yuck

Lasagna?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum

Moon pies


----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2016)

i think ive tried a banana one and it was yum hahaa

aloe vera juice?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 6, 2016)

yum.

poppyseed bagels?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

Yuck

Garlic?


----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2016)

yum

spring onions?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

Yuck

Eggs?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 6, 2016)

yum

asparagus?


----------



## Heichou_ (Jan 6, 2016)

Erg, yuck!

Beans?


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 6, 2016)

YUM!

Choc Squares


----------



## Lee (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum

pumpkin pie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum!

Gummy bears?


----------



## inkling (Jan 6, 2016)

yum!
carrots?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

yum

mochi


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum!

Baked chicken?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum

Laffy taffy?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 7, 2016)

yuck 

yakisoba?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 7, 2016)

yum

corndogs?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum

The Breakfast Corndog (Pancake and Sausage on a Stick)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 7, 2016)

never had it but it sounds yum

Apple pie?


----------



## focus (Jan 7, 2016)

yuck i hate pie

dark chocolate w/ raspberry filling?
drools


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck

Blueberry pie?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## inkling (Jan 7, 2016)

yum!

sweet potato fries?


----------



## Kiera943 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck! XD

Funnel Cake?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

It depends

Belgian waffles?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum

Sour patch watermelon?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck

Green tea?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 7, 2016)

yum
churros?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck

Milk chocolate?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum

Ceaser salad?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck

Fried chicken?


----------



## riummi (Jan 7, 2016)

yum

onion rings?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck

Herring?


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck

Cilantro?


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck

Pickled Tomatoes


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 7, 2016)

yuck
honey?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuck

Iced tea?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum 

Maple syrup?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum

Potato chips?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum
Sprinkles?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum but sometimes they're too sweet

Garlic bread?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 7, 2016)

yum

pickled ginger?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 7, 2016)

Yum

Cake pops?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

YUMMMM

Corn dogs?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum 

Licorice?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Ants on a Log


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 8, 2016)

Forgot what those were and had to google them 
But yuck, not a fan of raisins or peanut butter with celery

Mint flavored Oreos


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2016)

yummy!

white cheddar popcorn?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

yum

matcha kit kat?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

yuck
\
my sul


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

I have no clue what that is

coffee ice cream?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Mints?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2016)

yum on occasion

almonds?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Peanuts


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2016)

yuck.

honey ham?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Turkey leg


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 8, 2016)

yum

pudding?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Swedish meatballs?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

yum

clam chowder?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Scallops?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

yum

raw kumamoto oysters?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

French onion soup?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Bacon!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

yum of course!

BLT sandwiches?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Mustard?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

wow, pretty much yuck to everything on here huh?

mustard is yum

jalape?os?


----------



## Peter (Jan 8, 2016)

yum!

garlic bread?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck (I know, I'm picky xD)

Cucumbers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

haha!  yum

cornichon pickles?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Tomatoes?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

most of the time yuck, since there almost all GMO in the US

French fries?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Hamburgers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

omg finally!  

yum

fried chicken?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Mangos?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Chicken Wings


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

yumm mmm

curly fries?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

ew yuck

peaches


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2016)

yum. 

hot pockets?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Mushrooms?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

yum gief

pistachio nuts


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Almonds?


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum!

Bagels?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Mayonaise?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 8, 2016)

I guess it depends what it's on?.. Yum, though.

Swiss cheese?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum!

GOAT CHEESE?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Eggs


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Lollipops?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

mint chocolate ice cream?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum!

Grits?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Waffles?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Pancakes?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Pineapples?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Oatmeal cookies?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum! 

Chili?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Texas toast?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Yumyumyum. 


Kitkats?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Bacon?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Meh. 

Honey?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Milanos


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Lemon tea?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum 


Ritz crackers?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum omg

Popcorn?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum. 

Cookie dough?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Dried apricots?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Spaghetti


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum. 

Peppermint?


----------



## inkling (Jan 8, 2016)

yum.

pancakes?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Black coffee?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Meh. 


Blackberries?


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum!
Chocolate Ice Cream?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

cottage cheese?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Salsa?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Yummy.

Doritos chips?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Greek yogurt?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum 


Grilled chicken?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Mixed fruit salad?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Banana split?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Applesauce?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Lamb chops?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yumomg

French bread


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Chili cheese dog?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

yUCK

Corn dog?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

i agree xd

Yuck

Maple syrup?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Doner kebab?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Pepsi?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Slushie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

yuck

roasted seaweed?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

yUM

Grapes?

ninja'd


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Peanut butter cookies


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Quiche?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Tomato sauce?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Biscuits?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum, if they're not fruit

Kangaroo burgers?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

What's a fruit biscuit? lol
Never heard of kangaroo burgers..

Cranberry juice?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

yum

kombucha?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Green apples?


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

yuck

sugar cookies?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Cornflakes?



Spoiler: Large image of fruit biscuits


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate milk?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Toffee apple?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Corn?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Salmon?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum,

Salami


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

yucki

Kimchi?


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck

Jam-filled marshmallows?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 8, 2016)

yuck

yogurt?


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum

Raspberries


----------



## Dashie101 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum! Escargot?


----------



## wassop (Jan 8, 2016)

yuck : ' (

yams ?


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 8, 2016)

Yuck!

Roti Salon?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know what that is

smoked salmon?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuuummmm! Filet Mignon?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

beef carpaccio?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Gingerbread men?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Hot Dogs?


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum.

Tomato Soup?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

yUM

Pizza?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Carrots?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Ham?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Bacon?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Key lime pie?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck!

Cabbage?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

pesto pasta?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Raisins?


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

cucumber?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

pickles


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

yuck

popsicles?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Ice cream?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

yum of course

pomegranate?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

blueberries?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Peanuts?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

coconut juice?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Coconut water?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Almond milk?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Apple juice?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Cashew milk?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

(is that a thing??) it sounds gross so yuck.

Skim milk?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

(yes I actually use it with my cereal, it's pretty good.)     ^Yuck

Squid ink?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

(never had it, but it sounds gross xD)

Tap water?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Salt water?


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck.

Lickerish?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Licorice*sorry
YUM

Pancakes?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Sour candy?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Garlic bread?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Cheesesticks


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Butter?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck/Yum 
Depends if its in cookies, cake, etc. Yuck by itself.

Broccoli!


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Gummy worms?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Lemons?


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

By themselves yuck 

Steak?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Mint?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Basil


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Bay leaves?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

uhh never had sounds good tho.

cheese fondue?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Beet salad?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Fried chicken?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

maple syrup?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Almond butter?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Pork Rind/Cracklings/Chicharron...


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Dirt? lol


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck XD

Earth Pies
(The graham cracker, chocolate pudding, gummy worm, etc mix)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum!

Fruit loops?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

yUm

Brownies?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Sugar cookies?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Macadamia nut cookies?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Sugar cookies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

jam cookies


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Cherries?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Whipped cream?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Potato gratin?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Triple fudge brownies topped with powdered sugar?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Yogurt


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Ice cream with Oreos, gummy worms, sprinkles, and caramel sauce topped on it?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

YASSSSSS!

Hot chocolate?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 9, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> YASSSSSS!
> 
> Hot chocolate?



Yes!

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Popcorn with hot sauce on top?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Ooh yum

Mangos?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Yuck

Shrimp?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Grapes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yummy

Peach cobbler?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Orange juice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

yum!

oyster?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yucky.

Lobster?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

albacore sashimi?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2016)

never had it (though I love sashimi)

mint ice cream


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Drumsticks (ice cream)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Root beer float?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

YUM

Blueberry pie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Yum

Peppermint bark?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

yum

salted caramel?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yuck

croissants dipped in Nutella?


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum!! Anything Nutella, YUM!!!
Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

greek yogurt?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

onions


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

bavarian pretzels?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

honey


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

nachos?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

tiramisu?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

espresso?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

red velvet cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

ah I have to say yuck because 2 bottles of red food coloring goes into one of those cakes 

pistachios?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

carrot cake?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum!
Chocolate cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

lemon gelato?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Popcorn?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Corn chips?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Potato chips?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Bananas


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Peanut butter?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Jam?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

White bread?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Bagels?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Cream cheese?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Pannacotta?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Toast?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum (Depends on what kind of bread it is, though.)

Chocolate?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

White chocolate?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Pie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Cake?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Cow?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Meat loaf?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Pop tarts?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Burgers?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Nutella?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

miso soup?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Never tried it >.<

Pomegranates?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

YUM

Pumpkin?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Not sure I've tried it plain or cooked really before, but I like Pumpkin seeds

Kiwis?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

mostly yum..

vodka?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yuck

sushi


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

yum!
chili mayonnaise?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yuck

pineapple


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

yuck

peanut butter


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

yum & ciao bella 

gummy bears?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

sour patch kids?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

yum!

onion crisps?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum, but I have to rub off some of the extra sugar.

Cabbage


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 10, 2016)

yuck. 

pork?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Beef?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Oatmeal?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum
Camomile tea?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Maple syrup?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Jerky


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Roast beef?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Coke


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Pepsi?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Shrimp?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Lobster?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck
Oreos?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Ice cream


----------



## evies (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Dates ?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

yuk

ramen?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Chicken?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

fried? >-< yum

white chocolate


----------



## Peter (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

garlic bread


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

yum
kit-kats?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Banana cream pie?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate cake?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Stew?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Chili?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Corn dogs?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum-ish, I haven't eaten one in a long time xD

Corn on the cob?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yuck

Dark chocolate?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum
Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Coffee cake?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Angel Cake


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Frog legs?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Never Had

Orange Soda Ice Cream Floats


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Tacos Pescado


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

tamales?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Butter?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum, I suppose?

Sushi


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum (I only like California roll though)

Strawberries dipped in chocolate?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum

Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yum!!

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Tensu (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yum

sugar?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 10, 2016)

Too much, Yuck. And eating it with a spoon.

Buffalo wings?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

yummmm

pizza rolls?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 10, 2016)

yum!
orange juice?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 10, 2016)

yummm

Broccoli?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

!!!UNPOPULAR OPINION ALERT!!!

Yum, particularly WITHOUT cheese but instead steamed a little bit with some butter and lemon pepper

---

Orange Chicken


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

lol I like broccoli too.  yum

garlic naan?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 10, 2016)

YUM!
almonds?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

never heard of it

cheesecake flavored yogurt?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Yum!

tamales?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

Yum

Hot tamales


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 11, 2016)

never tried it. 

takoyaki?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

never had looks good tho

deer?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Never had it.

Lamb?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

I think I've had it in a gyro in New York. The sandwich was very yummy so I'll go with yum~

S'mores?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 11, 2016)

yum

roasted brussel sprouts?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

yUCK

Pastries?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 11, 2016)

yum 

dried apricot?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Yum

Dried mangoes?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Yuck

Popcorn?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 11, 2016)

yum

hummus?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Yum omg

Wheat bread?


----------



## Tensu (Jan 11, 2016)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

yummy

tangerine?


----------



## tae (Jan 11, 2016)

yum.

jajjangmyeon.


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

i don't know what that is but i will say yum.

frosted doughnuts?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm oml

Apple juice?


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Yum

Horse meat?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

Um? Idk never tried it haha c: but I'll say yum.

Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Yum

Caramel macchiatos?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 12, 2016)

yuck, I don't really drink coffee but when I do I like it black 

bibimbap?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 12, 2016)

never had it!

chai tea?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

yuck

matcha kit kat?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

uh never had but im not a fan of most chocolate and/or cant eat it anyways.

mango salsa?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 12, 2016)

yum

sausages?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

ehh depends usually yuck.

chicken tacos?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum

Falafel?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

Never had any!

Rice?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Yummmmm

Pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

mm yea bb

sashimi?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

yum~

good luck charms?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

yum hah

lobster soup?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 12, 2016)

never had one!

burrito?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

yum gief meow

cat food

yes i tried this when i was a kid don't judge


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 12, 2016)

lol yuck

cupcakes


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 12, 2016)

yum

macarons?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Depends on what kind, but yuck.

Vanilla?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 12, 2016)

depends in quantity

spinach?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Yuck

Tuna?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

ehh yuck unless it's sushi

sea weed`?


----------



## teto (Jan 12, 2016)

Ew

Snickers?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum!

...Yogurt-covered raisins?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

oh god yuck.. yuck

almonds?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum

Pork?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum

_Pulled_ Pork?


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum!
Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 12, 2016)

yum

croissants?


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 12, 2016)

Super yum!!!!

Liqourice?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Yuck

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum

S'mores?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 12, 2016)

yum

chewy toffee?


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

yum

popcorn?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum yum!

Licorice?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Still yuck

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

yuck?

fried chicken skin?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

YUMMMMMY YESSSS HUNNNYYY YESSS 

waffles?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum

Deep fried oreos?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Yuck omg is that even a thing...?

POMEGRANATE MY BAE OMG T.T


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2016)

yum

cranberry juice?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Yuck 

me ( yum ovvi )

Dark chocolate ( ew )


----------



## Lumira (Jan 12, 2016)

dark chocolate is so yum

veggie straws?


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2016)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

never tried it, but ima go with yuck

pickle


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

Yum!

Pickle _Pops_


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

yuck lmao

poop


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 13, 2016)

wtf?  yuck

cold soba noodles?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yum

Fajitas?


----------



## Anine (Jan 13, 2016)

Yum!

Oranges?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 13, 2016)

mostly yuck

cherries?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

Yum, unless they are the super syrupy kind.

Cream of Wheat


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 13, 2016)

Yuck!

...Cream Soda?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 13, 2016)

yum

cream bread?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 13, 2016)

yuk

nutella?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

yuck and i cant eat it lol

rice?


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 13, 2016)

YUM!

Brown rice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

yum-ish depends on the dish

cream puffs?


----------



## Dilpyckle (Jan 13, 2016)

*YUM*!

Corn chips?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 13, 2016)

yum!

marshmallows ?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 13, 2016)

yum

roasted seaweed?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 14, 2016)

never had one 

onigiri?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 14, 2016)

yum

mushrooms?


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yuck.

Peach Tea?


----------



## kira_lotus12 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yum!

Takoyaki?​


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 14, 2016)

yuck

black beans?


----------



## Shinylatias (Jan 14, 2016)

Yuck

Bacon?


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 14, 2016)

Yuck

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 14, 2016)

Yum!

Meatloaf


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 14, 2016)

My grandma's meatloaf Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

Yummy

Popsicles?


----------



## Crash (Jan 14, 2016)

yummmm
cheesecake?​


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

strawberry but i don't really like the other

strawberry cookies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 14, 2016)

i love fresh strawberries but yuck to strawberry cookies

grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 15, 2016)

sounds nice so yum!

mug cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

I have to say yuck because any food from a microwave grosses me out

tiramisu?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Blue cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

parmesan cheese?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Almond milk?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

spinach pizza?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

I've had it once so yummy.

coconut milk?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

lagsana?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Refried beans?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

mushroom ravioli?


----------



## emmareid (Jan 15, 2016)

yum!!

bloody mary (the drink- nonalcoholic version)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

yum but I like the alcoholic version 

pumpkin cake?


----------



## emmareid (Jan 15, 2016)

ooh 
i've never heard of that, but it sounds yum!

chicken and waffles


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

fried green tomatoes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

matcha cake?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 15, 2016)

???

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck 

Glazed donuts?


----------



## emmareid (Jan 15, 2016)

yum!!

raw coconut


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

ravioli?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

avocados?


----------



## Pastell (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum!

Melonpan (Its a type of sweet bun)?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

never had it before 

olives?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck.

Onions.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

pocky?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

Pudding?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 16, 2016)

Yum


Hash browns? (idek if I spelled that right)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 16, 2016)

yum

cream cheese?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

yuck

mashed potatoes & gravy >:333


----------



## Heichou_ (Jan 16, 2016)

Yum!~

Half-boiled eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

yuck!

rice?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 16, 2016)

yum
watermelon?


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

yummy especially with a little bit of chili powder mmmm

chicken nuggets?


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2016)

Yum.

Spaghetti?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

yum

raviolis


----------



## Heichou_ (Jan 16, 2016)

Yuck!

PB&J?


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

YUM

spinach?


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

yum

Broccoli?


----------



## Heichou_ (Jan 16, 2016)

So much yuck.

Cotten Candy Grapes? <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

Ew yuck

Juice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

yumm

carrots?


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

dipped in ranch then yum

cinnamon apples


----------



## Heichou_ (Jan 16, 2016)

Yum!

Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate sundae?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Yum

Cherries?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

satsuma oranges?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

squid!


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 17, 2016)

yuck
ramen?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

soba noodles?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

meatballs!


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

yuck

broccoli and cheese


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

chocolate mousse?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

new york cheesecake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

omg yum!!!

soft serve vanilla ice cream?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yummy

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

yum yummmmy <3

jelly donuts


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yuck

sushi


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

yummy 

Salads?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Yumm

Oranges?


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

yuck

strawberry lemonade <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yummy

Java chips?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

never had??

Lemonss


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

Cucumbers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

mochi ice cream?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Yum 

Tres leches cake?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

never had xD


soft pretzels


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

mustard?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

yuck

ketchup?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yum but not by itself

ocean water?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

YUCK
I've swallowed some and i threw up

mac &cheese

p.s i used to drink ketchup


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

yum..to the mac and cheese, not the drinking ketchup part

pancakes!


----------



## PearlOfTwinleaf123 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yum! Grapes?


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

yum!

Pineapples?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

Yum

Blueberries?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 17, 2016)

yuck i guess

mash potato?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

yum if homemade.

cream puffs


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

yummeh

Sour patch kids?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

eh yum i guess i dont eat them so often..

turnips?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

Yum i think

Pretzels?


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2016)

Yuck. I could never eat them. Worst snacks ever.

Reese's cup?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 17, 2016)

Yum? I've never tried them

Cashews?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

sweet potato fries?


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

Yuck

Shrimp?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

Yums

Rice crackers?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

yum, depending on what brand

grapes?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

udon?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

yuck

cinnamon rolls


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

Teriyaki chicken?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

uh, yum, i guess

chili dogs


----------



## riummi (Jan 17, 2016)

yum

honeydew?


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 17, 2016)

Yuuum

Boba?


----------



## riummi (Jan 17, 2016)

yum ofc

watermelon juice


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

yUM

coconut water?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

California rolls?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 18, 2016)

Yum

Pepper steak?


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2016)

Yuck (Never liked steak)

Bananas?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

Yuck

Moon pies?


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2016)

yum!

sweet chilli sauce?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

never tried it rip

ramen noodles?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 18, 2016)

Yum!!!

Leek?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 18, 2016)

double post


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

raspberry lemonade


----------



## Lumira (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

sweet potato?


----------



## skarmory (Jan 18, 2016)

yuck

dark chocolate?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yucky

boba tea


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 18, 2016)

yum
jolly ranchers?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yum!!!

spiced chai tea


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

Yum

Iced Chai Latte


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

yuck

baguette?


----------



## soda (Jan 18, 2016)

OUI OUI 

tater tots


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

butter?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

yum but not by itself hehe

cake (any kind)


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 18, 2016)

Yum

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

chocolate truffles?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

yum!


Thin mint cookies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

black truffles?  (the mushrooms)


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

yuck

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

matzo ball soup?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

It sounds yum so yum


donut burger?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

Yum/ck (i d k)

Orange juice?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yummmm.

green tea frapp?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

java chip frappuccino?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yummmmmy

blueberry scone


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

Yum!


caramel macchiato?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yum!

milk tea??


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

YUM

gummy bears?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 18, 2016)

YUM!

grapefruit?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

oh yummy!

pineapple?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

yum with chili powder even yummier

kiwi?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

yum!

Toaster stroodles?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yum!

macaroni & cheese?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

yumm

apples


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yum!

caesar salad?


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

yum

cinnamon


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

yum


Kettle cooked chips?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yum!

butterfinger chocolate


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 19, 2016)

Yum

York Patties


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 19, 2016)

yum
yogurt?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 19, 2016)

yum.

garlic mashed potatoes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 19, 2016)

Yum!

Garlic fries?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

yum, pretty much anything with garlic is yum!  (except garlic ice cream, which I've tried lol)

limeade?


----------



## PearlOfTwinleaf123 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yum! Tacos?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

taquitos?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 19, 2016)

Yum

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

kettle corn?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 19, 2016)

yum!

s'mores


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 19, 2016)

yum!

box of chocolates?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 19, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate fondue?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 19, 2016)

yum!

watermelon sticks?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

yuck! 

sashimi?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 19, 2016)

yum! 

takoyaki?


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

yuck

popcorn?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 19, 2016)

Yuck

Pasta?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 19, 2016)

yum 

pineapple?


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

cranberry juice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 19, 2016)

omg yum!

this?


Spoiler


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

yuck

peanut butter


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> omg yum!
> 
> this?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Please remove that image as no doubt it could make a fair number of people on here very uncomfortable or queasy.




Pxter said:


> yuck
> 
> peanut butter



Yuck. Spaghetti hoops from Aldi?


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

yuck

spinach?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


OMG I'm about to barf

hi Peter!  yum 

strawberries?


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

haha hey! yum c:

cream cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

pesto pasta?


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

lemon sorbet?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

yuuuck  ; o ; 

chocolate? ^o^


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

kcookies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

brownies?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

curly fries?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

yum

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

Yum

Mashed Cauliflower


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 20, 2016)

yum 

olive oil?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

Yum, I suppose.

LARD


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 20, 2016)

yuck

champagne?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

yum.. damn expensive booze tho.

vodka?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 20, 2016)

hi moko! yum in cocktails 

sparkling mineral water?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

hi <3

oh yes yum especially with melon flavor -w-

hm hm red bull?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

Yuck

Monster Rehab


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

ehh yuck m8

rhubarb yoghurt?


----------



## Aizu (Jan 20, 2016)

yuck ; n ; 
uhh Rice Crackers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

ah those yuck

miso soup


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 20, 2016)

yum!

okonomiyaki?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

yum gief

squid?


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

Yuck

Cheese Puffs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

yum lol <3

mtn dew?


----------



## simply_courtney (Jan 20, 2016)

Yum

Fried Rice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Fried Rice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

yum!

california rolls?


----------



## simply_courtney (Jan 20, 2016)

Yum

Chorizo?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

yuckkkk im not a fan of sausages and hot dogs lol.

beer?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 20, 2016)

yuck

kimchi?


----------



## boujee (Jan 20, 2016)

yuck 

wine coolers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

depends on the flavor

chicken skewer


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 20, 2016)

yuck 

burrito?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

yum!!

red wine?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't know - Not a drinker unless it comes to...

Blood Marries


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

eh yuck not much for drinks

french fries


----------



## skarmory (Jan 20, 2016)

yum!

sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

yesss yum

turkey?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

Yum

Giblet Gravy


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 20, 2016)

yuck

corn bread?


----------



## Toot (Jan 20, 2016)

Yum

Baked Zucchini


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 20, 2016)

yum

watermelon?


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yUm

jasmine rice?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

yum

me


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yum 

chocolate rice krispies?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

never tried em lmao don't kill me

apple juice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

yum?

avocado


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

yuk

cheese


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yum

cheese

OMG SAME THOUGHTSSS


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 21, 2016)

yum

churros?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

Yum

Jelly Beans


----------



## Cailey (Jan 21, 2016)

yum I want some now. 

goldfish?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 21, 2016)

yum

cool ranch doritos?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 21, 2016)

yummm

peach cobbler?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

ehh yuck i love how i have to google every other food cause i'm not from somewhere america.

anyways.. salt licorice?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 21, 2016)

yuck

ham?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 21, 2016)

Yuck

Pasta


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

Yum

Cheese Sticks


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

Yum

Sour candy?


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

Yum

Processed cheese


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Yuck! 

Spaghetti?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

yum

grapefruit juice?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Yum!

Pomegranate juice?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

yum!

hi chew candy?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 22, 2016)

yuck but the green apple flavor ones are YUM!

spread with nutella spread with cookie crumbs on top?


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Never had but it sounds yum! 

Strawberry pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

yum

butterscotch pie?


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

Yum

Mango pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

yuck

mochi ice cream?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

yum!

scrambled eggs?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Yum

Mayo?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

Yummy

Snickers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

yum

twix?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2016)

yum

Angel food cake


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Yum!

Blueberry Icecream?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds Tasty!

Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## Lumira (Jan 22, 2016)

yummm

dark chocolate?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

Yum

Caramel (CAR-mel)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

yum

honey?


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

yuck

pancakes?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

yasss yum

cheesecake?


----------



## Bella8236 (Jan 23, 2016)

yum!

avocado?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

lovvvvvve it.

peanut butter?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2016)

yum!

almond butter?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

never tried it but i really want to. so i'll say yum for now.

raspberries?


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

never really tried them.

sprinkled cupcakes?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

yuck. i actually hate cupcakes. muffins are the way to go

banana bread?


----------



## Story (Jan 23, 2016)

Yum.
Aloe Vera water?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

never had it before. sounds very healthy. so yum?

poppy seed muffins?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2016)

yum

banana bread?


----------



## Story (Jan 23, 2016)

Yum. Haven't had them in years though.

Ginger Beer?


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

yuck

root beer?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2016)

yum! one of my favorite drinks

fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

haven't tried it

kettle cooked popcorn?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

yum

lasagna?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2016)

yum

mushroom risotto?


----------



## Peter (Jan 23, 2016)

yum!

miso soup?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 23, 2016)

yum

matcha ice cream?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 23, 2016)

yum

waffles?


----------



## You got mail! (Jan 23, 2016)

Yum!

Fruit salad?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 23, 2016)

yuck

nerds?


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

yum

pizza


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

definitely yum

white chocolate?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2016)

yuck, I only like milk or dark 

pumpkin bread?


----------



## skarmory (Jan 23, 2016)

yum!

gingerbread?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2016)

yum!

roasted marshmallows?


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

YUMM

fruit punch?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 23, 2016)

Yum

Frozen Lemonade


----------



## Cailey (Jan 23, 2016)

yum!

kung-pao shrimp?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

yumm

octopus


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 24, 2016)

yuck

guacamole?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2016)

Yuck.

Stale bread?


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

yuck

hot dogs?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 24, 2016)

Yum!

Butterscotch?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

like.. the pumpkin or? idek whatever never had.. 

oat ball?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 24, 2016)

I have no clue what it tastes like, but I don't like raisins so probably yuck.

Sour Belts (if that's what they're indeed called in English)


----------



## meowduck (Jan 24, 2016)

Yum!
mashed potatoes? <33


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

yum

also oat balls usually dont have raisins in them unless it's the healthy kind..

anyways.. cheese bread?


----------



## meowduck (Jan 24, 2016)

yum!
ANIMAL CRACKERS???


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

yuck

hot cheetos


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 24, 2016)

Yum, especially hot cheetos

Tamales


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

oh god gief meow

espresso?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't think I've tried that, but sounds kinda yuck to me  

Chocolate silk cheesecake?


----------



## Peter (Jan 24, 2016)

yuck

pain au chocolat?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 24, 2016)

omg yum!

flan?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

mug brownie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

yum i guess xD

deer meat?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

lol no..yuck

live octopus?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

umm yuck lol

fish balls?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

yuck

cheese balls?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

if you mean like cheetos but as balls yum if like real cheese balls yuck lol

mango chicken?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

actual cheeseball lol. and ive never had mango chicken before o.o 

spinanch pizza?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 26, 2016)

I live for spinach pizza tbh

Kimchi?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

yum

cola gummies?


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2016)

yum!

potato waffles?


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 26, 2016)

sounds yum but never had it
mac and cheese


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

hi peter!  yum of course

ninja'd

but yum to mac and cheese too - not the stuff from the box though!

kinder chocolate?


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2016)

heyyy c: yum, especially bueno!

guacamole?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

yum!  avocados in any form is yum

croissants?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

Yum! 

Lefse? (Norwegian - and amazing xD)


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 26, 2016)

i've never had it before but think is yum

caramel apples?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 26, 2016)

Yum!

Seaweed salad anyone?


----------



## matt (Jan 26, 2016)

Yuck

Scones


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 26, 2016)

Yum

Hot chocolate?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

yuck

green curry?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 26, 2016)

Yuck

Cashews?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

yuck

french fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

yummm

halloumi cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey moko! Yum

Chana masala?


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Never heard of it

Tuna?


----------



## Toot (Jan 26, 2016)

bleh...

Fried Zucchini?


----------



## Temmie (Jan 26, 2016)

Yum

Apple slices with cinnamon?


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Nnooopee yuck

Capers? xD


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

yum

olives?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

yuckkkk

pineapple?


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

yum

red velvet cake?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

yum, though i rarely ever have it

colby jack cheese?


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

yuck

pepper jack cheese?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

yum

oreos?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 26, 2016)

Yum!

Snickerdoodle cookies?


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Eating one right now  so yum

Ice cream cake?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 27, 2016)

eh yuck I guess

roasted plantain (banana) chips?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Cabbage?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Broccoli


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum if it's with ranch

Pepe?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum  

Kale?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Yuck

Chocolate covered bacon?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Ew, whats wrong with you? 

Tofu?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

N/A

Chocolate covered Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Yummy!!
Chocolate covered pickles?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

No on so many levels. 

Calzones?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate covered bananas?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate Covered Pizza


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh. Hell. No. 

Portobello Mushrooms anyone??


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Yuck.

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yassssss&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57341;

Chocolate covered watermelon?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 27, 2016)

Yuck, the only chocolate covered fruit I like are strawberries 

Cucumber sandwiches?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yo thats the good stuff  

Gyros?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Pancakes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum.

Waffles?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum of course!

Maple syrup?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

So-so.

Brownie batter?


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum! Yes please!

Peanut butter and pickle sammich?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 27, 2016)

yuck

oreo ice cream?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

YUM

Porrige?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm down for that.

Icecream with fries?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Yassss

Cotton candy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Yummy.

Granola?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yo I can eat that by the handful

Soy Sauce anyone?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Potatoes?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum~

Dried Mango strips?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Grapes?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum~

Orange Tofu? (Like the orange chicken you'll order at your local Chinese take out but with tofu instead)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

sounds good i guess..

orange juice?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh HELLLLL NO! I hate that tbh and its the most vile thing you can eat imo. 

Mochi?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Yummeh
Seaweed?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

yum

goulash soup?


----------



## rynnamomisa624 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum!!!
Jellyfish (yes people actually eat them XP)


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I've never tried that when I still ate those type of things so im indifferent. 

Carambola aka Starfruit?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum
White chocolate?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yum 

Red Bean Icecream?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Never had it, but probably yum
Thai curry?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I AM THE BIGGEST HOE FOR CURRY LIKE YOU DONT UNDERSTANNNNNNDDDDD

Anywho~ Wb Green Tea Icecream?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

ME TOO, BISH
YUM, BISH
PI?A APPLES


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

EW PLZ NO ((eating all that hair cake must have ruined your taste buds, papa franku.))

Movie theater styled popcorn?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

YAS, BISH
WATER


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

IM A THIRSTY THOT OF COURSE GIVE ME THAT H2OOOOOOOe  ((im trash I had to do it))

Sashimi?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

never had ittt
salt?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

You mean me? How can I hate myself?

Hot sauce mixed with ketchup and mayo?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Aka hot sauce in fry sauce.. probably yum. cuz fry sauce is yum. YUM
Squid children


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't eat meat so no squid children for me. 

Caesar salad anyone?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Meh - occasionally yum xD

Buffalo ? xD [so good!]


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

Never Had

Venison


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Never tried it // Don't even know what it is >.<

Shrimp?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I had it before when I used to eat that. It's okay but its nothing to make a huge deal over imo.

Guava?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Never had it

Coconut water with pulp?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

never had it. sounds pretty yummy though. 

salami?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

It's fab. My dad and grandpa hate it though, because of the pulp. They sell it in the international aisle
Yum

Kpop singers' hair?


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 28, 2016)

Yuck, it probably tastes like french fries and glue. Lol

Fried calamari?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 28, 2016)

Yuck.

Egg Foo Young?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 28, 2016)

whats that? o.o

your boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Yum  ((jk im a single and thirsty thot))

Passionfruit icecream?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

mm yass yum

chili tomato soup?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Conflicting

Chocolate covered cookie dough?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 28, 2016)

yuck

pineapple?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Ew.

Froyo?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2016)

Isn't that ice-cream? I'll assume yum.

Lemons + sugar.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

uh yuck lol

cherries


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

yUM~

Lemon with a peppermint stick shoved inside of it, that you use to drink to lemon juice.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

ew

face oil?


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

wtf

cookies & Creme?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

yummeh

spam


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

You make me cry.

Green Tea Frappes anyone?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

yu so basic m8

POOMPKAIN SPAICE


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

GETOUTTA HERE PLEB AND GREEN TEA MAKES E M HAPPYY

Red Bean Mochi?


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

what's tha 

white chocolate mocha?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

yas pls

Clown noses


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

n ha

Eggplant?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

ew

food?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

ew, what are you? A HUMAN?! AHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

LoL Who run the world? Not lizard people, oversized plants do~


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

SNEOPLE


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

You gross overgrown weed, please leave.

Anywho~ Anybody like Cold Stone sig icecream?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

OMG YAS

Food from BuzzFeed videos?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Yasssss

In & Out?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

YAS

Caribou jerkey?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

never had it. sounds interesting though

romaine lettuce?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

Yummeh

eskimo ice cream?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akutaq


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

i don't really like how it's made with animal fat or veggie shortening, so i'm gonna have to say yuck

frozen yogurt?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Bombbbbbb

Walnuts?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 28, 2016)

yum

goji berries?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

never had 'em

Rock candy?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Huh?

Smores?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 29, 2016)

yum

chocolate croissants?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Yum~

Cheesecake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 29, 2016)

yum!  especially NY cheesecake 

chocolate mousse?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Yum~

Tiramisu?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 29, 2016)

yum!!!!

Nutella crepe?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Yummmm~~~~~

Green Tea Crepe??


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

Meh

Chicken marrow?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

as gross as it sounds, yum actually. i've eaten it since i was young, before i really knew what it was. my mom always called it, in chinese, bone meat.

macaroons?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

yummeh

coconut macaroons?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

sounds like yum

coffee?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm more of an -? and -chino person, tbh

Listerine mint mouth strips


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yum. i love gum and mints

strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

(they kill me. I can barely breathe when I have them XD)
yum-yum

ice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yum. fun to crunch on

red hot fire balls? (i hate these)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

ew

Anne Burrel's hair?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

lol what

funnel cake?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

YAS, BISH

Peanut butter


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

churros?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum!

Nachos?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 30, 2016)

yum!

galaxy ice cream?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum!

Orange sherbet ice cream?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 30, 2016)

Yuck~

Five Guys?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yuck

In n' Out?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 30, 2016)

never heard of it

cheese stick?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

Tangerines?


----------



## Mao (Jan 30, 2016)

yum... kinda

pistachios?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

prickly pear?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum~

Durian?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yuck

Sushi


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

Pizza


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yuuuumm

Spaghetti


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yumm

Fruit salad?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

Sugar Cookies


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate cake?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

Waffle fries?


----------



## Mao (Jan 30, 2016)

yum they are a blessing

avocado


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 30, 2016)

Never had one.

Skittles?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

Curly fries?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

popcorn chicken?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

yumm

strawberry milkshake?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

white chocolate macadamia nut cookies?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

Mushrooms


----------



## You got mail! (Jan 30, 2016)

Yuck

S'mores?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yuck

Peanuts


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

cherries


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

PB&J?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 30, 2016)

yOOooOoOoo I'm craving that HELLA hard rn

Seaweed salad (im craving that **** too rn)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Probably yum

Pad Thai?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 30, 2016)

Yummmm~

Onigiri?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

Tuna


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yuck

Lollipop?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 30, 2016)

yum, only the ones from See's Candies though

ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

caramel ice cream?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

blondies?


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

what

fruit parfait?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yum

blondies are non-chocolatey brownies. so like peanut butter or vanilla or butterscotch.

sour patch kids?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yum

Lemons


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

Yum

Butterscotch candies?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 31, 2016)

yuck

candy cane?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 31, 2016)

Yum~

Fudge?


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Yum

Pickles


----------



## VividVero (Jan 31, 2016)

Yum~

Chinese takeout?


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Yumm~

Cinnamon cereal?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 31, 2016)

Yasssss

Salmon sashimi?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

yuck. i hate raw fish. 100% cooked is the way to go for me.

nutella/hazelnut spread?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

yuck

bolognese sauce


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

how can you hate nutella ;-;
yuck

Mojo creolo chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

ehh idek never had

(i cant eat nuts and sweet stuff like it.. blech)

orange chocolate?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 31, 2016)

Yum

Hershey's chocolate??


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yum!!

Spinach?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

carrots?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 31, 2016)

Yum

Herr's chips?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

broccoli?


----------



## wassop (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

fruit punch ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

yum i guess never really had.

doritos?


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

funnel cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

jalape?o chips?


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

yum!!!

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

sweet potato tempura?


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

yuck

ramen noodles (I've been craving these for so long)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

udon noodles?


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

tiramisu


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

yum

yakisoba?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 1, 2016)

yum

salmon sushi?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 1, 2016)

yum!

unagi?


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

Yum.

Brownies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 1, 2016)

yum! so good with vanilla ice cream 

jasmine tea?


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 1, 2016)

Never tried it - sounds good

Oatmeal


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

Yum!
Lime jelly?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

yuck. don't really like jelly- much prefer jam

string cheese?


----------



## nami26 (Feb 1, 2016)

yum!

cr?me brulee


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 1, 2016)

yum

shabu shabu?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

looks pretty yummy to me

garlic bread?


----------



## pacemaker (Feb 1, 2016)

yum!
hmm.. manicotti?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 2, 2016)

yum

satsuma oranges?


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Yuck

Perogies ?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 2, 2016)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 2, 2016)

yum!!!

tzatziki?


----------



## loi564 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yuck! 
Pasta?


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 3, 2016)

Yummm!

Boba?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

YUM. bubble tea is life.

jjajangmyeon?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 3, 2016)

yum

bibimbap?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

YUM. I love dolsot bibimbap more though. best when the rice is a little burned on the bottom. 

how about goulash?


----------



## Katattacc (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't think i've ever had that  but i'll say yum!

jager?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

yuck bc taste, yum bc intoxication. 

how about soju?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 3, 2016)

yum

yakitori?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

yumm omg it's so good!

how about green tea mochi


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 3, 2016)

yum of course!  even though I have the chocolate ones in my freezer now 

bagels?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

yuck

after eight?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 3, 2016)

yum

candy canes?


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 3, 2016)

Never tried one :\

Egg sandwich?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 4, 2016)

Yum

Cheese cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 4, 2016)

yum!!!

chocolate cake?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 4, 2016)

Yumm

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 4, 2016)

yum

mango?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

yummmmmm~
sponge cake?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

yummm

MY HAIR AS A BOWL OF NOODLES


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 5, 2016)

your hair is beautiful so yum duh!

kiwi?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 5, 2016)

yum

blueberries?


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 5, 2016)

Yum, but only if they're perfectly ripe.
Sushi?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

YUM RAW FISH


MY HOMEWORK


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 5, 2016)

Yum. Homework is the best source of fiber. 

Cucumbers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 5, 2016)

yum

split pea soup?


----------



## riummi (Feb 5, 2016)

never had ;u;

pumpkin soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 5, 2016)

yum!

Ritter Sport chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

yuck

kale?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 5, 2016)

yum!

sweet potatoes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 5, 2016)

yuck

spicy seafood ramen? (just had that hehe)


----------



## Peter (Feb 5, 2016)

yuck

banana milkshake?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

Yuck

Coconut candy?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 5, 2016)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 5, 2016)

yum

garlic naan?


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

yuck

cheesy bread


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

Very yum

Fried shrimp?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

yum

octopus


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

yuck

coffee with no cream or sugar?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

yuck coffee is gross

green tea


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

yum

caramel candy?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 5, 2016)

Yumm

Chocolate cake?


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

Yum, but sometimes it's too sweet for me

Rainbow popcorn?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 6, 2016)

yuck

pierogies?


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 6, 2016)

I had to google it. They sound really good (depending on what's in it).

Eel rolls?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

sounds like yuck

boiled eggs?


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Eel rolls are super good (you have to like sushi though obviously) c:

I don't like eggs in any way other than omelettes and scrambled. 

Pesto sauce?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 6, 2016)

yum

coconut curry?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yum-ish

ravioli?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

no idea what is

fried worms? lol


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 7, 2016)

ewwwww yuck

kouign amann?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 7, 2016)

whats that?

tom yam?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

??

sweet potatoes?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum ^^

Pumpkin spice coffee?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

White chocolate mocha?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Caramel?
also, 16,666 post


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum!

Avocado?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

yum

Rabbit?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Never tried it

New England clam chowder?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

yum

guacamole


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate Chip Cookies?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

yum

french onion dip?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Lobster with butter?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 7, 2016)

Yuck to seafood.

Potato chips?


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

yum

candy canes


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Caramel covered apples?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

yum

jumbo marshmallows?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Pocky?


----------



## umeplum (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum! 
Mini Marshmallows!


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

nom

plum tea?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

yuck

carrots


----------



## Puffy (Feb 7, 2016)

Yuck

Celery


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 7, 2016)

With peanut butter, yum.

Tacos?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken fried steak with mashed potatoes?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2016)

yuck 

Thai tea?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

yum

bubble tea?


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 7, 2016)

Sadly I've never had it but it sounds really good.

Salmon?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Milkshakes?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Yum

Clams/oysters?


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 7, 2016)

Yuck

Apple pie?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Yum

White chocolate?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 8, 2016)

yuck

clam chowder?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Yum!

Tomato soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 8, 2016)

yum

sourdough bread?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Yum

Medium rare steak?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

yum

chocolate fries? (fries with chocolate syrup on top)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

I never tried it before, but it sounds yummy

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Trip (Feb 8, 2016)

yum 

grilled cheese?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

yum.

green tea kit kat?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Yum

Twinkies?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

yum

fried chicken skin?


----------



## Trip (Feb 8, 2016)

yum

pesto?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

yuck

udon?


----------



## Fenix (Feb 8, 2016)

yum

milk rice?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 8, 2016)

Yum

Pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

yum

waffles?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

yum

bananas?


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 8, 2016)

If they have brown spots, YUMM!

Oreo's?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Yum

Peanut butter crackers?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

yumm

margarita pizza?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 8, 2016)

yum

egg rolls


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

depends on what's in them, but yum

apple pie?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Yum

Nachos with cheese and salsa?


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

Yum

Chili cheese dog?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum

Caramel popcorn?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 9, 2016)

yum

cherries?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

YoyOyOyOYoYyOYOoOO

Onigiri?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yum ffffff

brown beans?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

Noice, Noice.

Mofongo?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 9, 2016)

yuck

congee?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

ehh that rice soup? yuck

cream puffs?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum

Tootsie pops?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

uh yuck

luis cilias eyebrows

lol no.. how about some tuna?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum!

Cheese fries with bacon bits?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

yum yeS

black eyed peas (the beans lol not the music group)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

lol! Yum

Pastrami sandwich?


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken salad?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum

Baked potato?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum

Pasta?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

So-so

veggie pizza??


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

yum

sour patch kids?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum

Jelly-filled donuts?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

yuck (the first bite is good, but after that, it all gets too sugary)

bacon?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum! Everyone loves bacon 

Miso soup?


----------



## N e s s (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum I guess? I don't know what that is

Pocky!


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum if its anything but chocolate.

Fruit punch


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Yum

Gummy bears?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 10, 2016)

yum!  only the ones from Germany though 

ramen noodles?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

YES
Tbh I used to eat them like everyday. No wonder I was so chubby

Resetti's collectibles?


----------



## Puffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Delicious

Tears


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

Nom

Me


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

only if they're children's

baby carrots?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum

Reeses peanut butter cups?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

yummm

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum!

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum

Bacon


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum

Honey nut cheerios?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

yum

Oh's!


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 11, 2016)

yuck, I really don't like any cereal 

nachos?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Donut holes? (also called munchkins if you order them from Dunkin Donuts)


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Marshmallows


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Yogurt parfait?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum
Powdered donuts?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 11, 2016)

yum

cake pops?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Orange sherbet?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 11, 2016)

yum

affogato?


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

yuck because um I don't know what that is..

Tomatoes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

Yuck
Ketchup?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 11, 2016)

yum

onion rings?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 11, 2016)

yum 

gnocchi?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum! 

Red Bean icecream? :0:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

yum i guess i like the green bean ones so xD

ham?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 11, 2016)

Ew.

Spinach pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

yum !

fish sticks?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Sea salt popcorn?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 11, 2016)

yum

zebra popcorn?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

I've never heard of it, but I love all popcorn. Yum ^^

Salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

chocolate?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum!

Snickers bar?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

strawberry milkshake?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Cheese puffs?


----------



## pandapples (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Cereal milk?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum






cherries


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yumm

Ritz crackers?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

yum

yakisoba


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

yumm gief.

green tea?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Skittles?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

yum in small doses 

white tea?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

meh

enchilladas


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Dinosaur-shaped chicken nuggets?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

ew

coconut shrimp?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Lobster bisque?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Never had

Steak?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Waffles?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

butterscotch candies?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Lays potato chips?


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Feb 11, 2016)

Yumm

Grilled-Cheese Sandwich?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum! Especially when dipped in tomato soup

Caramel popcorn?


----------



## teshima (Feb 11, 2016)

more yum than yuck :^)

raw mussels?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Yuck

New England Clam Chowder?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

yum

salt


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum if it's used to season something c:

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

nom

apples


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 11, 2016)

Yum

Tuna casserole?


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 13, 2016)

Yuck

Pears?


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 13, 2016)

Yuck

Peaches?


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 13, 2016)

Yum

Pigs in blankets?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

yum

anchovie pizza


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

Never tried it, but people like to say it's horrible

Banana nut muffins?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

yuck i dont like bananas in food or dessert and i cant eat nuts lol

sour cream crisps ?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

Yum!

Baked beans?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

uhh is it like white beans then yum lol.

tomato soup


----------



## Peter (Feb 13, 2016)

yummm

mozzarella sticks


----------



## Trip (Feb 13, 2016)

yumm

pizza rolls?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

nom

bread


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

yum mostly.

almond flour?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2016)

Almonds are disgusting, I'd say, that sounds even worse. YUCK!

Blackberries.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 13, 2016)

yum (btw almond flour is great for gluten free pancakes & macarons!)

sourdough bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

(yes that flour taste butt sweat smh)

yum!

strawberry jam?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

yum

Sesame chicken?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 13, 2016)

hi Moko! yum!

now that I know you're here... dirty martini? lol


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

im only 11 so idk but probably yum XD

Cherries


----------



## wassop (Feb 13, 2016)

yuck 

grilled cheese ?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 13, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> im only 11 so idk but probably yum XD
> 
> Cherries



lol!  you would definitely think it's yuck! but cherries are yum!

watermelon?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja fest


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

yum

strawberries


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 13, 2016)

yum, my favorite fruit

matcha green tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

yum!

(lol pepper yum to that too ) but yeah mom made almond flour buns once i almost threw it up lol

soy milk?


----------



## Sonario648 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yum! 
Fiber One Bars!
And yes I'd eat them willingly because of them making me fart a lot


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

ew

Raviolli?


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

yum

macaroni?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

yum :3

brie cheese


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

yuck

gorgonzola?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

Yuck

Goat cheese with mixed berry jam on top of a triscuit?


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

yuck??

bacon


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

(Believe me, its AMAZING)
yum

black olives?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 13, 2016)

Yum

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

Yuck. I hate coconut.

Ice cream?


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

yum..

cotton candy


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

Yum

Noodles?


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

yum especially spicy ones uuu

hot Cheetos?


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

Yuck

Creme egg?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 13, 2016)

yuck, the filling is gross

bruschetta?


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 14, 2016)

Never heard of that

Avocado milkshake?


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yuck, that would kill me 

Vanilla flavored milk


----------



## riummi (Feb 14, 2016)

Yum~

Banana milk?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 14, 2016)

Yummy!

Pan fried tilapia?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)

Yumm

Fried dumplings?


----------



## teshima (Feb 14, 2016)

yum

kale chips?


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

yuck

tortillas?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 14, 2016)

Yum






?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)

Yuck. I used to like it as a kid, but not anymore

Lobster with butter?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

yummmmmmmm

sugar


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)

Yum

Kit Kats?


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

yum

twizzlers


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Adventure9 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate Truffles?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 14, 2016)

Yum!

Fried fish?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 14, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## riummi (Feb 14, 2016)

never tried em

red velvet cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 15, 2016)

yuck, because of so much red food coloring 

cream cheese & bagel?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum!

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 15, 2016)

yum!  i make them all the time!

Belgium waffles?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 15, 2016)

Yumm (I wish I could eat some of your pancakes omg)

Animal crackers?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 15, 2016)

yum 

soya ice cream?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 15, 2016)

yuck, I usually don't like any vegan desserts 

grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Espurr (Feb 15, 2016)

Top yum

Straight cream cheese.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 15, 2016)

yum

parmesan cheese?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum

Red velvet cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

never had but sounds good i guess? haha

chocolate eggs?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum!

Chili?


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

Sometimes yum!

Crackers?


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 15, 2016)

Yuck

Pineapple juice?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum

Almonds?


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 15, 2016)

Yuck

Garrett popcorn?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 15, 2016)

idkkkk

popcorn


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yum

sausage


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 15, 2016)

yuck

dr.pepper?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 15, 2016)

yuck

mtn. dew


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

yum

fanta


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yum

veggie chips?


----------



## Trip (Feb 15, 2016)

yum

nachos?


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

YUMMM

taquitos?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum!

Ham?


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

yum

cheese crackers


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yum 

takis


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

yum but i sadly can't even eat mild chip dip without crying so i can't even eat them because spiceyyyyy </3

chicken


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 15, 2016)

yum if it's not dry


Tostitos?


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum especially the ones with lemon flavor <333

Chocolate cupcakes?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum! 

Peanut M&Ms?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

yum

reese's pieces?


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 16, 2016)

Wat?

Cherry?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

yuck mostly haha unless it's cherry garcia ice cream

spicy fries?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

yum

tater tots?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

Yum!

Granola bars?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

yum

fried rice?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

Yum

Shrimp chips?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

those are kinda of meh...

whipped cream?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

yum

chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2016)

yuck

burritos?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

Yum

Sweet potato pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 17, 2016)

yum

fried green tomatoes?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum.

Curry?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 17, 2016)

yum!  

baked potato?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Yumm

String cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 17, 2016)

yum

buttermilk biscuits?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum!

Olive Garden breadsticks?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 17, 2016)

yuck because they are too bland 

minestrone soup?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum!

Hershey kisses?


----------



## radioloves (Feb 17, 2016)

Yummmmmmmmm


Poop?


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

yum

grapes?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum

Sauteed artichoke hearts


----------



## hestu (Feb 17, 2016)

Yuck

Carrot cake


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum!

Steamed dumplings?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

Yuck! I had a bad childhood experience with dumplings... don't ask, lol.

Tofu?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum! They can take on some amazing flavors

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

Y U M

candied yams?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

ehh yuck not a sweets person

curry hot dogs?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 17, 2016)

hey Moko!! never had one but sounds yum

yakitori?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

mm yum :3

gari/sushi ginger


----------



## Peter (Feb 17, 2016)

yum!

passionfruit


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

ehhh yuck

kiwi?


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

never had one so yuck

pickled eggs? (yum)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

yuck eggs.

fugu?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 17, 2016)

i know realistically if someone is preparing it for you it's risk free but.... naaaah, yuck

apple pie


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum!

Pigs feet (eww)


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

yuckk

lemons?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum!! I love all things lemon!

radishes?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum!

Frosted Flakes cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

egh yuck

kale?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum!

eggplant?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Yum!

Pink lemonade?


----------



## Peter (Feb 17, 2016)

yum!

mango juice


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 17, 2016)

eh

strawberries


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

Yum!

licorice?


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

yuck

popcorn?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

yum!

Playdough...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Come on, everyone has tried it at least once. It tastes like salty boogers.

Salty boogers? lol.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

lol! Definitely yuck. I tried it when I was a kid once.. It was orange so I thought it'd be orange flavor D:

Curly fries?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

Yum.

Snickerdoodles?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Yum

Pringles chips?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 18, 2016)

Yum

lasagna?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Yum

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## Trip (Feb 18, 2016)

yum

quesadilla?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 18, 2016)

yum

cornichon pickles?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

yuccckkk

lemons?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Yum! 

Orange soda?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 18, 2016)

Yum! I'm actually drinking some right now 

Cheesecake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 19, 2016)

yum

blackberries?


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

yum

hot dogs?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum ^u^

Medium rare steak?


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 19, 2016)

Yuck

7/11 chicken


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum. Never tried it, but they probably taste good

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Trip (Feb 19, 2016)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Watermelon?


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Apple sauce?


----------



## Trip (Feb 19, 2016)

yum

turkey?


----------



## teto (Feb 19, 2016)

yum

pasta?


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

yum

chocolate cake?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Pure Leaf iced tea?


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Ravioli ?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Starbursts?


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum , I like the pink ones .

Kit kat ?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum! They're my all-time favorite

Papa John's pizza?


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Domino's Pizza


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

Yuck. Too sweet

Fruit punch?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Chex Mix?


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Lays chips?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum

Bubble gum?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum for like 5 minutes


Coconut water?


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

Yuck

Coconut milk


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 19, 2016)

Yuck. [Unless it's being used as an ingredient in something yummy]

Bungeoppang


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

Omfg yes

cheesecake?


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh yes please. 

Daifuku?


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

what

flaming hot cheetos (im craving these so bad)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

Yum! (I hope you can buy them soon )

Taro bubble tea?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 20, 2016)

yuck, i just don't like bubble tea or taro

churros?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 20, 2016)

Yum!

Baked ziti?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 20, 2016)

yum

fried zucchini?


----------



## Dorian (Feb 20, 2016)

YUM!

Cherries?


----------



## Puffy (Feb 20, 2016)

Yum!!

Taiyaki


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 21, 2016)

yuck

almonds?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 21, 2016)

Yumm

Strawberries?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Yum

Gummy worms?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 21, 2016)

yum

hummus dip?


----------



## TangledBowties (Feb 21, 2016)

yuck

cheetos


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Yum

Stuffed turkey?


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

oh um yuck

gummy bear


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2016)

Yuck.

Mackeral?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 21, 2016)

yuck

Potato skins?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Yum

Hershey kisses?


----------



## teshima (Feb 21, 2016)

yummm

mcdonalds fries


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Yum!

Cocktail shrimp?


----------



## teshima (Feb 21, 2016)

yumm!

durian?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 21, 2016)

yuck!!!!

fish & chips?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 22, 2016)

yum!

blueberry muffins


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 22, 2016)

yum

cannolis


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

Yum

Cocoa Puffs?


----------



## matt (Feb 22, 2016)

Yum (but not the cheap supermarket ones)

Saveloy

That's right  the long red tasty sausage


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

yuck

jalape?o chips?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2016)

yum

cheetos?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

Yum!

Pizza rolls?


----------



## Puffy (Feb 22, 2016)

Yuck.

Salt.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 23, 2016)

yum on food

hot sauce?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Yum even though I can't handle spice ;u;

Raspberry iced tea?


----------



## Llust (Feb 23, 2016)

yum

oranges


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 23, 2016)

I like orange juice but not oranges itself. So I guess yuck.

peanut butter?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

yuck and im allergic lol

skewers?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2016)

yum

Nutella?


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 23, 2016)

Yum. 

Green pumpkin bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

never had sounds good though...

chocolate cigs?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Yum!

Cheerios?


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 23, 2016)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 23, 2016)

with maple syrup yum

ice cream cake?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Yum!

Banana bread?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 23, 2016)

yum

udon?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

sounds yum!

oatmeal?


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 23, 2016)

Yuck.

Bacon flavored ritz crackers


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Yum

Cherry coke?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

oh god yuuuuuck

chili doritos?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Yum

Plantain chips?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 24, 2016)

yum

root beer float?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 24, 2016)

yum!  crunchy french toast is even better 

granola bars?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Yummm. I eat those pretty much everyday 

Cheese fries with bacon?


----------



## Llust (Feb 24, 2016)

yuck

nachos


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Yum!

White cheddar popcorn?


----------



## Llust (Feb 24, 2016)

yum

bubble gum flavored grapes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

uh yuck artificial grape is the worst LOL

sour cream?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Yum! I love it on baked potatoes ^u^

BBQ potato chips?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 25, 2016)

yum

uni (from sushi restaurants)?


----------



## Llust (Feb 25, 2016)

yum

mcdonalds?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 25, 2016)

super YUCK!

cotton candy?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Godiva chocolate?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck

apple pie?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Black beans?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

ehh not a bean fan in general tbh neither.

mtn dew?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

YUM GIVE ME NOW

lemon fanta?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!! I want to try it >u<

Curly fries?


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum tho sometimes when you make em roung there yuck.

Pasta?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

what kind of pasta? if its squid ink yuck

banana milk?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum. I never tried it before, but it sounds good

White cheddar popcorn?


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

Hmm... Never had that so can't say.


People?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yuck! lmao this reminds me of when someone posted 'poop?' and the next poster said 'yum' o_o

Vanilla wafers?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck. i hate wafers. 

udon?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Deviled eggs?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yum i guess

mee siam?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

White Castle burgers?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck

chocolate parfait?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Baked potato?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yum

fried lizard? lol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yuck. It probably tastes good to someone though xD

Pizza with the works?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck...

mozeralla sticks >:3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Alfredo pasta?


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 25, 2016)

Alfreeeedo <3 Yummm 
Turltles xD ?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck xD

bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Yogurt parfait?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck ( wow am i picky )

ramen


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck xD

tortilla chips and salsa


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

omg you really are picky xD

Yum

Jelly-filled donuts?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

I know D:<

...yuck

green (granny smith) apples


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

lol! Yum

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

YUM : ))

Mac and cheese?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

VICTORY 

Yum!

Clam chowder?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck!

lasagna


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

never had..

red velvet cookies


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Steamed dumplings?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

i hate dumplings with a passion - yuck

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Shish kebabs?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

depends what they have on them, but overall yum

hot dogs


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum! (I love all these hedgehog gifs. omg)

Miso soup?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

never had :0

yeah, i have the cutest gif for my avatar, i wish i could hurry and buy the animated avatar but i only have 62 bells rippp

cookie cake!!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum! I hope you get enough bells soon because I want to see that adorable hedgie get petted

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

yum-ish

hot dogs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



spurrinkle said:


> yeah, i have the cutest gif for my avatar, i wish i could hurry and buy the animated avatar but i only have 62 bells rippp
> 
> !



wish i could help but i just wasted everything on dae min, sorry


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Buffalo wings?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

yum mmm

pulled pork?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> wish i could help but i just wasted everything on dae min, sorry



Yum! And no, it's not a waste. I love your gifts so much <3 Thank you again!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tofu?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

<3

and yum!

coleslaw?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum ouo

Corn on the cob?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> yum-ish
> 
> hot dogs?
> 
> ...



its fine! ill get it one day hah 

yuck

hamburger/beef

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> Yum! I hope you get enough bells soon because I want to see that adorable hedgie get petted
> 
> Blueberry muffins?



also, its a different gif that im using for my avatar
the one with the hand on it, is just a picture of me petting my hedgehog, not a gif!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> also, its a different gif that im using for my avatar
> the one with the hand on it, is just a picture of me petting my hedgehog, not a gif!



GASP

You have a pet hedgehog? That's awesome! Tell your hedgehog I said hi 

Strawberry crepes?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

yum

omg that's so cute *w*

mayonnaise?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 25, 2016)

yum

coffee ice cream?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Sunny-side up eggs?


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

Yuck I hate egg yolk!

Uncooked mushrooms?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 25, 2016)

Yuck

Chow mein?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Beef stroganoff?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 25, 2016)

yum, I might make that this week

poached eggs?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yum

taiyaki?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum! 

Twizzlers?


----------



## Trip (Feb 25, 2016)

yum!

ramen?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yumm

Bagel with cream cheese?


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

YUMMM !

sour milk


----------



## windloft (Feb 25, 2016)

y u c k

chocolate with orange juice.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

..That doesn't seem very appealing, so yuck. lol

Carrot cake?


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

yum !!

saltine crackers?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

uhh yuck

cottage cheese?


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck

cupcakes?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Tostitos chips?


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

aixoo said:


> yuck
> 
> cupcakes?



Yum. Salad?


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

Lagggyyyy


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck

sunflower seeds


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Oreo cookies?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

tired of those soo yuck?

fried orea?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum!

Banana chips?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck

apple candy?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yuck again

fried barbie? lolol


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Yuck! lmao I just googled it and.. wat

Milk and honey tea cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 26, 2016)

never had one but it sounds yum

cucumber sandwhiches?


----------



## Zura (Feb 26, 2016)

I prefer pickled but sure it could be good. Yum

Octopus?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 26, 2016)

yuck

cheese bun?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!

Pea soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 26, 2016)

yum

grilled asparagus?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 26, 2016)

yuck

mango milkshake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 26, 2016)

yum

California rolls?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!

Egg tarts?


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

yuck

maraschino cherries?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 26, 2016)

hi Dae!! 

YUCK!!! love fresh cherries though 

strawberry ice cream?


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

yum!

bacon


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2016)

Ooh yum! 

White chocolate?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> hi Dae!!
> 
> YUCK!!! love fresh cherries though
> 
> strawberry ice cream?



Hi, p e p p e r! >u<

Yum!

Chicken milano?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2016)

Yuck

Pepperoni


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!

Tortillas?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!

Caesar salad?


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum

Coffee?


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!!!!

Strawberries


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2016)

Mm yum

Grapes?


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum

Caramel candy?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!

Skittles?


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

yum!!!

chocolate molten cake?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't think I've tried it, but sounds yum! 

M & M's?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!!

Ranch Doritos?


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

yum

cookies


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!

Lunchables cracker stackers?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 26, 2016)

Yuck

Pad Thai?


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 26, 2016)

Yuck 
(can we do drinks?)
Root beer!!


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 26, 2016)

Yuck
chocolate cake?


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

yum

strawberry soda


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Yum!

Gatorade?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 27, 2016)

yuck, too many weird ingredients 

matcha tea?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

Yum!

Garlic knots?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 27, 2016)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

Yum

Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 27, 2016)

used to like them years ago, but yuck now

pastrami on rye?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

Yum! I wish I had one right now

Philly cheesesteak?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 27, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yum! I wish I had one right now
> 
> Philly cheesesteak?



do you go to Katz's? I dream of that place...

yum

coleslaw?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> do you go to Katz's? I dream of that place...
> 
> yum
> 
> coleslaw?



Yes, my dad owns a store that's literally one block away from it! Katz's is always packed. Hopefully you can visit New York and eat there too ^u^

Yum

Plantain chips?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 27, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yes, my dad owns a store that's literally one block away from it! Katz's is always packed. Hopefully you can visit New York and eat there too ^u^
> 
> Yum
> 
> Plantain chips?



oh I've been to NYC a few times, Katz's is so good I've even had them overnight the sandwhich supplies to me a few times. lol

yum

salted caramels?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> oh I've been to NYC a few times, Katz's is so good I've even had them overnight the sandwhich supplies to me a few times. lol
> 
> yum
> 
> salted caramels?



Aw, that is true Katz's love. I was only able to eat there once because my family has no patience for the long lines. ;u; 



Spoiler



(By the way, if you see an Army surplus store further down the block [next to Russ & Daughters], you could theoretically meet my dad)



Yum!

Linguine with clam sauce?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 27, 2016)

yum

raw Kumamoto oysters?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

I never tried those before.. Sounds delicious though ^^

Yan Yan?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

looks yum!

yolk?


----------



## Olivisigma (Feb 27, 2016)

Yuck. Ice Cream?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

Yum!

Blueberry pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

yum if done right!

mustard?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 27, 2016)

yuck

milk custard?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

yuck

Reindeer sausage?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

Yum, even though I never tried it. It looks delicious

Strawberry banana smoothie?


----------



## Trip (Feb 27, 2016)

Yum!

Cream puff?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

Yum!

Corn chowder?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 27, 2016)

hi Dae!  yum

clam chowder?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi p e p p e r! 

Yum!

Spider roll?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

cosmopolitan? (drink)


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 28, 2016)

Yuck

Fried squid?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 28, 2016)

YUM!

Runny eggs?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 28, 2016)

Yumm

Shrimp chips?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

raw cucumber?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 28, 2016)

Yum

Ice cream float?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

green tea latte?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

Yuck.

Iced tea?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

yuck

milk custard?


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

wut

cream filled donuts?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2016)

yucky


Starbucks


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

sausage


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

chocolate muffin?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 28, 2016)

Yum!

Spaghetti with white clam sauce?


----------



## Trip (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

bread?


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

raisin cookies


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

french roast chicken?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

southern banana pudding?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 28, 2016)

Yum!

Ferrero Rocher?


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

yum!!

nachos with cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2016)

Ooh yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 28, 2016)

Yum!

Almond milk?


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Feb 28, 2016)

Yuck ..

Burgers?


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

Apple sauce?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 28, 2016)

Yum

Sesame noodles?


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 28, 2016)

yum

Pineapple?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2016)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 29, 2016)

yum

chocolate mousse?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

Yum!

Ginger candy?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 29, 2016)

yum!

Ginger beer?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

yuck

choco pie? (if you say yuck you obviously have not tried it before)


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

Yum! I used to eat them all the time

Rice Krispie treats?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 29, 2016)

yum!

oatmeal?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

yuck

cendol?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks yum!

Chop Suey?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

looks yum never had though!

doritos?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

Yum!

Churros?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 29, 2016)

Yuck

Olives


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

yuck. 

pasta?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

Yum!

Red velvet cupcakes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

yum

matcha ice cream?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 29, 2016)

Yumm

Taro ice pops?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 29, 2016)

Yuck

Bananas


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 29, 2016)

Yum

Strawberry Banana Smoothie?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 29, 2016)

Yum!

Cheeze-Itz


----------



## Pearls (Feb 29, 2016)

yuck
waffles


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

yum

root beer?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

ehh haven't tried looks good though

deer?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Yuck

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yum

Curly Fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

yummm!

chili mayo


----------



## spookygurrl (Feb 29, 2016)

yum !!

guacamole?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

yum yum"

lime?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 29, 2016)

yum

margaritas?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

yum i guess hah?

martini?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 29, 2016)

Pretty sure I haven't tried it, but sounds kinda yum.

Lindor chocolates?


----------



## riummi (Feb 29, 2016)

yum

yogurt?


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 29, 2016)

yum

carrot cake?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't think I've tried it before, but sounds yum!

Strawberries dipped in melted chocolate?


----------



## Trip (Feb 29, 2016)

Yumm!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 29, 2016)

Mmm yum!

Snickers?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 29, 2016)

yumm~

twizzlers?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 29, 2016)

yuck

mushrooms?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

yum xD

Spinach pizza?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 1, 2016)

yum

shaved ice?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

Yum~

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

yum

oil?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 1, 2016)

Why not u go taste oil and tell me how it tastes?

Fruit loops?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 1, 2016)

yuck, I don't like any boxed cereals 

dried mangos?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 1, 2016)

yuck

toffee?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 1, 2016)

yum

apples?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 1, 2016)

yuck

pods chocolates?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 1, 2016)

never had them, they don't have that in the U.S. but it looks yum

lemon Popsicles?


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

yuck

watermelon?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 1, 2016)

yum

biscuit?


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 1, 2016)

with tea? yum.

falafel?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

OMG YUM.

Poutine?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 2, 2016)

Never had, but looks SUPER NOM 

Spicy Green Curry?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

yaaaaaaasss

Sushi?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yum

Cauliflower?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 2, 2016)

yum

garlic naan?


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

Yum

Cotton candy


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 2, 2016)

yum

watermelon?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 2, 2016)

yum

bleu cheese


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

wut?

lucky charms?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 2, 2016)

The marshmallow-yum. The cereal-yuck

Coconut ice cream?


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

Yuck

Mint ice cream?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

yum

girl scout cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

we don't have that here lol.

gari?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 2, 2016)

yuck

sweet potato fries?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 2, 2016)

yum

passion fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

eeeeh yuck

mtn dew?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

Yum

Pepsi?


----------



## Shinigamii (Mar 2, 2016)

Yum

strawberry milkshake?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

yum

fries with chocolate syrup? (it exists in japan)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2016)

Never tried it (I've tried eating french fries with chocolate ice cream though), but sounds kinda yum~

Strawberries?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

yum

almonds


----------



## Ami (Mar 3, 2016)

Yuck
Dragon fruit


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 3, 2016)

yuck

hot chocolate cake?


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 3, 2016)

Yum ! 
Carrot cake


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 3, 2016)

yum

this?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Mar 3, 2016)

I've never had that, but it looks disgusting so no.

Soy sauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

yum!

chicken skewers?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yum

Garlic Bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

um yes yes yum

cream?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

Umm yas definitely 

Biscuits?


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum

macaroni & cheese ?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yum

Lima Beans?


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

yuck

kidney beans?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yum

Cheddar Cheese?


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

yum

mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

Mm pretty yum~

Catfish?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 3, 2016)

mmmmm yummm~

red velvet cupcakes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

yum

matcha taiyaki?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 4, 2016)

yuck

fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 4, 2016)

yum!

rhubarb pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

yum yum!

cauliflower?


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 4, 2016)

Yum

Pasta?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

yummm although i had way too much this week lmao

apple juice?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

yum

pudding?


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

Yum

mochi?


----------



## Ami (Mar 4, 2016)

Yum
Nachos


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 4, 2016)

Yum~

Wasabi?


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

Yum

Ice Cream?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2016)

Yuuuuuuuuuummmmm!

S'mores?


----------



## Ami (Mar 4, 2016)

Yum
Mozzarella


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 4, 2016)

Yumm!!
Dark Chocolate


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

Sometimes yum

White chocolate?


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

Yuck

Black tea?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 4, 2016)

yum ~

movie theater popcorn?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum!

beer?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 5, 2016)

depends but generally yuck

kit kats


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

yum

collectibles?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yum i eat em everyday x))

nachos?


----------



## marshmallow71 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum!

Ceaser Salad?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Yuck

Lasagna?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum!
Sherbet Lemons?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 5, 2016)

yum~

carne asada?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2016)

Haven't tried it, but sounds yum~

Spinach?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

oi dawn amiga <3

YUMMMM

lemons?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2016)

^^Yo Moko, how you doin'? 

And yum!

Watermelons?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Yucky

Bubble tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

(muito bom.. te?)

hmm never had but looks so yum

froyo?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum!

Brown bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yum-ish depends...

cheese bread?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> (muito bom.. te?)
> 
> hmm never had but looks so yum
> 
> froyo?



Glad to hear that you're doing good! I'm doing ok  

^^Yum! One time I tried eating cheese bread with coffee...I got stomach aches after eating those two together o.o

Coffee?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum

Cappuccino?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yuck i dont like crap in my coffee lol..

bolognese sauce`?


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

Yuck

Macaroni Cheese? (Mac n cheese)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yummm!

after eight?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum

Squid ink pasta?


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

EWWWWW

Spaghetti Carbonara?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2016)

Never tried that I think, but sounds yum~

Milk shakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yum!

cheese?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Depends on my mood

Japanese kit kats?


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2016)

Sounds yum!

Ramen?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum

Udon?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

mm yum i guess

burritos?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Yum

Mochi?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yum never had though but it looks dang goood yo!

fried rice?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 5, 2016)

Yuck

Kimchi fried rice?


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

hmm
Yum I guess

Ramen


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 5, 2016)

yum

gyoza?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Never had it, but probably yum

Bell peppers?


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

yum. maybe. sure

Ghost pepper?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 5, 2016)

Yuck.

Marmite + Toast. (Mmm...)


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 5, 2016)

yuck!

mcdonalds?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 5, 2016)

tastewise yum, just in general yuck


Sashimi?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

Never had but I'd like to try it as I love sushi ~ So yum

Crab Rangoons?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 6, 2016)

yum

jalape?o poppers?


----------



## riinasuu (Mar 6, 2016)

Yuck!
Mochi?
​


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

yum

raisins?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

yuck

greek yogurt?


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

yuck

sweet rolls?


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 6, 2016)

yuck

Anchovies?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 6, 2016)

yuck

Turtles (the chocolate)?


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

yuck

vanilla yogurt?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

yuck

taco bell?


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 6, 2016)

Don't have it here so not sure, but guessing yum. 

Kangaroo steak?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

never had before! so no comment!

pork steamed buns?


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 6, 2016)

Yuck!

Boar pate?


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 6, 2016)

What the heckie is that? Presumably yuck but i'd try it

Orange Creme Floats (like root beer floats, but... you get it)


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

Yuck

Chocolate muffins?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2016)

Ooh yum!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

Yum!

Cheeseburger?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2016)

Yum!

Sour Patches?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

YUM, one of my favs~

Pork Katsu?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 6, 2016)

yum I think


Chocopie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2016)

Don't think I've tried it, but sounds kinda yum!

Bananas?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 7, 2016)

Yuck

Poulet?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 7, 2016)

Yum~ I didnt know it was called that btw!

Beef Roast?


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 7, 2016)

Yum yum yum yum yum. *__*

Rolled oats?



FerahL said:


> What the heckie is that? Presumably yuck but i'd try it



It is extremely yuck but it was on a menu at a fancy wedding I attended. Lol!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 7, 2016)

yuck

chawanmushi?


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

what

granny smith apples?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 7, 2016)

yum

apple pie?


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

yum

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 7, 2016)

Yuck

Muesli?


----------



## kayleee (Mar 7, 2016)

idk what that is so yuck

cinnamon rolls


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

yum

sushi


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 8, 2016)

yum

steamed egg?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

yum

quail?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

Yuck. 
Smoothies?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

yum

dates


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

y u c k

grapes?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

yum

frozen blueberries


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

yum

strawberries covered in chocolate?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

yum

metal


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

yuck

yeast donuts?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

yum!

hot dogs?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

yum

blood


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

In my rare steak super yum, but on it's own no thanks. 

Fruit Pizza?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 8, 2016)

yuck

cole slaw?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

Only on my pulled pork sandwich. Otherwise yuck! 

Guacamole?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

Yum, Shrimp?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 9, 2016)

yum

hot toddy?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2016)

yum.

hot mat-cha?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 9, 2016)

yum

peaches?


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

yum

mangoes?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

Yum

appels?


----------



## Ami (Mar 9, 2016)

Yum
Cake


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

eh mostly yuck

banana? (the fruit lol)


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

yuck

fruit juice?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

yum

vietnamese spring rolls?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2016)

super yum   (can i get that in fresh wrap?)

goose sausage?


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

uh yuck 

kimchi?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2016)

yum   (i like kimchi, even tho i dont like most korean food for some reason)

hot matcha tea?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

Yum

Korean Beef?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2016)

yuck

Cuban sandwich?


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

yuck

waffles?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

Yum

Marshmallows?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

yum

brownies?


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

yuuuum

french toast?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

yum

bubble tea?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 9, 2016)

yumyumyum


French fries?


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

Yum

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

Yum

Cookie dough?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

yummm

pb & j?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 10, 2016)

Yum

butter?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

yuck

miso soup?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 10, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate ice cream


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 10, 2016)

Yuck

sugar alone?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 10, 2016)

yuck

Iced latte?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 10, 2016)

yum!

hot sen-cha with half-and-half?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

never had, but I would prob like it since I love green tea.

bruschetta?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 12, 2016)

yum

homemade bread?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 12, 2016)

yum, that's the best 

Ginger beer?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

yuck

Cream?


----------



## windloft (Mar 12, 2016)

sh-boogie bop?

seriously, yum.

steamed broccoli?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

Yum

cupcakes?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 12, 2016)

yum

jello?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 12, 2016)

Yum !

Steak?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 13, 2016)

yum

French macaron?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 13, 2016)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 13, 2016)

yum

chocolate macaroons?  (not macarons)


----------



## Legendery (Mar 13, 2016)

Yuck!


Pickles


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

yumish


cranberries?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 13, 2016)

yum

orange sherbert?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

yumyum


fruitcake?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 13, 2016)

yum!  with rum=double yum!

rum raisin ice cream?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

woah that sounds intense ~ Yum I guess 


peacan pie?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Yum!
Pringles?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Yum

Croissants?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

yum!!!

chocolate chip muffins?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## Peter (Mar 13, 2016)

yum

mushrooms?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Yuck! 

Cupcakes?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 13, 2016)

depends on the type so sometimes yum?

chicken wings?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Nopeee

Milk?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 14, 2016)

yuck on its own but yum as a cooking ingredient 

grilled salmon?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 14, 2016)

yum

grilled steak?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 14, 2016)

yum


clam chowder?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 14, 2016)

yum 

cream puffs?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

depends on what puffs you mean lel. yum/yuck

b&j half baked?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 14, 2016)

Never had it ! But it looks good so probably yum.

Popsicles?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Yum!!!!!!

Lime?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 14, 2016)

Mehhh  ? Not really yuck or yum haha.

Basil?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Haven't tried it-- yuckyum cx

Carrots


----------



## KatRose (Mar 14, 2016)

Yum! 

Broccoli?


----------



## Peter (Mar 14, 2016)

yum

peach ice tea


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Yum!!

Plums


----------



## KatRose (Mar 14, 2016)

Yum

Escargot (if you've ever had it) ?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 15, 2016)

yuck

lime yogurt?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 15, 2016)

yum

brussel sprouts  (my favourite veggie)


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 15, 2016)

yum! I love them roasted with a lot of garlic 

scrambled eggs?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

yum!

breakfast burritos?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 15, 2016)

Yum as long as there's no meat in it 

Apples?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

yum!

popcorn?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 15, 2016)

Yum.

candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

depends on the kind..


pineapple?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 15, 2016)

Yum

cake?


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

Yum!

Apples?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 15, 2016)

yum!

Jello?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 15, 2016)

Yum
Jellybeans?


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 15, 2016)

Yum

Shepherd pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 16, 2016)

yum

tangerine sorbet?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 16, 2016)

Yum

red peppers?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2016)

yum

Apple strudel?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2016)

haha Yum!

corned beef with cabbage?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 17, 2016)

yuck

bananas


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 17, 2016)

yum!

cantaloupe?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

yuck

sushi


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 17, 2016)

yummm


korean bbq?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

yum i guess most bbq is good tbh

muesli?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 17, 2016)

ooh that looks good, i'd def eat that~ yum

french toast?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

Yum!!!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Isabelle Inc. (Mar 17, 2016)

YUM!

Perfect Peach


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

YUM HECK YEAH

Grapes


----------



## KatRose (Mar 17, 2016)

Yumyumyumyumyum

Indian food?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

Never tried o: is it good?
Maybe yum

Hot cheetos?


----------



## KatRose (Mar 17, 2016)

Don't think I've ever tried that either (and some indian food is reallllly good)

Peanut butter?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

yum

Texas toast?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

yum!

Texas slaw?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 18, 2016)

Uhhh..idk

Poulet?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 18, 2016)

yuck

Hot sushi?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

Yuck cx

Cakes?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 18, 2016)

Yum!

Pez Candy?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 18, 2016)

yum

banana milk?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 18, 2016)

Yum

Banana Beer?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 18, 2016)

never had~

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 18, 2016)

Yum!

Coffee? (Curious to see)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2016)

depends 

strawberry milkshake float?


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 19, 2016)

Yum!

How 'bout Pain Au Chocolat?


----------



## Peter (Mar 19, 2016)

yum!

lemon sorbet?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

yummmmmm!

mango chicken tacos?


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 19, 2016)

yuck..

creme brulee


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2016)

yum

banana split orea?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 19, 2016)

Yummmm

Tamales?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

looks yum!

mango chicken?


----------



## Stil (Mar 19, 2016)

Yum

Mushrooms


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

Yum

ink


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2016)

wtf? yuck

orange sherbet?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

yum y delicioso!!







naranja helado?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2016)

yum, muy delicioso

tacos al pastor?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

yum!

fried chicken skin?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

yum

tostadas?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

Yum! 
Sushi?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

Yum!

Jelly beans?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

yum

pizza gummy?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

yuck

vegetable lo mein?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 20, 2016)

yummm

Steamed eyes?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

the **** is that???

mochi ice cream?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

^oh my god steamed eyes xDDD 

yum!

taiyaki?


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 20, 2016)

What?

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

YUM! 

peanut butter?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

yum

sweet potatoes?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

Yum. 

Calamari?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 20, 2016)

YUCK

spinach & artichoke dip?


----------



## Blondiexo (Mar 20, 2016)

Yum! Tamales?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

yum! 

mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

yum!

orange sherbert?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yum!

Egg roll?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Yummy!

crab?


----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

yuck

calamari?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

yum!

Sardines?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

yuck. used to like them but im sick of them now.

almond chocolates?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

definately yum!

Bleu cheese?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

yum

provolone?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

yuck

spinach pizza?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Tried it once and yum!

Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

yum!

chicken liver??


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

ummmm.....ew yuck

balut?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

hmm...never tried it but i'll just assume its yuck

raw salmon?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> hmm...never tried it but i'll just assume its yuck
> 
> raw salmon?



never ever try that sht it looks disgusting and so is the taste. not that ive tried it but you can tell from the pictures from google. 

and yum


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

Cat fish?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

depends on my mood

poppin kitchen?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

yuck

Dog Hair?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Yuck

lemon-lime soda?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 22, 2016)

yum

strawberries?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

yum~

hummus?


----------



## SZA (Mar 22, 2016)

Yum? depends..

Asparagus


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 22, 2016)

yum

roasted Brussel sprouts?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

yuck

poppin kitchen?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't know what that is. 

Brownies?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

yum

banana orea float?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

never had~ so idk

reeses peanut butter cups?


----------



## Stil (Mar 22, 2016)

yuck

Broccoli  ?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

yumm

chili dogs?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Yum 

Yogurt?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 22, 2016)

yum

buttered popcorn?


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 23, 2016)

Yum!

Lentils?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 23, 2016)

chocolate pie?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

yum

salmon roe?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

Yuck!

Lemon pound cake?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

yuck lemon cake..

black olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

yuck yuck.

lemon yogurt?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

never had, but I'm sure I'd like it~

Cherry cheesecake?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

HELL TO THE YUM

Rogan Josh?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 23, 2016)

I'd try it but it looks pretty yuck. 

Philly cheesesteak?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

looks yuck to me

Madagascan vanilla ice cream? (she stuff with the proper vanilla in it)


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

something else I've never had, but it looks nom

cheeseburgers?


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

yum

coffee beans?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 24, 2016)

yuck

Oysters Rockefeller?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 24, 2016)

yum!

fried oyster po boy?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 24, 2016)

yum

stone crabs?


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 24, 2016)

Yuck

Durian?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

never had lol.

chili stew


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds yum

Chocolate milk?


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

yum

caramel apples?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

mmm yum

yogurt smoothie?


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 24, 2016)

Yummm~ I love smoothies!
uh.... Raspberry flavoured macarons?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds yum! 

Teriyaki chicken?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

yum!

bingsu?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't know what that is! 

Cranberry Juice?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

ForestaNinfa said:


> I don't know what that is!
> 
> Cranberry Juice?



a popular korean desert. google it.

yum

banana split?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

yuck

cotton candy?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

yum/yuck I really have to be in the mood for it. 

Spaghetti squash?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

never had it but it looks yuck. idk

cheese flavored ramen?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 24, 2016)

hmmm i like cheese.  i like ramen.  but cheese flavored ramen?  i gotta guess yuck on that one.

spicy Singapore noodles?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 24, 2016)

never had, but it looks delicious~ hope it's extra spicy ^^

mango curry?


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

yuck

teriyaki?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

yum

rice pilaf?


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds yuck!

Hmm... MoonCake?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

It's literally just buttery rice. 

Yuck, I'm not a fan of mooncakes. 

Graham crackers?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 24, 2016)

yum.

ginger ale?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

yuck

balut?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

NO. I just can't... even if it was the most delicious thing in the whole world I just couldn't. yuck

Chorizo and Egg tacos?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

yum

nata de coco?


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

muy 

chicken nuggs


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 25, 2016)

yum/yuck


caramel toffee?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

yuck

scones?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Yum

Ice cream cones cx


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

yuck

cough syrup?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 25, 2016)

double yuck!

apple rugelach?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 26, 2016)

never had but looks yum.

omelet?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 26, 2016)

yum

kimchi?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 26, 2016)

Yuck

So spicy cx

Pixy sticks


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

Yum.

Potato stew?


----------



## meowduck (Mar 27, 2016)

Yummm

Pancakes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 27, 2016)

with maple syrup, yum.

bibimbap?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 27, 2016)

Uh oh my gosh that's a real food name?

Lol just looked it up, looks like lots of veggies which is yum, so yum ^_^



Deviled eggs? (Lol, in the spirit of Easter)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

Yum!

Lucky charms cereal?


----------



## Dactal (Mar 27, 2016)

Yum!! havent had that in so long 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

Yummy!

Oreos?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2016)

Yuck, limes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

yuck

fish and chips?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

Yum!

Cookie Dough icecream?


----------



## Peter (Apr 1, 2016)

yum

focaccia?


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

yuck

mocha coffee?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 1, 2016)

yum

root beer?


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

yum

coca cola?


----------



## inkling (Apr 1, 2016)

yum

quinoa?


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

yum

garlic bread??


----------



## inkling (Apr 1, 2016)

yum

blue chips?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 1, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate mousse pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 3, 2016)

yum

churros?


----------



## Peter (Apr 3, 2016)

yum!

peanut butter?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 3, 2016)

yum!

wood?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 3, 2016)

wtf? yuck

Belgian frites?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 3, 2016)

Yuck

jello?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 3, 2016)

yuck

chocolate covered almonds?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

Yum!

Glazed donuts?


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

yum!

pancakes?


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 3, 2016)

Yum

California rolls?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Apr 3, 2016)

yumm

tiramisu?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 3, 2016)

Yummm

Ravioli?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

Yum!

Beef stew?


----------



## Dactal (Apr 3, 2016)

im a Vegetarian, so that would be yuk for me

oranges?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 3, 2016)

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Apr 3, 2016)

Yum!

Lemon Cheesecake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 4, 2016)

yum

raw oysters?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

yuck

laksa?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 4, 2016)

Yuck

Vanilla pudding?


----------



## Peter (Apr 4, 2016)

yuck

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 5, 2016)

yum

mango?


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum 

Soap?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2016)

Yuucckk

Chicken korma?


----------



## Peter (Apr 5, 2016)

yuck

Apricots?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 5, 2016)

yum!

figs?


----------



## flapjackie (Apr 5, 2016)

yuck!
broccoli?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 5, 2016)

Yuck!

Human flesh?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

yum i guess lol.

donuts?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 5, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Yuck!
> Human flesh?





Moko said:


> yum i guess lol.
> 
> donuts?


wtf???? ?chica loca!

yum to donuts

whiskey?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

delicioso ;D

hahahah sim estou de fato louca 

white wine?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> delicioso ;D
> 
> hahahah sim estou de fato louca
> 
> white wine?


lol! yum, but red wine is better

bananas foster?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

(concorda :3)

ehhhh eca :/

pineapple pie?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 5, 2016)

yuck

anchovies?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 5, 2016)

yum, good on pizzas and in caesar salads 

mayo?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

yummmm :3

mango chicken?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 5, 2016)

yum!

tandoori chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

ehh neutral not much for that kind of spicy lol

butterscotch candy?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum!

Pineapple on your pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

eca...... :c

curry?


----------



## Dactal (Apr 5, 2016)

yum!

water?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

yum lol?

eggs?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 5, 2016)

yum

limeade?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum

Banana cupcake?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum

Root beer float?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum

Caramel popcorn?


----------



## Trip (Apr 5, 2016)

yumm

grilled cheese?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum

Beef and potato stew?


----------



## Trip (Apr 5, 2016)

yum

ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum!

Graham crackers?


----------



## Trip (Apr 5, 2016)

Yum

seaweed?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 6, 2016)

Yuck

Roast beef?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

Yum

Grapes?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

Yum

Super fruit tea?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 7, 2016)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

yum yum!

lemons?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 7, 2016)

yum

albacore sashimi?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

(lol)

yum i guess? was some time i last had it

pasta salad?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

Yum!

egg salad?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 7, 2016)

Yuck

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

Yummy.

Candy apple?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

Yum

Candy egg


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

yuck

ramen noodles?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

Yum!

Hard noodles?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 8, 2016)

Yuck

Banana cream pie?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

Yum!!!

Ghost peppers


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 8, 2016)

Yuck

Ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

yummmy !!

chocolate chip muffins? @v@


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

Yum!

Green Tea


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

yummm

bubble tea?


----------



## Skylanx (Apr 8, 2016)

Yum

Oreos?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 8, 2016)

Yum.

root beer float?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 8, 2016)

Yum

Baked potato?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 8, 2016)

Yum

fried rice?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 8, 2016)

Yum!

Corn on the cob?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 8, 2016)

Yum

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## aisukurimu (Apr 8, 2016)

Yuck!

Macarons?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 11, 2016)

Yum

Caesar salads?


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Apr 11, 2016)

Yum!

Cheese Ravioli?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

Yum

Beef pasta?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 12, 2016)

Yum!

Tater tots?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

Yum!

banana milkshake?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 12, 2016)

Yumm

Greek yogurt?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 12, 2016)

Yum

Green grapes


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 12, 2016)

yum 

apple pie?


----------



## Skylanx (Apr 13, 2016)

Yum

Peach crisp?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 13, 2016)

Yum

Cream cheese?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

yum!

Rock Candy?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yuck.

Sushi!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 14, 2016)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## Dactal (Apr 14, 2016)

yum

gumbo?


----------



## Shondell (Apr 14, 2016)

I do not have any clue what that is

BBQ Pork Ribs


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 14, 2016)

Yum,
Cheese?


----------



## aericell (Apr 14, 2016)

Yuck

Honey BBQ wings?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 14, 2016)

Yum

Garlic chicken?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

yum!

Spicy chips


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 15, 2016)

yum

chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Fajita's


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Chicken ceaser salad?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Cake Pops


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Toaster Strudel?


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

yum

pop tart?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum 

Ketchup?


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

yuck

sushi?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Ham?


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

yum 

bacon?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Cheese


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

yum

hamburger?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Garlic loaf?


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

yum

salmon?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Turkey?


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

yum

salami?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Pasta?


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

yum

mac & cheese?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum 

Potatoes?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## aericell (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Dragon fruit?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Pepperoni?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 28, 2016)

yum, especially spinach pizza.

crepes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 28, 2016)

Yummy!

Banana cream pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 29, 2016)

yum

chocolate mousse?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 29, 2016)

Yum

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## Stil (Apr 29, 2016)

Yum!
Ravioli?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 2, 2016)

Yum! 

Cauliflower?


----------



## ellarella (May 2, 2016)

yum!

salty licorice?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 3, 2016)

yuck

vanilla taffy?


----------



## Dae Min (May 3, 2016)

Yum!

Rice Krispies?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 3, 2016)

yum i guess

butter cookies?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 3, 2016)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## Tenealtaylor (May 3, 2016)

Yum!!!! 

Popcorn?


----------



## endlesssky (May 3, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate Kisses?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 3, 2016)

yum~

lychee?


----------



## endlesssky (May 3, 2016)

yum

avocado?


----------



## Seroja (May 3, 2016)

Yummm!

Durian?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 3, 2016)

yuck

canele?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2016)

Never had one but it looks yum!

Baked sweet potatoes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Never had one but it looks yum!



it is  

yuck

chicken chop?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

Never had it but it looks super super yum!!

Onion rings?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

yum

Irish cream?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

oh baileys.. yuck too sweet for me.

lemons ?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

yum

white russians?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

eca :v

banana toffee`?


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 4, 2016)

Yum.
Square sausage? (_AKA Lorne Sausage._)


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

Yum. 

Liver?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

yum only if it's foie gras

caramel popcorn?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

yuck too sweet

red wine?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 4, 2016)

never really tasted wine before so idk.

lemonade?


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

Yum.

Canned hotdogs (That's a thing)


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 4, 2016)

Yuck

Chilli cheese dogs?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 5, 2016)

Never had them, but I've had regular hot dogs and chili cheese fries, so I'm assuming yum!

Iced coffee?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 5, 2016)

depends on my mood

cream puffs?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 6, 2016)

Yum!

Blue cheese?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

Yuck

Nachos?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

Yum!

Coconut water?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2016)

I don't know if I've had it, but I absolutely hate coconuts, so probably yuck.

Stuffing?


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (May 9, 2016)

Yuck 
Rice pudding


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2016)

Yuck

Veggie hot dog?


----------



## endlesssky (May 9, 2016)

Yuck.

Roast chicken with roast veggies?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 9, 2016)

yum

TBT popsicle?


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

yuck can't taste

rice porridge?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

yum i guess.

french fries?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

yum 

flan?


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

Super yum

Meringue lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

yum ! 

blueberries?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

yum 

strawberry?


----------



## Cascade (May 9, 2016)

yum

peach juice?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

ewwwww yuck

canned pineapple slices?


----------



## Cascade (May 9, 2016)

yum,

fried rice?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

yum!

sashimi?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 10, 2016)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## GardenGnostic (May 10, 2016)

Yum. 

Pho?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 11, 2016)

yum!!

apple galette?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 12, 2016)

It looks delicious, so even though I've never had one, yum!

Ambrosia salad?


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 12, 2016)

Never tried it before but I heard it was good so- Yum!


Turkish delight?


----------



## silicalia (May 12, 2016)

Turkish delight with chocolate is alright, but generally- yuck

Lasagne?


----------



## Fleshy (May 12, 2016)

yuck..!

avocado??


----------



## Cascade (May 12, 2016)

eww yuck..

Fried frog?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

Ewwww yucky

tomatoes?


----------



## Fleshy (May 12, 2016)

yuck

raspberries??


----------



## Cascade (May 12, 2016)

yummy

barbecue


----------



## jiny (May 12, 2016)

yuck

gummy worms? (sour)


----------



## Fleshy (May 12, 2016)

yummy!

salted popcorn?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

Yum

caramel popcorn?


----------



## Fleshy (May 12, 2016)

I haven't tried it but i'd probably like it - so yum!

smoothies??


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

Yum

Pancakes?


----------



## Cascade (May 12, 2016)

yummy

Marshmallow


----------



## sinistermark (May 12, 2016)

yum

boba?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 13, 2016)

yuck 

s'mores?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

Yum
Mac'n'cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 13, 2016)

yum

blackberries?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

Yum
Banana Creme Pie?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 13, 2016)

yuck

dark chocolate?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

yuck
Butterscotch


----------



## Noah98789 (May 13, 2016)

yuck
blueberry pie


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 13, 2016)

yuck

oreos


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

yum
coconut milk soup?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 13, 2016)

yuck

human flesh?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

yuck
mushrooms?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 13, 2016)

yuck
the souls of the innocent?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

yum
water


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

yum

pizza pie


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

yum!
salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

yum

herring??


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

yum i like fish,

cotton candy?


----------



## Aniko (May 13, 2016)

YUM!

Licorice?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

yuck
Caramel popcorn?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

yum,

Ginger tea?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

yum
Watermelon?


----------



## Fleshy (May 13, 2016)

yum!!!! my fav fruit

 lemons?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

Yum!
Brownie A'la mode?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

Yummmmmm!

Cr?me br?l?e?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

Yum!
Pears


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

I love pears yum!!

Apples?


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

yum

Durinas?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 14, 2016)

I have no clue...

snickers candy bar?


----------



## Elphie (May 14, 2016)

Yum! 

Glazed donuts?


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

yummy,

Banana


----------



## p e p p e r (May 14, 2016)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

yummy,

cookies n cream?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 14, 2016)

yum, obv

Cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Kevinnn said:


> yum, obv
> 
> Cinnamon toast crunch?



Very processed and artificial tasting but YUM
Water?


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

yum,

durian?


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

never tried it but i like fruit so probably yum

Quinoa??


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

YUMMY

Cool Ranch Doritos?


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Very artificial tasting but Yum
Watermelon?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

Yum.

Hard boiled eggs?


----------



## LilD (May 14, 2016)

Yum.

Corned Beef?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

Yuck. I don't really like beef all that much

Flan?


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Yum.
Jelly filled doughnut


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 14, 2016)

Yum

Cheesy ramen?


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

yum,

fried chicken?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum

pomegranate juice?


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

Yuck

Lemon Lime Bitters?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yuck
Black olives?


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

yuck

salsa

- - - Post Merge - - -

yuck

salsa


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum

fried pickles?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Yuck

Kit-kat?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum but only the matcha kit-kats

marshmallows?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yum!
Pizza?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Super yum

Chocolate cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum!

taquitos?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yum!
Boston Creme Doughnuts?


----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

*YUM*

fried crickets


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yummy wummy
Fried Eggplant?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum

spaghetti bolognese?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

YUM
Veggie Supreme Pizza?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Yuck

Pepperoni pizza?(my favorite)


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

yuck 
Juicy Peaches?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

We have difference but yum 

Apple?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yuck lol (I hate the skin)
Pomegranates?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yum!!
Apple cider vinegar tea?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

lol sounds yuck, but i do drink apple cider vinegar for the health benefits 

strawberries?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

yum!
Coconut milk soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum

Thai green curry?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

YUM! with white rice its great 
Coconut water?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum, especially straight from the coconut

fish & chips?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yum!
Chia Seed Pudding?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

never had it, but I put chia seeds in my smoothies 

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yum!
Artichoke dip?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum

asparagus?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yum! I love me some grilled asparagus.
Creme Brulee?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum!!! (and BBQed asparagus is the best) 

salmon sashimi?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

You both are weird but I like it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Pop corn?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum (especially ZEBRA popcorn)

chewy caramel?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Yum yum yum

Pancakes


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum! (I should post my recipe on your thread, they are the best!)

waffles?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Yummy 
But it's been a while since I ate them

Red velvet pancakes?
I should share my red velvet too now that I think


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 15, 2016)

yum

canele?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yum,

Gatorade


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yuck
Limes?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yum.,

Fried rice


----------



## ellarella (May 15, 2016)

yum!

pomegranate?


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yum,
French Fries?


----------



## silicalia (May 15, 2016)

Yum!

Cottage cheese?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yum,

dried raisin?


----------



## ellarella (May 15, 2016)

yum!

dried cranberries?


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

yuck

frozen strawberries?


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 15, 2016)

yum 


Pad Thai?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

yum

onion rings?


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

if it's the ones with actual onions in them that you fry, then _yuck_ but if it's the crisp (chips?) ones then _yum!_

Sweet potatoes (my loves..)


----------



## Tensu (May 15, 2016)

yum...

Escargot?


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

yuck _(omg ew)_

seeded bread?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yum,

duck egg?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

...Yuck


fried rice?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yum,

pecan?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

Yum

Mango?


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 15, 2016)

yum


taiyaki?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yum,

Pringles?


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 15, 2016)

yumish


Coconut water?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yum,

strawberry shake


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Yum!
Wasabi Peas?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yuck,

your nails.


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

Yuck

Roast Beef?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 16, 2016)

Yum!

Pork Dumplng?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

Yuck

BBQ ribs?


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

Yum

Salsa


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

yum

chocolate chip pancakes?


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yum,

Oreo cookies


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

YUM GIEF

b&j half baked?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

Yuck
Pot stickers?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

Yuck
Pot stickers?
No idea why it posted two


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)

yuck 

broccoli??


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 16, 2016)

yum


Cake roll?


----------



## LethalLulu (May 16, 2016)

Yum!
Baked beans


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yum,

corn flakes?


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

Yum

Icing?


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 16, 2016)

yuck

potatoes?


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yum,

peanut butter?


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 16, 2016)

yuck

raisins?


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

Yuck

Ceaser Salad


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 16, 2016)

yum

olives


----------



## N a t (May 16, 2016)

Sometimes yum lol

Sushi!?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

yum! I could eat nigiri sushi everyday

mochi ice cream?


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)

Sounds _yum_!

Pineapple??


----------



## LethalLulu (May 16, 2016)

Yum!!
Bananas


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 16, 2016)

yuuum

pizza


----------



## LethalLulu (May 16, 2016)

Yum
Burritos


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

yum

nachos?


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yum,

yogurt?


----------



## LethalLulu (May 16, 2016)

Yum!
BBQ ribs


----------



## pandapples (May 16, 2016)

yum

waffles


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yum,

Reese?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 16, 2016)

Yum

chili cheese fries?


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 16, 2016)

yum


tater tots?


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yum,

Snickers?


----------



## Mink777 (May 16, 2016)

Tough one but yuck

Clam Chowder?


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

Yuck.
Wasabi Peas?


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

Yum!

Olives? (I have an unhealthy olive obsession)


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

Yuck

lemon custard?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 17, 2016)

Yum!!

Pink lemonade?


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

Yum!!

brown rice??


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

yuck

tea?


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

depends what type but usually yum!

Doritos??


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

yum especially cool ranch

baked pears?


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

??wut?? yuck

carrot cake


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

its delicious

and yuck il only eat it if it has tons of almond and syrup

apples?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum!

strawberries and cream?


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

yuuummmmm

meringue?


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

yuck

Carrots??


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum

roasted Brussel sprouts?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

yuck
sory dont like it roasted


fruit tart?


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

Yum!

Olives?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

yum

bacon


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum

hummus?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 17, 2016)

Yum!! Although it hurts my mouth a little.

Sweet pickles?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

yuck

tomatoes?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 17, 2016)

YUCK

churros?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Both I like it if it has ice cream in the side

Peanuts


----------



## ok.sean (May 17, 2016)

Yum 100% but only when salted
FriedRice?


----------



## LethalLulu (May 17, 2016)

Yum
Cotton candy


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

yuck.. ive always wanted to like cotton candy because it looks so yum but the way it melts and the texture is just ew

sweet potato fries??


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 17, 2016)

yum


green beans?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Yuck

S' mores?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yum
Yams?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 17, 2016)

Yum!

Cherry cola?


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 17, 2016)

yum

pastrami sandwiches?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum, especially from Katz's or Langers 

chocolate cake?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Yumm

Pistachio cupcake?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum

baklava?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Yum 

Lasagna?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum

mofongo?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

It's not yum
es delicioso increiblemente delicioso
Especialmente con mucho ajo
Amo a ser de Puerto Rico y nuestro plato tiene mofongo

Shrimps?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

muy bien amiga! 

yum

mushroom risotto?


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 17, 2016)

Yum
Frogs leggs?


----------



## Cascade (May 17, 2016)

Yuck,

Fruit Salad?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yum!
Pasta?


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 17, 2016)

YUMMY!!!
Sprouts?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yum!
Lasagna?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yum.
Pizza?


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 17, 2016)

mmm YUM
Rabbit?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 17, 2016)

yuck

chocolate chip muffin?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum

caramel macarons?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yum!
Blueberry muffin?


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 17, 2016)

yuk
shortcake?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yum!
Lady Fingers?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yuck because they're kind of boring, but good in tiramisu 

tiramisu?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

YUM!
Black Coffee?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum

brownies?


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 17, 2016)

yum


biscotti?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 17, 2016)

Never had 

Snicker doodle cookies?


----------



## Cascade (May 17, 2016)

yum,

root beer?


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 17, 2016)

yum ~


chocolate covered bananas?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

Yum

peach cobbler?


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 17, 2016)

yum


caramel popcorn?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yum!
Cheese Popcorn?


----------



## Cascade (May 17, 2016)

yum,

banana bread?


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 17, 2016)

Yum!
Bubble Tea


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yuck.
Watermelon?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Both... It's confusing


Chicken soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yum

mango?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yum.
Tofu?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yuck

Frozen custard?


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2016)

Yum. Calamari?


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yuck!
Spinach?


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 18, 2016)

Yuck!
Pocky?


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Yum.
Brownies?


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 18, 2016)

Yum!
Strawberry short cake?


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Yum!
Chocolate Eclaires?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 18, 2016)

yum

peanut butter pie?


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Yum!
Chocolate chip muffins? somebody said it earlier and I havent stopped thinking about them since.


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 18, 2016)

Yum!
Sherbet?


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Yum!
Toaster Strudels?


----------



## DaCoSim (May 18, 2016)

Yum! (ESP the Boston cream kind!!!)

Boiled Crawfish


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 18, 2016)

yuck 

fried gyoza?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Yuck

Acai bowl?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

Yuck
Peanut butter Cookies


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

How dare you not like a very delicious fruit with granola and coconut oil

And both depending on how well they are done

Oreos?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

Yum
Ketchup


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Both.. Not alone but on French fries is good

Hot dogs?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

Yum
Sonic milkshakes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Wut? I like milkshake but sonic?

Umm not sure.. Both??

Pineapple?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

Yum

grape juice?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Yum

Strawberry-lemonade juice?


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Yum!
Kiwi?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 18, 2016)

yuck

gummy worm?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Yum
Especially sour

Gummy Bear?


----------



## ellarella (May 18, 2016)

yum!

plums?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 18, 2016)

yuck

coconut ice cream?


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

yum,

hazelnut.


----------



## ellarella (May 18, 2016)

yuck! one of the least good nuts

brazil nut?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

how dare you i love hazenut they are my favorite 
yuck those are my least favorite

almonds?


----------



## ellarella (May 18, 2016)

yum! solid choice of nut, definitely in my top 3

cashew nuts?


----------



## namiieco (May 18, 2016)

Yuck.
Pickled food (for example, pickled seaweed)


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Yuck
7 layer dip?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 19, 2016)

yum

chimichangas?


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Yum.
Enchiladas?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

Yum

Bacon wrapped shrimps?


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Yucky 
Milkshakes?


----------



## DaCoSim (May 19, 2016)

Yum!!!
Peach cobbler ala mode


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Yum!
Brownie Ala Mode?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

Both.... I have try some really good ones but also bad one I'm iffy in that one

Garlic shrimp ?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 19, 2016)

ive never tried it before so idk. but sounds yucky

smores?


----------



## Ploom (May 19, 2016)

Yummers

Ginger ale?


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Yum!
Toffee?


----------



## Ploom (May 19, 2016)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

yum

grapes?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 19, 2016)

Yum!

Peach yogurt?


----------



## Katattacc (May 19, 2016)

yummyyy

coconut milk?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum!
Coconut milk soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 20, 2016)

yum

sparkling cider?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum!
Cheese Fries?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 20, 2016)

yum

fried green tomatoes?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum!!!
Veggie kabobs with grilled pineapple?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 20, 2016)

yum 

jalape?o poppers?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum!
Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 20, 2016)

yum!!!

tacos?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum!
Bruschetta?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 20, 2016)

yum

oysters rockefeller?


----------



## Svive (May 20, 2016)

Yum!
Pistachio Ice cream


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum!
Wasabi?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 20, 2016)

yum

poke bowls?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

never had but looks yum?

sour milk?


----------



## Fizzii (May 20, 2016)

wtf no

mashed potatoes


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

yuck.

granola bars?


----------



## You got mail! (May 20, 2016)

Yum 
S'mores?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

yum 

bacon cheeseburger?


----------



## namiieco (May 20, 2016)

Yum
Rice


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

yum
Candied Ginger?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 20, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

yum
salsa?


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

yum,

mineral water?


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

double post.


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum!
Mushrooms?


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2016)

yum mostly!

garlic bread


----------



## Shinigamii (May 20, 2016)

yum

mango?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum!
Potato salad?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

Yum 

Gummy worms?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

yum
Spinach?


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

Yum,

crab?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

yum

cheese burger?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 20, 2016)

Yum!

We have a chain of too many yums here, so let's shake things up a bit.
Vegemite?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 20, 2016)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

yum

jalapeno cheetos?


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

yuck sorry,

spaghetti?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum
Grilled cheese?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 20, 2016)

yuck

salsa?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yum
Ice water?


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (May 20, 2016)

Yum 
Shrimp


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yucky
Bananas?


----------



## jiny (May 20, 2016)

yuck im allergic.

hot cheetos?


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2016)

yum

anchovies?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Yucky
Bagels?


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

yum,

peanut butter?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

Yum 

Mints?


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (May 21, 2016)

Yum
Ice cream


----------



## p e p p e r (May 21, 2016)

yum

sourdough bread?


----------



## Stil (May 21, 2016)

Yum.
Mac n Cheese?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 21, 2016)

yum

banana milk shakes?


----------



## Stil (May 21, 2016)

Yum!!
Banana Splits?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 21, 2016)

yum

falafel?


----------



## Stil (May 21, 2016)

YUM
Spinach garlic pizza?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 21, 2016)

yum

yakitori?


----------



## Stil (May 21, 2016)

Never head of it  but probably YUM because you seem to have good taste 

Miso soup?


----------



## JellofishXD (May 21, 2016)

Yum
Millefeuille?


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

Yum
duck pancakes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Ew yuck.

Blueberries?


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

yum,

watermelon?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Yum

horchata?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2016)

I've never had it, but it looks really good, and sounds pretty good too, so yum!

Mashed sweet potatoes


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Yum

Sweet peas?


----------



## Stil (May 22, 2016)

Yum
Guacamole?


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

yuck,

green beans?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 22, 2016)

Yummy :3

Freezies?


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

Yum yum, yum!!!
Pizza (Little Caesars.)


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

yum love it,

tomato ketchup?


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

yumm

french fries?


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

YUM

salt?


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

yum,

cheese rings?


----------



## Ploom (May 23, 2016)

Not sure what that is, but sounds right up my alley. Yum!
Funyuns?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

They aren't bad so I'll say yum.


Dark chocolate?


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

yum,

red wine?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

delicioso... d?-me D:

sponge cake ?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

boh... it depends on how it made

chicken soup?


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

yummy,

pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

yum!

maple syrup?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

yum
honey?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

yum!

green tea?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 23, 2016)

yuck. love green tea flavored stuffs tho lel

lucky charms?


----------



## LunarMako (May 23, 2016)

Yum! 

Donairs


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

yum,

pork liver?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Yuck I hate livers

Marshmallows?


----------



## Calligrafist (May 23, 2016)

Yum!
dried mango?


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

yum,

lettuce?


----------



## Duzzel (May 23, 2016)

Yum, maybe...

White Cheddar


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 23, 2016)

Yum!

Dried squid


----------



## classically.trained (May 23, 2016)

Yum, broccoli-cheese soup?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2016)

yum

super lemon candy?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

yuck

fried squid?


----------



## LunarMako (May 25, 2016)

yuck. 

liver?


----------



## classically.trained (May 25, 2016)

yuck

escargot?


----------



## Celes (May 25, 2016)

Yuck

Ranch?


----------



## Cascade (May 25, 2016)

Yum,

Baby Ruth?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Yum 

Skittles?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 26, 2016)

Yum, kind of.

Potatoes with cheese


----------



## Cascade (May 26, 2016)

yum,

apple pie


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

Yum!
Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Cascade (May 26, 2016)

yum,

Corn Flakes cereal?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

yuuucckk

sorbet?


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

yum
Watermelon?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

yuck

nachos?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 26, 2016)

yum

corn dog?


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

Yum
Caesar salad?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 27, 2016)

Yum!

Marshmallows?


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

yum,

pork liver


----------



## classically.trained (May 27, 2016)

Yuck

Crab?


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

yum,

root beer?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

Yum!

Candy corn?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 28, 2016)

Eh... it's pretty 50/50 but probably yuck

Spaghetti with meatballs?


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

Yum!

Mac and cheese?


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yum

onion rings?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Ehhh depends on how they do it

Apple juice?


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yum,

Fried Zebra? lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 28, 2016)

wat?

cream puffs?


----------



## Hanami (May 28, 2016)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yum,

coconut juice?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 28, 2016)

Yuck!! I'm like 99% sure I'm allergic to coconut and it tastes weird

Onion rings?


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yum,

Sprite?


----------



## xara (May 28, 2016)

Yum 

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yum!

Rock candy


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Yuck 
Last time I ate those it almost took out my teeth

Honey lemon glazes shrimps?


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yummy,

squid?


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

yuck

calamari?


----------



## Stil (May 28, 2016)

Yuck
Cashews?


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yummy

almond?


----------



## Stil (May 28, 2016)

Yum!
Walnuts?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

Yum

banana chips?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

yuck

apple chips?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2016)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

yuck

mushrooms?


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

yum,

celery?


----------



## hestu (May 29, 2016)

Yuck, bananas?


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

yummy,

Doritos?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

yum

mango rice?


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

yum,

squash?


----------



## Hanami (May 29, 2016)

yum

tomatoes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 29, 2016)

Yucky.

Refried beans?


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

yuck,

Tous Les Jours?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

have no idea whats that...

jalapeno cheetos?


----------



## Cailey (May 30, 2016)

yum. 

salt and vinegar kettle chips


----------



## Buttonsy (May 30, 2016)

Yum, although they burn my tongue and I can't taste anything for days, so I can't eat them.

Peanut butter M&M's?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

yUcK

bagel?


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

yum,

strawberry jam?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

yum

rainbow popsicle?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

yum

cream cheese?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

yuck

TBT popsicle?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

yum, if only I had one...

turkey?


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

yuck,

corned beef.?


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

Yuck.

Bubble tea?~


----------



## treetops (May 30, 2016)

yum?? its been a while since i had bubble tea, haha

french fries?


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

yumm

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

yum?

TBT ice cream swirl?


----------



## Hanami (May 30, 2016)

yum

tofu?


----------



## Zauzage (May 30, 2016)

Yum! 

Rhubarb and Strawberry Pie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Don't think I've tried it, but sounds pretty yum~

Shrimp flavored chips?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

yuck

bananas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

yummy!

Fruit salad


----------



## Zauzage (May 30, 2016)

YUYUMYUM

Regular salad with fruit in it?


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

yum,

corn dog?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

yuck

Macaroni salad?


----------



## princesse (May 31, 2016)

Yuck. Ribs?


----------



## treetops (May 31, 2016)

Yummmm

Eclairs?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

looks yum,

Chips Ahoy?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Yum

Pomegranate?


----------



## Puffy (May 31, 2016)

Yum!

French fries~


----------



## Hanami (May 31, 2016)

yum!!!!

sweet potatoes?


----------



## Stil (May 31, 2016)

Yum!
Dark Chocolate?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yum,

vodka?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

yuck (Tried it once, I thought it tasted like medicine)

Cheesesteak?


----------



## King Dorado (May 31, 2016)

yum!

tteok plate?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Never heard of it, so yuck?

 hamantaschen


----------



## Stil (May 31, 2016)

never heard of it. Yuck?
Sourdough bread?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

never tried it but yum,

Chinese food?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yuck

Blue cheese?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

Yuck

Peking Duck?


----------



## Miharu (May 31, 2016)

Yum~ (If it's what I think it is LOL )

Seasoned crunchy peas snacks?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

Yuck

Veggie Sticks?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Meh

Zesty Doritos ?


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

I haven't had them, but probably yum?

Tomatos?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yum,

vegetable salad?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yuck.

Fruit salad?


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yum,

coffee mate


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Jun 1, 2016)

Yuck,

French toast?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 1, 2016)

Yum

peanut butter?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

yum

green tea cheesecake?


----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2016)

yuck

dragon fruit?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

I've never tried it

Belgian fries & mayo?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 1, 2016)

yum

creamed spinach?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

yuck,

banana bread?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 1, 2016)

depends on my mood

espresso cream brulee?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't think I've tried that, but sounds pretty yum~

Avocados?


----------



## Byebi (Jun 1, 2016)

Yum

salmon sashimi?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 1, 2016)

yum

pomegranate?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2016)

yum

chocolate & banana smoothie


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

yum,

Starbucks cappuccino?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Yum

Banana bread?


----------



## Byebi (Jun 2, 2016)

Yuck :<

carrot cake?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2016)

yum

red velvet cookie


----------



## treetops (Jun 2, 2016)

yum!

spaghetti?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 2, 2016)

yum

taro smoothie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Yuck I don't like much taro


Tacos?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)

Yum!!

Chili cheese fries?


----------



## Energytree (Jun 2, 2016)

yuck! macdonalds chicken nuggets?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)

Yuck

Marshmallows?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2016)

yuck by themselves 

green tea ice cream


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Yuck

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 2, 2016)

yuck

coconut?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2016)

Ooh yum! 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 2, 2016)

yum yogurt


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

yum

chocolate?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 3, 2016)

yum

zebra popcorn?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

yum,

pepperoni?


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 3, 2016)

yum icecream


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

yum

strawberry?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 3, 2016)

yum!

blueberries?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 3, 2016)

yum!

pu-erh tea?


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 3, 2016)

yuck mango


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 3, 2016)

yuck

smoked scrambled eggs


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

yum!

soggy pancake?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 3, 2016)

yuck

steak flatbread?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

yum!

flan?


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 3, 2016)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

yum

fried calamari?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

yum,

water?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

yum

whisky?


----------



## Opal (Jun 3, 2016)

yuck
Sushi?


----------



## Peter (Jun 3, 2016)

yum

cucumber salad?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

yuck,

broccoli?


----------



## treetops (Jun 3, 2016)

Yuck.

Olives?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

yuck

poached egg?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 4, 2016)

yum

sakuma fruit drops?


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 4, 2016)

YUCK

vanilla coke?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 4, 2016)

yuck

matcha brulee?


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 4, 2016)

never had it before, but it looks green and slimy and I hate creme brulee so YUCK!


asian seaweed snack! Looks like this:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

YUM

raw fish?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 5, 2016)

yum!  wish I could have it everyday 

snickers bar?


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 5, 2016)

yum
cotton candy?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 5, 2016)

yum

soy milk?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Yuck the only milk I'm not a fan off

Hazelnuts?


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

yum
Nutella?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 5, 2016)

Yum

Ravioli?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Yum

Monfongo? (It's a Puerto Rico famous plate)


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 6, 2016)

Dunno because i never tasted it

Black pepper beef?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 6, 2016)

yuck,

M&M peanut butter flavor


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 6, 2016)

yuck! liver with cheese ....*gags*


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2016)

Yuck

S'mores?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yum

Mario gummies?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 9, 2016)

never tried it but yum,

KitKat?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yum

Peanut butter KitKat?


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2016)

Yum

Cheese pizza?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yum

cheese burger pizza?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 9, 2016)

Yum,

cheese cake?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

Yum

durian?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 10, 2016)

yuck!!!

avocado toast?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

havent tried it

dark chocolate?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 10, 2016)

yum

NY style pizza?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

Yum

Creamed spinach?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

Uhhh... Never tried it. But I love spinach so maybe it's good

Spam?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 10, 2016)

yum

canned tuna?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Yuck don't like canned food

Pretzels?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 10, 2016)

Yuck,

oatmeal?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yuck

Kondlike?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Yuck

Oreos truffles?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yum 

deep fried dog food?


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 10, 2016)

yuck!
eggplant


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

yuck
dont like that one a lot

avocado?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

Yum I love that stuff
Toast?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

yum

hard candy?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 10, 2016)

yum,

fried frog?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 10, 2016)

Never tried it, but sounds kinda yucky~

Green beans?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 10, 2016)

hmm... yuck but I would eat them (I usually have to)

smoked salmon?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yum

Boba?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

YESSSSSS

Aloe Vera Drink?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Never had it

Korean bbq?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

Yum!

Egg sandwich?


----------



## ErinKireina (Jun 10, 2016)

Yuck! Tofu?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 10, 2016)

yum

kale salad?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

Yuck

Campfire marshmallow?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 11, 2016)

yum!!!

lychees?


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 11, 2016)

yum!

mussels?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 11, 2016)

yuck.. i don't like seafood :/

scrambled eggs?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 11, 2016)

yuck

sakuma candy drops?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 11, 2016)

yum

roti canai?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 12, 2016)

that's similar to paratha right?  if so yum

chicken strips?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

Yum.

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

Yum

Mayo?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

yum,

Blue Marlin?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 13, 2016)

yum

egg yolk?


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 13, 2016)

Yum.

Kiwis?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

Yum

Jian dui?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 14, 2016)

never had it but looks yum!

mayonnaise shrimp?


----------



## Tensu (Jun 14, 2016)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

idk i never tried it.

cantaloupe?


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

Absolute yum.

Pancakes?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

Yum.

taro?


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 14, 2016)

yuck!
fried fish?



----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yuck

Blueberries?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

Yum


Strawberry jello?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

Yum!

Red bean paste?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 15, 2016)

yum!

green tea latte?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

Yuck I do think drink latte

Grape juice?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 15, 2016)

yum,

squash?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

Yum!

Botan Rice Candy?


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 15, 2016)

Yum x 10.

Eel?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 16, 2016)

Yummmm

Raw eggs (such as on bibimbap or tamago kake gohan?)


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 16, 2016)

yuck!

couscous?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 16, 2016)

Yuck

Lasagna?


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 16, 2016)

yum!

hollandaise?


----------



## Cailey (Jun 16, 2016)

havent had it!

spanish rice?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 16, 2016)

Never tried it before but I hate rice so yuck?

Milk tea?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yuck

Brisket?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 16, 2016)

Yuck 

Croissants?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

Yum!

Vegan burger?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 16, 2016)

Yum,

Hershey with almond?


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yuck.

Salt and Vinegar chips?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 16, 2016)

yuck

goat cheese?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 16, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 16, 2016)

yum

corn?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

yum

Curry?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 16, 2016)

yum,

Honey mustard?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

yum

Ginger ale?


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 16, 2016)

yum, yum!

Turtle cheesecake?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

YUMM!
Halo-halo?


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

Yum

Macaron


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

yum

glazed donuts?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

Yum

Mofongo? (It's a Puerto Rican dish)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2016)

Never tried it, but sounds kinda yum~

Oreos?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 17, 2016)

yummy,

KitKat?


----------



## Limon (Jun 17, 2016)

Yum,

Lolipops?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

yum

apple pie?


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

Yum
Pineapples


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

yum

lychee?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

yuck

sakuma fruit drops?


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Jun 18, 2016)

Yuck!

Cotton Candy?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

yum

caesar salad?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Yum 

Lemon glazed salmon?


----------



## Miharu (Jun 18, 2016)

Yum!~

Roasted Seaweed? <:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Yuck... I still have not tried

Caramel pop corn?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

yum

panna cotta?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Yum haven't tried yet but got some recipes wanting to do

Strawberry lemonade drink?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 19, 2016)

yum,

pineapple juice?


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Jun 19, 2016)

Yum!
Macarons? (Not macaroons! the two are different)


----------



## Waveshine (Jun 19, 2016)

Haven't tried, but they look yummy!

White chocolate?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

yum

rainbow cake?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Yum

Pistachio cake


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2016)

Yuck

Gummy bears?


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

yum

lemon pepper chicken?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

yum

fried chicken skin?


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 20, 2016)

Yuck

Banana bread?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 20, 2016)

yummy

strawberry shake?


----------



## Pearls (Jun 20, 2016)

Yum
tomatoes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 20, 2016)

Yuck!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Yum

Pistachio?


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

Yum

Green tea ice cream?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 20, 2016)

YUM! man i haven't had that stuff in ages

Apple butter?


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

Never had it but sounds yum~

Dried shredded squid?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 20, 2016)

yum,

cherry?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Yum

Sprinkle?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 21, 2016)

yum

cheese cake?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 21, 2016)

Holy yum



Strawberry shortcake


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

yum

cheeseball?


----------



## Ami (Jun 21, 2016)

Yum
Smoked salmon


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 21, 2016)

Yum!
Fried mac and cheese balls


----------



## Mints (Jun 21, 2016)

yum, never tried but it sounds good :0!

caramel popcorn?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 21, 2016)

Yuck. Popcorn should only be salty imo

Frog legs?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

yum

lima beans?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 21, 2016)

yum,

chocolate waffers?


----------



## Mints (Jun 21, 2016)

yum. it sounds good lol

jelly beans?


----------



## Promarged36 (Jun 21, 2016)

Yum!
ramen


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 22, 2016)

yum

chickpeas / garbanzo beans?


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Never had them
Garlic bread


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum!!

Chocolate and bananas.


----------



## Peachykeen84 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum!

Cheese on toast!


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 22, 2016)

yuck

Uhm, chocolate.


----------



## blossum (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 

Bacon pancakes


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 22, 2016)

never tried them, I never ate bacon in my life
chips


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

yum


chocolate chip cookies


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum (of course! )
Peeps?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 22, 2016)

yuck

mascarpone cheese?


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

Yuck!
Noodles?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum
Marshmallow


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

yum,

bacon?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum

Onions ring?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

yum,

Cheetos?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

Yuck... got sick of them

Cordon blue?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum!

Egg yolk?


----------



## Elov (Jun 22, 2016)

Yuck!

Muddy buddies?


----------



## aericell (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum

Grilled salmon?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

yum,

Toblerone?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

Yuck

Bacon?


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Yum
Pasta?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 23, 2016)

Yum

Cheese?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 23, 2016)

Yum

Cheerios?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 23, 2016)

yum

potato chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2016)

yumm

cheetos?


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

Yum
Noodles? ( All noodles )


----------



## Ploom (Jun 23, 2016)

yum
sour cream?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Yum especially on top of potatoes

Mozarella?


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

yuck

cherries?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Yum

Macadamia nut cookies?


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

yum.

spam?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 23, 2016)

yum

limeade?


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

Yum!
Watermelon?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Yum

Granola?


----------



## Pearls (Jun 24, 2016)

Yuck
Avocado?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 24, 2016)

I've never tried avocado before so idk

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 24, 2016)

yum

marmalade?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 25, 2016)

Like jam right? Yum

Pop tart


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

Yuck I don't  like it

Strawberry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuck I don't  like it

Strawberry


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

Yum!

Salmon, like on sushi?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

yuck (never had it but going to say yuck anyway)

peaches?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 25, 2016)

yum
wheat thins?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

Hmm..Yum!
Cheerios?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

Yuck I don't like that soup

Ribs


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

Yuck 
Apple pie?


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Yum !

Cherries?


----------



## Mints (Jun 26, 2016)

yum.

pringles?


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jun 26, 2016)

Yumm

Candy corn?


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yuck 

Chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 26, 2016)

YUM Those are easily the most addictive things ever

Bologna sausage?


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

what are those ? yuck, i suppose.

barbecue chicken


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jun 26, 2016)

Lol usually yum

That star fruit?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 26, 2016)

yum

croissant?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yum

Cheese ball


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 27, 2016)

yum

rice cake?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

yuck
garlic bread?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 27, 2016)

yum

fried chicken?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yum,

Lemon Oreo cookies?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yuck I don't like that flavor

Strawberry lemonade drink


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

Sounds yum
Banana bread?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yum,

kimbap?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 27, 2016)

yum

strawberry milkshake?


----------



## JX- (Jun 27, 2016)

yum

key lime pie?


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 27, 2016)

Yum!

Pop Tarts?


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 27, 2016)

yum!

candy corn?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yum,

Root beer?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Yuck I don't drink beer

Peaches


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 28, 2016)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## vel (Jun 28, 2016)

Yum to some extent.

Pizza?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Yum

Hot dog


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

Yum

Miso soup?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

yum

bibimbap?


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 28, 2016)

yum

popcorn?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

It depends, but if you just mean regular popcorn, then yuck. (There are certain flavoured popcorns or other products similar to popcorn that are yum though!!)

BBQ sauce?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

yum

chicken flavored potato chips?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Yuck don't like that flavor

Tarts


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

Yum!!

Peanut M&M's?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

yuck

matcha cream puffs?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 30, 2016)

Sounds yum!

Margherita pizza?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yuck

Honey glazed shrimp


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

yuck

live squid?


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

yuck

live squid?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 30, 2016)

I couldn't eat anything alive ;~;

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

Yuck

Tic Tacs


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

yum (only mint)

the japanese marble soda drink thing


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 30, 2016)

Velour said:


> yum (only mint)
> 
> the japanese marble soda drink thing



Bubble tea??
Yum

Mango sorbet (ooh fancy  )


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> Bubble tea??
> Yum
> 
> Mango sorbet (ooh fancy  )



not boba it's like 


And y uM


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

No food was posted for me to yum or yuck so I'll just get to the food!!

Chili cheese fries?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

Yum!

Curry?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

Yum

Ghost pepper


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 7, 2016)

I've never tried ghost peppers on their own, but I've tried ghost pepper BBQ sauce, and it was yum!!

Mayonnaise?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 7, 2016)

yum

smores?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Yum

Honey mustard


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 7, 2016)

yum

cookies & cream ice cream?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 7, 2016)

Yum!!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Yum but il prefer milk chocolate


Pork chops?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 7, 2016)

yum

ramen?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 7, 2016)

yum

sakuma candy drops?


----------



## Le-Vane (Jul 7, 2016)

Yum!

Bread pudding?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 7, 2016)

yum!  I just made that yesterday 

pecan pie?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 7, 2016)

Yuck
White chocolate?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 7, 2016)

Yuck!

Cotton candy?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

Yuck

Cherries


----------



## treetops (Jul 7, 2016)

Yuck.

Apple pie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Yum

Cherry pie


----------



## Taj (Jul 7, 2016)

^I was just watching a video involving cherry pie

Yum

Bubble Tea? (Like that wasn't said enough)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

yummyyy
/
kung pao chicken?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)

Yuck! 

Ranch chip dip


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

Yum

Toasted coconut ice cream?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

yum!]

sardines?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Yuck unless cook right

Lobster


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

Yummm!

Skim milk?


----------



## Aniko (Jul 7, 2016)

Yuck

Candied ginger?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 7, 2016)

yuck,

chocolate panel cake?


----------



## treetops (Jul 7, 2016)

Yum!

Gummy worms?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 8, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yum
Kimchi?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

yum!

imitation crab meat?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

Yuck

Blue stilton?


----------



## Trystin (Jul 8, 2016)

Yuck. 

Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 8, 2016)

yum

matcha kit kat?


----------



## nami26 (Jul 8, 2016)

yum

teriyaki chicken


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

yum

angel food cake?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 8, 2016)

yum,

bitter melon?


----------



## nami26 (Jul 8, 2016)

yum

tiramisu?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

Yum

Parfait?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

Yum

Rice pilaf?


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 10, 2016)

yuck

omelette?


----------



## Aniko (Jul 10, 2016)

Yum!

Egg on curry?


----------



## tae (Jul 10, 2016)

sounds yuck, but i've never tried it so oh well.

goulash?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

mehh

sushi?


----------



## Aniko (Jul 11, 2016)

YUM!

Cilantro?


----------



## Aniko (Jul 11, 2016)

YUM!

Cilantro?


----------



## Zylia (Jul 11, 2016)

Yum?

Optimus prime?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Yuck >_> that not food


Curry?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 11, 2016)

Idk never had it but it looks yuck

Oatmeal?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 12, 2016)

Yum cx

Hard-boiled egg?


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

It's ok

Avocado


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

yum!

lemons?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 12, 2016)

Yum!

Tomato?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

Yum

Cheez-its?


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yum 

Egg Salad?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 12, 2016)

yum,

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Grace12 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yum

pineapple?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 12, 2016)

Yum
Chocolate Cake?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Yum

Gold leaf?


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 13, 2016)

Uh.. yuck!

Takoyaki?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 13, 2016)

I've never tried it, but it sounds interesting!! Although... I'm a vegetarian and I usually get sick by seafood, so most likely yuck.

Crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2016)

Yum

Pop tarts?


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 13, 2016)

Depends on the type

Blueberry waffles?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

yum

coconut shavings?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

ew

cherry lemonade


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

yum actually.

herring?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

never tried it

roast chicken


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yum

Arnold Palmer (the drink, not the guy)


----------



## Mintie (Jul 13, 2016)

Yum!

Pistachios?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 13, 2016)

Yum

Wine


----------



## twins (Jul 13, 2016)

yuck

coffee?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 13, 2016)

yum,

iced tea?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

Yum

Dolma?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 14, 2016)

yuck

garretts popcorn?


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

I've never tried it, but Popcorn is tasty in general so...Yum.

Apple & Blueberry Pancakes?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 14, 2016)

aaah so much yum :'D

pickles?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 14, 2016)

yuck,

carrot?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

yum

taffy?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 14, 2016)

yum,

adobo?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

YUMMY <3333

onion rings?


----------



## treetops (Jul 14, 2016)

Yummm. ;o;

Chips and gravy?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 15, 2016)

Yum cx

Shrimp?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 15, 2016)

Yuck!!

Frozen bananas?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 15, 2016)

Mmm yummy!

Frozen raspberries?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

yum

avocado?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 15, 2016)

YUM but only in guacamole lol

Cool ranch doritos?


----------



## Selene (Jul 16, 2016)

Haven't tried it~
Jerk chicken?


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2016)

yum!

kiwis?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 16, 2016)

Yum!
Hot wings?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

Yuck not into hot spicy stuff.   nice sig btw ;^)

Funyuns?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Yum.
Licorice?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 16, 2016)

Yuck x.x

Escargot?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

yuck 

grape-flavoured stuff


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 16, 2016)

yum

banana fritters?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Yum to both of the people above me!
Onions?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

yum! -with stuff, not.. raw-

chicken wings


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Yum! I like buffalo chicken wings!
Green peppers?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 16, 2016)

As a topping, yum-
by itself, yuck

Black olives?


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Yuck.

Cake?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

YUM!!! Oh jeez now I want cake

Onion rings?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

YUM

fried zuchinni?


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 17, 2016)

Never tried it, but probably ech.

Meatloaf?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 17, 2016)

yum

cheese fries?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yum!

Meatballs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

yum!

vinho verde?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

Idk what's that

Hot chocolate with extra marshmallows?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 17, 2016)

YUM
AAAH WHO COULD SAY YUCK TO THAT?

Mushrooms?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 17, 2016)

Yum,

Chinese food?


----------



## Bellrich (Jul 17, 2016)

yuck!

Mozarella sticks? (my favorite food oml)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

yum

raisin cookies?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 17, 2016)

Yum!

Oatmeal?


----------



## mbonnie361 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yuck!

-Broccoli


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

yum!

pears?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Yum!!

Hot chocolate with candy canes in it?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

yum

coffee?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Yum!! I shouldn't have it but it's delicious.

Salted peanuts?


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

Yuuuuum!
Hot chocolate?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Yum!! I practically drink it every day oh jeez

Buttermilk?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Yuck

Alfredo sauce


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Yum!!

Raw lemon?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 18, 2016)

YUCK!

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

It's a bit iffy for me, but I guess yum!

Plums?


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 18, 2016)

Yum. 

Liver


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

ewww yuck

corn on a cob?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 18, 2016)

Yum, especially when it's smothered in butter xD

Blueberries?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 18, 2016)

YUCK! 

Coconut milk?


----------



## Limon (Jul 18, 2016)

Yuck.
Bacon?


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

yum.

pumpkin pie?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 18, 2016)

yum!

cotton candy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 19, 2016)

Yum!!

BBQ sauce?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2016)

Yuck
Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 19, 2016)

Yuck!! I hate pineapples and ham aaaaa

Marshmallows?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 19, 2016)

Yum ;3

Rye bread?


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 19, 2016)

yum

spring rolls?


----------



## vel (Jul 19, 2016)

sometimes yum

oranges


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 20, 2016)

Usually yum.

Popcorn without butter/salt/toppings?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)

yuck

honey biscuits?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

never had sounds sweet though? lol

potato salad?


----------



## Mints (Jul 20, 2016)

yum!

cheeto puffs?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)

yuck

ruffles chicken flavored chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

never had but sounds weird haha. 

red licorice laces?


----------



## classically.trained (Jul 20, 2016)

Yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 20, 2016)

Yum.

Olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

yuck

pineapples?


----------



## Peridot666 (Jul 20, 2016)

yuck.
waffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

eh yuck

blackberries?


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 20, 2016)

Yum I guess? haven't had them in AGES
Pancakes?


----------



## Peridot666 (Jul 20, 2016)

yum.
strawberries?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 21, 2016)

Yum!!

Watermelon?


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

yum !!!

curry.


----------



## Mintie (Jul 22, 2016)

I've never tried it, but it looks yuck

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 22, 2016)

Yum

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

yum!

pickled herring?


----------



## Mints (Jul 22, 2016)

yuck.

lasagna?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2016)

yum!
lemon cheesecake


----------



## seeds (Jul 22, 2016)

yuck. (i am allergic to lemon ^^)

dark chocolate?


----------



## Mints (Jul 22, 2016)

yuck.

snicker doodles?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 22, 2016)

never had 

curry buns?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 23, 2016)

Never had but they sound delicious, I love curry and I love buns!! So yum.

Potato salad?


----------



## treetops (Jul 23, 2016)

Yuck.

Pancakes?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 23, 2016)

yuuuuuuuuum!

strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Mints (Jul 23, 2016)

yum.

iced coffee?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 23, 2016)

it its sweetened then yum

pilaf?


----------



## moonford (Jul 23, 2016)

Yuck.

ratatouille?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 23, 2016)

Never tried it but the movie made it look amazing

Chili dogs?


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

yuck yuck yuck

shrimp?


----------



## Mints (Jul 23, 2016)

yum.

cheese pizza?


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

YUM

white cheddar popcorn


----------



## Mintie (Jul 24, 2016)

Yum!!

Eggplant parmesan?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

ehhh yuck

brie cheese?


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

yum... sometimes lol

biscuits and gravy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

looks yuck but idek xD

brain sauce?


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 24, 2016)

sounds very yuck to me ;-; LOL

clam chowder?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

yum i guess i like clams so

well yeah it's basically cow brain in white bechamel sauce so xD

gumdrop candy?


----------



## Mints (Jul 24, 2016)

yuck.

dippin dots ice cream?


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

YUM

french toast?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

yum!

sweet licorice?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 24, 2016)

Yum!  

Cheesecake?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 24, 2016)

yum!

cheetos?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

yum!

mtn dew


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 24, 2016)

Yum

Burritos?


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, YUM!

Churros?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 24, 2016)

Never had them

Oreos?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 24, 2016)

yuck

matcha pocky?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 24, 2016)

yum i kind of prefer it over the chocolate

almonds?


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2016)

Yum~

pickles?


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 24, 2016)

Yum!

Uhhh..... Taco?


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

YUM I love Mexican food :3

Squid ink spaghetti?


----------



## Shina (Jul 25, 2016)

never tried it but it looks so cool and black so, yum!

potato scallops?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 25, 2016)

I've never tried them, but they look yum ;3

Cream of mushroom soup?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 25, 2016)

yum,

Dairy Queen?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 25, 2016)

YUM

Cheetos?


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

yum - but i like hot cheetos tbh

gummy worms?


----------



## Koden (Jul 26, 2016)

yum!

bubble gum?


----------



## Pinkfluffyunicorns123 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yuck! 

Jawbreakers?


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 26, 2016)

yum

lifesavers?


----------



## Chicha (Jul 26, 2016)

Yuck!

Cornbread?


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 26, 2016)

Dont think ive ever tried that, but it doesnt sound very yum...


STRAWBERIIES?


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

yum

oranges


----------



## Koden (Jul 26, 2016)

yum!

Tempura? c:


----------



## piske (Jul 26, 2016)

yuuuss yummm 

Jerk chicken?


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 26, 2016)

Yumm

Nachos


----------



## Reav (Jul 26, 2016)

Delicious

Deep fried cheese curds?


----------



## Mints (Jul 26, 2016)

yuck. (i love cheese curds but not when they're deep fried)

vanilla oreos?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 27, 2016)

yuck ;-;
I really hate the vanilla oreo cookie and I don't know why, don't hate me XD

brisket?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 28, 2016)

I've never had it, but it looks very yum.

Marshmallows?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yammy 

Bagels?


----------



## Puffy (Jul 28, 2016)

Hmm, depends. With or without cream cheese? Is the bagel crispy or soft?

Peaches!


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 28, 2016)

Y-U-M-!
Michu Ice cream?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Mochi


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

Never had it. I have had mochi before though, so I assume it's pretty yummy

Potato Salad?


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 28, 2016)

Delicious!
Rocky Mountain oysters?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocky_Mountain_oysters
...Interesting.


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 28, 2016)

ewww no..... D; what


Peanuts!


----------



## Puffy (Jul 28, 2016)

Yum!

Bubble gum!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 28, 2016)

Yum!!!

Peanut butter and chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 28, 2016)

Yum! ...if I wasn't allergic X/

Mexican Rice ^^?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

Rice is always good <3

Scallops?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yum

Avocados?


----------



## piske (Jul 28, 2016)

yuck (I'm allergic to them :<)

oreos?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 28, 2016)

yum
except the vanilla ones XD

bananas?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 28, 2016)

oops double post, sorry guys


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum!
Spaghetti?


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

yum

anchovies?


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum

Hershey kisses?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum!

White chocolate.


----------



## Draco (Jul 29, 2016)

yuck. Popcorn.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 29, 2016)

YUM <3

salmon?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum

Tomatoes?


----------



## Draco (Jul 29, 2016)

yum.  Oatmeal


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

yummy

Cheerios?


----------



## Draco (Jul 29, 2016)

yum .  Mushrooms.


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2016)

yum. gummy worms?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 29, 2016)

yum

peaches?


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum.
Pineapple?


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

yum

rice?


----------



## Draco (Jul 29, 2016)

yum.  Dog food.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum.









....It has to be said....

Wood Cake


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2016)

you mean cake that looks like wood? uh yum i guess?

biscuits


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

Yum

Oreos?


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Depends.
If it's those weird American flavours, yuck.
If it's the one flavour (original) we have in my local shop in England, yum.


Lemons


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yuk. Granny Smith apples


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

I like them 

Pistachios?


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Yum~

Turkey jerky


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yummmmmy.   Pork Jerky.


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2016)

Hmm, I'm gonna go with yuck lol

Licorice?


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yukky 

Stove top stuffing.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 30, 2016)

Yum!

Milkshakes?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes, Yum
Greek yoghurt coconut flavour


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes, Yum
Greek yoghurt coconut flavour


----------



## Cousteau (Jul 30, 2016)

no thanks, YUCK!

Rice Pudding :3


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yum.
 Ritz Crackers with Cheese and Dry Salami.


----------



## D-Anii (Jul 30, 2016)

Yuck, No Salami pls.

Vanillabean javachip frappe


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

*cry* yum


Pineapple


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Yummm

Lasagna


----------



## Chicha (Jul 30, 2016)

Yum! <3

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yuk. 

Baby back Ribs


----------



## Chicha (Jul 30, 2016)

Yum!

Croissants?


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yum!
Devianart


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yum. 

Corn Dog.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Yuck

Costco pizza


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yuk.

Burger King Hot dog.


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 30, 2016)

Yuck

Broccoli


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yuk.

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## Pecansalad (Jul 30, 2016)

Yuck.

Peanut butter


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

Yuck!!

Honey?


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yum.
Saliva.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 30, 2016)

Very yuck!

Bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

yum. 

Peanut Britle.


----------



## Mintie (Jul 30, 2016)

yum xD

cup noodles?


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2016)

yum!!

Fried chicken?


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 31, 2016)

Yum

Cauliflower Cheese


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 31, 2016)

Yuck!

Red velvet cake


----------



## Puffy (Jul 31, 2016)

Yum

Thin Mints


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yam.
Dog tails


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2016)

Like, actual dog? No thank you, yuck!

Sweet pickles?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 31, 2016)

Yuck!

Spanish Tapas?


----------



## Puffy (Jul 31, 2016)

Yum!

Fruit gummies.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yuck!
Rhubarb Pie


----------



## Cascade (Jul 31, 2016)

Idk that food.

Chicken teriyaki?


----------



## Mints (Jul 31, 2016)

omg yummm!!!!

cheese fries?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 31, 2016)

yum :'D so much yum

grilled cheese?


----------



## Pecansalad (Jul 31, 2016)

Yum.

Pancakes?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2016)

Yum 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2016)

yuck 

caprese salad?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 31, 2016)

yum,

lemonade?


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

yum

waffles


----------



## Cascade (Jul 31, 2016)

yum,

baked salmon


----------



## Mintie (Jul 31, 2016)

yuck

stuffed peppers?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 1, 2016)

Yuck, I'm very much not into peppers

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Puffy (Aug 1, 2016)

Yuck D:

Salmon


----------



## Mintie (Aug 1, 2016)

yuck x.x

white chocolate?


----------



## Limon (Aug 1, 2016)

Yum!
Ham?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

Ehh depends. Mostly yuck though.

Bratwursts?


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2016)

yum

sour patch kids?


----------



## Mints (Aug 1, 2016)

yum!!!

sweet potato fries?


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 2, 2016)

No, sorry ... Yuck 

Liver!


----------



## Cascade (Aug 2, 2016)

yum,

Pringles (sour & cream)?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

Yum! Now I want some, ty

Blueberries


----------



## Draco (Aug 2, 2016)

yum. 

Jell-O


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

Yum! why am i so hungry

steak?


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

Yum!  
Cake?


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 2, 2016)

Yuum

Custard


----------



## Draco (Aug 2, 2016)

hmmmmm yum.

Ostrich eggs


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

yuck...?

grass?


----------



## Draco (Aug 2, 2016)

yum. 

Coconut Cream Pie.


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 2, 2016)

Yuck.
Butterscotch pudding?


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

Yum ^_^

Salt


----------



## Mints (Aug 2, 2016)

yuck. (if it's by itself)

Boston cream donuts ?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Yum. 

Krispy Kreme donuts?

Now I'm craving donuts because of you Mints xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yum

Lemon cookies?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 2, 2016)

yum cx

cup noodles?
(not sure if I already asked this, but whatever xD)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 2, 2016)

never had them

waffles?


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

yum!

eggs benedict?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

I've never had one but it looks so good... so yum!

Eggs frittata?


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

yum

maple-glazed bacon?


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 2, 2016)

Not a fan of sweet meat, so yuck.

I'm really craving a lox-and-cream-cheese bagel. Would you eat it?


----------



## Mints (Aug 3, 2016)

yum, the pictures make it look really good (is the salmon fully cooked or raw ?)

chocolate pie?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

Hmmm I've never tried it myself, could be yummy. xD

Apple pie is though! So Apple pie? P:


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum!!

Tacos?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

yum alwayssss =D

spinach?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum 

Eggplant?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

yum if used in dishes not so fan of it being raw

milk?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum

Crush? (soda)


----------



## Pearls (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum
Baked beans?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

yum :3

sweet potatoes?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

yum but only with things like cheese and green onions in it lol

massaman curry?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Never had

Olives?


----------



## Mints (Aug 3, 2016)

Yuck !!!!!!

Ratatouille?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Never had that

Bacon? c:


----------



## Draco (Aug 3, 2016)

yum.

Fryed Fish.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yim

Avacados?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 3, 2016)

Yuck,

eel?


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

yum!

steak?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

yum 

oatmeal?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum

Yogurt


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum

Smoothie?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum

Bagel?


----------



## Draco (Aug 3, 2016)

yum. ( hopefully not without cream cheese) 


Cracker Jacks.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Never had

Waffle?


----------



## Mints (Aug 3, 2016)

yum.

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

YUM I had it only once and it was the best day of my life (almost).

Iced coffee?


----------



## Mints (Aug 3, 2016)

yum.

cheese fries?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 3, 2016)

yummy

lettuce?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum

Omelet?


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 3, 2016)

yum!

cotton candy?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 3, 2016)

sorta yum

Onions ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 3, 2016)

you think we're shrek or somethin'
yucK

cheesecake?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 3, 2016)

this is the internet, you never know!
yum :')

Yogurt


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate pretzels? <3


----------



## Mintie (Aug 4, 2016)

YUMM <3

coconut shavings?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

Yuck.

Pineapple Pizza?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

Holy yum

Churros?


----------



## riummi (Aug 4, 2016)

god yes

salami?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

eh, not a meat fan (╯︵╰,)

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

Yum. P:

Enchiladas?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

YUM w Cheese :3 

Cranberry juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

yum!

pear?


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 4, 2016)

Yum.

Salad?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 4, 2016)

It depends, but overall, yum.

Feta cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

yum oh yee

carrot?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

Yum

Scallop?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 4, 2016)

Yuck..well I actually have never tried


Grapes


----------



## piske (Aug 4, 2016)

yum

chicken salad?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

Yum.

BlueBerry Muffin?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 4, 2016)

yum,

Taco?


----------



## LuminousLisa (Aug 5, 2016)

Definitely yum!

Sour kraut?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

yum

jelly beans?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum!

Fish?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Depends what type
Plain fish is too boring

Sweet Chilli Sauce?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck

White chocolate?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck, it's too sweet

Grapes?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck

Green Apples


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck, they are too dry

Raisins?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck

Tomatoes


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum

Nutella


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum

Bagels


----------



## piske (Aug 5, 2016)

yum

frozen yogurt?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum. -Glares at Riu- Inside joke. <o<

Brownies.


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck.

Raspberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

yum!

pickles?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

yuck

watermelon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

yum!

onion?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck

Cheesecake?


----------



## Aniko (Aug 5, 2016)

...yuck? Not fond of cheesecake.

Green jelly!


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck.
Hot Dog?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum

Chips?


----------



## LuminousLisa (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum!

Bleu cheese?


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 5, 2016)

eww yuck 

Egg?


----------



## LuminousLisa (Aug 5, 2016)

Toughie, lol, depends on how it's cooked... I guess I'll say yum 

Pickles?


----------



## Aniko (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum

Cresson?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 5, 2016)

I've never had it?

blue cheese?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum

Maple syrup?


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum 


Strawberries?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum

Broccoli?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum!

Celery?


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

Yuck 


Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 5, 2016)

Yum.

Cookie dough?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum
Cheesecake?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yuck

Beef


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

warm pretzel?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

dim sum


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yuck. I don't like the texture of green jelly.

Pasta?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum

Croissants


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

cheese


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum!!!

Mushrooms?


----------



## Paxx (Aug 6, 2016)

Yuck!
tacos?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum!

Stew?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yuck

Lettuce


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum!

Fruit flavoured marshmallows (the pastel coloured ones)


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

lemonade


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yuck if it's regular, yum if it's mint or pink

Onion rings?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum

Peas


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum but they upset my stomach...

BBQ sauce?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

hotdogs


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Technically yum, but only really high quality ones and I'm a vegetarian so I don't eat them anymore anyways

Dark chocolate?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yuck

Chocolate-chip Cookies


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

mountain dew?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum.

Strawberry smoothie?


----------



## Chicha (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum <3

Gum?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

chicken and waffles?


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

chocolate pudding?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 6, 2016)

Yum

Iced cappuccino?


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yum yum yum

sweet pickles?


----------



## tae (Aug 6, 2016)

yuck, they gotta be sour / bitter. 

pasta?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

cream cheese wontons?


----------



## Aniko (Aug 6, 2016)

yuck (sorry it was meant for pasta) Never tried that kind of wonton so I don't know.

kimchi?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

yum

Tom Kha soup?


----------



## tae (Aug 6, 2016)

never had it,

how about mul naengmyeon?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

never had

hot cheetos


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yum but I can only handle eating like 5 of them ha ;3;

salami?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yuck

Egg noodles?


----------



## Aniko (Aug 7, 2016)

yum

Kalamata olives


----------



## Mintie (Aug 7, 2016)

yuck x.x

chicken drumstick?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 7, 2016)

Yuck, I love chicken but I can't eat anything with a bone in it, my teeth hitting the bone makes me feel sick

Cinnamon and sugar and butter on toast?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't know what cinnamon and sugar is

Cherries


----------



## Mints (Aug 7, 2016)

yum!

chocolate chip pancakes?


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2016)

Yum!

Bonbon?


----------



## Mints (Aug 7, 2016)

yum! (personally never had but looks good).

chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

Yum!!
Tangerines?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

yum

Shrimp Tempura?


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 7, 2016)

yum!

Omelettes?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

yum

hot links


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

Yuck

Hard Boiled Egg


----------



## Mintie (Aug 12, 2016)

yuck

scrambled eggs?


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2016)

yum-ish lol

cheese popcorn?


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

yuck!

kale lol


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

Yuck...

Sweet potatoes!


----------



## Greninja (Aug 16, 2016)

yummmm

CHOONA?? (like if you get the reference)


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Greninja said:


> yummmm
> 
> CHOONA?? (like if you get the reference)



Is that surfboards or something? Idk.

Yum? If its tuna.

Mash potatoes?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 17, 2016)

Yum! I love fluffy potato clouds of buttery heaven.

Licorice? 8)


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Mm, yum!

Beef stroganoff?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

Idk.

Pineapple.


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

meh

sweet potato?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

Yum.

Garlic bread.


----------



## Mintie (Aug 17, 2016)

yumm ;D

twice baked potatoes ?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 17, 2016)

never tried

Mongolion barbeque?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

Never tried, looks yum.

Egg rolls


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum.

Beef stroganoff?


----------



## riummi (Aug 18, 2016)

yumm

peaches?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum... and yuck? Like, a mix of both tbh, I have a lot of feelings about peaches

Veggie burgers?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

Yuck just give me a bacon cheeseburger and I'm ok

Milkshake?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yummy

Waffles?


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

Not common here.

Vegan pizza?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

Yuck.

Black olives?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 19, 2016)

yuck x.x

green olives?


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

yuck.


cream cheese?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

Yum

Bagels?


----------



## radioloves (Aug 19, 2016)

Yum

Earwax?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

uh yuck lol XDD

rice?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 19, 2016)

yum! 

peanut butter


----------



## Tracer (Aug 19, 2016)

By itself, yuck

Pasta?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

Yum

Calamari?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 19, 2016)

um yuck but only bc i've never tried it 

coconut milk


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Almond milk?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum! 

Shrimps?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Squid?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

Yuck! I've tried squid rings in chilli *blegh*

brussel sprouts?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Beets?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yuck~ 

caviar


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Popcorn?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yummmmm

salted caramel


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Cheese whiz?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yuckk, real cheese pleasee

cheese string?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

yum

burrrrritos? c:


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yummm

churros?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

yammmmmy

Tacos?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yummm! 

fajitas?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Ice cream?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum 

lollipops?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Burgers?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yuck (i only like chicken burgers) 

banana bread


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum!!

mint ice cream?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yummy c:

Butterscotch?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yumm

cookie dough?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

Y U M 

cabbage?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Broccoli?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yum 

parsnips?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yuck

Turnips?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

yum!

duck?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yuck ;o wt about molly

Radishs?


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

YUMMO

Banana bread?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum was said a few posts ago thou

Boiled eggs?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate bread?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Tuna?


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

yum sometimes lol

pistachio?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 20, 2016)

yum!!

calamari?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

Yum

Alfredo lasagna?


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

umm YUM!

empanada?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Never heard of it

Pulled pork?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 23, 2016)

yum cx

philly cheese steak?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Yum

Hot dogs?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2016)

yum!!

lychees?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Yum

Mangoes?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 23, 2016)

Never had one

Grilled cheese?


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

yum!

tacos?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Yum

Burritos?


----------



## chaicow (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know why but yuck 
Lobster tail


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Meh neutral

Potato chips?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 23, 2016)

Depends on what kind they are (/^▽^)/ but yum 

Yogurt?


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

yum

sugar snap peas?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Never had em

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 23, 2016)

YUM 

Spinach?


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

yum!

brussels sprouts?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 24, 2016)

If they are cooked right, yum!!

Veggie burgers?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yum

Raisin bran cereal?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

Yum!

Raisin toast?


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

yum

croissant?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 27, 2016)

Yum!

Bagels?


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

YUM

scrambled eggs?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 27, 2016)

Yum

Boiled eggs?


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

ehhh yum I guess lol

smarties?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 27, 2016)

Yum

Coconut ice cream


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

yuck (sorry I dislike coconut!)

bubble tea?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 27, 2016)

yes yes yes addicted

white rice?


----------



## Miii (Aug 27, 2016)

Yum.

Shepherds pie?


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

yum!

pudding?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 27, 2016)

yum

Beef barbacoa


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 28, 2016)

Never had it but based on looks alone, yum!

Sweet pickles?


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Yuk I hate pickles

Mac and cheese?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 28, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate mint ice cream?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 28, 2016)

YUM <3

Iced coffee?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

YUCK (i hate coffee anything blehh)

Gogurt?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 28, 2016)

yuck

cream cheese wontons?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 29, 2016)

yum,

Litttle Caesar's garlic bread?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 29, 2016)

Garlic bread: Yum
Little Caesar's: Never been there. I don't even think it exists where I live (Canada)

Cheese bread?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 29, 2016)

Yum

Cucumbers?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 29, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Garlic bread: Yum
> Little Caesar's: Never been there. I don't even think it exists where I live (Canada)
> 
> Cheese bread?



To Voiku:

Yum 

Pickles?                  And there is a Little Ceasar's in Halifax, Nova Scotia. I've been there. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

yuck lol

popcorn?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yum

Oatmeal?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

yum

burritos?


----------



## chaicow (Aug 29, 2016)

Yuck 
Chocolate


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

yum

mtn dew?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 29, 2016)

yum,

Skittles?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

yum!

milk?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

yum especially at night to sleep


taffy


----------



## pipty (Aug 29, 2016)

Yum

Corndog


----------



## Licorice (Aug 29, 2016)

*YUCK! *

Pinto beans?


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 29, 2016)

Yuck.

Coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

yum!

lemons?


----------



## Miii (Aug 29, 2016)

Yum.

Hotpot?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 29, 2016)

yuck

menudo?


----------



## pipty (Aug 29, 2016)

Yuck

Mac n cheese?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 29, 2016)

yuck

tom kha soup


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2016)

whats that.

miso soup?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 29, 2016)

yum,

Cotton candy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2016)

Yum!!

Baked potatoes?


----------



## chaicow (Aug 29, 2016)

Yum
Rice


----------



## Greninja (Aug 29, 2016)

yum

tacos? (not the taco bell kind)


----------



## chaicow (Aug 29, 2016)

Yum
ice cream


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum!

Bananas and chocolate


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum!

Motzarella sticks


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

yum! 

rice?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum 

Noodles?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum!!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum!

Cranberry juice?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

yuck

banana


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

yumm

eggplant


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

Yuck!

Chickpeas?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 30, 2016)

yuck ;-;

calamari?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

Eh, probably yuck.

Cheetos?


----------



## chaicow (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum
Pringles (any flavor)


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 30, 2016)

YUUUUMMMMMMM i love pringles so much

Doritos?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

Yum!

Mountain Dew?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!

Watermelon oreos?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

bro wth ive never even heard of that, i wanna try tho 
dumplings


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

Yum omgg
Asparagus?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yuck.

Belgian Waffles.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

i never tried it

Peanuts?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 1, 2016)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yum

Pulled pork say yes c:


----------



## Greninja (Sep 1, 2016)

yum

hot cheetos?


----------



## Licorice (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10  YUMMMM

Relish?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 1, 2016)

yuck!

Salmon?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

Yum

All-dressed chips?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 1, 2016)

yum

pesto sauce?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

yuck,

Doritos?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 2, 2016)

Yummm

Spaghetti?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 2, 2016)

Yuck

Bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 2, 2016)

Yum

Waffles?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

yum,

corndog?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 2, 2016)

yuck

Jalape?os?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 3, 2016)

Yuck

Fried shrimp


----------



## Mintie (Sep 3, 2016)

yuck x.x

green chile stew?


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 3, 2016)

Yuck

Thai basil chicken?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Yuck, I don't like chicken

Lemonade?


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

yum! wasabi?


----------



## Faeynia (Sep 3, 2016)

Yum! Iced tea


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

Yum!!

Chili cheese fries?


----------



## chaicow (Sep 3, 2016)

Yum
Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

Yum

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 3, 2016)

Yum - had them this morning

Glazed donut?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

yum
apples?


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum
Yoghurt?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

Yuck x.x

Tacos?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

yuck. noodles?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum.

Cheeseburgers?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

yum
chocolate cake?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Juan (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum!
Stuffed Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

yum! rice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum!

Scallops?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 4, 2016)

yuck

honey?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 4, 2016)

yummy,

Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

Yummm

Burritos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 4, 2016)

yum,

Ritz crackers?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum!

Nachos?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

Smoked ham?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

sharp cheese?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

Grilled salmon?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 5, 2016)

yum!

salt alone.


----------



## Cailey (Sep 5, 2016)

um, yuck?

ham and cheese omelet.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

Although I'm not too big of a fan of ham.


Durian!


----------



## abbydoll (Sep 5, 2016)

Never ate one

Pepsi?


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

I've never had aha 

Ramen?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum

Chicken teriyaki?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

Black forest ham?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Never had it

Cheesecake


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yuck

Apple pie


----------



## namiieco (Sep 5, 2016)

YUM

Ben & Jerry Cookie Dough


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

YUM!

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

Pickled Foods?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yuck

Hot dogs


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

yuck. bacon?


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 5, 2016)

It really depends. So... Yum?
Cream puffs.


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yumm

Banana split


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Never had :c

Kimchi


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Err, yuck, despite me being korean hahaha. I should try it again at least

Dumplings?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

YUMMMMMMMM c:

Chicken feet


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

I'd try it.

Spinach?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

yum,

fresh tomatoes?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

LOVE TOMATOES <3 YUM c:


Curry~


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum.

Frogs' legs?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Never had it but I gotta say YUCK T_T

Shark fin soup? c:


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

I might try it.

Coconut shrimp?


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

yum. pancakes?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

Beef stew?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2016)

yuck.

coconut water?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yuck, holy hell..

Rice Krispies?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum.

Mussels?


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

yum.
nachos?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum.

Octopus?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 5, 2016)

never had it. I love squid though. 

corn dogs?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Splendor (Sep 5, 2016)

Yuck. 
Pomegranite?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 5, 2016)

the seeds are yum. 

gummy worms?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Ehh, not really yum, but not yuck either lol

Sour Patch Kids?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 5, 2016)

I feel ya, lol. YUM!

chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Y U C K. They sound delicious, but I bit into one and it was AWFUL

Oreos


----------



## ellarella (Sep 5, 2016)

yum!

plums?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yuck, but I was like 6 when I had them so I'll try them again and see if anything's changed

Peaches?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

YUM

banana flavored taffy?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

yum,

Wendy's?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yuckkkk

Taco Bell?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

yum,

Burger King?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum

Arby's?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

yum,

McDonald?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

YUM

Subway?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 5, 2016)

yum. 

italian sausage?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum

Meatball Sub?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Yum~

Spaghetti~


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

Yummm <3

Lasagna?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

YESS OMG NO DONT U GET ME GOING WITH PASTA


YUM YUM YUM


Chicken alfredoooooooooo


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum!

Fried green tomatoes?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 6, 2016)

YUM. 

toasted bagel with cream cheese?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

Sure

Pumpkin bread with whipped cream?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Hell yeah!

Kielbasa?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum!

Lemon chicken?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum!

Bowties and cabbage?


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 6, 2016)

yuck

crispy beef?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum.

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

eh, neutral but i don't really like soft bell peppers much so yuck bc that

fried chicken?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum

Roast beef?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum.

Dark chocolate w/ chili flavor?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum

Milk chocolate?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 6, 2016)

yum

grapes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum

Apples?


----------



## pipty (Sep 6, 2016)

Yuck 

Chips?


----------



## reririx (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum

Blueberries


----------



## hestu (Sep 6, 2016)

yum

french toast?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum!

Pineapples?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

eww eww yuck

minced meat


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Yuck

Beans & Rice


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 6, 2016)

YUM. 

clam chowder?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

yum probably

whipped cream?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 6, 2016)

eh, on berries sure

tator tots?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

YUM TOTS ARE THE BEST THING ON THE PLANET EVER

pizza cake?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Never had it, but hey it's pizza so I'll go ahead and say Yum!

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

yuck ew

pecan nuts?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

black and green are both yum!

lemon cake?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops pecans are yuck


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 6, 2016)

yum!!!

goat cheese?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

yum

Whoopie pie?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

yuck

orange creamsicle?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Never had that either, but based off what it's made out of, it looks good, so yum.

Poptarts?

EDIT: Oh oops, yuck to the creamsicles.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

yummy

Oreos?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

the cream is yum but the cookie is yuck

ham?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

the cream is yum but the cookie is yuck

ham?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 6, 2016)

yum!!!

egg rolls?


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum! 
Bacob?


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

Yuck.

Greens?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 6, 2016)

be more specific

Pork ribs?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

omg YUM 

lemon italian ice?


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum!

Alfredo sauce


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

yum!!!

elephant ears? cuz fair


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 6, 2016)

too doughy... nah

I much prefer funnel cake


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

yum! 

apple


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 6, 2016)

yum!

Watermelon


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

yum! 

slushies?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum! oh my god YUM.

Snickers bar?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 6, 2016)

yum

twix?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

YUM!! My favorite chocolate.

Kit-Kats?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum!

Hershey's?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum! 

Mr. Goodbar?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Never had

Lindt milk chocolate?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

It's tasty but I have bad reactions to some of the ingredients so yum for taste but yuck for how it makes me feel aaaa

Grapes?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

Yum

Eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

yuck ew

caramel ice cream?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 7, 2016)

yum. 

maple bacon?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Yuck

Eggplant?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

yum

beets?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Probably yuck

Strawberries


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yum

Cherries?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 7, 2016)

yuck. I only like the pitted ones. 

buttermilk waffles?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 7, 2016)

yum!

stir-fry?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 7, 2016)

yum. 

mongolian beef?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

Never had it, but it looks soooooooooooooooo yummy!!!

Brussel sprouts?


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

Never had it but YUCK :c


Roasted potatoesssss <3


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

YUM YUM YUM I love roasted potatoes aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Fava beans?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2016)

what are those?

tofu?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Yuck...Y u c k.

Hashbrowns


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2016)

what are those?

tofu?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 7, 2016)

idk so far the tofu ive tried isnt good but ive seen some places where it looks good so for now yuck

Sushi?


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

I LOVE SUSHI OMG


RAMEN


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

YESSSS yum!

Mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

Yummy

My bf and our friends think it tastes like toothpaste -_- 



Almonds


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Yum

Brownies?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

AHHH YUM!!!

Blueberry pie


----------



## Cailey (Sep 8, 2016)

havent had it but sounds good. 

tempura shrimp?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Yum!

T-Bone steak


----------



## Cailey (Sep 8, 2016)

yum!

kung pao chicken?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 8, 2016)

Never had it, but it looks yum.

Cotton candy?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Ehhhh.. Yum when I was little, but yuck now.

Popcorn


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2016)

Yum.

Fried crickets?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Yuck, I'm assuming ._.

Bacon cheeseburger?


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 8, 2016)

Yum, I guess!
Churros.


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

Yum

Pho


----------



## Cailey (Sep 8, 2016)

havent had it. 

chow mein?


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

yum


raspberries


----------



## Cascade (Sep 8, 2016)

yum,

strawberries?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 8, 2016)

yum!

biscuits & sausage gravy?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 8, 2016)

YUM c:

blueberries?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Never had </3

Braised beef?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 9, 2016)

yum,

cheetos puffs?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

Yummmm <3

Jellybeans?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

They're alright. Jellybellies are best. So yum.

Scrambled eggs w/ barbecue sauce?


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2016)

Yuck

Love scrambled eggs but not so much with BBQ sauce


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

yum i love it with bbq sauce

strawberry icecream


----------



## Cailey (Sep 9, 2016)

yum,

spicy mayo?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

Yuck

French fries


----------



## Cailey (Sep 9, 2016)

yum,

chicago style hot dog?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

never had it

roast chicken?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 9, 2016)

yum cx

strawberry milk?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yum.

Salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2016)

yum

wasabi anything


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

Eh.

White rice.


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

YUM.

Cajun fries


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2016)

Yum!

Sweet Potoato Fries


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

Yum!

Red velvet cake


----------



## Dilpyckle (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum!

Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum!

Miso soup?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Pomegranates?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Never had. They smell good, though.

Bananas


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Pineapple?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Meh.

Fritos corn chips?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum!

Funyuns


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Jalapeno cheetos?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck

Lemonade


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

It's alright.

German potato salad?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Macaroni salad?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Ew!

Ramen?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum...quality varies though.

Tomato grilled cheese?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Corn Dogs?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Shrimp gumbo?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck!

Tacos?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Spring rolls?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum

Meatloaf


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Sriracha chicken?


----------



## Elov (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum

Shumai?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Eh.

Tilapia?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd try it.

Deviled eggs?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2016)

yum,

Fried shrimp?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Clam chowder?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Deviled Eggs?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2016)

again? yum

ketchup?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Relish?


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Mayo?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Mustard?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Bretzels?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck?

Pickles?


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Sour Cream?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yum.

Applesauce


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2016)

yum,

Lasagna?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 10, 2016)

YUM!!

Pizza rolls


----------



## blossum (Sep 10, 2016)

I've never had one QQ
Mustard


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Yuck

Ketchup chips?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 11, 2016)

*Makes a series of faces* is... "yumck" an option? They aren't terrible but I'm so sensitive to sour food and they aren't really my favourite either... I guess closer to a yuck if I had to choose

Corn nuts


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

yum

smoked salmon


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum

Ravioli


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum
Ramen


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

German potato salad?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 11, 2016)

love potato salad, don't think I've had a german one lol. 
probably yum, though?

jalape?o kettle chips?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 11, 2016)

Haven't tried yet. Sounds yum.

Pulled pork


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum!

Flounder?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 11, 2016)

haven't had that. 

scallops?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Never had.

Calamari


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 11, 2016)

What is that


Pineapple?
say yum or die


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

It's fried squid or something.

And YUM, love pineapples.

Cherries?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum if normal, not overly huge on the Maraschino kind.

Blueberry tea?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Never had. o_o

Chamomile tea?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum!

Herbal tea?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

yum

coffee?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Coconut milk?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

euk

carrots


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Eh.

Macaroons?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

yumm

icing (well like cake with a lot of icing)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

YUCK.

Red Velvet?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

yuck!

mushrooms


----------



## Cascade (Sep 11, 2016)

yum,

cantaloupe?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

yuck

pumpkin


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck.

Pears?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

yuck!

Brownies?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Eh.

Asparagus?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum!

Eggplant?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Never tried.

Grapefruit?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck!

Oranges?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Enchiladas?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum!

Pineapple and ham pizza?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Only had pineapple on my pizza, and it was okay.

Breakfast pizza?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Never tried. 

Ramen?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Love.

Turkey?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum! Especially with stuffing! 

Strawberries?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Muskmelon?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Never tried. 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck.

White Chocolate?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Eh.

Crab rangoon?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Never heard of it. 

Shrimps?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Chinese food?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Salt & pepper kettle chips?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum!!

Burger?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Chicken alfredo?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum!

Pickles?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Spaghetti?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Jello?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Eh.

Liver?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck.

Porridge?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Meh.

Lutefisk?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Never tried.

Lobster?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 11, 2016)

yum. 

carne asada tacos?


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

Never tried despite being hispanic

Sweet potatoes


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum

Thai basil chicken?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Never tried.

Texas toast?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Breadsticks


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Mozzarella sticks.


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck

Milk tea?


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum

Mint?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 11, 2016)

yuck & yum. 

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum

Maltesers?


----------



## Licorice (Sep 11, 2016)

YUM

Bagels?


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck

applesauce?


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Licorice?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck.

Guacamole?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum, I guess?

Eggsalad sandwich?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum!!!

Taco salad?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Eh.

Cheesy Turnover?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Sounds good! So...yum?

Fried zucchini?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck.

Cranberries?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 11, 2016)

yum

halo-halo?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 11, 2016)

yummy,

adobo?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Never tried.

Onion rings?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum

Fried Chicken.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yum.

Barbecue Chicken?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 11, 2016)

yummy,

chicken liver?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yuck.

Turkey hearts?


----------



## Cailey (Sep 11, 2016)

what?

bratwurst.


----------



## p e p p e r (Sep 12, 2016)

yum

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

Yummm

Brownies


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 12, 2016)

If depends on whether my mom made them. She puts caramel and nuts in them, but I just want the chocolate, dammit!

Lox and cream cheese bagel? I have a craving.


----------



## Cailey (Sep 12, 2016)

yum. 

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

Yuuum <3

Fruit salad


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

Yum I guess.

Jalapeno-flavored kettle cooked chips?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2016)

Wtf yuck. I tried a Jalepeno just last week and it was so disgusting. 

Coconut in your icecream?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

Yum.

Cosmopolitan?


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 12, 2016)

Yum.

Butterscotch?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 12, 2016)

Yum

Honey Butter Chip?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Yum.  Bread from a can?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

..They put bread in cans? ._.

Peanut butter & Jelly Sandwich


----------



## Cascade (Sep 12, 2016)

yum,

cooked octopus?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes they do XD.  Also yuck.  Sushi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 12, 2016)

Sushiiiiiiiii

http://www.magpictures.com/jirodreamsofsushi/

Miso soup?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Yum.  Takoyaki?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 12, 2016)

I've had a lot of sushi but not Takoyaki but I'd guess Yum?

Matcha ice cream


----------



## Cailey (Sep 13, 2016)

yummy,

twix candy bars?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum!  Shrimp?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

eh neutral

mushroom toast?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

yuck

carrots


----------



## HHoney (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum!

Since mine got skipped...

Flan?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

Never had, but it looks really good!

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2016)

yum,

wedding cake?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Yuck

Fried rice?


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum.
Lobster?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Yuck

Spaghetti?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum. Sometimes.

Blueberry muffins


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 13, 2016)

yumyumyum

chai tea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

Never tried.

Fried shrimp?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum.  Steamed clams?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 13, 2016)

yuck, I hate seafood x.x

speaking of seafood..
tuna?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum!  Peach?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum!

Gala apples


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum!  Candy apples?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

Yuck.

Caramel corn


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Yuck.

Chicken alfredo?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 13, 2016)

yuck

Chicken pot pie


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 13, 2016)

Eh.

Steaks?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

Yum!

Red snapper


----------



## Greninja (Sep 14, 2016)

yum

stuffing?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yuck.

Cranberry Juice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yum!

Potato salad?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

Yum

Tacos


----------



## Tracer (Sep 14, 2016)

Yum

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yum!

Cole slaw?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 15, 2016)

Yuck.

Tuna sandwich


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 15, 2016)

yuck

lasagna


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

YUM

coleslaw?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 15, 2016)

yuck

chicken sandwhich


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 16, 2016)

Yum.

Fried potatoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 16, 2016)

YUM 

fettuccini alfredo?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 16, 2016)

yum!

olives?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2016)

Yuck!

Apple pie?


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 16, 2016)

YUCK

pineapples


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yum!

Spanish rice?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2016)

Yum.

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 16, 2016)

It sounds like it would be good but it has coconut so yuck!

Burrito?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2016)

Yum.

Key lime pie?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 16, 2016)

yum cx

Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 16, 2016)

yummm

Taquitos?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 17, 2016)

Yum

Tembleque (Puerto Rican dish almost like coconut pudding)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 17, 2016)

Never had it.

Raspberries?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 17, 2016)

mmm yess ^ love your sig btw lmao

apple pie?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Yum!

Pasta!


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 17, 2016)

yum!

in particular,
eggplant lasagna?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

Yum!

Crab Rangoon?


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 17, 2016)

yum!

General Tso's chicken?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Yum!  Dumpling?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Yum!  Pancakes?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Yum. I've yet to say "yuck" to anything in this thread; I'm the polar opposite of a picky eater, adventurous n' all.

Mojito?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

never had it

spaghetti


----------



## Mintie (Sep 18, 2016)

yum cx

hashbrowns?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

Yum.

Carrot cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2016)

Yum!

Waffle fries?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 18, 2016)

Yum!

Whataburger in general?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't think there are any in my country, but the pictures look tasty!

Kimchi?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2016)

I'd try it.

Potato pancakes?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

yum

sashimi?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

I'd try it.

Cod w/ pepper and lemon juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

yuck i don't really like cod fishes...

oatmeal?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum! 

Cheesecake?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

yum!

brie cheese?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

YUM

Black coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

yum!

digestive biscuits?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

YUMMM

water crackers/biscuits


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum!

Pecan pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

yuck

carrots?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 23, 2016)

It depends, but usually, yuck.

Chilli cheese fries?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 23, 2016)

yummm

bread pudding?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum!

Baked Potato Soup?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum.

Russian borscht?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

Wut

Frozen lemonade?


----------



## emolga (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum.
Avacado?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Eh...it's alright, I guess....soooo...yum, I guess? Idk!

Fried octopus?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 23, 2016)

yuck ... i've always hated seafood, don't know why

split pea soup?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 23, 2016)

yum

pizza?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum!

Chili cheese dogs?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 23, 2016)

yum

calzones?


----------



## trevelyan (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum! Green tea ice cream?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum!

Lucky Charms?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum.

Buffalo chicken pizza?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 23, 2016)

yum

grilled cheese


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum.

Root beer float?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

never had it

korean bbq?


----------



## trevelyan (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum! Red velvet cake?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

Yum

tacos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum!

Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Tofu hotdogs w/ spices?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

yuck (don't like tofu)

fried rice?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Udon noodle soup?


----------



## Licorice (Sep 24, 2016)

MEH

chocolate chip mint ice cream?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Flan?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

its ok

Croissants?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Blood sausage?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 24, 2016)

eh

peanut butter


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Salted caramel peanut butter?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 24, 2016)

never tried it

fudge?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Chinese sausage?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 24, 2016)

Never tried it, but sounds alright. Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Egg foo young?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 24, 2016)

Never had it.

Granola bars?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## Barbara (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum! 

Pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

yum!

apples


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum(depending on what kind).

Boston baked beans w/ hot sauce?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yuck!

Mint ice cream?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.


Fish taco?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

eh depends on the fish

milk?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Lutefisk?


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 24, 2016)

Yuck! Cucumbers in gravy?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 24, 2016)

yuck! flowers?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 24, 2016)

yuck

Boston Cream pie?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yuck.

Cranberries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yuck.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum.

Liver and onions?


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 25, 2016)

Yuck! Chips and cheese in gravy?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

eh yuck

lemon?


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 25, 2016)

Yum :3
Cookies?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)

YUM

Brownies?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

yummyyyy

egg salad?


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 25, 2016)

Never tried, but I like eggs.

Beer?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

yuck

karage?


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 25, 2016)

Yuck lemon drizzle cake


----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)

Yum

Pears?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 25, 2016)

Yummmmmm

mangoes?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 25, 2016)

YUM

Pie?


----------



## shortcakey (Sep 25, 2016)

Yumm! Apple pie is my favorite 
Calamari?


----------



## Paxx (Sep 25, 2016)

Never tried it, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it. (8 I hate seafood after all. xD
PIZZA? (I'm eating some rn)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 25, 2016)

Yum

Mountain Dew?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yum!

M&Ms?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum, but only the chocolate ones, not the ones with peanuts.

Pepper steak?


----------



## trevelyan (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum..? (Leaning more towards neutral tbh)

Grilled salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

yum!

hot dogs?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum!

Gumbo?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

eh never had don't look too much my taste though

meatballs?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum.

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## RibbonFinale (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum!

Cappuccino cake?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 26, 2016)

Never had it, but it sounds like heaven.

Penne Alfredo?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum.

Eggplant lasagna?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 26, 2016)

Eww!

Funnel Cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken tenders?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum.

Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yum!

Cornbread?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 27, 2016)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

yum!

teriyaki sauce?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 27, 2016)

By itself? Well that's (probably) a yuck.

Chicken Fried Steak?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

looks yum!

(also more in general lol)

raspberry?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

Yum!

soy sauce!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

yum!

toast?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 27, 2016)

yum

bacon cheese burgers?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2016)

Yum.

Sriracha chicken?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 28, 2016)

never had it but sounds good!

pumpkin soup?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2016)

Yum.

General Tso's chicken?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 29, 2016)

never tried it c:

garlic bread?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2016)

Mintie said:


> never tried it c:
> 
> garlic bread?



Aw, man! You're missing out!

Anyways, yum!

Sauerkraut & mushroom pierogies?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2016)

Yuck! (Sorry, I'm too picky)

Eggnog?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2016)

Yum.

Potato & cheddar pierogis?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

looks yum!

chicken salad?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2016)

Yum.

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

yuck cant eat nuts

grapefruit juice?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Sep 29, 2016)

yuck, i hate grapefuit..

poutine


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2016)

It sounds good, so....yum?

Reuben sandwich?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 29, 2016)

yum <3

coleslaw?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2016)

Eh.

Trail mix?


----------



## Leota (Sep 30, 2016)

Yuck. Except for the chocolate.

Chicken Parmesan?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2016)

Yum.

Ice cream cake?


----------



## Holly... (Sep 30, 2016)

Yuck. Reminds me of childhood McDonalds birthday parties... *shudders*

Spring rolls?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2016)

Eh. They're alright.

Veggie burger?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

Yuck.

Enchiladas


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2016)

Yum!

Egg rolls?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 30, 2016)

Ouh, yum!

Egg fried rice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2016)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm not 100% sure that I've tried it, especially now that I'm a vegetarian, but it looks so delicious, so it's definitely getting a YUM from me.

Pakora?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 30, 2016)

Don't know what that

But yuck

Fried plantain


----------



## DinoDymo (Sep 30, 2016)

Yum

Steak


----------



## Mintie (Sep 30, 2016)

yum cx

green apples?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 30, 2016)

meh

Taquitos?


----------



## SZA (Sep 30, 2016)

Yuck! Jamaican patties?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2016)

Yum.

Pecan pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

yuck

custard?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Yum!

Baked beans?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

yuckk

omelete?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 1, 2016)

yuck.. i've had so many in my life i've grown to hate them xD

refried beans?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum!

kfc?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 2, 2016)

yuck!!

tacos?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum!!

Burritos?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum!

McDonald's chicken nuggets


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum!

Ramen noodles!


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum! <3

Ritz crackers


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 2, 2016)

Yummo! 

Pork Rinds?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 2, 2016)

yuck

Rice milk?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 2, 2016)

yuckyuckyuckyuck

smoked salmon?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 2, 2016)

yuck

corn-beef hash?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

uhh yum i guess didn't know it had an english name lol

grapefruit?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

yum!

bread sticks?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

yum!

popcorn?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum!

Cheeseburgers?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum!!

Burritos?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 2, 2016)

yum! especially of the breakfast variety

i just ran across a thread discussing this, so...
candy corn?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

haha haven't had xD

sea salt dark chcocolate?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

Yuck

Omelet


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2016)

yuck

icecream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2016)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 3, 2016)

Yum!!

Salted Caramel Ice cream? 

_*Mmm*_


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

mm yes yum...

white wine?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 4, 2016)

Yuck... I feel bad ever saying yuck about a kind of ice cream, but I actually despise most salted caramel foods.

Bananas in chocolate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 4, 2016)

Yum!

Cabbage?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 5, 2016)

yuck..

banana peppers?


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 5, 2016)

Yuck! What even is that? 

Broccoli?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

yuckk

licorice yogurt? (yes it exists lol)


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 5, 2016)

Yuck.. lol! I can't stand licorice. But you reminded me of something else.. 

Vegemite on toast?  xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

ehhh probably yuck those things seem not so tasty

cinnamon buns?


----------



## Yamish (Oct 5, 2016)

yum!
cheetos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken wrap?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 6, 2016)

Yum *sometimes*

Kale?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

yum i guess..

hash browns?


----------



## Pecansalad (Oct 6, 2016)

Yum!

Kiwi?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 6, 2016)

yuck

gelatos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yum!

Graham crackers?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 6, 2016)

Meh

tomatoe soup?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 6, 2016)

Meh

tomatoe soup?


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

Yum.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yum!

Rice?


----------



## Cailey (Oct 7, 2016)

yum!

pumpkin roll cake?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2016)

Yum.

Meatball sub?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum. Meatball sub?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)

I may have tried it before, not sure...but it sounds yummy!

Key Lime pie?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

never had it :0
cheese pizza?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 8, 2016)

Yuck, I don't really like cheese.

Jammy dodgers?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2016)

I think I had those ages ago! A definite YUM!

Soy milk?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2016)

Yuck.

Cheetos?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

yuck fake cheese does not go well with me

Lays?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2016)

yummy.

Pringles?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

Actually yuck..

Sushi?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 8, 2016)

Y U C K

black beans?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2016)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum!

Lamb?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## thedragmeme (Oct 9, 2016)

Yuck
Peach rings


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum.

Almond milk?


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

hell no
mango juice?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum,
Apple Pie?


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

yum
enchiladas?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum.

Kielbasa?


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

never tried but it looks good,,,
oreo cupcakes?


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

yuck, honestly hate oreos
kimchi


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 9, 2016)

No

Calzones?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum.

Eclair?


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

yum!!!
caramel apples?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum.

Peanut butter and banana sandwich?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

yuck

tomato sauce


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum? I guess?

Peach cobbler?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 9, 2016)

Meh

pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

yum!

parmesan cheese?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 9, 2016)

Only on spaghetti 

Cake?


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

Eh.

Hawaiian Pizza.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 9, 2016)

yum

chicken n waffles?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 9, 2016)

yum,

shrimp noodles?


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

yum,,
caramel popcorn?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 9, 2016)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

yuck 

spinach?


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

yum!
stuffed bell peppers?


----------



## SlaughterShy (Oct 9, 2016)

YUMMMM! i love stuffed peppers so much

candy corn


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 9, 2016)

This may shock everyone.. Never had it.

Mushrooms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2016)

Yum!

Steak?


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

Yuck.

Black olives?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 10, 2016)

yum!

pepperoni?


----------



## Mints (Oct 10, 2016)

yum
oatmeal cookies?


----------



## ChocolateChips (Oct 10, 2016)

yum
Oreos?


----------



## Mints (Oct 10, 2016)

yum
fudge brownies?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2016)

Yum  

Creme br?l?e?


----------



## puni (Oct 10, 2016)

yum

rainbow popsicles?


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

Yum~

Sushi?


----------



## Shina (Oct 10, 2016)

yuck

ramen?


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2016)

yum!

peppermint tea~


----------



## Mintie (Oct 10, 2016)

yum !

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

YUM.

Cashews?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 10, 2016)

yum

pumpkin seeds


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 11, 2016)

More bland than anything, so I guess yuck.

Nacho cheese?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

*YUM*

Honey mustard?


----------



## queensmistake (Oct 11, 2016)

Yuck.

Sour Cream


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

yum!

pea soup?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 11, 2016)

yuck

Tacos


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

yum 

...........licorice?


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 11, 2016)

Yum~

Zucchini?


----------



## Emi_C (Oct 11, 2016)

yumm!!

olives?


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 11, 2016)

yum

sriracha?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 12, 2016)

yum!

vegemite?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2016)

yuck!

Nutella


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 13, 2016)

yum.

Marshmallows?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 17, 2016)

Yum

Milk


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

Yum!

Creamed spinach


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

yum!

chocolate pie


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yum!

Rice?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 17, 2016)

Couldn't live without it!

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Pretty yummy~

Chicken soup?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)

Yuck

Eggrolls?


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yuck!! 

Roast pork belly with BBQ sauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

looks yum!

mushroom toast?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 27, 2016)

GROSS anything with mushrooms disgusts me

Fried Rice?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 27, 2016)

Yuck. I hate rice

Pasta?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 27, 2016)

Yum!

Fresh diarrhea?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

Yucky 

vegetable stir-fry?


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

Yum, if with the right veggies and maybe some sauce! 

Crepes? (awh yissss, i'm having this for dinner today!)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 28, 2016)

yum

grapefruits?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 28, 2016)

yuck!

pizza rolls


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

Yuck hate frozen foods

Oven baked chicken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yuck.

Hummus?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 29, 2016)

yum!

ranch dressing?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Yuck

Bacon toastie?


----------



## Eline (Oct 29, 2016)

Yuck!

Feta cheese?


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yum

Sushi salmon filling with avocado cucumber?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Yumm

bruschetta?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 29, 2016)

Yum!

Hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Yummm

Avocado on toast?


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

Never had it, but yum probably?

Nutella?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 29, 2016)

yummmmm

cranberry juice?


----------



## alesha (Oct 29, 2016)

Greninja said:


> yummmmm
> 
> cranberry juice?



Meh :/

The day I meet you on a forum is the day I say I've never met you on a forum and how weird it is...
Finally found you!


Sweetcorn/corn on the cob/corn?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 29, 2016)

Yuck!

Nutella?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 29, 2016)

yum 

lobster?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 29, 2016)

yuck!

hummus?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## BriHope03 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken teriyaki?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 29, 2016)

Yum(ish)

Peanut butter


----------



## Mintie (Oct 30, 2016)

yum ;D

sesame chicken?


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 30, 2016)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## Eline (Oct 30, 2016)

Yum! 

pesto?


----------



## BriHope03 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

yum-ish!
brie cheese?


----------



## Eline (Oct 30, 2016)

Yum!!!

bagels with cream cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yum!

Spinach?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

yum with a dish, yuck on its own

Goulash?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 30, 2016)

never tried but doesn't appeal to me so yuck

Lobster mac n cheese?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 30, 2016)

never tried it!

Popcorn w/ parmesan cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yum!

Supreme pizza?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 31, 2016)

Yum oh my god

Tuna?


----------



## Eline (Oct 31, 2016)

Yuck. Ew. I don't eat fish lol


peas?


----------



## Celine (Oct 31, 2016)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 31, 2016)

if heavily buttered, yum xD

everything bagels?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

yum.

cherry ripe?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yum.

Pumpkin spice rolls?


----------



## radioloves (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh yes yum

Deer droppings


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)

Um...literally? Or is it another name for a type of food? If the former, then obviously yuck!! XD

Omelette?


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

yuck

beans?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)

Yum.

Sushi w/ wasabi & soy sauce?


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pancakes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

yuck

banana cake


----------



## Mintie (Oct 31, 2016)

never tried it, but most likely yum.

banana bread?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

yum

chicken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Yum!

Snickers?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Ooh I love them! *_*

Hawaiian Pizza?


----------



## creamyy (Nov 1, 2016)

yuck

bubblegum icecream


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Yuck!

Cherry cola?


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2016)

YUM G0D DAHM!

Pig ears


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 1, 2016)

Yuck *vomits at the thought*

Popcorn?


----------



## Coach (Nov 1, 2016)

Yum, if it's toffee!

Cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Yum!

Oreos?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 1, 2016)

Yum!

Sour cabbage?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Like Sauerkraut? Because frickin' YUM.

BBQ potato chips?


----------



## Celine (Nov 1, 2016)

Yum!


Sushi?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

I've actually never tried it! I think I'd like it though so YUM.

Banana splits?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 1, 2016)

very yum!

tostadas?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2016)

yummmm

hot cheeto fries


----------



## SlaughterShy (Nov 1, 2016)

yuck

sour patch kids


----------



## chapstick (Nov 2, 2016)

yum in ma tum

cheesecake


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

OMG YUM. Cheesecake is my FAVORITE. 

Smores?


----------



## Eline (Nov 2, 2016)

YUM GIMME

Greek yoghurt?


----------



## hamster (Nov 2, 2016)

yum
grapes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yum!

M&Ms?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 2, 2016)

Yuck.

Whipped cream?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Yum!

Baked beans?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't absolutely hate them, but I'd still lean more towards yuck than yum.

Ketchup on mac and cheese?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 3, 2016)

yuck x.x
i'm weird, i really don't even like ketchup

caramel apples?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuck! I don't like apples. ._.

Candycanes?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum
Tonkotsu


----------



## Celine (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum!


Carrot?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum
Yokohama


----------



## radioloves (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum

CHESTNUTS


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuck!

Watermelon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2016)

Ooh, yum <3

Grapes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum!

Laffy Taffy?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yum! 

wagamama?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Yuck


Jermony hair


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yuck

Kinton

- - - Post Merge - - -

How can anyone say yuck to Japanese ramen it's so good


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2016)

Never heard of it 

Lobster tail?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

Yum
Meringue?


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2016)

yuck
ham?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yum

Okonomiyaki


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Yum

Cake


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yum

Takoyaki


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Yuck

Chicken


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2016)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## Celine (Nov 5, 2016)

Yummmmm 

Nutella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yum!

Roast beef sandwiches?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## Celine (Nov 6, 2016)

Yum! 

soy sauce?


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

yum!
tuna?


----------



## Celine (Nov 6, 2016)

Yum! 

Hot sauce?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 6, 2016)

Yum
Sardines?


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

yuck
nachos?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

YUM!!

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2016)

Yuck

Ring Pops?


----------



## hamster (Nov 7, 2016)

yum!!!!!
milk chocolate?


----------



## Lugh (Nov 7, 2016)

Yum...

Bittergourds?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

Never tried

Peanuts?


----------



## Goby (Nov 8, 2016)

yuck

Chorizo?


----------



## Flare (Nov 8, 2016)

Yum!

French Fries.


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yum 
Jelly bean ?


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

yum
cauliflower cheese?


----------



## Celine (Nov 9, 2016)

Huh what's that?  I like cauliflower though! 

Asparagus?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yuck.

Meatloaf?


----------



## Flare (Nov 10, 2016)

Umm... Yum?
Broccoli


----------



## Salananstra (Nov 10, 2016)

Yum! 

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2016)

yum
mashed potato?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 10, 2016)

YUM!! ♥

Skittles?


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 10, 2016)

yummy :3

Pringles?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 10, 2016)

yum.

Calamari?


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2016)

yuck
pork?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 10, 2016)

yuck.
Cheese puffs?


----------



## Flare (Nov 10, 2016)

Yum! 
Gelatin


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 10, 2016)

Yum!
Trifle?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 10, 2016)

Never tried but YUM~!  looks about the same as a parfait.

Pumpkin bread?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

Yuck. I hate pumpkins.

Grapples? (they are grape flavored apples, I had them once.)


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hmm I'll say Yum since the flavors of those two fruits aren't too different...so it'd mainly feel weird tasting grape when eating an apple but at least it won't be repulsive.

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

yum!

uhh...

Kitkats?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2016)

Yum!

Peas?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2016)

Eh. They're alright.

Cheesy broccoli?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 11, 2016)

Yum

Watermelon with a sprinkle of salt?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2016)

Um, yum?

Blueberry strudel?


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2016)

Yum...
Cupcake


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2016)

Yum. Preferably cooked.

Cheesecake?


----------



## Celine (Nov 11, 2016)

Yummmmm <3

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2016)

Yum! 
Apple Pie


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 11, 2016)

YUM

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 11, 2016)

yum

Beer battered fish tacos?


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 11, 2016)

Yum!

Oatmeal cream pie?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow YUM~!

Sushi?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 12, 2016)

Yuck

Granola?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 12, 2016)

yum

moon cake?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2016)

yum

canned oysters?


----------



## hamster (Nov 12, 2016)

yuck
cabbage?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2016)

Yuck.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 12, 2016)

yum

banana?


----------



## Mints (Nov 12, 2016)

yum

hot chocolate!


----------



## LeilaChan (Nov 12, 2016)

Yuck!
Mango


----------



## Celine (Nov 12, 2016)

Never tried it!  

Hamburger?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 12, 2016)

yum!

turkey bacon?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2016)

Yum!

Eggplant lasagna?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck.

Pancakes with honey?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 13, 2016)

yum

carrot cake?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck.

Escargot?


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck.

Celery?


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck.

Celery?

- - - Post Merge - - -

glitch. sorry, ignore.


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck!
A cheeseburger.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck...!!
Mint chutney!


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Never eaten it.

M&M's? Mars' and Murrie's?


----------



## Celine (Nov 13, 2016)

Yummmmmm! 

Strawberry?


----------



## Flare (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum  
Cherry


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum!

Pigs in a blanket?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck!

Eggs on toast?


----------



## Flare (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck
Molded Bread


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 13, 2016)

Yuck

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 13, 2016)

yum c:

bugles?


----------



## piske (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum.

Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum

Honey?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum.

Raspberries?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 13, 2016)

yum

Stuffing?


----------



## Flare (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum
Roasted Onions


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum! 

Lobster tail?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum!

Starburst?


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 13, 2016)

YUM!

Baked Salmon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2016)

Yum!

Fortune cookies?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 14, 2016)

Yuck.

Doritos?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 14, 2016)

yum

celery?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 14, 2016)

Yuck!

Octopi?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum.

Baked apples?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 14, 2016)

Nah.

...how about...veal schnitzel?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

Yuck.

White chocolate?


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yuck (sorry guys, I've went off chocolate completely!)

Baked beans?


----------



## Celine (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum!

Marmite?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2016)

yum!

marmalade?


----------



## Celine (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum! (Wow, you're one of those rare people who like marmite!)

Licorice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum!!! ◠‿◠

Pineapple pizza?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yuck...I don't want pineapple on pizza...
but maybe...

pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 14, 2016)

yum

cheese?


----------



## Aniko (Nov 14, 2016)

yum

egg in curry


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Yuck...

Pepperoni Pizza with Jalapenos.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 14, 2016)

Yuck! 

Sweet iced tea?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum!
BLT?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum!

Fajitas?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!

Applesauce?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!
Pumpkin pie?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum! 

Fried Oreos?


----------



## hamster (Nov 15, 2016)

yum
sushi?


----------



## Cheren (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!

Fried eggs?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!

Baked mac & cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum.

Sweet & Sour chicken?


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!
Orange


----------



## Celine (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum! 

Cucumber?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!

Cinnamon roll?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

Double post.. ~


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Yum!
Cream Pie!


----------



## Daydream (Nov 15, 2016)

Yuck

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 15, 2016)

Yucky.

Sausage sandwich? (Not a hot dog, but a sausage. Between two pieces of bread. An Australian staple, actually.)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum.

Kettle-cooked jalapeno-flavored chips?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

yum
victorian sponge cake?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum

Jamon Iberico?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

yuck
pistachios?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 16, 2016)

yum!

twice baked potatoes?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum!!

Cherry cobbler?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum!

Granola bars?


----------



## Celine (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum!

Crunchie bars?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum~!

White rice?


----------



## Flare (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum!
Apple Sauce


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yuck

Peach cobbler?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 16, 2016)

Probably yuck.

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

Yuck

Scallops?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum!

Cake?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum!

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum!

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 16, 2016)

YUM <3

vanilla frosting?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 16, 2016)

Yum~!
Devil's food cake? :3


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum~!
Enchiladas?


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum! 

Swiss cheese?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum!
Egg roll?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 17, 2016)

yum

mayonnnaise?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 17, 2016)

Yuck.

Mustard?


----------



## Mira (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum!

Cabbage rolls?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 17, 2016)

Yuck

Kimchi


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

Never had it

Almonds?


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum

Yoghurt?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yuck

Raisins?


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum

Spinach soup?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum!

Asparagus?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yuck.

Lobster?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)

I've never had it(but want to).

Strawberry short cake?


----------



## enchilada (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum.

Enchiladas?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum.

Swiss cheese?


----------



## Dactal (Nov 17, 2016)

yuk

Avocado?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum!

Ramen noodles?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum.

Quiche?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 17, 2016)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum.

Jelly?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2016)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 17, 2016)

yum

pastrami sandwich?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2016)

Yum.

New England clam chowder?


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

yuck
beans?


----------



## Dactal (Nov 18, 2016)

yum 

banana?


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

yum
toffee?


----------



## Dactal (Nov 18, 2016)

yummm
mashed potatoes?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

Yuck.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Dactal (Nov 18, 2016)

yum sometimes 

Fruity Pebbles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

Yum!

Doritos?


----------



## Mints (Nov 18, 2016)

yum
marshmallows?


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

yuck
cherries?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Yum!

Key lime pie?


----------



## Mints (Nov 18, 2016)

yuck
nutella?


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2016)

Yum - Baguette?


----------



## Dactal (Nov 19, 2016)

yum
kiwi?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2016)

Yum.

Star fruit?


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

yum
broccoli?


----------



## Bluey (Nov 19, 2016)

Yuck!

Bacon sandwich


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2016)

Yum.

Fried shiitake mushroom(s)?


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

yuck
rice?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

Yuck

Christmas cookies?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2016)

Ooh yum~

Oatmeal?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yuck.

Lay's?


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

yum
ramen?


----------



## Licorice (Nov 19, 2016)

yuck

Reese's pieces?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yum!

Wendy's hamburgers?


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

yum.
dumplings?


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

yuck
noodles?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

yum
pb & j sandwich?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 20, 2016)

yumm

lamb chops?


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2016)

Yum? Never had them, but I've had lamb before!

Shepherd's Pie?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yum!

Tuna melt?


----------



## Lugh (Nov 20, 2016)

Never tried? Sounds yum though

chocolate cookies?


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 20, 2016)

Total yum!

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2016)

Don't think I've tried it, but sounds kinda yucky~

Broccoli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yuck.

Salad?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum, I guess? Depends on what's in it.

Frankfurter?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum!

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum(it's good for you too).

Deviled eggs?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum!

Blue cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum!

Cheerios?


----------



## hamster (Nov 21, 2016)

yum
shepherd's pie?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 21, 2016)

I've never had it, so I can't say.
Mousse?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum c:

Salted peanuts?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum!
Mashed potatoes?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

YUM!! <3

Grapes?


----------



## Celine (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum!

Yoghurt?


----------



## hamster (Nov 21, 2016)

yum
bacon?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2016)

yum

chicken parmigiana?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 21, 2016)

Yuck
Starbucks?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum!

Smoothies?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum!

Hot dog?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

Ooh yum~

Funnel cake?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 21, 2016)

YUM! I only get to eat it once a year, at the county fair :3
Blueberry Muffin?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

YUM 

Pho?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

Yuck

Lemons?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 21, 2016)

:O HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE PHO? IT IS SO GOOD!
Yum!
Fortune Cookie?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 21, 2016)

yum !

raisins?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

Yum! 

Boiled eggs?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Snickerdoodles?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum

Strawberry cake?


----------



## Celine (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Peanut butter?


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 22, 2016)

yuck

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!
Crepes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Ignore this.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate syrup?


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2016)

yum
pancakes?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yuck...

Peanut butter?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2016)

yum

Ferraro rocher?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 22, 2016)

yuck!

Chocolate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!!!!!
Sweet roll?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 22, 2016)

Yum!

Cake?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 23, 2016)

Double yum!
Shrimp?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum.

Crab?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

Fried shrimp?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum

Ambrosia?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

yum!

blueberries?


----------



## hamster (Nov 23, 2016)

yum
salmon?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 23, 2016)

Eh, sometimes I like it, sometimes I don't. Most of the time, yum!
Quesadilla?


----------



## Celine (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

Spicy Food?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 23, 2016)

Yuck!
Pancakes?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

Peanuts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

Stuffing?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Yuck!

Turkey?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum! 

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

Garlic Shrimp?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

Mashed potatos?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum! Making some right now, actually!
Sliders?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

Udon?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 23, 2016)

yum

soba?


----------



## hamster (Nov 23, 2016)

yum
pepperoni pizza?


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 23, 2016)

Yuck
Crepes?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum

Marshmallows?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!

S'mores?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 23, 2016)

lots of yum <3

peppermints?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 23, 2016)

Yum!
Glazed Donuts


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

yum

chocolate pie?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 23, 2016)

YUM!

Cheese?


----------



## piske (Nov 24, 2016)

YUM

Turkey?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 24, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 24, 2016)

QUADRUPLE YUM!!!!
Cranberry Sauce?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 24, 2016)

Mostly yuck...

Pot pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yum!

Gummy worms?


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

yum
pear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yum!

Apple?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 24, 2016)

Yum!
Spinach?


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

yum
tuna?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 24, 2016)

Yum

Cheesecake?

(Happy Thanksgiving everyone!)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yum!

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

yum
ravioli?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 24, 2016)

yum 

honey glazed ham?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 24, 2016)

yum yum yum !

green bean casserole?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 24, 2016)

I've never had it so can't say.
Egg salad? *I say yuck


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 24, 2016)

Yum?

Rice?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2016)

yum

anchovies?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yuck

Cucumber?


----------



## Flare (Nov 25, 2016)

Yum
Mac n' cheese


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2016)

yum

salted caramel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yum!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## hamster (Nov 25, 2016)

yum
crispy duck?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!
Macoroni Salad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum

Meatballs?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 26, 2016)

yum

eggplant parmesan ?


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

yuck
steak?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2016)

yum

fried shrimp?


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!

Salsa?


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 26, 2016)

Yuck

Cotton candy?


----------



## Celine (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!

Salt and Vinegar crisps?


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Yuck

Risotto?


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

yum
noodles?


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

YUM

Tomato soup?


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

yum!
apple pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!

Pecan pie?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 26, 2016)

yum!

vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!

Kiwi?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!
Bananas?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yum!

Pudding?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 26, 2016)

yum

unagi?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

yum
chow mein?


----------



## Celine (Nov 27, 2016)

yum
apple pie?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2016)

yuck

butterscotch?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

yum
dark chocolate?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 27, 2016)

Yuck
Sushi?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

Never had it/probably yum!

Spaghetti-o's?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

yum
sardines?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 27, 2016)

yuck!

ham?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

yumish
nachos?


----------



## Mintyfresh (Nov 27, 2016)

Yum!
Mushrooms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2016)

Yum~

Kit-Kat?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yum!

Fortune cookies?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 27, 2016)

Yum

Bubble Waffle?


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 27, 2016)

yum !

kool-aid popsicle ? XD


----------



## CookieCrossing (Nov 27, 2016)

Yuck!

Big Mac?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2016)

Sounds yum~

Pancakes?


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 27, 2016)

yum !

pork chops ?


----------



## Flare (Nov 27, 2016)

Yum.
Strawberry Frappe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 27, 2016)

Yum!
Raspberry sorbet?


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

yum
peanuts?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Nov 28, 2016)

Yuck!
Chicken sandwich?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yum!

Popsicles?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yuck

Churros?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2016)

Kinda yum I guess~

Watermelon?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

Yum~

Maple cotton candy?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 28, 2016)

i've never tried it, but it sounds beyond yum c:

peach tea?


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 28, 2016)

Yum? I've never tried it before

Apple cider?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow this thread is still top?

Yum

Mango?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yum!

Green beans?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 29, 2016)

yuck

Olives?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 29, 2016)

Yuck

Pickles?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 29, 2016)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## Celine (Nov 29, 2016)

Yum

Avocado?


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 29, 2016)

Yuck!

Hummus?


----------



## ellarella (Nov 29, 2016)

yum!

sucuk?


----------



## Celine (Nov 29, 2016)

omg yum! I'm surprised other people know what sucuk is! 

Marshmallows?


----------



## hamster (Nov 29, 2016)

yuck
chicken soup?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken & dumplings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yum!

Coconut cake?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2016)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 30, 2016)

yuck 

salt and vinegar potato chips?


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

Yum!

Ham?


----------



## Aniko (Nov 30, 2016)

Yum!

Leek soup?


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

Ewww

Popcorn?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 30, 2016)

Yuck, overdosed them.

Grapes?


----------



## probablycloudy (Nov 30, 2016)

Yuck. But maybe some times.

Clam Chowder?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 30, 2016)

Yuck

Banana chips?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 1, 2016)

Yuck.
Broccoli Cheddar Soup?


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2016)

Yuck.
Honey?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2016)

by itself? yuck

cheddar cheese?


----------



## Mints (Dec 1, 2016)

yum

Jellybeans?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 1, 2016)

Yum! Especially Bertie Bott's Every Flavored Beans!
Raisins?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yum!

Butter popcorn?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 1, 2016)

Yuuuuum!

Peanuts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yum!

Pecan pie?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 1, 2016)

Yum!

Mayonnaise?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yum! Guilty pleasure of mine.......shhh.....

Mac n' Cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2016)

Ooh yum, especially with sausages <3

Boiled eggs?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 1, 2016)

yuck, i don't like eggs in general

mashed potatoes?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 1, 2016)

YUM LITERALLY MY FAVORITE FOOD ♥

Coleslaw?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2016)

yuck

tater tots?


----------



## Celine (Dec 2, 2016)

Yum!

Fish and chips?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Dec 2, 2016)

Yum!!

Chicken curry and rice?


----------



## okaimii (Dec 2, 2016)

Never had it but it seems delicious!

Potato salad?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 2, 2016)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2016)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## piske (Dec 3, 2016)

OMG YUM

Candy canes?


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 3, 2016)

yum !

candy corn ?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Yum!

black licorice?


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 3, 2016)

YUCK OMG! My last favorite candy lol.

Chowder?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 3, 2016)

yuck

peanut butter?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yum! 
Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Yum yum yum!

Mochi?


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 3, 2016)

i had to google what mochi was but yum that **** looks good as hell

sushi??


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yum!

Sloppy joes?


----------



## nami26 (Dec 3, 2016)

yummm

chicken Caesar salad


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 3, 2016)

Yum!

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Aniko (Dec 3, 2016)

Never had it.

LIVER!


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 3, 2016)

meh.

chicken feet?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yum depending on how it's prepared?

Pork chops?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2016)

It depends on how it's prepared, but I'll say yum ^^

Garlic white cheddar Mac n Cheese?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2016)

never had but sounds amazing. Yum!

meatloaf?


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 4, 2016)

Yuck :< 

Tuna?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

Yuck.

Fetuccine Alfredo?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 5, 2016)

yum!

zucchini bread?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 5, 2016)

Yum!

Grilled cheese sandwich!


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yum!!

Chicken Noodle soup?


----------



## PixiiStic (Dec 5, 2016)

Yum!♥

Dark chocolate?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## yandere (Dec 5, 2016)

yuck. bubble tea


----------



## PixiiStic (Dec 5, 2016)

Yuck.

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 5, 2016)

yummm

apples?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yum!

Peanut M&M's?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2016)

Yuck :c hate peanuts.

Cow tongue?


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2016)

Never had it.

Onion rings?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 5, 2016)

Yuck

Lemon pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yum!

Roast beef?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum!
Horchata?


----------



## Libra (Dec 6, 2016)

Never had it.

Carrots?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 6, 2016)

Yuck!

Pepperoni Pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 6, 2016)

YUM!

Fish Sandwich?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

Yuck.

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum!!

Peanut butter?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken biscuits?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum because they were good when I ate meat, but yuck because now I'm a vegetarian. 

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum!

Cupcake?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yum!

Grapes?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 6, 2016)

yum 

lasagna?


----------



## wassop (Dec 6, 2016)

sure, yum

mint chocolate?


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2016)

Yuck! Sushi


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

Sometimes yum

Mango?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 7, 2016)

Yum! Persimmon


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

Never had one, but I'd be willing to try one! Looks juicy ^^

Cheesecake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yum!

Green beans?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 7, 2016)

yuck

chili?


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Dec 7, 2016)

Yum! (most of the time)

Oysters?


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

Yuck

Thin Mints?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yum!

Klondike bars?


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

What would _I_ do for a Klondike bar?  Depends on the type.  Yum. 

Chocolate Twinkies


----------



## KatRose (Dec 7, 2016)

Yum I assume? Never had one/knew they existed.

French toast?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 7, 2016)

Yum!

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 7, 2016)

YUM 

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yum!

Cheese pizza?


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yum!
Macroons?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 8, 2016)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 8, 2016)

Yuck.

Carrots?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 8, 2016)

only if they're roasted.

pumpkin pie?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 8, 2016)

No like.

Avocado?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 8, 2016)

! Y U M !

Porterhouse steak?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yum!

Cole slaw?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't know if I'd tried it, but sounds yum o: 

Grapes?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yum!

Apples w/ peanut butter?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 9, 2016)

Yum, used to eat that all the time when I was little.

White cheddar popcorn.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## Licorice (Dec 9, 2016)

yuck

ginger snaps?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't think I've tried it, but sounds yum~

Persimmon?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 9, 2016)

Never had one. Possibly yum?

Cherry?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2016)

Yum!

Vanilla flavored ice cream?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 9, 2016)

YUM

Mike n ikes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2016)

Yum~

Bacon?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 9, 2016)

Yuck

Mozzarella?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2016)

Yum.

Strawberries?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 9, 2016)

Very yum.

Tomato soup?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 10, 2016)

Yum, I think, haven't had it much.

Apples?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

Yum, as long as they're not green.

Grapes.


----------



## Mintie (Dec 10, 2016)

yum!

peach yogurt?


----------



## Celine (Dec 10, 2016)

Yum

Pickles?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2016)

yuck
cashews?


----------



## Licorice (Dec 10, 2016)

Yuck!

Oreos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Yum!

Almonds?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 10, 2016)

yum!

crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2016)

yum~

soft pretzels?


----------



## Licorice (Dec 10, 2016)

YUM <3

Jelly beans? (any kind)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2016)

Yum(esp Jelly Bellys).

Szechuan chicken?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2016)

Yum!

Hummus?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)

Yum.

Rum cake?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 11, 2016)

Never had, but sounds yum.

French fries and ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2016)

Actually, yum!

Fudge striped cookies?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2016)

Yum.

Lemon-flavored Oreos?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 11, 2016)

Never had 'em. Sounds good tho

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 12, 2016)

very yum

shortbread cookies?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## classically.trained (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Meh

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## cranky-villager (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate covered gummi bears?


----------



## snowboy (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Strawberry mochi ice cream?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

YUM 

Pancakes?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 12, 2016)

YUM

mushrooms


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum.

Sirloin steak?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Yuck...

Onion rings?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Yumm

Fruit salad?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Yuck

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Sorbet?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Very yum

French toast?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Eel?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Catfish?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2016)

yuck

pepperoni?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Cheese pizza?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum, sounds v good right now.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Very yum

Carrots?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum-ish

Spaghetti?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Also yum-ish

Angel's food cake?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum.

Egg nog w/ Captain Morgan?


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 12, 2016)

Yuck?

Pineapple Pizza?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

Yuck!

Biscuits and gravy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Eggnog?


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll chug that **** as the day is long.

Artichokes?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Just meh

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum!

Baked chicken?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Yuck

Raisin Bran?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Meh!

Omelette?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2016)

yum

green apples?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum

Honey?


----------



## snowboy (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Yum.

Buffalo chicken pizza?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yuck.

Tomatoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum!

Alfredo?


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2016)

What's alfredo? Sounds like a name.

Spaghetti bolognese


----------



## sej (Dec 13, 2016)

YUUMMM

curry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Barbara said:


> What's alfredo? Sounds like a name.



This.
Anyways...

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2016)

yum 

ravioli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum!

Lay's?


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum!

Brussels Sprouts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum!

Ham?


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 13, 2016)

yuck

Strawberry Parfait?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 13, 2016)

Christmas Dinner?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2016)

Um, yum I guess?

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum!

Baked beans?


----------



## snowboy (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum!

Potato salad?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 13, 2016)

Yuck.
Apple pie?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate pocky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum!

Strawberry Pocky?


----------



## snowboy (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum!

Hershey's Holiday White Chocolate Candy Cane Kisses?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 13, 2016)

Yum


Poptarts


----------



## riummi (Dec 14, 2016)

60% yuck

baklava?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 14, 2016)

kinda yuck
i'm not a big fan of its texture ;p

avocado?


----------



## snowboy (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck

Quesadilla?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum.

Caramel corn?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 14, 2016)

Meh

Miso soup?


----------



## SnazzyTeapot (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum!

Custard?


----------



## matt (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum

KFC Popcorn Chicken


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum!

Popeye's fried chicken?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum, I think. It's been a while since I had their chicken.

That Dorito taco from Taco Bell?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum.

Coffee w/ hazelnut creamer?


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum!
Hot chocolate?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum! (Especially during these cold winter months. )
Peppermint mocha?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum!

Crab cakes? (Or just crab in general)


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck
PB&J?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum

Pudding?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum unless its tapioca

Funnel cake?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum

Tilapia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck.

Beef?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

(...)
Yum.

Bream?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 15, 2016)

Yuck

Caviar?


----------



## snowboy (Dec 15, 2016)

Yuck

Bacon?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yum! (Usually)

Bananas?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yuck.

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Cellixhem (Dec 15, 2016)

Yuck. Too much sweetness 

Stroopwafel?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yum c:

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yum!

Steak sandwich?


----------



## snowboy (Dec 15, 2016)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 15, 2016)

Yum
Crunchwrap?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yum! Broccoli?


----------



## Aniko (Dec 16, 2016)

Yum!

Mapo Tofu?


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

Yuck.

Roasted chicken?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 19, 2016)

yum

granola?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yum!

Hamburgers?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 19, 2016)

yum!!

caramel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 19, 2016)

Yum.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken wrap?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2016)

yum

toffee?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yum!

Fish?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 19, 2016)

depends. But mostly  yum.

Kale?


----------



## piske (Dec 20, 2016)

YUM!

Cream soda?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2016)

Not sure if I'd tried it, but sounds kinda yum~

Eggnog?


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 20, 2016)

Yum! 
Pepperoni and Pineapple pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate chip dessert pizza?


----------



## piske (Dec 20, 2016)

Yum!

Cheese puffs?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

Yum-ish.

Hashbrowns?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yum!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 22, 2016)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## Celine (Dec 22, 2016)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

Yum yum!

Slowpoke Tail? (just kidding!) Flan?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 22, 2016)

yum

enchiladas?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yum!

Pork?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!

Banana's?


----------



## Celine (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!

Tuna?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!

Wendy's Baconator?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

YYYYUUUMMMM! Rice?


----------



## Jinxie (Dec 23, 2016)

Depends what, but yum! Samosas?


----------



## Grace12 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yuck I guess. Never had them


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 23, 2016)

Custard?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

yuck, peanut m&ms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!

Burger King's hamburgers?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!

Candy canes?


----------



## freshmilk (Dec 23, 2016)

Yuck, too strong !!

KitKats?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

They're meh, i prefer twix.

Twix?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2016)

yum!

reese's?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

Yummm

Snickers bar?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!

Cornbread?


----------



## freshmilk (Dec 23, 2016)

Yucky, dries out my mouth too fast,..

Ginger Ale..?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!

Peanut butter?


----------



## Redlatios (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!
Garlic Bread


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

YUM.

Glazed donuts?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum! I prefer with chocolate, toppings and such, but it's not bad.

Powdered donut holes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum!

Black eyed peas?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm not sure tbh, it's been too long since I had them so I don't remember the taste.

Sweet peas?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

Meh

Mushrooms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yum, especially if they're on pizza!

Okra?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2016)

yuummmm especially fried

butterscotch brownies?


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 23, 2016)

Yuck (I can't stand butterscotch)

Calamari?


----------



## Mintyfresh (Dec 23, 2016)

Yumyumyumyumyumyum


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

Shrimp?


----------



## Limon (Dec 24, 2016)

Yuck.
Bananas?


----------



## Zireael (Dec 24, 2016)

Yum!

Persimmon? I ask because I tried one recently, and it was delicious!


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

Yum

Limes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

Nah, too dry.

Apple cider?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yum!

Eggnog?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

Yuck! 

Clams?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yum!

Scallops?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

Never tried before, so idk.

Mint oreo cookies?


----------



## piske (Dec 24, 2016)

YES YUM

Salami?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

Yum!

White cheese?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 25, 2016)

YUM!

Ham?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

Yum

Cashews?


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

yum

chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2016)

YUM!

Homemade chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 25, 2016)

Yuck, mine usually get too toasted and ew x.x

Hot dogs?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 25, 2016)

yum for the most part

everything bagel?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2016)

Yum!

Hamburger?


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 26, 2016)

Yum! 

Anyone for Bologna?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 26, 2016)

Yuck

Liver?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2016)

yuck 

butterscotch?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 26, 2016)

Yuck!

Pepsi?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 26, 2016)

Yuck
Spinach?


----------



## Adventure9 (Dec 26, 2016)

Yum!

Chocolate Truffles


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum

Cauliflower?


----------



## piske (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum~ Animal crackers?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum

Fondue?


----------



## Mintie (Dec 29, 2016)

yum <3

mac & cheese?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum!

Tomato juice?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

Yuck

Hot coco?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum!

Peanuts?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum (especially peanut butter...if you're allergic don't hate me plzz  )

Potatoes?


----------



## Tobia (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum

PB&J


----------



## Cynicat (Dec 29, 2016)

Yuck
Spaghetti


----------



## piske (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum! Skittles?


----------



## bikes345 (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum except the yellow ones

twizzlers


----------



## Tobia (Dec 29, 2016)

Yum

Sour Patch Kids


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 29, 2016)

Omg yum

Fundip?


----------



## Maestro (Dec 30, 2016)

Yuck.

Lentils?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 30, 2016)

Yum

Starbucks Frapucchino?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

Never tried before, so idk

Carrot cake?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 30, 2016)

Yuck
Tomatoes?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

Yuck

Ramen noodles?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 30, 2016)

Yum for the most part
Guacamole?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

Yum

Doritos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yum!

Panini?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

Yum!

Candy corn?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 30, 2016)

Yuck

Udon?


----------



## Ramune (Dec 30, 2016)

Yum!
Squid?


----------



## Laureline (Dec 30, 2016)

Yuck

Peanut butter?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

Yum!

Grape jelly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Kinda yum.

Strawberries?


----------



## Rainyks (Dec 31, 2016)

yum yum
lemon?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

yum

KARSHALLOW SAUCE


----------



## Laureline (Dec 31, 2016)

Yuck

Fish?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 31, 2016)

Depends

Nutella?


----------



## Limon (Dec 31, 2016)

Yum!
Shrimp?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 31, 2016)

Yummmm!

Pepperoni?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 31, 2016)

Yuck

Bell pepper?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yumish.

Cake?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 1, 2017)

Yum

Ginger ale?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 1, 2017)

yum for the most part

quesadillas?


----------



## Xandra (Jan 1, 2017)

Yum!

Milk?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 1, 2017)

Yum

Blackberry pie?


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

yum - fudge?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Meh

Sriracha?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 3, 2017)

Gross. 

Cheesy fries?


----------



## Xandra (Jan 3, 2017)

Yum

Fried cheese?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2017)

Yum.

Eggs benedict?


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 3, 2017)

Yuck

Twinkies


----------



## PerfectPeach10 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yum!

Cabbage?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yuck.

Walnuts?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 4, 2017)

Yuck

Candy tomatoes?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

Yuck

Lemonade?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 5, 2017)

Yum!

Milkshakes?


----------



## Licorice (Jan 5, 2017)

YUM!

Garlic bread?


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

YUM!

Eggs?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

Yum!

Tea?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 5, 2017)

Yum! 

Combos?


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

Combos? Like the variety of food you get in one meal in restaraunts?

Expensive, but yum.



Durians


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2017)

I have no clue but would LOVE to try it!

Chili cheeseburger?


----------



## Lethalia (Jan 6, 2017)

When buggy mentioned Combos, I was thinking of those stuffed pretzel chips or whatever. Used to love that snack.
As for the burger, never had one like that, but I'd love to try one. Sounds really good.

Lasagna?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2017)

Ooh yum.

Mashed potatoes  with gravy?


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 6, 2017)

Yum!

Oatmeal with raisins?


----------



## Xandra (Jan 6, 2017)

Yuck!

Vienna Sausages?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2017)

Not sure if I'd tried them before, but sounds yum 

Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yum!

Life cereal?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

Yuck

Chimichangas?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

Yum!

Mangoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 7, 2017)

Yum!

Pomegranate?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

Yum

White chocolate?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 8, 2017)

yum !

scrambled eggs?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

Yum

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yum!

Over easy eggs?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 9, 2017)

yuck x.x i don't care much for eggs in general

fruit loops?


----------



## Licorice (Jan 10, 2017)

mehh 

French toast?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

Yuck I presume

Tea?


----------



## uyumin (Jan 10, 2017)

Yum
Wasabi peas?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 10, 2017)

Yum

Pinto beans?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yum!

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

yum!
grilled cheese?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

Yum!

Tomato soup?


----------



## Lethalia (Jan 11, 2017)

Never had it, but I bet it tastes good.

Mango smoothie?


----------



## ILOVEDERWIN (Jan 11, 2017)

Yum~

Moon cake?


----------



## Aniko (Jan 11, 2017)

yum

Mapo tofu


----------



## Lululand (Jan 11, 2017)

yum
(never had it but I like tofu)

Fresh mango


----------



## epoch (Jan 11, 2017)

yes if ripe, no if raw

chicken feet


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

THE HORROR. [SUB]yuck[/SUB]

Um... lumpias? ​


----------



## Barbara (Jan 11, 2017)

Yum!

Mom's spaghetti


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

Yum!

Pork?


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 11, 2017)

Yum! 

Spinach?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

Yum yum! Not if it's cooked tho.

Creamsicle?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 12, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti carbonara?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 12, 2017)

Yum!

Enchiladas?


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

Yuck!
Takoyaki?


----------



## Noah98789 (Jan 13, 2017)

yuck
lets see... fish fry?


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

yuck...
cream puffs?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 13, 2017)

yum!

seaweed?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2017)

Yum.

Fried chicken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yum!

Pasta?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 13, 2017)

yum
wontons?


----------



## aschton (Jan 13, 2017)

yum! 
eggrolls?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yum!

Corndogs?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 14, 2017)

Yum if I feel like going back to my roots.

Cheesy Gordita Crunch?


----------



## Laureline (Jan 14, 2017)

Yuck

Cauliflower wings?


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yuck
Raspberry sorbet?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yum!

Burger King burger?


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yum!
Blueberry waffles?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2017)

Not quite sure if I'd tried 'em, but yum! 

White chocolate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yum!

Bibimbap?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2017)

Don't think I've tried it, but sounds yum~

Grapefruit?


----------



## Aniko (Jan 14, 2017)

yum

Hazelnut?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yum!

Kimchi?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 15, 2017)

yuck ..

garlic bread?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 15, 2017)

YUMMM!

Crepes?


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yummy in my tummy! 

Pretzels?


----------



## locker (Jan 15, 2017)

ohh yeah especially Auntie Anne's Pretzels 

how about Artichokes?


----------



## Lululand (Jan 15, 2017)

Yum! Even though they make your pee stink...

Roast salmon?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Yum!
Mangoes?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

Yum, for the most part.
Buffalo wings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yum!

Paninis?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Yum!
Pita bread?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 15, 2017)

yum !

soft pretzels?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Yum!
Kale?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

What's that? Kale?


Sloppy Joe/BBQ?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

Yuck only bc BBQ sauce exaggerates the hell out of my migraines, used to love it with no side effects hnnng

Peach cobbler?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Yummy in my funny tummy of this dummy! 

Peanut Butter and Fluff Sandwiches?


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

ive never tried it but it sounds yum

honey ham


----------



## Licorice (Jan 19, 2017)

YUCK

Boston cream pie?


----------



## chapstick (Jan 20, 2017)

never had it and not sure if it sounds yuck or yum

tangerine


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yum!

Meatballs?


----------



## chapstick (Jan 20, 2017)

yum 

fried shrimp


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 20, 2017)

yum

stewed yams?


----------



## chapstick (Jan 20, 2017)

yuck

chicken nuggets


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 20, 2017)

Yuck

Mandarin oranges?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Licorice (Jan 20, 2017)

Yuck!

Sour cream?


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 20, 2017)

Yum... ish.

Jawbreakers?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yum!

Turnip greens?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 20, 2017)

yyuuuuuccckkk

onion rings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yum!

Green beans?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

yum!!
Brussel sprouts?


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't know, never had them.

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

yum..? (depends where i get them tbh)
juicy buns


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

yuck

candy corn?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 22, 2017)

yum

caramel gooey bars? :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 22, 2017)

yum!

crab?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 22, 2017)

yum

bagels?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2017)

Yum~

Bubble tea?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 22, 2017)

Yum! 
Tomatoes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yum!

Three meat pizza?


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 23, 2017)

Yum!

Potato chips


----------



## Bcat (Jan 23, 2017)

yum
chicken parmigiana?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 23, 2017)

Yum!

Baked mussels with garlic and cheese?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jan 24, 2017)

I haven't had it but I'll say yuck for now since mussels are unappealing to me, personally...

Strawberry Cheesecake?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 24, 2017)

yum

jerk chicken?


----------



## 1milk (Jan 24, 2017)

yuck
bitter melon


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yuck
Caramel Corn


----------



## Bcat (Jan 25, 2017)

yum
nutella?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 25, 2017)

Yuck!

Root beer floats


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 25, 2017)

Yuck

Lasagna


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 25, 2017)

yum

Scallops?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2017)

Yum.

Lobster?


----------



## Chara (Jan 25, 2017)

Yum 

Crab?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 26, 2017)

Yuck.


Calzone?


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yum
Ummm........
Hot and sour soup? (chinese soup...ya know? xD)


----------



## Bcat (Jan 26, 2017)

yum
hot ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2017)

Yum!

Baked potatoes?


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 27, 2017)

yum!
Steak?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2017)

meh, it's alright

pizza rolls? (yuck)


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 27, 2017)

Yuck.. not my thing sorry!

Tater tots? XD


----------



## Bcat (Jan 27, 2017)

yuuuummmmm 

taco salad?


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Never tried, yuck?

Prunes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2017)

Mm, yum! 

Grapefruit?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Feb 1, 2017)

Never had it!

Muffins?


----------



## hamster (Feb 1, 2017)

yum
dark chocolate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 1, 2017)

depends what kind

calzones?


----------



## Snookrin (Feb 1, 2017)

YUM!
tiramisu?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yum!

Key lime pie?


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 1, 2017)

yuck

cannolis?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2017)

Don't think I've tried it, but sounds kinda yum~

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 1, 2017)

yum

green beans?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2017)

Yum.

Tangerines?


----------



## Mintie (Feb 1, 2017)

yum!

white grapes?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

What are white grapes? 

Lobster?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 15, 2017)

Yum

Gyros?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Huh? 

Yogurt?


----------



## Mintie (Mar 18, 2017)

yum !

falafel?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Yum.



Mayo?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 18, 2017)

yum

tater tots?


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

Yum!

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 18, 2017)

yum!

chili?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

YUM!

Roast beef?


----------



## acmohn (Mar 18, 2017)

Yuck
Candy corn?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Yuck.


Real corn?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Delicious

Pears


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Yuck.


Pears.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

yuck  sometimes good 

Strawberry milk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

YuCk with a capital C.


Chocolate Milk.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

god like 

banana milk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Literally the worst.


Real Bananas.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Meh 11/Beth 

Fake banana lollies


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

I hate anything banana flavored.



Saltine crackers.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeh

dog food?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

I wouldn't know, but if I had to take a guess knowing education, NOPE.





Hotto dogus?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 18, 2017)

no, im a vegetarian (lol)

raw potatoes?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Nope.




Feta?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 18, 2017)

maybe because i never had sheep or goat cheese/milk

a crayon?


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm glad I wasn't curious as a child, I would have to say no anyway 

Kumara (Sweet Potatoe)?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Love myself some sweet potato 

Seafood


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

In general I like it, but I don't like all of it.




Boiled shrimp.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Yum

watermelon


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Meh.



Play-Doh


----------



## acmohn (Mar 18, 2017)

yum-yum
kool-aid


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

I enjoy the red kind.



Squid ink.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Ninja okay

Love it

Squid


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

I wouldn't know.



Lobster.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Love it

Water


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yum!

Rice?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Yuck

Lemon


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

I love lemons.


Limes.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

lemon lime bitters / Beth

Chocolate cake


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

I've grown a liking of it.



Yummy Nummies tiny burger kit(oh god)


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 19, 2017)

never had it?? but always wanted to??

avacado?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't care for avocados.



Cupcakes?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

avocados are the best thing this world has to offer wdym 

average

zucchini


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Zucchini is nice if prepared well.




Toasties(The frozen kind, not the "homemade" kind that that stupid canadian kid on PTCGO criticized me for not making like come on kid you don't have a right to criticize my way of eating I LIKE the frozen toasties you're like 12 so shut your mouth)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

wait you can get frozen toasties? Lmao what

Ice cream


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Depends on the flavor.




Sharp cheddar.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

I just don't like cheese mate

Apples


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Green apples are fine.



Pyrus communis 'Duchesse d'Angouleme'(a type of pear)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

yuck

Sushi


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 19, 2017)

probably not

Kinder Eggs?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Noodles


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I love noodles.



Ice cream cakes.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't think I've tried one before 

Beef


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Beef is good but like all general things it's how it's prepared that counts. It's probably my least favorite of the meats though, steak makes me feel like garbage.



Pork.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

I really only like seafood and some chicken. But some pork can be ok.

slushie


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I enjoy the occasional slushie.



Nachos.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

I hate them, makes me feel sick, yuck

Tacos


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I enjoy tacos.




Bean Burritos.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

I've only ever had one buririto, it was ok

Curry


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Never had it.



Caviar.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't had it but doesn't sound appealing 

Chicken nuggets


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Enjoyable at times.



A singular french fry.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Only good when they're singular I say

Half a slice of maccas cheese


----------



## Bcat (Mar 19, 2017)

the heck is maccas?

southern style biscuits and gravy?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Good.





Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Mc Donald's smh oh Australia nvm I'm sorry 

 What the hell is a southen  style biscuit and gravy, you have biscuits with like tea

Coffee


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I like coffee. 



Coconut creme pies.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Spoiler: why is your gravy white what is this yuck this isn't a biscuit








Yum

Strawberry milkshake


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Good. Especially in the metal cup.



Half a burger.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Half a REAL biscuit


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Those are fine.




A buttered American-style biscuit.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Y'all biscuits look like slightly flattened, dry scones. No thanks

Blueberries


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I once ate a bad blueberry. I was scarred for life. Ew.




Grass


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Beth/Beth almost as good as chocolate milk

Nutella


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

It's overrated but fine.




Butter.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

I prefer my sandwiches without butter. But you need it for Vegemite on toast. 

Sheeps heart


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Never had it.




Liver.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

They call it a delicacy, disgusting I would assume 

Macaroons


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

I hate macaroons.




Regular pasta. No sauce, just the noodle.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Thats actually how I like my pasta 

Sleep


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Delicious tenouttaten.




Vitamins.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Lollies


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 19, 2017)

Hit or miss.




Link, the Hero of Time


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

( actually never tried it we only have twilight princess)

chores?..


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yum for sure

A light bulb


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

yum.

chocolate milk


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum!
Cherry pie?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

Yuck (i've never had it but i hate cherries)


Biltong


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 20, 2017)

It looks like jerky, so I'm gonna say yum because I really like jerky.

Hash browns?


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

yuck, fish fingers?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

Yum.

Haggis?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 23, 2017)

idk 

icecream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 23, 2017)

yum. ( especially my dad's )

mac n cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yum!

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 23, 2017)

yum.

grilled chicken?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yum

Sardines with octopus in squid ink?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 23, 2017)

no thanks

seaweed?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 23, 2017)

noooooooooooooooooooooo.

chocolate chip blondies?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 23, 2017)

probably 

alaskan cod


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yum!

Italian bread?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

Yum!


Doner kebab?


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 24, 2017)

Never had it. o.o

Almonds?


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

yum! 
Haggis?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 24, 2017)

never had it

peanut butter?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 24, 2017)

yuuuuuummmmmmm 

steak?


----------



## Sanrio (May 28, 2017)

meh, im vegetarian and have tried it before but it's meh.

cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

depends 

lasagna?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2017)

Yum!

Alfredo?


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

pasta? yum

habanero sauce?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

Yook.

Angel food cake?


----------



## amanecer (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum! 

Sushi?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2017)

yum

salted caramel?


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum?

Rotten Egg


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2017)

yuck 

(trust me, salted caramel sauce is big, big yum)

raisins?


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

yum, depends on the topping tho lol

frog legs?


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Yuck.

Fish Sticks?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

yuck ...

bacon?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum, most times.

Ramen?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum!

Egg McMuffin?


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 2, 2017)

McYuck....

cashews


----------



## butz (Jun 2, 2017)

YUM

Kale


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum but a very limited yum...

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum.

General Tso's chicken?


----------



## Kristenn (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum! 

Oysters?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum!

Corned Beef?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

looks yuck dont think i had it though.

sour cream?


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

yuck

chocolate biscuits?


----------



## monokumafan999 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yum

Dorayaki.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Yum. I'd try it.

Veggie burger?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yuck.

Chum?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Yuck.

Eggs benedict?


----------



## Flare (Jun 6, 2017)

Uh...Yuck?

Rotten Donut?


----------



## Aragorn (Jun 6, 2017)

Yuck

Deviled eggs?


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

yuck(never tried)

green beans


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Meh. Neither yuck or yum.

Banana chips?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 6, 2017)

Yum

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Yum!

Fluff?


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

if youre referring to marshmallow fluff yum as HECK

rock candy?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Yum!

Marmalade?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

depends on the fruit i guess...

salmon?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 6, 2017)

Yuck.

Escargot? (google it)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Not sure...um, yum? I'd try it once.

Lutefisk?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Yuck...

Olives


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yum!

Chinese food?


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 7, 2017)

If it's made properly (i.e. not poorly homemade) YUM. Pineapple lumps


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 7, 2017)

Sounds yum, never had them though

Lamb?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2017)

Yum, I guess..?

Pork belly?


----------



## ZagZig321 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yum x3

Ramen w/Egg?


----------



## ZagZig321 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yum maybe? I dunno, I'd try it tho. 

Ramen w/Egg?

Edit : I lagged out and ended up posting two, please ignore this TTvTT


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

not a fan of eggs so nope yuck.

shrimp salad?


----------



## ellarella (Jun 7, 2017)

yum!

beets?


----------



## Mayor_Rosabela (Jun 7, 2017)

Yuck.

Feta cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

yum!

meatballs?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Yuck...

Maple Walnut Ice Cream


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

yuck

whisky?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Yuck

Bubblegum Ice Cream


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 7, 2017)

yum; never tried it but i mean i like birthday cake ice cream

sushi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Oh cool :3 I never had birthday cake icecream but I've seen it!

Yum! I like sushi XD

Foot long sub sandwhich?


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 7, 2017)

yuck

i dont like subwaaaayyy ;-;;-;-;;-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

yum depending on the "filling" lol

rice?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Yum

Pumpkin seeds


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

eh never had i think.

teriyaki sauce?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Yum I think?

Inari


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

don't think i had.

california rolls?


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 7, 2017)

yum

salad with ranch


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum. Had that earlier actually.

Deep fried pickles?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum! 

Sushi?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum!

Onion Rings?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 8, 2017)

YUM

Eggplant?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

yum i guess, don't eat it a lot but i don't mind it.

chicken skewer?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum.

Strawberry sorbet?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

yum send over a bucket please?

ben & jerry's strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum!

Shiitake mushrooms?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Yuck

Potatos?


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 8, 2017)

yum 

dried chili mangoes.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum-ish I guess? It sounds good.

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 8, 2017)

its a guilty pleasure... yum

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

never had

eclairs?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum I think?

Apple Cobbler


----------



## hestu (Jun 8, 2017)

yuck (sorry lol)

lasagna


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Yuck

Rice


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum

Ice Cream Cake?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 8, 2017)

yum!!

tiramisu?


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 8, 2017)

yumm!! :O

sweet tea


----------



## Pinecone9345 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum

Raspberries? (':


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yum!

Eggplant?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

yum i don't mind it i guess

cheddar cheese`?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Yuck ( Don't like cheese )

Eggs


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2017)

yum

meatballs


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Jun 9, 2017)

Yum

Vegemite


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

damn not those mite things again yuck

garlic?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 9, 2017)

Yum, not on its own though XD

Ginger?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2017)

Issi said:


> Yum, not on its own though XD
> 
> Ginger?



Wario would dispute that lol

I don't really know about ginger. Not a big fan of it, so I don't eat it that much.

Onions? AKA nasty stuff


----------



## Sanrio (Jun 9, 2017)

Yuck!!!

Apples?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2017)

Yum! As long as they're not Mcntosh or Cortlands.

Crab?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

yum, haven't had it in ages though now i want.

blueberry yogurt?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Yum!

Corn dog?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

I guess yum if I had it xD Haha.

mushroom soup?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Yum!

Borscht?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

never had.. would try though.

bacon?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

An obvious YUM!!!

Angel food cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

looks like some cream sponge cake thing so i'll go with yum..

pea soup?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2017)

Yum!

Stuffed crust pizza?


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2017)

yum!

wild berry pie?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Yum!

Rhubarb?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 10, 2017)

Yuck!

Chicken Pho?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

Yum.

Lo mein?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yum!

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

Yum.

Chow mein?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 12, 2017)

yum!  love those crunchy noodles

Elderberry pie?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Sounds yum!

Baked ziti?


----------



## hestu (Jun 12, 2017)

yum! 

ice cream cake?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

YUM!

Grits?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 12, 2017)

Only if they're seasoned correctly.

Pita bread?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yum.

Flatbread pizza?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 12, 2017)

Yum.

Green beans?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

Yuck

Curry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Yum.

Swedish Fish?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 13, 2017)

YUM!
Chilli Cheese Fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

probably  yum 

caramel popcorn?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2017)

Yum.

Orange Jell-O?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

never had ... we don't have much murica/uk typical food things here.

oreo cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

never had ... we don't have much murica/uk typical food things here.

oreo cookies?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2017)

Yum!

Chips Ahoy! cookies?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yum!

Wendy's Baconator?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 14, 2017)

Yum!
Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## karixia (Jun 14, 2017)

Yum!!!
Poached eggs?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2017)

Yum.

Spicy chili?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

yum!

blueberries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2017)

Yum!

Cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

depends but generally yum

pomegranate?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Yum.

Pecan pie?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

Yuck

Cherry pie?


----------



## hamster (Jun 16, 2017)

yum, bananas?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

yum

cupcakes?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

yum

fajitas?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

yum!

asparagus soup?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Yum.

French onion soup?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 17, 2017)

Yum probably

Potato stew?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

Yum.

Tripe?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Yuck

Rice?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 17, 2017)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

yum!

pineapple?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

Yuck

Custard pie?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 17, 2017)

Yuk.

Potato Bake.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Yum.

Spotted dick?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

LOL

uh looks yuck but eh who knows.

lemon bars?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Yum.

Devil's food cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

ah those.. yum!

karelian pasties?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

They seem yum, so...would eat!

Coffee cakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

i had some bad experiences with some of those so yuck sorry xD

strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 18, 2017)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 18, 2017)

They're a bit too sweet for me so yuck. 

Pickles?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Yum.

Cotton candy?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 18, 2017)

Don't know

Ketchup?


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

yum

cilantro?


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

Yum 

Soggy Isabelle?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Yum

Fries?


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

yum

tacos?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Yum.

Rice pudding?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Yum

Yoghurt?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Yum.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yum!

Pecan pie?


----------



## Mirichan (Jun 20, 2017)

Yum~
Steamed pork bun?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 20, 2017)

yum

Green beans?


----------



## allainah (Jun 20, 2017)

yum

avocado?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yum!

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Yum.

Eggplant pizza?


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 21, 2017)

Yum

Durian?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

haven't had so can't say man.

goulash soup?


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 21, 2017)

Yum!

Vegemite?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Not sure..I'd try it though!

Bundt cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

no idea what that is, but well as long as it doesn't have any creepy filling i'd try it!

green tea?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Yum.

Hazelnut coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

yuck can't eat hazelnuts lol...

sponge cake?


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2017)

yum

string cheese?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Yum.

Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2017)

yum

applesauce?


----------



## allainah (Jun 21, 2017)

yum!

creamed spinach?


----------



## Flare (Jun 21, 2017)

Yuck.

Nails... without any milk?


----------



## allainah (Jun 21, 2017)

Yum lov the crunch

tiramisu?


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2017)

yum

coconut?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Yum.

Licorice?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 22, 2017)

black licorice- yuck.  (except in absinthe, pernod, herbsaint, and other liqueurs...)
all other flavors- yum.

strawberry yogurt?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> black licorice- yuck.  (except in absinthe, pernod, herbsaint, and other liqueurs...)
> all other flavors- yum.
> 
> strawberry yogurt?



Props for appreciating absinthe!

Anyways...yum.

Blueberry smoothie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yum!

Orange smoothie?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 23, 2017)

Yum

Artichoke?


----------



## Diancie (Jun 23, 2017)

Yuck.

Sushi?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

Yum.

Beets?


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2017)

yuck

salsa


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

Yum.

German potato salad?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 3, 2017)

Yum I think?

Chocolate Cake


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

yum if not too sweet.

salmon?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

yum

wasabi?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Yuck if by itself.

Cod w/ lemon juice and pepper?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 3, 2017)

Yuck!

Cherries


----------



## allainah (Jul 3, 2017)

Yum!

sushi? (with raw fish)


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 3, 2017)

yum!

caramel corn?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yum!

Peas?


----------



## allainah (Jul 3, 2017)

yum

baked mac & cheese?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Yum.

Salmon?


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 3, 2017)

yum!

green smoothies?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 3, 2017)

Yuck.
Carrot dogs? (It's a carrot in between hot dog bread)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yuck.

Salad croutons?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Yum.

Caramelized carrots?


----------



## allainah (Jul 3, 2017)

Yum

Dark chocolate Leibniz


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Seems yum.

Poutine?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum'kay

Sashimi


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum!

eggs w/ ketchup?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 4, 2017)

Ok it sounds disgusting but I have had it before so yum.

Fried banana?


----------



## Diancie (Jul 4, 2017)

Yuck.

Corn.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum.

Strawberries dipped in white chocolate?

(also the fried bananas thing is something my grandad does and i find it weird)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum.

Swedish meatballs?


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

Yuck

cheesecake?


----------



## Elder (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum! KFC?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum.

Veggie burger?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

yum!

licorice?


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum

caramel apples?


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 4, 2017)

Sticky, but yum.

Peanut butter M&Ms?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum!!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum!

Blueberry crepes?


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jul 4, 2017)

YUM!

Coconut?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

Yum.

Tuna fish sandwich?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

yuck

mac n cheese?


----------



## tae (Jul 5, 2017)

yuck x100


ritz crackers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

those salt ones? yum i guess.

quiche?


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 5, 2017)

yum

green tea?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2017)

Yum.

Black tea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yum!

Shrimp with pasta?


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2017)

Yum!

Sushi


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2017)

Yum.

Rooibos tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

alright i guess prefer green.

apples?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 5, 2017)

yum yum yum thats my insta bio

asparagus!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yum!

Casserole?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 7, 2017)

What kind??  Yum to green bean casserole and coconut casserole~

Raisin-cinnamon bagels?


----------



## allainah (Jul 7, 2017)

Yum~!

Tuna pasta?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 18, 2017)

yuck ( i hate fish)

veggie lasagna?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 18, 2017)

yum

cow stomach?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2017)

Yuck.

Blueberry toast?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Yuck (not a fan of blueberries)

Almond croissant?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 18, 2017)

yumm!

tomato soup?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

yuck :< 

strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 18, 2017)

Yum.

Goat Cheese. (so gross)


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Yuck. 

Tuna with ranch and green onion?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

yuck

cheese nips?


----------



## neiro (Jul 18, 2017)

yummm

shrimp?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

not a huge shrimp fan, but i dont despise it, per se

grilled cheese?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

YUM!

Pizza?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Super yummm!

Cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2017)

Yum(if a bit overrated).

Cream of wheat?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Yum

Oatmeal?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Yum!

Snails?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Yuck 

sauerkraut?


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Yuck.

Pizza?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Yum yum yum xD

Ice cream with walnuts on top and maple syrup


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Yum of course

Chocolate


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yuck pls no judging lol

Takoyaki?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yuck

Almond Chicken?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

Yuck!

Spinach and mushroom omelette?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum!

Shepherd's Pie?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum. 

Red velvet macarons?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

never had but i like macarons so...

grapes?


----------



## literalgarbage (Jul 19, 2017)

yuck
Pancakes?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 19, 2017)

yum

salmon?


----------



## hestu (Jul 19, 2017)

yum

pickles?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 19, 2017)

yum

chicken pot pie?


----------



## hestu (Jul 19, 2017)

yum

hot pockets?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum!
Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## hestu (Jul 19, 2017)

yuck

quesadillas


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 19, 2017)

yum
tofu?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum!

Fishsticks?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 19, 2017)

Yuck (I don't like anything fish!!)

Mochi?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yummm (if you can't tell from my name lol)

S'mores?


----------



## twins (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum!

Iced Coffee?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum!!

Grilled Zucchini?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum.

Blueberry muffin?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 19, 2017)

Depends on who makes it. If my Mom makes it then yuck, but if my Grandma makes it then yum.

Saltine Crackers?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yum. Good snack when you're bored haha ; v;

Green tea frappucino?


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 19, 2017)

yuck! I don't like coffee...

Zucchini bread?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 20, 2017)

Yuck 

Salty Popcorn?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2017)

Yum.

Banana bread?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 20, 2017)

Yuck


Mayonnaise


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 20, 2017)

Yum.

Liver? Lol


----------



## hestu (Jul 20, 2017)

oh man yuck lol

tomatoes?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 20, 2017)

depends whats its in, but generally i feel like no?

How about mac and cheese?


----------



## hestu (Jul 20, 2017)

yum

nacho cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2017)

yum send me a gallon

dill french fries?


----------



## SCOOT (Jul 20, 2017)

ive never heard of dill french fries lol 

mochi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2017)

Yum!

Sausage pizza?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 20, 2017)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 20, 2017)

YUM

Beans on toast


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yuck. Not a fan of beans :<

Cinnamon roll?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2017)

Yuck >:

Icecoffee?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum!

Durian?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum, I guess? Would love to try it.

Scrambled eggs w/ barbecue sauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

yuck dont like eggs 

karelian pasties?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum, I'd try.

Potato & cheese pierogis?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

yum, i'd try!

baked potatoes?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum.

Turkish delights?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

like marmalade candy stuff yuck then ..lol

fried egg?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum and add some toast!

Omelette?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum.

Tofu dogs?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2017)

never had them

red velvet cookies


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

YUM

funfetti cake?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2017)

yum

praline?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

yum! 

almond milk?


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum! Stomach says yuck! 

Curry?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

yum! 
enchiladas?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum

Fajitas?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

yum~ 

green tea?


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 21, 2017)

yuck

spaghetti


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum!

Empanada?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

look yum never had it though...

red wine?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yuck

Rose' wine?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum.

Elderflower liqueur


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum? I've never had but it sounds good. 

Mango?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum.

Onions?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 21, 2017)

Depends. I dislike red onions, but white onions I find are good in most things?

How about mushrooms?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

yum-ish

chamomile tea?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

depends but 99% yuuuum

Peaches?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yum!

Caramel corn?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 22, 2017)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

Yum!

Mounds candy bar?


----------



## Mistyseas (Jul 22, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

BIG OL YUM

Chocolate brownie chunk ice cream? (eating it rn, only food on my mind)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

YUM!!

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 22, 2017)

Yummm~

Grilled veggie & Hummus wrap?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum!

Jell-O?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck.

Pizza with pineapple?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum.

Deer burger?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum.

Deer burger?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

never had it, it sounds kinda yuck but i bet it would taste yum..
 if i could get past the deer-meat part o v o

rice pudding?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck!!!
Pierogies


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck

Tacos!?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

Taco bell tacos or mexican tacos? bc if mexican tacos Y U M !!

california rolls?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

Yummm!!

Moon pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum!

Spanish rice?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck (there's always cilantro somewhere in there :c)

Nutella?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck

Ranch Salad?


----------



## boring (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck

Egg Rice?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum 

BBQ ribs?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck!

Spaghetti squash?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck

Acorn squash?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

yuck

eggrolls?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum!

Chicken alfredo pasta?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum.

Mussels?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

Yuck

Ice cream float?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Yum.

Oysters?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

yuck

tomato basil soup?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 25, 2017)

yum

roasted pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum (it's not gross, just okay)

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

yum!

yakiniku?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 25, 2017)

never had but it looks delicious
maple doughnut?


----------



## katz_motel (Jul 25, 2017)

yuck. I prefer glazed jelly filled.
Chocolate covered crickets?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Not sure if yum but I'd certainly try it!

Boston creme doughnut?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 25, 2017)

Yuck!

Strawberry smoothie?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 25, 2017)

yum but very sweet

meatloaf?


----------



## Lauryn (Jul 25, 2017)

Yuck
Pickles?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

YUM

honey?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum.

Caesar salad(w/ ranch dressing)?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum!

Strawberry crepe?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

Yuck ;w;

duck?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 25, 2017)

Never had 

Curry chicken?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 25, 2017)

yum 
cherry pie?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum

French fries?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum.

Fried Twinkie?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 25, 2017)

I like regular twinkies so yum? 

Salmon hand roll?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Yuck

Lobster?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum.

Tilapia?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum!

Fruit parfait?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum

Snow crab legs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2017)

*YUM!*

Tomato?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

YUM

Onigiri?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Had to look up, but those actually sound pretty good!

Sauerkraut?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Yuck

Stuffed cabbage?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum!

Orange sherbet?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum Yum Yum!!!!
Pineapple Pizza


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum

Sour dill pickles


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

delicious 

shrimp?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum 

Avocados?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum

Corned Beef?


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 25, 2017)

Yum

Takoyaki?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

yuck

chocolate whoppers?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 26, 2017)

Yuck!

Fried pickles?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

Yuck I will throw a pickle across the room if i have to

Coleslaw?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 26, 2017)

tifachu said:


> Yuck I will throw a pickle across the room if i have to
> 
> Coleslaw?



Lol! Depends on the coleslaw...

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, um    chickpeas/garbanzo beans?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 26, 2017)

Yuck I hate beans :< 

Spongecake?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum

Prunes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Meh, in the middle somewhere

Radishes?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't know.
Peanuts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

yuck im allergic lol

pepperoni pizza


----------



## Zane (Jul 26, 2017)

the best

lemon tart


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Zane said:


> the best
> 
> lemon tart



Yum!
Strawberry jelly?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> yuck im allergic lol
> 
> pepperoni pizza



Allergies suck.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 26, 2017)

yum!!
fried ice cream?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

What the heck?
Patatas Fritas? I'm learning Spanish...


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum

Caramel apple?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 26, 2017)

Yummeroomie!
Shepard's pie?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 26, 2017)

Yuk!
Manicotti


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum.

Reuben sandwich?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

yuck

trail mix?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum.

Banana nut muffin?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum! 

Chocolate covered bacon?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 26, 2017)

Um, that might be good.

Pringles?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

yum!

bbq chicken?


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 26, 2017)

Ew, I hate BBQ sauce.

Philly cheesesteak?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

YUM

how bout buffalo wings?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

Yuck

Cheetos?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

yes especially spicy

lo mein?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum~

Fruit tart?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 26, 2017)

Eeeehh yuckish ;w;

Cookie dough icecream?


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum!!!!

Alphabet spaghetti >.>


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 26, 2017)

Eh, I liked it when I was a kid and it still isn't really bad

Sesame seeds?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum for fun

Coconut


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 26, 2017)

Yuck

Oreos


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 26, 2017)

I have to be in the mood for them...

Chef Boyardee?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

Only raviloli <3

surpreme pizza?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 26, 2017)

YUMMMMM

Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 26, 2017)

Never had it :/

Pomegranate?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 26, 2017)

Yuck :<

French toast?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

Yumm

Gingersnaps


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum.

Whoopie pie?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum!

Cranberries?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum.

Spicy chicken sandwich?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum!

Breadsticks?


----------



## MissNavi (Jul 26, 2017)

Yum!

Chili?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 26, 2017)

Yuck!
Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum!

Earl grey tea?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum.

Ceylon tea?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Never had it ;w;

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum.

Gyro?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum!

Gnocchi?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum!

Toaster struddle?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum.

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum

Dried Fish?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 27, 2017)

Yuck

Dark chocolate?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum!

Banana walnut pancakes?


----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum.

Asparagus?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum, it's been too long

Beef patties?


----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

Absafreakinglutely Yum. (without the beef)

Crab?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum, yet slightly allergic

Honey bunches of oats?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

I got ninja'd...but still, yum.

Chili cheese fries?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Ah sorry ;-;
And always yum

Chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Sounds yum!

Apple fritters?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum!

Swedish pancakes?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Yum.

Potato pancakes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum, pretty good

A reuben sandwich?


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Yuck DD:

Taco Salad?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum

Plums?


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum.

Pineapple Pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum!

Chicken fried rice?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum.

Jelly-filled donut?


----------



## abbydoll (Jul 28, 2017)

Yuck

Almond milk?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum

Tuna?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum.

Peach mango smoothie?


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum &#55357;&#56396;

Chestnuts?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum.

Walnuts?


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum
Rich Tea biscuits?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum? Never had so not sure... 

Ravioli?


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum!

Frog?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

YUMMMY 
 (Now everyone will think that I am weird but if you tried it trust me its good )

What about alligator? I have eaten alligator and it is pretty good


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

I've had frog legs and they are in fact, good! As for alligator...sure, I'd try!

Shish Kebobs?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Depends what is on them, usually yum.

Shrimp?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yum.

Deviled eggs?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck!  I've never really liked them.

Olives?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck :< 

Funnel cake?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum! Definitely.
Gumbo?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck..

Cr?pe?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum!

Burger King burgers? (i prefer them over mcdonalds)


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm vegetarian...

Garlic?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum! I like garlic especially on garlic bread.

Hummus?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum. Good w/ crackers.

Pasta shells and cheese?


----------



## alesha (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum
Potatoes in general?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum.

Key lime pie?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck

Vegetable stir-fry?


----------



## Kip (Jul 29, 2017)

Absolutely yum.

Pot pie?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

mmmmmm yum!! 

babybel!!!


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 29, 2017)

Is babybel a food? I wanna say neutral bc i dont know what that is

Mac and cheese  ( boxed homemade etc )


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Is babybel a food? I wanna say neutral bc i dont know what that is
> 
> Mac and cheese  ( boxed homemade etc )



BABYBEL IS A CHEESE!! It's in the UK, sensing you may not be..  

yuck!

diet coke/pepsi


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

yuck

sushi?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum! 

Banana split?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum.

Root beer float?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

yum-ish

frie banana?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Sounds yum.

Chocolate-covered strawberry?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum!

Cheese and Onion Pasty?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 29, 2017)

Never tried, looks yummy though!

BLT sandwich?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

yuck

green bean casserole?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck!

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum.

Blueberry cheesecake?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum!

Milk choc cookies?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum.

Peach cobbler?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

yum!

tomato pesto?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum.

Vanilla bean gelato?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

Yummmmm

Tapioca pudding


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

Never had them.

Dumplings?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

never had them

jk yum @ veggie dumplings
but yea if u never had something u can still say yuck or yum, 
u can just base it on whether ud try it willingly like it says on the first page! (;



rice pudding?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum.

Kit Kat bar?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum

Radishes?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum.

Glazed cooked carrots?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck I hate carrots :<

Steak?


----------



## amanecer (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum if I wasn't a vegetarian 

Calamari?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck

Shaved ice?


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum!

Boba Tea?


----------



## emilyo (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck 

braunschweiger?


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck!

Pho?


----------



## Sweet813 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum! 
Poi?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 29, 2017)

yum (?) i haven't tasted it but i just googled it and it's made from taro which i like so i'm assuming it's delicious

potato & cheese pierogies?


----------



## emilyo (Jul 29, 2017)

yum!

grilled mushrooms?


----------



## amanecer (Jul 29, 2017)

YUMMM!! 

Brussel sprouts?


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum!

Strawberry Ice Cream?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

Yuck. Smores ice-cream?


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 29, 2017)

Depends on the day.

Takis?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 29, 2017)

Yum!

Poutine?


----------



## Aazia (Jul 29, 2017)

Dont know what it is and never had it probably wouldn't like it..
So Yuck
Apples? xD iDK


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Kinda yum. My least favorite fruit :'< 

Chicken nugget?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

Neutral, there are some good ones and some bad ones

Onion Rings?


----------



## Kip (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum.

Pomegranates?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum, although I don't think I've had one before 

A Reuben sandwich?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum.

Cheetos?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Eh.

Doritos?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum.

3 Musketeers?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

yum! who wouldn't eat 3 people? 
(i'm joking i promise, what food is called the 3 musketeers..? )

RED VELVET CAKE


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum! Love red velvet. 

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Hanami (Jul 30, 2017)

yum!

churros?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum!

Chocolate covered bananas?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 30, 2017)

no thanks

Cheddar cheese Sun Chips?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum.

Snickers candy bar?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 30, 2017)

Yuck.

Samosas?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum!!

Peppermint?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 30, 2017)

Yum

Condensed milk candy?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Yum c: 

Cream cheese bagel?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Yum

Cheese Curds?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

Yum

Tomatoes? &#55356;&#57157;


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 31, 2017)

Yuck. I just feel like burger king is losing popularity, and is desperately trying to make commercials to make theit Whoppers look good. I fear they will have to shut down soon. (Sorry for that emotional response!)

Hmmm... Cinnamon Buns?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 31, 2017)

Yum

Greek salad?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

yum
tomatoes?

since someone confused my post about tomatoes for burger king....&#55357;&#56384;&#55356;&#57157;


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Yum c: 

Popcorn chicken?


----------



## Kip (Jul 31, 2017)

Yuck

Eggplant?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

Yum

Fried zucchini


----------



## Kip (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum

Fried Rice?


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 1, 2017)

yum

Bacon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum!

Sausage?


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 1, 2017)

yucco

Watermelon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 1, 2017)

Yuck. 

Egg Benedict?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

If I still ate meat... yum, Id say

Banana & Peanut butter?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Hate, mostly because I hate the texture/smell/taste of peanut butter

Bok Choy?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

yukk(a plants)

spag bol?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

what the **** was that of a term for bolognese -_-

eh yum anyways.

red wine?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> what the **** was that of a term for bolognese -_-



welcome 2 the brits, yum af

mint choc?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

okay good im not moving there

mint chocolate, yes yum.

parmesan cheese?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 1, 2017)

Depends on what it's on, but yum

Meatloaf?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

yum!

blueberry ice cream?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 1, 2017)

yum

cheese on toast?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 1, 2017)

Does grilled cheese count?
If so yum lol

Ice cream cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

yum 

carrot cake?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum.

Milky Way candy bar?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

yum

honeymustard?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum.

Charleston Chew?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 1, 2017)

WHAAAAAAT ON EARTH IS THAT 

googled! oo looks nice, so yum!(from looks) 

irn bru!


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

hehe googled that to

likely yuck, carbonated/fizzy drinks stings my throat.

orange juice w/ pulp?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum.

Scotch whisky?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

Yuck

Peaches & cream smoothie?


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 1, 2017)

Yuck.

Grits and shrimp?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 1, 2017)

Yuck

Spinach?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum.

Mojito?


----------



## oliversacnl (Aug 1, 2017)

Yuck (I don't like alcohol). 

Cheesecake?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

yum in small quantities

apple pie?


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum
Hot doggos?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

yum

bacon?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum

Chili?


----------



## oliversacnl (Aug 1, 2017)

yum!!! 

matzo ball soup?


----------



## Smolblonde (Aug 1, 2017)

Yuck (I've never had it so I just went off of photos on google)

Indian curry?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

ehh yuck can't really eat curry spices stuff.

green tea?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum.

Hazelnut-flavored coffee?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 1, 2017)

Yuck. 

Caramel apple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum!

Olive Garden breadsticks?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Never had but yum!

Cosmopolitan?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Yuck

A Reuben?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum!

Stromboli?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 1, 2017)

Never had but it looks yum!

Pad thai?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum. I'd try it.

Funyuns chips?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

Yumm

Buffalo pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Yum.

Pork rinds?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

Ah, right thread 

Never ate so no opinion

Kebab?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum

Rice pudding?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum

Dango?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Never had, but looks pretty decent

Alligator?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 2, 2017)

Never had but I've heard it's good 

Fried calamari?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

YUM

Corned Beef?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh, Yes!

Fudge stripe cookies?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Yuck, absolutely hate chocolate

Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 2, 2017)

^ I hate chocolate too yuck LOL

Yum.

Baked Alaska?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum!

Mushrooms?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum.

Calzone?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum *drool*

Pizza rolls?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum
I'm so unhealthy lol

Tootsie Rolls?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum.

Sno Balls(by Hostess)?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yuck

Sardines


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

yuck

tomato sauce


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 2, 2017)

Yuck (don't particularly like tomatoes)

Breakfast burrito?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum.

Blueberry waffles w/ whipped cream + maple syrup + butter?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 2, 2017)

~~Yuck~~

Orange juice with whipped cream?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 2, 2017)

Yuck? .__.

Strawberry lemonade drink?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum.

Blueberry preserves spread on toast?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum.

Turducken?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 2, 2017)

Yuck

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum.

Anchovies on pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 2, 2017)

Never tried lol

Pineapples on pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum.

Swiss roll?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum!

Ferrero Rocher?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

YUM!!!

Chocolate caramel brownies?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum!

Chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 2, 2017)

Never tried but I think it would taste good!

Apples dipped in peanut butter??


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 2, 2017)

Yum

Peanut butter and jelly?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 3, 2017)

Yuck :<<<<

String cheese?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum, just had one earlier

Habanero Peppers?


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum

avocado toast?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Yup

A Reuben?


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

never had it but googled it & YUCK cause a lot of meat + sauerkraut 

nutella on bread


----------



## Laureline (Aug 3, 2017)

Never had it but it sound good. So yum 

 Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2017)

YUM INDEED!

Porkchop N' Rice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum

Cheese Curds?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum.

Snickerdoodles?


----------



## carp (Aug 3, 2017)

what?

//after googling they look yum

bourbons?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum

Buttered popcorn?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

yum yum giefff

paella?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 3, 2017)

yuck

broccoli & cheddar soup?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum

Bean and bacon soup?


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

yuck

egg salad sandwich


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum.

Tofu dogs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum

Feta Cheese?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum~

Dim sum?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum.

Yakitori?


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

yum

orange chicken?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum.

Lo mein?


----------



## MayoMayor (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum

Creamy chicken fettuccine?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## MayorZenia (Aug 4, 2017)

YUCK!

Cucumber?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum if there's dressing on it o;

Yakisoba?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

YUM

Okra?


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

yuck

Tim Tams (google it)


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Yuck, don't really like chocolate 
Spaghetti Squash?


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

yuck! 

Vegemite (again google it)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

I've actually tasted it before. Yuck.

Squid? (no pun intended :3)


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

yuck

Bacon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Yup 

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

yuck


Original Pringles?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum

Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum

hot pockets?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

looks yum we don't really jav it here

mtn dew?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum!

Subway sandwiches?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum.

French fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

yum !!

fried egg?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum

potato wedges?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum~

Peppermint chocolate?


----------



## mondaayss (Aug 4, 2017)

Yuck

Spaghetti?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

yum! 

cheetos?


----------



## tae (Aug 4, 2017)

the flamin hot kind are good, all the others are not. 

matcha green tea?


----------



## allainah (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum

cheesecake?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

yum!

cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum (chocolate part not so much but bearable)

Chicken karaage?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum.

Cadbury eggs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Yuck

Pineapple?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

Yuck

corn chowder soup?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum.

Clam chowder(New England style)?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum!
Heck yes, I love that stuff.

Squid?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum.

Pay Day?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum

Marshmallow circus peanuts?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 4, 2017)

Never had but I like marshmallows so yum c:

Orange creamsicle?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

YUM

Brisket?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum.

Tater tots?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 4, 2017)

Yum!

Starburst?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum!

Butter popcorn?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 5, 2017)

Popcorn and I don't get along.

Fried mozzarella sticks.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum.

Crunch bar?


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 5, 2017)

L O V E

Strawberries?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum. Esp. in chocolate.

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 5, 2017)

YUM

A Reuben?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum.

Marmite on toast?


----------



## carp (Aug 5, 2017)

yum

eggs?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum~
Sushi? _(Assume it's your favorite sushi if you have one)_


----------



## tifachu (Aug 5, 2017)

YUCK

Raisins?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2017)

yuck omg

instant spicy ramen?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 5, 2017)

YUM

Waffles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## carp (Aug 5, 2017)

yum

banana bread?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum!

Alfredo?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 5, 2017)

Yuck.

String cheese?


----------



## wizard (Aug 5, 2017)

Yuck.

Star fruit?


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 5, 2017)

Yuck!

Apples?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum!

Pork chops?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 5, 2017)

yum

Steak?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum if it's rare/medium rare.

Potato salad?


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 5, 2017)

eh... yuck

key lime pie


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum!

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2017)

Yum.

Veggie grinder?


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 6, 2017)

what? oh, it's a sandwich? i assume. and not the tool

then yum!

tofu?


----------



## Lunaa~ (Aug 6, 2017)

yuck
Sushi?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 6, 2017)

YUMMMM~
Quesadillas?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum

Blue cheese?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum

Spicy Buffalo Chicken Wings?


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

?w y?ck

sweetcorn?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

yUM

A Reuben?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum. You and your reubens, I swear!

Nachos?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 6, 2017)

yum!!

sweet and tangy wings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum!

Doritos?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum.

Lucky Charms cereal?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum!

Honey Graham cereal?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum.

Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 6, 2017)

YUM

Cookies and cream ice cream?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum for lack of a better option or its noot my favorite buuuut

Chicken and broccoli


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum I like both. 

Fish and chips?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum.

SpaghettiOs?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 6, 2017)

Yumm

Cinnamon soft pretzels?


----------



## Paxx (Aug 6, 2017)

never had them, but they sound delicious 

mangos?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 6, 2017)

Yuck, I've tried and I just can't ;-; sorry

Peaches?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 6, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> Yuck, I've tried and I just can't ;-; sorry
> 
> Peaches?



yum

dragonfruit?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 6, 2017)

I've never had it, sorry

Potatoes?


----------



## Keldi (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum! Carrot Penne Pasta?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum`
Lasagna?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum!!

Peach cobbler?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum.

Butterfinger?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum!

Tortilla chips and salsa?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Yum.

Shoo fly pie?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 7, 2017)

Sorry idk what that is aka never tried it

Apples


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum.

Star fruit?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 7, 2017)

haven't tried it so can't say ):

spam musubi?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum.

Baked macaroni & cheese?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 7, 2017)

yum!!

tamales?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 7, 2017)

Haven't had before but it doesn't look bad o:

Fish taco?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 7, 2017)

It depends, usually yum

tomato


----------



## Zeddy1267 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum (usually)

perogies?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

looks cool i'd try.

tropical juice?


----------



## carp (Aug 7, 2017)

yum

spag bol?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 7, 2017)

yuck

tomato juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

(lol spag bol im dying)

and tomato juice is aight, lit anything not fresh tomato is good lol

hmm lime?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

(lol spag bol im dying)

and tomato juice is aight, lit anything not fresh tomato is good lol

hmm lime?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum if it's in stuff. Lime by itself? Eh.
Crab legs? _(Butter sauce optional)_


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum!

Fish?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum. Love me some seafood.

Asian pear?


----------



## lumenue (Aug 7, 2017)

I've never had it, but it sounds good!

Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum!

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2017)

yuck

neapolitan shake?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum.

York mint patty?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum

Cabbage?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Usually if paired w/ something, otherwise...eh.

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

YUM

Rye Bread?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 7, 2017)

I've never had I think??... But I like most breads lol.

Banana bread?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum.

Turtle soup?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

YUC K

Clam Chowder?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Never have eaten it before!

Nectarine


----------



## Flare (Aug 8, 2017)

Yummmmm.

Broken Twig?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

YUMMM!! Kidding, yuck.

Garlic breadtsicks?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 8, 2017)

YUMMM

Jalapeno peppers?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

yum giiiief.

red tea?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum.

Cheese tortellini?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum~
Hashbrowns


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum

Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum.

Rotisserie chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

yum i guess ha

cheez doodles?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum.

Maraschino cherries?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 8, 2017)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum

Carrots?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 8, 2017)

yum i'm actually going to have carrot & tomato soup tonight

pesto?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 8, 2017)

YUM~ I made a dill pesto years ago. I'm not allowed to make it again because my mom hates dill. I can't remember what the dish was ;_;

Refried Beans


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't decide, I like beans, but... Nah.

Yuck.

Calimari?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum

Spaghetti


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

Say that to mario. Yum!

Apple Pie?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

I dont lovvve it but i dont hate iiiiit

Pepsi


----------



## tifachu (Aug 8, 2017)

yuck

pink lemonade?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum

Oatmeal?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 8, 2017)

yum especially with berries!

thin mints?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Yum

Garlic Bread?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 9, 2017)

Glorious!

French fries?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

Yum 

Lemons?


----------



## carp (Aug 9, 2017)

yuckkkk

pepperoni?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

yummm


fried chicken?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 9, 2017)

Yum

fish sticks?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 9, 2017)

yum

salisbury steak?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 9, 2017)

yuck

lobster?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 9, 2017)

YUM!! 

Alligator?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 9, 2017)

Never had but someone told me it tasted like chicken? 

Grilled cheese?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 9, 2017)

yum

pineapple juice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

Yum

Pound Cake?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 9, 2017)

yumm

cheesecake?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 9, 2017)

Yuum

Nectarine?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

Yum

A Reuben?


----------



## allainah (Aug 9, 2017)

yuck

chocolate milk?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 9, 2017)

Yuck :c

Hash brown?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

Yuck, hatred of chocolate 

Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## allainah (Aug 10, 2017)

yum, i love lemon dessert

smores?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

Yummers


Lychee?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum but mostly neutral..

Salad plus dressing?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum

Corned Beef?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum

Brand Cereal with milk?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum (but depends)

Dim sum


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 10, 2017)

Yumm c:

Egg roll?


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

yum!

plums?


----------



## pearlbum (Aug 10, 2017)

*Yuck! Belgian dark chocolate with coffee beans? *


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

eh as long as it's not nuts in them i'd try.

doritos?


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

yuck
garlic bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

yum

mtn dew?


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

yum
Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum!

String cheese?


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum

iced tea?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum

Garlic


----------



## Farobi (Aug 10, 2017)

yuck but its delicious with other dishes

sardines?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum

Peanut Butter?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum

The dish in which peanut butter and jelly get sandwhiched thogether


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Hate 

Pancakes?


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum
Waffles x.x


----------



## allainah (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum

blueberry syrup


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

Yum best used drowning pancakes ;P

Cheeatos (brand tmR )


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 11, 2017)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 11, 2017)

Yum 

Cake


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 11, 2017)

Yuck
Maple pecan


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

yuck!

blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Casey_ (Aug 11, 2017)

yum

lindt chocolate


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

depends on what chocolate. those balls with creamy chocolate inside of em are yuck tho

strawberries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 11, 2017)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 13, 2017)

Never tried it!

Chicken wings?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 13, 2017)

Yum!

A Reuben?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 13, 2017)

Never tried it all I know is its a "sammitch"

Stake?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2017)

No thanks. I'll take a steak though!

Wonton soup?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yuck.

Pineapple chunks?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 14, 2017)

Yum 

Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 14, 2017)

Yum

Steak?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 14, 2017)

Yuck

Sweet potato?


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yuck!
Escargot?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 14, 2017)

Yuck

soda crackers?


----------



## Frisk999 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yum
Noodles


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2017)

Yum, of course.

Spanish rice?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 14, 2017)

Yummmm

Chili dogs?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yuck

Cheeseburger?


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

YUM!

Pancakes with nutella?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum -drool-

Spicy chicken tenders?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Tomatoes?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

Yummy

Fruit salad?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Green Olives?


----------



## ValenofClover (Aug 15, 2017)

YUCK

Potato Bread?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Green Tomatoes?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

Yaaass yum

Granola?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Okra?


----------



## Dewy (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Kale?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Feta Cheese?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 15, 2017)

Yuck

Banana bread?


----------



## Ciarvax (Aug 15, 2017)

Yuck,
Liquorice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Hummus?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum.

Candied apples?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

ehh sounds a bit sweet so nah

cinnamon buns?


----------



## lumenue (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum!

Crab spaghetti?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum.

Fried shrimp?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

_normal_* S H R I M P P*


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Only w/ cocktail sauce!

Clam chowder(Manhattan-style)?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

Not sure about the style, but yum!

Brussel sprouts?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 15, 2017)

haven't tried it

lemon tart?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

Picky about lemon stuff, but usually yum c:

Taco salad?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Green Bean Casserole?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 15, 2017)

Yuck beans

Nacho?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

Yum

Fried Pickles?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

Never tried o:

Turkey stuffing?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum.

Blueberry popsicle?


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum.

Cinnamon rolls/buns?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 16, 2017)

yum!

cream cheese frosting?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 16, 2017)

eh, gotta say yuck because some things are too sweet for me including that.

Jello?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 16, 2017)

Yuck, tastes good but I can't deal with the texture

Brown rice?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 16, 2017)

i prefer white rice but yum!

swedish meatballs?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

yum lol fun people have to include swedish in the name though whoever came up with that must have IQ 200 lol

feta cheese


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

Don't think I've tried it?

Spaghetti and meatballs?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Omg I just noticed spaghetti in your sig holy--)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

lol yum!

minecraft potatoes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum! 

Fried rice?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

yum!

spag bol?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2017)

of course, yum. Although homemade is always best.

Salsa sauce?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 16, 2017)

yum

peaches?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

Yuuum 

Peanut butter & Banana sandwich?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

yuck ew

mushroom toast?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

Yuck

French toast?


----------



## hestu (Aug 16, 2017)

yum

grilled cheese?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum!

Grilled ham and cheese?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 16, 2017)

yum

blue cheese sauce?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum

A Reuben?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum!

Clam chowder?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum 

Sushi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum

Chow Mein?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

Yuuum 

Chicken tacos?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 17, 2017)

YUM

Tomato soup with grilled cheese?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Yummm
Tofu?


----------



## Greys0n (Aug 17, 2017)

yuck
melon bun?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2017)

Sounds yummy

Egg fried rice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 17, 2017)

Yum!

Butter popcorn?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 17, 2017)

Yum

Fried chicken?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 17, 2017)

Yum.

French fries?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2017)

Yum.

Chocolate smoothie?


----------



## Catto (Aug 17, 2017)

Yuck!

Cinnamon ice cream?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2017)

Yum.

Mint smoothie?


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2017)

ehhhh no thanks, maybe if it were a shake tho

pickles?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2017)

Yum.

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 17, 2017)

Yuck. 

Hazelnut coffee?


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

YUM

Philly steak sandwhich?


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2017)

yum

nacho cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yum!

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## Hanami (Aug 18, 2017)

yum!

chicken parmesan?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 18, 2017)

yum

Alfredo fettuccine?


----------



## gummyratz (Aug 18, 2017)

yum!
sunflower seeds?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

Yummm

Crumpets?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 19, 2017)

Yum

Tasty kake peanut butter kandy kakes?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

Yuck

Fish pie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

YUCK

mushrooms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## Shu (Aug 20, 2017)

Yum!

Poutine?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 20, 2017)

Never had it!

Funnel cake?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 21, 2017)

Yum!

deep dish pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 21, 2017)

YUM

Thin crust pizza?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 21, 2017)

Yum!

Onions?


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

Y u m

Hummus?


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

yucccccccccccccck no


red leicester cheese?


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

YUCK
Doge dog meat.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 25, 2017)

ಠ_ಠ
Philly cheesesteak?


----------



## Squidward (Aug 25, 2017)

Yuck

Watermelon?


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 25, 2017)

Yum! 

Mango?


----------



## babykas (Aug 25, 2017)

Yum!

Banana bread?


----------



## hestu (Aug 25, 2017)

yummmm

apple cider donuts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 26, 2017)

Yum orange chicken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2017)

yum

ravioli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yum!

Cesar salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2017)

yum!

orange juice?


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2017)

yum! 

breadsticks?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

Y u m

Chow Mein?


----------



## sej (Aug 26, 2017)

yum!

peas?


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2017)

yuck

refried beans?


----------



## wizard (Aug 26, 2017)

Yuck

Spaghetti


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yum!

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

Yuck (chocolate!)

Orange Chicken?


----------



## fruityy (Aug 27, 2017)

Yum! 

Mochi Ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2017)

*Yum!*

Orange sherbet?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 28, 2017)

Yum!

Ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 28, 2017)

Yum!

Blueberry scones?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 28, 2017)

Yum!

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 28, 2017)

*YUM!*

King ranch casserole?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

Yum

Tempura shrimp?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 28, 2017)

Yumm

Broccoli and cheese soup?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> Yumm
> 
> Broccoli and cheese soup?



Yum

Green olives?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 28, 2017)

Yuck :<

Cream puffs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2017)

Ooh, yum!

Cheese sticks?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 29, 2017)

y u m

hummus?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 29, 2017)

YUM

Baklava?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 29, 2017)

Yum! Haven't had those in ages.

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)

Yum!

Kimchi?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 29, 2017)

Don't know what that dish is :O 

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)

(Kimchi is salted and fermented vegetables with spices)

Yuck. Whatever they are stuffed with is probably fine but I'm not a fan of cooking my peppers.

Egg foo young?


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 2, 2017)

Haven't tried it! 

Manicotti?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Haven't tried it but it looks really delicious!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## carp (Sep 2, 2017)

yumm

dominos pizza?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Yuck!

Poutine?


----------



## Oleandertoxin (Sep 2, 2017)

I've always wanted to try it tbh

Prosciutto?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Wanted to try it but haven't, but it looks really good

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## hestu (Sep 2, 2017)

Yum

Oatmeal cookies?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2017)

Yum.

Chicken teriyaki?


----------



## amarie. (Sep 2, 2017)

yuck

slim jims?


----------



## Denise (Sep 2, 2017)

Yuck!
Avocado?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 2, 2017)

ehh yum i guess

chickpeas?


----------



## hestu (Sep 2, 2017)

yuck

jalapenos?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Yum!

Goat cheese?


----------



## hestu (Sep 2, 2017)

yum!!

sweet potato fries?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

Yum!!

Fries dipped in mayo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 3, 2017)

yum

cheese whiz? (Canned cheese)


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

yuck

green tea cheesecake?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2017)

Never had it, but sounds delicious!

Green tea ice cream?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 3, 2017)

Sounds delicious, even though I've never had it

Salmon?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 3, 2017)

yuck

pumpkin whoopee pie?


----------



## Greninja (Sep 5, 2017)

yuck

apples?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2017)

Yum! 

Pears?


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 5, 2017)

yum!

uhm,, olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

yuuuck!

glass noodles?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 6, 2017)

yum!

tofu?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Sep 6, 2017)

I've never had it.

Ramen?


----------



## cornimer (Sep 6, 2017)

Yum!

Bubble tea?


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 6, 2017)

Yum!

Kaviar?


----------



## Pearls (Sep 6, 2017)

never had it
lasagna?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2017)

*Yum!*

Sashimi?


----------



## luna-melody (Sep 6, 2017)

Yum!

macarons?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

*YUM!*

sauerkraut?


----------



## Dhar (Sep 7, 2017)

YUCK!

Coffee Ice Cream?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

Yum...

Tuna?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 8, 2017)

Yuuuuuuucccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk

Plantain?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 9, 2017)

I've had it once... it was okay? Kinda yuck I guess lol 

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

Never had

Cheezits?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2017)

i guess yum never had tho

sweet potato fries


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 9, 2017)

Yum!

Meat lovers pizza?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

Yum if bacon's on it

Hot pockets


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 9, 2017)

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> Yum if bacon's on it
> 
> Hot pockets



never had one but yum I guess ┐(‘～`；)┌

Broccoli?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

Depends.

Rice krispy treats


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

Y U M

Mushrooms?


----------



## squidpops (Sep 10, 2017)

Yuck, not the biggest fan

funyuns?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 10, 2017)

I could eat funions every day if I could.

A fudge covered chocolate chip granola bar


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2017)

Yum!

Chili dogs?


----------



## hestu (Sep 10, 2017)

yum

maple bacon?


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Sep 10, 2017)

Yum!
Oreos?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2017)

AbbyCrossing said:


> Yum!
> Oreos?



Yummy <3

Chip's Ahoy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

yuck, I absolutely hate chocolate

Grapefruit?


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 10, 2017)

agreeeeed also nah grapefruits nasty in any form

apple pie?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 10, 2017)

Yuck :c 

Ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2017)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

Y U M

Lemon Meringue?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2017)

Not sure if I've tried that before, but sounds yum!

Velvet cake?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2017)

yum,

Pringles ( BBQ flavor)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

yum

rice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yum!

Linguine?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 11, 2017)

Yum!

Egg on toast?


----------



## chapstick (Sep 11, 2017)

yum?

dunno never had it before

mushrooms?


----------



## Sloom (Sep 11, 2017)

Yum!

Shortbread?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 11, 2017)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yum!

Cheeseburgers with French fries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 11, 2017)

Yum!

Donuts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yum!

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 11, 2017)

Ooh, yum!

Corndogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

yum i guess?

avocado?


----------



## Sloom (Sep 12, 2017)

Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck Yuck!

Raspberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

yum!

orange juice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2017)

Yum!

Grape juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

Yuck!

mayonnaise?


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 12, 2017)

yum, peas


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

yum

white beans?


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2017)

so good

honey mustard


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hmm... Yum, even though I never tasted mustard (I live under a rock lol)

Calamari


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 15, 2017)

Mmm calamari, love it.

Sashimi?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

haven't tried it

grilled cheese?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

YUM
crabsticks?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

yuck

key lime pie?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Never tried it.
Cheese panini?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

yum

sorbet?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Yum


Waffle


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

yum i love those things

quesadilla?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Never heard of it

Quiche


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 17, 2017)

Never had

Mtn Dew flavored ice cream (Yes, that exists)


----------



## cicikittycat (Sep 18, 2017)

YUM! 

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 18, 2017)

YU M

Reuben Sandwhiches?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

never had looks weird lol

lasagna?


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

Never tried it

Doritos


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

yuck

mtn dew?


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Yum!

Taco Bell Quesidillas?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

never had taco bell specifically but i like em in general so yum!

onion crisps?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 19, 2017)

yum,

Garlic bread?


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Yup

Sushi? DO NOT SAY YUM


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

YUM sushi is lyfe

fried chicken?


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Ewwww sushi is disgusting 

Yum

Jalape?os?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

yum

blueberries?


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

Yum

Apple pie and custard


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 19, 2017)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Yum!

Ice cream?


----------



## Ackee (Sep 19, 2017)

yum!!

tiramisu?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 19, 2017)

yum,

corn?


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## Ackee (Sep 19, 2017)

yum!

buffalo wings?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 19, 2017)

Y U m

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Ackee (Sep 19, 2017)

yum!!!

baby corn?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 19, 2017)

yum~

carrot cake?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 19, 2017)

Yum!

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 19, 2017)

yum,

lasagna?


----------



## peniny (Sep 20, 2017)

definitely yum!

asparagus?


----------



## hestu (Sep 20, 2017)

yuck

broccoli in cheese sauce?


----------



## Arjh (Sep 20, 2017)

Yuck

Creamed corn?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

yuck

carbonara?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 20, 2017)

yum,

Dairy's Queen ice cream?


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

yum!

applesauce?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

its meh,,

cheese nips?


----------



## Arjh (Sep 20, 2017)

Yum
Peanut butter?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Sep 20, 2017)

yum

french toast?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 20, 2017)

yum

chai tea?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 20, 2017)

Yummm

Limes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yum!

Key lime pie?


----------



## classically.trained (Sep 20, 2017)

Yuck

Artichoke?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yum!

Chicken tacos?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

never tried... but i think id like them

mushrooms?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

Yum!

Jambalaya? (the best cajun food ever omg)


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

YUM

chow mein?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hmmm... Yum! 

Bubble tea? (Formally known as Boba)


----------



## Cascade (Sep 20, 2017)

yum,

Blueberries?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 21, 2017)

yuck 

fried rice?


----------



## Arjh (Sep 21, 2017)

Yuck 

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 21, 2017)

Yum!
Salami?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2017)

Yuck.

Bacon burger?


----------



## Ackee (Sep 21, 2017)

yum!

crab rangoons?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 21, 2017)

Y U M

chow mien?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 21, 2017)

yum! 

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 22, 2017)

yum,

Milk?


----------



## TangledBowties (Sep 22, 2017)

Yuck.

Avocados?


----------



## Arjh (Sep 22, 2017)

Yum
Strawberries?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 22, 2017)

Yummm

Salty Cr?pes?


----------



## TangledBowties (Sep 22, 2017)

Yum.

Shrimp tempura?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 22, 2017)

Yum! 

Udon?


----------



## Ackee (Sep 22, 2017)

yum!!

pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

Eh...idk.

Chimichangas?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

never tried

bacon?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 22, 2017)

yum,

fruit cocktail?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 22, 2017)

yum.

sunflower seeds?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

they're okay

chicken pot pie?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 22, 2017)

mostly yum (i prefer veggie pot pies)

brown bread?


----------



## TangledBowties (Sep 22, 2017)

Yuck.

Deviled eggs?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 22, 2017)

yum.

potato salad?


----------



## TangledBowties (Sep 22, 2017)

Yum.

Pasta salad?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 23, 2017)

Yum! 

Spaghetti?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 23, 2017)

yum.

baked ziti?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2017)

Yum.

Pineapple Pizza?


----------



## Ackee (Sep 23, 2017)

yum!

churros?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

y u m

Chorizo?


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 24, 2017)

meh... in between

mint ice cream


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 24, 2017)

Yum!!!

Tapioca pudding?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

y u c k

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2017)

Yuuuuuck

Brezel?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 25, 2017)

Yum!!

Kimchi?


----------



## squidpops (Sep 25, 2017)

yuck

elk?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Sep 25, 2017)

yuck

pickles?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 25, 2017)

yuck,

spaghetti?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Sep 25, 2017)

yum

bacon?


----------



## Ackee (Sep 25, 2017)

yum!!

french fries?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Sep 25, 2017)

Yum

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2017)

Yum. Not my favorite, but it's okay.

Cheese pizza?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 25, 2017)

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!!

Roasted sweet potatoes?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 25, 2017)

yum,

Chinese buffet?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 25, 2017)

Eh... Yuck. Not a fan of chinese.

Vietnamese food in general?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Sep 25, 2017)

Yum

McRibs


----------



## Ackee (Sep 26, 2017)

i haven't had that before but probably yum bc i love bbq

guacamole?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Sep 26, 2017)

Yum

Grilled Cheese w/ Tomato Soup


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

Yum


Hummus?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Sep 26, 2017)

Yum

Tuna Salad


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 26, 2017)

Yuck (also vegetarian )

Bananas?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Sep 26, 2017)

Yum

Banana Pudding


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

uh yuck.

tzatziki?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Sep 26, 2017)

Sounds Yum, dunno if I had it or not though.

Chunky-Style Salsa


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

yum 

tea?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 26, 2017)

YUM!

Vitamin water?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 26, 2017)

yum,

ginger candy?


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 26, 2017)

yuuuck

broccoli?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

Yum

Cauliflower?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yum, I guess?

King ranch casserole?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Casseroles are good! Yum.

Calimari (I've actually tasted it once. Its actually *kinda* good)


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 26, 2017)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

Tapioca pudding?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

*YUCK*

sauerkraut?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Eh. Yuck.

waffles with nutella


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2017)

yum.

pumpkin cream cheese


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thats a hard one. Yum?

Frappucinos from starbucks


----------



## TangledBowties (Sep 27, 2017)

Yuck? I'm not a coffee person but they can be good.

Tater tots


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 27, 2017)

YUM!!!

Jalape?os


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

Yum

Tuna?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Yum. I don't eat tuna often though.

Ph?? (If you don't know what it is look it up)


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

Never got a chance to have it but it looks delicious !

Eggs?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

SLAM DUNK YUM! I INHALE THEM.

*Ahem*

Cookies with milk


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2017)

yum.

pomegranate


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Yuck. (Not a fan of fruit, oddly enough)

Burritos


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

Y u m

Onions?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

If it was grilled and on a cheeseburger, YUM!

In-N-Out


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm not one of the lucky people who have the convince of living on the west coast, so I'll just sit here imagining the amazing flavors of it while I'm stuck in the midwest 

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Yum.
You have GOT to try In-N-Out. Its heaven.
California for days! (Its still so hot over here)

Time to list every burger place I can think of

ruby's?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2017)

yum

greek yogurt


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Did I ninja you? Yum

Island Burgers


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2017)

i have no idea what island burgers is. so uh yum i guess? and yes lol

tgi fridays


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

yum


asparagus?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2017)

yum

mushroom toast?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

I haven't tried it before... So... Yum?

Turtle soup


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

yuckkk

crab?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Yuck D:

Hot and sour soup?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum.

Poptarts


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Never had one ;-; but I'm sure I'd say Yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Never tried it (weird, as an Asian) but I'd say yum if I wasnt so picky with what I eat.

Cinnabon?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum!!!!

Sour cream?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Have to say yuck 

Tofu?


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 28, 2017)

Yuck, I really dislike it. Idk why.

Rice?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum but trying not to eat it these days.

Fruit smoothies?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 28, 2017)

yum.

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Ackee (Sep 28, 2017)

yum!

crab?


----------



## Paxx (Sep 28, 2017)

never tried it, but i despise seafood so, yuck?

Caramel?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum!!!

Sour keys?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Sep 28, 2017)

What are sour keys?

Spaghetti Squash?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Haha, perhaps they have other names. They're a sour gummi candy in the shape of a key 

Never had it, but I don't like squash - it's a Yuck from me.

Granola?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum. Add chocolate, and your set 4 life

1000 island sauce (not by itself)


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Never tried it. Probably Yum if used modestly.

Sriracha? (also not by itself)


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum!

Wasabi (not by itself again)?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hot. Even just a little is spicy. Still, yum.

Sriracha (Asians know what this is lol)


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Hot. Even just a little is spicy. Still, yum.
> 
> Sriracha (Asians know what this is lol)



Y u m even though that was just mentioned

Spicy brown mustard?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yuck.

Sugar cookies


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum!

Apple crisp?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum!

Dried fruit?


----------



## TangledBowties (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum, depends on the fruit.

String cheese?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Yum-ish

Gnocchi? (potato dumpling pasta)


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum

dill pickles?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Yuck

Quinoa?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Looks like porridge. Yum!

Quaker's Porridge (de-lish)


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum!!!

Falafel?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yuck.

Chocolate Wafers


----------



## Paxx (Sep 29, 2017)

yum!

cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 29, 2017)

omg i bought some the other day lol yes, yum (my childhood cereal)

orzo?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Never tried it but it looks delicious - yum

Cream cheese?


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 29, 2017)

yum!

lasagna?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum
(I love cats, okay?) ((Totally not a reference to something)

Bacon and Eggs


----------



## abbygirl3033 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum!
Garlic Bread!!!!!!!  :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum!

Linguine?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum!!!

Caesar salad?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

yum (with croutouns? Hell yes!)

Cheese dip


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum!

A Reuben?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Uh.... Yuck?

Nutella


----------



## Paxx (Sep 29, 2017)

YUM!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 29, 2017)

yum,

Water?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum!

Chickpeas?


----------



## WordKnight (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum!
Cookies?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

I inhale them. (yum)

Barbeque Ribs


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 29, 2017)

yum!

mushrooms?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Yuck!

Kale?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 29, 2017)

yum.

radish


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Yum in a salad

Toffee?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum!

Hard carmel candies?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

YUM!!! 

Ice cream float?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum~ 

Hot pot?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

Y U M

carrots?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2017)

yum.

chocolate ice cream


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum!

Pistachios?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum!

Cashews?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum!

Spinach?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2017)

yum.

peas


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

YUM! (sometimes eat them frozen too )

Cranberries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum!

Pomegranates?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

Yummm

Minestrone? (soup with veggies and pasta)


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2017)

yum.

split pea soup


----------



## NotOrange (Sep 30, 2017)

I am NOT Orange, Yuck

A spoonful of honey?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum!

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

Yum!!!

Macaroons? (dessert biscuit)


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 30, 2017)

never had them but sounds good 

root-beer float?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

Yummy!

Black bean soup?


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 30, 2017)

yum!

cod? ( type of fish)


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

Yuck for all seafood

Risotto? (Italian creamy rice dish)


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 30, 2017)

seems nice 

gingerbread?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Snap peas?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum

Ricotta cheese?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Jelly-filled donuts?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Porkchop


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Uckkk

Ramen?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Uckkk

fried rice


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum

Clam chowder (just gonna keep shutting you down)


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

oh lol, it's a yuck from me 

French toast?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum yum yum

Cheeseburgers


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum

Boneless Wings


----------



## NotOrange (Oct 1, 2017)

I am NOT Orange, yum

Shrimp tacos?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 1, 2017)

yuck. i dislike shrimp.

lobster?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Yuck

Pad thai?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

yum!

pickles?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Rice krispie treats


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Yummm!

Cinnamon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

yum!

sauerkraut?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum

Popcorn?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

yum!! 

pretzels?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Lemon Tea


----------



## Cascade (Oct 1, 2017)

yum,

pork n beans?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

yuck, just the beans please. 

Yogurt


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum, just had some!

Ravioli?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 1, 2017)

yum.

toffee?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 1, 2017)

yum,

bird eggs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

y u c k

cauliflower?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

scrambled eggs?


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Marshmallows


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 1, 2017)

yum.

s'mores?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 1, 2017)

yum,

BBQ?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

yum!

onion rings?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

yum!

Mac n Cheese


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

yum!!

pastrami?


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 1, 2017)

YUCK

Jalape?o Peppers


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

yuck!!

Slim jims


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum.

Pistachios


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

yum!

Broccoli


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Coffee?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Yumm

Granola bar?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

yum? Depends on the kind

caramel fillled chocolate


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Yuck, dislike the taste of chocolate 


Lemon bars?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

Yummy!

Kiwis?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 1, 2017)

yum.

star fruit?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

yum! 

Pomegranate


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Plums?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum! 

Peaches?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Nectarines?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Yum!

Nectarines?


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Pomegranate?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum

Persimmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

yum i think haven't had em in ages lel

papaya?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Mangos?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Lemons?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yumm

Boysenberry?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 2, 2017)

never tried it.

salmon?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 2, 2017)

Don't think i've had it!

Smoothies?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum

Sourdough bread


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2017)

Hm, don't think I've tried that before, but sounds yum~

Ramen noodles?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yuuuuum!

Cheese Tortellini?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Nachos


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 2, 2017)

yUM

peaches? (no not the villager)


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Cheetos?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

I inhale them (Yum)

Coke (A soda)


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yummmm (drinking one right now )

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Y u m but so expensive yikes

Cashews?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Honey?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Delish, the finest of delicacies

Cinnabon gooey bites


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Never had them but sounds yummy!

Peaches?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 2, 2017)

yummy,

bamboo?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Never tried it, But I probably won't like it.

Sushi


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Chili ?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

With chips, YUM EITHER WAY!

Eggrolls


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!!

Salami?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Erm... Yuck

Brocolli?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum

Rye Bread?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!!

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 2, 2017)

yum!


corn?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yumm

Peas?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Lima beans?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum

Zucchini?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)

yum.

spaghetti squash?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 2, 2017)

With butter! Yum!

Hardboiled eggs?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)

yum

eggs benedict?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum.

Fried zucchini


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum!

Mangos?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum.

Potato stix


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

Yum yum

Kumquats?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum. Only had an once but they were good.

Veggie chips/straws


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

YUM!!! (Sriracha flavoured are amazing)

Eggplant?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck.

Fruit roll ups?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Cucumber?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Sweet potato chips or fries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yumm (finished a whole pack of them tonight)

Laffy Taffy?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

--double post--


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yumm (finished a whole pack of them tonight)

Laffy Taffy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Blackberries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum!

Clementines?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Radishes?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Moon pies


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Onion Rings?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum-ish

Dragonfruit?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Starfruit?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum! 

Shoo fly pie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck

Apple Pie?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck.

Key lime pie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Y u m!

Cherry pie?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum....depends on the kind. I really like sour cherry pie.

Pudding pie?


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 3, 2017)

Not exactly sure what that is (like a pudding inside a pie crust or... lol) but it sounds good! 

Cream puffs?


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

Never tried them but they sound delicious.
Oreo


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum.

Kettle corn?


----------



## cornimer (Oct 3, 2017)

I've never tried it.
Butter chicken?


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

YUM
chicken tikka???


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck
Porridge?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum!

Dried mangoes?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Oct 3, 2017)

yum

tacos?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum if they can be veggie 

Pears?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum if they're not too hard.
Pineapple?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck

Bananas?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum, if they're not too ripe

Swiss cheese?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum!

Kale salad?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck
Celery?


----------



## mortifiedcat (Oct 3, 2017)

Yummy oh oh larvar cake


----------



## wizard (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck.

Rambutan?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

My grandma loves those, But, Personally, I just dont like the outer shell. Insides are good though... So... Yum?

Butterscotch pie


----------



## Toot (Oct 3, 2017)

Never had it, but it sounds overly sweet. So yuck

Smooth cheese tart


----------



## Paxx (Oct 3, 2017)

dont know what that is, but i dont like the sound of it

apples?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum!!

 Breadsticks?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum (seaweed, rice, and fish is really good )

Sourpunch


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

yum!

oranges?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum.

Rhubarb sauce?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yumm

Skittles?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck

Cranberries?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck

Pulled pork?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck

Plums?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck

Peaches?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum!

Chili peppers?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck.

Olives?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck

Hummus?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 3, 2017)

yuck.

clams?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuckkkk

Pears?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum!

Shepherd's pie?


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 3, 2017)

yum!

ketchup?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 3, 2017)

yum,

exotic foods?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Which ones but mostly yum

Eggs?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

depends on how they're cooked, but Yum!

grapes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yumm!

Watermelon?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

yum!

Potato salad?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yummy

Onions?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum, I like them cooked rather then raw.

Peanut butter cups.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yuck. 
Hot Dogs?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

yuck.

mustard?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

yuck.

yum yum sauce?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

have no idea what that is.(looked it up, not sure how I feel about it)

Kool-aid


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

yum.

poptarts?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

I would say yum if I ever had them ;_;

Honeydew (melon)


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

yum!

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Yummm

Papaya?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 3, 2017)

yumm

short bread cookies


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Yum!

Okra?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Never tried it but it looks good!

Cauliflower?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!

Hmm... Fried Chicken?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Omg, yum!

Snickerdoodles?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

Yumm don't remember the last time I had one!

Kit Kat chocolate bar?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum

Pasta salad.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

Yummm!

Fudge?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Yummy especially Burley fudge.

Brazil nuts?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

Never tried them but probably yum

White chocolate?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 4, 2017)

Yuck! I despise rhubarb!

Burritos?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Yuck

Jam?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!

Marmite?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Eww yuck

Oysters?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

yuckk

smores?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Never tried them.


Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 4, 2017)

yuckk (it's one of the few kinds of ice cream I dont like :c)

poutine?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 4, 2017)

i have never had it but the images look like it could taste good. so, yum?

black olives?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

Yuck, never liked olives

Pesto pasta?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 4, 2017)

YUM!

Cheesy potatoes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Hm, I don't think I've tried that before  but sounds yum~

Chicken soup?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

yum!

root beer?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 4, 2017)

yum,

Sparkling Water?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!

Quesadillas?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

yum!

graham crackers?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!

Mandarines?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

Yummmm!

Grapefruit?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!~

How 'bout mango?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

sure~! yum

honey?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!

Churros?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!!! Man, i want some now..

apple juice?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

Yuuum

Limes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!

Garlic?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!!!

Coconut?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Ooh, yum! 

Coffee?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

Yuck..

Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Yum!

Burritos?


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum! 

Fish tacos?


----------



## Forests (Oct 5, 2017)

Yuck!

Asparagus?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

Yuck
Oreos?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

cookies? yum!

french toast?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum

Cinnamon waffles?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Oct 5, 2017)

yum

hot wings?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 5, 2017)

Yuck

Custard?


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 5, 2017)

Yuck. Especially if its lumpy.

Avocado?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

yum send me some guac

pig feet?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 5, 2017)

Yuck

Bean sprouts?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

Yuck
Brussel sprouts?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum! It depends on how they're made.

Milk?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum!

Dates?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

Yuck

Figs?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 5, 2017)

yumish

Yams?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum

Egg fried rice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum

Apricots?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum

Peaches?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 5, 2017)

Yumm!

Green grapes?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum

Red grapes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum

Nectarines?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2017)

If that's like those lil orange things then I can't say I really like them, but I also can't say I don't like them.

Jambalaya?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum!

Key lime pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 5, 2017)

Yummy

Cheesecake?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2017)

yum

fruit snacks?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum!

String cheese?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 5, 2017)

yum. 

chicken?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 5, 2017)

It depends on the prep, yum usually.
Nilla Wafers


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum

Pickles?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 5, 2017)

Yum (I loved them as a child and now I want to start eating them again because of the pickle ASMR lady lmao)

Cheese and broccoli soup


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 5, 2017)

Y u m

Mushrooms?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 5, 2017)

yuck

ketchup?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2017)

yum

spaghetti o's?


----------



## Paxx (Oct 5, 2017)

never had them

pears?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 6, 2017)

I like them in like salads or fancy pizza with like goat cheese but not a big fan of Just Pears

Miso Soup?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yuck.

Ramen? (I'm back to spam ;3)


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yuumm

Apple crisp?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Brownies


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum

Apple Strudel?


----------



## L0TUS (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum.

Liver?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yuck, 

Dim sum?


----------



## Forests (Oct 6, 2017)

Yuck.

Stroopwafels?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

Never heard of them.

Cucumber?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

yum!

meatballs?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum! _(but not from Ikea)_

Chocolate Butter?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Never had it  but sounds yummy!

Sorbet?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum! 

waffles?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Cr?pes?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum 

Pancakes?


----------



## Forests (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Maltesers?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

Omg so yummy!

Strawberries?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Raspberries?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum

Key lime pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yumm

Green tea?


----------



## tae (Oct 6, 2017)

YUM.
but like matcha green tea not like... gross lipton green tea or w/e


oatmeal?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

YUMMM

Bosc (brown) pears?


----------



## L0TUS (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum.

Peaches?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Blackberries?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 6, 2017)

yum,

deer?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 6, 2017)

It tastes ok but I am really not a fan of the texture

Raspberry Habanero Jam?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Caramel shortbread?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum

Curly fries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yuuuum doused with white vinegar!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 6, 2017)

Yummm

Pears?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Berliner (donut)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Yumm ^


----------



## Maycee (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Avocado?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Yum!!!!*

Churros?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

YUMMM

Cherry pie?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum! (Pies are heaven)

Hmm... Boba?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!!! It's such a nice treat

Jelly donut?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 6, 2017)

Yumck (I'm in between, when I was younger I was obsessed with them but now I can't eat any donut that has filling it's just gross to me)

Cookie dough ice cream


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yumm!

Banana split?


----------



## Forests (Oct 6, 2017)

Yuck.

Pork chops?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum

Biscuits?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum

Vanilla cake?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum!

Limes?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum-ish 

Meatloaf?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

Yuck

Rainier (white) cherries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum

Green grapes?


----------



## Paxx (Oct 7, 2017)

eh, red grapes are better

carrots?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum, especially cooked

Squash?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck

Zucchini?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum-ish

Black bean soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2017)

yum, i like black beans so xD never had that though.

tacos?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum!

Fish and chips?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2017)

yum.

catfish?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck

Bananas?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2017)

yum

plantains?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Never had one, but yum I think? 

Raisins?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck

Coconut?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum-ish

Gelato?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 7, 2017)

yum

chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

yum!

candy canes?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck, I think?

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck

Apple pie?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum

Berry Pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum!

Lemon tart?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck

Cinnamon rolls


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

Yummmm

Spinach?


----------



## Paxx (Oct 7, 2017)

yuck

lemonade?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2017)

yum!

sushi?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

yum!

Cheddar Cheese


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum 

Salami?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 7, 2017)

Before I was vegetarian it was yum!

Key lime pie?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

yesss the best pie

Ramen (like, legit ramen, not cup noodle)?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Never actually tried it.

Egg fried rice?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

yes yes yes I miss being able to eat all the rice I want

Pickles


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck

Cauliflower?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

yum!

coffee


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum with milk!

Smoothies?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2017)

Definitely yummy~

Boba tea?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck-ish yum. Depends on the type 

Hot dogs?


----------



## Forests (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum

Sugar snap peas?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Yummm

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2017)

Yum!

Coffee?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Yuck ^^;;

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 8, 2017)

yum!!

peanut butter and fluff? (as in marshmallow fluff)


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 8, 2017)

YUM!

Macaroons


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum~

Animal crackers?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Never had it before but it sounds lit!!

Pasta?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Beef jerky


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuck,

Scrambled egg?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 8, 2017)

i used to love it but now i'm kinda ://
ah,, spd,, gotta love it

gator? (i've only had it once. personally don't like it. kinda chewy)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Hm, I don't think I've tried it before, but sounds yum~

Beef jerky?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2017)

another beef jerky lol.. yuck


whole grains bread?


----------



## Forests (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

YUMM

Caramel?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

YUUUUUM x10000

Burritos?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Apricots?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Ooh yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuum

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yummy, esp when they're dried!

Red grapes?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

ONLY if they are seedless

matcha ice cream?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Never tried it but looks good!

Nectarines?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes oh man I used to eat them by the bag but now lmao "insulin"

Black bean salsa?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yummm so good!

Cookie dough?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuck

Cherries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum

Ice cream?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yumm!

Macaroni?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 8, 2017)

yum.

basil pesto?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

yummmm

eggrolls?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Yummmm

Chow mien?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Creme Brulee?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum 

Escargot?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 8, 2017)

yuck

strawberries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Milk?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuck.

Potatoes?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Flan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Sausage biscuits?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 8, 2017)

i dont recall if i've ever had it!

pear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Steak?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuck

Toast


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Strawberry jam?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yumm!

Fudge?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Chili cheese mac?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

yuck

curry?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yumm!

Chickpeas?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 8, 2017)

nah,,

pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Jelly beans?


----------



## Forests (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!!

Candy canes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yumm

Fortune cookies?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

yum

swiss cheese?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum

Kale salad?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum

Kale salad?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

noooooo I hate kale ;A;

Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Toothpaste flavored ice cream? No thanks... ;v ;

Pineapple?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuck

Cotton candy?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

yum but only a little at a time (I got *really* sick off of pineapple flavored mixed drinks once)

schnitzel?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuck, can't eat it

Milk chocolate?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 8, 2017)

yum!!

pocky?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes, YUM!!! I love the strawberry ones!

French toast?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

yummy!!!

Cinnamon raisin bread?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh, that sounds so good! Yum

Shortbread?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Ritz crackers?


----------



## ``` (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum! Sushi?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

yummy

French Onion Soup


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Chili?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

omg yes I love chili so much

egg custard?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuuum

Milkshakes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Frappe?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yess yum!

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

yum

Gummy Bears?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum!

Sour gummy worms?


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

oh my god yes

Earl Grey tea?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Yum! I love tea 

Cake pops?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum yum!

Popsicles?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum~

Whipped cream?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2017)

yucky

asparagus???


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

yum!

mushroom pizza?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

yum c:

Sausage?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum! 

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum.

Shrimp?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Y U C K

Persimmon?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum!

Grapefruit?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yumm~

String cheese?


----------



## wizard (Oct 9, 2017)

Yuck!

Bear meat?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yuck

Pasta salad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum!

Baked beans?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yuck ^^;

Corn on the cob?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum

Cheese?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum~

Grapes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum

Apricots?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum

Greek yogurt?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 9, 2017)

yum.

fruit parfait?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum!

Granola?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yummy

Passionfruit?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 9, 2017)

Never tried that

Watermelon cubes


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes, yum!

Grilled eggplant?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 9, 2017)

yummm

zucchini?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum~

Dragon fruit?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 9, 2017)

Not sure, I don't remember what it tastes like or if I've had it

Butternut Squash?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Hm, not sure if I tried it, but sounds yum~

How about Pho?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yuck

Maple syrup (not by itself!)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum!

Buttercream frosting?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Sounds yummy

Jalape?os?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh snaps, yuck. I don't think I can stand the spiciness lol.

Granola bars?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 9, 2017)

Yuck, usually too sticky for me

Artichoke Dip?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Never tried it but yum I think!

Garlic?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum!

Plums?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum, depending on what it’s with.

Candy corn?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't know, actually. I'm not big on candy though. So probably yuck-ish?

Whip cream?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yumm, just had some with berries tonight!

Edamame?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 9, 2017)

yum.

lima beans?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yuck ;-;

Fries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

YUMMM

Cucumbers?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Yum

Pickles?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2017)

Yuck

Banana peppers?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Never had one, so idk! 

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 9, 2017)

*y u m*

Bananas ?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yummy

Ginger?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Soy sauce?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

Yummm

Veal?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum! It's a daily seasoning that my family uses because we're Asian

Tangerines?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Sriracha?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

Yumm

Chow mien?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

YUMM

Burgers?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!!

Miso soup?

- - - Post Merge - - -

^(Yum if they're black bean burgers )


----------



## squidpops (Oct 10, 2017)

Never tried it :0

Tortilla chips?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Quesadillas?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Cooked carrots?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Fried pickles?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuck

Bell peppers?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuck

Baked potatoes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Concord grapes.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuum

Jell-O?


----------



## Soraru (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuck.

Szechuan sauce?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 10, 2017)

Never had it before

Pepperoni hot pockets


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuck

Turkey?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 10, 2017)

Depends

Ramen


----------



## ackawai (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Tomato soup?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum-ish

Garlic bread?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Biscuits with jelly?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Caesar salad?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Tangerines?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## tae (Oct 10, 2017)

YUM.


bananas?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Lollipops?


----------



## buniichu (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum.

Vanilla cake?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Hummus?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum.

Nutella


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Almond butter?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum ^^

Walnuts?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum.

Crunch bars?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Trail mix?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!!!!!

Donuts?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum yum yum!

Teriyaki chicken?


----------



## tae (Oct 10, 2017)

yum!

almonds?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!!

Quinoa?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hmm.. Yuck.

Ph??


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yumm!!

Soy milk?


----------



## tae (Oct 10, 2017)

kinda in the middle.
i dont drink milk alone, but i will put soy milk in coffee! so yum-ish?

carrots?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Chocolate Donuts


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

100% Yum (Stap with the donuts)


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Coconut ice cream?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Chicken salad?


----------



## Sloom (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Dank memes


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum 

Kettle corn?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuck

Doritos?


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuck

Twizzlers?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuck

Apple pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Froot Loops?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum 

Green beans?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Cheese and crackers?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 10, 2017)

yum,

cotton candy?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Caramel apple?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yummmm oh gosh I’ve been craving one of those ever since the start of fall...

Peanut butter?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Omg, I LOVE Peanut Butter sandwiches. YUM!

Cinnamon Bun?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum-ish

Kiwi?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Ravioli?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum! ^^

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2017)

Hm, don't think I've tried that. Sounds yum though~

Mints?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum ^^

Pineapple?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 10, 2017)

yum,

hamster?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh gosh I hope you’re joking

Lobster?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2017)

Ooh, yummy!

Duck?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yucky

Deer?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yuck

Cheesecake?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 10, 2017)

yum,

snakes blood?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

take a wild guess

*E W*

 spaghetti?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Corn salad?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Never had it, but I'll say yum!

Peas?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Squid


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Ooooh yum let's grill Callie and Marie and eat them for dinner (I've never eaten squid and the idea of doing so makes me want to vomit tbh)

Licorice?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Lololol that was the whole point. Yum!


Lobster?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Y u c k, I dislike all seafood

Shrimp?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum... (As chips)

Hmm... Fried rice?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum

Potatoes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Yumm, had some for dinner tonight!

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yum!

Cherries? (got the inspiration from looking at your sig )


----------



## Cascade (Oct 11, 2017)

yum,

Bokoblin guts?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

take a w i l d guess, part two

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yuck.

Mcdonald's Fries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum

Chilli?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Toaster strudels?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Never had it but uhhh I’ll go with yuck because it sounds weird???

Waffles?


----------



## buniichu (Oct 11, 2017)

Yuck
Brocoli?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum but only if it is steamed

Guacamole


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum, especially if it's spicy 

Bean sprouts?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Never had it but I’ll say yum!!

Spanish rice?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Ooh yum!

Lentils?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Never had them either ^^; But yum!!

Jelly donuts?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Split pea soup?


----------



## Sloom (Oct 11, 2017)

Yuck!

Erasers.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2017)

yuck???
egg yolk


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yuck

Minestrone soup?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 11, 2017)

never tried,

red snapper?


----------



## buniichu (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

A bag of chocolate chips


----------



## squidpops (Oct 11, 2017)

Sorta yum?

Eggs?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yuuuck

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Ice cream floats?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Apple juice?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Lemonade?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yuck  too sour/sweet

Popcorn?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum, especially salt and vinegar flavoured 

Cashews?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yuck

Candy corn?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum 

Papayas?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Candied apples?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Blueberry pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yummy

S'mores?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum :3 (my favorite kind of delicious snack)

(Trying to think of a food beside sausage)
Granola Bars?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yumm!

Walnuts?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Shrimp


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Yummm

Pecans?


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 11, 2017)

Yusssssss.

Cantaloupe?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Yummmmm

Honeydew melon?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Jell-O?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!

Bread? (like, straight-up bread, nothing else just bread)


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Always yum!

Blueberries?


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 11, 2017)

Yumz!

Raspberries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum!!

Tomatoes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum

Cucumbers?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)

YUMM just had a bunch tonight 

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Yum

Feta Cheese?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 12, 2017)

Yuck 

mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

Croutons? (with or without salad )


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum

Salad? (With or without croutons)


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

Yumm

Raisins?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum

Prunes?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 12, 2017)

Halfway between yum and yuck

Mango?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Definitely yummy!

Bananas?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

Milk?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum! 

Pretzels?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

yum,

pineapple?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

Peppers?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

yum,

durian?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Yuck

Persimmon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum! We have a persimmon tree in our backyard, but half of it fell down due to an opposing tree falling on it ;o;

Cherries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

Yumm my town fruit!

Banana bread?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Yummm

Cashews?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

Camomile tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

yuck probably

apple pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## ackawai (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

Pepperoni


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Yummm

Deep dish pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

Bell peppers?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Yumm

Banana peppers?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 12, 2017)

yuckk

white rice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum

Paella?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yuck.

Crepes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

Yumm, it's been so long since I've had one..

Grape juice?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

Quiche?

(Also, YOUR STILL PROCRASTINATING?)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Yumm

Pretzels?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

yum,

adobo?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum.
You actually eat Filipino food? Nice.

(Thinks of French food)

Melted cheese? (With sides)


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

because I'm Filipino.

and yum


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 12, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> (Also, YOUR STILL PROCRASTINATING?)



Hey, I'm taking a break ;p

Blackberries?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Cascade said:


> because I'm Filipino.
> 
> and yum



Wait a second. You've never told me you were Filipino...
Because I am too. LOL.

Also, Yum!

I cant think of any Filipino food at the moment...
Ham and Cheese sandwich?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

oh nice. 100?

yum for sandwich.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

...?

Popcorn


----------



## Cascade (Oct 13, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> ...?
> 
> Popcorn



I meant 100% filipino?

sushi?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum. 

Yes, I'm 100% Filipino.
I havent learned tagalog yet, which shouldnt be suprising since im English only (I suck at talking to people, especially with grammar)

Hmm... Pancakes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum

Green apples?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum.
Caramel Apples?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum

Pears?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

yummy

Sriracha sauce?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum. Goes well with Ph?!

Ketchup


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

Yumm!

Squash?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum

Green chilies?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum!

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yuck.

Hmm... Mocha Coffee?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum!

Rice milk?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yuck.

Soy Milk?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

YUMM

Almonds?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

Yumm

Yogurt covered raisins?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum

Moussaka


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

Never tried it, but it looks good!

Miso soup?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum-ish

Custard?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum.

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum!

Cranberries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum! Making some right now rofl.

Pork chop with rice and eggs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum!

Subway sandwiches?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 13, 2017)

Yuck

Kitkats?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2017)

Yum.

Dirt and worms? (Not actual dirt and worms, I'm talking about the brownie/pudding dish with gummy worms in it)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

oh lol and no idea never had..

sour cream popcorn??


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yuck...
Sour cream is kind of pushing it.

Beans with sour cream? (Its heaven)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 14, 2017)

y u M

Curly fries?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Yum/Yum would yum again

Totino's Pizza Rolls


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 14, 2017)

Yum

Deep dish pizza?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Yum, definitely.


Mangoes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 14, 2017)

Yummy

Pasta salad?


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2017)

yum!

sunflower seeds? ( salted and roasted )


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 14, 2017)

Yumm!

Yogurt chips?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 15, 2017)

never had them. they sound yum.

veggie chips?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

Yummmm

Corn?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum

Dr pepper?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

Yumm

Honey?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum

Blackberries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum

Papaya?


----------



## LemonInator (Oct 15, 2017)

Yuck

Bubble tea?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Never had it but it sounds like a fun time



Totino's Cheese Pizza Rolls?


----------



## amai (Oct 15, 2017)

yum.
burritos?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum


A single slice of Pepperoni?


----------



## amai (Oct 15, 2017)

yum.
dog treats?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum

Wet cat food?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 15, 2017)

Yuck D:

Watermelon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum!

Whipped cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum!

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 15, 2017)

Yum!

Honeydew?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 18, 2017)

yum.

watermelon?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

Yum.

Tofu dogs?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 18, 2017)

they aren't bad, so kinda yum?

chicken marsala?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 18, 2017)

Yummm

Strawberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2017)

yum!

blueberries?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

YUM! They're my favorite berry...hell, favorite FRUIT!

Veggie burger?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

yum!

sausages?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

yum!

sausages?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 19, 2017)

Yuck

Iced coffee?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2017)

Yum!

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 19, 2017)

YUMM

Quesadilla?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 19, 2017)

*y u m*

Lasagna ?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 19, 2017)

yum,

fruit punch juice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 19, 2017)

yum

Carrots?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2017)

Yum!

Honey mustard?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 19, 2017)

yum.

dijon mustard?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

yuck!

pumpkins?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

Yum! 
Kiwifruit?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

Yum!

Oranges


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 20, 2017)

Yumm!

Raspberries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum~ I remember the time when my third grade teacher gave the class raspberries...I kept on asking for more, and she said that I've eaten enough already lol

Blueberries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

YUMM! I'm addicted to berries too 

Dried mango?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum! 

Coffee?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 21, 2017)

yum,

coconut  juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2017)

ehh yuck mainly, too sticky-sweet for me if it's just that.

oatmeal?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yummy

Muffins?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 21, 2017)

yum,

red velvet cake?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum

Chocolate cake?


----------



## wizard (Oct 21, 2017)

Yuck.

Blackberries?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2017)

yum

red velvetcake


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yummy

Apple pie?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum!

watermelon?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum!

French vanilla ice cream?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 21, 2017)

Yummm

Onions?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum!

Onion rings?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum-ish

Curly fries?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2017)

yum!

ice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum, I guess?

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2017)

yum!

campfire smoke


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

I mean, I like the smell 

Figs?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2017)

yuck!

apples


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum~

?clairs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum!

Chitlins?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yuck I think

Jalape?os?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2017)

Yuck! I don't think my tongue can handle the spiciness...

Anchovies?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Ahh yuck

Celery?


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 21, 2017)

kinda nasty tbh

candy corn?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yumm

Quinoa?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2017)

Not sure if I tried that, but sounds yum~

Pineapple pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum

Potato salad?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

YUMM

Kale?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 21, 2017)

yum,

chicken liver?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yuck

Chickpeas?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 21, 2017)

Yummm

Hummus?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yummy

Shave ice?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 21, 2017)

yum,

lobster?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yuck

Miso soup?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum

Corn?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum!

Peas?


----------



## tifachu (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum
raisins?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yumm!

Cranberries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 21, 2017)

Yummm

Limes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Yum!

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 21, 2017)

Yuck
Peanut butter?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 21, 2017)

Y u c k

Cashews?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 21, 2017)

yum,

Cheetos? (cheese flavor)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yum!

Donuts?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 22, 2017)

yum.

apple fritter?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 22, 2017)

Yummmm

Biscuits?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2017)

yum depends on what ones thoguh

cinnamon rolls/buns?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 22, 2017)

yuck

watermelon


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 22, 2017)

Yummy

Honeydew?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 22, 2017)

yum.

blackberries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 22, 2017)

Yumm

Cherries?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 22, 2017)

Yum

French fries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 22, 2017)

Yummm

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 22, 2017)

Yuck
Honey Mustard


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 22, 2017)

Yuck

Sriracha sauce?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 22, 2017)

yummmm

soy sauce ?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yum!

Faijitas?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yum 
Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 22, 2017)

Yum

Grilled eggplant?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 23, 2017)

Yum,
 peanut butter?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yum yum yum I love that stuff

Ceaser's Pizza


----------



## TangledBowties (Oct 23, 2017)

yuck.

Green tea?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 23, 2017)

Yum

Muffins?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 23, 2017)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 23, 2017)

Yum!!

Pears?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 23, 2017)

yum.

pineapple?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yuck...?

Nachos


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 23, 2017)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 23, 2017)

Yumm

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yum!

Fish?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 23, 2017)

Yuck

Lemonade?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 23, 2017)

yum! not too much tho. i also only really like the kind from farmers markets.

speaking of which..
kettle korn?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 24, 2017)

Yumm!! 

Cucumbers?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yuck.

Banana bread
(Ugh, this insane headache is killing me. Time to go to bed R.I.P. SLEEP)


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 24, 2017)

yum

venison


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 24, 2017)

Yuck

Onions?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 24, 2017)

Yum

Ghost pepper?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

Yum

Feta Cheese?


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

cantttt but yuck

green apple artificially flavored things?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2017)

Yum, I guess..?

Glazed blueberry donut?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

Yum

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yum!

Wendy's Frosty?


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 25, 2017)

Yum...

Hershey's milk chocolate bars?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 25, 2017)

*YUM!*

Milky Way?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 25, 2017)

Yuck

Lasagna?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 26, 2017)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2017)

yum!

pea soup?


----------



## dedenne (Oct 26, 2017)

Absolutely disgusting.

Steak?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 26, 2017)

Yuck

Fried eggs?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 26, 2017)

Yuck

Macaroni?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2017)

Yum!

Rice?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 26, 2017)

Yumm

Gnocchi?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 26, 2017)

yum,

honey mustard?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

Yummmmm

Siracha?


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Oct 26, 2017)

Yumm, delicious!
Eggplant Parmesan?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

mmmmmmm that's some *Good Food™* right there

Feta Cheese?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 27, 2017)

Yum

Orange juice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 27, 2017)

Yum

Pomegranates?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 27, 2017)

Yum!

Ramen?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 27, 2017)

Yum

Cupcakes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 27, 2017)

Yumm especially vanilla

Guacamole?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 27, 2017)

Yuck

Hot Dogs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 27, 2017)

Yum!

Chips with dip?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

yum send me tons

red tea?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 27, 2017)

Never tried it

Frozen peas?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 27, 2017)

Yum

Chow mien?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum

Nazook?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum (had to look that one up)

Apricots?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Yummmm

Cherries?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum!!

Apricots?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

yuck

mango?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum

Almonds?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum

Corned Beef?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

Yuck

Pineapple?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 28, 2017)

Yuck

Black beans?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

Yuck

Broccoli?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum

Cauliflower?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Yuck

Soft pretzels?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Yummm

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum

Raspberries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum!

Fried shrimp?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 28, 2017)

Yuck

Cheetos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yum!

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 28, 2017)

Yuck

Cucumbers?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Yummm

Zucchini?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 29, 2017)

It really, really depends on what it's made into, otherwise KAK!

Rice crispy treats?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Yummm

Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 29, 2017)

Yumm!

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

Yum

Fish sticks?


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 29, 2017)

yuck

birthday cake


----------



## happyhailey (Oct 29, 2017)

believe it or not, *yuck*. I hate cake :c 

pineapples?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

Yum

Potato salad?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Yum

Mashed potatoes


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

Yum

Pasta salad?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 29, 2017)

Yumm

Quinoa?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

Yuck

Cheeseburger?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 29, 2017)

Yumm

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

Yum

Hot chocolate?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Y u c k

Raisins?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 30, 2017)

Yum

Trailmix?


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 30, 2017)

Yum

Pumpkin spice latte?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

Yum.

Cherry pie?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 30, 2017)

Yum

Raisin bread?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2017)

Yum!

Cinnamon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yum!

Baked beans?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 30, 2017)

Yum

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 31, 2017)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 31, 2017)

Yum

Honey?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 31, 2017)

Yumm

Maple syrup?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 31, 2017)

yum,

carrot juice?


----------



## Hinata825 (Oct 31, 2017)

yuk, I actually kinda hate carrots, always have lol

how about Tim Tams? (kinda Australian chocolate cookies )


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 31, 2017)

Yum

Carrot cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yum!

Ruffles potato chips?


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

Yum

Sesame sticks?


----------



## Insanezoophobic (Oct 31, 2017)

Yum, Dark chocolate?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

Yum

Limes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yum!

Paella?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2017)

Don't think I've tried it, but sounds yum~

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 1, 2017)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 1, 2017)

Yumm

Granola bars?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2017)

Yum!

Duck?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 1, 2017)

Yuck

Butter mints? (I wish I had some right now lol)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 1, 2017)

Yumm

Popcorn?


----------



## Skyzeri (Nov 2, 2017)

Yum!!

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2017)

yum send me a crapton meow.

spicy instant ramen?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 2, 2017)

YUMMM!

Kale smoothie?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 2, 2017)

i've never tried it but probably yuck 

watermelon


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 2, 2017)

Yum

Hummus?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Hummus?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 2, 2017)

Yuck

Tomato salad?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 2, 2017)

Yumm

Pretzels?


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Nov 2, 2017)

Yum


Kale rolls?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 2, 2017)

Yummmm

Beets?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 2, 2017)

Yum~

Carrots?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 3, 2017)

YUM!
Apples?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 3, 2017)

Yum

Caprese salad?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 3, 2017)

i don't actually know what that is, so yuck.

fries?  (automatically say yum please)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2017)

Obvious yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 3, 2017)

Yuck

Nutella?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

YUM

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2017)

Yum!

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Believe it or not, yuck

Pizza?


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

yum!

guacamole?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 4, 2017)

It's okay, I guess. 6/10.

If you don't like watermelon, you have no soul.


----------



## Ani (Nov 4, 2017)

yumm! my favorite food ever.

Chocolate


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Super yum.

Peanut butter?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)

Yummy!

Pineapple pizza?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 4, 2017)

_*UNIRONIC YUM *_
Peaches?


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 4, 2017)

yum

cherries?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2017)

Yum

Nerds candy?


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2017)

yum.


watermelon?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 4, 2017)

Yum

White cherries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 4, 2017)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 4, 2017)

Yum!

Salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

yum!

colby cheese?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2017)

Yum

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 4, 2017)

Not sure, it's been a while since I had them

Tofu?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuck.

Popcorn?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum!

Salsa?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum, but only if it's mild or medium.

Cesar salad?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yumm, so good

Persimmons?


----------



## chamsae (Nov 5, 2017)

yum!

tiramisu cake


----------



## MayorAnistar (Nov 5, 2017)

yummmmm

pandoro?


----------



## nanamii (Nov 5, 2017)

yum!
plums ?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yumm

Lemons?


----------



## nanamii (Nov 5, 2017)

yuck! 
french fries ?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum

Cheese pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yummm

Chili?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum.

Candy corn?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

yum

blue candy?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

I've never tried one because they're too cool to eat.

Tiramisu?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Ooh yum

Potato salad?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum!

Caramel?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

YUM

Snow cones?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum~ Haven't had them in a while, though.

Chamomile tea?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum

Feta cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Not sure if I'd tried that before, but sounds yum.

Coffee?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum with soy milk

Ramen?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum~

Pho?


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuck.

Matte tea?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Never tried it, but sounds kinda yum~

White chocolate?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yummm the best chocolate

Blueberries?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 5, 2017)

Yuck

Apricot?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum~

Broccoli?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum

Cauliflower?


----------



## hestu (Nov 5, 2017)

yum

spinach dip?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yumm

Guacamole?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum.

Fried rice?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Yum

Grilled eggplant?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

I dunno if I tried it, but sounds yum~

Turkey?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck

Miso soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)

yummm!

meatballs?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck

Pita bread?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum

Raspberries?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum!

Soy milk?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum? (I don't know, it's kind of a gray area)

Tootsie Rolls?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck

Peanuts?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck

Sriracha sauce?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum

Deep dish pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yumm

Root beer?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum!

How 'bout a root beer float?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 6, 2017)

it's ok,

lasagna?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Yummy! Lasagna reminds me of Garfield. 

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum

Ravioli?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Not sure if I tried it, but sounds yum~

Apples?


----------



## Cress (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum, I like most fruit tho

How about... M&M's. I'm eating some rn


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck I'm not sure why, I've just always preferred Smarties

Spring rolls?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 6, 2017)

nice,

Ginger tea?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum

Bean sprouts?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum

Corned Beef?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck

Jell-O?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 6, 2017)

Yum

Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Ooh yum

Ginger ale?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck

Carrot cake?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Yuck

Wasabi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

Yum

 Olives?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 7, 2017)

Yuck

Edamame?


----------



## Hyoon (Nov 7, 2017)

Yum!

Matcha latte?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

never had but i'd try man

lasagna


----------



## Sloom (Nov 7, 2017)

Yuck

Lemons


----------



## Cascade (Nov 7, 2017)

yck,

strawberry?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

YUM.

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

yum!

red tea?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 7, 2017)

Yum

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 7, 2017)

Just the spaghetti 

Chickpeas?


----------



## Edzers (Nov 7, 2017)

Yum. Waffles?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 7, 2017)

Yum

Green grapes?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 7, 2017)

Yuck!

Red velvet cake


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 7, 2017)

Yuck

Strawberry jam?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

Yumm

Raspberries?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 7, 2017)

Yum!

Rye bread?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

What the heck is that?

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 7, 2017)

yuck

croissants?


----------



## Kalle (Nov 8, 2017)

Yum!

Okonomiyaki?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

Yuck!

Pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 8, 2017)

Yumm

Green apples?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Yum.

Red wine?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 8, 2017)

Yuck

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Ooh yum! Haven't had frozen yogurt in awhile~

Mango?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 8, 2017)

Yum, especially dried!

Jalape?os?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Yuck! 

Pickles?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2017)

yum 

chilli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yum!

Chicken tenders?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 10, 2017)

Yuck now but I used to love them

Pistachios?


----------



## Sloom (Nov 10, 2017)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 10, 2017)

Yuck

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 10, 2017)

Yum!

Kale salad?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

Yummmmmm

Waffles?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 10, 2017)

Yum

Rice pudding?


----------



## mitfy (Nov 10, 2017)

nahhhh

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

mmmmmmmmmm

eggs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yum, sort of.

Mashed potatoes and gravy?


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 10, 2017)

yum!

strawberry yogurt?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

Depends on the brand

Bacon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum!

Cole slaw?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

yum!

pizza salad?


----------



## nanamii (Nov 11, 2017)

yuck! 
peach tart ?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

YUM!

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum

Pasta salad?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck!

Pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum

Macaroni?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum!

Milk?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum

Potato soup?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't think I've tried that, but sounds yum!

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck

Gnocchi?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Never had it, but it sounds good!

Pig Ears? (Sounds gross, but my aunt is Chinese, and they're sooo good!)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck

Granola?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum

Peanut butter cups?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

YUM (RESSE'S FOR LIFE!)

Guacamole?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum, especially spicy

Orange juice?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck

Green Bean Casserole? (Thanksgiving's comping up, my friends!)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum!

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck

Turkey?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck,

Kiwis?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum!

Treacle Tart?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Never tried it but looks good!

Bananas?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

YUCK

Biscuits (Cookies, I think)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Mmm yum!

Almonds?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum

Yorkshire Pudding (British food FTW)


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Ahh never tried it either but looks delish

Churros?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum! Especially Oreo ones.

Smore's?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yumm!!

Onions?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck

Gummy Candies?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck!

Black coffee?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yuck, can't drink it black :c

Lemonade?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Y U M

Skittles?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum!!

Popcorn?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

Yum as long as it has salt, but not too much

Potato?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum, also salted

Liquorice?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 12, 2017)

Yuck

Raisins?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 12, 2017)

yum,

Peach juice?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum!!

Fortune cookies?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum

Chow mien?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yumm!

Watermelon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

Yummmm

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum!

Blueberries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum

Mangoes?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum!!!

Guava?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Y U M M Y

Apple cider? (The best drink in the whole world!)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

Not sure if I'd tried that, but sounds yum~

Sour Patch Kids?


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum!

Snickers?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 13, 2017)

Ha ha!

Turnips


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 13, 2017)

disgusting lmao i'm sorry

eel


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)

never had but i don't think i could handle the consistence 

sour cream popcorn?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't think I've tried that, but I guess it sounds kinda yummy 

Spaghetti?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2017)

*YUM!*

Pork chops?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

Yum!

Peanut butter sandwiches?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 13, 2017)

Honestly yuck

Strawberry jam?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2017)

Yum, sort of.

Potato chips?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

Yum!

Cheetos?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 13, 2017)

Yum

Mayonnaise?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

Yum! 

Pizza with mayo on it?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 14, 2017)

what the yuck

(hey that actually _worked_)

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2017)

Not sure if I tried it, but sounds yum~

Bananas?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 14, 2017)

Yum

Apricots?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 14, 2017)

Never Had, but looks Yum

Chunky Peanut Butter


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2017)

Yuck

Dill pickle flavored potato chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2017)

sounds yum!

red tea?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 14, 2017)

Never had red tea, but tea is generally yum

&#55358;&#56657;? Avacado?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2017)

yum!

mashed potato


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 14, 2017)

Yum

Baked Sweet Potato Chips/Crisps


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

YUM

Loaded french fries


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Nov 14, 2017)

Yum

Deviled Eggs?


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

Yuck

Almonds?


----------



## squidpops (Nov 14, 2017)

yum but only with chocolate

elk? (i might have posted that in this thread before idkk i dont remember oh well)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 14, 2017)

Uhhhh y u c k


Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Yuck, too tart for me

Panna Cotta?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 14, 2017)

Yummm

Peaches?


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

Kinda yum

Tofu?


----------



## Allure (Nov 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2017)

Don't think I've tried them, but sounds yum~

Pomegranate?


----------



## AnubianJackal (Nov 14, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Don't think I've tried them, but sounds yum~
> 
> Pomegranate?



I'd have to say Yuck to that. Just don't find it appealing.

Spinach Salad


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Yum

Caramel Corn?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 14, 2017)

Yum

Spatkling Water


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 15, 2017)

Yum! It's super refreshing

Orange juice?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 15, 2017)

Depends... but mostly yum.

Strawberries?


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 15, 2017)

Yum!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

yum!

cinnamon roll?


----------



## Sloom (Nov 15, 2017)

Yuck

Blackberries?


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 15, 2017)

Yuck  

Raspberries?


----------



## squidpops (Nov 15, 2017)

yum

blueberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

yum!

hamburger dressing?


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 16, 2017)

Yuck

Olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

yuuuuck. 

artichoke?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yum

Anchovies


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

Yuck

Jell-O?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

yum,

apple pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

Yum!

Peach juice?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Yum!
> 
> Peach juice?



yummmy my favorite juice ever <3 

candy cane?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

Yum!

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Keldi (Nov 16, 2017)

Yum!

Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yum, believe it or not!

Coconut cake?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

Yum

Quinoa?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Never tried

Scallops?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

Yuck

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

yum,

cereal?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 16, 2017)

Yum!!

Cherries?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

yum,

banana bread?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yum!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Tessie (Nov 17, 2017)

yup! 

tofu?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

Yummm

Lasagna?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yummmmm

Sardines in tomato sauce


----------



## Hyoon (Nov 17, 2017)

Yum? But more like I'm neutral about them lol. 

Tiramisu?


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2017)

i love it, haven't had it in forever 

escargot?? I saw my dad eat it but he couldn't get me to try it and to this day I don't kno what a snail taste like


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Never tried, but would like to some time

Creamed spinach


----------



## Keldi (Nov 17, 2017)

? Never had it

Almond cookies(These are the shiiiiiiitaki mushrooms!!)


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yum

Pastitsio?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 17, 2017)

I've never tried it but it looks good

Walnuts?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

YUCKKKKKKKKKK

Trash?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 17, 2017)

Yuck

Red velvet cake?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 17, 2017)

yum,

persimmon?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 17, 2017)

Never had it.

Pomegranate seeds?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yum, in a way?

French bread?


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 17, 2017)

Yum!

Black beans?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yum!

Italian breadsticks?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

yum

raw fish?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yuck

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

Gag yuck 

Capers?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Never tried it

Ghost pepper?


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

never had it, but i would try it if i could! 
cheerios?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum, especially multigrain ones

Gingerbread?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum

Oreos?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum!!

Cauliflower?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yummmmmm

Cabbage?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum

Kale?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum

Wasabi?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum

Muffins?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Usually yum but depends on the kind
Zucchini?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

Don't think I've had it but probably yuck

Ice cream?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum always

Sun-dried tomatoes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yummm

Pesto?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum!

Iced tea?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yummm

Peach?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum!

White cherries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum

Eggs?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yuck

Lemonade?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum

Limes?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yumm

Soy milk?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yuck

Nutella?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2017)

Yum!

Frozen peas?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 19, 2017)

Yum

Corn?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

Yum!

pasta?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 19, 2017)

Yum!

Baby spinach?


----------



## squidpops (Nov 19, 2017)

yuck

Pizza rolls?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 19, 2017)

Yum!

Roasted yams?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Never tried them!

Chili pepper?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 19, 2017)

good but not much,

apple cider vinegar?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Don't think I've ever tried it 

Strawberries?


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 19, 2017)

yum!

sushi?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yum

Potato salad?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

yum!

oranges?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yumm

Banana split?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2017)

yum!

red wine?


----------



## mitfy (Nov 19, 2017)

i am underage

bananas?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 19, 2017)

nice,

rice cake?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yum

Banana bread?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

Yum!

Soy milk?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

YUM

Pasta salad?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

Yum!

Corn?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yumm

Cream cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

Yummm

Cappuccino?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yummy

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

Yummy!

Chicken fried steak?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 19, 2017)

yum

egg yolks?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

Yuck

Peppermint?


----------



## Mink (Nov 19, 2017)

Yuck!

Dates?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

yuck!

pecans?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 20, 2017)

Yumm

Cinnamon roll?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

yum!!

olives?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 20, 2017)

yum,

broccoli?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 20, 2017)

Yum

Iced coffee?


----------



## allainah (Nov 20, 2017)

yum

artichokes ?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 20, 2017)

Never tried them!

Eggplant parmesan?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 20, 2017)

Never had, but kinda want to.

Venison Stew


----------



## dedenne (Nov 20, 2017)

Never had it.

Chicken tikka?


----------



## mitfy (Nov 20, 2017)

i don't believe i've had it!

cheese pizza?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 20, 2017)

Yummy

Fruit salad?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2017)

Yum.

Spicy fried chicken?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 20, 2017)

yum,

mago shake?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 20, 2017)

Yumm

Kiwis?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 20, 2017)

Yum

Hot dog?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yum!

Green beans?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 20, 2017)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 20, 2017)

yum,

garlic bread?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

YUM

Miso soup?


----------



## padfoot6 (Nov 21, 2017)

yum

Udon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

Yum

Eggplant?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

Hm... Yumck? (It really depends how it's cooked and what it's in.)

Oranges?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 21, 2017)

yum,

Toblerone?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

Yum!

Cucumbers?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 21, 2017)

Yum

Sweet tater pie


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 21, 2017)

I've never had it, but it looks a little yuck, I always associate sweet potatoes as a sweetness that goes best with salty foods, not even sweeter foods.

Pickled jalapenos?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 21, 2017)

Yuck, not into hot foods

Jelly Belly/Beans


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 21, 2017)

???


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

Yum!

Pears?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 21, 2017)

Meh

Frosting, just frosting.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

Yum

Blueberries?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

Yum, but mostly when they’re in pancakes.

Orange juice... _with pulp_!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

Yuck, no pulp for me

Macaroni?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yum! 

Spinach?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

Yumm

Cauliflower?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 21, 2017)

Yumm

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yum!

Turnip greens?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yum!
> 
> Turnip greens?



Yum

Ham?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

yum,

coconut milk?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yum

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

yummy,

mustard?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yuck

Bananas?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

yum,

spaghetti?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yuuuum

Avocado?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Yum

Tomato?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yuck

Jalape?os?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Yum

Feta Cheese?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yum!

Honey?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Yum

Honeydew?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yumm

Cucumbers?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Yum

Zucchini?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yum

Blackberries?


----------



## Diancie (Nov 22, 2017)

Yuck.

Calamari?


----------



## Keldi (Nov 22, 2017)

Dunno. Never had it.

Chicken tacos? (Mmmmmmmmmmmmm ^_^)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Yummm

Salami?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 23, 2017)

Indifferent

You know somebody has post this today: TURKEY


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

Yum

Cranberries?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 23, 2017)

Yuck, but tolerable.

Stuffing


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

Yum, unless it's like really dry

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

yum!

chicken salad?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2017)

Yum!

Pho?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Avacado?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Y U M

Red currant?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Yuck?

Cornbread?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yuck

Banana peppers?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Cabbage?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Sauerkraut?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Y U M

apple pie?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum!

Baked potatoes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Yummm


Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum!

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Green Olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

yuck ew ew ew.

white wine?


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Yuck

Brownies?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Caramel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum!

Noni juice?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Never tried it 

Dates?


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

idk?

Carrot cake?


----------



## tesss (Nov 24, 2017)

yum!
sloppy joes?


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Never tried it!

Coconut?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Salsa?


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

yum

grass


----------



## datsuryouku (Nov 24, 2017)

yuck, lasagna?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

If it's veggie, yum!

Apple juice?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

Ooh, yummy!

Grape juice?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Gnocchi?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

Not sure if I'd tried it before, but sounds yum! 

Fried squid?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Yuck

Persimmons?


----------



## dreamii (Nov 25, 2017)

Yum!

Money?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

Yuck?

Nectarines?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

Yum

Chow mien?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

yum

pho?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

Yum


Lasagna


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

yum

tuna nigiri?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

Yuck

Coffee cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

umm yuck lol

durian?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

Never tried it

Rice krispies squares?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

never had i think especially not some squares XD

cheerios?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

Yum!

Sriracha?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 27, 2017)

yum

flan?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

Yummy!

Caramel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yum!

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

Definitely yummy

Sushi?


----------



## faunaforever (Nov 27, 2017)

Yuck! (I like your username )

Edit: whoops. Macarons!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

faunaforever said:


> Yuck! (I like your username )



Aww, thank you!  

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 28, 2017)

Yum

Butterfinger Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

allergic to peanuts so yuck lol XD

cucumbers?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2017)

Yum

Squash?


----------



## rollerC (Nov 28, 2017)

Yuck.
Pumpkin pie?


----------



## ACEunice (Nov 28, 2017)

Yuck I don't like pie
Steamed Broccoli?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2017)

Yum!

Cauliflower?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 28, 2017)

Yum

Green olives?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 28, 2017)

Yuck

Caesar salad?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 28, 2017)

never had it 

bacon sandwich?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 29, 2017)

yummmmm

deviled eggs?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 29, 2017)

yuck 

kale


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 29, 2017)

Yum!

Udon noodles?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

yum

green tea?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 30, 2017)

Yum

Mango salad?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 30, 2017)

yum

coffee?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 30, 2017)

yum

green olives?


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

yuck

salmon?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

yum mostly.

lemon cheesecake


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

yuck, i dont like cheesecake

steak


----------



## BetaChorale (Dec 2, 2017)

If it's cooked more than Medium rare, yuck.

Straight up lemon slices with salt on them?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 2, 2017)

yuck,

cantaloupe?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 2, 2017)

yum

mcdonalds in general


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 2, 2017)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 2, 2017)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 2, 2017)

Yumm

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2017)

Yummy!

Apple pie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

Yum

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yum!

Chili dogs?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yum 

burger king in general


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yum!

Egg rolls?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yum

candied bacon


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

yum

pulled pork?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yum!

Linguine?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

yumm

apple pie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

Yum!

Shrimp egg rolls?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 4, 2017)

yum,

tacos?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

yum!!

cheerios?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 4, 2017)

yummy,

octopus?


----------



## VixyFiend (Dec 4, 2017)

Yuck (not my thing)

How about brussel sprouts? Tis the season...


----------



## Prisma (Dec 4, 2017)

Yuck

How about Burritos?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2017)

yum

green apples


----------



## teto (Dec 4, 2017)

yum

what about chicken wings?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 4, 2017)

hmm good 

beef?


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

YUM

Bubble tea?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 4, 2017)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2017)

Ooh, yummy!

Cheetos puffs?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

yuck

crunchwrap from taco bell


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

yum

mangoes?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 7, 2017)

Yum!!

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

yummm send me a ****ton now..

after eight?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2017)

never tried it

jam tarts


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 7, 2017)

no idea what those are but they sound yummy

sugar cookies?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2017)

YUM

apple pie


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 7, 2017)

yum of course

kfc in general


----------



## Viridi (Dec 7, 2017)

yum

dark chocolate (not like the shoddy hershey kind, like intense 70%+ dark)


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

very yum

white chocolate?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 7, 2017)

Yum

Apricots?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 8, 2017)

yum

mongolian beef


----------



## Rosey (Dec 8, 2017)

Yum! 

Sushi?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 8, 2017)

yum!

cauliflower?


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 8, 2017)

yuck!

potato salad?


----------



## Prisma (Dec 8, 2017)

Yuck!

Nachos?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 8, 2017)

yum!

watermelon?


----------



## Viridi (Dec 8, 2017)

yum

avocado baked goods (pancakes, muffins, etc)


----------



## Ackee (Dec 9, 2017)

yum

pilaf


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 9, 2017)

Yum

Key lime pie?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yum!
Ramen Noodle soup?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 9, 2017)

Yumm

Coleslaw?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yuck!

Warm apple cider?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 9, 2017)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 9, 2017)

Yum!

Turkish delight?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

never had it but it looks Yummy!

Chicken pot pie


----------



## hestu (Dec 9, 2017)

yum!! 

enchiladas


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2017)

yuck

smoked salmon?


----------



## hestu (Dec 9, 2017)

yum

chicken parm?


----------



## Prisma (Dec 9, 2017)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 9, 2017)

yum

brownies


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 10, 2017)

Yum

Lemon bars


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

yuck

strawberries


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

yum

french toast?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 10, 2017)

yum

belgium waffles?


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> yum
> 
> belgium waffles?



yum

grapefruit?


----------



## SugoiPurin (Dec 10, 2017)

Yum! 

Marshmallows?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 10, 2017)

yum,

Mocha (Frapuccino)


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2017)

Yummmm

White chocolate brownies


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 10, 2017)

Yum!

Pasta with Alfredo sauce?


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 10, 2017)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

yum

chai tea?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm prob the only person on earth who despises onions lol

and I've never had chai tea so idk if it's any good


Fritos?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 10, 2017)

Never tried them that I know of


Cookie dough?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2017)

Yum 

Maple walnut fudge?


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

yuck

buffalo chicken pizza?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)

i've never had it before, but probably yum

starfruit?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 10, 2017)

yummm

mango?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)

Yum

coconut?


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

yum!

refried beans?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 10, 2017)

yum,

KFC?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Don't think I've tried them before, but sounds yum! 

S'mores?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 10, 2017)

Yum 

Avocado?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Ooh, yum! 

Graham crackers?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 10, 2017)

yumm!

hot chocolate?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 10, 2017)

yum!!

apple cider?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 10, 2017)

i can't remember but probably yum!

marshmallows?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Yummy! 

Candy canes?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 11, 2017)

yum

eggnog?


----------



## hestu (Dec 11, 2017)

yuck

apple soda?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 11, 2017)

Yum

Cornbread?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

yumm,

Fish crackers?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 11, 2017)

yum

pizza w/ pineapple


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

yummy,

margarine?


----------



## hestu (Dec 12, 2017)

if it's in stuff then yum, i wouldn't want to eat just margarine lol

caramel?


----------



## valyria (Dec 13, 2017)

yuck

stuffed grape leaves / dolma?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

yum, we have a variation of those dolma here that's more cabbage roll but it's hella yum.

oranges?


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 13, 2017)

Yum

Marmite?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 13, 2017)

Yuck

Spaghetti?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 14, 2017)

yum!!

steak?


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 14, 2017)

Heck yeah!

Bibimbap?(Korean)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

don't think i had but i'd try 

gingerbread cookies?


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 14, 2017)

uhhhhh yum ofc (cant wait to stuff myself with a ton of them in a week or so :^))

spicy cheetos?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

eh yuck i don't really like fake chili flavour in crisps and stuff.

salmon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 14, 2017)

Yum

Guacamole?


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 15, 2017)

Yumm

Potato salad?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 15, 2017)

yummy,

coconut milk?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2017)

Ooh, yum! 

Grape juice?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2017)

Yum

Fruit Punch?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 15, 2017)

yum,

crema de fruta?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 15, 2017)

Yum

Peaches?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 15, 2017)

Yum! 

Mashed Potatoes c:


----------



## namiieco (Dec 15, 2017)

yuck

pineapple


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2017)

Yum! 

Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## Flare (Dec 15, 2017)

Yum yum yum

Iced Coffee?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2017)

Yum!

French fries dipped in ice cream? It's actually pretty good, if you haven't tried it before~


----------



## moonford (Dec 15, 2017)

YUM.

Honey and salt flavoured popcorn? (It's amazing)


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 15, 2017)

Y U M

grapes?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 15, 2017)

yum,

raisin?


----------



## Flare (Dec 15, 2017)

Yum

Tamales?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 15, 2017)

yum!

fried rice?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2017)

yum!

(also yes fries in ice cream is a+)

apple juice?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 16, 2017)

yum!

herbal tea?


----------



## moonford (Dec 16, 2017)

yum

potato bread?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2017)

Never had it

Egg nog?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 16, 2017)

ehh. probably yuck idk

cow tails? (the candy, not the literal thing)


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 16, 2017)

Don't think I've had one. 

Tomales?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2017)

If you mean tamales than yum

Poutine?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2017)

yum please give

onion rings?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2017)

yum

garlic fingers?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 16, 2017)

i had to look up what that is. apparently it's basically pizza but cut differently? i've had pizza but not specifically garlic fingers

hamburgers?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2017)

yum, and garlic fingers also don't have any toppings but cheese and maybe tomato sauce.

candy canes?


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 16, 2017)

Of course I love those.

Pupusa?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2017)

never had one but they look like stuffed crepes and I love those

chicken nuggets?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2017)

Yum!

Cheese pizza?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 16, 2017)

yum!

grilled tuna?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 16, 2017)

yuck

chocolate cookies?


----------



## duckykate (Dec 16, 2017)

yum!

macaroni and cheese?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2017)

yum a classic

grilled cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2017)

Yummy!

Ham?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 17, 2017)

yum!

soy sauce?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 17, 2017)

yum!

bubble tea?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

yum

oolong tea?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 17, 2017)

not a fan of tea

barbecue?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

Yum!

Spicy fried chicken?


----------



## hestu (Dec 17, 2017)

yum! 

lemonade?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

Yum

Key lime pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

yum i guess?

bolognese sauce w/ rice?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 17, 2017)

i have no ides what that is! 

m&ms?


----------



## MinakosPlazaSales (Dec 17, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti Nachos (spaghetti with tortilla chips and nacho sauce)?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 17, 2017)

yum,

Mexican foods.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

i like tacoes and churos lol so yum

snickers bar?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 17, 2017)

yum

dr pepper?


----------



## whattheheck123 (Dec 18, 2017)

Yum all the way.
Red Bull?


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2017)

yummm!!!

fried egg?


----------



## allainah (Dec 18, 2017)

yumm

mint ice-cream?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 18, 2017)

yuck

texas toast?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2017)

yum

black olives?


----------



## hestu (Dec 18, 2017)

yum

rice pudding?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

Not sure if I'd tried it before, but sounds yum~ 

Eggnog?


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

Yum!

Mint Oreos?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 18, 2017)

yuck

pumpkin flavored cookies?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 18, 2017)

Yumm


Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

Yummy! 

Bacon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 19, 2017)

Yumm

Ham?


----------



## Rose (Dec 19, 2017)

Yuck. Pumpkin Spice Latte?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 19, 2017)

Yummm! I just had one yesterday ~

Coffee cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

yuck

garlic bread?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 19, 2017)

yum!

carrots


----------



## MinakosPlazaSales (Dec 19, 2017)

Yum!

Friskies Cat Food?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 19, 2017)

y u c k

Spaghetti?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

Yummy! 

Fried chicken dipped with mayo? (It's tastes pretty good imo)


----------



## mitfy (Dec 19, 2017)

n..nah..

chick fil a?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

Yum

McDonald's?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

yuck!

mustard?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 20, 2017)

oml yum I love mustard

Coffee?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 20, 2017)

Yum

Tempura


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

sounds yum idk if i had it tho

cheez doodles?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 20, 2017)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2017)

YUM
French toast?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

Yummy!

Ketchup?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2017)

Depends on what it's on, but yum!
Peanut butter?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2017)

Yum! 

Anchovy pizza?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 21, 2017)

YU M

Olives?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 21, 2017)

yuck

sausage?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

mitfy said:


> yuck
> 
> sausage?



Picky with em, but yum!

Pepperoni?


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Dec 22, 2017)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

As long as it's not freshly cut, yum!

Oranges?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum! 

Sand pears?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

I love pears, not sure if I've tried sand pears o: sounds good though

Tangerines?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Yummm

Mango?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum, til the aftertaste :c

Strawberries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Yummy! 

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum! With jalepenos too omg <3

Egg salad sandwich?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum! 

White chocolate?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum

Dried apricots?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

In small doses, yum!

Strawberry chocolate?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh ninja'd lol, small nibbles yum c:


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Yumm

Chow Mein?


----------



## Rose (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum!

Iced coffee?


----------



## buniichu (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum! 

Hot Cocoa?


----------



## gagtxt (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum !

Tofu?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Yummy!

Asparagus?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum

Pecans?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 23, 2017)

yum!

cashews?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 23, 2017)

yuck!

sesame oil


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Not sure if I've had it?

Kiwi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Yum

Starfruit?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

Never tried, I want to!

Chai tea?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2017)

yum!

kiwi fruit?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)

Yum! I haven't eaten it in awhile, though. 

Durians?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

Never tried it!

Apple pie?


----------



## allainah (Dec 24, 2017)

yumm

takis?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

Yumm

Pecans?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 25, 2017)

Yum!

Almonds?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 25, 2017)

Yum

Cashews?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 25, 2017)

Yum!

Hot cocoa?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 25, 2017)

Yum

Garlic?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

On the right stuff, yum!

Egg salad?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

When done right, yum

Coleslaw?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum!

Macaroni salad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum!!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum

Roast beef?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum

that banana milk?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Yuck

Nutella?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

YUM
I'd eat it daily if it wasn't so sugary.

Reese's cups?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

ive never has a love for Reese's

mint tea?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum

Green tea


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum

bean burritos?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum

Taco salad?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum

cinnamon buns?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum

peas?


----------



## Tabs287 (Dec 26, 2017)

yuck

cucumbers?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum

duck?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum

Arugula?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 26, 2017)

Yuk 
Escargot?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Yuck

Bacon?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum

peaches?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum

Shepherd's pie?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

idk but yum i guess? i never had it

twix?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum!

Chicken casserole?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum

stuffing?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum!

Honey Bunches of Oats?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yummmmmmmm

clover honey?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum! 

pumpkin pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

omg yumm

Pecan pie?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yum? never had it

chocolate-dipped strawberries?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

YUM omg

Chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

Omg yuk

Burritos?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg yuk

Burritos?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 27, 2017)

Yuck

California Rolls?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum

Salami?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

Yuck
Pasta?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum

Sauerkraut?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum I think? If I had it lol

Honey mustard?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

Yummm

Okra?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum, depends on mood

Bananas?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum !

Mcdonald's breakfast?


----------



## dedenne (Dec 27, 2017)

Sounds yum

Popcorn chicken


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum!

Chicken tenders?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum!
Caramel popcorn


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 27, 2017)

yum!

salmon?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

yuck 

tuna casserole?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

Yuck!
Kalamari rings?


----------



## ellarella (Dec 27, 2017)

yum!

four cheese pizza?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

yummm

BBQ chicken?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum

Cheese?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

yum x10000000000000000000000000

lasagna?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

As you say, yum ? 100000000000000000000000
Potato waffles?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

never had them but i like waffles so yum

pancakes?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Yummm

Sprite?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

yum i order it all the time at mcdonalds 

BANANA PANCAKES?  ( my mom makes these so good)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Yummm, haven't had em in years

Pho noodles?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

never had them but yum?

mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

yum, especially my mom's

mints?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

YUM! 
Crisps/ Chips (americans)


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

yum

bacon?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 27, 2017)

Gotta love bacon, so yum of course 

Hmmm... I’m in the mood for Cinnabon.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

cinnabon? yum

pineapple?


----------



## Rose (Dec 27, 2017)

Yuck.

York peppermint patties?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 28, 2017)

Yum

Candy canes?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

yum!

strawberry jam?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Yum I guess...
Soba noodles?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

i have no idea what that is:3 but yum?

ham?


----------



## hestu (Dec 28, 2017)

yum

hot wings?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

I did like but I'm a vegetarian 
Pocky


----------



## Midna64 (Dec 28, 2017)

Yum 
How about Daifuku


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2017)

Never had em, I wanna try though!

Cinnamon rolls?

(And omg I love your sig so much)


----------



## Midna64 (Dec 28, 2017)

Yum!
Cherry pie? 
(And thanks, I really like yours too!)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2017)

(Thanks!)
YUMMM

Peach cobbler?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 29, 2017)

Yuummm

Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

If made right, yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 29, 2017)

Y U M ! !

peanut butter pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

yuck can't eat peanuts omg ...

carrots?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 29, 2017)

Yum

Oatmeal ?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yuck.

Baked chicken?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 29, 2017)

yum!
crepes


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

YUM

Banana nut cereal?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 29, 2017)

Yum!

Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## hestu (Dec 29, 2017)

yuck

Stew?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 29, 2017)

Yum

Clam chowder?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

If fresh, yum!

Chicken and dumpling soup?


----------



## rylan (Dec 29, 2017)

yum!!

sushi?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2017)

Yum!

BBQ wings?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 30, 2017)

Yum

Spicy peppers in general?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2017)

Yum, for the most part.

Mexican food?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 31, 2017)

Yum usually

Corn?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yum!

Spaghetti with Parmesan cheese?


----------



## hestu (Jan 1, 2018)

yum

fruit tart?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2018)

YUM!

Blueberry muffin?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 1, 2018)

Yum!

Ice Cream Sandwich?


----------



## Julia_Miller (Jan 1, 2018)

Yum!
Warm cookies?!


----------



## Mayordaisy (Jan 1, 2018)

Yum!
Churros?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yum!

Honeybaked ham?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 1, 2018)

Yumm

Green beans?


----------



## rylan (Jan 1, 2018)

Yum!

Caramel corn?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 1, 2018)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 1, 2018)

yuck

white chocolate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2018)

Yum!

Raspberry pie?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 2, 2018)

Yum c:

Chocolate turnovers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

ehh never had, i'll try though as long as there are no nuts.

bacon crisps/chips?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 2, 2018)

Yum

Pork Pie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't think I've tried that before, but sounds yum~

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2018)

Yum!

Shepherd's pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yum! Haven't had in a while, though.

Hot dogs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 2, 2018)

Yum

Cheese?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

Depends on the kind, if it's Swiss then bleh

Black licorice?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 3, 2018)

never tried.

Kit Kat chocolate?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Jan 3, 2018)

Yum
Pocky?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 3, 2018)

Yum!

Strawberries


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

Yummy!

Grapefruit?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 3, 2018)

Yum!

Papayas?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 3, 2018)

Yuck!

Marshmallow fluff


----------



## Mayordaisy (Jan 4, 2018)

Yum
Mangoes?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 4, 2018)

Yuck. 
Marmite?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2018)

Never heard of it o:

Pocky?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 5, 2018)

Yum

Tangerines?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

Yum. 
Salted caramel?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2018)

yumm!

thai red curry soup?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

Yum!! 
Cheese on toast?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2018)

Yum!

Parmesan cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2018)

Yum!

Bell pepper?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum

Onions?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Onions?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum mm

Avocado?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum

Garlic Bread?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum!! Especially with cheese on top!

Spaghetti bolognese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2018)

yum send me 10 trucks of it

orange juice?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum! (Without the bits )

Coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2018)

(yeah i agree)

yum but it's more my drug for functioning lol

tacos?


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum !

Chicken soup?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum! (Especially when I’m sick!)

Baked beans?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum!

Cottage pie?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 6, 2018)

don't think i've had it...

walnuts?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

yuck!

lemon drizzle cake


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum!!

Mustard?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 6, 2018)

Yum! 

Tomatos?


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

Yuck 

Mushroom?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 7, 2018)

Yuck!

Crumpets?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 7, 2018)

Yum!!

Egg fried rice?


----------



## .:Pusheenie:. (Jan 7, 2018)

Yuck! 

Carrots?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 7, 2018)

yuck!

Sushi?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

Yummy!

Crab?


----------



## hestu (Jan 7, 2018)

yum

ravioli?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

Y u m

Pastrami?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Yuck!
Olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

yuckkkkkk.

cucumber?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 8, 2018)

yuck :/

Eggs?


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yuck! (I'm very fussy!)

Apricot?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Yuck! (I?m a fellow fussy eater )

fudge?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

if you mean the foamy candy cube things then nope nope yuck

salt licorice?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 8, 2018)

yuck :[

Broccoli?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Yuck! 

Prawn crackers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

yum actually lol i hate fresh plain prawns/shrimps tho

butter popcorn?


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Yum 

Corndogs? (Ive always wanted to try them lol)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

Ooh, yum! It's been awhile since I had one, though.

Pretzels?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

yum!!!

broccoli?


----------



## Winnabu (Jan 8, 2018)

Yuck!!
Apple pie?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

yuck

pumpkin pie?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 8, 2018)

YUM!!!

Lemon chicken


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

sure c:

marshmallows?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 8, 2018)

yum!--only when melted though

pho?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2018)

Only had it once, but yum!

French toast?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

Yum! Especially if my mom makes it c: which she hasn’t in a while...

Yams?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 9, 2018)

Yum! Although I've only ever had them in things, I've never eaten a yam on it's own.

Lollipops?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2018)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 9, 2018)

Yum
Green Bean Casserole?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2018)

Yum! 

Saltines?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 10, 2018)

Yum!! A nostalgic food for me.

Peanut butter cups?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

allergic so yuck obv lol

tofu sushi?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 10, 2018)

Never had it

Oreos?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

yum!

totino's?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2018)

Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 10, 2018)

Yuck!

Baked Potato?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 10, 2018)

yum!!

mashed potato?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

yumm!

mac n cheese?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 11, 2018)

Yuck. (I haven't had good mac and cheese. just one out of the box and it was so crappy)

Mushrooms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 12, 2018)

Yum!

Sashimi?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 12, 2018)

yuck

yogurt?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 13, 2018)

yum,

Almond?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 13, 2018)

oh my gosh, i clicked on this thread planning to put almond as my food item. anyways, yum 

chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

generally yuck.

crisp bread?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

If you're literally talking about bread that's crisp, then ewww xDD

Sweetened black tea?


----------



## Chele (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah. I actually like black tea sweetened. Black tea also comes in handy when I have nausea (which is all the time, lol).

Olives?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 13, 2018)

Yum!

Pecans?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Yuck 

Fried pickles?


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 14, 2018)

yum

fried green beans ?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum

Onion Rings?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

Yuckkkkkk xP 

Strawberry jam?


----------



## Chele (Jan 14, 2018)

I mean, strawberry jam on toast is yum! I don’t like having strawberry jam alone, though.

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Heemi (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm not allergic to peanuts and I love peanut butter, so yes.

Spicy Vegan Enchiladas?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 14, 2018)

Yuck, I don't like spicy food

Gummy bears?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum. Although not my favorite snack x]

Cool Ranch Doritos?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

yuck i don't really like em lol.

mtn dew?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 14, 2018)

Yuck ;-;

Omelette?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum!

Alfredo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum

Almonds?


----------



## aloe (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum

Ravioli


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 14, 2018)

I've never had it

Chicken curry?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum if it's cooked right 0 v0

cookie butter?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 14, 2018)

yuck

banana bread?


----------



## SugoiPurin (Jan 14, 2018)

Yum! Especially when you get it fresh out the oven! 

Strawberry Shortcake?


----------



## Chele (Jan 15, 2018)

Yum! I love strawberry!

Rice pudding?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

Yum, especially if it has cinnamon 0 v0

Gingerbread?


----------



## Chele (Jan 15, 2018)

Yuummm. I like gingerbread biscuits the best, though.

Pomegranate?


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 15, 2018)

Yum, although I've only tired it a few times. 

Avocado?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

yum!!

chocolate milkshake?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 15, 2018)

Yum!

Banana Milkshake?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 15, 2018)

i don't think ive had a banana milkshake :0

mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 15, 2018)

yum! 

cottage cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2018)

Yum!

Pineapple pizza?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 15, 2018)

Yuck! Although I like pineapples--- and pizza cx

sunflower seeds?


----------



## Chele (Jan 16, 2018)

Yum. I don’t really eat them that much though, because most of shops in my street don’t provide them anymore.

Jelly beans?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

yum i guess unless we talk the bertie botts and beanboozled flavours lol xD

sweet licorice?


----------



## hestu (Jan 16, 2018)

yuck

salsa?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

yum!

mango?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Yuck

Barbecue chicken?


----------



## hestu (Jan 16, 2018)

yum

pepperoni?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

yum!

feta cheese


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Never had it before

Garlic?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 16, 2018)

Yum

Bolognese


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

yum!!

red lentils?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Never even heard of it lmao what are yall eatin xDDD

Guacamole?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 16, 2018)

yuck!

watermelon?


----------



## hestu (Jan 16, 2018)

yum

mushrooms?


----------



## Chele (Jan 16, 2018)

Yuck.

Blueberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

yum! especially in smoothies

lasagna


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yum!

Chili?


----------



## hestu (Jan 17, 2018)

yum

doritos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yum!

Fettuccine?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't think I've tried that before, but sounds yum~

Chester's Puffcorn?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

OMG I LOVE PUFFCORN

Jello?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 17, 2018)

y e s

cheese curds?


----------



## Chele (Jan 23, 2018)

Yum!

Turkish Delight?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2018)

oh like marmalade candy oh gdi most yuck candy ever

macarons?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 23, 2018)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)

Yum!

Pepperoni?


----------



## Chele (Jan 24, 2018)

Yuck.

Nutella?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

yuck..

banana?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Yum

Banana bread?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 24, 2018)

Yum 

Lemon bars?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Kinda yuck? Only if they're sweet enough, yum!

Granola bars?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm talking about the kind of lemon bars that'll give ya' diabetes XD 

Granola bars, yum. 

Pineapple pizza? XD


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

LOL

And as controversial as this is, YES HAWAIIAN PIZZA IS YUMMY xD
I'm expecting angry PM's now lol

Chili?


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

Yum ! 

Popcorn?


----------



## mitfy (Jan 24, 2018)

yum, sometimes. 

kettle korn?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Favorite popcorn, yum!

Almonds?


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

Yuck, wish I liked them haha

Tortilla?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Usually yum lol

Coconut?


----------



## Car (Jan 24, 2018)

Yuck
Poptarts?


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

Yuck

Cherries?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2018)

Yum!

Cotton candy?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 24, 2018)

yummy,

red wine?


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

Yuck.

Sweet popcorn?


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 25, 2018)

Yum.

Red velvet cake?


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

Yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

YUM was craving some this week

Sesame balls?
or Jian Dui, Chinese rice ball cake


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

never had but yea looks kinda bleh lol

rhubarb pie?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 25, 2018)

Yuck.

Fried calamari?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

(how can u dislike that pie maaaan)

uh never had i think but i'll try i guess.

cilantro?


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

(sometimes) Yum.

Dragonfruit?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

Yummy

Iced coffee?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 25, 2018)

Y U M

cherries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

Yum!

Mango with chili powder?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 26, 2018)

yumm

pickles?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)

Yum!

Cucumbers?


----------



## Chele (Jan 26, 2018)

Yum! 

Cheesecake?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 26, 2018)

Yum!

Cornflakes?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 26, 2018)

Yum! :]

Raisin Cookies?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

Yum

double chocolate cookies?


----------



## Chele (Jan 26, 2018)

YUMM

Fruit Salad?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

Yum!

Ferrero Rocher?
god of all chocolates


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

oml lord yuck also aren't there nuts? bleh.

kit-kat?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 26, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 26, 2018)

yum!

Tosted Ravioli?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

Not sure if I've had it toasted, but sounds yummy!

Spaghetti and meatballs/meat sauce?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)

Yummy!

Chicken soup?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum!

Apricots?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum. 

Broccoli?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

Yummm

Apple chips?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum!

Green beans?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum!

Tuna?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 27, 2018)

Yuck!
Gravy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

depends on the gravy i guess?

oatmeal?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

Yuck.

Baked apples?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yuck.

Fried chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

yum!

vegetarian sushi?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum!

Spicy tuna roll? (Sushi)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

yum

hummus?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum, yet a delicacy in the home

French fries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum


Onion Rings?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum!

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Y u m

Sauerkraut?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

Sparingly, but yum lol

Chili dogs?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum.

Mac & cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum!

Chocolates?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum!
Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## hestu (Jan 28, 2018)

ehhh it's okay

yogurt parfait?


----------



## Chele (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum!!!!!

Sorbet?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't think I've had it? But looks yummy

Fried green beans?


----------



## Chele (Jan 28, 2018)

Yuck...

Lemonade?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2018)

If made right yum

Sweet tea?


----------



## Chele (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum!

Pistachios?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum! Sucks that they're kinda pricey though

Roasted almonds?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum

Cashews?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum~

Catfish?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

uhh yuck.

banana?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

Yumm

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't think I've tried it before, but sounds yum~

Tamales?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 29, 2018)

Yumm

Spaghetti?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 29, 2018)

YUMMMMMMM !

Baked potato?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 29, 2018)

Yum

Okra?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

Sometimes

Dark chocolate


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yum!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

ehh yum but they have a tendency to be dry if they are too big..

chocolate muffins?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

Yum! Especially warm~

Hazelnut spread?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't think I've tried it before, but sounds yum~

Ginger tea?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

Think I've had it? Can't remember, but hear it's very healthy <3

Almond milk?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 31, 2018)

Almond milk is life, it's yum! I can't drink regular milk anymore or I'll get very sick XD 

Pita bread?


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

Yum! Ohh, pita bread with a good chicken sausage and cheese? Best thing ever.

Green olives?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2018)

yuck!!

yakiniku?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 31, 2018)

Preserve as I look this up..
Edit. Sounds super yum!

Switch cartridge?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2018)

*YUCK!!!!*

Meatballs?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 31, 2018)

Yum

Salad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2018)

yum mostly.. although why people keep adding tomatoes and weird stuff in them i don't get.

popcorn?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2018)

yum!

muesli`?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 31, 2018)

Never had, but no stranger to mixing cereals of my own as a kid
I may or may not have looked it up

Banana nut cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

cant eat nuts so yuck obv lolol.

maple syrup?


----------



## Dormire (Feb 1, 2018)

Yum!

Balut?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 1, 2018)

Noooo 

Spinach?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2018)

Yum!

Snow peas?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2018)

Not sure if I've had it, but love peas in general at least!

beef stew?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)

good i guess depending on the recipe :3

cranberry juice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 2, 2018)

Yum

Grapefruit?


----------



## mitfy (Feb 2, 2018)

they're fine, kinda sour, i haven't had one in a while

peanut butter?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 3, 2018)

Yuck

Popcorn?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

Yumm

Jasmin rice?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

Usually I don’t like it, but I’m craving some right now lol... so I guess yum

Broccoli?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

yuck

apple sauce filled donuts?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Yum

Bagels?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

eh yuck i guess.

green pepper?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yum!

Vanilla cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

eh alright i guess unless it's too much lol.. yum

pear cider?


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 3, 2018)

not sure, i've never tried any kind of cider!

spring rolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

yum especially the veggie ones!

caramel popcorn?


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 3, 2018)

of course Yum!

seafood paella?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

yum unless the shrimps are rubber sigh

salt licorice?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

Yuck... 

French fries?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

YUM

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

yummmmmy!!!

Bacon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yum!

Cheese pizza?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

YUM

Noodles?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

Yum!!

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

EW! yuck

Pasta Bake


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

Sounds good?

Chicken shake n bake


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

Yum?

Ramen


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

yummm!

tacos?


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 4, 2018)

yum.

chicken alfredo?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

haven't tried


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

pomegranate


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

yum if i'm in the mood

thorntons chocolates


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

YES! **** ME UP!

sorry

I mean "yum".

Strawberry, Raspberry and White Chocolate sundae.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2018)

LOL

And yum!

Mocha Cheesecake?


----------



## pique (Feb 5, 2018)

That sounds heavenly to me right now. (honestly, I really should stop looking and posting on threads ABOUT food and start MAKING some food. I'm starved)

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)

Haven't tried it, but sounds yummy~

Fried rice?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 6, 2018)

Yum

Tiramisu?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't think I've tried it before, but sounds yum!

Black-eyed peas?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 7, 2018)

Yum

Pastrami?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

ehhh yuck.

hot dogs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 7, 2018)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 7, 2018)

Yum!

Grapes?


----------



## Loubelle (Feb 7, 2018)

Y U M :OOO

meatballs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 7, 2018)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 7, 2018)

Yum!

Ravioli?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 8, 2018)

Y u m

Mushrooms?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2018)

Yummy!

Green peas?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 22, 2018)

Yuck.

Tomato soup?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuck.

Tomato soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

yum!

digestive biscuits?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

Never had, but grandmum loves them!

Biscotti biscuits?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

If it's homemade, yum!

Beef stew?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2018)

Yum!

Thin Mints?


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 22, 2018)

yum

coconut?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2018)

Yum~

Kimchi?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 22, 2018)

never had it

popcorn


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2018)

Yum! I don't eat it that much, though. Stupid braces. 

Pancakes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 22, 2018)

Yummm

Bagels?


----------



## hestu (Feb 23, 2018)

yum

meatballs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2018)

Ooh, yummy!

Mushrooms?


----------



## Venoxious (Feb 23, 2018)

Yuck!

Fish Eyes?
(They're better than they sound)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

if you mean actual eyes like the things they see with no thanks lol xD

french fries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yum!

Fish sticks?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2018)

Yum! 

Powdered donuts?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 23, 2018)

Yum!

Glazed donuts?


----------



## hestu (Feb 23, 2018)

yum! 

hot wings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yum!

Rice?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

Yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## krystillin (Feb 24, 2018)

Yuck!
Orange chicken


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2018)

Yum!

Teriyaki chicken?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

Yum!

Tteokbokki?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

never had but yeah as long as it doesn't contain any peanuts or nuts i'll try it ^^

crisp bread?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

Yup!

Chicken and dumplings?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

yum ^^

pear cider?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

Never had it, but sounds yummy!

Ambrosia?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)

Don't think I've tried that before, but sounds yum~

Mac and cheese?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2018)

Yum!

Pigs in a blanket?


----------



## Chele (Feb 25, 2018)

Yuck. I’ve eaten it only once but I really disliked it.

Yogurt?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2018)

Yum

Shepherd's pie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

Not sure if I've tried it before, but sounds yum~

Pickles?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

eh yuck more or less lol

couscous?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

Haven't had 'em, but sounds yum~

Tater tots?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2018)

Yum!

Tuna salad?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 26, 2018)

Yuck.

Mayonnaise?


----------



## Marte (Feb 26, 2018)

Yuck, but it's alright if it's a _really_ small amount

Kiwi?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2018)

Yum! Haven't tried one in awhile, though. 

Bananas?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 26, 2018)

Yuck, not really a big fan of them usually

Onions?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

Yum

Garlic?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 28, 2018)

If cooked well in food and not too much, yum!

Cinnamon?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 28, 2018)

Yum, when in thinks

Popcorn?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

Yum!

Twix?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 28, 2018)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

Yum~

Fried chicken?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 28, 2018)

Yum

Grits?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 28, 2018)

If it's sweet or cheesy, yum!

French toast?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 28, 2018)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 28, 2018)

Yum!

Pear?


----------



## Assas1n (Mar 1, 2018)

Yum

roasted bread


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 1, 2018)

Roasted bread? Never tried it.
Grippos (super spicy chips only sold in Indiana)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2018)

probs yuck i dont like fake spicy tastes...

potato salad?


----------



## mitfy (Mar 1, 2018)

eh, probably yuck, depending

chicken sandwich?


----------



## pique (Mar 1, 2018)

Yum, I'll take a chicken sandwich any day!

Eclairs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 1, 2018)

Yum

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

Yummy~

Popsicles?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 1, 2018)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

Yum

Pomegranates?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 1, 2018)

Yum!

Almond Joy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 1, 2018)

Yum

Pretzels?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yum!

Peanuts (all of the airplane foods )


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2018)

Yum!

Strawberry covered chocolates?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

ehh yuck

marshmallow strawberries?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 3, 2018)

Yuck...

Sashimi of goose's testicles?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

uhhh honestly it sounds real yuck.

red wine?


----------



## Keldi (Mar 3, 2018)

Never had it

Chinese take out?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

depends on what kind yuck and yum i'd say.

mac n cheese?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 3, 2018)

Yummm

Philly cheese steak?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

mm especially if it's the sandwich stuff yum

instant ramen?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 3, 2018)

If it's spicy, yum! Especially cups

Homemade ramen?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

yum yes.

pho?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 3, 2018)

Yum! (They opened up a pho shop here and I was so excited)

Spicy tuna rolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

mm sounds yum!

whiskey?


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Mar 3, 2018)

Yum shrimp tempura sushi


----------



## duckykate (Mar 3, 2018)

bleh

egg salad


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yum!

Kung pao chicken?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 3, 2018)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yum! I had actually thought about posting that.

Tempura?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2018)

Yum! Only had it once, want it again

Reese's milkshake?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

eh i cant eat peanuts so yuck lol.

fish balls?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2018)

Don't think I've had them, but heard they're yummy!

Grilled chicken kebabs/kabobs?


----------



## Cascade (Mar 4, 2018)

yummy,

cotton candy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)

Yum! I haven't had it in a while, though. 

Fajitas?


----------



## hestu (Mar 4, 2018)

yum! 

bacon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 4, 2018)

Yum!

Pork chops?


----------



## arkitty (Mar 4, 2018)

Yum! :3

Kimchi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 4, 2018)

y u m

eggs?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 4, 2018)

Yuck

Green pepper?


----------



## Eclipsewhispering (Mar 4, 2018)

Yuck!

Dumplings?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2018)

Yumm

Chicken and dumpling soup?


----------



## pique (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm allergic to wheat so I can't have dumplings, but I remember how delicious they were when the allergy wasn't as serious. Yum!

Shredded cheese on grapes?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)

never tried but i'd do... sounds like pregananant food tho

mustard?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2018)

Yum!

Deviled eggs?


----------



## pique (Mar 5, 2018)

I ate them so much as a kid I'm pretty sick of them now, so yuck ;-;

French fries on ice-cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yum!

Cheese pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)

yum!

mushroom toast?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yuck!
Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2018)

Ooh, yummy!

Waffles?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 5, 2018)

yummmm
broccoli pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2018)

Hmm never tried it but sounds yummy!

Peach cobbler?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Yum!

Omelette?


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 6, 2018)

yuck! (i don't like eggs!)

candy corn?


----------



## pique (Mar 6, 2018)

Ohh, my favorite!!

Beef jerky?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2018)

yum i think :3

chocolate cake?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Yum.

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Not sure if I've had that before, but sounds yum!

Mushroom risotto?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2018)

Don't think I've had it, but love mushroom anything lol

Blueberry tart?


----------



## pique (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't think I've ever had it but it sounds scrummy! I'd say yum~

Escargot?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Not sure if I've tried it, but sounds yum~

Smoked oysters?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Never had, but I'd try it!

Clams w/ butter?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Maybe not with butter, but seems yummy~

Starfruit?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

YUM! One of my favorite fruits!

Blueberry toaster strudel?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

i'd try, blueberries are a+

rhubarb pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2018)

Never had, but heard rhubarb is yummy c:

Coffee cheesecake?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

Yummy!

Pineapple?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 7, 2018)

Yum

Eggplant?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

Yum

Taro?


----------



## CranberryCacus (Mar 7, 2018)

Yum!


ice cream


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2018)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## arkitty (Mar 7, 2018)

YUM!

French fries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

Yum!

Pi?a colada?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 8, 2018)

Yum yum yummm!

Pizza rolls?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Laureline (Mar 9, 2018)

Yum if their vegetarian.

Banana bread?


----------



## dedenne (Mar 9, 2018)

Yuck!

Chipolatas


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 10, 2018)

Don't think I've tried? Friend has though he likes it.

Fried chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

yum!

sweet potato fries?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 11, 2018)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 11, 2018)

Yumm

Potato gratin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 11, 2018)

Yum

Feta Cheese?


----------



## Diancie (Mar 11, 2018)

Never tasted it so idk :/

Oranges


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Yum!*

Shrimp?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Yum(esp. cooked).

Shepherd's pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

i'd try

vegetarian lasagna


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)

Haven't had it, but sounds yum~

Strawberries with whipped cream?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 11, 2018)

super yum

red lobster cheddar bay biscuits


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)

Haven't tried it, but sounds yummy!

Pistachios?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 11, 2018)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Yum.

Atlantic cod w/ lemon juice and pepper?


----------



## Laureline (Mar 11, 2018)

Yuck

Fried clams?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 11, 2018)

Yuck!

Mississippi Mud Pie?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 11, 2018)

Never tired it, but looked it up (like a graham cracker chocolate cake?). So, yum I think!

Lentil Stew?


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 12, 2018)

Yuck. Not really a big fan of lentils.

Goat cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

uhh yuck.

apple juice?


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 12, 2018)

Yuck if it's store-bought, yum if it's fresh, there is a WORLD of difference.

Pakoras?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Haven't had 'em, but sounds yum~

Bacon and eggs?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 12, 2018)

yuck !! mint chocolate ice cream ?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Yum~

Cookies N' Creme flavored ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 12, 2018)

yummm
fettucine alfredo?


----------



## Laureline (Mar 12, 2018)

Yum

Glazed donuts?


----------



## Laureline (Mar 12, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yum!

Texas toast?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 12, 2018)

YUUmmmm

'nilla wafers?


----------



## allainah (Mar 12, 2018)

yUm!

maple streusel?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Haven't tried that, but sounds yum! 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 12, 2018)

yuck !! i have SUCH a sweet tooth, it just doesn’t satisfy ;-;

papaya?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 12, 2018)

Yum! Especially with almonds <3

Nutella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yum!

Strawberry yogurt?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 12, 2018)

Yum, but really depends on the brand

Eggs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 13, 2018)

Yum!

Wasabi?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

yum send me a ton!

salmon`?


----------



## allainah (Mar 13, 2018)

yum if raw, it's my favorite

octopus?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 13, 2018)

Yummy!

Catfish?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 13, 2018)

Yum!

Vanilla pudding?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 13, 2018)

Yummy! I could go for some pudding right now...

Milk tea?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 14, 2018)

Yum!

Raspberry hot cocoa?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 14, 2018)

YUM

horchata?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't think I've had that, but sounds yum~

Cranberries?


----------



## tygrysiica (Mar 15, 2018)

Yum! Cherries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

Yum!

Eggplant?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 15, 2018)

Yum, really depends on how it's cooked/prepared though


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't know what your's is so I'm just going to say about eggplant.

Yuck!
Pasta?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 16, 2018)

yum !! 

cotton candy ?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2018)

Yummy!

Tangerines?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 16, 2018)

Yum!

chips and salsa?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 17, 2018)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Mar 17, 2018)

Yum! I made some the other night  

Ceviche?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 17, 2018)

I had to look it up but it looks yum!

chess pie?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

Yum :3

Swiss cheese?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 17, 2018)

yuck

tomato juice?


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 17, 2018)

Yuck

Waffles?


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Mar 17, 2018)

yum!
kimchi?


----------



## Jakey4444 (Mar 17, 2018)

Yuck!
Saffron


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 17, 2018)

yum !! makes me feel high-class 

sugar cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

yum i think

shrimps?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 17, 2018)

y u c k 

mango?


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2018)

yum, cheddar


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

Yum, beef & rice


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 17, 2018)

yuck beef yum rice? lol

turkey bacon?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2018)

Yum.

Starfruit?


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 17, 2018)

Yuck

Oreo cookies?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 17, 2018)

yuck

artichokes?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

Yum

Almond milk?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 17, 2018)

Yum!!! 

Creme Brulee


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

Yum!

Banana pudding?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

Yum!

Banana pudding?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 18, 2018)

Yuck

quinoa?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

Eh...it's okay.

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 18, 2018)

YUM!

girl scout thin mints?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum!

Tapioca?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 19, 2018)

Never heard of it.

Cheese sausages in a hot dog bun with ketchup (Or mustard, if you want to be anal about it)


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2018)

yum (& mustard)

poptarts?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 19, 2018)

What poptarts? Oh, the ones I just ate?

Kanto Fried Combusken.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 19, 2018)

LOL 
I'm a pescatarian, I can't eat pokemon!! 
YUCK

gummy bears?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum.

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## lunatepic (Mar 19, 2018)

yum

avocados?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum!

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

If done right then yum.

Milky Way candy bar?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum~

Skittles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 19, 2018)

yum!

tuna noodle casserole?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

Haven't had 'em, but sounds yummy!

Celery with peanut butter?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 20, 2018)

Hmmm... yum

Cherry Tomatoes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

Yum!

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yum!

Ham sandwich?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2018)

Yum!

Banana split?


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 22, 2018)

yummy nummy.

chocolate covered pineapple


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 22, 2018)

Yuck

veggie burgers?


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Mar 23, 2018)

Yum! 
Oatmeal?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2018)

Yuck.

Chicken casserole?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 24, 2018)

Never tried it.

Chicken pot pie.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

i'd try.

lemon cheesecake


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2018)

YUM!

Peanut butter and Fluff sandwich(a.k.a. a Fluffernutter sandwich)?


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 24, 2018)

that's my best friend's favorite food. but, yuck. 

popcorn?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 24, 2018)

yuck, not my thing

taco salad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2018)

Yum!

King ranch chicken casserole?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds yum!

Reuben sandwich?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 25, 2018)

yuck

chocolate pringles?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2018)

Haven't had 'em, but sounds kinda yum~

Sour Patches?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Yum.

Root beer float?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2018)

Ooh yum!

Gummy bears?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

What gummy bears? Ohhhh, the ones I just ate? The clear ones are my favorite.

A peanut butter bacon sandwich. It's delicious! Seriously. Try it.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2018)

Yuck since it sounds odd and I never ate it....

Bagel with Cream Cheese


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Yum.

Crab?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Ehhh…? I'm not a seafood kind of guy.

Let's go with a meme classic. Chilidogs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Yuck since it sounds odd and I never ate it





ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> *Try it.*


You won't regret it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yum!

Lobster bisque?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> I'm not a seafood kind of guy.




I'll try this again. Peanut butter bacon sandwich.


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 25, 2018)

yum! never had it, but i've had pb+grilled chicken and its really good so

chocolate covered pickles?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

I like chocolate. I like pickles. Not together, though.

Pocky.


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 25, 2018)

yuck. i tried it when i was a weeb and pretended to like it but its gross to me

sheep's head?


----------



## Giddy (Mar 25, 2018)

Um, I'm gonna have to go with yuk, never had it though~

Seaweed salad?


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 25, 2018)

Yum and yes please.

Horchata?


----------



## allainah (Mar 25, 2018)

YUm!

kimchi?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Never heard of it.

Here's a controversial one. Pineapples on pizza.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookieCrossing said:


> yuck. i tried it when i was a weeb and pretended to like it but its gross to me



How can you not? It's a… um… what's the stick made out of again? Whatever that is, it's covered in chocolate! I'm not a weeb and I think it tastes good.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 26, 2018)

yuck! and morally wrong.



takoyaki?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Meh. It's not good, but it's not bad either. It's like an Oreo without milk. (Aw dammit, now I'm hungry again…)

Red koolaid.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

Uh...yum? It's alright.

Ice cream cake?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Hell yeah!

The thing that all toasters toast. "Bread?" NO, YOU ****ING IDIOT, TOAST! ALL TOASTERS TOAST *TOAST!!!* God, it's 2018, and people STILL don't know that all toasters toast toast. What is it, 2018 *BC*, where toasters weren't even invented yet?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 26, 2018)

So... toast. I like toast. Yummy.

Pickles?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

Yum. 

Cucumbers?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

If salted.

Pickles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 26, 2018)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Dracule (Mar 26, 2018)

Yuck! (I hate pepperoni)

Frosted Flakes cereal?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Y E S . If chocolate, F  U  C  K    Y  E  S

A Perfect Bagel.

~~~How to make a Perfect Bagel~~~​
You get a warm, chewy bagel, slice it in two, put those already tasty bagel slices in the toaster for two minutes, and slather both slices in a delicious coat of heavenly melty peanut butter, and put the two together. Then, proceed to bring the Perfect Bagel to your ravenous tastebuds and prepare to feel 5 thousand nukes of yum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If 5,000 nukes isn't enough, put a chocolate bar in there to triple that.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yum!

Rice Krispies?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)

yum i think XD

cranberry juice?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2018)

yum in moderation

banana split?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yum!

Granny Smith apple?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)

yum those green ones are the best!

peanuts?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

yum

french fries?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2018)

YUM

how about soft pretzels?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

yum!

tide pods?
_im sorry_


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 27, 2018)

Here lies Thomas. He tried to eat a tide pod because he never ate one before.

Cocoa pebbles (What's the difference between cocoa pebbles and krispies? Do they just not snap crackle or pop?).


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2018)

yuck and yes I believe that's the difference!

pebbles of the fruity kind?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 27, 2018)

Mmm.

Rice krispie treats.


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

yum

spaghetti?
*sOMEBODY TOUCHA MY SPAGHET*



ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> Here lies Thomas. He tried to eat a tide pod because he never ate one before.


lmao


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2018)

SPAGHETTI IS MY FAVORITE MEAL

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yum!

Canadian bacon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yum!

Canadian bacon?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 27, 2018)

No pig dong for me.

"Jelly filled doughnuts" (rice balls)


----------



## Giddy (Mar 28, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> SPAGHETTI IS MY FAVORITE MEAL
> 
> mozzarella sticks?



Same I love Spaghetti~ <3

And to the jelly filled doughnuts, yuk. Sorry. I like plain doughnuts though...

red velvet cake?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

yum!

steak? _or, as my best friend and I call it, stank_


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 28, 2018)

yum

pineapple pizza ice cream


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 28, 2018)

No.

Oreos without milk.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

Actually, yum!

Reese's?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

yum

pizza?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)

Yummy!

Mango?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yum!

Ham?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

yuck

broccoli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yum!

Peas?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 28, 2018)

Meh.

Popcorn?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

yum

dog food? owo


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 29, 2018)

yuck

peas?


----------



## Diancie (Mar 29, 2018)

Yuck.

Cupcakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2018)

yumm!

white wine?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 29, 2018)

Meh.

Tasty, tasty, cyanide.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2018)

Yuck....

Pretzels?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 29, 2018)

yum

tim tams?


----------



## allainah (Mar 29, 2018)

yum
never even heard of it b4 but looks good

rice noodles?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 29, 2018)

Yum~

Fried banana chips?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

never tried, but I don't like banana so.. yuck.

oxygen?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)

Ew, air. Disgusting. Eghxsadgjlogsdthfdrqqwrpadhkpzians like me don't need oxygen.

Souls?


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 1, 2018)

Hard pass

Carrot Cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2018)

Yum!

Mexican-style pizza?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 1, 2018)

yum

deviled eggs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2018)

Yum!

Fuji apples?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)

yum

sushi?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 3, 2018)

sometimes yum

bagels with cream cheese?


----------



## namiieco (Apr 3, 2018)

YUM!

green apples?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken, egg, and cheese bagel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken, egg, and cheese bagel?


----------



## Diancie (Apr 3, 2018)

Yum.

Chicken and waffles?


----------



## rynlol (Apr 4, 2018)

Yum!

Steak and mushrooms?


----------



## amai (Apr 4, 2018)

yuckkk
avocados?


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 4, 2018)

Yum

Salsa?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

yuck and overrated 

s'mores?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 5, 2018)

yuck! (too sugary)

Velveeta mac & cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2018)

Yum!

Breadsticks?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

yum!

scrambled eggs?


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 5, 2018)

Yum! Esspecily with cheese!!
Human flesh .u.
I am definitly not the fbi trying to catch cannibals .u.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)

yuck

mango sorbet?


----------



## pixiets (Apr 5, 2018)

never had it but i probably wouldn’t like it 

ham and cheese hot pockets


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

yuck

veggie soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)

yum!

sushi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2018)

Of course yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 5, 2018)

yum! especially when baked & salted

barbecue chicken?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 5, 2018)

Yum!
Sashimi?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

ehh yuck

corn dogs?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

Yuck

Edamame?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

YUM

popcorn?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

Yum (sometimes)

Mac n cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 5, 2018)

Yum! 

Brownies?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2018)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

yum!

mango sorbet?


----------



## Aaren (Apr 9, 2018)

Yum yum! Definitely!

What about shrimps?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 9, 2018)

Yuck 

English muffins?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

looks good!

green tea?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2018)

Ooh yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 9, 2018)

yum!

eggs benedict?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 9, 2018)

yum !

Fish?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yum!

Taco salad?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 9, 2018)

yum!!

greek yogurt?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 9, 2018)

If it's whipped? Yum! Never had normal Greek yogurt, just whipped kind

How about Cheescake Factory's pecan Carrots?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

yuck

cheez doodles?


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 15, 2018)

yum

sushi?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 15, 2018)

sometimes yum

frosted mini wheats?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

ew frosted stuff. yuck.

karelian pasties


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

tf is that b?? hell na


chocolate cheese cake ?


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Yum 10,000 times over, cheesecake is my weakness.

Ambrosia?*


----------



## Pondo (Apr 17, 2018)

yuck :^(

tortellini?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 18, 2018)

yum

veggie fajitas?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 18, 2018)

Yuck 

Spring Rolls?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 18, 2018)

yum,

Yogurt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yum!

French bread?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2018)

Yummy!

Carrots with ranch?


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 18, 2018)

yuck!!

garlic bread?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2018)

Yum!

Cheese pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yum!

Celery?


----------



## hestu (Apr 18, 2018)

yuck

yogurt?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 18, 2018)

yum

pomegranate?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 18, 2018)

Yum!

Beef Stroganoff?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 18, 2018)

yuck

meatloaf?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 19, 2018)

Yuck.

Maraschino cherries?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2018)

yummm!!!!

cauliflower rice?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 19, 2018)

Yuck.

Pistachio Ice Cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yum!

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

Yum!!

Pakoras?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2018)

Yum!! I had to look it up but those look great! 

Biscuits and gravy?


----------



## hestu (Apr 19, 2018)

Yum!

Pickles?


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2018)

Yuck 

Cookie n' Cream Ice Cream?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 19, 2018)

ehhh

beetrot?


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2018)

Uhh... yuck I guess 


Gelatin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 19, 2018)

Yum

Grapes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yum!

Neapolitan ice cream?


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2018)

Yum

Water Ice?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2018)

yum!!!

espresso ice cream??

we all have sweets on the brain tonight


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

Yum!! I love coffee flavoured things so much.

Ranch dressing on pizza?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 19, 2018)

Pass :/

Dumplings?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 20, 2018)

Super Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 20, 2018)

Yuck. I prefer my fish to be cooked.

Panini?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 20, 2018)

Yum!

Koolickles?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 20, 2018)

yuck - I had to look that up and I'm offended that people would do such a thing lol 

scrambled eggs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 20, 2018)

Super yummy! 

Guava?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 20, 2018)

YUM!

Tollhouse Pie?


----------



## allainah (Apr 20, 2018)

yum

pistachio ice-cream?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 20, 2018)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## allainah (Apr 20, 2018)

yumm

soy yogurt?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 21, 2018)

allainah said:


> yumm
> 
> soy yogurt?



Yumm!

Wasabi kit-kat?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 21, 2018)

yuck

white castle?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 21, 2018)

Yuck x1000000

Pho?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 21, 2018)

never heard of it lmao

spaghetti lol


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 21, 2018)

It’s basically a Vietnamese noodle soup. You should try it, it’s super good.

Also, YUM!

Tortellini?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 21, 2018)

Yum.

Ice cream cake?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 21, 2018)

yuck just doesn't feel right lol

fruity pebbles?


----------



## eggo (Apr 22, 2018)

Yum (my childhood in a box lol)

Kettle corn?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 22, 2018)

Yuck. I'm not a fan of popcorn, except if it's cheese flavored.

Cool Ranch Doritos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yum!

Buttered popcorn?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2018)

Yum!
Hard boiled egg?


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yuck! unless it's soft boiled i guess

Mangos?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 23, 2018)

Yuck, but I like mango flavored things. The fruit itself has a weird texture and gets stuck in my teeth. :/

Oatmeal?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 24, 2018)

Yuck...

Iced green tea?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 24, 2018)

Yum!

Prince Biscuits (vanilla taste) ?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

I've never had one, but they look yummy!

Macarons?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 24, 2018)

yum!!

rhubarb pie?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 24, 2018)

Yumm!

Smoked salmon?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

I've never had it. I'm gonna say yum because it always looks and smells so good, although I'm vegetarian so I'll very likely never try it!

Rice? (With either no toppings or just simple toppings like butter or soy sauce)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2018)

Yum!

Hamburger?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 25, 2018)

Yum.

Grilled Cheese and Tomato Soup?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Yum.

Broccoli Lasagna?


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 25, 2018)

yum i love me a good lasaga

raw eggs


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Well.. depends. I would say Yum, but only with salt and breadcrumbs. 

Water


----------



## Bunny8821 (Apr 25, 2018)

Yum, cause i dont wanna die

carrot?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 25, 2018)

Yum.

French fries?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 25, 2018)

Yummy!

Ranch?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 25, 2018)

Yum! It can be overwhelming, but it's good in moderation.

Veggie burgers?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 26, 2018)

Yum!

Spaghetti with Ketchup?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2018)

yum!

seaweed salad?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 26, 2018)

Yuck.

Sloppy Joes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

Yum.

Squid?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 26, 2018)

Yuck.

Escargot?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 27, 2018)

I haven't had it, but it sounds majorly yucky...

Root Beer?


----------



## matt (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah yum

Seaweed (laver)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 28, 2018)

Yuck ):

Cordon Bleu?


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Never tried it but I'll say yum 

A sausage which looks unusually phallic


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 28, 2018)

Yuck

Dry toast?


----------



## hamster (Apr 28, 2018)

yuck
bacon


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Yum

Bacon


----------



## hestu (Apr 28, 2018)

yum

enchiladas?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 28, 2018)

Yum

Empanadas?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

Yuck.

Spaghetti Carbonara?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

yum!

lime?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2018)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

Yum.

Marshmallows?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2018)

Yum!

Fried catfish?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

Yuck D:

Vanilla Pudding?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

Yum, but I'm more partial to chocolate.

Bacon Cheeseburgers?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Apr 30, 2018)

What bacon burgers? _le burp_

Meta Knight's parfait that he secretly eats every night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2018)

It'd be 1000x if king dedede made it lol

Pizza rolls?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes to the food, no to the high quality rips. One pitcher of your finest bleach, barkeep!

Maxim Tomato soup.


----------



## betta (May 1, 2018)

Hell no.

Reese's peanut butter cups ?


----------



## moo_nieu (May 1, 2018)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## calamitybot (May 1, 2018)

YUM! i gotta stop lookin at this thread im so hungry

your own mucus?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2018)

omg ew what. 

chicken nuggets


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2018)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## KatPancake (May 1, 2018)

Yum!

Oreo O's cereal?


----------



## allainah (May 1, 2018)

never had it but sounds yum

chocolate covered raisins ?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 2, 2018)

Yuck!

Pineapple Pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)

yuck!!

vegetarian sushi?


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 2, 2018)

YUCK! First time I tried sushi I puked because of it

The next food shall be Harry Potter all flavored candy


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 2, 2018)

Depends on the flavor.

Fried apple pie.


----------



## KatPancake (May 2, 2018)

Yum.

Baked potato.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 2, 2018)

Yum!

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 2, 2018)

Mmm.

Ramen?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 3, 2018)

Yum!

Hot Dogs?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 3, 2018)

Yum!

Those fig bars?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)

yuck

yakiniku?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 3, 2018)

Yum! 
Oatmeal?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)

yum!

tomatoes?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 3, 2018)

Yuck! 

Asparagus?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)

yum!

tofu pizza?


----------



## pinkbunny (May 3, 2018)

yucky

garlic prawns?


----------



## KatPancake (May 3, 2018)

Yuck.

Garlic knots?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 4, 2018)

Yum! 

pineapple on pizza?


----------



## calamitybot (May 4, 2018)

i love chicken nuggies

green tea


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 4, 2018)

Yum. Very healthy.

La Croix soda water


----------



## calamitybot (May 4, 2018)

I love lacroix!!! everybody i know hates lacroix and my boyfriend claims it tastes like pennies but i love it.

dandelions.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 4, 2018)

Dunno about the French stuff, but I like soda and water! (Not together though, as the water reduces the soda's flavor...) ninja'd.
Flowers taste disgusting. Unless it's sunflower seeds.

Easy to make... delicious... nutritious... ham and cheese... soup!

- - - Post Merge - - -

You were expecting something else?
Yeah, me too.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 4, 2018)

Yuck!! I hate ham a lot 

grapefruit


----------



## Raayzx (May 4, 2018)

Yum I love it
Ramen


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 4, 2018)

s l u u u r p

A Star Rod cupcake.
Why did it have to close?


----------



## allainah (May 4, 2018)

i have no idea what that is lol but yum i suppose cause cupcakes are good

egg salad sandwich?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 4, 2018)

yuck kms

kitkat


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2018)

yuckeroni

sweet licorice?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 4, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken and dumplings


----------



## KatPancake (May 4, 2018)

Yum.

Watermelon?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 4, 2018)

Super yum!

"I Can't Believe It's Not Butter!" butter


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 5, 2018)

I'm not really a fan of butter in general so...yuck.

Carne asada?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2018)

Yum!

Chips with French onion dip?


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 5, 2018)

Yuck

All the juices mixed together into one thing 1 by 1


----------



## KatPancake (May 5, 2018)

idk...yuck probably lol

Sausage?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

mostly yuck.

avocado


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2018)

Yum!

Blueberry muffin?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 5, 2018)

Yum! 

Black coffee?


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 5, 2018)

Yum! (i actually like it more than any creamer or anything!)

Cheesecake?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken sandwich?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 5, 2018)

as I secretly replace it with a peanut butter sandwich with hersheys chocolate syrup
Souls. They taste like rainbows.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 6, 2018)

Yuck, I ate too many souls this weekend and I've got a stomach ache.

Tofu?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

yum!

truffle mayo?


----------



## KatPancake (May 6, 2018)

um idk i never had it.

Eggo waffles?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 6, 2018)

Fudge dipped chocolate chip granola bars.


----------



## partangel (May 6, 2018)

Never had it but the concept? YUM

banana pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

eh yuck.

maple syrup?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 6, 2018)

Yum omg (part of the reason I love Maple so much)

Chocolate syrup?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)

Yum!

Banana split?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 6, 2018)

Yum!

Coke float?


----------



## KatPancake (May 6, 2018)

Yum!

Coke Slurpee/Slushie?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)

Yum!

Goulash?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

yum gobble that soup down my throat any day!

apple pie?


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2018)

Yuck I ate it once and I threw up XD
ice-cream shake?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

mm yes please. yum!

cheez doodles?


----------



## allainah (May 7, 2018)

idk sometimes i like them but atm they sound YUCK

scrambled eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

ehh yuck

blueberry muffin?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 7, 2018)

Yum.

herbal tea?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2018)

Yum!

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (May 9, 2018)

yum (unless i'm having a bad day)

escargot?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 9, 2018)

Yuck! 

Calamari?


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2018)

Yuck

Ghost pepper


----------



## KatPancake (May 9, 2018)

Yuck. I like spicy stuff but not like that.

Ketchup and Mayo mixed together?


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2018)

okay ew no thanks xD

blueberry jam?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 10, 2018)

Yum, Everything blueberry = <3

Tostitos


----------



## Bunny8821 (May 10, 2018)

Yum!

Fried egg?


----------



## partangel (May 10, 2018)

yuck!

pineapple on pizza?


----------



## KatPancake (May 10, 2018)

Yum! (Unpopular Opinion i know, but if I'm in the mood for it and you compliment it with other toppings, it's pretty good.)

Iced tea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2018)

Yum!

Shrimp with cocktail sauce?


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 10, 2018)

yuck

red velvet (cup)cake?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (May 10, 2018)

I’m allergic to red food dye so, yuck.

How about homemade ramen?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 10, 2018)

Yum! 
Pesto?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 10, 2018)

So-so

Hard boiled eggs


----------



## wizard (May 10, 2018)

Yuck.

Chouri?o (y’all gotta try it)


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 11, 2018)

I tried it. Yum.

raspberry cookies


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2018)

Yuck

Mini eggs (Those little chocolate ones)


----------



## matt (May 11, 2018)

Sometimes when I'm craving chocky, but now, yuck

Corndogs (whatever they are, I'm British )


----------



## dedenne (May 11, 2018)

never tried them

cheerios? lol


----------



## matt (May 11, 2018)

Good morning

Yes I like Cheerios yum


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

/wmh you missed the purpose

yes i like cheerios too but you should ask the next poster if they like something...

lemon cheesecake?


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

Oh gosh so I did, please accept my apologies

Yes i love lemon cheesecake

What about weiners
After all, different German sausages have different names


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

not a hot doggy fan ..yuck

strawberries?


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

Yes 
Prawns


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 12, 2018)

mhm!

your average chocolate bar


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

yum :3

spicy instant ramen


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

Wats ramen

- - - Post Merge - - -

Er spicy yuck but any other instant noodles yum


----------



## meggtheegg (May 12, 2018)

You forgot to say another food again hahaha

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

yum!

oreos?


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

Yes I like Oreos but not at the moment because I'm cutting back for the dentist on Monday

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoa nearly did it again there

Muscles


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

uhh wtf yuck

truffle crisps?


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

No idea what they are sorry


----------



## allainah (May 13, 2018)

yum! 'No idea what they are sorry' is my fave snacc

baked potato w/ sour cream and chives?


----------



## Mayor Kera (May 13, 2018)

Yum! All potatoes are good potatoes.

Peanut butter crackers?


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

Yuck

Ginger beer (not necessarily alcoholic ones)


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

yum!

apple sauce?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 13, 2018)

yum.

mint gums ?


----------



## Robot_marmot (May 13, 2018)

Yum! 

Carrot cake?


----------



## dedenne (May 13, 2018)

yuck

peach?


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 13, 2018)

yuck 

*(unless they are the cadbury's dairy milk oreo bar then that's the only exception)*


how about tomatoes


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 13, 2018)

yum!

toast?


----------



## Raayzx (May 13, 2018)

Yum 
Barbeque?


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

yum i guess generally depends on what's grillin' lol

garlic bread?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

Yumm!!

Spaghetti w/ marinara?


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

yum!

mushroom soup?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

Yuck i hate Mushrooms

Italian Wedding Soup?


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

No idea what that is

Egg sandwich


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

I've never had it tbh but i love eggs and love bread so gonna go with yum?

Pasta salad?


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

Gawd no
Had pasta salad yesterday with basil dressing I think and I couldn't finish it, desperately looked for something to wash it down with afterwards

Those cheap sandwiches you get from a convenience store or petrol / gas station, not officially branded or anything but cheap labeled sandwiches in plastic packaging


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 13, 2018)

Yuck - I've never had one, but 1. i don't eat meat and 2. even if i did eat meat i don't think you could even pay me to eat a old sandwich wrapped in plastic that's been sitting there for who knows how long 

black bean enchiladas?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

Yuck, I don't like enchiladas at all

Gyros?


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

No idea what gyros are either jeez 

Rice pudding


----------



## KatPancake (May 13, 2018)

Yuck.

Pistachios?


----------



## allainah (May 13, 2018)

yummy!

lofthouse sugar cookies?


----------



## GreatUsername (May 13, 2018)

y u m

pesto?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 13, 2018)

yum

bananas?


----------



## Raayzx (May 14, 2018)

Yum 
Caramel cake?


----------



## matt (May 14, 2018)

Yum 

Egg sandwich


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2018)

if u mean boiled egg it's actually k

mustard?


----------



## KatPancake (May 17, 2018)

Yum, but it depends on what it's paired with. Honey mustard is especially yum.

Beef jerky?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 17, 2018)

Yum, I could live on beef jerky

Cake frosting? (I actually don't like it)


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2018)

yum!

instant ramen?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 17, 2018)

Yuck 

Soft pretzels?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 17, 2018)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 17, 2018)

yuck 

animal crackers?


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (May 17, 2018)

Yum 

Orange Sherbet?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 17, 2018)

Yum.

Fresh avocado?


----------



## allainah (May 17, 2018)

Yum

cheesecake?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 17, 2018)

Yum! 

Lemonade?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 17, 2018)

yum

cotton candy?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2018)

yum-ish too much sugar but i like the taste/flavour of it.

french fries?


----------



## dimicrow (May 18, 2018)

yumm my family is lazy so we get pizza a lot. I'm tired of it so I only eat the fries :v
peanut butter?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 18, 2018)

Yum, but only during certain circumstances

Souper Meal


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

looks good and those snoodles look yum, so yum.

avocado?


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

Yum

Broccoli?


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

Yum
Lychee


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

uhh looks yum reminds me of that spiky fruit i forgot the name of

butter popcorn?


----------



## dedenne (May 19, 2018)

YUM
dried mango?


----------



## hestu (May 19, 2018)

yuck, not a fan of mango unfortunately

lemonade?


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

Slurp yum

Duck


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 19, 2018)

eww heck no - i grew up with ducks as pets, I could never eat one lol 

crab rangoon?


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

Yuck

Rustlers burgers


----------



## Trip (May 19, 2018)

yuck

chocolate ice cream


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

Yum

Tongue


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 20, 2018)

Yuck.

Cherries?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2018)

as for ice cream flavour yum otherwise yuck tbh

mushroom pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

Yuck

Mashed potatoes with gravy?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 20, 2018)

yum!!

5 cheese ziti?


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

Yum

Cheez-its?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 20, 2018)

yum

bbq potato chips?


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

Yum

Cheetos?


----------



## hestu (May 20, 2018)

yum, love the puffy ones

chili cheese dog?


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

Yum

Coleslaw?


----------



## hestu (May 21, 2018)

yuck omg my least favorite food in the world

quesadillas?


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 21, 2018)

yuyumumyumumum

eclair cake?


----------



## allainah (May 21, 2018)

yumm!

black coffee?


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

Yum

Iced coffee?


----------



## Flare (May 22, 2018)

Yum yum yum gimme

Goulash?


----------



## allainah (May 23, 2018)

Yuck cause beef

German potato salad


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2018)

Yum

Ribs


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

Yuck! Roast Potatoes?


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2018)

Yuck

Wild mouse


----------



## matt (May 23, 2018)

Nah who knows where it's been and what it has consumed so yuck

Escargot


----------



## Bunny8821 (May 23, 2018)

Yuck

Ramen?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2018)

YUM

Katsudon?


----------



## ellarella (May 23, 2018)

yum!

rhubarb pie?


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2018)

Yuck

Sausage (from a pig)


----------



## KatPancake (May 24, 2018)

Yuck, I get sick every time i eat sausage. 

Meatballs?


----------



## allainah (May 24, 2018)

Yuck i hate the texture

scrambled eggs w/ ketchup?


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Yum

Hash browns?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

Yuuuuuuuuck.

White Chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Yuck

Sour cream?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

Yuck >:

Tofu?


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

yum!

grapefruit?


----------



## chapstick (May 25, 2018)

yuck

strawberries?


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Yum

Blueberries?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

yum!!

mango`?


----------



## chapstick (May 25, 2018)

never tried it, but i assume it would be yum

refried beans?


----------



## KatPancake (May 25, 2018)

Yuck, not a huge fan of the texture of most beans in general, and it's kinda amplified in refried beans. 

Sauteed onion?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2018)

Yum!

Schnitzel?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2018)

yum!

sweet potato fries?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 26, 2018)

Yummmmmm!!

Jello


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Yum

Avocados?


----------



## KatPancake (May 26, 2018)

Yum.

White rice?


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Yuck

Egg rolls?


----------



## tifachu (May 27, 2018)

Yum

Pierogies?


----------



## Aderyn (May 27, 2018)

Yum

grapes?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Yum

Apples?


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 27, 2018)

yuck!

cakes!


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2018)

yum!


potato salad?


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2018)

Yum

Carrots?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 28, 2018)

Yumm

Fried pickles


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2018)

Yum

Fried chicken?


----------



## KatPancake (May 29, 2018)

Yum!

Potato Salad?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 29, 2018)

yuck

pasta salad?


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 30, 2018)

Yum!

PB&J?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 30, 2018)

Yum!

Coffee?


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2018)

Yum

Tea?


----------



## KatPancake (May 30, 2018)

Yum.

Pound cake?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 30, 2018)

yum!

cheddar cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2018)

yum!

rhubarb pie?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

Yuck.

Turkey sandwich?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

Yuck 

Candy canes?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

Yum

Snickers?


----------



## matt (May 31, 2018)

Yum when I want them but at this current moment in time, yuck

Twinkies


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

Yum

Liver?


----------



## matt (May 31, 2018)

Yum

Me


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

lmao

Fried alligator?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Yum

Fried turkey?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2018)

Yum!

Frog legs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)

Yuck!

Sankaya?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Yuck


Sour cream and chips?


----------



## Loveablegal (Jun 1, 2018)

Yum

Peanut better pop tarts


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Yuck

Chocolate pop tarts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2018)

Yum!

Pork chops?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Yuck

Ribs and mashed potatoes with gravy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2018)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2018)

Yuck

Fried quail?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 2, 2018)

yuck

iced mocha?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2018)

Yummy!

Strawberries with whipped cream?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 2, 2018)

Yum!
Carrots with whipped cream?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2018)

I haven't tried that before, but sounds yum~

Pound cake?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

Yum

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 3, 2018)

Yum.

Chicken Manure?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

Yuck

Over burnt chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2018)

yuck ew

vegetarian pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

Yum

Cheese pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 3, 2018)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

Yum

Hawaiian Pizza?


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 4, 2018)

Yum! If only I ate pork.

Sweet chili doritos!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> Yum! If only I ate pork.
> 
> Sweet chili doritos!




???  I don’t think Hawaiian Pizza has pork on it, just pineapple slices.... although I could be wrong, lol

Yuck

Cheetos?


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 4, 2018)

Yuck,

Tofu?


----------



## Antonio (Jun 4, 2018)

Yuck. Anything in a cube form is disgusting. #CircularFoodsForLife

A vintage record


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

Yuck, LOL

Donuts


----------



## Dessivue (Jun 4, 2018)

*MY FAVOURITE SWEET!

Takis?*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

Yum

Fritos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2018)

Yum!

Steamed rice?


----------



## Dessivue (Jun 4, 2018)

*Yummy!

Avacado?*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2018)

Yum.

Longan?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 4, 2018)

YUM

popcorn shrimp?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2018)

Don't think I've tried that, but sounds yum~

Sugar-apple?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

Yum

Chocolate milk?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

Yum

Bread and butter?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yum!

California roll?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

Yum

Hawaiian Roll?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 5, 2018)

Yum.

Mac and cheese with tuna?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

Yuck

Mac and cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## LadyRainb (Jun 6, 2018)

Yum! (with gravy)

Peak Freans cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yuck

Milano cookies?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

Yuck!

Roast Potatoes?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yuck.

Phili Cheese Steak?


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

yum!

turkey, avocado, and cheese panini?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

yum!

bagels?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2018)

ehh not my fave

churros?


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

yum

iced chai tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2018)

ice tea is generally yum so yum!

fish n chips


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

yum!

yogurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2018)

yum!

carrot cake?


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

yum! as long as there aren't any nuts in it!

ramen?


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

No idea what it even is

Seaweed


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

yuck

spaghetti?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yum!

Fish sticks?


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

If you're referring to Fish Fingers, then yes I like them.
Lemon cheesecake.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yuck

Chocolate cake with whip cream icing?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yuck

Chocolate cake with whip cream icing?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2018)

Yummmmm

Mac n cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yum

Cooked tuna?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2018)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yum, I'm actually going to be eating that for dinner in a few minutes!

Crab?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

Yuck.

Cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yum!

Lobster?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yum

Octopus gut?


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2018)

yuck

egg roll?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Yum

Fajitas?


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2018)

Yum

Hot dog?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Scatty (Jun 7, 2018)

Yum
Olives


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 7, 2018)

It depends, black olives are yum but green olives are yuck.

Devil Dogs?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

i had to google that is that like a generic hostess susy q???

either way yuck

banana peppers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Yuck

Red Hot Chili Peppers?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

Yuck and yuck

Jambalaya?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yum!

Miso soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Yum

Green Tea Ice Cream, Japanese style?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yum!

Baked chicken?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Yuck.


Sashimi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yum!

Baked beans?


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

yuck 

hash browns?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Yum

Eggs?


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

yum!

empanadas?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yum!

Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

yuck

chili?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Yum

Ribs?


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

yuck

cornbread?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Yuck.

Tofu?


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

yuck

grape juice?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 9, 2018)

yuck

pizza lunchables


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

yum

chicken nuggets?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yum!

Cole slaw?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Yuck

Cheese pizza?


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2018)

yum

bacon?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 10, 2018)

Yuck. Yuck. Yuck.

Mangoes?


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2018)

yuck

cheese ravioli?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 10, 2018)

Yuck.

Hummus?


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2018)

yuck!

garlic bread?


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2018)

Yum

Cheese Fries?


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2018)

yum!

fried pickles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Yuck.

Egg rolls?


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2018)

yum!

cinnamon ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Yum

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 10, 2018)

yuck

dates?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Yuck

Grapes?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 10, 2018)

YUM YUM yum yUm YuM x3

pho?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

yum ;w; 

grapefruit? o:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Yuck

Oranges?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

yum 

shortbread cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Yum

Star cookies?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

yum 

strawberries?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Yum

Mystery fruit?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

wait what? o:

_starfruit?_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

yum

sorbet?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Cotton candy ice cream?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

yum,

creamsicles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Cookie Dough ice cream?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

yum

frozen yogurt?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Fruit with whip cream on top?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

yum _but dairy hates me_

sour cream & onion chips?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Barbecue chips?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

yuck

salt & vinegar chips?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yuck

Lays chips?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Doritos?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Fritos?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

yum, i think, it's been a while

crunchy cheetos?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Funyuns?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

yum

chips ahoy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Oreos?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

yum

fries? (aka. chips?)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Hotdogs?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

depends on the kind?

chicken burgers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Chili cheese dog?

(Sonic is watching)


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

never had oneee o:

cheese?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum~

Chocolate milk?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 11, 2018)

Yuck

taquitos?


----------



## Snafu (Jun 11, 2018)

yum!
Haggis?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

never tried but it doesn't look tempting...

halloumi cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum

Colby jack cheese?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 11, 2018)

Yuck to all cheese. 

Golden oreos?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 11, 2018)

yum yum yum!

udon soup?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2018)

Yum!

White Castle burgers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

Yum

Sliders?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

Yum!

Tuna Sub?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 12, 2018)

Yuck.

Jasmine rice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

Yuck

Brown rice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

yum :3

shrimp salad?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

yuck

peanut butter?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

Yum

Jelly?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 12, 2018)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

Yuck!

Watermelon?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 12, 2018)

yum ;w; 

pineapple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum!

Sliders?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum. 

hot cheetos?


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 13, 2018)

Never had them but probably YUM!

bbq eel pizza? :3


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

yuck

ciabatta bread?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

Never tried it, but it looks super YUM o:

Whole wheat bagels with cream cheese?


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum!

Pad See Ew?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm not sure I've had it, although it looks similar to Pad Kee Mao, so I'll say yum! :3

Peach lemonade?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2018)

sounds yum!

miso soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum

Hawaiian rolls?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum!

Cauliflower?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Yuck


Sashimi?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2018)

yum!

orange?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

yum!

Carrots with whipped cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum

Blackberries with whipped cream?


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

yum! 

pizza rolls?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum

Cheese pizza?


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum

French fries?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum

Burgers?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum!

M&M cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Yum

Cookie pizza??


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yum!

Warm milk?


----------



## hestu (Jun 14, 2018)

yuck

grapefruit?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 14, 2018)

yuck

sushi?


----------



## hestu (Jun 14, 2018)

yuck

spanish rice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

Yuck

Rice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

Yum

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yum!

Swedish meatballs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

Yum

Gumbo?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 15, 2018)

Yuck

Shrimp tacos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yum!

Italian meatballs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Yum

Chipotle spicy meatballs?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 15, 2018)

Yum!

Pakoras?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Yuck (honestly don’t know what that is...)


Chicken Alfredo pasta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yum!

Okonomiyaki?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Yuck

Hashbrowns?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 15, 2018)

Yum.

Avocado roll sushi?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Yum

BBQ?


----------



## hestu (Jun 15, 2018)

yum

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Scatty (Jun 16, 2018)

yum

mustard


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

yuck ewww

mustard?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Yuck

Burgers?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 16, 2018)

Yum!

Peppers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Yum

Jalape?os?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 16, 2018)

Yum!

Jelly(Jam)? (Like on a pb&j)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Yum


Avacados?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

yum!

tofu?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Yum


Spicy rolls?


----------



## Elin1O (Jun 16, 2018)

Yuck :s

Olives?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Yum

Green olives?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 16, 2018)

Yuck.

Lasagna?


----------



## Sylvia (Jun 16, 2018)

Yum.

Cream cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Yuck

Sour cream?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 17, 2018)

Yuck.

Ravioli?


----------



## Alsafie (Jun 17, 2018)

YUM! Love Ravioli!
Olives?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Yum

Green olives?


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

yum

pepperoni?


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 17, 2018)

yuck

tofu (or any tofu dish)?


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

yuck

mayo?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Yuck


Potato salad?


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

yuck

strawberry banana smoothie?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

yuck

pecan pie?


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

yuck

empanadas?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Yuck

Quesadillas?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 17, 2018)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

YUMUMUMUMUMUMUM ;o oop ninjad; yuck I don't like sushi xD

green beans?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Yum

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

yum

pecan pie?


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

yuck

watermelon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Yuck

Apples?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 18, 2018)

Yum!

Cuban sandwich?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Yum

PB&J sandwich?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 18, 2018)

Yuck.

Wendy’s Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 18, 2018)

Yum

McDonald's chicken nuggets?


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

Yum

Eggrolls?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 18, 2018)

yuck. 

tofu?


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

Yuck

Chicken strips?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Yum

Jack in the Box chicken strips?


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

yum

chai tea?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 18, 2018)

Yuck

Coffee?


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

ehhhh it's ok

pizza bagels?


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2018)

Y U M 

Potato Chips?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 18, 2018)

Yum yum yum

Chicken drumsticks?


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

yum!

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jun 18, 2018)

YUM
Chicken gravy?


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

yum!

corn on the cob?


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2018)

Yum

Pepperoni Pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Yum

Cheese pizza?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 19, 2018)

yum. 

saltine crackers


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

Yum

Crackers and cheese?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 19, 2018)

Yuck

Gummy worms?


----------



## matt (Jun 19, 2018)

Yum

Corned beef


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

Yuck


Fajitas?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

If they're seasoned, yum

Pokepuffs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

Uhhhhhh, yuck (Idk what those would taste like)?  Lol


Cookies?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 20, 2018)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 20, 2018)

Yum!

Mayonnaise on pizza?


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2018)

yuck

baked potato?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2018)

yummmm!

halloumi cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Yum

Colby Jack cheese?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 21, 2018)

Yuck

Custard?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum

Jell-O?


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2018)

yum

blackberries?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum


Blackberries with whip cream on top?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum!

Supreme pizza?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum!

Caramel?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum


Caramel chocolate?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 21, 2018)

Yummy!!!

Caramel popcorn?


----------



## Blaakat (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum!

Pineapple Pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum


Shrimp Cocktail?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

*Yum!*

Fried catfish?


----------



## Yo that's Kiah (Jun 21, 2018)

Never tried it, but sounds pretty Yum!! :O

Macaroni and Cheese with Broccoli in it?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum


Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yum, actually just had some for dinner!

Pork roast?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Yuck.


Steamed vegetables?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

Yum!

Deep fried chicken?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2018)

Yum!

Caramel cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

YUM! God this thread makes me hungry.

Ice-cream sundae?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yum!

Chips and dip?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

Yum


Chips and sour cream?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 22, 2018)

Yuck.

Yellow Curry with Tofu?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

Yuck


Chips and guacamole?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 22, 2018)

Half and half, I have to be in a guacamole mood. I’ll just go with yuck, since I usually don’t like guac.

Pad Thai?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

Yuck.


Shrimp rolls?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 22, 2018)

Yuck.

Peanut sauce?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

Yuck.


PB&Js?


----------



## Hectical (Jun 22, 2018)

Yum!

Orange chicken?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

Yuck! *Gags*

Fried shrimps?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2018)

Yum


Cold shrimp?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yum!

Fried rice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Yum


Mashed potatoes and meatloaf?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 23, 2018)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## Hectical (Jun 23, 2018)

Yum

Strawberry Cheesecake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

yum if right made!

ben & jerry's cherry garcia?


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2018)

yuck

wonton soup?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2018)

Yum!

Chili dogs?


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2018)

yum

mashed potatoes with gravy?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2018)

YUMMMMM

mash potatoes and BBQ sauce


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2018)

yuck lol sorry can't get on board with that one

oatmeal cookies?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2018)

Actually rlly yum (but not oatmeal and raisin)

Bananas w/ peanut butter and chocolate chips (ants on a log)


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2018)

yum!

bananas with marshmallows and chocolate cooked over a fire?


----------



## matt (Jun 23, 2018)

Yum

Pork crackling (crispies)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Yuck


Ribs and mashed potatoes?


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 23, 2018)

Yum

French fries with ice cream


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Yum


Chips and sour cream?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 24, 2018)

I've actually never tried that. I'm guessing it would probably be good.

Chocolate Banana smoothies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yum

Sundaes?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 24, 2018)

yum

Chicken and waffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yum


Nutella fudge crepes?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2018)

Yum, sounds amazing!

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yum


Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2018)

ehh it's ok, i have to be in the mood for it tho

blackberries?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yum


Strawberries with whip cream on top?


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2018)

yum

raspberry pie?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yuck


Pumpkin pie?


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2018)

yum

gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yum


Gingerbread house?


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2018)

yum

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yum


Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2018)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum!

German potato salad?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum


Potato salad?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

Depends on whether my mom made it...if so, then yum! If not, then probably yuck..

Pierogis?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum

Lasagne?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum!

Potato pancakes?


----------



## hestu (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum

Poptarts?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum


Hashbrowns?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum! 

Belgian waffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum


Pancakes?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

G O D S B L E S S I N G

jambalaya?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Idk what that is, so yuck, lol


Sushi?


----------



## smallpeach (Jun 25, 2018)

SUCH YUM

those new-ish poppin' jalapeno doritos?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Yum


Cheetos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 26, 2018)

Yum!

Potato chips?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Yum

Bagels?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 26, 2018)

Yum! 

Lentils?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2018)

Yum-ish.

Kielbasa?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Yuck


Tomato basil soup?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2018)

Yum!

Ice cream cone?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

Yum


Cotton candy ice cream?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Yuck

Kielbasa?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

Yuck


Lasagna?


(The real question.  Are YOU Garfield?)


----------



## hestu (Jun 27, 2018)

yum

bbq meatballs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

Yum


BBQ?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 27, 2018)

Yum

Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

Yum


Cheeseburgers?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2018)

Yum!

Subway sandwich?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2018)

yum, what happened to that guy on the commercials who lost 400 pounds eating at subway sandwiches?

Black licorice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

Yuck


Sliders?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2018)

Cards said:


> yum, what happened to that guy on the commercials who lost 400 pounds eating at subway sandwiches?



Um, he abused children... He was sentenced back in 2015.

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

Yummmmm

Porkchop?


----------



## Flare (Jun 29, 2018)

Yummm

Tater Tots?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum

French fries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2018)

*Yum!* Always am craving them...

Tempura?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum


Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## wizard (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum.

Turtle eggs?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Never had them o:

Chilli dogs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum


Chili cheese dogs?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Extra yum

Supreme pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum


Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum!

Stuffed-crust pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum


Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Always

Veggie pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum

Everything-on-it-pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Depends on what the everything is lol, but usually yum!

Plain cheese pizza?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Okay but if it has a lot of cheese then yuck

Iced sweet tea?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yuck


Coffee?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Meh

Gumbo?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 29, 2018)

Yuck!

Ice popsicles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum


Slushies?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yuck.


Pumpkin pie?


----------



## hestu (Jun 30, 2018)

yum

salsa?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2018)

Yum!

Shrimp with cocktail sauce?


----------



## hestu (Jun 30, 2018)

yuck

takis?


----------



## Flare (Jun 30, 2018)

YUMMM 

Watermelon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2018)

Yummy yummy yummy


Dark chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Yum


Tiramisu?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jun 30, 2018)

yuck

olives?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 30, 2018)

Yuck.

chocolate-covered raspberries?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 30, 2018)

Yum. 

Roasted brussels sprouts?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 30, 2018)

Aw man, I’m going to have to say yuck.

Mango sticky rice?


----------



## hestu (Jun 30, 2018)

yuck

turkey sandwich?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jun 30, 2018)

yumm

liquorice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Yuck


PB&J sandwich?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jun 30, 2018)

never ate it but sounds yuck

Camembert?


----------



## hestu (Jun 30, 2018)

never had it but it looks good!

guacamole?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Yum


Guacamole and chips?


----------



## hestu (Jun 30, 2018)

yum

funyuns?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

That's just gross 

Pound cake?


----------



## Flare (Jul 1, 2018)

Yummm

Cheetos?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum

Frien chicken?


----------



## rinabun (Jul 1, 2018)

yum~
milk tea?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

Yuck.. I hate tea

Cola?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum


Sprite?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum but only with burgers.

Mochi?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum


Sushi?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum

steamed buns?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum


Cinnamon buns?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 1, 2018)

YuM

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

YUM

Grilled chicken?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum


Grilled asparagus?


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

yuck

french dressing?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum


Chicken Caesar salad?


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

yuck

pumpkin seeds?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum!

Sweet potato pie?


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

yuck

marshmallow fluff?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2018)

YUM

Pecan pie with vanilla icecream


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

yuck

banana peppers?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2018)

ewwww yuck

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

yum!

cannolis?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2018)

what in the world is that (looked  it up, never had one; I assume YUM)

blueberry pie


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

yuck (and cannolis are v good!! would definitely recommend them lol)

blackberries?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum


Blackberries with whip cream on top?


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

never had it but yum

carrots?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Yum


Carrot cake?


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

yum! as long as there aren't walnuts in it

peanut butter?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2018)

Heck yeah (yum)

Frosted Rice Krispies


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum!

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Yuck. The mint ruins it. I like it without ice cream though. (just mint chocolate)

Cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum

Churros?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Never had them but possibly yum? xD

Coffee with no added ingredients (creamer, sugar, butter, etc.)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yuck!

Spring Rolls?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Never had them but yuck maybe?

Ice cream and french fries. (it is really good if you haven't tried it)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

YUMMMM(I do it as much as possible)

Baked Salmon (Trust me on this one)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Nooo seafood is yuck

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum (why you having on seafood )

Pasta (Marinia on Angel Hair Style Pasta)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

YUMMMMMMM I LOVE PASTA ALL PASTA (seafood is just blech)

Peanut butter and celery with raisins (yuck. my grandpa eats this)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh my gosh no (Peanut butter with celery is okay though...)

Coke Float


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Meh it's alright

Pickles and peanut butter


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yuck! Another Granpa thing?

Rice (anytype)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Yummmm (Nope, a me thing xD I also like drinking plain lemon or lime juice. Orange juice is yuck.)

Sweet potatoes with marshmallows


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum! (Had it once, it was delish!)

Enchiladas


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Yummm

Green beans


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum (Vegetable love!)

Sour Candy


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Yesss I love suffering

Sour cream


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum! (Not on its own)

Relish


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

No, yuck (on its own is great)

Frito Chili Pie (fritos, cheese, mustard, and chili)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum!

Choclate (I know the answer)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Vanilla and cherry shake.


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum!


Fast-Food


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum, sometimes. I prefer home cooked food.

Apple juice


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yuck (I used to love it, but after a bad carton of it, I'm never touching it again, love the home cooked too)

Noodles


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Yummm (ack, yeah. I've had bad cartons of chocolate milk and apple juice and pretty much everything from school)

Peanut brittle


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum!

Grape Juice (I'm out)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Ehhh sometimes. It's too bitter. (alright, goodnight!)

Cranberry juice


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum!

Cannoli?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Yuck


PB&J sandwich?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum!

BLT?


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

yum

cheese its?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum

Cookie dough?


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

yum

white chocolate?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum

Kit Kat?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum


Snickers?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum.

Kit-Kat.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Help!  I’m being force-fed Kit-Kats (quite a tasty diet though)!

Yum


Waffles?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

Yum

Soft serve ice cream?


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 3, 2018)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 3, 2018)

Yum!

Oreos?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 3, 2018)

Yuck, unless they're the kind that are fully covered in a white chocolate coating. They usually come out around the holidays I think. Those are unreal.

Hot sauce on an omelette?


----------



## cornimer (Jul 3, 2018)

Yuck

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## wizard (Jul 3, 2018)

Yuck.

Snake?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Yuck, LOL


Fish and chips?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

Yum

Potato crisps?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Yum


Chips and dip?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

Yu-um

Tortilla chips?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 3, 2018)

yum with salsa

aloe water?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Yuck


Fiji water?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

Yuck

Mineral water?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

yum as long as it's not citrus flavour(s) they taste bathroom cleaning liquid lol

chocolate cake?


----------



## Chele (Jul 4, 2018)

Yum yum yum yum yum

Coconut?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

generally yum, yes.

sweet potato fries?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

yum!

Chicken soup?


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 4, 2018)

Yum! Homemade is the best 

Pineapple?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

yum!(except the feels)

Pasta?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

yum mostly depends on what goes with it.

oyster?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

Yum!

Apples?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Yum


Pears?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

Yum

Warheads?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Yuck.  No like sour things D:


Milky Way bars?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

Yum 

Mashed potato?


----------



## Chele (Jul 5, 2018)

YUM

Greek Yoghurt...?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Yum


Non-fat yogurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)

ew yuck poop

hot dogs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Yum


Burgers?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 6, 2018)

Yum!

Yams?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Yuck


Hams?


----------



## cornimer (Jul 6, 2018)

Yuck

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Yum


White chocolate?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 7, 2018)

Yum.

Stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

Yuck


Stuffed jalape?os?


----------



## hestu (Jul 7, 2018)

yum

popcorn?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

Yuck


Reese’s cups?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum!

Snickers?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum

Spicy ramen?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum


Udon noodle soup?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum! Love that stuff.

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum!

Sicilian Pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum!

Chicago deep dish pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum


Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

yuck

tomato soup?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 8, 2018)

Yuck!

Bacon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yuck


Eggs?


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

yum

colby cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum


Cheese pizza?


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

yum

hot sauce?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum


Ghost peppers?


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

yuck

relish?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum


Pickles?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum(if kosher dill...don't care a whole lot for the sweet ones).

Fish taco?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum


Enchiladas?


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

yum!

string cheese?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum.

Taquitos?


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

yum

meatballs?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum.

Vanilla sundae?


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

yum

pulled pork?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Yum.

Shepherd's pie?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yuck


Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum!

Blueberry pie?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum! 

Apple sauce?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum.

Apple cider?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Yuck

Peanut butter?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum


Grape jelly?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum

Fries?


----------



## hestu (Jul 9, 2018)

yum

croissants?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum

Pretzels?


----------



## hestu (Jul 9, 2018)

yum

mustard?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum


Ketchup?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yummy

Crepes?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum


Bananas?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 9, 2018)

Yum. Such a underappreciated fruit in general honestly. XD

Fried Cheese (aka Queso Frito).


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Yum.

Fried Twinkie?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

Yuck

Tempura?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)

yuck mostly

salt & vinegar crisps?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Yuck


Sour cream and onion Pringles?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 10, 2018)

Yum.

Oatmeal with fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Meh, yum.


Cereal?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

Yum

PotAto? (Minion voice)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Yum


Hashbrowns?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 10, 2018)

Yum!

Tater tots?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Yum


Sausage?


----------



## AnonymousFish (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh YUM  

egg rolls?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum

Dragon fruit?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum

Cookie?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum.

Dill pickle-flavored chips?


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

yum!

buffalo chicken pizza?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yuck!

Popcorn chicken?


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

yum

milk chocolate?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum

Plum?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

yuck

pizza


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum


Everything-on-it-pizza?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Yuck, no aids on my pizza

SNICKERS


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum


Twix?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum!!! That's my fav!

Mousse cake?


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

yum

esquites?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Yuck


Tres leches (three milks) cake?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Yum


Funnel cake?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

Yummm

Jello?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Yum


Cheesecake?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2018)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## hestu (Jul 12, 2018)

yum

green beans?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Yum


Broccoli?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2018)

Yum!

Canned spinach?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

Yum

Soft serve? (BTW is that don't hug me I'm scared?)


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

yum

nilla wafers?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2018)

uhh idk never had.

pear cider?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Yuck.


Apple juice?


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

Yum

Eggrolls?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 13, 2018)

Yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Yum


Spicy tuna rolls?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

Yuck

Milk chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Yum


Chocolate milk (see what I did there.  lol)?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2018)

Yum (I know) *Lenny face*

Bell pepper?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2018)

uhh it's alright i guess.

cabbage?


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

yuck

chocolate syrup?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 14, 2018)

yum!

hot fudge sundae?


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

yum

bbq sauce?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Yum


Steak sauce?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2018)

Yum

Cream salad?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Yum

Caesar salad?


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

yuck

grilled chicken?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Yum


Grilled chicken Caesar salad?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

Yummm

Donuts?


----------



## wizard (Jul 15, 2018)

Sometimes yum (depends on the kind)

Rambutan (if you don’t know what that is, look it up)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

Eww, yuck (Looked it up too).


A chili cheese dog?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2018)

yuck poop

curly fries?


----------



## Atlantic (Jul 15, 2018)

yum

Jello?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

Yum

Kit Kat?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

Yum


Hershey’s?


----------



## hestu (Jul 15, 2018)

yum

chicken tenders?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Yum


Steak and mashed potatoes?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2018)

Depends, if it's salisbury steak then yummmmm

Reese's Puffs (cereal)?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Yum.


Coco puffs cereal?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

Yum

Fruit loops?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Yum


Trix cereal?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2018)

Yum!

Spicy chicken sandwich?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Yum


Ahi tuna tower?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 20, 2018)

It looks kind of yuck :v

squash?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Yuck.


Asparagus?


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

Yuck
Crisps? (Chips if you're in america)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Yum


Cheetos?


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

Yum
Meatballs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Yum


Meatball sub?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 20, 2018)

sounds like yum

crackers?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 20, 2018)

can't say i ever tried flan, but i'm pretty sure that's a huge YUM.

blueberry ice cream?


----------



## sigh (Jul 20, 2018)

haven't tried blueberry ice cream, but that sounds Yum honestly

french onion soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Yum


Boneless honey BBQ wings?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2018)

THE BEST

Pierogies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

I looked it up.  Looks yum


Blue raspberry ice cream slush (just had this)?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

Yummmmm

Cheese pizza pockets?


----------



## Keldi (Jul 21, 2018)

Yuck

Reeses?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Yum


Kit kat bars?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 21, 2018)

yum

falafel?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Yuck.


Funnel cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yum!

Homemade hamburger?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yummy!

Brownies with nuts?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Yuck.


Chocolate fudge brownies?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2018)

yuck

apricots?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Yuck.


Egg rolls?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2018)

Yuck.

Popcorn chicken?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Yuck.


Fajitas?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 22, 2018)

depends on whats on em! if it's meat and cheese, yum.

pickles?


----------



## sigh (Jul 22, 2018)

yum

banana bread?


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2018)

yum!

cornbread?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Yum


Garlic toast?


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2018)

yum

cherries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yum!

Rice and beans?


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yum.

Rice and curry?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 23, 2018)

Yum.

Pad Thai?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yuck. Never heard of it.

Lemon muffin?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Yum.


Banana Nutella fudge crepes?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Yum

KFC zinger burger?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Yuck.


In-n-out cheeseburger?


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

yum

chocolate malt?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Yucky

Fried shrimps?


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

yuck

pepperoni?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

Yum!

Gelato?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Yuck

Snow cones?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Yuck.


Salmon?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yuck.
Mustard (as a condiment, not on its own haha)?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Yum


Relish?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Ew Yuck

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Yuck.


Chicken fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 24, 2018)

Yum! Man I haven't had that in forever.

Sunkist Fruit Gems? (They're little gummies)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Yum


Chocolate truffles?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yum!

Gherkin/Pickles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Yum


Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum

Chicken corn soup?


----------



## hestu (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum probably? Never had it. 

Steamed cauliflower?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum I guess

Mom's spaghetti?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2018)

There's vomit on my sweater already but yum


Crystal Pepsi?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.


Coca Cola?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum.

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.


Sprite?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.

Diet coke?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.


S T E A M E D H A M S?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

"i must saY, yoU steaM a good ham."

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.


Coleslaw?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.

Fish & Chips?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.

Sour cream chips?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum


Doritos?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum!

Frogs' legs?


----------



## koopasta (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum!

Cereal?


----------



## hestu (Jul 25, 2018)

yum

applesauce?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.


Chili cheese dog?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum, probably!

Scones?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)

yum!

bell peppers?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck

Spaghetti Bolognese?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Yummmmm

Hard candy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck.


Reese’s pieces?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum.

Cheeseburger?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

GET IN MY BELLY

(yum)

Sunny side up egg?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yum


Scrambled eggs?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 25, 2018)

Yuck, though I'm just not a fan of eggs in general.

Beef Jerky?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum

Carrots?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum

Cucumbers?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum~

Eggplant?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 26, 2018)

Yuck

Brocolli?


----------



## hestu (Jul 26, 2018)

yuck

pulled pork?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!

Courgette/Zucchini?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Yuck.


Broccoli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!

Pepperoni and sausage pizza?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum, usually.

Katsu Curry?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Yuck.


Ahi Tuna Tower?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Yuuuuuck why you keep mentioning tuna? Lmao

Cookie?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!

Snickers?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Yummo

Twix?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!

Mars?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum

KitKat? XD


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum (especially caramel or peanut butter)!

Oreos?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Markiemania95 said:


> Yum (especially caramel or peanut butter)!
> 
> Oreos?



Omg saaaaame! 
Yum for oreos

Hersheys?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!

Cadbury Creme Egg?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!!!

Dairy milk?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!

Milky Way?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum.


Cinnamon buns?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!

Custard?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Yuck.


Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum!

Stir fry?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Yum.


Sushi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yum!

Italian breadsticks?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Yum

Banana bread?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yum!

Carrot Cake?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

Yuck.


Pound cake?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Yum!

Funnel cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yum!

Cotton candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

yum!

watermelon chewing gum?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Yum

Melon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yum!

Boiled shrimp?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

yuck!

Piementos de Padr?n?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2018)

Never heard of it so yuck.

Carrot cake?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 27, 2018)

Yum if it's done right.

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)

yum if done right

sunflower seeds


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Yuck

Potato salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)

yum!

truffle mayonnaise?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum

Vanilla cake?


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

yum

bbq meatballs?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum

Spicy ramen?


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

yum!

bacon?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum.

Crumpets?


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum!

Black Pudding?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Yuck

Rice pudding?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yuck.

Mushrooms?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

YUCK.

Bangers & Mash?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Yuck

Chick peas?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Yuck! 

Brussel sprouts      Did I write that right?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yuck.

Bananas?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Ummmmm I guess Yum!  sometimes I like them sometimes I don't


Dragon Fruit


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum I guess

Steak?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

yum?

Pork


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum!

Crab?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Yummo 

Grapes?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum! That was actually the next one I was going to ask haha

Um... Cranberries?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum. mind reading at it's finest

Asparagus?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum.

Spinach?


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

yum

feta?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Ew, no. 

Escargot?


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

yuck (also feta is delicious!)

bananas?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum! Also (Escargot is better than feta ever will be!)

Marmite?


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

yuck

strawberry jam?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Y u m .

Raspberry jam?


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

yum!

biscuits?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Yum!

Tomato Ketchup?


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

yum! 

mustard?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

YUCK!

Bounties? (The chocolate)


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Yum

M&ms?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yum.

Smarties?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

eh yuck

licorice chewing gum?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 29, 2018)

yuck....

swedish fish? (the gummies)


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Idk

Sour patch?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 29, 2018)

Yum.

Warheads?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

YUM!

Chocolate milk?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yum!

Coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

yum!

hot dog?


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2018)

yum

chili?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Yuck

Bell peppers?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yuck.

Steak & Ale Pie?


----------



## yyohwa (Jul 29, 2018)

yuck!

rice pudding?


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2018)

yum

bread pudding?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 30, 2018)

Yuck! Never tried it but it sounds gross

Marshmallows?


----------



## hestu (Jul 30, 2018)

yuck

quiche?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 30, 2018)

Yuck?

Burrito Bowls?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 30, 2018)

Yuck?

Burrito Bowls?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken tikka masala?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

Yum! 

Schnitzel? (Cmon, there’s bound to be someone who has tried it)


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 31, 2018)

Yum!

Olives?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

Yuck

Cucumbers?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 31, 2018)

Yuckkkk

Enchiladas?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Yumm! 

Fried rice?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Yum!! 

Shrimp Creole?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

yuck shrimp :c

salt & vinegar crisps?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

Yuck q__q

Mango Smoothie _(or any kind of Mango drink, if you never tried that)_?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

yum!

blueberry smoothie?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yum!

Toad in the Hole?


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

yuck

bacon egg and cheese bagel?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yum!

Foie Gras?


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

yuck

omelet?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yum!

Lamb?


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

yuck lol

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yum.

Boiled Egg?


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

yum

grapes?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

yum!

mango?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yuck.

Rabbit?


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

yuck

hot wings?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't hate it, but probably more of a yuck than a yum.

Pear?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

yuck

sour cream & onion crisps?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yum!

Prawn Cocktail crisps?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

That sounds gross so yuck.

Natto?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

(They are gross, after salt & vinegar they're my least-favourite flavour of crisps lol)

Yum.

Paella?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yuck.

Spicy sausages?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yum

Chow Mein?


----------



## sigh (Aug 2, 2018)

yum

fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 2, 2018)

Yum.

Gummy bears?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

Yuuuck!

Schnitzel?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Yum!

Currywurst?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 2, 2018)

Had to look it up xD Looks kind of yuck ;-;

Boudin?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

sausages i see. yuck!

gyros?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Yum!

Poppadoms?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

looks good i guess c;

garlic?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Yum!

Okonomiyaki?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

yum!

lime?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Yuck.

Naan Bread?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 3, 2018)

Yum

Pho?


----------



## sigh (Aug 3, 2018)

haven't tried it, but it looks and sounds yum

chocolate banana crepes?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 3, 2018)

Aw yum!

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 3, 2018)

Yum!

Chocolate chip muffins?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yum!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Rayann (Aug 3, 2018)

Yuck! 
Cookie cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2018)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

yummm!

apple pie?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 5, 2018)

Yum!

Cherry Pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

yuck

mustard?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 5, 2018)

Only with hotdogs. Yum.

(Japanese) Curry?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 5, 2018)

Yum!

Potato Cake?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 5, 2018)

Yum. 

Brown Sugar Cinnamon Pop Tarts?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 5, 2018)

Yum, but they're still possibly my least favourite flavour haha.

Cap'n Crunch?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

Markiemania95 said:


> Yum, but they're still possibly my least favourite flavour haha.



Lol those are the only ones I will eat xDDD

Yum!


mustard?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 5, 2018)

Yum, depending on what it's on or how it's used.

Duck sauce?


----------



## PugLovex (Aug 5, 2018)

Yuck. 

Ice Cream Cake?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

YUM!

Croquettes?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 6, 2018)

Yum!

Lucky Charms?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

ehh looks yuck not a fan of those kinds of cereals ;3

ketchup?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 6, 2018)

Yum.

Hash Browns?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2018)

Yum!

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## allainah (Aug 6, 2018)

yumm

Boston cream donuts


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 6, 2018)

I haven't tried those specifically, but I don't usually enjoy cream in my doughnuts so yuck.

Potato Waffles?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 6, 2018)

Yum.

Nutter Butter cookies?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 7, 2018)

Yum!

Thin mint Girl Scout cookies? :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 8, 2018)

Yum!

Blueberry-flavored yogurt?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 8, 2018)

Yum! 

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 8, 2018)

Yum!

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Cutesy-Claudie (Aug 8, 2018)

Yum!

Asparagus?   x'D


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 9, 2018)

If done right it can be pretty yum actually.

Brussel sprouts?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 10, 2018)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Hamburgers?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 10, 2018)

Yum!

Froot Loops?


----------



## wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

Meh

Durian?


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2018)

yuck 

bbq chicken wrap?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 17, 2018)

Yum!

Stir Fry?


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2018)

yum!

fried cheese curds?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 19, 2018)

Yum.

Mac and Cheese bites?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Any mac 'n cheese is my fave. Yum.

Magnum ice cream?


----------



## sigh (Aug 19, 2018)

yum!!

whoopie pie?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Yum!

Poached eggs?


----------



## hestu (Aug 19, 2018)

yuck

green grapes?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Yum.

Gelato?


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh yum

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 20, 2018)

yummy

Green tea cake


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 20, 2018)

Oooh, sounds yummy to me~

Toaster strudels?


----------



## elytheia (Aug 20, 2018)

Yuckie in the morning. Yummy in the night.

Corn on the cob


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 20, 2018)

Yuck

Rice and gravy?


----------



## hestu (Aug 25, 2018)

yuck

french toast?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Yum if I’m in the mood

Squid ink spaghetti?


----------



## hestu (Aug 25, 2018)

yuck

tortellini with vodka sauce?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Sounds gross so yuck

Candy apple?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Ummm.... Yum. 

Cherry kool-aid?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

It’s eh but I’m gonna say yuck anyways
Risotto?


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

never had it but it sounds good so yum

olives?


----------



## hamster (Aug 26, 2018)

yuck
mint ice cream


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Yum!

Green eggs and ham? Ok really, vegemite?


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

yuck

grilled chicken?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I’m a meat lover soo

Yakisoba?


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Aug 27, 2018)

I've never actually had it, but I do like noodles, so yum!

Blackberries?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Yum

Blueberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2018)

yummm!

banana pancakes?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

Hot cakes?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s just a Pancake so Yum

Tiramisu?


----------



## BlackRoseArekku (Aug 28, 2018)

Yum!

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 28, 2018)

yum

Grilled Cheese


----------



## BlackRoseArekku (Aug 28, 2018)

Yum!

Grilled Salmon?


----------



## Greninja (Aug 30, 2018)

Yum

chili cheese fries?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Yuck

Spaghetti


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 30, 2018)

Yum

Baked ziti?


----------



## hestu (Aug 30, 2018)

yum

onion rings?


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 30, 2018)

yuck

French fries (that are actually from belgium)?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Yum

Chicken


----------



## hestu (Aug 30, 2018)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

yuck

lobster?


----------



## hestu (Aug 30, 2018)

yuck

popcorn?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Yum

Paper?


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 30, 2018)

YUMMMMMMMMM

Scissors?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

I never ate scissors maybe because THAT"S NOT FOOD

oranges?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

Yum

Squash?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Yum

Pear?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Yuck

Carrots


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Yum

Money? Oh I mean honey?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Yum.

Water?


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 31, 2018)

Yuck
Fire?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2018)

yuck wtf

ginger cookies?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 31, 2018)

yuck

Apple pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2018)

*Yum!*

Chicken and dumplings?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 17, 2018)

yum

broccoli and cheddar soup?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 18, 2018)

I don’t remember likeing it or not so. Yumuk?

Hot Dogs?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

Yummmmmmm

Peking Duck


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

YUMMM

Lasagna!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 26, 2018)

yuck

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

Yum

Nachos


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2018)

Yum!

Ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 26, 2018)

yum

cheese logs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2018)

Yum!

Breadsticks?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 27, 2018)

i just had some today and anyways yes yum

broccoli? I say yum to that veggie


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

Yum

Ham?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 27, 2018)

Hmm, maybe holiday honey ham yumm

Pepper Jack cheese?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 27, 2018)

yum only on sandwiches 

breakfast eggs?


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 27, 2018)

Yuck

Chicken pot Pie


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 27, 2018)

yuck

cherry pie?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2018)

yum 

rhubarb pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Had to look it up, looks yummy!

Quiche?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2018)

meh it's alright

red onion crisps?


----------



## dragonboy (Sep 28, 2018)

yuck

noodles


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2018)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 28, 2018)

Yum!

Pizza


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Yummm
Gyros?


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 28, 2018)

never had em but they sound kinda gross so yuck

Pasta?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 28, 2018)

like kinda

Pineapple?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 28, 2018)

yum.

star fruit?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Forgot the taste, but remember liking it, so yum lol

Peach cobbler?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 28, 2018)

yum,

Tiramisu cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

Yum!

Neapolitan ice cream?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yummm

Coffee cake?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

Yum!!

Soft serve vanilla ice cream?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yummm

Nutella?


----------



## KatPancake (Sep 29, 2018)

Super yum~!

Vanilla Yogurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2018)

yum!

red wine?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yum! great with fruit

White wine?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2018)

eh, it's kinda meh unless you have fish.

beer?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Depends on the brand and where it's from

Wine coolers?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't drink that stuff so yuck

yogurt?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yum

Root beer float?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

yum but it is to sweet for me

chicken wings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

Yum!

Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

YUM

General Tso chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

never had ouo

ben & jerry's bob marley's one love?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Whoa, never heard of that flavor but love Ben & Jerry's in general.

Moose track ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

Yum!

Dairy Queen Blizzard?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Yum <3

Cold Stone ice cream?


----------



## KatPancake (Sep 30, 2018)

Yum.

Strawberry lemonade?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

Yum!

Caesar salad?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 1, 2018)

Yum!

Pasta salad?


----------



## hamster (Oct 1, 2018)

yum, cheese and tuna paninis


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 1, 2018)

Yuck

enchiladas


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2018)

yummmmmmmm.

sashimi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yum!

Kimchi?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 1, 2018)

Never had it, but always wanted to try it!

Steamed buns?


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 1, 2018)

Yum!

Ramen (Real not dehydrated)


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 1, 2018)

I've always wanted to try real ramen! Had pho though?

Orange chicken?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 1, 2018)

yum! 

pumkin seeds?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum!

Pho?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

idk what that is so I say nothing 

white rice?


----------



## Jeongguk (Oct 2, 2018)

yum!

curry?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

never tried it so idk

Lobster?
ah yum to that


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Can't remember

Shrimp?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2018)

its ok, so i guess yum

fish n chips?


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm British, what do you think?

Eggs?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

EGGS are legit my LEAST favorite food and they absolutely disgust me! Sorry, I hate them that much lol.

Apple pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

yum I guess

blueberries?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum, use frozen blueberries in my juice every morning.

Raspberries?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2018)

yum

cranberries?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Never had fresh, just dried. Those were yum with ham.

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## KatPancake (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum!

Sweet potato pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum!

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum!

Pecan pie?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

Nope. Too dry!

Chicago deep dish pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum!

Blueberry pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum!

Fried chicken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Yum!*

Cherry pie?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

lol, what's with all the pie? hahaha! Nah it's too overwhelming.

Fettucini Alfredo?


----------



## mellachime (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum!

Fried Onion Rings?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Yum! As long they're not too oily

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2018)

*YUM!*

Okonomiyaki?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Never had it, but I've always wanted to!

Sesame balls?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)

YESSSSS!

Waffles and chicken?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

XD what                yuck?

Coffee and tea?


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes tea, yuck coffee

Sushi?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Yummm

Cheeseburgers?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> XD what                yuck?



Lol its a southern dish! I go to school in the kind of south. its actually hella good!



honeyaura said:


> Yummm
> 
> Cheeseburgers?



I've never tried one, but they seem gross to me. 

Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2018)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 6, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken curry?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

yuck cant eat curry sadly

meat soup?


----------



## hamster (Oct 6, 2018)

yum, coffee cake


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

yuck

Orange Juice?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

Yum

Apple juice


----------



## Sergi (Oct 6, 2018)

Yummy! 

Cheese fries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2018)

Yum!

Neapolitan ice cream?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 6, 2018)

yum

nutella?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

kinda yummy

orange chicken?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Yummm

Sesame chicken?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

i think I had it once but idk I don't really remember it, so idk

ice tea?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 7, 2018)

only if its sweetened with honey or not at all. 

Gyro?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

yum lol i thought u meant the user first

halloumi burger?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Haven't heard of it, but always open to trying new burgers lol

Hawaiian burger?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2018)

no idea what that is. but i don't eat burgers much.

pimento cheese?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Ummm never tried

Coffee?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Yum (with creamer)

Green tea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

Yum!

Hard-shell tacos?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

Yum!

Soft shell tacos?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 10, 2018)

yum.

Po' boy?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2018)

Yum!

Vegetable Stir Fry with White Rice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yum!

Green beans?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2018)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

Yumm

Toaster strudel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Yum!*

Black-eyed peas?


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 10, 2018)

yum!

this kind of cheese


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

LOL if it's real cheese, and put into a decent sandwich/burger, yum

Philly cheesesteak sandwich?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yum! Had one for dinner, actually. 

Tortilla chips?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 10, 2018)

yum-ish

waffles?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2018)

Yum!

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 11, 2018)

idk maybe yum or not, I don't really eat sugar stuff

ham?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 11, 2018)

yuck

apple crisp?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 12, 2018)

Yum.

Tiramisu?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

Never had it but always wanted to try!

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2018)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 12, 2018)

YUM

watermelon?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

...kay

Lasagna


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2018)

yummmm!

sweet potato fries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2018)

*Yum!*

Macadamia nut cookies?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 12, 2018)

yuck

egg roll?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2018)

Yum!

Chick-Fil-A chicken sandwich?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 13, 2018)

YUMMM

Wendy's frosty?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

never had it so its unknown

peppers?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Depends which and where, but usually yum

Apples?


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 15, 2018)

yum!

garlic bread?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Y U M

Jell-O?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2018)

Yum!

Toffee?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 15, 2018)

yum!!! umm gnocci (i'm craving so bad)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

kinda yum

pasta?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Yum!

Ferrero Rocher chocolates?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

yum I guess

coffee?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Yum! Can't drink it much though sadly

Hot cocoa


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

not rlly yum

crab legs?
ah crab yum for me


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Yum

Chicken?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

YUM YUM YUM ME A BIG FAN OF CHICKEN

oranges?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2018)

Yum!

Cherry cobbler?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 15, 2018)

yum

coconut cream pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Yum!

Peach cobbler?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh woops ninja'd lol

But still very yum!


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 15, 2018)

yum

fruit tart?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

EWWW not yum

pineapple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2018)

Yum!

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 15, 2018)

yum

sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

yuck not with those chips

cheese burger


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Yum

Philly cheesesteak sandwich


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

yuck

bacon?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2018)

yuck.

tuna salad sandwich?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2018)

Yuck.

Corn dog?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

yuck

cheese log?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Don't think I've ever heard of it

Oreos?


----------



## dyosa (Oct 17, 2018)

yum! but only if they're mini oreos

hot cheetos?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

YUMMMMMMM

Cheese Doritos?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

yuck doritos are blech.

pear pie?


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 17, 2018)

yum sounds delicious!

peas?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 17, 2018)

yum

butterscotch candies?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yum!

Chocolate-covered strawberries?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

yuck

strawberries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yum!

Peanut M&Ms?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

ew yuck

pears?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Sorrel <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

yoplait whips?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Yum to both sorrel and Yoplait whips!

Tapioca pudding?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

I think I had it once but idk I really don't remember what its tastes like, sorry

chicken sandwich?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

YUM

Brownies?

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Sorrel <3



LOL I thought this was the other food game, sorry I didn't name anything new xD


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Yumyumyumyum yes it's one of my favorites! Haven't had one in like a year though.

Olives?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Yum! Especially on specialty pizza, if not too many

Curry chicken?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

yum i guess

bacon burger?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 18, 2018)

Yuck!

McDonald's nuggets?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Yum, but stomach ache after unfortunately lol

Supreme pizza?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

yuck I hate every pizza

anyways I can think of anything else so again
bacon burger?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Yum

Chocolate cheesecake?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

ew I never want that

pumpkin pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Yum

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Yummmmmmm, sigh, also haven't had in a while. 

Black coffee?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2018)

Yuck.

Chocolate cupcakes?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

yuck

KFC food?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Yuck.

Strawberry milk?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Yumm wow haven't had it since high school

Almond milk?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

yuck

crab legs?

ik I said that one before
just hard to think of anything now


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

yum

bacon?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

yuck

apples?


----------



## Reckoner (Oct 19, 2018)

Yuck. Baked potato?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Yum!

Fisn n chips?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

yuck

fish?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2018)

Yum!

Spinach and Alfredo pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Yum!

Supreme pizza?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

yuck

brown rice?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)

Yum!

Swedish Fish?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 20, 2018)

Yuck? Never tried Swedish fish;;

Rice pudding?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2018)

Yuck.

Bibimbap?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 20, 2018)

Yum, never tried it myself but I have a funny memory for it, so I will always love it.

Croissant with cream cheese?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 20, 2018)

Yum! Never tried both together but I love them separately ^^

Baklava?

Edit: posted too late;;


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Looked it up just now, never had it but looks yummy!

Pizza rolls?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 20, 2018)

Yum!!! I would die for pizza rolls.. 

Honey chicken?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 20, 2018)

Yum, I think. Never tried it and while the name doesn't sound too tasty, the pictures look great! 

Bagels?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Yum! I love "everything" bagels

Brownies?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 20, 2018)

Yum!

Hunter's Chicken


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Whoa never heard of it, but I love chicken so I may like it!

Beef stew?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 20, 2018)

Yuck... I'm not big on beef. I'm weird haha.

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2018)

*Yum!*

Chocolate donuts?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 21, 2018)

Yum!!

Sushi?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 21, 2018)

Yum!

Sesame balls?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 21, 2018)

probably yum

a bowl of fruity cereal in orange juice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2018)

Yuck.

Dairy Queen Blizzard?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 21, 2018)

yum

fries dipped in said blizzard?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 21, 2018)

yuck.

deep dried oreos?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2018)

I don't eat cookies so its yuck

cookies on pizza?
xD


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 21, 2018)

Yuck haha, but I'm sure some might like it!

Las Vegas Sushi rolls?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

idk I never had them so who knows

smelly cheese, like any?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yuck.

Seasoned fries?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of fries but yuck

salmon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yum!

Honey-dipped chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

ehh depends really.

lasagna?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

yuck

eggs


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 22, 2018)

Yum
Tiramasu?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yum!

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

idk, but half yuck and good

dog treats?
I actually tried one, and it wasn't so bad


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Never had one...

Apples?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

they're ok

cheesecake?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Yum

S'mores?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

half yuck

anchovies?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Don't think I've had them

Turkey


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

not really enjoyable because its to chewy for me

peas?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

They're okay

White chicken chili


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

I only like dark chicken because its more tasty and less chewy, so i'll say half yuck

ham?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Maybe honeyed ham for holidays, but usually avoid them because of salt

Fish?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

yum

lobster
ik I said that one before


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Yum

Fried chicken


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

yum I guess

donut?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Yum, depends on what kind

Hashbrowns?


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 24, 2018)

Yum!

Haddock?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 24, 2018)

Yuck!

Rice pudding?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

ewww what is that

orange chicken?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 24, 2018)

Yuck!

Chicken karaage?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

yuck

still orange chicken?
idk what else to think of


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 24, 2018)

eh....yum i guess

tempura vegetables


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

I have no idea, so yum I guess

tea


----------



## Sothe (Oct 24, 2018)

Yuck. Definitely prefer coffee.

Fried wontons?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

Never had them so idk and yeah coffee is better then tea

orange cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2018)

what?? if u mean cheddar then yum.

chili mayo?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2018)

never had, but I like both things so prob yum

a peanut butter and butter sandwich


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

yuck

oreo?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2018)

yum

swedish fish oreos


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 24, 2018)

never tried so yuck

oreo cheesecake


----------



## Korichi (Oct 25, 2018)

Yum!

Those little ‘Yakult’ healthy milk(?) bottles?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Never had it so I have no idea 

Nutella


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

I use to eat it years ago but not anymore because now for me its yuck

strawberries?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Yum 

Cream cheese poppers


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

never had them, but I don't like cream cheese so sorry its yuck then

you?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

I love cream cheese 

Candy corn


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

OMG I had one years ago and it was way to sweet so yuck

cheese logs?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

I agree I hate candy corn 

Do u mean cheese sticks those r ok but not my favorite 

Cream cheese and ritz crackers


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

actually they're not so bad at all, so they're half yum

hot-dogs


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 25, 2018)

If it's better quality meat, then yum!
(I've been getting sick from the cheap ones recently?

Corn dogs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 25, 2018)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 26, 2018)

Yum!! I would die for pizza...

Subway sandwiches?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2018)

yum depending on what's on them lol

avocado?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 26, 2018)

Yum? It’s nice but if I had the choice to have it I wouldn’t. Sorry avacado.;;

Cheese?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 26, 2018)

yum

coffee ice cream with grated mozzarella cheese, artichoke hearts, and a chocolate cinnamon swirl?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2018)

that honestly sounds like pregnant food but who knows might be good.

ben & jerry's birthday cake?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

hope u come back Sheila

I don't like cake so yuck


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

OK starting a new one lol, nothing to answer.
Frozen yogurt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yum!

Cheeseburger?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Yum!

Taco salad?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 6, 2018)

yum,

Onion rings?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Yum!

Curly fries?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2018)

yum kinda

bacon


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Yum

Spicy chicken sandwich?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yum!

Hard-shell taco?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

yum

mac n cheese


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 6, 2018)

Yum

Carrot cake?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

yum

sourdough bowls with clam chowder?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Never had it, but sounds yummy!

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

havent had it in a while, but yum

cranberry juice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yum!

Shrimp marinara?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 7, 2018)

yum!

smooth peanut butter?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Yum!

Crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 7, 2018)

Yuuuck!

Dark Chocolate with Strawberry filling?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Yum!

Seasoned fries?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 7, 2018)

yum I guess

turkey?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 7, 2018)

Yum!

Dressing?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Depends on what kind, but yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

yum

eggnog


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Yum

Pina colada?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

never had one but they look yummy
but still idk

grapefruit


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Ech yuck

Grapes?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

ikr it is yucky and anyways yum

cupcakes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Yum, if they're not too sweet and overloaded with frosting

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

yum

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Me? Yum (lol jk)
Yes yum


Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

Yum.

Toast with Butter?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

meh kinda yum

jack fruit
its stinky


----------



## rianne (Nov 22, 2018)

Yuck; my ama adores it lol. 

Sourdough bread?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

never heard of it so idk

turkey


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 22, 2018)

Yum

Chocolate liqueur?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 23, 2018)

Uhmmm subtle. I'd say yum.

Garlic toast?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 23, 2018)

YUM

sushi?​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2018)

Yum!

Jell-O?


----------



## Ghoste (Nov 24, 2018)

Yummm! Croutons?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Yum!

Bubble gum?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2018)

Yum!

Omelette?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

meh

Wasps?


----------



## hestu (Nov 27, 2018)

Yuck???

Pancakes


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2018)

yum.. but i can eat like 1 max and then i'm full LoL

samosas


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

Never had one, but hear they're yummy!

Pina colada?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2018)

Yum!

Pancakes with whipped cream?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 12, 2018)

Yum!!

Banana bread?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 12, 2018)

yuk

Lollipop?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Sometimes yum, depends on the flavor

Chocolate shake?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuum!

Kinder Bueno?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Never heard of it til now, looks yum!

Kit Kat bar?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2018)

Yum!

Hamburger patty?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2018)

Yum!

Burritos?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

Yummo

Oreo milkshake?


----------



## Zane (Dec 16, 2018)

I've never had that specific milkshake but I don't care much for oreos so I'll say yuck

tiramisu


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2018)

Yum!

Hibachi shrimp?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

Haven't tried it but if its shrimp, it's yum.

Guava?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Yum!

Yoohoo?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

what is yoohoo

do u like gnocchi


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Just looked it up.  I have a feeling I would like it if I tried it.  Yum.  

How about sour cream and chips?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Yum!

Burritos?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> what is yoohoo



A chocolate milk drink c:


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

Yum yum

Ramen?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2018)

Yum _(but only in very small amount)_

Nutella?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

yuck 

raspberries?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Yummm

Blueberries?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

definite yum!

strawberries?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

YUM

Cranberries?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

i have only had dried cranberries which i did enjoy

do u like green apple?


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2018)

yes.. i like all apple

chocolate pudding


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

yum

crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Omg yum!!!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

Yum~! 

Chocolate Chip Cookies?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

Not really a fan to be honest!
Do you like mushrooms?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm kinda in the middle, but I guess I'll say yum!

Green tea?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 18, 2019)

Yum

Sweet Tea w/ Mint


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

i dont mind it. uhh lemons?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

I like lemon-flavoured things, but actually just lemons? Big yuck, I ate one on a dare once and it was awful...

Dark chocolate?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

pretty good!
uh cucumber


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm leaning towards "yuck".

Avocados?


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

YUM!

Blackberries?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2019)

Yum!

Roasted chicken?


----------



## rianne (Feb 19, 2019)

Yum. :3

Mac & cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Yum!* That's always been one of my favorite foods!

Biscuit?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes

Cheesecake w/ caramel drizzle.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

yum....
Mango shaved ice


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 19, 2019)

Never Had, but I think I'd say "yum"

Pineapple Pizza.


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

Yuck!

Pickles


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2019)

Yum!

Peanut butter sandwich?


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

Yum!

Rice and beans?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

if it by itself, yuck!
uh lavender tea?


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

Never tried it, but I'd say yum.

Tikka masala?


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 19, 2019)

Never had it. It sounds good though so yum.

Salted popcorn (no butter)


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

Yum!! 

Those caramel/butterscotch candies that grandmas always seem to have on hand?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

those are really yummy!
uh rose tea?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2019)

Yum!! I have some in my tea cupboard right now, I should have some tonight.

Chocolate-covered ants?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2019)

hmm eaten an ant on accident, it was okay. it may taste better with chocolate but its going to the yuck side
Uh beef jerky


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 19, 2019)

Yum

Crab Rangoon?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 20, 2019)

seems yum..
uh  sunflour oil


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2019)

Yuck on it’s own, but I guess it can be nice with some things? Haha

Mushrooms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yum!

Steak fingers?


----------



## mimituesday (Feb 21, 2019)

never heard of steak fingers but looks like yum 

blueberry pop tarts


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2019)

Mm, yum. 

Flan?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2019)

mimituesday said:


> blueberry pop tarts


 I dont live in america I dont know how they taste like...

But flan is Yum!
uh fish sticks


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yum!

Fried shrimp?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Yuck 

Tofu?


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 22, 2019)

Yum yum yum yum yum!!

Sour Patch Kids?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 22, 2019)

Yuck! _(I don't like sweets at all, except M&M's :b)_

Fishsticks?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Yuck!

Pineapple cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2019)

Yum!

Fried catfish?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

Yum!

Deviled eggs?


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)

yum

roasted vegetables?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2019)

Yum!

Noodles?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

yum send me

chickpea crisps?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2019)

yuckkkk

Cod?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

(they are actually yum lol those crisps lol)

yuckkk

red wine?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2019)

Yuck, I'm all about rose/sparkling wine

Sushi rolls?


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 23, 2019)

Mmm~!! Delicious!!

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Feb 23, 2019)

Yum!! One of my favorite sodas.

Pierogies?


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)

yum

cream soda?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 23, 2019)

yum! uh
milk candy!


----------



## neverqueen (Feb 23, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> yum! uh
> milk candy!



yummm~

persimmons?


----------



## Flare (Feb 23, 2019)

never had it but looks to be yum.

Popcorn?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yum!

Cheddar chips?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 23, 2019)

yum!
Seaweed


----------



## mimituesday (Feb 24, 2019)

yuck! not for me. my sisters love seaweed salad 

blackberry jam?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!

Hummus?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!

Greek yogurt?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!

Sprite?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!

Moon Pie?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

ate something similar like that so yum

lolly snakes?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!

Dirt and worms? (Gummy worms in a brownie and pudding mixture)


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!

Mint ice cream?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!
uh... a cherry flavoured lollipop


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

Yum!

Chickpeas?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2019)

Think I only had it once, but yum!

Cornbread?


----------



## rianne (Feb 25, 2019)

Yum. :3

Curry udon?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2019)

Never had it, but think I watched Peaceful Cuisine make it, and I've been dying to try it.

Curry chicken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2019)

Yum!

Strawberry chocolate?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 25, 2019)

yum!
uh fried wonton?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 26, 2019)

Yum!!

Pizza Pops?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 26, 2019)

I’ve never had them before but they sound yummy!

Pumpkin soup?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 27, 2019)

Never had it, but always wanted to!

Beef stew?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2019)

Yuck (I’m vegetarian haha :’))

Katsu curry?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 27, 2019)

Never had it, but love curry!

Ambrosia fruit salad?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2019)

Never had it but I do love fruit salads!

Olives?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2019)

Yum!

Eclairs?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2019)

Yum!

Naan bread?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 2, 2019)

yum!!
chicken burritos


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

Yuck
spinach soup?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2019)

Yuck

Eggplant?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Don't think I've ever had it, but really want to lol

Chocolate frozen yogurt?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2019)

Yum!

Vegetable chips?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 2, 2019)

Yum
peaches?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Yum!

Grapes?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Yumm

Chicken and dumpling?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2019)

Yum just because there’s chicken in it. Lol. Braised navy beans?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Haven't had it, but it looks yummy!

Chili?


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 2, 2019)

Yum!

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

Yum

Honey buns?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2019)

I’ve never had them but they sound yummy!

Macarons?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yum
salmon?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 4, 2019)

Yuck

Omelette?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yum!

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)

yum

crab rangoon


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yum
fish sticks/fingers


----------



## aki~ (Mar 4, 2019)

Yum!
Spicy Cheetos?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yuck
chocolate pudding


----------



## bbritney (Mar 4, 2019)

yum!!!!

goldfish?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

yum
quesadilla


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2019)

Yum!

Burritos with spicy chicken?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

yum (usually)
pancakes


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2019)

Yum!

Crepes?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

yum!
strawberry milkshake


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

Yum!!

pineapple pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yum!

Meatball sub?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yuck
sour cream & onion potato chips


----------



## carackobama (Mar 5, 2019)

Yum!

Mayonnaise?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 5, 2019)

Yuuuccck >.<

Sharp cheddar?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

Yum

Chocolate Oui?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 5, 2019)

I’ve never had one before but they look yummy!

Creme brulee?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2019)

Don't think I've had it, but always wanted to!

Cotton candy?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 5, 2019)

Yummmm

Waffles?


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 5, 2019)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 5, 2019)

yum

lasanga


----------



## carackobama (Mar 5, 2019)

Yum! (so long as it’s veggie haha)

Tuna?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 6, 2019)

yum
fish tacos?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2019)

Never had it, but I'm curious!

Conch fritters?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 6, 2019)

Never had them but they sound interesting!

Bubble tea?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 7, 2019)

ooooo yum! also depends what bubble tea it is
if its the original one, yum!!

salami?


----------



## gobby (Mar 7, 2019)

Yuck!

Angel hair pasta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2019)

Yum!

Shrimp tacos?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 8, 2019)

yum
chocolate-covered strawberries


----------



## carackobama (Mar 8, 2019)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2019)

Yum!

Sloppy joe?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 10, 2019)

Y U M

Barbeque brisket?


----------



## gobby (Mar 10, 2019)

Yuck!

Shrimp cocktail?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 10, 2019)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 10, 2019)

Yum!

Chocolate eclair?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2019)

Yum!

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 11, 2019)

Yum!

Barbecue sauce?


----------



## onionpudding (Mar 11, 2019)

Yuck!

Banana pudding?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 11, 2019)

Yuck, I’m not a huge fan of bananas ;-;

Mint ice cream?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2019)

yum!!
uh instant noodles (chicken flavour)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 12, 2019)

YUM! YES! I'D LIVE OFF OF THEM LOL

Coconut Truffles?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 12, 2019)

Yum!

Halloumi?


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 15, 2019)

I've never had it, but it looks yummy!

Cherry tomatoes?


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2019)

yum
beef stew


----------



## carackobama (Mar 17, 2019)

Yuck

Gyoza?


----------



## princepoke (Mar 17, 2019)

yuck 
im not a bige fan of gyoza, among all japanese foods

sushi?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 17, 2019)

Yum!

Mozzarella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 17, 2019)

*Yum!*

Zucchini?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 17, 2019)

its okay....
pork dumplings


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 18, 2019)

Yuck, dumplings sound good but I don't like pork.

Garlic bread?


----------



## slatka (Mar 18, 2019)

Yum, garlic bread is great

Stir Fry?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 18, 2019)

Yum!

Alfredo pasta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yum!

BLT?


----------



## XD001 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yum!

Ceviche?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2019)

Yuck!

Sushi?


----------



## XD001 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yum!

Falafel?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 18, 2019)

YUM!

Hummus?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 18, 2019)

yum!!!!!!
pita chips


----------



## carackobama (Mar 19, 2019)

Yum!

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## slatka (Mar 19, 2019)

Yum!

Baklava?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 19, 2019)

Yum!

Gummy bears?


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 19, 2019)

Yum!

Kit Kats


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Mar 19, 2019)

Yum!

Pho?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 19, 2019)

Yum!

Chicken and dumpling?


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 19, 2019)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

yuck.
buffalo wings?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

YUCK
thin mints?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 19, 2019)

Yum.

Straight up corn.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

yuck (but can be yum when it's in certain things like soups)
Canadian bacon


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Never had it, but heard it's good

French toast?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yum
grilled chicken


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Yum

Barbeque chicken?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yuck
kiwi


----------



## onionpudding (Mar 20, 2019)

Yum!

Orange chicken?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

yum!!!!
Pho


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Yum again lol

Peaches?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yum!

Fish sticks?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

yum!!
grilled shrimp


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Yumm

Groundnut soup?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yum (usually)
brown rice?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Yum, usually depends on what it's eaten with though!

Curry chicken?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2019)

yum!
uh udon


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

yum!!!!!
scrambled eggs


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Yum!

Sesame balls (jian dui)?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

yum
pork buns?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 21, 2019)

Yuck, but only because I don’t eat pork anymore!

Rice ball?


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 21, 2019)

Yum!

Cheese puffs?


----------



## LilD (Mar 21, 2019)

Yum!

Grapefruit?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

yum
pomegranate?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 21, 2019)

okay.
meringue? (not merengue)


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 21, 2019)

Yum!

Peach cobbler?


----------



## slatka (Mar 21, 2019)

hmm never had

margherita pizza?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 21, 2019)

yum!
a tasty cake


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2019)

Yum!

Carrot?


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

yum! 

mayonnaise?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 22, 2019)

Yum!

Raspberry sorbet?


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

Yum!

Macaroons?


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 22, 2019)

Yuck

Cheese puffs?


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

Meh not good not horrible

Dragon Fruit?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 22, 2019)

I’ve never had it before!

Doritos?


----------



## XD001 (Mar 22, 2019)

Yum!

Avocado?


----------



## bumblybee (Mar 22, 2019)

YUM! 

Licorice?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 22, 2019)

Yuck 

Sour gummies?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 22, 2019)

Hmmmm in between, yum if they're not too sour lol

Salsa?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 22, 2019)

Yum

Peanut butter?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2019)

Yum~

Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

yuck

Pumpkin ravioli?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 23, 2019)

Yum!

Feta cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2019)

Yum!

Tater tots?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 23, 2019)

Yum. 

Napa?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't know what that is

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 24, 2019)

Yuck

Hash browns?


----------



## gobby (Mar 24, 2019)

Yum!

Pork buns?


----------



## XD001 (Mar 24, 2019)

Yum!

Paella?


----------



## MayorLeigh (Mar 24, 2019)

Had to google it, but I love shrimp so Yum!!

How about Fritos chips dipped in peanut butter? (Gotta try it!!)


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Blech (do I have to say yuck? Yuck!)!

Pineapples?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 24, 2019)

Yum!

Flaming hot chips?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Yum!

Taquitos?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2019)

uh what is that.
um brussel sprouts


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Yuck

Tacos?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

yuck (except for fish tacos)
guacamole?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Yummmmmm!

White chocolate?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

So-so, usually too sweet but like the flavor itself (ie white hot chocolate)

Pancakes?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Yum

Popcorn?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Yum!

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

Yum!!!!!
crepes?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Yum!

Funnel cakes?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 25, 2019)

Yum!

Raisins?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Mostly yum!

Tiramisu?


----------



## onionpudding (Mar 25, 2019)

YUMYUMYUMMM!

Red Velvet cake?


----------



## gobby (Mar 25, 2019)

Not a fan but yum!

Swiss steak?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Never had it but looks awesome. I'll say yum!

Ferrero Rocher chocolates?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Yum!

(Gonna throw this out here, don’t kill me)
Ham and pineapple pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Yum! (send hate mail in PMs/VMs lol)

Supreme pizza?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Yum!

Chicken bake?
(They have them at Costco)


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> Ham and pineapple pizza?


That's the best thing that has ever and will be invented.

Yuck

Grasshopper?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Never had it, but can't imagine I'd say "yum" ;;

Original cheesecake?


----------



## gobby (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!
Pizza rolls?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!

Cheesy potatoes?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!

Baked potatoes?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum

Milk


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Yumm

Pineapple?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!

Chocolate eclair?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!

Hot pockets (in general)?


----------



## hestu (Mar 26, 2019)

Ehhh they're okay

Kiwi?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

yum.
Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

yum.
Chai tea?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!

Macha tea?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!

Mocha?


----------



## slatka (Mar 26, 2019)

yum 

coffee?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

yum.
apple pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Yum!

Tangerines?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 27, 2019)

Yum!

Granola?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

Yum!

Durian?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

Never had it but I'm curious!

Grapes?


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yum!

Custard-filled doughnut w/ chocolate on top?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2019)

*YUM!*

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yum!

Pepperoni and jalapeno pizza?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 27, 2019)

yum.
cornbread?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Meh.

Croissants?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 27, 2019)

yum! ♥
chicken nuggets?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Yum! (Well, usually)

Curly fries?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

YUM

Jamaican beef patties?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

never had them but i think i'll love them 

garlic bread?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

Cake pops?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

yuck

doughnuts?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Depends

Apple strudel?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

yuck

mayo?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

On a sandwich, yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

blueberry cheesecake?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

Mango smoothie?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

yum!

Avocado?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum

Pringle’s?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

popcorn?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

Carmel popcorn?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Ugh repeat


----------



## Sanji (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum

frosted flakes?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

Spam


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Yuck!

Peaches?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

yum? 

mangoes?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 28, 2019)

Yuck

Croissant?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

Cinnabon?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

Granola and yogurt?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

blueberries?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum.

Caramel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

Canned peaches?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 28, 2019)

yum!
raspberries


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Yum!

Chocolate-covered strawberries?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 29, 2019)

Yum!

Apricots?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2019)

yum!!!!!
Yogurt-covered raisins


----------



## lucylives (Mar 29, 2019)

Yuck!!!!!!!

liver?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

Eww.... yuckkkkkk!

Caviar? (snickers)


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 29, 2019)

Geehhh... yuck I'm sorry I want to sound fancy but I can't stand the texture and taste lol

Tuna rolls? (sushi)


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2019)

yum
cake pops?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 30, 2019)

Never heard of them, but sounds yummy!

Beef stew?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2019)

Yum!

Egg and sausage breakfast sandwich?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2019)

They're okay
French fries


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 31, 2019)

delicious! can't ever fault french fries.

crepes?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2019)

yum!!
sausages


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 1, 2019)

delicious! love them on my pizza and also love hot dogs!

noodles?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2019)

Yum. 

House Lo Mein?


----------



## slatka (Apr 1, 2019)

yum

tiramisu cake?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 1, 2019)

Yum~

Sour cream?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

Yum!

Taco salad?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 1, 2019)

Not yuck but not something I normally eat
Banana bread?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Yum!

Sour cream dip?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

o..kay?? idk i dont usually have sour cream dip, but i like it <3

potato chips?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yum!

Gyro?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

yum!
fish sticks


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

Yuck! 

Macaroons ?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

yum!!!
Garlic bread


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

YUMMY!! <3

how about a cold glass (or can?) of ginger ale?


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

Yummmm!

lasagne?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

yummm!

venison meatloaf?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Yuck

Tomato soup?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

yum (apparently it was my favorite food as a baby)
baked potatoes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yum!

Chocolate chip cookie?


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

YUUUUMM!!

Ice cream in general..?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

yum!!!!
White powdered doughnuts


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Yum! <3

Waffle fries?


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2019)

yum! <3

sweet potatoes?


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yum! 

Boba tea?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum <3

hashbrown?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

I can’t say eh so yum I guess

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Forgot a food)

Rice?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!

Cream cheese?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

yum?

poptarts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!

Omelette?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!!

cookies?


----------



## SugoiPurin (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!! <3
Pudding?


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2019)

yum!

teriyaki chicken?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

It’s ok, yum?

Tuna?


----------



## Halima (Apr 2, 2019)

hmm yum!

Cake?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

yum!!

salad?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

yuck

caviar?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Yuuucccckkkkkkkk

Pistachios?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!!

Salmon sashimi?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Yuck (I just don’t like fish)

Lemon Merengue Pie?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

yum? depends really but yum <3

dim sum?


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!

Macarons?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

super yum!!

dried mangoes?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!

Chocolate truffles?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 2, 2019)

yum!
Avocado toast


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!

Nutella?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum!

Sweet potato?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Yum-ish

Bacon?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

this is an unpopular opinion, but... Yuck

Pepsi?


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 3, 2019)

Pepsi's ok, we'll round it up to Yum...

sweet shrimp?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 3, 2019)

Yuck

Raspberries?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 3, 2019)

yum
apples?


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

delicious. yum.

cheesecake?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 3, 2019)

Yum!

Cheese fries?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Yum

Crepe?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 3, 2019)

Yum!

Coffee?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Yummmm!

Tea, Earl Grey, hot?


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 3, 2019)

Yum! 

Curry rice?


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

yuck. i am not very fond of it.

chili dogs?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

never tried it before XD
fried octopus?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 4, 2019)

Yuck

Butternut squash?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2019)

Yum!

Chicken tenders?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

Yum!

French Toast?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 4, 2019)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

Yum!

Baked Alaska?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 4, 2019)

yUM
ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Halima (Apr 5, 2019)

Yuuum!!

Chocolate milk?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 7, 2019)

Yum!

Froot Loops?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

YUM!!!

frosted flakes?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Eh. Ok. Not really yum or yuck... I guess more... yum.

Apple juice?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Yumm!!

apple cake?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Yum

Iced mocha?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2019)

yum ig dont think i tried

mackerel in tomato sauce?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

yuck?? never tried it but i dont think ill like it

Green tea?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Yum.

Bubble tea?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Yumm!!!

peanut butter?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Yuck!

Saltwater Taffy?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

what the heck is saltwater taffy? i'll say yum cause it looks kinda tasty

pomegranates?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 7, 2019)

Yum

Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Yum!

Caramel filled chocolate?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 7, 2019)

Yum! <3

Blackberries?


----------



## KipperDen (Apr 7, 2019)

Big yum!

Corn on the cob?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Yum!!

oreos?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Yuck.

Skittles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2019)

Yum!

Chicken bites?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 8, 2019)

Yuck

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

YUM!!

chicken nuugets? <3


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Yum!

Kettle corn?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

YUM!

Seasalt caramel icecream?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 8, 2019)

Yum!

Ramen?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

Yum!!

Sushi?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Yuck

Sherbet?


----------



## Toot (Apr 8, 2019)

Yuck

Ice Cream?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

YUM!!

tacos?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Yum!

Neapolitan Ice Cream?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 8, 2019)

Yum!

Mint tea?


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 8, 2019)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2019)

Yuuuum <3

Monster Energy Drink?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 12, 2019)

Yuck.

Pakoras?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

Yum

Flan?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum

Flan?


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 19, 2019)

Yum 


Oreo? :3


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

Ofc yummie :3 

Gummies?


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 19, 2019)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## Marte (Apr 19, 2019)

Yum.

Pavlova?


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

never tried it, but it looks pretty yum

marshmallows?


----------



## Marte (Apr 19, 2019)

Yum. If roasted
Chocolate fondant?


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

total yum!

tiramisu?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yum!

Fritos?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 22, 2019)

Yum!

Calzone?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum!

Calzone?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 22, 2019)

Yum!

Roast beef sandwich?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 22, 2019)

Yuck 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 22, 2019)

yum
mint choc ice cream


----------



## amai (Apr 22, 2019)

yum

takoyaki? c:


----------



## CuteYuYu (Apr 23, 2019)

yum~

Banana milk?


----------



## Miharu (Apr 23, 2019)

Yuck (only since I've never tried it before haha)

Cotton Candy?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 23, 2019)

Yummmm

Peanut butter?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 23, 2019)

Meh, I don’t hate it but I don’t love it!

Fish and chips?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2019)

Yum!

Philly cheese steak?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

What on earth is that?
potato cake


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 24, 2019)

Same question to you

Chocolate fudge ice cream


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

*YUM*

Shephard's pie?


----------



## Sobek500 (May 1, 2019)

yUM

Chicken Egg Rolls?


----------



## Antonio (May 1, 2019)

Yum

Orange chicken


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

yuck? idk never tried that, but it sounds strange to me ;w;

chocolate truffles?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2019)

Yum!

Pakoras?


----------



## carackobama (May 6, 2019)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## Hat' (May 6, 2019)

Never tried but I've heard good things about it so I guess I should try it? But I'm very fussy so I probably won't like it? So I'll probably go with yuck 

The Snickers candy bar?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 6, 2019)

Yuck! I don't like nuts 

Green bell pepper?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

Yuck! I only like the red / orange ones.. my guinea pigs love the green one tho! 

Chocolate-coffee-cake?


----------



## Beanz (May 6, 2019)

Yum!

Ravioli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 6, 2019)

Yum!

Gyro?


----------



## Naekoya (May 7, 2019)

yum!

cheesecake?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2019)

Yum!

Tomato soup with grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## Hat' (May 8, 2019)

Cheese is probably the thing I hate the most in terms of food so I'll give that a huge yuck.
Tomato soup is ok though, it's good with pasta too.

What about apple pie?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 8, 2019)

yum

frito pie?


----------



## trista (May 17, 2019)

Yum? I never tried it.

Lemons?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yum? I never tried it.

Lemons?


----------



## nanpan (May 18, 2019)

Yum!

Tuna Sub?


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Ew yuck! I hate fish and especially tuna so huge yuck from me.

Hmm... Nutella?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 18, 2019)

Yum!  

Cheese flavored Chips?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Yucky!!

celery?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 18, 2019)

Yuck!

Hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

yum

Coconut??


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

Yum!

Supreme pizza?


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

yasss

cheese


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 18, 2019)

yum

sushi


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

I don't like fish so yuck D:

French fries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

*YUM!*

Steak?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 19, 2019)

yum

salsa

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hat' said:


> I don't like fish so yuck D:



not that it matters, but iirc there does exist non-seafood sushi

if you'd ever be interested in looking further into


----------



## ThePhil (May 19, 2019)

yum

doritos


----------



## duckykate (May 19, 2019)

bleh :/

egg salad?


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

yuck

mackerel?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 19, 2019)

yuck.

Milkshakes


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

yum/yuck depending on flavour

dark chocolate?


----------



## duckykate (May 19, 2019)

yummm

jello


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

Yuck, kinda. The texture disgusts me but the taste in itself can be good sometimes! (by the way your signature makes me drool i don't know who that is but wheew)

Pepsi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 19, 2019)

Yum, I actually just had some LOL!

Fried catfish?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 19, 2019)

yum

water


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2019)

yum i guess

Coffee?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2019)

okay
a rainbow popsicle


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 19, 2019)

idk, tbt collectibles probably don't taste like much of anything yum

butter


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2019)

okay
bread


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Yum

Fluff


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

Depends what fluff it is
if its fluff from a pillow, i would say Yuck
grape soda


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Yum

Sour cream?


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

Yuck

Moonshine?


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Never tried it?

Cherry cola?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2019)

Yum!

Hot Pockets?


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

idk what that is but it sounds nice

tomato sauce out of the bottle with nothing?


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

****ing nasty xD

Deviled eggs?


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

yuck

Cooked Magikarps?


----------



## carackobama (May 21, 2019)

Yuck, poor Magikarp D:

Cookie dough?


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

plain?  yum

fried Knox?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 27, 2019)

I can't find any information online about what that is. Sorry!!
edit: Unless you meant fried chicken? In which case, yum!

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

yeah Knox is a chicken and he's stupid so yeah.

also yuck

boiled egg?


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2019)

yuck

garlic bread?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 27, 2019)

Sure, why not


Barbecue sauce?


----------



## carackobama (May 27, 2019)

Yum!

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Hat' (May 27, 2019)

Yuuuuum!!!! Love that.

Fried chicken?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2019)

*Yum for sure!*

BLT?


----------



## gobby (May 27, 2019)

Yuck!
Egg rolls?


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Yuck.

Chocolate.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 28, 2019)

Yum! 

Tacos?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 28, 2019)

It depends really

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Hat' (May 28, 2019)

Yuck D: I love chocolate but not as an ice cream flavor.

Well... Vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yum!

Greek yogurt?


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Yuck.

Potato


----------



## Hat' (May 29, 2019)

Yum!!!!!! in every of its forms!


Wine?


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

yum... shhh

champagne?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

i dont drink so i wouldnt know  shh yumm

bacon


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

100000/10

Grass


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

never tried it...so unknown xD

flower petal


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

yum.

wings.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

depends on the wings  

green slime


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

yum.

cow crap.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

depends what flavor

chicken brain


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

nom.

snapchat ghost.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yuck

mashed green beans


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

yuck ew gross

fingernails


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

not for me xD

an orange


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

ew

tasty cakes


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

ew i only eat non-tasty cake

lard


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

yum

donut


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yum

coffee


----------



## Sakura625 (May 29, 2019)

Yum!

Takoyaki?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yummm fried octopus balls

sushi!


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Blah.

Cucumber.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yum how dare u hate sushi

carrot


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Yum

Slushies?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yum

pickles


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Yuck!

Water?


----------



## Sakura625 (May 29, 2019)

Yuck, but I don’t like vegetables in general

Tiramisu?


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Yuck!

Pasta Carbonara?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yum

tuna salad


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Yum!

Mac and cheese?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yum

cheese burger


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Neutral.

Steak?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

meh not a big fan

cheese


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

6/10

Salami?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yum

pb and j


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Neutral.

Trout?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yum 

candy corn


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Nice

Poopcorn


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

oh wow i love poopcorn

sandywhitch


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

10/10

Candy floss?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

9/10 i think it'll rot your teeth xD

gummy candys


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

8/10

Flavoured water.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

hmm 8/10

water


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

4/10

Cooked rabbit?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

hmm 7/10

bucket o lard


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

10/10

Tangy?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

cat brains 10/10

how bout stuffin?


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

9/10

Turkey


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

9/10

how bout pie


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

8/10

Apples?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

7/10

how bout cheesecake


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yummm

birthday cake


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yum, in small doses, but I don't have a strong enough sweet tooth to eat more than one or two small slices.

Pakoras?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

never had any before

pizza


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yum!

Egg rolls?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

YUMMMMMMM

fried rice?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yum!!!

Apple sauce?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

a guilty pleasure indeed

grape juice?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yum!

Mac and cheese?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yumm

lo mien?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

I've never had it, but it sounds yummy!

Candy apples.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yumm

chow mein?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yum!

Fudge?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yumm

jelly beans?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yum!

Mayochup?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

never tried it

bacon


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

Yuck. I hate the texture.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## carackobama (May 30, 2019)

Yuck

Falafel?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 30, 2019)

Yuck.

Tomato soup?


----------



## Sakura625 (May 31, 2019)

Yuck ;;

Churros?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)

Yum!

Taco?


----------



## Hat' (May 31, 2019)

I never really ate Tacos... I know, I know. But I mean it looks good so I'd say Yum probably!

Melon Ice Cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)

Yum!

Ice cream in a cone?


----------



## Sakura625 (May 31, 2019)

Yum!

Curry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

Yum!

Klondike bars?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2019)

Yum!!

Tofu?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2019)

So yum!!

Sweet potato mash??

- - - Post Merge - - -

So yum!!

Sweet potato mash??


----------



## Hat' (Jun 10, 2019)

yuuuuum!!! Love that with a little bit of salt!!

Beetroots?


----------



## gobby (Jun 10, 2019)

Yum! I love any veg that tastes like dirt

Chile verde?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 10, 2019)

yummy! >w< 


Chocolate lava cookies?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 10, 2019)

Yum!

Lucky Charms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 10, 2019)

Yum!

Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 10, 2019)

Yummy! Cinnamon is my favorite! *^*


Fresh baked macaroons?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 11, 2019)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2019)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 11, 2019)

No, not a fan

Hash browns?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 11, 2019)

Yum, I wanted to make them for breakfast this morning! 

Oreos but mashed up and only a little milk mixed in so it’s like soup.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

YUM.  I want some right now!  *spoon in hand*

Ribs and mashed potatoes with gravy?


----------



## Ojo46 (Jun 11, 2019)

I’ll go with yum, though I find eating ribs awfully messy!

Kit Kats?


----------



## succulents (Jun 11, 2019)

yum! how about licorice?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 12, 2019)

Yuck D:

Pineapple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2019)

Yum!

Chocolate donut?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

Yum!

Bagels?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

Bagels

Bae goals

Bay gulls

Bay gals

Yum.

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2019)

Yum!

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 13, 2019)

I personally love them. Yum!

Broccoli and cheese casserole?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 13, 2019)

I’ve never had it!

Hummus?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 13, 2019)

Not really :<


Meatball Sub with a choice of chips?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

Yum!

Greek yogurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

yum :3

mustard crisps (yes they exist why i do not know)?


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

never had them! they sound interesting so im very intrigued to try them

chicken katsu?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 16, 2019)

Yuck because I’m vegan lmao

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 16, 2019)

Yuck! I don't really like pies, nor pumpkins to be honest.

Spaghetti?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 16, 2019)

yum

cotton candy?


----------



## runningwithbelievers (Jun 16, 2019)

yum!

pecan pie?


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 16, 2019)

Yuk  I don?t like sweets really.
Spicy ramen?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

Eh yuck, I don't really like spicy foods. 

Chicken chow mein?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 17, 2019)

I don't think I've ever had that specifically, but I've had chicken and I've had chow mein separately, and together sounds yummy!

Dried cranberries?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 17, 2019)

Yuck... Don't like fruits in any other form as their original one... I hate cooked or dried fruits D:
Yes I'm very fussy.

Strawberry Charlotte Cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

oh that... yum!

tiramisu?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

Yuuuum!! * - *

Fishsticks?


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

Yum! 

Garbanzo beans as a pizza topping


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

why not i love those/chickpeas with/on stuff so...yum.

avocado?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2019)

Yum!

Grilled hot dog?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 23, 2019)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

yum!

apple pie?


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 25, 2019)

Yum!

Banana


----------



## gobby (Jun 25, 2019)

Yuck!

Oatmeal?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 25, 2019)

yum!

jello?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 26, 2019)

It's fine, but I never make it for myself lol.

Tacos?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 26, 2019)

yuck.

crabs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

YUM!

uhhhh sauerkraut?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yuck!

Jerk chicken?

Edit: omg that sounds so mean I’m sorry shshdhdjdkdj


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

YUM!

Peaches?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum!

Onions?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yuck! (omg I feel bad for saying this)

Pork tenderloin?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum!

Funnel Cake?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum!

Cookies n Cream Ice Cream?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Yuck, sorry


Lo Mein?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum (never tried it but I searched it up and it looks good)

Mochi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum

Gyros?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum!

Ramen?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum!

Lasanga?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum!

Meatballs?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Yum!

Pesto?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

Yum!!

Greek yogurt?


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 15, 2019)

yum!

water?


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 15, 2019)

yum!

Kimchi?


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 15, 2019)

Yum

Pringles?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 16, 2019)

Yum! (But only salty / Paprika)

Mh... Gingerbread ?


----------



## Circus (Nov 16, 2019)

Yum! Swedish Fish?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2019)

i never tasted those copies but the candy fish we have here is alright ig?

pho?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 16, 2019)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2019)

Yum!

Pot roast?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

yuck

sponge cake?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 17, 2019)

Yes Yummy

Egg fried rice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2019)

Yum!

Sausage pizza?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 17, 2019)

yuck

hot dog


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 17, 2019)

Only if its Vegetarian, yum

Onion rings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2019)

Yum!

Hershey's Kisses?


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 17, 2019)

Super yummy! 

McDonald’s fries?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2019)

yum! 

root beer?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

Yuck Unless it's in a lollipop.

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 18, 2019)

Yuck

Chocolate milk?


----------



## Celinalia (Nov 18, 2019)

b i g  yum
tomatoes?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 18, 2019)

Yummmmm

Bean burrito?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 19, 2019)

yum

croquettes?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)

They are more than just yum, they are delectable!!

Ravioli?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2019)

Yum. There's this restaurant near me that serves butternut squash and lobster ravioli. Those are both some of the best pastas I've ever had.

Garlic bread?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)

Yum, can't beat it

French toast?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2019)

Yum!

Chicken sandwich?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2019)

Yum, especially if it's spicy. 

Apple crisp?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 21, 2019)

Yummy!

Pistachio nuts?


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 21, 2019)

Amazing

Pickled Seaweed?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 21, 2019)

Never tried it but Seaweed is yum!

Brussel sprouts


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2019)

Yum!

Peanuts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2019)

Yum!

Ham sandwich?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 25, 2019)

Yuck! Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

yummmm

ramen? not instant, but authentic ramen


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

dunno if i had that lol just other noodle dishes.. but i guess yum? lol

mac n cheese?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 25, 2019)

Yum!

Refried Beans?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

yuck

iced coffee?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yuck.

Waffles?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

yuck.

avocados?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 25, 2019)

Yuck

Tacos?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

depends on the kind, but if its like shrimp tacos or authentic tacos yum

peanut butter?


----------



## Flare (Nov 25, 2019)

Yum if with Jelly. Otherwise yuck.

Fish sticks?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yum

Pizza with anchovies?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

absolutely not lol

rice?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 25, 2019)

Yum, it's quite versatile in what you can put it in. 

Sushi?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

yum! i just had it few hours ago.

turkey and cheese sandwich?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yum!

Sesame chicken?


----------



## Stil (Nov 25, 2019)

yum

tuna


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 25, 2019)

Yuck
Alfredo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 25, 2019)

Yum, it's one of my favorite things to eat.

Ravioli?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 25, 2019)

Depends on the filling but yum

since thanksgiving is coming up for Americans 

Ham?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

yuck

guacamole?


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 26, 2019)

yuk

spinach and ricotta ravioli?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

yum

Pepperoni?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 26, 2019)

Yummy!

Mango sorbet? (Never actually had it lol)


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

yum 

chick fil a


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yum!

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

Yum

Meatball sub?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 26, 2019)

Y u m

Spaghetti?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 26, 2019)

Yum

Ham and cheese sandwich 


And ew sorbet is minging


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Yum!

Fluffernutter?


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

I had no idea that was a word.

Stuffing. Keeping the thanksgiving food spirit alive.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Never had it so Yuck I guess

Pasta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yuck

Fruit Punch?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Yum.

Nutella on toast?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yum!

Cheese Pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Yum.

Veggie burger?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yum!

Lasagna


----------



## Greninja (Nov 27, 2019)

yuck

Sweet mashed potatoes?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yum!

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2019)

I've never tried it, but I think it's yummy!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 27, 2019)

yum

pumpkin pie?


----------



## spookyaleks (Nov 27, 2019)

yum!

chicken nuggets?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Never had it so Yum?

Black Forest Cake?


----------



## seeds (Nov 28, 2019)

never tried but looks yummy!!

pudding cups? c


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Yum!

Iceberg Lettuce?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2019)

It's so bland-tasting to me, so I'll say yuck.

Stuffing?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 28, 2019)

YUM lol I ate so much of it today.

Turkey?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 28, 2019)

Yum!

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

Not sure if I've actually tried it, but sounds yum!

Takis?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 28, 2019)

yum! but in moderation 

kraft mac and cheese (#collegestudentlife)


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yum!

Apple Pie?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 29, 2019)

yum!!

bagels


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2019)

Yum! Unfortunately I don't have any right now.

Carrot cake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yum!

Biscuits?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2019)

Yum. Especially cheese biscuits. 

Parmesan cheese?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yum!

Kraft Dinner?


----------



## Flare (Nov 29, 2019)

YUM

Cheesesteak?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yuck

Cucumbers?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Yuck since I can't have pepperoni.

Pasta with no sauce? (Just made this up.)


----------



## Cynicat (Nov 30, 2019)

yuck!

chocolate on bread (its a thing in my country)


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Yum!

Cheese Danish?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

Yum!

*T H E S O U L S O F T H E I N N O C E N T*


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

YUMMM

shrimp?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yuck!

Basa Fish?


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

never had it.. probably yum

Duck?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2019)

If I say yuck, Kate will hate me. If I say yum, Kate will hate me even more. Luckily I've never eaten duck. 

Chowder?


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

if its clam chowder, then yuck

grilled onions?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

Yum.

How 'bout fried onion rings?


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

Yummmm

macaroni and cheese


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 1, 2019)

Yummm

Eggnog lol


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yuck

Gingerbread Cookie?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

yum!!

cheesecake?


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

LITERALLY my favorite dessert in the world

Coffee?


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

Yum
Creme brule?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yum! 

Jasmine Tea?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2019)

yum i'd imagine

cheese pizza


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

Yum

Pineapple pizza


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2019)

Yum*

*Pineapple can be good on pizza if the pizza is already good to begin with. If the pizza is bad or just mediocre, pineapple will only make it worse. 

French toast?


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

Yummm

Pecan pie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yum!

Apple Tart?


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

yum!

bagels with cream cheese


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 2, 2019)

yummm

salsa + lime chips


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

yum

spotted dick? its a real thing  lol


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

Never tried it but tbh it looks good.

Teriyaki Chicken?


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

hecka yum!

toffee


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

SUPER yum!!

Cranberries?


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

I enjoy jellied cranberry sauce lol so yum i guess

bread and butter?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yum!

Hash brown?


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 2, 2019)

Yum!

Snickers cheesecake?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Sounds yummy~ 

Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yum! 

Chocolate Milk?


----------



## Pixori (Dec 3, 2019)

Yum!!~ If there's not a lot of chocolate tho. u v u

California rolls?~


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yum! (I found them once in Canada.)

Boiled Eggs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## Pixori (Dec 3, 2019)

Yum! Especially when they have frosting on them ughhh. 

Strawberry shortcake rolls?


----------



## SCORPA15 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yum!

Empire Biscuit?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yuck!

Vanilla Ice Cream?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 3, 2019)

Super Yum

Chocolate Bar


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Definitely yum~

Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2019)

Yum. I used to have them all the time. 

Calamari?


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

yum

shrimp?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 4, 2019)

*Yum!!!* That's my favorite food. 

Barbecue chips?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum _*only if*_ they're lays *honey* barbecue chips

funyuns?


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

YUCK

chik-filet


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum :3

pirates BOOTY


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yummmm

pineapple pizza


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

the *most* yum

ginger beer


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yummmm

moscow mules


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

very yum

pop tarts


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yuck!

Apple Sauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

yuck!

green tea?


----------



## buniichu (Dec 5, 2019)

Yuck!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

tuna sandwich


----------



## mogyay (Dec 5, 2019)

yuck!

blueberry muffin


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

gingerbread


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

white chocolate


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2019)

yuck

pumpkin spice coffee?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yum!

Apple Pie?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

Yum

Boiled egg


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yum! Seaweed?


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yuck
tostitos cheese dip


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum :3

fritos bean dip


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yuck

Tempura?


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yum
mcormicks peppercorn blend


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum but omg you don't eat that straight so idk if its considered a "food" lol

string cheese


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yum!
Gala Apple?


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yuck

totinos pizza rolls


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

red licorice


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

salt


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

Ploom said:


> yum but omg you don't eat that straight so idk if its considered a "food" lol


Same answer >:v

turkey sandwich


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

duck


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

never had  probably yum?

maple syrup (the real kind)


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

kinda yum

blueberry pancakes


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

cornbread


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yuuummmm

pho


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

YUM D: *so* yum

creamy tomato soup


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yummmm

quinoa


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

roasty toasty vegetable medley


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

mmmmm yummmm
holographic meatloaf


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

always looked kinda yum tbh

gummy krabby patties


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

best candy ever yummest

circus peanuts


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2019)

Yum. It's what I deserve. 






Chum nuggets?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

Lol yuck 

Pretty patties?


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

cat kibble


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

well i ate that once when i was a kid, but im gonna say yuck

mega funyun


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yukkkkk
flaming hot cheetos


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yuck >:v

baby goldfish


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yum

calamari


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum if they're nice and crispy 

whole wheat bread


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yuck
raw onion


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum if sliced thin on something, yuck if plain

blue cheese


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

yum, 
spinach --- lets go play vr soon


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

yum love spinach 

sure i didnt know you wanted to!

goat cheese


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

yuck.

Pasta


----------



## Ploom (Dec 6, 2019)

yum

orange juice


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum

Goldfish crackers?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 6, 2019)

yum

nilla wafers


----------



## Stil (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Ploom (Dec 6, 2019)

yum

strawberry milk


----------



## Stil (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum 
Tums


----------



## Ploom (Dec 6, 2019)

yuck 








macarons


----------



## Pixori (Dec 6, 2019)

YUUUM. I love the vanilla types they sell at Trader Joe's. Ughhhh they're so good. 

Carrot cake?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum!

Popcorn?


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum x10

Soy milk?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum!

Vanilla Ice Cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum! Had some today, actually.

Hamburger patty?


----------



## Ilovesteiner (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum

Lemon cheesecake?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum!

Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2019)

Yum~

Blueberries?


----------



## Stil (Dec 7, 2019)

yum

sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Ploom (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum

Green bean


----------



## Stil (Dec 7, 2019)

yum,
walnuts


----------



## Ploom (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum

Chocolate chip


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!

Candy Canes?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum

tangerine


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!

Poutine?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 7, 2019)

Never had poutine 
It’s like French fries and stuff?
Yum if so

baked potato


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum! And it’s just regular fries with gravy and cheese curds on top, a Canadian dish!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!

Pudding?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum
And that actually sounds so good

Captain crunch


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!
Orange juice?


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

I don’t want to say yuck cause it sounds kinda rude but I strongly dislike orange juice, sorry!

Nachos?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!

Chips?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!

Doritos?


----------



## MrMister5555 (Dec 7, 2019)

yum!

Apple cider?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum!

Eggplant?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 7, 2019)

yum

radishes


----------



## Stil (Dec 7, 2019)

Ew

Grandmas cookies


----------



## Ploom (Dec 7, 2019)

yum <3






butterfinger


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2019)

Yum

Three Musketeers?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 7, 2019)

yum

sushi?


----------



## Stil (Dec 7, 2019)

yum

cuttlefish


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yuck.

Alphabet Soup?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 8, 2019)

yum

caramelized onions


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yuck

Bounty? (The chocolate bar)


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 8, 2019)

Yum

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yum!

Alfredo?


----------



## Stil (Dec 8, 2019)

yum!
Rum?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

yuck

sashimi?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

Yum 

Oatmeal?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yum!

Coffee and Carmel Muffin?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

Yumm!!

Omelette??


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yum!

Tiramisu?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Never tried it.
Baked beans?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

hmm yum.

Soup?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Yuck.
Smokey cheese?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

Hmmm yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

DELICIOUS!
Egg noodles?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

Yum

Carrots


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Yuck

Tuna?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yuck

crackers?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Generally yum, though it depends on what the cracker is. 

Chili?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Yum!

Potato salad?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Yum!

Lobster?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yum!

Scallops?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yuck.

Pizza?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Yum.

Mushrooms?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum

Potatoes?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Stephanie92 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yuck!

Apple pie?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum!

Curry?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2019)

yuck

baked beans?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum

Salad?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum!


Gala Apple?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum

Hotdog?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yuck.

Fries?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

yum!

cheesecake?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yuck.

Burger?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

yuck.

dumplings


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

yum.

fried chicken?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum

Sundae?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

yum but allergic to it..

mashed potatoes ?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum

Rice?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

yum.

grapes?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum

Blackberries?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

yum.

strawberries?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum!

Hamburger?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum

Tomatoes?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum!

Iceberg Lettuce?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yuck.

Carrots?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum!

Tilapia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum! (In a way.)

Black forest cake?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum!

Tres leches cake?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

Yum! 

Banana bread?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 19, 2019)

Yuuuuum!

Scrambled eggs with potatoes?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 20, 2019)

Never tried that but sounds yum

Shrimp?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yuck.

Lindor Chocolate? (Any kind.)


----------



## carackobama (Dec 20, 2019)

Yum! <3

Coffee cake?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 20, 2019)

yummy

Doritos?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 20, 2019)

Depends on the flavour

Blackberries?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2019)

yum!

watermelon flavoured stuff eg. sweets, icecream etc


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 20, 2019)

Love watermelon flavors as long as it isn't sour!

Whipped cream?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yum!

Hershey kisses?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 21, 2019)

Yum!

Hummus?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yuck.

Tomato?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

yum

steak?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

OMG Yummmmmmm

Salmon?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Yuck.

Pizza?


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 27, 2019)

Yum!

Unsalted tortilla chips?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

I don't mind them, yum i guess

Juicy red saveloy


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2019)

yum

soy beans?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 27, 2019)

Yuck!

Eggnog?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum-ish? I’m in between xD

Ramen noodles? :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Idk. Yum I guess.

Carmel?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum! 

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum (in moderation)

Cranberries


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

Yuck

White chocolate?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum

Maple fudge?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum!

Naan bread?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum! <3

Pineapple juice?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2019)

yum!

cherry blossom-flavoured food


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Yum!

Meatballs?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 29, 2019)

Yuck (purely because I’m vegan tho haha)

Greek yogurt?


----------



## Alex.The.Juggla (Dec 29, 2019)

Yum
Cucumber sandwiches?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 29, 2019)

Yum

Pumpkin spice latte?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yum!

Carrot Cake?


----------



## Hurricane Myranda (Dec 29, 2019)

*Yum!

Orange cream popsicles?​*


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

Yum!

Tempura vegetables?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 30, 2019)

Yummmmyyyyy

Onion rings?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

Yum

Potatoes?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

Yum!

Raspberry and white chocolate cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

Yum!

Marshmallows?


----------



## Dexon (Dec 30, 2019)

yum! chocolate bar?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Yum!

S'mores?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 31, 2019)

yummm

linguine?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2019)

never tried it but it looks yum!

black pudding?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum!

Chocolate truffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum!

Ramen noodles?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah they're all right had some the other week.

Big mac


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum

Tater tots?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

No idea what they are because we don't seem to have them in England

Big tasty with bacon


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yuck (don’t like bacon).

White cheddar cheese?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Isn't cheddar cheese meant to be white in the first place? I'll say yum as I've eaten all sorts of cheeses both expensive and cheap from a variety of mammals.....

Brie


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Idk what that is. 

Rice?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum

Eggs?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Provided they're free range and cooked to a high standard, yum. Can't stand it when there's runny bits of the clear fluid in the fried egg. My eggs must be 100% cooked or I will turn them down / eat round them

Risotto


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum

Chocolate-covered apples?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Yuck. Don't really like the contrasting flavours.

Breaded Wholetail Scampi (genuine Norway Lobster not the cheap alternatives including catfish)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum

Gumbo soup?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

No idea what gumbo is as I am english lol

Grits (no idea what they are but I'll put it here for the benefit of our American belltreeers)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yuck, just not a fan.

Sushi?


----------



## Dexon (Dec 31, 2019)

Mm sushi is good!

Fries?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum

Bananas?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

In extreme moderation, yum.

Caviar


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yuck.

Graham crackers?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

No idea, yum?

Cream crackers


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

I had to look it up lmao, never heard of it. Doesn't look appealing.

Fried fish?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah don't mind it

Smoked haddock


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Yuck.

Black forest cake?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum, one of my favorite cakes. 

Milk? (Just plain from a glass, can be any percent).


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum!

Orange juice?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum!

Fries?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum!

Apple juice?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum!

Pasta?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Yum!

Icecream?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese? (Any kind?)


----------



## carackobama (Jan 1, 2020)

Yum!

Curly fries?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

Yum!

Honey?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2020)

Yum

Black coffee?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Yum

Chicken nuggets


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2020)

if they’re vegan chicken nuggets then yum 

lemon drizzle cake?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Yum

Dark chocolate?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2020)

It depends how dark, but if it’s like 60/70 percent then yum!

falafel?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Yum

Chocolate Mousse cake?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Yum!

Fruit cake?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Yuck

Reeses peanut butter cups?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

Yuck

Fried rice?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 3, 2020)

Depends from where, but yum

Lo mein?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Never tried it.

Smarties?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

Mostly yum lol
I only like certain colors (white and purple are 10/10) lmao

Caramel candy? (like werther's or anything similar)


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2020)

Yum!

Blue raspberry flavoured things?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 3, 2020)

Yum??

peanut butter?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 3, 2020)

Yum

Cashews?


----------



## Licorice (Jan 3, 2020)

Meh

Mcdonald's hasbrowns


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Yum

Licorice?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yuck.

Ketchup?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 3, 2020)

Yum (not on its own of course). 

Marshmallows?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

yum, but only if its toasted


broccoli?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yum!


Chocolate?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)

yum!

butter?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Yum

Salad?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

yum (depending on the kind)

gingerbread?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Yum (how come everyone says “depending on the kind” to my posts?  LOL)

Cookies


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum!

Fish and chips?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum with salt and viniger

Black olives


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

yum

strawberry chocolate?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum!

Noodles?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

yum!

Lava cookies?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum! <3

Blueberries?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum! :3

Boba Tea?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum! I’ve started drinking it recently and I love it <3

Green tea?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2020)

Yuck.  I just can’t drink tea :c

Sundae?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum! Just don't like the cherries on top ><

Hot Chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum!

Cinnamon sticks?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum

Breaded Wholetail Scampi


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

Yuck

Fried egg?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum provided it is cooked to a very high standard and the white stuff of the egg is not seethrough or viscous , and the white stuff is very firm and holds together well. Personally for me, the longer the egg is fried the better.

Breaded Wholetail Scampi


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2020)

Don't think I've had it, but sounds amazing

Salmon?


----------



## allainah (Jan 5, 2020)

good raw, hate it cooked

creamed spinach?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2020)

yuck

ramen?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

Yuck.

Brownies?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 7, 2020)

Yuuuuum!!!

Blueberry pie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

Yum!

Apricots?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum!

Peaches?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum

Broccoli?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum!

Spinach?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

yum!

butternut squash?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Yuck

Asparagus?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum!

Reese's cups?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum!

Snickers?  You’re not you when you’re hungry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

It's weird cause I have to be in the mood for it. Most of the time im not so I'll say meh 

Totinos pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

never had lol also where dat totinos boy

mackerel in tomato sauce?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2020)

Never had, but yuck...

Sour gummy worms?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

Sheila said:


> never had lol also where dat totinos boy?



He's hiding in the realms of discord lol


@above yummmm 

Green bean casserole?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum! I make it for the holidays every year <3

Fruit salad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum (I was actually planning to have one today).

Wendy's Baconator? (I've heard some say it's delicious while others think it's disgusting)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum!

Tuna?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

yuck

lobster?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum

Shrimp?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Yuck.

Apple Juice?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Yummy

Pomegranate juice?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Yum!

Honey?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Yuck.

BLT?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

honey is yum ok :'( lol jk

Yum!

Barbecue chicken?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

Yummmmm

Honey mustard?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2020)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yum!

Jello?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2020)

ehh kinda yuck ig lol

green tea?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

It's alright

Chai?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2020)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Jan 12, 2020)

yummy 

cannoli?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Kinda yum...I get a tummy ache after I eat it...

Tiramisu?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Yum!

Green tea icecream?


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

Haven’t tried that but I would. So yum?

Black olives


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Yum!

Kit-Kats?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yum!

Coffee?


----------



## allainah (Jan 12, 2020)

yum

chai tea?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Never had it! Yum?

Spinach Casserole?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Yuck.

Pasta? (Any type.)


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 13, 2020)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum

Enchiladas


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

Never tried it before

Cookies?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum! <3

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yuck (don’t like Pistachios)

Mint chip icecream?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2020)

yum!

meatballs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## allainah (Jan 14, 2020)

yum

cotton candy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum

Tres leches cake?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

Never tried it

Bread?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum (how could you not like bread!  )

Water?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Double Posted...

Yogurt?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Ham?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Salad?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum! (Just had it XD)

Apples?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Oranges?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Pineapples?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

OOOHHH! Yummmmmmmmmy!

Pomegranates?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Peaches?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Pears?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Coconut?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Eggplant?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Squash?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Cauliflower?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Lettuce?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Asparagus?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Potatoes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum~

Pistachios?


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum!

Guacamole ?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2020)

Yum. 

Meatloaf?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese Ramen? :3​


----------



## Miharu (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum~ (if it's like sprinkling some cheese on ramen) 

Mochi?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Yummy

Tuna?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2020)

Yuck 

Bubblegum?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Depends on the brand. That bulky chalky stuff that's everywhere around Halloween...nope.

Onions?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum

Celery?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Yuck

Raisins?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum

Raisin Bran cereal?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Yuck

Oatmeal?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2020)

Yuck.

Pizza?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

The one thing I'm most sure of in my life, yum!

Cauliflower pizza...?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 15, 2020)

never tried it but yum i guess!

green apples?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum!

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Never tried it but I’m picky so probably yuck. no offense

Sour candy? any kind!


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

War Heads! Yes, most sour candies are yum.

3 Musketeers?


----------



## Byebi (Jan 15, 2020)

Yuck ((not that bad but just too sticky for me maybe?))

Banana bread?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum! Me and my sis make banana nut bread!

White chocolate?


----------



## gobby (Jan 15, 2020)

YUCK

Salsa and chips?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum

Hummus?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

gobby said:


> YUCK
> 
> Salsa and chips?



Haha I don’t like white chocolate either



minisam said:


> Yum
> 
> Hummus?




Never tried it, and I don’t really have a judge for it yet.

Peeps? any color!


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Absolutely not, get them away from me! 

S'mores?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum!

Carrot Cake?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Yuck.

Blueberries?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Yummers

Watermelon?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

OF COURSE OMGGGG

Lettuce?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2020)

Depends on the type, so technically yum lol

Yogurt?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Yuck.

Apples? any kind!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum!

Tangerines?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

Kind of yum.

Bananas?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Raspberries?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Boba tea?


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum

Whipped cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Rocky road icecream?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Cranberries?


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum

Gyro?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 16, 2020)

Yuck. sadly allergic 

Donuts? any kind!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Roast beef sandwich?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Potato salad?


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

Yes, but no celery!

Pulled pork?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!

Pepperoni?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yuck!

Onion Tart with Goat Cheese?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 16, 2020)

Yum!!

bagel and blueberry cream cheese?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 16, 2020)

Yuck.

Pancake(s)?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum! They’re my favourite food <3

Hotdog?


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum! Ketchup, sauerkraut, chili. I’m good with any type of hot dog.

Hamburgers?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum!

Fruit smoothies?


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum!

Okra?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yuck.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum

Orange juice?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Yuck.

Grape juice?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Yuck.

Pomegranate Juice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yuck.

Apple juice?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Yummy!

Strawberry-Banana Smoothie?


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 17, 2020)

omnom

plain cooked white rice? (with nothing else lol)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum

Bagels?


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 17, 2020)

yum

dried goji berries?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum!

Dried Prunes?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum!

Plums?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum

Liver?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Yuck.

Green apples?


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Coconut?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum, especially in cookies or shrimp.

Banana cream pie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2020)

Yuck

Bibimbap?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Corn dog?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Strawberry Ice Cream?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 18, 2020)

Yummmmmy!

peanut butter on toast?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!


Peanut Butter and Grape Jelly Sandwich?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy!


Pop-Tarts?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Biscuits?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Yuummyy!

White/Green grapes?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Katsu curry?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum

Green olives?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Eh...not really a fan, but their ok!

Chocolate Syrup?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 18, 2020)

Massive yum for anything chocolate lol!

cheesecake?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY! You would have to have bodybuilders to separate the cheesecake and me!

Chocolate Chip Pancakes?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes yes yes yum!

Bacon sandwich?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

An Egg Sandwich?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum - only if its scrambled

onion rings?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum~

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yuck.

Baguette?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

A Cuban Sandwich?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Tomato basil soup?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Chicken Tortilla Soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Alphabet Soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy!

Macadamia Nut Cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Almonds?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Cashews?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 18, 2020)

Yuck!

Pork Chops?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum

Strawberry icecream?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum? (I used to love it but now it's kinda meh)


Butter?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum? It is good on things, but eating it alone...

Deep Fried Oreos?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate-covered almonds?


----------



## Shawna (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate popcorn?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yuck (I don’t like popcorn).

Chocolate-covered apples?


----------



## gobby (Jan 18, 2020)

Yuck!

Chocolate covered potato chips?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Yuck!

Chocolate covered cake?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!

Blueberries?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Yuck.

Raspberry?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum

Toast?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum!


Brussels Sprouts?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2020)

Yum

Pork cutlet bowl?


----------



## minisam (Jan 19, 2020)

Yum

Wasabi?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Yuck

Ruffles?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

Yum! Just ate some this morning. 

Pineapple?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Yum

Coconut milk?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

Yuck.

Pickles?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2020)

Yuck 

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Yum

Strawberry sundae?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2020)

Ooh yum

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Yum!

Crackers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Yum

Anchovies?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 20, 2020)

Yuck

Dried fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yuck

Pickles?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Mangoes?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Broccoli?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 20, 2020)

yum

cherry yoghurt?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Chocolate shake?


----------



## minisam (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Tiramisu?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2020)

Yuck.

Sausage biscuit?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Mashed potatoes with gravy?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 20, 2020)

Yummmmmmmmmy!

Salsbury Steak?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum!

Green beans?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Crackers?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yum

Vanilla icecream?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yum!

Pasta?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yum!

Scones?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Yum

French fries?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2020)

Yum

Deep fried Oreo?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Yum

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 23, 2020)

Yuck

Oatmeal?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

Yum!


Iceberg Lettuce?


----------



## Limon (Jan 23, 2020)

Yuck!

Pears?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Yuck

Potatoes?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

Yum!

Muffins?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Yum!

Donuts?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## KantoKraze (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum!

Pad thai?


----------



## KantoKraze (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum!

Pad thai?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 24, 2020)

I’ve never had it, but probably yum!

Korean fried chicken?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 24, 2020)

Never tried it, but sounds Yum!

Vegan cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yuck.

Parmesan chicken?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Never had it, sounds good though!


Kraft dinner?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum

PB&J sandwich?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum

Potato chips?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum !! Pesto?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum

Yogurt?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum!

Gingerbread men?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum I was never a big fan of yogurt but I found this one brand of coconut yoghurt which is the BOMB

Chickpeas?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow lame. 
Yum gingerbread !


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum

Cookies?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 24, 2020)

Yum

Mincemeat tarts?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Idk what those are, but yum

Poptarts?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum!

Toaster strudels?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Never tried it but it sounds really good!

Ketchup?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum

Mayonnaise?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum, but in moderation.

Fried catfish?


----------



## Toska (Jan 25, 2020)

Yuck.

Rare steak?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yuck! 

Sub sandwich?


----------



## Toska (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum 

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## dorohedoros (Jan 25, 2020)

definitely yum.

chocolate truffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum

Biscuit with gravy?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum

Chocolate covered Crickets


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yuck

Animal crackers?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum!

Hot Chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum

Hot chocolate... with marshmallows?


----------



## Toska (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum 

Baked chips?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum!

Baked potato?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum! 

Apples?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum!

Jello?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yum!

Pudding?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2020)

Depends what kind, but yum!

Rose flavoured food?


----------



## matt (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't even know what that is haha, yuck

do you like Shrimp (yuck)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Lol yum (especially coconut shrimp, fight me lol xoxo)

Oatmeal?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Wafers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate cake?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum! <3

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum! 

Digestive cookies?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Never tried them, but sounds interesting!

Salmon?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yuck 


Honey?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Ube?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yuck

Cheese?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum

Cake?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Mangoes?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese pizza?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Pineapples?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Pineapples... on cheese pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum, don't judge me ♡

Chicken breast?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Corn bread?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Dinner rolls?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

spaghetti using spaghetti squash as noodles


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum!

Tilapia?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2020)

yum!

flan?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2020)

Eh, yum I guess!

Custard?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum, if not too sweet lol

Nutella?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum!! 

Brussel sprouts?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum! 

Pumpkin.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

Yuck.

Bagels?


----------



## Toska (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

Yum!

Butter?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2020)

Yuck tbh

Hummus?


----------



## Toska (Jan 28, 2020)

Yuck!

White chocolate?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2020)

Yum!

Dried apricots?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 28, 2020)

Yuck

Black Beans?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

Yum!

Okra?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

yum! 

peas?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yuck! 

Country fried steak?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

Yum!

Cauliflower?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yuck

Bananas?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Yum!

Croutons?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2020)

Meh

Candyfloss?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2020)

YUM

Jello?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Yum!

Funnel cake?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate sundae?


----------



## Toska (Jan 30, 2020)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Yum!

Orange juice?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yum!

Hot dogs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Yum!

Apples?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2020)

Yum!

Pitta bread?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2020)

Yummmm

Strawberries ?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yum!


Jello?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2020)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Yuck (I don’t like cheesecake).

Salad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese pizza with pepperonis?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum, even though I can’t eat meat anymore haha

Pasta with Alfredo sauce?


----------



## Toska (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Onions?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Grapes?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Cream cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

ehh yum i guess as long as it's used in foods and desserts not on its own lol

garlic bread?


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yuck.

Strawberry sorbet?


----------



## allainah (Feb 1, 2020)

yum,

creamed spinach?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Peaches?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Apples?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

French Fries?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!
Pretzels?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!

Birthday cake?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!

Whipped cream?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!

French Fries?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!
Breadsticks?


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 2, 2020)

Tasty :')
Mango?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum I guess!

Pineapple?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!
Nutella?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum! <3

Raspberry sorbet?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate truffles?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum!

Coffee


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

Yuck (I just don’t drink coffee anymore).

Strawberry banana smoothie?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yuck

Oranges?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 3, 2020)

Yum!

Froot Loops?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yum!

Tempura?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

Y U M 

durian? lol


----------



## carackobama (Feb 3, 2020)

I’ve never tried it!

Coconut?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Never tried one

Turnips?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yum!

Peanut butter?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yum!!

Marshmallows?


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 4, 2020)

Yuck :'( 

Seaweed?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

yum!

artichoke?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2020)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 4, 2020)

Used to be Yuck, is becoming Yum!!

Dark Chocolate?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2020)

Yum, as long as it’s not too bitter!

Hash browns?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

yum!

squash?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yuck

Tangerine?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 5, 2020)

Yum

White Chocolate?


----------



## Pixori (Feb 6, 2020)

My favorite type of chocolate! Yuuum!! 

Cheez Doodles?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 6, 2020)

I’ve never tried them!

Croissant?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 6, 2020)

Yummy! Had one yesterday 

shortbread?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 6, 2020)

Yum!!

red grapes?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 6, 2020)

yum! 

spaghetti?


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2020)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 7, 2020)

Yummmm

croissant?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yum

Lobster?


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2020)

Yuck 

Oatmeal?


----------



## PugLovex (Feb 7, 2020)

yuck 

pickles?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2020)

Yuck

Granola?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 7, 2020)

Meh 

Perogies?


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2020)

Yum 

Peas?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2020)

Yuck

Mash Potatoes


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 7, 2020)

Yum

Curry?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

yuck but i cant really it curry lol

caramel popcorn?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yum!


Grilled Cheese?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2020)

Yum if it has meat or other things on it. Yuck if it's just cheese and nothing else. 

Roasted peanuts?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yum! 

Cream puffs?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Yum!


Cherries?


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

Yuck 

Onions?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 10, 2020)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

Yum! ill actually be growing strawberries soon actually!

Kale?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Yum!


Maple Syrup?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 10, 2020)

Yum! 

Pizza pockets?


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2020)

I've never heard of those, but they sound good!

Olives?


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

yuck. 

pizza?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 10, 2020)

Yum.

Grilled Cheese?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 14, 2020)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

yum! 

cheesecake?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

Yum

Dumplings?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

yum!

bao buns?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 14, 2020)

YUM!!

peanut butter


----------



## carackobama (Feb 14, 2020)

Yuck D:

chocolate truffles?


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

yuck

marshmallows?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 14, 2020)

yum I guess

caramel?


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

yum

ginger ale?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

yum! 

mac n cheese?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 14, 2020)

YUM!! 

Patty melt?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2020)

Yuck 

Broccoli?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

yum! 

cherries?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2020)

Yuck

Pineapple?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

yum! 

jolly ranchers?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 15, 2020)

Yum! 

Chocolate cake?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 16, 2020)

Yum!

Licorice?


----------



## allainah (Feb 16, 2020)

yum, kinda, its ok

mochi?


----------



## Celine (Feb 16, 2020)

Yum

Radish?


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

yuck

eggplant?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 16, 2020)

Yum

Mussels


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 16, 2020)

Never tried it, but yuck! 

Chowder?


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

yum!

bacon?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

Yuck

Scones?


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

depends on what kind

olives?


----------



## Toska (Feb 18, 2020)

Yuck.

Mozzarella cheese sticks?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 18, 2020)

yum

chocolate croissant?


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

yum! 

blueberries?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 19, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese puffs?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

yum

marzipan?


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

never had 

bologna? why is it spelt like that


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

yumm, lmao i like to pronounce it how its spelled, just to make people hate me

cheese bagel?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yum! 

Yogurt parfait?


----------



## Toska (Feb 26, 2020)

Yum!

Lemons?


----------



## maple22 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yuck on their own, but yum when squeezed in dishes
Cheese puffs


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Yummmmm

Red thai curry


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

Yuck 

Pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

ehh neutral more yum tho lol

pickles?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

YUM
It’s 5:40 am and I’ve already had one 

Pho?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)

Yum.

Baked beans?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

Eh, yuck I think 

Sushi?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 27, 2020)

Never had it, but sounds yum! 

Baguettes?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Yum, bread is bread.

Tofu?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

Yum!!

Pears?


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Yummm. Raw or baked with cinnamon!

Pozole?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

i have no idea what that is lmao

pineapple?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

yum

watermelon?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

Yummm!!

Gummy bears?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

YUMMM

jelly beans?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

depends on the flavour but overall,, yum!!

caramel?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

absolutely yum

chocolate?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 28, 2020)

Yum, yum, and more yum! 

Fish fillets?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

yum

steak?


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Yuck

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

never tried it...

caramel corn?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 28, 2020)

Yum!

Crepes?


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Yum!! Cream cheese and strawberry ones with sugar!!

Macdonald’s fries?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

yum!!!! 

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Yum yum yum

Crab legs?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

yuck

sweet popcorn?


----------



## The Orange (Feb 29, 2020)

Yuck!

Curry?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2020)

Yum

Lucky Charms?


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

Yum

Horchata?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 29, 2020)

Never tried it

Maple Syrup?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yum! 

cheeseburger?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

if it’s a vegan version then yum 

veggie burger?


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

Yum! Well depends. Boca? Hell no them ****s taste like horse knees. Impossible burger in the other hand is very good!


Salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yuck :c 

mashed potatoes?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Yum!!

Asparagus?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 29, 2020)

Yuck!!!! 

Grapes?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Yum!!

Croutons?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yum! 

blackberries?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Yum!

Avocados?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 29, 2020)

Yuck! 

Steak?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Yum!

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## buniichu (Feb 29, 2020)

Yuck.


Ramen?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yum! 

flaming hot cheetos?


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

YUM!!

Greek salad?


----------



## The Orange (Feb 29, 2020)

Yuck!

Stuffed Bell Peppers?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum!

Risotto?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum!

Oatmeal ?


----------



## sierra (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum!

Spicy nachos?


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ll get a lot of hate for this, but yuck. I hate nachos 

Ranch flavored sunflower seeds?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

sounds yum!

lentil cheetos/cheez doodles?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum.

Sponge cake?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum!

Taco salad?


----------



## sierra (Mar 1, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> I?ll get a lot of hate for this, but yuck. I hate nachos
> 
> Ranch flavored sunflower seeds?




The backstab of the century 


Lmao nah I?m a picky eater too 






YUM. That?s pretty much nachos but more lettuce haha

Macarons?


----------



## Toska (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum! I haven't had one in a while, though.

German chocolate cake?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum!

Onigiri?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 1, 2020)

Never had one, sounds yum though! 

Cream stew?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum!

Chicken Tikka Masala?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

never had 

lindt chocolate?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum

Mint chocolate ice cream


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 1, 2020)

yuck

cherries


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

yum! 

strawberry jello?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 1, 2020)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2020)

Yum!

Mac and cheese?


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

yum!! 

blueberry pancakes?


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

Yumo

Birthday cake?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 2, 2020)

Yum!

BBQ Chicken?


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

yum!! 

bologna?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 2, 2020)

Never had it, sounds yuck 

Raisins?


----------



## allainah (Mar 2, 2020)

yuck unless covered with yogurt or chocolate...? then they magically become the best snack ever

creamed spinach?


----------



## iExist (Mar 3, 2020)

Yuck
Strawberry pocky?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 3, 2020)

Yuck.

Lychee?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

Never had that

Sushi of any kind


----------



## kyukon (Mar 3, 2020)

Yum.

Earl Grey Tea?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 3, 2020)

Yum!!!

Buttercream frosting?


----------



## tinysaiph (Mar 3, 2020)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2020)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 3, 2020)

Yum!

Gyros?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

Yuck.


Empanadas?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yum! 

Curry?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

Yuck

Donuts?


----------



## allainah (Mar 3, 2020)

yum

cannoli?


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

YUM


Guacamole?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 3, 2020)

Yum!

Salisbury Steak?


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)

yuck

cheese stuffed pretzel?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2020)

havent tried but sounds yum!

black bean tacos?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 4, 2020)

Yuck.

Beef stew?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yuck

Hamburger?


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 4, 2020)

Yum!
Brownies?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 4, 2020)

yuck

arugula? (rocket/rucola)


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 4, 2020)

Yum!

Starfruit?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 4, 2020)

Never had it, sounds yum! 

Pulled-pork sandwich?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 4, 2020)

Yum!

Bubble Tea?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yum 

Matcha latte


----------



## sierra (Mar 5, 2020)

YUM I would make theses everyday for about a year.


Cantaloupe?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

Never had it but it'd probably be yuck, not a big fan of fruit

Seafood gumbo?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 5, 2020)

Never had it, sounds yuck! 

Chicken fried rice?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 5, 2020)

yum

goat milk?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 5, 2020)

Yum! 

Gelato?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

yum! 

twinkies?


----------



## sierra (Mar 5, 2020)

Yucky. The recipe changed and now they taste like baking powder.


Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 6, 2020)

Yum!

Pizza with pineapples on it?


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

yuck :c 

orange sorbet?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

Never had it but probably yum!

Fried alligator?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 6, 2020)

Never had it, sounds yum! 

Nachos?


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

yum! 

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 6, 2020)

Yumm

Fried rice?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 6, 2020)

Yum

Raw onions?


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

yum,, 

grilled cheese?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 6, 2020)

ULTRA YUM

tuna?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 6, 2020)

Yum!

Crab legs?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 6, 2020)

yuck!

water?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 6, 2020)

Yum! 

Custard?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 6, 2020)

Yum!

Cucumber salad?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 6, 2020)

Yuck! 

Pork rinds?


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

never had lol

spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 7, 2020)

Yum!

Pasta?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 7, 2020)

Yum ofc!

Stuffed crust pizza?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 7, 2020)

yum

sugar


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 7, 2020)

To be honest yuck because I hate the way sugar smells! 

Baked Parmesan asparagus


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

Yuck! 

Curly fries?


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 7, 2020)

Yum!!

Peppermint Patties?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 7, 2020)

Yuck!

Tater tots?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 7, 2020)

never had this exact thing but looks yum

licorice?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

yum! 

peanut m&ms?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

Yum! 

Udon noodles?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 7, 2020)

Never had it but sounds yummy!

Cheesecake?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

Yum! 

Fried shrimp?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

yuck :cc

potato casserole?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum!

Brussels Sprouts?


----------



## Sheanor (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum!

Pigs in blankets?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

never had but looks yummy

sour skittles?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

absolutely delicious. skittles are my only favourite lollies.

dumplings?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 8, 2020)

Yuck

Frog legs?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

mega yuck 

caviar?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

if you mean actual fish eggs then yum if you mean this paste in a tube then yuck

oyster?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 8, 2020)

Yuck! 

Jello?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

depends on the flavour 

chocolate mousse?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum!

Steamed broccoli?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

YUM send me

bacon?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 8, 2020)

yum

cockroach?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

yuck like i havent tried such snacks but i'd never eat as is lol

swedish fish?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 8, 2020)

Is that just a fish from Sweden? If so, I haven't.

Milkshake?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

it's a candy specifically for the US, they are called pastel fish here.

yum mostly!

popcorn?


----------



## lalapyu (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum!
Red Curry?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum

Liver?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

yum! 

dragon fruit?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum!!!

Alligator?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 8, 2020)

Never had it, sounds yum! 

Pocky?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum!

Fajitas?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

yuck.

blueberries?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum

Pepsi?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

yuck, i don't even know the different between that and coke.

dr pepper?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 8, 2020)

Yum, one of my favourite sodas

Mountain Dew?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

yuck, it's not very good at all.

brownies?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 9, 2020)

Yum!

Frita the sheep?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

y u m 

Raw lemons?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

i like sucking the juice out of them thats what she said but i’ve never eaten one whole so uh,, i’ll say yum

chocolate chip cookie dough?


----------



## sierra (Mar 9, 2020)

Yum!

Wendy’s frosty?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 9, 2020)

never had it

chicken?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Yum that's my favorite meat!

Fried Oreos?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

never tried it but sounds yummy ;u;

sweet potatoes?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 9, 2020)

Yum!

Toasted Marshmellows?


----------



## Elov (Mar 9, 2020)

YUM!!

Shumai?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 9, 2020)

Never had it, sounds yum! 

Hot and sour soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

never had..? i'd try i guess though

corn crackers?


----------



## sierra (Mar 9, 2020)

Like tortilla chips? Or the airy puffs from asian and mexican markets? 
Yum to both. 


Spring rolls?


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 9, 2020)

yum

candy corn?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

yuck

broccoli?


----------



## Elov (Mar 9, 2020)

Yum if prepared right,

Thai tea?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Never had, sounds yuck cause I don't like tea

Crawfish?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

yuck 

gluten-free brownies?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 9, 2020)

yuck

why do people ask about brownies so often haha

chicken bones? (do you snack on them at all <: )


----------



## The Orange (Mar 10, 2020)

Yuck!

Veggie Stir-fry?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

yum!

chickpeas?


----------



## sierra (Mar 10, 2020)

Yum

Cherry Garcia ice cream?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 10, 2020)

yuck!

cheese?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

yum! i’m a w+0re for cheese

toasted marshmallow?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 10, 2020)

Yum!

Mints.


----------



## Elov (Mar 10, 2020)

Yum

Filipino food?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

never had lol

pickles?


----------



## sierra (Mar 10, 2020)

Yum. 

Caramel covered apples??


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 10, 2020)

Yum.

Fugu?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 10, 2020)

I’ve never tried it!

Tofu?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 10, 2020)

yum (if properly prepared/used)

cotton candy?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 10, 2020)

Yum! 

Cajun chicken?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 10, 2020)

Yum!

Cabbage Rolls?


----------



## sierra (Mar 10, 2020)

sounds yummy 


Yellow starbursts?


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

yum, cause all starburst are yum

Boston cream doughnut?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 10, 2020)

YUM

Macaroons?


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

if you meant macarons yum, macaroons, YUCK 

sushi (with raw fish)?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 10, 2020)

Sounds yum! I don't have a proper verdict but when I try it again one day I will 

French silk pie?


----------



## Elov (Mar 10, 2020)

Can't guarantee I've had it but for sure looks yum!

Chipotle?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

never had oops 

avocado toast?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 11, 2020)

Yum!

Baked Alaska?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 11, 2020)

Never had it, sounds yum! 

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

yum!! 

buttered popcorn?


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

yum

lasagna


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 11, 2020)

YUM

Barbecue chips?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

in small portions,, yum 

eggplant?


----------



## sierra (Mar 11, 2020)

Yum


Tomato soup??


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

yumm

panera bread?


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

sierra said:


> Yum
> 
> 
> Tomato soup??



yum!!

almond veggie burgers?

- - - Post Merge - - -



allainah said:


> yumm
> 
> panera bread?



also yum!!! so i'll just add back my other one of:


almond veggie burgers?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

never had but lowkey sounds gross ;u;

broccoli and cheddar soup?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 12, 2020)

Yum!

Green bean casserole?


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Mar 12, 2020)

I love green bean casserole! 

Pita bread and hummus?


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

Yummeh 


Broccoli?


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

yum!! 

roast beef?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yum! 

Peach muffins?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 12, 2020)

Yum!

Fried fish?


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

depends on what fish it is 

mangoes?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 12, 2020)

Yum!

Garlic shrimp?


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

I don’t like the snap shrimp makes when you bite into it yuck


Garlic bread???


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 12, 2020)

I never noticed a snap but I leave a little of the meat at the end bc I'm scared of accidentally swallowing part of the tail lol.
I don't know how you can resist shrimp with a good glaze though, especially teriyaki!

Garlic bread is yum!

Pumpkin Bread?


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

never had ;u; 

banana bread?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 12, 2020)

Yum!

Eggdrop Soup?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 12, 2020)

Never had, sounds yuck
Milano cookie?


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

yum!! 

clam chowder?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 13, 2020)

Never had, sounds yuck

Filet Mignon?


----------



## allainah (Mar 13, 2020)

its kinda yum, i dont really like meat (cause texture)

cheese stuffed pretzel?


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

yum!! 

bacon?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 13, 2020)

Yum!

Spaghetti O's ?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Yuck

Takoyaki

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuck

Takoyaki


----------



## lalapyu (Mar 16, 2020)

Yuck!

Lemon cake?


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

YUM YUM (my lemon cakes are the best)

lychees?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

Yum!

Kiwi?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Yum!

Okonomiyaki


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

i literally have no clue what that is lmao

mint oreos?


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

Yum! One of the only store bought cookies that are vegan 


Sour path kids?


----------



## sej (Mar 16, 2020)

eh i’ll eat them but i wouldn’t choose them

mango?


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

yum!

durian?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

never had but apparently the smell is atrocious

pineapple?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

Yum especially when it's from Costa Rica

Mcdonald's fries?


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

faiiry said:


> never had but apparently the smell is atrocious
> 
> pineapple?



trust me, it does smell BAD. real BAD.

yuck

salmon sashimi?


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

Yuck, I ordered some for my birthday and it was kinda squishy. The texture was not it for me. 


Ravioli??


----------



## The Orange (Mar 16, 2020)

Yum!  

Dango?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

never had owo

cheezits?


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

yum especially the extra toasty ones :')

butter tarts?


----------



## Tako (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum!

Guava?


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

never had lol

raisins?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum.

French toast?


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

yum!

peas?


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum! I could go for some peas any time

Matcha tea?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum

Kobe Beef


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum

Kobe Beef


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

never had 

orange marmalade?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate chip pancakes?


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

yum

white chocolate?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum!

Teriyaki glazed salmon?


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

yuck

hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

yuck

salmon?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum!

Taco Salad?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum
Fish and chips?


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

yum!

chili?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum!

Pizza pockets?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 17, 2020)

Yum!

Jambalaya?


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

never had 

lime jello?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

Yuck

Spinach ravioli?


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

yum!

banana split?


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

yum! 

devilled egg?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 18, 2020)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yum!

kiwi?


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

yum! 

vegemite?


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

yuck  

falafel?


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yum!

borscht?


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

never had 

granny smith apple?


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yum yum

matza


----------



## The Orange (Mar 18, 2020)

Never had it, but seems like it would be yum?

Black licorice?


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

(it is yum for me!)

yum

dark chocolate


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

yum!! 

blackberries?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 18, 2020)

Yum!

Onion Rings?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

Yuck!

Mozzarella cheese sticks?


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

yum! 

chicken alfredo?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 18, 2020)

Yum! 

Cherry pie?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2020)

yum
bear claw?


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

yum

baguette?


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

yum! 

cottage cheese?


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

yum yum

tomato?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 19, 2020)

Yum!

Fried Chicken?


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

yum!

white chocolate?


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

yum! 

beef jerky?


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)

yum , sometimes

pudding pie?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2020)

Yum? Not sure what that is but it sounds good.

Bagels with cream cheese?


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

yum!! had one last night, actually :3

pecan pie?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 19, 2020)

Yum!!

Plums??


----------



## Stil (Mar 19, 2020)

yum,
spaghetti?


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

yum!! 

lobster?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 19, 2020)

Yum!

Jelly beans?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yum! Depending on what jelly beans though, no bean boozled please... 

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

yum!! 

pickles?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yum, when I'm in the mood for them!

Fritos?


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

never had

choucroute?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 20, 2020)

Yuck!

Coffee cake?


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

yuck :c 

green olives?


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 20, 2020)

yuck

cucumbers?


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

yum, eating one right now

bounty bars?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm too American for that.

Strawberry glazed cheesecake?


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

yum! 

blueberry yogurt?


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 20, 2020)

Yum.

Nutella?


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

yuck

milk?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 21, 2020)

Yuck.

Wild boar?


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

yum

pork?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 21, 2020)

Yum!

Brownies?


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

yum!!

kiwis?


----------



## xara (Mar 22, 2020)

yum!! 

peaches?


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

yum yum!

pears?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 23, 2020)

Yum!

Plums?


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2020)

yum yum

pineapple?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

yum! 

voltage mountain dew?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 24, 2020)

Never tried

Chicken Nuggets?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

YUM

Beef jerky?


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

yum

sashimi?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

Never tried it

Pork chops?


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

yum

fried chicken?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 24, 2020)

Yum

Elderberry?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

Never tried

Chili?


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

yuck 

ihop pancakes?


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

never had

pineapple?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Yum!

Chicken fricassee?


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

yumyum

goat cheese?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not big on cheese tbh 

Mahi mahi?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 25, 2020)

Never had 

Curry?


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

yum

Monster© Energy Drink™?


----------



## allainah (Mar 25, 2020)

i used to like it but now, yuck

tortellini?


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

hell yeah, best stuff

rigatoni?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 25, 2020)

yum
soda bread?


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

never had

durian?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 25, 2020)

yuck

fried pickles?


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

never tried

fried carrots?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 25, 2020)

never tried.

fried mac n cheese balls?


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)

never had but sounds yum 

pea soup?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 25, 2020)

Homemade yum, from a can yuck
cherry pie?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Yum!

Apple strudel?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2020)

Yum
Pancakes?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 26, 2020)

yum :3 
gummy bears?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

yum!! 

lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yuck

fried mushrooms?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Not a fan of fried veges.

Sauteed green peppers?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

yum! 

red grapes?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yum

mango?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Yum

Rye bread?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

never had 

cherry garcia ice cream?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

never had

pancakes?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yum! 

Takoyaki?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

never had?

cheesecake?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

yum!! 

pomegranate?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yum!

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yum

bread pudding?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Never had it!

Red snapper?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Never tried!

Fried rice?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Yum!

Key lime pie?


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 26, 2020)

Yuck!

Raisin Cookie?


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

yum

Redbull?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yuck

lemonade?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yum!

Pho?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

who?

tilapia?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Never tried

Yeast rolls?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

never tried.

French toast


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yum!

Crepes?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yum

alfredo?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

yum! 

chicken pot pie?


----------



## sigh (Mar 26, 2020)

yum

quinoa?


----------



## allainah (Mar 26, 2020)

yuCK

cream cheese?


----------



## tinysaiph (Mar 26, 2020)

yum in/on foods, yuck on it's own

cinnamon buns!


----------



## biibii (Mar 26, 2020)

yuck

poppyseed muffins


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

yuck 

vanilla buttercream?


----------



## biibii (Mar 26, 2020)

yum!

cows tongue


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Never tried 

Kale?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

never tried 

corn?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yum!!

Miso soup?


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 27, 2020)

yuck

mashed taters?


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

yum! 

fried egg sandwich?


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

yum

strawberry jam?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Yum! Especially on toast

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

yummm

licorice?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Yum!

Escargot?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 27, 2020)

Never had, sounds yuck!

Pretzel?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Yum!!!

Cotton candy?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yum!

Bugles?


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

yum!

cool ranch doritos?


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

yum

Original Pringles?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Yummy

Ruffle's sour cream and cheddar chips?


----------



## sigh (Mar 27, 2020)

yum

french onion soup?


----------



## berry-fanta (Mar 27, 2020)

Yum!

Seaweed salad?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuck. My partner likes it. They were the first person I found out about it from lol

French toast?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Mar 27, 2020)

Yum! 

Chicken Pot Pie?


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

yuck 

beef stew?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuck

Fruit salad?


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

Yum!

Popcorn?!


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

yum! 

nachos?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

Yum!

Swiss rolls?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

Never had. Looks yum!

Five Guys burger?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

Never had! I want one tho

Hot pockets?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

You gotta try it if you can. Bit expensive but so worth it...

Yum!

Cinnamon roll?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

yum!! 

baked ziti?


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

never had it but sounds yum 

creamed spinach?


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

yum

Kinder Pingui?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

never had 

sour jellybeans?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

Yum!

Shrimp scampi?


----------



## sigh (Mar 28, 2020)

yum

crab rangoons?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

never had

pork tenderloin?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

Yum!

Marble pound cake?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2020)

Yum
Banana bread?


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

yum!! 

orange creamsicle?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 29, 2020)

Yuuummmmm!!

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Mar 29, 2020)

Yuck!

Nachos with cheddar cheese?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 29, 2020)

Yum especially at a public pool

Peanut butter milkshake?


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

never had but sounds yum!! 

chicken stir-fry?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Yum!

Dragonfruit?


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Mar 30, 2020)

Yum! Tastes like melon.

Honey Cheerios?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Yuck. Don't really like cereal or milk

Grilled octopus?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 30, 2020)

Yuck!

Sharp cheese?


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

yum! 

sushi?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Yum yum!

Baked potato?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 30, 2020)

YUM

Sushi?


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

depends on the kind lol

salmon?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yuck 

Roast beef sandwich?


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Mar 31, 2020)

Yum! 

Onion soup?


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

never had 

graham crackers?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Yum! I want s'mores now 

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yum! 

Spinach?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Yum!

Pineapple pizza?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yum!

Omurice


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Yuck

Banana bread?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yum! 

Durians?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Never had but I would like to try it!

Chocolate covered apples?


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

never had but sounds yum! 

yogurt-covered raisins?


----------



## swiftieinthealps (Mar 31, 2020)

yuck! raisins are disgusting no yogurt can change that

white cheddar popcorn?


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Apr 1, 2020)

Yuck! Never got the appeal of putting anything but butter and salt on popcorns. 

Lava cake?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

yum! 

laughing cow cheese?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 1, 2020)

Yum

Dark Chocolate


----------



## silicalia (Apr 1, 2020)

Yuck

Mushrooms?


----------



## FloralParadise (Apr 1, 2020)

Yum.

Cotton Candy?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 1, 2020)

Yum!

Marmalade?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

yuck 

key-lime pie?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)

yuck

tuna pasta?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 1, 2020)

Yuck

Hibiscus tea?


----------



## rubyy (Apr 1, 2020)

yum!!

tuna mayo?


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2020)

sooo that sounds like 2 different foods but if it were tuna flavored mayo then 
Yuk

BBQ chips?


----------



## Bubby1314 (Apr 1, 2020)

Yum! 
String cheese.


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 1, 2020)

Yuck.

Chocolate Muffin?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuck.

Chocolate Muffin?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 1, 2020)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

yum!! 

blueberry cheesecake?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)

Yuck!


Bananas?


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Apr 2, 2020)

Yuck!

Teriyaki sauce?


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 2, 2020)

Yum!

French onion soup?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)

Yum!

Patê?


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

never had 

liver?


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

EWwwww pls no
nutella?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 3, 2020)

YUM

Oreos?


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

yum!

barbecue beans?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

yuck kind of. 

spaghetti o's


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

yuck 

s’mores?


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 3, 2020)

Yum! 

steak?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Apr 3, 2020)

Yuck!

Unhealthy cereal?


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

depends on the cereal

golden grahams?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

never had them. but I like cereal so yum.

greek yogurt


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 3, 2020)

Yuck by itself, but a big yum with fruit and honey!

Garlic bread?


----------



## yails (Apr 3, 2020)

yum! 

saltwater taffy?


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

yum!!

penne?


----------



## Toska (Apr 3, 2020)

Yum 

Orange tic-tacs?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yum!
Spaghetti peperoncino?


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2020)

yum!!

raspberry danish?


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 4, 2020)

Yum!

Kraft Dinner?


----------



## Licorice (Apr 5, 2020)

Yum!

Oatmeal?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 5, 2020)

yum

string cheese


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yum! 
Oatmeal creme pies?


----------



## Stil (Apr 6, 2020)

yummm

churros?


----------



## Imitation (Apr 6, 2020)

*YUM*

Matcha Mochi?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 6, 2020)

Yum? 

Hawaiian Pizza?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

Never had but I'd like to try it.

Apple pie?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 6, 2020)

Yum

Chip and salsa


----------



## Stil (Apr 6, 2020)

yum
captain crunch


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 6, 2020)

Never tried it

Maple Syrup?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yum!
Strawberries?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 7, 2020)

Yum, I actually had some today. 

Lemon bar?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yum! 

Salisbury steak?


----------



## sigh (Apr 7, 2020)

yum

chicken alfredo?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 7, 2020)

Never had it, and likely never will because I’m a vegetarian XD

Time to be controversial - pineapple on pizza?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

yuck 

mac n cheese?


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 8, 2020)

Yum.

C*rn?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

YUM

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

yum!! 

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

yummy

ravioli?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Yum!!

Green beans?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 14, 2020)

yum

milano cookies?


----------



## cool sword (Apr 14, 2020)

yum!

beef stew?


----------



## pamelarose (Apr 14, 2020)

Yummyyy

hummus?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

Yum
Spam


----------



## Sergi (Apr 14, 2020)

YUCK never again!

Black licorice?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 14, 2020)

Yuck ;-;

Chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 14, 2020)

yum haven't had those in years

scrambled eggs?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 14, 2020)

Yum but not as good as the white part on sunny side up!

Pineapple?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 14, 2020)

yum, especially on *pizza*

rye bread?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 14, 2020)

Argh, why do I reply to a conversation on here and then after I post it, there are so many people who've replied like, days ago? This new website is not easy to use anymore. I'm guessing that raisins post was the first page or something?

Rye bread? Never heard of it.

Anyone likes Lamb's fry?


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

yum

sorbet


----------



## Ploom (Apr 15, 2020)

yum

peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Stil (Apr 16, 2020)

Yum

Chicken tenders


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 16, 2020)

yuck :/

white chocolate?


----------



## Stil (Apr 16, 2020)

yum
chicken nuggets


----------



## Ploom (Apr 16, 2020)

yumm

grapefruit


----------



## Stil (Apr 16, 2020)

sometimes yum... i have to be in a weird mood

rum and water


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 16, 2020)

Yuck.
Anyone prefers dark chocolate?
Edit: I saw more posts AFTER I posted my comment.

No, I don't like rum with water. I like it with coke, but not water.

Anyone likes Carlton Draught? Or any beer?


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Apr 16, 2020)

Yuck. Pesto pasta?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 16, 2020)

Yuck.
Spicy Guacamole?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 16, 2020)

Yum

popcorn chicken?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

Yum

Tilapia?


----------



## Guero101 (Apr 16, 2020)

yum

salmon??????


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

YUM!!!!!!! 

Cannoli?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 17, 2020)

You got mail! said:


> Yum
> 
> popcorn chicken?



Popcorn chicken is the only chicken I ever eat.



Rosewater said:


> Yum
> 
> Tilapia?



We can eat that fish? Is it really edible?



Rosewater said:


> YUM!!!!!!!
> 
> Cannoli?


With spinach and ricotta, YUM!

Anyone who loves crumbed hoki?


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 17, 2020)

Seems yum

Ramen


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 17, 2020)

Not sure what ramen is but it sounds yum.

Mars bar cheesecake?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Yum

Kobe Beef


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 18, 2020)

Never tried

Pork buns?


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 19, 2020)

oof yuck

Teriyaki tofu?


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

never had but sounds yuck lmao

cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 19, 2020)

yum-ish (only like them in salads and stuff, all tomatoes on their own are yuck)

chicken soup


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 19, 2020)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)

Yummm!

Prawn?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 19, 2020)

Never tried! 

Udon?


----------



## sigh (Apr 19, 2020)

yum

pea soup?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 19, 2020)

Yuck
Bell peppers?


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

yum

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)

YUM!! 

Eclairs?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 21, 2020)

yum

salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 21, 2020)

Yum, but in moderation. Otherwise my tongue burns for _hours_.

Watermelon juice?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 21, 2020)

Yum so refreshing 

bell pepper


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 21, 2020)

Yum! Especially grilled green and on a burger

Pretzel bread?


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

yum i’m drooling 

crab cakes?


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

Yum
Ice tea?


----------



## sigh (Apr 22, 2020)

yum

strawberry frosted donut?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yum

Cheese quesadilla


----------



## Seastar (Apr 22, 2020)

Yum! ...But only if it's just cheese. I'm very picky, lol.

Cheesecake?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yum

apple pie


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

yum!! 

veggie burgers?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

I've never had one tbh but I'm sure it's good!

Sponge cake?


----------



## mitfy (Apr 22, 2020)

i can't recall if i've had it, but i think yum!

banana muffins?


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

yum! 

chicken parmigiana?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Yum!
Calimari?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 22, 2020)

Yum

spinach ravioli?


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

never had lol

cheddar biscuit?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 23, 2020)

never had D:
but i like cheese... and I like the sound of biscuits...

Honey bunches of oats? (the cereal)


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

Yum
Cottage cheese?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 23, 2020)

Yum

funyuns?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 23, 2020)

Yuck... I don't like onions.

Corndog?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

yum 

scallop potatoes?


----------



## Lovi (Apr 23, 2020)

yum

thai green curry?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 23, 2020)

YUM 0_0 @Infinity check it out lol ^

Cup o' noodles?


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

OMGGGG Thai green curry is my jam

Yum cup o noodles

Poptarts?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 23, 2020)

needles ?  >:v

yum to poptarts.

Sunny side up egg?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 23, 2020)

yum

tomato soup


----------



## Ploom (Apr 23, 2020)

yum!

grilled cheese?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 23, 2020)

It's rarely good and only with a side of tomato soup...so leaning towards yuck

Lemon pepper chicken?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

never had but doesn’t sound all that appealing to me lol

butternut squash?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 25, 2020)

Never tried 

Corn?


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2020)

yuck :c 

barbecue chips?


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

what!!! you dont like salmon? :c
 Yum

Salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

YUM!

Chips and salsa?


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Yum! But I have to be in the mood for it

Oranges?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 27, 2020)

yum

toblerone?


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

yum! 

cheetos?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

Yum! (Uh-oh... you just reminded me there's an unopened bag in my kitchen...)

Eggnog?


----------



## ThePondGirl (Apr 28, 2020)

Yuck!

Jello?


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

Yum

Sparkling drink (The non alcohol)?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 28, 2020)

Yum!

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 28, 2020)

Yuck!

Sushi?


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

Yum 
Deviled eggs?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

Yuckk

Pistachios?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 28, 2020)

Yyum

Stilton cheese?


----------



## Clock (Apr 29, 2020)

Yuck
Orange chicken?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Yum esp with rice!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Clock (Apr 29, 2020)

Yum 
Cheesecake?


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

yum! i'm a pastry chef it'd be illegal if i didn't

iced tea?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 29, 2020)

Yum!

Tiramisu?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

yuck ;u; 

cookies n creme hershey bar?


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 30, 2020)

yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)

Yum 
Baked alaska?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

never had but looks yum! 

tv dinners?


----------



## petaI (Apr 30, 2020)

depends on the brand but yum

bread pudding?


----------



## Stil (Apr 30, 2020)

I dont think Ive had it but sounds yum.
popcorn?


----------



## petaI (Apr 30, 2020)

yum

shepherd's pie?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

Yum!
Jell-O Pinwheels?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

never had but sounds yum! 

sugar cookies?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

Yum!

Eggnog?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

never tried but looks delicious

Takoyaki?


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

Yuck

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Yum

Onigiri


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

Yuck

Flan?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Yum

Tempura?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 1, 2020)

yum

shrimp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 1, 2020)

Yum!

Tapioca pudding?


----------



## Celinalia (May 1, 2020)

yum!

grapefruit?


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Yum!

Crayfish?


----------



## Beanz (May 1, 2020)

I’ve never had crayfish but I’m assuming it tastes like lobster, yum.

Oreo cookies?


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

Yum
Caesar salad?


----------



## You got mail! (May 2, 2020)

Yum

Pecan pie?


----------



## petaI (May 2, 2020)

yum

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

Yum
Mint ice cream?


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

Yum
Pesto pasta?


----------



## Ploom (May 7, 2020)

yum

wheat thins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

YUM!

Springrolls?


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

yum to the heavens man i want spring rolls 

eggrolls?


----------



## petaI (May 7, 2020)

yum

crab rangoon


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

Yum!

Avacado slices?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (May 7, 2020)

Yum!

Aniseed balls? (my favourite sweet lol)


----------



## sigh (May 7, 2020)

i've never tried them but i'd probably like them so yum

blt sub?


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

Yum
Flatbread?


----------



## Antonio (May 7, 2020)

Yum 

Gum, mint


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

yum but i wouldnt swallow it lol

mac & cheese


----------



## Ploom (May 8, 2020)

very yum. 

rice pudding


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

Yum 
Margarita pizza?


----------



## Ploom (May 9, 2020)

yum my favorite

onion rings


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Somewhat yum.

Flan?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Yum.

Waffles?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 9, 2020)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## lieryl (May 9, 2020)

yummmm

sherbet?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Yum!

Omelets?


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

yim yum

Bacon?


----------



## Ploom (May 10, 2020)

yum 

snickerdoodles (what a name.)


----------



## Ploom (May 10, 2020)

omg whats wrong with me ignore this


----------



## seeds (May 10, 2020)

yummy !!!
powdered donuts?


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

Yum!

Eggnog?


----------



## Ploom (May 10, 2020)

yum in small amounts

balsamic vinegar


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

yuck

swiss cheese?


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

Yum
Salmon roe?


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

yuck

salmon _sushi?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> yuck
> 
> salmon _sushi?_


Yuck.

Flan?


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

never had

chilli cheese dog?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

never had either  


Ramen noodles (maruchan and chicken flavored)


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

Yum, I like the spicy version 
Kimchi?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Yum, I like the spicy version
> Kimchi?


no thanks

pumpkin pie


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2020)

Yum!

Fried fish?


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

yuck 

pickles?


----------



## lyradelphie04 (May 10, 2020)

yuck!!

chicken fried rice?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

yuck

potato?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 10, 2020)

Yum

Kimchi


----------



## Stil (May 10, 2020)

yuck
Soy milk?


----------



## seeds (May 10, 2020)

yummi
strawberry milkshake


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 10, 2020)

Yum

Okonomiyaki


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2020)

Sounds yum!

Creme Brulee?


----------



## Rosewater (May 10, 2020)

It's alright. I've had it once and I don't remember it too well.

Spicy fried alligator?


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

u h
i mean ill try it???

brownies!!


----------



## Luxsama (May 10, 2020)

Yum

Gummy bears?


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

Yum
Fried clam?


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

yucky

pineapple on pizza? the ultimate question


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

Yum
Fish sticks?


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

a yuck from me

chicken nuggets?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 11, 2020)

Yum

Wasabi


----------



## Clock (May 11, 2020)

Depends what it goes with, either yum or yuck
Pumpkin seeds?


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

yuck 

banana?


----------



## moonolotl (May 11, 2020)

yum yum yum yum yum yum, my second favourite fruit (first being mango)

salmon?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 11, 2020)

Yum

Tuna Sashimi


----------



## moonolotl (May 11, 2020)

yum yum!!

egg fried rice?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 11, 2020)

Yum

Chicken Karaage


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 11, 2020)

yum

kfc


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2020)

yuck

chilaquiles


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Yuck

Pocky?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 11, 2020)

yum
shaved ice?


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2020)

yum

caldo de res


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

never had

chicken stir fry?


----------



## dino (May 11, 2020)

YUM

bread and ice cream together?


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2020)

never had but will have soon because im intrigued

continuing with my mexican food-
mole


----------



## Balverine (May 11, 2020)

Yuck (at least the kinds i've had)

mochi ice cream?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2020)

Yum!

Orange chicken?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 11, 2020)

Yum

Sweet and Sour Pork


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 11, 2020)

Yum!

Shrimp Dumplings?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 11, 2020)

Yum

Peking Duck


----------



## Vextro (May 12, 2020)

Yum!

Mochi


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 12, 2020)

Yum

Kushikatsu


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Yuck

Bacon?


----------



## Ploom (May 12, 2020)

yum sometimes 

nilla wafers


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)

yum
Matcha?


----------



## Ploom (May 12, 2020)

yum

peanut butter cookies


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Yum

Pringles


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

yum! 

black olives?


----------



## Rosewater (May 12, 2020)

Yuck. I don't like olives :x

Eel sushi?


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)

Yum
Fried ice cream?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 12, 2020)

Yum
Baked Scallops


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 12, 2020)

Yuck! 

Escargot?


----------



## Clock (May 12, 2020)

Yuckk 
Caviar?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2020)

Can't decide.

Matcha Pocky?


----------



## Luxsama (May 12, 2020)

Yum

Coconut shrimp?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)

yum

pb+j sandwich


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)

YUM

Orange juice with pulp


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2020)

Yum
Grapes?


----------



## ughrora (May 13, 2020)

Yum

Egg salad?


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

yum! 

barbecue beans?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Yuck 

Petit fours?


----------



## biibii (May 13, 2020)

yuck
chantilly cake


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2020)

Yum
Macarons?


----------



## Ploom (May 13, 2020)

yum

a crunchy pickle.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 13, 2020)

yuck
chocolate covered ants?


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

yuck goodbye 

cheese and broccoli rice?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Yum!!!

Soft-serve ice cream?


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Yummy

Chocolate milk?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 14, 2020)

Yum!

Peanut butter?


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Yum
Ginger ale?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

yuk

root beer


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

yum

Reeses pieces?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 14, 2020)

Yum

Soft serve ice cream?


----------



## moonolotl (May 14, 2020)

yum yum yum yum

Caramel?


----------



## kelpy (May 14, 2020)

yum, with the right food
LOL I POSTED W/O ADDING A FOOD WHOOPSIE


----------



## pochy (May 14, 2020)

caramel is meh
raw cake batter?


----------



## popopopoppop (May 14, 2020)

yum 

french onion soup (soup with onions usually has little chunks of bread in it usually with a layer of melty cheese on top )
it's usually good with a few exceptions


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Depends
Croissant?


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

yUM

cornbread?


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Depends what it goes with, but yum
Teriyaki?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

yum
barbeque sauce?


----------



## dino (May 14, 2020)

yum, if made by an actual, local BBQ joint 

palak paneer


----------



## Ploom (May 14, 2020)

literally never heard of that lol, but I googled it and it _sounds _kinda good (seasoned pureed spinach dish, right?) I do like spinach...

goldfish crackers? the cheddar ones :3


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Yum
Cheezits?


----------



## Pluel (May 14, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Yum
> Cheezits?


Never had them 
Carrot cake?


----------



## Pingopopit (May 14, 2020)

Yum! 
Sushi?


----------



## kelpy (May 15, 2020)

yes good yum
tortellini? (i added a food this time are y’all proud of me)


----------



## Goop (May 15, 2020)

YUM.

Bagels and cream cheese?


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

solid YUM 
(recently made my own cream cheese shmear actually)

dumplings


----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

yum!! 

chai tea?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 15, 2020)

yum yum yum yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

Yum
Fudge?


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

1 piece yum/more than 1 piece, yuck

nori


----------



## necrofantasia (May 15, 2020)

yum
fried shrimp?


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2020)

YUM

upside down pineapple cake?


----------



## Pingopopit (May 16, 2020)

YUK!

Olives (green)?


----------



## petaI (May 16, 2020)

by themselves yuck but on certain things yum

dark chocolate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 16, 2020)

Yum!

Caramel apples?


----------



## Shampsto (May 16, 2020)

Never tried one, but sounds yum!

Cucumber?


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

yuck 

coconut cream pie?


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)

Yum
Clam pasta?


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 16, 2020)

Yuck.
Calamari?


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

yuck

fried shrimp?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 16, 2020)

Eh. Yumck.

Spicy Tuna Roll?


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

:/ i haven't had one so yickk

pineapple pizza?


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)

Yum 
Mayo?


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 16, 2020)

Yum
Tiramisu?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## You got mail! (May 16, 2020)

Yum! 

Sake Kit Kat?


----------



## Ploom (May 17, 2020)

i have never really heard of that but I like kit kats so maybe yum?

graham crackers


----------



## dino (May 17, 2020)

yum-ish (when in stuff)

pineapple fried rice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 17, 2020)

Sounds yum!

Lemon Jell-O?


----------



## Ploom (May 17, 2020)

i don't think I've ever had that flavor but generally sort of yuck to jell-o

croissants


----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)

Yum
Focaccia bread?


----------



## Blink. (May 17, 2020)

yum c:

Dulce De Leche Ice Cream?


----------



## moonolotl (May 17, 2020)

I never liked Dulce De Leche but i was a dumb kid so i probably like it now and the icecream is probably also yum

Broccoli?


----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)

Depends I guess either yuck or yum
Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Blink. (May 17, 2020)

yum. i'll have 10.

Sweet Potatoes


----------



## dino (May 17, 2020)

yummmmm

bibimbap


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 17, 2020)

Yum

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2020)

Yum

Katsuobushi


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 17, 2020)

Looks yum.

Twinkies?


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

i wish “meh” was an option, but yum ig
shrimp tempura!


----------



## Blink. (May 17, 2020)

*YUM*

takoyaki


----------



## Lightmare (May 17, 2020)

yum!!!!

pickles


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

yummm gimme those

hot cheetos


----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)

Yum
Ice cream cake?


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

yum!! 

limes?


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

yum, squeeze some lime on everythingggg

s’mores


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Yum!

Cheesecake


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

yumyumyum 

reese’s peanut butter cups?


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Aaaaa YUM

Flan?


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

yuck

oreos?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yum
..i’m addicted to them : /

cream puffs


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yuck (idk why I think they might be too creamy for meh)

Ramen noodles?


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

YUM!! (im addicted and its unhealthy)

mozerrela sticks


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yum, i haven’t had them in so long but i want some now

spaghetti


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yum
Havent had spaghetti in foreva

Strawberries?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yum!! 

chili and mango??


----------



## Clock (May 18, 2020)

Yuck
Mochi?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yummmm

Coffee flavored ice cream?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yum!!

m&m cookies


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

yumyumyum 
I eat the whole plate at parties and everyone looks at me strangely 

whip cream?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

YUM
 i squirt the can directly into my mouth on occasion and some people look at me strangely too

breakfast burritos


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

Yuuuuuuuuuuum

Bread and Butter Pickles?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yuckkk
I dont like pickles T^T

Marshmallows?

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



xoons said:


> YUM
> i squirt the can directly into my mouth on occasion and some people look at me strangely too
> 
> breakfast burritos


I do that toooo oh my gosh


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yumm i just made s’mores the other night

strawberry pocky


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yummmm
I love pocky
you shoulda given me some smores 

Nutella sandwiches?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

YUMMMM
i have nothing to do with my time so i make them like every 2 days now i’ll save you some next time 

cherry pop tarts


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

Yum!

Dim Sum?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yuck
also xoons im gonna hold ya to that I want some smoresss

Cookies and Cream Ice cream?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yummm one of my fav flavors of ice cream tbh
btw i’ve mastered the art of roasting marshmallows to golden perfection so just prepare to be amazed 

mochi ice cream balls


----------



## Clock (May 18, 2020)

Yum
Apple pie?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

xoons said:


> yummm one of my fav flavors of ice cream tbh
> btw i’ve mastered the art of roasting marshmallows to golden perfection so just prepare to be amazed
> 
> mochi ice cream balls


Yuck
I just cant deal w apple and cherry pie for some reason 
xoons ooh now im super excited (Im totally prepared to be amazed lmao)
Also sameee cookies and cream is my favorite

Pumpkin Pie??


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yuck haha tbh pumpkin pie is the pie i can’t tolerate.. luv cherry, strawberry and blueberry tho!!
mmm now i want some oreo ice cream...

cinnamon rolls


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

YUMMM
cinnamon rolls are soo good every time someone makes them I eat like all of them until someone tells me to stop hehe
also samee this thread is officially making me hungry 

Goldfish?


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

I hope you mean the snack that smiles back, but yes

Tuna fish?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yuck 
fish gross me out for some reason 

Pizza goldfish? (and yes the snack that smiles back )


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yum, love them haven’t had em in forever 

cookies n cream hershey’s bar


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

YUM YUM YUM 
it only takes me like 30 seconds to eat the whole thing 
I think i have a sugar addiction

pizza goldfish?


----------



## Karmahri (May 18, 2020)

Yum! LITERALLY MY FAVORITE/ONLY CHOCOLATE BAR I LIKE!!! i love those so much aahhh

Fried rice?


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yummy i lovee pineapple fried rice
pizza goldfish are bomb too

orange chicken?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yummm
(Im vegetarian now to save da animals but i used to loove it T^T)
id still eat it if i could

hmm what about mac and cheese?
(personally i am addicted even though i am constantly told im too old to be eating it every day)


----------



## Karmahri (May 18, 2020)

Yum!! mac and cheese is such a throwback/comfort food!! 

Roasted asparagus? :3


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yummm i love roasted asparagus!! 

roasted brussels sprouts?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 18, 2020)

Yuck. I have tried them!

Ramen with narutomaki?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

Yum!! 

menma in ramen?


----------



## Ploom (May 18, 2020)

never heard of it

rice pudding


----------



## Clock (May 18, 2020)

Yum
Barbeque?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

Yuck (except in rare cases like texas bbq)

seared tuna?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

yuck 

seaweed?


----------



## Clock (May 18, 2020)

Yum
Angus burger?


----------



## pochy (May 18, 2020)

sounds good 

vinegar chips?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 18, 2020)

Yum!!

Sushi?


----------



## ``` (May 18, 2020)

Yum yum yum!

Fettuccine?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 18, 2020)

Yum!

Uncrustables?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 18, 2020)

YUM!

Regular PB&J?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

yumm

croissants?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 19, 2020)

yummm

Tiramisu?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Yum
Earl grey?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

Yuck

Peanut butter?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

yum! 

cheezits?


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Yum

Popcorn?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Yum
White chocolate?


----------



## pochy (May 19, 2020)

yuk!

sweet potato?


----------



## Ploom (May 19, 2020)

yum

peanut butter m&m's?


----------



## dino (May 19, 2020)

yummmm

black coffee


----------



## eeveenight (May 19, 2020)

yuck

peanut butter mochi


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

never had it but it sounds yummm af

reese’s cups


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Yum
Rocky Road?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 19, 2020)

Yum.

Fettuccine?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

yum!! 

deep fried oreos?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

Hadn't tried it, but yum
Skittles?


----------



## teanopi (May 19, 2020)

Yum!
Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

yuck

roast beef


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 19, 2020)

Yum! Really good on sandwiches

Jello?


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

yum yum yum!!!

fried  chicken?


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

yum!!

boneless chicken wings?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

Yum
Curry?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

Yummmmm 

Tomatoes?


----------



## dino (May 20, 2020)

yum
yum x 4 for garden fresh

cajun fries


----------



## Nicole. (May 20, 2020)

Yum

Cinnamon and raisin bagel?


----------



## pamelarose (May 20, 2020)

Yummy!

Pigs in a blanket? (Those tiny hot dogs you put in the oven)


----------



## Nicole. (May 20, 2020)

Yum

peanut butter?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 20, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese ice cream?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

I have never tried it or heard of it, but I searched it up on google and it seems super yum!!

Oatmeal?


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

yum! 

cottage cheese?


----------



## mudkipm8 (May 20, 2020)

yuck
stroopwafels?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

Yum
Bagels?


----------



## dino (May 20, 2020)

absolute yummo

vegetable tempura


----------



## Ploom (May 20, 2020)

yum

tamales


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

yum 

thin mint cookies?


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

Yum
Peppermint?


----------



## Ploom (May 20, 2020)

....yuck

salt and vinegar chips


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 20, 2020)

YUM!

Mug cakes?


----------



## Ploom (May 20, 2020)

I've never had a good one  so yuck but the concept is, cute?

key lime pie


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Yum
Lemonade?


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

yum!

meatloaf?


----------



## Ploom (May 22, 2020)

yum

red velvet cupcake


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 22, 2020)

yum!

salmon?


----------



## Ploom (May 22, 2020)

yum

sweet potato fries


----------



## Misha (May 22, 2020)

I've literally never tried them, somehow. I should make them!

Raw fish (as in sushi for example)


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 22, 2020)

YUM! i love sashimi and sushi

lo mein?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Yum!

Hehehe... What about onions?


----------



## Misha (May 22, 2020)

Yum, I love onions! So much that most of the time when I'm cutting them, I eat a bit 

Anise/Aniseed?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Yooo onion gang rise up!

Yuck!

Durian?


----------



## Patisserie (May 22, 2020)

Yuck!

Saag paneer?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Eugh. Yuck!

Chicken adobo?


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 22, 2020)

Yum!

Quesadillas!?


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

yum!

chocolate pop tarts?


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 22, 2020)

yuck...

honeydew melons?


----------



## Ploom (May 23, 2020)

yum

nilla wafers


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Yum
Pound cake?


----------



## Ploom (May 23, 2020)

yum 

chicken soup


----------



## Lattecakes (May 23, 2020)

Yuck. Tofu?


----------



## Nicole. (May 23, 2020)

Yum

watermelon?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Maybe yum...?

Strawberries


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 23, 2020)

yummmmmm

dark chocolate


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Yum
Butterscotch?


----------



## Jeyjin (May 23, 2020)

Yum
Palmiers ?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 23, 2020)

Never tried 

Takoyaki?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

yum! 

watermelon?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 23, 2020)

Yum!!

Chili?


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Depends, but yuck
Bacon?


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 23, 2020)

probably near the bottom of yum.

Ramen Noodles?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 23, 2020)

Yum! 

Fried shrimp?


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

If done right,, Yum!!

Boiled artichoke with butter?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

yuck 

asparagus with parmesan cheese?


----------



## Emzy (May 24, 2020)

Yuck 

Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Llama (May 24, 2020)

Yum! Cold pizza


----------



## moo_nieu (May 24, 2020)

yuck. Tapioca pudding!


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

yuck 

roast beef?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

Yuck broccoli?


----------



## Ploom (May 25, 2020)

yum

funyuns


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

never had ;; 

cool ranch doritos?


----------



## PVoil (May 25, 2020)

yum! strogonoff


----------



## Sid (May 25, 2020)

Yuck, don't like mushrooms

shrimp lo mein


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Yuck.

Eggnog?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 25, 2020)

Yuck
Marshmallow?


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Yum!

Corn dog?


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

yum! 

roasted potatoes?


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 26, 2020)

Yum!
Brussels sprouts?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 26, 2020)

Yuck

Jell-O Pinwheels?


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

Looks yum
Sashimi?


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 26, 2020)

Yuck
Dark chocolate


----------



## Ploom (May 26, 2020)

yum

life cereal


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Yum!

Crunch bar


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 26, 2020)

Yuck!


Cookies and cream poptart


----------



## Ploom (May 26, 2020)

havent had that flavor but i like poptarts, probably yum


ferrero rocher


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

yum! the white one is *chefs kiss* 

twizzler liquorice?


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Yum
Cinnamon?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 30, 2020)

Yuck (by itself) 

Ravioli?


----------



## biibii (May 30, 2020)

YUM

flautas


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

never had

chicken fajitas?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)

Never tried 

Cream of mushroom soup?


----------



## biibii (Jun 2, 2020)

yuck
tomato soup


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Depends
Spearmint?


----------



## biibii (Jun 2, 2020)

gum and tea 

matcha


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

yuck :c 

cherries?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

Yummm

Passionfruit?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Yum
Pistachio?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 2, 2020)

Yum! 

Cheeseburger?


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

yum!! 

honey?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Yum!
Waffles?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

Y U M 

Pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2020)

yum! carrots?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

Yuck (sorry)! Celery?


----------



## biibii (Jun 2, 2020)

yum!

alfredo sauce


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 2, 2020)

Yum!

Jello?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Yum, I think? Haven't had that in over a decade.

Flan?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

Yum!

Pickles?


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

yuck :c 

granola?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

Yum
Lobster?


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

Yuck....

Peanut Butter!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Yum! I love both crunchy and smooth peanut butter 

Beetroot soup?


----------



## zenni (Jun 3, 2020)

Never tried but I love trying to pronounce the name (Borscht) and would love to try it!

Barbeque eel (unagi)?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Yum
Takoyaki?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

Yuck
Pierogis?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

big yum
Salmon?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

Yum!!
Pizole?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Never tried it but looks yuck!

Bratwurst?


----------



## Blink. (Jun 3, 2020)

Yum <:

Chicken Paninis?


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Yum
Breadsticks?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

YES!
Mozzarella sticks


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

yum!
caramel?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

I like it but I have braces lol
Broccoli?


----------



## sigh (Jun 6, 2020)

yum

lemon bars?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Never had em but they look super good!
Grilled cheese?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 6, 2020)

Yum!

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

yum
meatballs


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

YUCKYUCKYUCK NO. NO. GRTOSS.
brussels sprouts?


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

yum!! 

turkey?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Yep!!
Brownies?


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 6, 2020)

yum!

cold wings


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Eh, they are ok I guess.

Fried Pickles?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes!! Zaxbys got them so I’m going to buy some monday
Bagel


----------



## sigh (Jun 7, 2020)

yum

baklava?


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

never had ;; 

beef jerky?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

never had
pb&j?


----------



## sigh (Jun 7, 2020)

yum

veggie burger? also baklava is a sweet dessert, it's so good


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 7, 2020)

Yum! Depending which ones
Fish tacos?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Yum!

Fried Ice Cream?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 7, 2020)

Yuck, what?? 

Fish fingers / fish sticks?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Yuck

Tiramisu?


----------



## sigh (Jun 7, 2020)

yumm

cheesecake?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Y U M

Caesar Salad?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Without croutons and tomato yeah-
Cabbages?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Yum!

Philly Cheese Steak?


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

never had ;; 

mushrooms?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Yuckkk

cinnamon gum


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 7, 2020)

Yuck!!

Egg Benedict?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 7, 2020)

Yuck
Bagels and lox?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 7, 2020)

Yuck
Crab cakes?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 7, 2020)

Yuck

Tortellini?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

yum
Pepperoni pizza


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Yum
Tempura?


----------



## Kailah (Jun 8, 2020)

Yummy -- but I only do the vegetables since I'm allergic to shellfish~ 

Ramen (not the packets)


----------



## Lizarditup (Jun 8, 2020)

Yum! Inoccent children


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

What? Yuckkkkkkkkkkk
Corn chips?


----------



## atriosocool (Jun 8, 2020)

Yum!
Cold leftover pizza?


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

yum!! 

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Yum!!

Mint and strawberry tiramisu


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

never had but lowkey doesn’t sound good >_<

waffles?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Yum!

Lamb?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

yum
Peppermint mocha


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Yum 

Anchovies? (First thing I thought of lol)


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

YUCK
omelette


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

yum! 

swiss cheese?


----------



## Kailah (Jun 8, 2020)

yuck 

cream cheese bagel?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 8, 2020)

Yum!!

Omurice!


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

YUM!!!!

Kimchi Fried Rice


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

yum!!
pain au chocolat


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

What??
Mcdonalds?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

YUMMM 

Croissant?


----------



## xTech (Jun 8, 2020)

Yum! (especially with chocolate spread )

Liquorice


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

yum! 

pound cake?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 10, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese puffs?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

yum
coconut shrimp


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 10, 2020)

Yuck!
Gyoza?


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

yum

cheesy potatoes


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Sure
Sour cream?


----------



## Plume (Jun 10, 2020)

Definitely yum!
Lo mein?


----------



## biibii (Jun 11, 2020)

yuck

pho


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

never had ;;

pork chops?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Yum
Udon?


----------



## FishHead (Jun 11, 2020)

yum

vienna sausages ?


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

never had ;; 

popcorn?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Yum
Curry?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 11, 2020)

yum!

carbonara?


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

never had ;;

mangoes?


----------



## Plume (Jun 11, 2020)

yum!

plums?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Yuck

Flan?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 11, 2020)

Yuck

Poptarts?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Yum
Cheerios?


----------



## FishHead (Jun 11, 2020)

yum

aloe?


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 11, 2020)

Yuck
Pickles?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 11, 2020)

yum
hummus?


----------



## sigh (Jun 11, 2020)

yum!

margherita pizza?


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Yum
Pinapple?


----------



## FishHead (Jun 11, 2020)

yuck

sketti and butter?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 12, 2020)

Yuck

oysters?


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

yuck ;u; 

green beans?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)

Yum!

Asparagus?


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Yum in some ways
Lemons?


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

yum! 

eggs benedict?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

yum
Tortellini?


----------



## FishHead (Jun 12, 2020)

yum

escargot?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yuck! Never tried but first impressions scream "yuck" to me 

Crab?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 12, 2020)

galactickat4240 said:


> Yuck! Never tried but first impressions scream "yuck" to me
> 
> Crab?


Yuck! I don’t rly like seafood ahhh

cinnamon buns


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yum!!

Applesauce?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Yum

Kit Kat bar?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 13, 2020)

yum yum

cheesecake?


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

Yum
Taquitos?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 13, 2020)

Yum

French fries?


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

yum! especially mcdonald’s fries

peanut butter?


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

Yum
Melon?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

kinda yuck ;; 

goldfish crackers?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 14, 2020)

Yum, especially Xtreme Cheddar. 

Red peppers?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Yum, but with something ofc 
Red velvet?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

yum!! 

butterscotch pudding?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Yum
Twix?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 22, 2020)

yum

everything bagel?


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Yum
Sourbread?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

Yum

Apple juice?


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Yum
Lemons?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 23, 2020)

yuck!

strawberries?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 23, 2020)

yum

Orange?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Yum
Limes?


----------



## Yusuke_Star (Jun 23, 2020)

yum for soup

chicken legs?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 23, 2020)

yum

edamame?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Yum
Clam Chowder?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 23, 2020)

Never had it. I feel it might be yuck.

Sugar cookies?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 23, 2020)

Yum

Cherry jam?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Yum
Grape juice?


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

yum! 

salmon?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Yum
Eel?


----------



## serudesu (Jun 23, 2020)

yum (in sushi of course. i hope.)

brownies?


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

yum!! 

cherry slushie?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 23, 2020)

yum! could def use one rn lol

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Yum
Toffee?


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

yum! 

cantaloupe?


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2020)

Yuck

Cauliflower?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Yum I guess
Spinach?


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

yum! 

granny smith apple?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

Yum, most of the time I prefer McIntosh apples but sometimes that bitter taste is nice. 

Cream cheese? (You can put it on something of course)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

Most of the time, Yum!

Shrimp Tempura?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

yuck ;u; 

blueberry cheesecake?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 24, 2020)

Yummm!!

Spinach?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 24, 2020)

Only fresh yum!
Kimchi?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

never had ;;

crab legs?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 24, 2020)

Yuuumy with butter!
Ramen?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

YUM! 

Fruit cups?


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Yum
Pecan pie?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 24, 2020)

Yum, but prefer pecans by themselves tbh

Pringles?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

yum! 

key lime pie?


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 24, 2020)

Never tried it, but sound yum!

spam?


----------



## flowersnfossils (Jun 24, 2020)

yum! (it’s okay)

brussels sprouts?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

Yuuuuck

carrot cake?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

yum! 

dark chocolate?


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2020)

Yum

Fruit tart?


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Yum
Green apple?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

Fruit itself yuck, candy form yum!

Bubblegum?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2020)

Yummy!

Cream cheese wantons?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 24, 2020)

yum!

orange creamsicles?


----------



## kazaf (Jun 24, 2020)

Yuck!  Cream puffs?


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Yum
Fried rice?


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2020)

Yum

Baked potato soup?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

Never had, but sounds yum!

Ramen?


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

yum! 

hard-boiled egg?


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Yum
Fried chicken?


----------



## hestu (Jun 25, 2020)

Yum

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

yum

beef jerky


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

never had but looks yum ;v; 

chicken fried rice?


----------



## hestu (Jun 25, 2020)

Yum (cooking that for lunch rn actually!)

Pork bao?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2020)

never had one but they look good

pineapple pizza


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

yuck ;;

dragon fruit?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2020)

never had  :v

ginger snap cookies?


----------



## hestu (Jun 27, 2020)

Yum

Spice cake?


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

never had

pizza bagels?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 28, 2020)

very yum

chicken nugget


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 28, 2020)

Yum!
Tater tots?


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Yum
Fudge?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 28, 2020)

Yum

those little peanut butter sandwich crackers?


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

yum

yogurt parfait?


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Yum
Cinnamon?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 29, 2020)

yum

breakfast burrito?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 29, 2020)

Yuck..

Tikka Masala?


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

never had ;;

watermelon?


----------



## hestu (Jun 29, 2020)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Yum
Clams?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Yum, at least in chowder which is the only time I've had them. 

Lobster?


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Depends, but yum
Shrimp?


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

yuck >_<

dried blueberries?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 30, 2020)

yum

savory scone?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 1, 2020)

yum
rum raisin ice cream?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Never tried it but looks yum
Lemonade?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 1, 2020)

yuck almost always too sweet for me

garlic bread?


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

yum!!

milk?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2020)

Yum 

Wasabi?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Depends, mostly yuck though, but sometimes yum
Seaweed?


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

yum!!

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 1, 2020)

yummmmm

crab?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Yum
Pickles?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 1, 2020)

yum

oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 1, 2020)

Yum! They're so underrated!

Nutella?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 1, 2020)

Very yum

bell peppers?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 1, 2020)

YUCK
vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Yum 
Sparkling water?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 1, 2020)

yuck

frozen grapes?


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

Yum
Rice?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)

yum
mushrooms?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 2, 2020)

YUM!! 

Tomatos?


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2020)

yuck :c 

vanilla cupcakes?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 2, 2020)

Yum

Artichoke?


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Yum, in some ways
Spinach?


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

yum!!

kale?


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Depends
Croutons?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Yum.

Mozzarella cheese?


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

yum! 

bacon?


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Yum
Pineapple?


----------



## pochy (Jul 5, 2020)

yum!
zucchini?


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

lowkey yuck ;u;

banana bread?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 5, 2020)

Yum

Mustard?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Yuck.

Flan?


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yum
Peanuts?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

I like the shells more than the nuts themselves. Yum?

Salt and Vinegar Chips?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 6, 2020)

yum if they’re mild 

cinnamon roll


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 6, 2020)

Yum

Beef stroganoff?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 6, 2020)

yum

thai curries?


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yum
Vanilla?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yum! 

mac and cheese?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 7, 2020)

Yuck (it's not bad, but I wouldn't eat it if I had the choice.)

Casserole?


----------



## Lattecakes (Jul 7, 2020)

Never tried it before    so both yuck & yum because I have no idea LOL.

Avocado??


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

YUM it's my favorite fruit!

Plain tortilla?


----------



## kazaf (Jul 7, 2020)

Yuck

Lollipops?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

yummmm (havent had one in a while though )

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 7, 2020)

Yum!!!

Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yum
Granola?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yum!

chocolate cupcakes?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 7, 2020)

yum

vanilla ice cream


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 7, 2020)

Yum

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yum! 

blueberry danish?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 8, 2020)

yummmmm 

Tomatoes?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 8, 2020)

Yuck

Black Licorice?


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

yuck ;u;

cottage cheese?


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yum
Candy cane?


----------



## aloherna (Jul 9, 2020)

Yum!

mussels?


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yum
Manila clam?


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

never had ;; 

roasted tomatoes?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

yuck

garlic bread??


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Yum

Chicken sandwich?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

yum im vegetarian now but mmmmmmmmmm chicken sandwich was my everything

cookies n cream hersheys?


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

yum!! was my favourite chocolate bar when i was younger ^~^

fruit snacks?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

yumm i loooove fruit snacks

sour gummy bears?


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

Yum
Skittles?


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 11, 2020)

Yum!
Broccoli?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Yuck.

Pringles?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

Yum.

Hi-Chew?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Yum

Artichokes?


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

Yuck?? Although I haven't tried them in such a long time, maybe I like them now.

Cauliflower?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Yuck or yum, depending on how they’re cooked.

calimari


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

YUUUUUUUM.

Shrimp?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 11, 2020)

Yuck

White Chocolate?


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

Yuck.

Stinging nettle tea?


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

never had but you lost me at “stinging” lmao

boston creme donut?


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Yum
Ice cream cake?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum

Alfredo Pasta?


----------



## xara (Jul 18, 2020)

yum! 

halibut?


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Never had, but yum
Fried shrimp?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## v a p o r w a v e (Jul 18, 2020)

Yumm.

Fries with mayo?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

yum!!
eggplant?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

Honestly YUM especially grilled 

Kimchi Fries?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 18, 2020)

never had sounds yum

flaming hot cheetos?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 18, 2020)

Yuck

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum

Banana bread?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum

Philly cheese steak?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

Yuck :c 

Macaroons?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 18, 2020)

Yuck

Mangosteen?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

Never had a chance to try them, but the look YUM

Chicken Pot Pie?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 18, 2020)

Yuck

Fish and chips?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum.

Habanero sauce?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum lol

Oreos?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum

Nutella?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

Yum

Mashed Potato Pancake?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 19, 2020)

I like pancakes, and I love mashed potatoes, so yum?

California rolls?


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2020)

yum but they’re not my favourite ;; 

cosmic brownies?


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Yum
Spinach?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

Yum

Mac n' Cheese?



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I like pancakes, and I love mashed potatoes, so yum?
> 
> California rolls?


They're definitely worth a try!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Yum!

Fish sticks?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 19, 2020)

Yuck or Yum depending on the fish (as I'm allergic to some types)

Green bean casserole?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 19, 2020)

Yuck. Ziti?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

Yum
Spicy chicken nuggets


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

YUM

Pulled pork sandwich?


----------



## xara (Jul 20, 2020)

never had ;; 

blue cheese?


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Never had, but yum I guess
Watercress?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 26, 2020)

i can't recall ever having that

soda?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

YUM

quesadillas?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

Yum 
Ranch sauce?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Yuck.

Fried bananas?


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2020)

Yuck.

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Yum.

Rocket popsicles?


----------



## LongLee (Jul 26, 2020)

Yum. Fjkdfasl those are my favorite

Cream cheese bagel ?


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 26, 2020)

Yum.. depends though. Buffalo chicken tenders?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 26, 2020)

i love spicy food so yum :>

kalamata olives?


----------



## LongLee (Jul 26, 2020)

Yuck

Homemade mac and cheese ?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 27, 2020)

Yum!

Oatmeal chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Yum!!

Raisins?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

Yum
Celery?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yuck by itself

strawberry toaster strudel? :>


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

YUM

lemon ice cream?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yummm ♡ 

brioche bread?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

yum ❤

pancakes?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

yummmmm 

Apples?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yum yum 

plums? :3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

yumm

peaches? :3c


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum

Nutella?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yumm (I love this energy of constant "yums" )

pineapple?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum

Spicy tuna roll?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum yum

Sugar cookies?


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

yum!!! 

french toast?


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 29, 2020)

Yuck I’m allergic to eggs!! Ham?


----------



## Catharina (Jul 29, 2020)

yum!

Cauliflower?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

YUM

carrots?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yum :>

baby spinach?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

yum yum

ketchup?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yum

sweet potatoes?


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum
Oranges?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

yummm 

raspberries?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum!
Green beans?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum yum

Gummy bears?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yummy yum

nectarines?


----------



## absol (Jul 29, 2020)

yum

butter chicken?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

y u m

Marzipan?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

YUM

Graham crackers?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum!

Funfetti frosting?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

YUM

spicy ramen?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

YUM YUM YUM

grapefruit?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yumm 

mint chip ice cream?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

yummmmmm 

bananas?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 29, 2020)

yum

bagels


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yum 

pudding?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Yum! Especially tapioca or chocolate pudding 

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

y u m m y

broccoli?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Yummy!!
L-  Lasagna


----------



## Ploom (Jul 29, 2020)

hah I take it lasagna is a yuck for you
Yum for me,

Falafel?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

yumm

potato soup?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Potato soup?? Sounds good :0

Uh French fries


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

yum
onion rings?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Yummy 
Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

YUM
tiramisu?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Yuck 
Bubble tea?


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

yuck ;;

lychee?


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Yum
Spearmint?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Yum 

Flan?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 31, 2020)

yum

doritos?


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

i’m not really into chips and it depends on the flavour but ig yum? 

quiche?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Never tried
Cucumbers?


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum

Durian?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)

I've never eaten it

scrambled eggs?


----------



## Toska (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum.

French Toast?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum
Apples?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 31, 2020)

yum yum, especially honeycrisp

fruit tarts?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum

Cookies and cream ice cream?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 31, 2020)

yum! 

sweet potato fries?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum!
Peach jam?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum!
Apricot jam?


----------



## absol (Jul 31, 2020)

yum 

avocado toast?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum <3 (favorite fruit)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum! Now the theme’s stuck in my head.

Flan?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum
Raisins?


----------



## itsjustlew (Jul 31, 2020)

Yuck! 
cheesecake???


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yuck.

Skittles?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum
Licorice?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum!

Baked ziti?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum
Alfredo?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

yup
hamburger?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yum!

Pancakes???


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2020)

yum!

green bell peppers?


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 1, 2020)

Yum 

Kalamata olives?


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Yuck
Ghost pepper?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 1, 2020)

Yuck!

Coffee?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 1, 2020)

yuck

mangos?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 1, 2020)

Yum
Cheesecake?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 1, 2020)

yum yum

yogurt?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m lactose intolerant but I love key lime pie yogurt I miss it so much-

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 1, 2020)

yum

quiche?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 1, 2020)

Yuck

Sorbet?


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2020)

Yum!

Hot Fudge?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Yum!! My mom did a fudge thing this year for my birthday since other places were closed.

Deviled eggs?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 1, 2020)

Meh

Tomatos?


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Yum
Cherry?


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 2, 2020)

Yum 

Nectarine?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 2, 2020)

Yum
BBQ chicken?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 2, 2020)

Yum!
Pineapple?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 2, 2020)

yUcK


Ramen?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 2, 2020)

It depends what's in it but i'll say yum for now

Tacos?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 2, 2020)

Yum!

Soda?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 2, 2020)

Yuck

apricots?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 2, 2020)

yUcK

Pasta?


----------



## Ploom (Aug 3, 2020)

yum

fried rice?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2020)

Yum, especially with kimchi. 

Poutine?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Haven't had it but it looks yum.

Bread dipped in balsamic vinegar and olive oil?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Maybe yum
Crutons?


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2020)

yum!! salads aren’t complete without them lmaoo 

quinoa?


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Yum
Peas?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 3, 2020)

Yum?


Pancakes?


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2020)

Yum!

Cereal without Milk?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 3, 2020)

Yum but less yum than with milk
Hot dog?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 3, 2020)

YUM

Oreos?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Yum!!

Milky Ways?


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2020)

Yuck.

Salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 3, 2020)

Yuck

Nanaimo bars?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 3, 2020)

Never had but looks YUM WOW
Blackberries?


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

hhng i guess yum? i don’t like them but they don’t taste gross i just,, don’t like the texture lmao 

pickled eggs?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Depends..
More yuck

Pancakes?


----------



## Toska (Aug 4, 2020)

Yum!

Raspberries?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

Yum
Tomatoes?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 4, 2020)

yum by itself with salt 

avocado?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Depends, yum
Butter?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Yum. Just a whole thing of garlic butter is the best.

Pineapples?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2020)

Yum!

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yum
Pizza?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

Yum
Fish and chips?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2020)

Yum

Pork filled wantons


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 5, 2020)

Yuck? I've had like them once but didn't like them.

Creamy corn soup?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2020)

Yuck.

Lasagna?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 5, 2020)

Yum!
Sushi?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yum
Salmon?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2020)

Yuck.

Crab?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

Yup
Fish fillet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Sounds yum! I really like fish.

Salt and Vinegar chips?


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2020)

yuck ;u; 

chipotle?


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Never had, but maybe yum
Pocky?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

yummm send me

carrots


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Yum
Kiwi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 6, 2020)

Yum

Dragon fruit?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 6, 2020)

Yumm

lemon bars?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

yummm
fried chicken?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 6, 2020)

yummy 

red velvet cake?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 6, 2020)

Yum!

Lemon tart?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 6, 2020)

_yum_

danishes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

YUM!

Bantum Bagels?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 6, 2020)

They look very yummy!! 

Cottage cheese?


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

Yuck.

Watermelon?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 6, 2020)

Yum

apricots?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Yum
Brie cheese?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Yum!

Mandarins?


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

Yum!

Brown rice?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 7, 2020)

Yum!

Ravioli?


----------



## sigh (Aug 7, 2020)

if the ravioli is meat filled, yum, if it's filled with that weird cheese then yuck..idk i just never liked it

steamed pork / vegetable dumplings?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Never tried them, but seem yummy!

Pepperoni?


----------



## Ploom (Aug 7, 2020)

yum I think

macaroni and cheese


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

never had it, but looks yum

Strawberries dipped in chocolate?


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yum
Caramel popcorn?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Yum!
Whipped cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

yum!

instant ramen


----------



## xTech (Aug 7, 2020)

Very Yum!

Smoked Salmon?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Yuck.

Mayonnaise?


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2020)

yum! but in small amounts aha

deep dish pizza?


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 7, 2020)

yum

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 7, 2020)

Yum especially with garlic
Nutella?


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2020)

yum! 

bacon?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Yuck.

Honey?


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 7, 2020)

Yum 

Spaghetti Bolognese ?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

YUM

Spaghetti carbonara?


----------



## Clock (Aug 8, 2020)

Yum
Bacon?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

Yum

Jaffa cakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

uh think i had something similar but it was more of a like, middle eastern touch to it so yum

chicken salad?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

YUM

Graham crackers?


----------



## Ploom (Aug 8, 2020)

yum (especially with milk)

blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

Yum
Sushi?


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

yuck for the most part ;u; 

zebra cakes?


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum
Lobster?


----------



## sbutler (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum! Beetroot?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Yuck

Carrots?


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 10, 2020)

yum!

tacos?


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum! 

Peaches?


----------



## Toska (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum!

Whole wheat bread?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Yummmm 

Rice cakes?


----------



## Darian (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum!! 
spaghetti?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum
Croissant?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum

Durian?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Never had it!

Quesadilla?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 10, 2020)

Yuck

Baked salmon?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 10, 2020)

Yuck. 

Waffles?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum

Grilled cheese?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum

Corn on the cob?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Yum yum

Chocolate milk?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

yum yum

pineapple juice?


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2020)

never had but since i like pineapple,, probably yum aha 

cheddar and herb scone?


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2020)

Yum
Basil? Not itself though


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Yum!

Ratatouille?


----------



## sigh (Aug 11, 2020)

never tried it but i'd probably like it, so yum

cheddar broccoli rice?


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 11, 2020)

yuck
mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Toska (Aug 12, 2020)

Used to be yuck, but recently I've found they taste good! So yum!

Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 12, 2020)

Yum! 

cheesecake?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

Yum

Maple fudge?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 12, 2020)

Never had one, but I would like to try it. So, yum!

Sushi burrito?


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 12, 2020)

THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD I WANNA TRY YUM

poke bowl?


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Yum (I miss eating those)
Pineapple?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

Yum!

smoked salmon?


----------



## Toska (Aug 12, 2020)

Yuck.

Cheetos?


----------



## eggie_ (Aug 12, 2020)

yum!!

tortilla chips + queso?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

are u kidding me, sweet potatoes are delicious. _yum_

honey roasted peanuts?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 12, 2020)

Yum!

Banana split?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 13, 2020)

Yuck

Dark chocolate?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

YUM

grapefruit?


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Yum
Persimmon?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 13, 2020)

YUM

strawberry milk?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

Yum!!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 13, 2020)

Yum
Cappuccino?


----------



## Pikabun (Aug 13, 2020)

Yum 
Ramen ?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum!

Cake pops?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum!
Pound cakes?


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2020)

yum! 

granny smith apple?


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 14, 2020)

yummm

pho?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 14, 2020)

Yuck

BLT?


----------



## followthepath (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum 

tofu?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

yum

vanilla pudding?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum
Fried rice?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

yum

cherries?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 14, 2020)

YUM

tortilla?


----------



## Toska (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum!

Lima beans?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum, one of my favorite foods.

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum!!

Fried cheese?


----------



## Neb (Aug 14, 2020)

Yuck.

Steak tacos?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 14, 2020)

Yum!

Steamed broccoli?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

yum

mozzarella cheese?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Yummn 

Blueberries?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

yummy

kiwi?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

yum

olives?


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum!!

chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2020)

yum!! 

banana bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

ehh yuck i tend to not like banana flavour unless i eat the fresh fruit lol

blueberry pie


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum
Lime?


----------



## Toska (Aug 15, 2020)

Yuck!

Sausage?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

yuck

ketchup?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum! (In reasonable amounts.)

Licorice?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

yumm

Coffee cake?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum!

Omelets?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

_yum_

quiche?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum!  Makes me think of a bed and breakfast about 2 hours away -- the owner makes the most delicious quiche!

Shepherd's pie?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

yummy

mashed potatoes?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum yum! _Getting hungrier by the minute..._

Seafood chowder?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

never tried, but looks yum 0:

garlic bread?


----------



## Neb (Aug 15, 2020)

YUM

Steak?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum! 

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Toska (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum!

Quesadillas?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum! 

Shawerma?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

yum!

falafel?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yum! 

Pad thai?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum
Chicken?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! Especially chicken wings and drumsticks.

Takoyaki (octopus balls)?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

I've never tried them, but they look v yum

Pierogi?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! I've always found it super interesting and amazing that different cultures around the world have their own spin on similar concept dishes (pierogis and dumplings). 

Sauerkraut?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

YUMMM

smoked cheese?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! I think I've had smoked cheese on burgers before.  

Smoked salmon?


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

Yuck D: not a fan of seafood

Almonds?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

yummm 

grapes?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Can be both depending on the type

oreos?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum!

Peaches?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum!!

tiramisu?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! 

Coffee cake?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 16, 2020)

yum !

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! 

Honey cake?


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

Never had it, but I'd say yum!

Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! 

Tomato basil soup?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 16, 2020)

yum

chicken pot pie?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum

Eggs?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! 

Kale?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum!

Chicken strips?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! 

Bell peppers?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum :3

PB &J sandwich


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum!

Hummus?


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

Yuck.

Avocado?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Yum! 

Sushi?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Hmm, some of it is yum!

Chili?


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

yuck ;;

fried shrimp?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Yum
Dragonfruit?


----------



## Toska (Aug 17, 2020)

Never had it, but seems yum!

Pizza Rolls?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2020)

YUM

shrimps?


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

yuck

cashews?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

yum

pistachios?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Yum
Bacon?


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

yum! 

sardines?


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 19, 2020)

yuck 

ramen?


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Yum
Waffles?


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Yum!

Potato Salad?


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

yuck,,

cake pops?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)

yummmmm 

sunflower seeds?


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Yum!

Oranges?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)

yum yum

tomato soup?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 19, 2020)

Yum! 

Grilled cheese?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Yum!

Green bean casserole?


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Yuck.

Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 19, 2020)

YUM

Potato salad?


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Yum!

Shrimp?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

I've only had it from a sushi place I think, but it was meh. Might try some different shrimp another time.

Chicken katsu?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 20, 2020)

YUM

Ice cream cake?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Yum!

Peanuts?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

When it comes to raw peanuts, only the shells, so yum?

Banana pudding?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

yum!! 

mint oreos?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 20, 2020)

_yum!_

Linzer cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Yum!

Apples?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 20, 2020)

YUMMM

cherries?


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 20, 2020)

yum but allergic yes very tragic ;-; 

pudding?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yum
Pork?


----------



## Toska (Aug 20, 2020)

Very yum 

Fried Rice?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 20, 2020)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Yum!

Altoids?


----------



## brysonkunz (Aug 20, 2020)

Yum!
Bagel and cream cheese


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 20, 2020)

yum

persimmons?


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

never had so i’m not sure lol ;

spinach?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 21, 2020)

Yum! 

Croissant?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Yum
Peanuts?


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

yum!! 

steak?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 21, 2020)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 21, 2020)

Yum!

Spinach dip?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

sounds yum!

sushi?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Can't say all of it I like, but overall? Yum!

Spanish rice?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 21, 2020)

Definite yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

YUM! Especially with steak!

Horchata?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 21, 2020)

Had to look horchata up -- looks super yummy! 

Burritos?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Yum yum yum

Apple strudel?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Yum!

Butterbeer?


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

never had but lowkey sounds gross;

goldfish crackers?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Never had them, but they look super yummm 

Mango?


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Yum 
Dragonfruit?


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

never had but it doesn’t look like something i’d enjoy aha ;v; 

marshmallows?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 22, 2020)

Yum, especially in hot chocolate!

Pretzels?


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

yum

cranberries?


----------



## amemome (Aug 22, 2020)

yum! love them dried.

shrimp?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 22, 2020)

Yuck, except for coconut shrimp, which is yum.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Im small amounts, yum.

Lollipops with bugs?


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

Had to look it up, I think it'd be yuck D:

Celery?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 22, 2020)

yuck by itself 

mushrooms?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 23, 2020)

By itself, definitely yuck. Depends on what you put it on though.

Sushi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 23, 2020)

Yum 

Peanut butter cookie?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

I used to love 'em but now they're meh... But, I'll say yum.

Dippin' Dots?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 23, 2020)

Had to look it up, but they look yum!!

Baby carrots?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Yum
Spinach?


----------



## Toska (Aug 23, 2020)

Yuck D:

Fish sticks?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 23, 2020)

Yuck since I ate so many as a kid that the thought of them makes me sick now lol.

Jalapeño poppers?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 23, 2020)

never tried but looks yum

avocado toast?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 23, 2020)

yum yum

fruit tart?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Yum!

Enchiladas?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 23, 2020)

YUM

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 23, 2020)

yumm

key lime pie?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 23, 2020)

BIG YUM

Tater tots?


----------



## Toska (Aug 23, 2020)

Very yum!

Pineapples?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 24, 2020)

YUMMM

pickles?


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2020)

yuck 

cucumbers?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Yum
Apple?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

yum

uncrustables?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 24, 2020)

I've never had one, but they do look good

Sunny D?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 24, 2020)

Yum but Sunny D makes my throat burn lol
Tiramisu?


----------



## Toska (Aug 24, 2020)

Never had it but looks yumm

Cheesecake?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 24, 2020)

YUMMY

Grilled cheese?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 24, 2020)

yum yum

durian?


----------



## Toska (Aug 24, 2020)

Never had it but seems yum.

Guacamole?


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

yuck ;;

halibut?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

yum yum

honey?


----------



## Clock (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum
Sugar?


----------



## Toska (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum :3

Peaches?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum yumm!

Calimari?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 25, 2020)

Leaning toward yum, but it's been a long time since I've had calimari.

Bagels?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

yummm 

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Toska (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum!

Hot pepper cheese?


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

never had but sounds sort of yum,, 

kidney beans?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Never had
Fries?


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 26, 2020)

Yuck.
Wild boar meat?


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Hmm... Yum maybe
Fish?


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Yuck D:

Pop tarts?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Big yum!

Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 27, 2020)

It's okay, but I'd say yuck over yum.

Skittles


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Yuck!

Caramel Popcorn?


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2020)

not my favourite but still yum! 

hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Yum
Barbecue?


----------



## Toska (Aug 28, 2020)

YUM

Takis?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Yum 

Pretzels?


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 28, 2020)

Yum!

cheesecake?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

never had but it lowkey looks gross >_<

oysters?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 28, 2020)

Yuck, but to be fair I've never had one so maybe I'd like it if I tried some?

Cornbread?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

yes!! 

squid?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Yum!

Boba?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Yum
Spearmint?


----------



## Toska (Aug 29, 2020)

It's alright, kinda leaning more towards yuck though. 

Grape jelly?


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

not my favourite but yum! i prefer strawberry, though aha c’:

watermelon?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Yum
Dragonfruit?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 30, 2020)

Yum! 

Blueberries?


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

Yum 

Oatmeal?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 31, 2020)

YUM

salted caramel ice cream?


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Yum
Red velvet?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 31, 2020)

Yum

Whole turkey?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 31, 2020)

Yum.

Couscous?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 31, 2020)

Yum yum

mint chocolate?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

Yum!

Spam? (No Monty Python jokes. I know, I knoooooow lol! xD)


----------



## Marines (Aug 31, 2020)

Yuck!
Ramen?


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2020)

Yum!

Jalapeno  peppers?


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2020)

yuck ;v; 

ham and cheese croissant?


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Yum
Pepper?


----------



## Marines (Sep 1, 2020)

Yuck!
Nutella?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

Yuck!
Pineapple?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

I love pineapple (which is unfortunate for my mother, who is allergic)!

Black licorice?


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2020)

Yuck!

Sausage gravy?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yuck.

Chips & dip?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

Yum!

White cheddar flavored popcorn?


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2020)

yum!! 

chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2020)

I definitely know someone who would say, “ew, yuck to heck & back” (with less-child-friendly words), but I, for one, say: OMFG YUM. Raisinets are the bomb. 

Loaded [baked] potato?


----------



## Toska (Sep 2, 2020)

Only had 1 I think, but yum!

Chicken & Waffles?


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Yum
Ham?


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2020)

yum! 

soft pretzels?


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Yum
Ice?


----------



## Marines (Sep 3, 2020)

YUM
Tacos?


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Yum!!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 3, 2020)

Yum!

Pho?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 4, 2020)

Never had it, but I’ll say yum until I do.

Fruit salad?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 4, 2020)

Yum!

Tiramisu?


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2020)

never had but doesn’t really appeal to me aha >_< 

kit kat?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 4, 2020)

yum yum

twix?


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Yum
Peanuts?


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2020)

Yum!

Crackers?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 4, 2020)

Yum!

Caesar Salad?


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2020)

yum! 

chicken tenders?


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Yum
Spinach?


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2020)

Yuck!

Tuna?


----------



## WalceDony (Sep 5, 2020)

Ew, yucky!

Strawberry Cheesecake?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

Yum! Though I prefer cheesecake in small quantities.

Mooncakes?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 5, 2020)

Yum, I guess? I’ve never heard of them before.

Marshmallows?


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2020)

Yuck by themselves, although good in a smore!


Carrots?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 5, 2020)

Really depends for me. Most of the time, Yum!

Crab?


----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Yum
Lobster?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 6, 2020)

Never had it but people tell me it’s good (yum).

Spaghetti?


----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 6, 2020)

YUM x10000

Apple cider?


----------



## Pondo (Sep 6, 2020)

Yuck(, but only because I can’t ingest apple products without getting horrible cramps).

Cotton candy/candyfloss?


----------



## Toska (Sep 7, 2020)

Meh.. used to hate it, but now it's okay. So still kinda leaning to yuck.

Lollipops?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 7, 2020)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2020)

depends on the toppings but yum ig ;u; 

pancakes?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 7, 2020)

Yum!
 Sushi?


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Yum
Salmon?


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2020)

yuck,,

oreo cookies?


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Yum
Tuna?


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Yuck!

Cake pops?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

I've never had one, but I do enjoy cake! 

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 8, 2020)

Never had it, but it looks v v yummmm

White chocolate?


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Yuck D:

Limes?


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2020)

yum! i don’t like anything lime flavoured but actual limes?? surprisingly delicious

graham crackers?


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

Yum
Mango?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 9, 2020)

Yuck
Caramel Corn?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 9, 2020)

Yuck unless mixed with cheese corn (shout out to chicagoooo)

Asparagus?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 9, 2020)

Yum

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 9, 2020)

Yum! 

Cauliflower?


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Yum!

Brocolli?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 9, 2020)

Yum! 

Brown rice?


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

...yuck :/ i wish i liked it

couscous!!!


----------



## Aurita (Sep 10, 2020)

Yum!

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Toska (Sep 10, 2020)

Yum!!

Calamari?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 10, 2020)

Yum! 

Baguette?


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Sep 10, 2020)

Yum! 

Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Yum!

Pecan divinity?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks yummy! Had to look it up, but I love pecans and nougat, so by extension, I think I would enjoy it. 

Cheese and crackers?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

Yum, depends on the cheese and cracker though!

Caramel popcorn?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 11, 2020)

Yum!

Red vines?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Yuck ): not a fan of licorice

Brie cheese?


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2020)

i’m not sure if i’ve ever tried it but i love cheese sm so uh,, probably yum?? aha 

spam?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 11, 2020)

I never had spam, so I'll say yuck.

Bean and cheese burrito?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 11, 2020)

Yummmmm

Strawberries?


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

Yum
Bagels?


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

Yum!

Mayonnaise?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Yummm!

Toast with butter?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 11, 2020)

Yuck, as a kid I was given toast with only butter when sick so I associate it with that. 

Deep fried Oreo?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Ooh never tried but probably yum

Frozen custard?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 11, 2020)

yum!

regular custard?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Yuck

Deviled eggs?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 11, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## StarFragment (Sep 11, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese cake?


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

Yum!

Boiled Eggs?


----------



## Marines (Sep 11, 2020)

YUMM

Avacado toast?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Yum!

Churros?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 12, 2020)

yumm

maple syrup?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 12, 2020)

Yum

Wafer pie?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 12, 2020)

I've never had it, nor heard of it!

Pork fried rice?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

Yummmmmmmmmmmm 

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup?


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Yum
Snickers?


----------



## Toska (Sep 12, 2020)

Yuck D:

Orange Tic-tacs?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

Yum! 

Pretzels?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

OMG YUMMMMMMMMM

Fish and Chips?


----------



## Marines (Sep 12, 2020)

Never had it before but it looks good, so yum!

Oreos?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

Incredibly YUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMM

Nutella?


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

Yum
Peanut butter?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

yuck, am allergic to penuts also.

sashimi?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 13, 2020)

I've never had it!

Tofu?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

yum !!

bell peppers?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 13, 2020)

YUCK. I’ve never liked them. I can tolerate small amounts in dishes tho.

apple fritters?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 13, 2020)

Yum!

Chocolate lava cake?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

OM^G! Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Muffins?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 13, 2020)

Yum depending on the kind 

baklava?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 13, 2020)

Yum!

sauerkraut ?


----------



## Marines (Sep 13, 2020)

YUMMM

Watermelon?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

Yuck UnU 

Waffles and Pancakes?!


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

Yum! Especially with strawberry syrup 

Chicken and Waffles?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

Maybe yum?

S'mores?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 13, 2020)

Yum!!

Lobster roll?


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

Never had it, but thinking yuck.

Butterscotch?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 14, 2020)

F***,F***,F***!!!!!!!!! YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ice cream?!


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

YUM 

Potato salad?


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

kind of neutral on it tbh,, i don’t hate it but i also,, don’t like it all that much lmao

sugar cookies?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2020)

Yum - though I’m actually kinda picky about cookies. I like my mom’s sugar cookies that we make at Christmas and the Pepperidge Farm original sugar cookies (they’re round with a little hole in the middle). 

Sushi?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

Yum!! Nigiri > rolls tho

Bruschetta ?


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

Never had
Oranges?


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2020)

Yum!

Lemons?


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

yum!!

green grapes?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2020)

Yum, used to hate grapes as a kid but I like them now. 

Cheerios?


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2020)

Yumm~

Hot sauce?


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 14, 2020)

Yuck xD

Pasta? :0


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

Yum!

Sausages?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Yum
Egg whites?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 15, 2020)

yuck yuck yuck

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Toska (Sep 15, 2020)

Yum! My family doesn't like it, so I only get it for New Year's Eve!

Ravioli?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 15, 2020)

yumm

rice krispie treats?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

YUM

Dutch apple pie?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 15, 2020)

_y u m_

strawberry toaster strudel?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

Yum! Haven’t had those in a while

Carrot cake?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 15, 2020)

Yum!

Venison?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

(0(n )0 ) I-I can’t say either w-way...I’d be willing to try it tho

Artichokes?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

Yum!

Gravy?


----------



## Toska (Sep 15, 2020)

Depends on the kind! Usually yuck, though.

Deep fried oreos?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 16, 2020)

Yum!

Pizza rolls?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 16, 2020)

Yum!

Brussel sprouts?


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

Yum
Lettuce?


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2020)

Yum!

Turnips?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 16, 2020)

Yuck!

Honey roasted peanuts?


----------



## xara (Sep 17, 2020)

yum!! 

boston cream donuts?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 17, 2020)

Yuck. Don’t like cream donuts and am picky about donuts to begin with.

Crab?


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

Yum
Lobster?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

Yuck.

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 17, 2020)

Yum!

Grapefruit?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 17, 2020)

yum

bread?


----------



## sej (Sep 17, 2020)

only yum when toasted

sushi?


----------



## PeanutFan14 (Sep 17, 2020)

Yuck

Blue cheese?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 17, 2020)

Yuck ):

Shrimp?


----------



## PeanutFan14 (Sep 17, 2020)

yuck

pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 17, 2020)

yuck

soy sauce?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

Never had it, but seems yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 18, 2020)

Hmm yuck o: it’s too artificial for me!

Brownies?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

yum 

shortbread cookies?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 18, 2020)

_yum _♡ 

biscoff cookies?


----------



## xara (Sep 18, 2020)

yum! 

ritz crackers?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2020)

Never had the exact ones, but they look like regular crackers, so YUM

Hummus?


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

Yum
Sundaes?


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

Yum! Especially strawberry ones. 

Rare steak?


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 18, 2020)

yuck :/ 

Birthday Cake ice-cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

yum!

chocolate pudding?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 18, 2020)

Yum

Creme brulee?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2020)

yum!

tacos?


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

Yum!
Sushi?


----------



## loveclove (Sep 18, 2020)

Yum! (but some of them, yuck)
Applesauce?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 18, 2020)

yum!

grapes?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

yum - if they’re seedless 

Nectarines?


----------



## silk.feather (Sep 18, 2020)

Yum! Cranberries?


----------



## deana (Sep 18, 2020)

Yuck. 

Pierogies?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

They look yum!

Orange chicken?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

Yum

Koala March?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 19, 2020)

Y U M

cheesecake?


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2020)

yum!! my favourite dessert

peanut m&ms?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 19, 2020)

Yum

Cherry jam?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 19, 2020)

yum yum

Yoghurt?


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

Yum
Dragonfruit?


----------



## Toska (Sep 19, 2020)

Never had it, but it seems yum!

Eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2020)

yuck...gdi forum take me to latest post for ****s sake

brie cheese?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 19, 2020)

Yum! Especially with prosciutto 

Almond milk?


----------



## BeetleBreakfast (Sep 19, 2020)

Yuck.  Cant do almonds.

Hummus?


----------



## Toska (Sep 19, 2020)

Yuck.

Avocados?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 19, 2020)

Yum

Chow mein?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 19, 2020)

Hmm yuck bc it’s usually too greasy for me

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Toska (Sep 19, 2020)

Used to be yuck, but now it's pretty yum!

Onion rings?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 19, 2020)

So yummy!

Chicken wings?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum, especially if they're spicy. 

Tzatziki?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 20, 2020)

I have never heard of it nor have I had it.

Rice pilaf?


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

never had ;w; 

mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum
Fettuccine?


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Very yum! Haven't had it in forever, though!

Spaghetti?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum!

Caprese salad?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum!!

Garlic bread?


----------



## hugs (Sep 20, 2020)

yum!

spicy ramen?


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Never had it but seems yum!

Hotdogs?


----------



## deana (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum!

Cranberry juice?


----------



## oak (Sep 20, 2020)

I love cranberry juice!

Black coffee?


----------



## deana (Sep 20, 2020)

Currently yuck. Although I wish I could like it to be a little healthier and consume less sugar lol 

Potato salad?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum! 

Cucumber sandwiches?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

yum! i never thought of trying them until my sister made some mini ones. they were so delicious and cute ^.^

Pocky?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum! My favourites are chocolate, strawberry, and tomato pretz. <:

Nachos?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

yum!

angel wings?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

Oh, yum!

Fried rice?


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Yum!

Brown rice?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

yum (I like pretty much any rice)

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 21, 2020)

Yum, I used to hate it as a kid but it's one of my favorite foods now. 

Lemon potatoes?


----------



## Mezzanine (Sep 21, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

yuck ;/ 

baked beans?


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

Yuck
French toast?


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Yum! I make it for my family sometimes and it's delicious 

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

yuck ;v; 

swiss cheese?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 21, 2020)

yuck o: not one of my faves 

cream cheese?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 21, 2020)

yum

mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 21, 2020)

Yum!

meatloaf?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 21, 2020)

Yum

Coconut shrimp?


----------



## Mezzanine (Sep 21, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 21, 2020)

Never had it, so that would be yuck.

Apple pie?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Yum!

Pumpkin cookies?


----------



## deana (Sep 21, 2020)

Yum!

Hummus?


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 21, 2020)

Yum

baguette?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Yum

Life cereal?


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Not sure what that is... but cereal is yum!

Goldfish crackers?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum, I've been eating them for as long as I can remember. Xtreme cheddar is the best flavor. There's some snacks I ate as a kid which I wouldn't touch nowadays, but Goldfish is still as good as it's always been. 

Mint chocolate?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 22, 2020)

yum!

cornbread?


----------



## xara (Sep 22, 2020)

yum! 

salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum!

Sour cream and chips?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 22, 2020)

yummm 

starbursts?


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum! 

Miso soup?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum yum

Lollipops?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum!

Popsicles?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum

Candy corn?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum!

Strawberry-banana smoothie?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Very yum, my all time favorite smoothie by far!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum!

salt water taffy?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 23, 2020)

_*yum*_

Lemon bars?


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2020)

Yum!

Carrot cake?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 23, 2020)

Yum!

Margherita pizza?


----------



## xara (Sep 23, 2020)

never had ;u;

strawberry poptarts?


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Yum
Gingerbread?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 23, 2020)

Sometimes yum, sometimes yuck!

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2020)

Yum!

BBQ pulled pork?


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 23, 2020)

Yum!

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 23, 2020)

yum!

nectarines?


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2020)

yum! 

peaches?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 24, 2020)

Yum!

Cashews?


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

Yum
Peanuts?


----------



## deana (Sep 24, 2020)

Yum!

Cauliflower?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 24, 2020)

tastes like nothing but I eat it

Burger with no cheese


----------



## Aurita (Sep 24, 2020)

Yum but I prefer with cheese

Broccoli?


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

yum!! 

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 25, 2020)

Yum!

Pumpkin spice latte?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 25, 2020)

yum! though it can be a bit too sweet for me at times ( ⌯᷄௰⌯᷅ ) 

lemon pound cake?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 25, 2020)

Yum!

Pretzels?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 25, 2020)

Yum! Used to be yuck, but now I like them!

Cappuccino?


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Yum
Mushrooms?


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Sep 25, 2020)

Yuck 

Shrimp??


----------



## deana (Sep 25, 2020)

Yum! 

Beets?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 25, 2020)

Yum!

Pulled pork?


----------



## Selene (Sep 25, 2020)

Yum!
Jerk Chicken?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 25, 2020)

Never had that actually, but it looks yum!

Chicken n dumplings?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2020)

Sounds good!

Dal Makhani?


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

never tried or even heard of it,,

honeybuns?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 26, 2020)

Yum

Grapefruit?


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

Yum
Frozen oreos?


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

never had but i like oreos so yum! 

hot cheetos?


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Yum
Takis?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 8, 2020)

Kind of spicy and I rarely ever consume them, but I guess they're not too bad, so maybe yum.

Jalapeño poppers?


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 8, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 8, 2020)

Yummmmm
Blue cheese?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 8, 2020)

Yuck, I don't hate it but I don't like it either. 

Banana bread?


----------



## deana (Oct 8, 2020)

Yum!

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 8, 2020)

yum!

pudding?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 8, 2020)

Yummers.

Garlic bread?


----------



## deana (Oct 8, 2020)

Yum! Best food ever!

Asparagus?


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2020)

yum! i especially love when it’s cooked in the oven with some parmesan cheese sprinkled on top,, it makes it a lil crunchy and just *chefs kiss*

tootsie rolls?


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

Yum
Caramel?


----------



## Xeleron (Oct 9, 2020)

Yum!

Ramen?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 9, 2020)

yum

brioche bread?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 9, 2020)

Yum!

Nutella?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 9, 2020)

yumm

plums?


----------



## deana (Oct 10, 2020)

Yum! 

Pepperoni?


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2020)

yum! 

marshmallow peeps?


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Yum
Donuts?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 10, 2020)

Yum, maple dip is my favorite type. 

Ketchup potato chips?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 10, 2020)

Yuck.

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## deana (Oct 10, 2020)

Yum!

Applesauce?


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2020)

yum!! 

turkey bacon?


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

Yum
Sausage?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 11, 2020)

Yum
Waffles?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Yum

Pumpkin muffins?


----------



## deana (Oct 11, 2020)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 11, 2020)

Yum

persimmons?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 11, 2020)

Yuck

Skittles?


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

Yum
Sour grapes?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 20, 2020)

yuck!
gumbo?


----------



## Plume (Nov 20, 2020)

Yuck because I hate shellfish, though I've never had it.
Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 20, 2020)

Yum even though I’m lactose intolerant, rip me 

Crab fried rice?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Haven’t had it yet but sounds like yum!

iced coffee?


----------



## Plume (Nov 20, 2020)

Yum.

Shepherd's pie?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 20, 2020)

Yuck 

Sushi?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 20, 2020)

Yummmmmm oh god I miss going out for food ;-;

Matcha?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 20, 2020)

Yum! <3

Cheetos cheese puffs?


----------



## Plume (Nov 20, 2020)

Yum!

Rice crispies?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 20, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Jessi (Nov 20, 2020)

Yum? I actually didn't know thats a soup, but I love sweet and sour things 

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Plume (Nov 20, 2020)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## xara (Nov 21, 2020)

sort of yum? it’s not my favourite but it’s not bad, either aha 

soft pretzels?


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2020)

Yum
Fishsticks?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 21, 2020)

yumm best chips 
speaking of cheetos 
hot cheetos?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 21, 2020)

Yum
Poached egg?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 21, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 21, 2020)

Yum

Caesar salad?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 21, 2020)

Yum 

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2020)

Mmmm big no thank you 

Rotisserie chicken!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 21, 2020)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## xara (Nov 22, 2020)

yum!! 

orange juice?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2020)

Yum (though I prefer whole oranges). 

Pears?


----------



## Clock (Nov 22, 2020)

Yum
Oranges?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 22, 2020)

Yuck
Mint choc chip ice cream ?


----------



## deana (Nov 22, 2020)

Yum! 

Sweet and sour pork?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 22, 2020)

Yumm 
Soup dumplings?


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 22, 2020)

Yum!
Eggplant?


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2020)

yuckk

fried chicken?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 23, 2020)

Yum...but I will point out I had that Popeye's Chicken Sandwich that people were going nuts over. Don't see what the fuss was about.

Frozen grapes.


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 23, 2020)

Yum!
Cheesecake?


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Nov 23, 2020)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## xara (Nov 23, 2020)

yuck ;; 

apple cider?


----------



## Clock (Nov 23, 2020)

Yum 
Teriyaki?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 23, 2020)

100% the boss would eat it forevermore

Watermelon


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 23, 2020)

Yum!

Egg rolls?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2020)

Yum!

General Tso's Chicken?


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Nov 23, 2020)

Yum!

Bulgogi?


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 23, 2020)

Yum!
Granola?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 23, 2020)

Plain granola? Yuck. Granola bar? Yum.

Ostrich burger/meat?


----------



## xara (Nov 24, 2020)

yuck ;/

strawberry poptarts?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 24, 2020)

yuck
Kit Kat?


----------



## Clock (Nov 24, 2020)

Yum
Croissant?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 24, 2020)

Yum 
_Cotton candy ?_


----------



## Plume (Nov 24, 2020)

Yum
Candy apple?


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 24, 2020)

Yum~
Candy corn?


----------



## corvus516 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yum..? It's great but the aftertaste makes me cringe.
White chocolate?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 24, 2020)

Yum 
Nuts ?


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 24, 2020)

Yum!
Cranberry?


----------



## xara (Nov 26, 2020)

yuck,,

pomegranate?


----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum
Vanilla?


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum!
Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 26, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## cool sword (Nov 26, 2020)

yuck!
French onion soup?


----------



## Toska (Nov 26, 2020)

Yuck!

Green Bean Casserole?


----------



## Plume (Nov 26, 2020)

Never had it, but yuck.

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 26, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum c:

Tater Tots?


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum!

Turkey?


----------



## deana (Nov 27, 2020)

Yum!

Banana pudding?


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

Yum
Rice crackers


----------



## Plume (Nov 27, 2020)

Yum
Ritz crackers?


----------



## Uffe (Nov 27, 2020)

Definite yum.
Brownies?


----------



## Plume (Nov 28, 2020)

Yum!!

Chicken melt sandwich?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2020)

Yum

Strawberry yogurt?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 28, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 28, 2020)

Yum!

Root beer?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 28, 2020)

Yuck except root beer lollipops which are actually really good. 

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Clock (Nov 28, 2020)

Yum
Tuna?


----------



## xara (Nov 28, 2020)

yuck ;/

pulled pork?


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 28, 2020)

Yuck! :c
Cinnamon hot-chocolate?


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 28, 2020)

Yum

Eggnog?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 28, 2020)

YUM

ham?


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

yum!

deviled eggs?


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

yum! 

gnocchi?


----------



## Plume (Nov 29, 2020)

Yuck

Lemon cake?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 29, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese Pizza?


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 29, 2020)

Yuck

Pistachios?


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 29, 2020)

YUM!

Cashews?


----------



## deana (Nov 29, 2020)

Yum 

Pineapple?


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

yuck!

anchovies?


----------



## Clock (Nov 30, 2020)

Depends
Corn?


----------



## deana (Nov 30, 2020)

Yum

Green beans?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 30, 2020)

Yum
Chimichurri?


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2020)

Yum

Chimichanga?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 30, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Hanami (Nov 30, 2020)

Yum

Persimmon?


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2020)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 30, 2020)

Yum!

Potato soup?


----------



## Uffe (Nov 30, 2020)

That sounds so good right now.
Croque-monsieur?


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2020)

Haven't tried but it looks good
Carne asada?


----------



## amemome (Dec 1, 2020)

Yum yum yum!!

Candy corn?


----------



## Xeleron (Dec 1, 2020)

YUM! 

Seafood curry?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 1, 2020)

I've never tried seafood curry before, but I'm just going to say yuck as of right now as I am not a huge fan of seafood in general.

Peppermint Bark?


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)

Yum!!

Oatmeal?


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 1, 2020)

Yum!


Sushi? (rolls)


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Yummm!
Persimmon?


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2020)

Never had it, but it sounds yummy
Orange chicken?


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Yum!
Cotton candy?


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

Yum
Barbecue?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 2, 2020)

Yum
Meatballs?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 2, 2020)

yum

brie?


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 2, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Yum!

Pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 2, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 2, 2020)

Yum!

White Chocolate?


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Ploom (Dec 2, 2020)

yum 
sweet potato?


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Yum!

Maple syrup?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 2, 2020)

Yum
Unsweetened iced tea?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 3, 2020)

Yum!

Eggnog?


----------



## Clock (Dec 3, 2020)

Dont remember, but it looks good
Pistachio?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2020)

Yuck

Couscous?


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2020)

not sure since i’ve never tried it aha

sugar cookies?


----------



## Clock (Dec 4, 2020)

Yum
Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2020)

Yum

Blackberry cobbler?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 4, 2020)

Yum
Quiche?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 4, 2020)

Yum

Coleslaw


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2020)

Yuck

Kimchi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2020)

Yum

Caramel?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 4, 2020)

YUUUUUUM!! 

oatmeal raisin cookies??


----------



## deana (Dec 5, 2020)

Yuck only for the raisins. 


Sweet potato?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 5, 2020)

They're pretty good, I love candied yams

green olives?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Dec 5, 2020)

yum!

maple syrup?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum (in moderation lol)

Huckleberries?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum!
Spaghetti?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum, it's better the day after you make it!

candy corn?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 5, 2020)

Yuck -too sweet for me
Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 5, 2020)

Yuck, not because of the pineapple though, it's because of the ham and subsequent lack of pepperoni 


Cabbage?


----------



## Clock (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum
Takoyaki?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum
Chicken wing?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum, but only boneless and drenched in buffalo sauce

Chickpeas?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Dec 5, 2020)

yum sometimes

plums?


----------



## moonbxwy (Dec 5, 2020)

Yuck.

Waffles with hazelnut and cocoa cream on it?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum! Sounds delicious. :3 

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## deana (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum!

Mushroom soup?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum esp if it's creamy

Potato salad?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 5, 2020)

yum!!

baked sweet potato


----------



## moonbxwy (Dec 5, 2020)

yuck.

macaroni and mayonnaise salad?


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 5, 2020)

Yum

Tandoori chicken?


----------



## Clock (Dec 7, 2020)

Never had, but looks interesting
Orange chicken?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 7, 2020)

Never had that. Interesting sounding mix though!

Butterfingers?


----------



## Plume (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum!

Toast with butter?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum!

Oatmeal?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum
Rare steak?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum!!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Plume (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum.

Chocolate pretzels?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum

Baklava?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum, I've had it a number of times. 

Green tea?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum
Tomato soup?


----------



## deana (Dec 7, 2020)

Yum 

Zucchini


----------



## Hanami (Dec 8, 2020)

Yum

Arepas?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 8, 2020)

Never had them, but they look yum

Hazelnuts?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 8, 2020)

Yum!

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Plume (Dec 8, 2020)

Yum

Banana bread?


----------



## Clock (Dec 8, 2020)

Yum
Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Neb (Dec 9, 2020)

Yum!

Goldfish crackers?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 9, 2020)

Yuck!

Cheese and crackers?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 9, 2020)

Yum!

Skittles?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 9, 2020)

a tentative yum, I used to love them but I haven't eaten them in a few years so idk 

Lebkuchen! (i just got done eating some  )


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 9, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 9, 2020)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2020)

Yum!!!

French fries?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 9, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese Curds?


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 9, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 9, 2020)

Yum!!

Porridge?


----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2020)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## deana (Dec 9, 2020)

Yum! 

Meatloaf?


----------



## Plume (Dec 10, 2020)

Yuck.

Grilled cheese?


----------



## xara (Dec 10, 2020)

yum! 

cherry tomatoes?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 10, 2020)

Yum!!

Bagels?


----------



## Plume (Dec 10, 2020)

Yum! Croissants?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 10, 2020)

yum!

walnuts


----------



## Ploom (Dec 10, 2020)

yum

scrambled eggs


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 10, 2020)

bretty good

Sunny side up eggs?


----------



## Jessi (Dec 10, 2020)

Yum especially with toast

Lattes?


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 10, 2020)

Yum!

Caramel?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 10, 2020)

Yum yum yum!

Beetroot?


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 10, 2020)

Yummy! Especially when boiled  

Radish?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 10, 2020)

Mad Aly said:


> Yummy! Especially when boiled
> 
> Radish?


I like horse raddish, does that count?

Tim Tams?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 11, 2020)

I haven't tried it, but a chocolate-covered biscuit sounds yum!

Sun-dried tomatoes?


----------



## Neb (Dec 11, 2020)

Yuck!

Pad Thai?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 11, 2020)

Yum
Lobster bisque?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 11, 2020)

Yuck 
Avocado?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 11, 2020)

Yum!

Cheese?


----------



## silk.feather (Dec 11, 2020)

Yum!

Applesauce?


----------



## Neb (Dec 11, 2020)

Yum

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 11, 2020)

Yum

Broccoli


----------



## deana (Dec 11, 2020)

Yum ☺ 

Cream cheese?


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2020)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 12, 2020)

Yummmm!!!

Carbonara?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 12, 2020)

yuck tbh (cheesy sauce makes me a lil bit queasy) 

lamb biryani?


----------



## Plume (Dec 12, 2020)

Yum, although I'm not huge on lamb.

Butter chicken?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 12, 2020)

yum!

soup dumplings?


----------



## Neb (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum!

chocolate pie?


----------



## Toska (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum! I used to be obsessed with it as a child.

Raisins?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 17, 2020)

Yuck, just don’t like the texture lol

Cilantro?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 17, 2020)

Yuck
Bacon?


----------



## Plume (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum
Toast with butter?


----------



## Toska (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum!

Toast with cinnamon sugar?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 17, 2020)

YUM!

home made pizza


----------



## deana (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum for sure 

Fried rice?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum
apple pie


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 17, 2020)

absolute yumyum

pickles?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 17, 2020)

Yuck

Twix


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 17, 2020)

yum!! favorite candy besides kit kats

peanut butter


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 17, 2020)

Yuck also I can’t eat it

meatloaf?


----------



## Plume (Dec 17, 2020)

Yuck

Roast beef?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum!

pasta salad


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum!

Breakfast burrito?


----------



## Toska (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum!

Spicy chicken?


----------



## Plume (Dec 17, 2020)

Yum!

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 18, 2020)

Yum

Fried calamari?


----------



## Toska (Dec 18, 2020)

Yuck!

Bologna?


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2020)

yumm

fried chicken?


----------



## Hanami (Dec 18, 2020)

Yum

Flan?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 19, 2020)

Yum
Chili?


----------



## Toska (Dec 19, 2020)

Yum!

Stromboli?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 19, 2020)

Never had it

Tomato soup?


----------



## Clock (Dec 20, 2020)

yum ig
Carrots?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 20, 2020)

Yum!

Durian?


----------



## deana (Dec 20, 2020)

YUCK. I tried it but it's just not for me. 

Zucchini?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 20, 2020)

yuck. not my favourite veg lol, it's too mushy when cooked 

sushi


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 20, 2020)

Yuck, I'm not huge fan of it but I will still eat it sometimes.

Eggplant?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 20, 2020)

Yum
Sausage?


----------



## meo (Dec 21, 2020)

Yum

Stuffed Squid?


----------



## Plume (Dec 21, 2020)

Yuck

Chicken wings?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Dec 21, 2020)

yum

blueberry muffin?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 21, 2020)

YUM

sweet chilli sauce?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

Yum!

Fried Ocra?


----------



## Toska (Dec 21, 2020)

Never had it, but sounds yuck. 

Chex Mix?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

Yum 

Honey roasted cashews?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 21, 2020)

Yum

Olives


----------



## Plume (Dec 21, 2020)

Yuck

Licorice?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 21, 2020)

Can I say ehh it’s not a yum or a yuck

chicken


----------



## Toska (Dec 21, 2020)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## Story (Dec 21, 2020)

Yum!
pineapple?


----------



## Clock (Dec 22, 2020)

Yum 
Cinnamon?


----------



## Toska (Dec 22, 2020)

Yum!

Boiled Eggs?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 22, 2020)

Yum
Lobster?


----------



## sigh (Dec 22, 2020)

yum
mangoes?


----------



## ``` (Dec 22, 2020)

Yum!
Tteokbokki?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 23, 2020)

Yum!

churros?


----------



## Toska (Dec 23, 2020)

Used to be yuck, but now yum!

Sour cream?


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

Yuck

Spinach?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yum with soup

rice?


----------



## sigh (Dec 23, 2020)

super yum i love rice

banana bread?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 23, 2020)

YUM!!!!!

pot roast


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 23, 2020)

yum!

skyr?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

Never had but willing to bet it's awesome!

Beef stroganoff?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 24, 2020)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## sigh (Dec 24, 2020)

yum

sweet potatoes?


----------



## deana (Dec 25, 2020)

Yum!

Pork chops?


----------



## lamboo (Dec 25, 2020)

Depends! I had one good pork chop in my life but mainly it's gross

Pickle wraps?


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

yuck .

pound cake?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

Yum! Actual homemade stuff is good, but I grew up eating Sara Lee which is legit a pound cake shaped like a brick you keep in the fridge. Easy breakfast/desert/snack on the weekends and whatnot 

Frank’s red hot?


----------



## Toska (Dec 25, 2020)

Never had it, but it seems yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 25, 2020)

Mmmmm soooooo yum 
Pasta?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 25, 2020)

So yummy! One of my favourite carb dishes. 

Deep fried Mars bars?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 26, 2020)

Never had them.. probably not for me tho

Crab?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yuk?

homemade cookie dough (cold)?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2020)

Yum.

Pierogi?


----------



## ``` (Dec 26, 2020)

Very yummy!

Chicken skewers?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2020)

Yum.

Fish filet?


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

Yuck! Not a fan.

Mint ice cream?


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2020)

yum!! 

candy canes?


----------



## ``` (Dec 27, 2020)

Yum, especially the Jollyrancher candy canes!

Oatmeal cookies?


----------



## Plume (Dec 27, 2020)

Yum!

Falafel?


----------



## sigh (Dec 27, 2020)

yum

sweet potato casserole with marshmallow?


----------



## deana (Dec 27, 2020)

I'll give it half a yuck because I don't like the marshmallow part 

Pickled carrots?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2020)

Yum.

Tiramisu?


----------



## Yumei (Dec 27, 2020)

YUCK

Candy Corn?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 27, 2020)

Yum (when I'm in the mood for it)!

Oranges?


----------



## sigh (Dec 27, 2020)

yum

corn muffin?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

yum!

Ramen?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yum! 

Onions?


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

That's a tough one. Usually yum!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 27, 2020)

Yuck on their own but yum in things hehe! ^o^/
Licorice


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

yuck

Pringles?


----------



## Toska (Dec 28, 2020)

Yum!

Crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2020)

i prefer smooth peanut butter but the crunchy kind is yummy, too! 

shortbread cookies?


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 28, 2020)

YUM! one of my fav biscuits ever

black olives?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 28, 2020)

On pizza or on subs--yum! 

Chunky Kit Kat?


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 28, 2020)

I adore normal kit kat sooo much it is not even funny!! For some reason I never tried the chunky version so I search up the difference. From what I can find it is the same but better. So for now a definite yum yum from me but don't worry I will be testing for myself haha!!

Pears


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2020)

I like the flavor, but I don't care for the gritty texture, now juicy pear jelly bellies, those are lit

Cherry pie?


----------



## ``` (Dec 28, 2020)

Yum, I haven't had a cherry pie in a few years, but the last cherry pie that I ate tasted so sweet and delicious.

Cheese soufflé?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2020)

Never had it but it sounds delicious!

pepsi?


----------



## ``` (Dec 28, 2020)

Yummmm!!! Pepsi is my most favorite drink ever! I like to have Pepsi included as a main ingredient whenever I have a soda float (also known as an icecream float) and the flavor is absolutely incredible!

Quenepa?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 28, 2020)

Yum!

Chorizo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum

Coconut?


----------



## Neb (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum!

beef roast?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum!

Sour cream?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum!

Strawberry cream cheese?


----------



## Toska (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum! I actually don't like regular cream cheese, though. 

Takis?


----------



## ``` (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum! Back then during elementary school, a classmate shared their snack of Takis with me and I quickly became a fan of Takis ever since I tried them out for the first time in the cafeteria.

Jolly Rancher soda?


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)

Yuck. Noooooo.

Egg rolls?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum but only if they're good quality. I've had some bad egg rolls...

Gyoza?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum! So good with a steaming hot bowl of ramen.  

Teppanyaki?


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh yes! Yum! Hard to find here. 

Gumbo?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum, especially if it's spicy!

Takoyaki?


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)

Very yum! Especially when the sauce is good.

Pad thai?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum!

Taiyaki?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 29, 2020)

yuck :c

curry?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum

Liver and onions?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

I haaaate liver, onion's 'raight

Chicken gizzards?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2020)

Yuck. Just yuck

Pig ears?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

That's puppy treats...

Scooby snacks?


----------



## Toska (Dec 29, 2020)

Yuck.

Ramen?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum

Oxtails?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2020)

No idea. I'd try it though.

Eggplant lasagna?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2020)

Less eggplant, more lasagna

Thai milk tea?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum!
Caramel popcorn?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2020)

Yum.

Kettle corn?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 30, 2020)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 30, 2020)

Yum
Cappuccino?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 30, 2020)

Yum! 

Papaya milk smoothie?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2020)

Never had but sounds yum!

Baklava?


----------



## Yumei (Dec 31, 2020)

Yum!

Cotton Candy Ice Cream?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yum but I’ve never had it before 

cookie cake


----------



## ``` (Dec 31, 2020)

Yum! Very scrumptious!

Spinach linguine?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 31, 2020)

Sounds yum
Rainbow cookies?


----------



## Toska (Jan 1, 2021)

Never had them, but they look cool!

Onions?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yum

cotton candy?


----------



## deana (Jan 1, 2021)

Yuck. I hate the texture.

Shrimp?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 1, 2021)

Yum!

baked chicken?


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 1, 2021)

Yum
Eggnog?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 1, 2021)

Yum, I found one made with coconut milk this year and its actually super good! I was shocked how much I liked it.

Buttered rum?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 1, 2021)

don't like alcohol so yuck 

eggnog?


----------



## Toska (Jan 2, 2021)

Yuck.

Carbonated water?


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 2, 2021)

yuck! I hate it so much haha.

dried apricots


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2021)

never had. >_<

banana split?


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jan 3, 2021)

YUM!!! I could go for some right now if i had any!

Spicy Ahi?


----------



## Yumei (Jan 4, 2021)

Sad yuck; my tongue unfortunately likes all meat well done, no matter how good it looks >.>

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Plume (Jan 5, 2021)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## ``` (Jan 5, 2021)

Yummy!

Udon soup?


----------



## sigh (Jan 5, 2021)

yummm

peach cobbler?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 5, 2021)

Yum if it's a good one!

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## Plume (Jan 6, 2021)

Yum!

Chicken teriyaki?


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2021)

never tried it but it sounds yum

shin ramyun?


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

yum!!

tiramisu?


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Yuck

Egg Salad?


----------



## Plume (Jan 7, 2021)

Yuck.

Grilled cheese?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 7, 2021)

depends, but yum!

monster energy?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 7, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 7, 2021)

yuck, not my thing

granola?


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Yum!

Carnation breakfast bars (not essentials)

Some of you may be too young to know what it is.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

yum

white chocolate


----------



## Toska (Jan 9, 2021)

Yuck.

Cherries?


----------



## deana (Jan 9, 2021)

Yuck


Cream cheese?


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 9, 2021)

YUM

pineapples on pizza?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 9, 2021)

Yum but no ham! pineapple pepperoni all the way 

Humbao?


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

big yum

taro boba?


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

i’ve never had. ><

s’mores?


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

Yum!

Pickled onions?


----------



## Plume (Jan 14, 2021)

Yum, I think?

Lasagna


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jan 14, 2021)

yum

ravioli?


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 14, 2021)

yuck tbh

chilli con carne?


----------



## Plume (Jan 14, 2021)

Yum

Arroz con Pollo?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 14, 2021)

never had, but looks yum!!

gumbo?


----------



## Neb (Jan 18, 2021)

Yuck

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jan 18, 2021)

Yuck.

Coffee (black)


----------



## Holla (Jan 18, 2021)

Yuck (I don't even like any kind of coffee)

Fruity tea?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2021)

Never had it, but it sounds yummy!

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 19, 2021)

Yum! 

Avocado toast?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 19, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jan 19, 2021)

yummm

raspberries


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 19, 2021)

yum! tho i haven't had them in awhile maybe that's changed?

goldfish crackers?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

yumm!!! although i live in the uk so they're in barely any shops and are super expensive 
but they're sooo nice 

croissants?


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 19, 2021)

yum! i just bought some yesterday actually   

fishcakes?


----------



## ``` (Jan 19, 2021)

Yum! I tried fishcakes for the first time in my life not too long ago and it tastes really good.

Crab legs?


----------



## Hresvelg (Jan 20, 2021)

Yuck!

Apple pie?


----------



## deana (Jan 20, 2021)

Yum 


Sweet & Sour sauce?


----------



## Plume (Jan 20, 2021)

Yum

Lo mein?


----------



## ``` (Jan 20, 2021)

Yum!

Churros?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Jan 21, 2021)

Even if I only had those twice in my life, *yum* :9

Pasta carbonara?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, looks really good

Quinoa?


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

yum

takoyaki


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

i’ve never tried it. >_<

thin mints?


----------



## Toska (Jan 21, 2021)

Yuck! Not a fan of anything mint.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

yumm

banana milk


----------



## Plume (Jan 28, 2021)

I haven't tried it, but I like banana smoothies!

Italian club sandwiches?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 28, 2021)

yuck 

warheads?


----------



## xara (Jan 29, 2021)

yum!! 

peaches?


----------



## Clock (Jan 30, 2021)

Yum
Coffee cakes?


----------



## deana (Jan 30, 2021)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 30, 2021)

Yuck.

Jelly filled doughnuts?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

yuck! i hate jelly and doughnuts 

brownies?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 30, 2021)

Yummy!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 30, 2021)

Yum!

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## Toska (Jan 30, 2021)

Yum!!

Onion rings?


----------



## AC.Newbie (Feb 5, 2021)

Yum!

Mushrooms


----------



## Balverine (Feb 5, 2021)

Eh lol. Yum in certain things, but on their own, yuck

Pepitas?


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2021)

i’ve never had.

garlic bread?


----------



## ``` (Feb 7, 2021)

Yum! Haven't had garlic bread in a while, but I ate some toasted garlic bread weeks ago and they were tasty, the garlic flavor was incredible.

Baked ziti?


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 7, 2021)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 7, 2021)

Yum! (especially if it has some rhubarb with it)

Risotto?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 7, 2021)

YUM when it's garlic parmesan risotto 

cobb salad?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

yum yum yummy!

jerk chicken?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

Yum!

Shrimp jambalaya?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

Yuck!!

Tomato?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2021)

Yuck if they're raw, yum if cooked. 

Turnips?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 8, 2021)

...i don't think i've ever actually had turnips ;w; but probably yuck

boba tea?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 8, 2021)

YUM 

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## ``` (Feb 9, 2021)

Yum, mozzarella sticks are sooooo good, even when the cheese becomes stretchy and it tastes cheesy.

Ramen noodles?


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 9, 2021)

Yum. Even the most mediocre of ramen is fine in my book. 

Bean Burritos


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 9, 2021)

Yuck unfortunately.

Smoked cheese


----------



## Plume (Feb 9, 2021)

Yum

Fried flounder?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 9, 2021)

YUM! 

okra?


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 10, 2021)

yuck! i love vegetables but that one's not for me..

tres leches cake?


----------



## oranje (Feb 11, 2021)

Yum!  

Doce de leite?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 11, 2021)

yum!

avocado?


----------



## Plume (Feb 11, 2021)

Yum

Strawberry jam?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 12, 2021)

yumm

raspberries?


----------



## deana (Feb 12, 2021)

Yum!

Asparagus?


----------



## Plume (Feb 12, 2021)

Yuck. D:

Cream cheese?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 12, 2021)

depends on what it's in, but most of the time yuck

garlic bread?


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 12, 2021)

Yum!!

Salami?


----------



## Cutesy (Feb 12, 2021)

Yum
Chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 12, 2021)

yum yum yum!!

turkey?


----------



## The Foogle (Feb 12, 2021)

Y U C K

Pistachios?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 12, 2021)

yuck

taco bell’s five layer burrito?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 13, 2021)

never tried taco bell but burritos are a definite yum

nutella stuffed chocolate chip cookies


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 13, 2021)

never had that but it sounds very yummy

fried oreos?


----------



## Plume (Feb 13, 2021)

Yum, although I actually prefer regular oreos with milk!

Blackberries?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yum!

Bagels?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 13, 2021)

YUM omg how did you know bagels are my favorite

potato chips?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 13, 2021)

Yum!

Black Licorice?


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

Yuck!

Velveeta cheese?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2021)

i’ve never had. :’o

ritz crackers?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 14, 2021)

yum! you can't go wrong with those 

teddy grahams?


----------



## deana (Feb 14, 2021)

Yum  


Ham?


----------



## Plume (Feb 16, 2021)

Ham is tolerable...yum?

Mandarin orange slices


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 16, 2021)

Yuuuuuum!

Licorice?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 16, 2021)

Yuck

Pears?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)

Yuck

Grilled chicken?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 16, 2021)

yum

tater tots?


----------



## ``` (Feb 16, 2021)

Yummmmy!

Shredded hash browns?


----------



## deana (Feb 16, 2021)

Yum! Shredded hash browns are best hash browns honestly. 

Green olives?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 16, 2021)

Yuk

breakfast burrito with bacon eggs and hash browns with hot sauce?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2021)

yum except for the hot sauce. :’)

calamari?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 17, 2021)

Yum

Green tea?


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2021)

Yum!

Latte?


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 18, 2021)

YUM!!!

tiramisu?


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 18, 2021)

Yum! 

Ramen?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 18, 2021)

Yum!

Mini pancakes? (Known as _poffertjes_ in Dutch.)


----------



## ``` (Feb 18, 2021)

Yummy! I like having mini buttery pancakes with syrup!

Funnel cake?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 18, 2021)

Yum!!

Spring rolls?


----------



## Crescent-Lavender (Feb 18, 2021)

Yuck because I'm somewhat a vegetarian. Triple chocolate cheesecake?


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2021)

yum!!! 

radishes?


----------



## Plume (Feb 18, 2021)

I like them on their own but I find their presence in a meal overpowering, so I guess I'll say yuck.

Lasagna?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 19, 2021)

yum

shepherds pie?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yum

Stir fry?


----------



## Xeraphe (Feb 19, 2021)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## deana (Feb 19, 2021)

Yum!

Corn on the cob?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 19, 2021)

not a big fan of corn at all, yuck. xc

gushers?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 19, 2021)

yumm

Skittles?


----------



## ``` (Feb 19, 2021)

Yum yum to the yum!

Nerds candy?


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 20, 2021)

yuck! definitely one of my least favorite candies

marshmallow peeps?


----------



## deana (Feb 20, 2021)

Yuck. 

Candy apples?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 20, 2021)

Yum! However, they are hard to eat. :')

Tamales?


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)

Yum

Cadbury eggs?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 22, 2021)

yum

grapes?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 22, 2021)

yum

fried zucchini?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 22, 2021)

yuck

cajun seasoned fries?


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)

Yum, though I prefer regular salty fries.

Home fries?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 22, 2021)

i've actually never had those, but they sound good so yum! i'll have to try making some

cheese fries?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 22, 2021)

yuck
the literal only food i won't eat is melted cheese, not even because of the flavor but the texture.

cactus?


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)

Y-yum.

Pickles?


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 23, 2021)

Yuck 

Lasagna ?


----------



## Plume (Feb 23, 2021)

Yum

Enchiladas?


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 24, 2021)

Yum

Chocolate Chip Cookies?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 24, 2021)

are you serious YUM!!

strawberry milkshake


----------



## deana (Feb 24, 2021)

Yum  

Tuna casserole?


----------



## Plume (Feb 24, 2021)

Yuck

Chicken parmesan?


----------



## ``` (Feb 24, 2021)

Yum!

Steak quesadillas?


----------



## Plume (Feb 25, 2021)

Yum

Corn chips?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2021)

yum! 

pound cake?


----------



## Plume (Mar 1, 2021)

Yum!

Angel cake?


----------



## deana (Mar 1, 2021)

I'll say yum but its definitely not my favourite cake. 

French toast?


----------



## Plume (Mar 1, 2021)

Major yum.

S'mores?


----------



## Kumori (Mar 2, 2021)

Yum but messy!

Blueberry coffee cake?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 2, 2021)

i like coffee cake and i like blueberry cake so i'm gonna go with yum.. i think

crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2021)

yum! 

salmon?


----------



## Haru Okumura (Mar 2, 2021)

Yum! Best fish imo

Pork belly?


----------



## deana (Mar 3, 2021)

Yuck. Too fatty for me. 

Kimchi?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 5, 2021)

Never had it. I know what it is but it looks too gross to even try.

Fish and chips?


----------



## Plume (Mar 5, 2021)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 5, 2021)

Yum!!!!!

Corn dogs?


----------



## ``` (Mar 5, 2021)

Yummmmy!!!!

Tres leches cake?


----------



## Plume (Mar 5, 2021)

Yum!

Fried dough?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 5, 2021)

yumm

Toasted marshmallows?


----------



## deana (Mar 5, 2021)

Yuck. I like them untoasted though.

Bacon?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

yuck, don't eat much meat anymore but I've never liked the taste of bacon

chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Mar 6, 2021)

Yummy! 

Salted caramel popcorn?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 6, 2021)

Yum!

Macarons?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 6, 2021)

yum

strawberry banana smoothie?


----------



## Kumori (Mar 6, 2021)

Ehhh obligatory yum but I'd go for something else.

Curry?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 6, 2021)

Yum! Thai style curries are one of my favourite foods.

Seafood paella?


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

Never tried it! But yum?

Bananas?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

yummy, I have at least 2 everyday   

shortbread biscuits?


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

Loveeee them

Peanut M&M’s?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 6, 2021)

Yum, I just got some of them today for the first time in months. 

Olives?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 6, 2021)

Yum on pizza and in subs. 

Almonds?


----------



## Plume (Mar 8, 2021)

Yum

Peanut butter?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 8, 2021)

yum, especially with chocolate

red vines?


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 8, 2021)

meh

grape soda?


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 9, 2021)

Haven’t tried it! But, yum?

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 9, 2021)

Yum! I don't really like cinnamon a lot so didn't think I'd like them but they're so good!

Nutella?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 9, 2021)

yum

Jolly ranchers?


----------



## Plume (Mar 9, 2021)

Yum

Gummy bears?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 9, 2021)

yum

Sour patch kids?


----------



## Plume (Mar 9, 2021)

Yum

Trail mix?


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 15, 2021)

Yuck

crab legs?


----------



## ``` (Mar 15, 2021)

Yum!

BBQ ribs?


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 15, 2021)

Yum

Potato salad?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 15, 2021)

Yuck

Macaroni Salad?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 16, 2021)

Yuck

Black Licorice?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 16, 2021)

yum (I think)

cotton candy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

Yum!

Waffle fries?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 16, 2021)

yum!

bread sticks?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2021)

Yum (though cheesy bread sticks are even better). 

Habanero mayo?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Yummmm

tuna sandwich?


----------



## ``` (Mar 17, 2021)

Yum yum yum!

Meatball parmesan sandwich?


----------



## Holla (Mar 17, 2021)

Never had it but sounds yummy.

Toasted Chicken Pesto Samdwich?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 17, 2021)

Haven't pesto in sandwiches before, but I do love pesto sauce for pasta. Sounds yummy!

Jambalaya?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 17, 2021)

yum 

shepherd's pie?


----------



## deana (Mar 17, 2021)

YUM I should make some soon it's been too long since I've had any!  

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2021)

Yum

Avocado toast?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 17, 2021)

yuck 

tuna sandwich?


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 17, 2021)

yum!

sashimi?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)

i've never had it, but it sounds good so yum!

mushu pork?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2021)

Yuck!

White Chocolate ?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 18, 2021)

yuck

meatloaf?


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Very yum!

Raw onion?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)

eeeew no yuck Dx

carnival food (is that too broad a subject?)


----------



## gagtxt (Mar 18, 2021)

Yum ! (mostly) 
tofu?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 19, 2021)

Yum

Goat cheese?


----------



## mooseco (Mar 19, 2021)

100% yum

Cheesy Scalloped Potatoes with ranch?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 19, 2021)

Yuck 

Gnocchi ?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 19, 2021)

Yum

Porridge?


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2021)

yum! 

chocolate milk?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 19, 2021)

Yum! 

Milkshake?


----------



## Toska (Mar 19, 2021)

Depends on the flavor!

Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 20, 2021)

Yuck.. I can't stand mint at all 

Schnitzel / Meat coatet with breadcrumbs?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 20, 2021)

I've never tried it so for now I'll say yuck.

Skittles?


----------



## Toska (Mar 20, 2021)

Used to be yuck, but now yum!

Honey Nut Cheerios?


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

yum! 

roast beef?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 21, 2021)

Yum!

Hardboiled egg ?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 21, 2021)

yum


garlic bread?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 21, 2021)

Yum!

Oreos?


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 21, 2021)

Yum!

Banana pudding?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 21, 2021)

yum

onion rings?


----------



## xara (Mar 22, 2021)

yum! 

nerds (the candy)?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 22, 2021)

Yuck! Not a fan of candy 

Oatmeal ?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

Yum if there’s a lot of cinnamon. Otherwise eh.

Gyros?


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2021)

never tried one but they sound yum!

nutella??


----------



## 0ni (Mar 22, 2021)

yum, but only on toast/waffles/pancakes when warm

hot sauce?


----------



## Plume (Mar 22, 2021)

Yum!

Cream cheese?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 22, 2021)

Yum!

Sourdough bread?


----------



## Toska (Mar 23, 2021)

Very yum!

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 23, 2021)

Yum!   

Caesar salad?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 23, 2021)

not a very big fan of salads in general, so yuck

bacon burgers?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 23, 2021)

yum

peanut butter?


----------



## Stil (Mar 23, 2021)

Yum

Those wafers from church?


----------



## Plume (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum, I guess.

Parfait?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Mar 24, 2021)

yumm

kiwi?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 24, 2021)

yum

mango?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum

Sour Haribo's?


----------



## Plume (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum

Pocky?


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 24, 2021)

yum!

asparagus?


----------



## Neb (Mar 24, 2021)

Yuck.

Jelly filled donuts?


----------



## Stil (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum

King Crab?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 24, 2021)

crab is yummy! learn from my mistakes though and know that crab cakes taste nothing like crab! xc

caramel m&ms?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum!

Ribs?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum

Crab cakes?


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 24, 2021)

Yuck
Cornbread?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum? (Never had it)

Pasta?


----------



## Toska (Mar 24, 2021)

Very yum!

Goldfish Crackers?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2021)

Yum, especially Xtreme Cheddar which is one of my favorite snacks. 

Olives?


----------



## deana (Mar 25, 2021)

Yuck. 

Hotdogs?


----------



## Mezzanine (Mar 25, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2021)

yuck. 

bananas?


----------



## deana (Mar 29, 2021)

Yum  

Sorbet?


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 29, 2021)

yum!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Plume (Mar 29, 2021)

Yum!

Lemon cake?


----------



## Toska (Mar 29, 2021)

Yuck. Not a fan of lemon.

Watermelon?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 29, 2021)

Yum, can't wait until they're in season again. 

Jasmine tea?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2021)

never tried but I like tea so it sounds yum <3

Key Lime Pie


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2021)

yuck. >_<

mint oreos?


----------



## Plume (Mar 30, 2021)

Yum!

Cinnamon buns?


----------



## Stil (Mar 30, 2021)

yumm

Mushrooms?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 30, 2021)

yuck yuck

kiwi?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 30, 2021)

Yum!

Red velvet cake?


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2021)

yum

Fruit smoothies?


----------



## Plume (Mar 31, 2021)

Yum

Milkshakes?


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2021)

Yumm

Blueberries?


----------



## Toska (Mar 31, 2021)

Yum!!

Fish sticks?


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2021)

Yummmm

Funnel Cake?


----------



## Plume (Mar 31, 2021)

Yum!

Cadbury eggs?


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2021)

yum! 

peeps marshmallows?


----------



## Plume (Apr 1, 2021)

Yum

Jelly beans?


----------



## Toska (Apr 1, 2021)

Yuck!

Lemons?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 1, 2021)

Yum

Tangerines?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2021)

Yum 

Marmalade?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 3, 2021)

i don't think i've ever had that, but seeing as i don't care for sweet citruses probably not.

watermelon?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 3, 2021)

Yum I love watermelon!

Pineapple?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 4, 2021)

Yum!

Fruit tarts?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Apr 4, 2021)

Yum  even if I don't eat them that often.

Broccoli with cheese sauce?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 4, 2021)

Yum! Especially with lots of black pepper!

Green beans?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2021)

yum!

broccoli?


----------



## Opal (Apr 4, 2021)

Yum if there's sauce

Milk?


----------



## Licorice (Apr 5, 2021)

Yuck
Cherry limeade?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 5, 2021)

ooooh yes i love those so much!!! i drink enough sierra mist i should really buy cherry juice to go along with it

fried chicken?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

Yum, one of my favorite foods. 

Mint?


----------



## Ley (Apr 5, 2021)

yum. 

wasabi?


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 5, 2021)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## Plume (Apr 5, 2021)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

Yum, just had some today. 

Almond tarts?


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

never tried. 

sour patch kids?


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2021)

yuck

sautéed mushrooms?


----------



## Plume (Apr 7, 2021)

Yuck

Crab rangoon?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

YUM! They're the best.

Fried rice?


----------



## piske (Apr 9, 2021)

YUM!

spam?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 10, 2021)

oh my gosh YUUUUCK

sour gummy worms?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum, I'm a sucker for gummies

starbursts?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2021)

yum! 

oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 10, 2021)

Yuck, raisin 

Dark Chocolate ?


----------



## Toska (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum! I prefer it more than milk chocolate.

Mayonnaise?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum!

Stroopwafels?


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum!

Caesar dressing?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2021)

yum! it’s my favourite type of dressing, actually c’: 

peanut m&m’s?


----------



## Plume (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum!

Crispy chicken sandwich?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum, especially with habanero. 

Coconut?


----------



## Neb (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum!

Dragonfruit?


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum!

Mac and cheese?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2021)

yum! 

brussel sprouts?


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 10, 2021)

Yum. I like them if prepared correctly lol

Pad Thai?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 11, 2021)

Yum!

Mochi ice cream?


----------



## deana (Apr 11, 2021)

Yum! 

Pho?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 11, 2021)

yuck

butter tarts?


----------



## xara (Apr 12, 2021)

yum! 

pears?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 12, 2021)

Yuck

Almond butter?


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2021)

Yum

Parfait?


----------



## Vanida (Apr 14, 2021)

Yum? (Looks good but never tried)

coconut rice?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yuck!

Poutine?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 14, 2021)

Haven't tried it but it looks YUM!

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## hestu (Apr 14, 2021)

Yum

Croissants?


----------



## a potato (Apr 14, 2021)

Yum

Peanuts


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2021)

Yum

Caramel?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 15, 2021)

Yum!

Ice cream rolls?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 15, 2021)

Yum!!

Pineapple on Pizza ?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 15, 2021)

blasphemous 

pulled pork bbq?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 15, 2021)

if it has no sauce, yum!

bacon sweets (stuff like bacon milkshakes and that, ihop has bacon pancakes currently )?


----------



## Plume (Apr 15, 2021)

Yuck, I'm not keen on mixing sweet and savory.

Boneless wings?


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 15, 2021)

Plume said:


> Yuck, I'm not keen on mixing sweet and savory.
> 
> Boneless wings?



Yum! 

Curry?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 16, 2021)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2021)

Not pure, but with sugar yum!

Kelloggs Tresor ?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 18, 2021)

Never tried that before, but looks yum!

Mandarin oranges?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 18, 2021)

yum i love all fruit!!

alligator (i had it at fudpucker's once it's good)?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 18, 2021)

Yuck probably? Haven't tried it so I am just guessing

White chocolate?


----------



## Plume (Apr 19, 2021)

Yum, though I much prefer milk chocolate!

Swedish fish candies?


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 19, 2021)

Yum!

Shamrock Shake?


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 20, 2021)

Yum!  I actually made a homemade Shamrock shake for this past St. Patricks day, with Baileys in it. It was really good

Cheesecake?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 20, 2021)

Yum, it's my favorite dessert!

Parmigiana (either chicken or eggplant)


----------



## Licorice (Apr 20, 2021)

Yuckkkk (sorry)

Blueberry bagels


----------



## deana (Apr 20, 2021)

Yum! 

Pears?


----------



## Plume (Apr 20, 2021)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 20, 2021)

Yum! 

Bánh mì (Vietnamese baguette with ingredients like a sub)?


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 20, 2021)

Never had it before, but from what I have seen, I will say Yum!

Chili?


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2021)

Yum!

Baguette?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

Yum

Egg fried rice?


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Apr 21, 2021)

yuck. (i used to like it, too, but now i can't stand it...)

corn dog with chili?


----------



## Toska (Apr 21, 2021)

Yuck! Only very rarely will I eat chili on anything.

Onions?


----------



## Beanz (Apr 21, 2021)

YES, YES, YES. Especially red onions, I will eat those solo with nothing else.

Pineapple?


----------



## Dracule (Apr 21, 2021)

Yum!

Poached egg?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 21, 2021)

Yum

honeycrisp apple?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2021)

Yum, not my favorite type but it's still good. 

McIntosh apple?


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yum, one of my favorite kinds of apples

Onion rings?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 22, 2021)

Yum I think. Haven't had them in a long time!

Meatball sub?


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yum!  I've been craving a meatball sub for a long time

Chicken parmesan?


----------



## Plume (Apr 22, 2021)

Yum!!

Croissant?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 22, 2021)

Yumm

blueberry muffin?


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yum!

Peanut butter fudge?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 22, 2021)

Never tried that before, but that looks yum!

Broccoli cheddar soup?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 22, 2021)

Never had that before, but sounds yummy!

Peaches?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Yum!

Burritos?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 23, 2021)

ILL EAT THEM TILL IM FAT!!! That means yum

waffles?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Yum!

PC or console?


----------



## Parkai (Apr 23, 2021)

Yum! (console, not PC)

lollipop?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Not usually into candy, but yum!

Spaghetti?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2021



honeyaura said:


> Yum!
> 
> PC or console?


wtf did I type lol, I'm tired


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2021)

Yum, it's one of those foods I don't really crave but whenever I have it I remember it's good. 

Also I prefer the taste of consoles over PC. My favorite is a vintage Nintendo Gamecube, lightly salted with a bit of paprika. Ideally you should roast the console over an open flame, though if you don't have the means to do that a frying pan is a fine substitute. Make sure to let the console rest for 5-7 minutes before cutting into it to allow the melted plastic to settle. 

Green tea?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 23, 2021)

yum 
(also lmao at the last couple of messages)

coleslaw?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Also I prefer the taste of consoles over PC. My favorite is a vintage Nintendo Gamecube, lightly salted with a bit of paprika. Ideally you should roast the console over an open flame, though if you don't have the means to do that a frying pan is a fine substitute. Make sure to let the console rest for 5-7 minutes before cutting into it to allow the melted plastic to settle.


Okay this gave me a good chuckle thank you LOL

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2021



0ni said:


> yum
> (also lmao at the last couple of messages)
> 
> coleslaw?


Usually yum if made right

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 23, 2021)

yum yum yummy

cheese cubes?


----------



## Pixori (Apr 23, 2021)

Yuuum! Love cheese! 

Carrot cake?


----------



## jadetine (Apr 23, 2021)

Double yum!

Pâté?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 23, 2021)

Never heard of it but sounds good yum

Raspberry delight it’s a secret family recipe it taste better then it sounds


----------



## deana (Apr 24, 2021)

Well if it's secret then I surely don't know  
It sounds yum though, I love raspberry anything!

Bologna?


----------



## Tomboy974 (Apr 24, 2021)

Yum, brings back some old memories too

Sushi?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

As long as it's not raw fish, yum!

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2021)

haven’t tried them. ><

tortilla chips?


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 24, 2021)

Yum

Connolis?  (it's an Italian pastry)


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2021)

Yum, I've had them and they're really good. 

Chipotle sauce?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Yum!

Lobster?


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2021)

Yuck

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

yum!! 

golden oreos?


----------



## Neb (Apr 26, 2021)

Yum

Pears?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 26, 2021)

Yum

pasta?


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2021)

Yum!

Ravioli?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

Yum

Udon noodles?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 26, 2021)

Yum

Pepsi?


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

yum! 

seaweed?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

Yuck, tried it once and didn't like it much.

Bananas?


----------



## Hype (Apr 26, 2021)

Yum
Sushi


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

yuck. 

lobster?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 26, 2021)

yuck

Shrimp?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 26, 2021)

I LOVE SHRIMP SO MUCH YUM!!! :3

churros?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 27, 2021)

YUM!!!!!

homemade pie


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

Yum

Mincemeat tarts?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

yuck, I try them every Christmas and still my tastes haven't changed towards 'em

Rice pudding?


----------



## biibii (Apr 27, 2021)

YUM. i freaking LOVE arroz con leche

strawberries and cream


----------



## Plume (Apr 27, 2021)

Yum!

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

YUM!

Chicken tenders?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

Yum, I usually have them with honey dill sauce (mayo, honey, and dill mixed together, it's really good and has somehow never left the one part of Canada it originated in). 

Dragonfruit?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

Yum!

Avocado?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 27, 2021)

Yum especially when making homemade guacamole

white rice


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 27, 2021)

Yum! It grew on me and I enjoy it as a side dish ^^

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Plume (Apr 27, 2021)

Yum!

Strawberry icecream?


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2021)

yum! 

white rice?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 27, 2021)

YUM!!!!

pineapple?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

Yum

Lingonberries?


----------



## Plume (May 12, 2021)

Never tried, but they seem good! I love jams.

Gummy bears?


----------



## p e p p e r (May 13, 2021)

super yum!

raspberry danish?


----------



## deana (May 13, 2021)

Yum!

Pickled eggs?


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2021)

yum!

jacket potatoes?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 13, 2021)

yum!


flan?


----------



## Stnh (May 13, 2021)

Yum (I think I've never had it) 

Dog food XD


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 14, 2021)

Yuck for me, yum for dog

Pop Tarts?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 14, 2021)

yum! mainly strawberry, though


rice candy?


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2021)

Yum
Tofu?


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

yuck!

cheese?


----------



## 0ni (May 15, 2021)

yum to pretty much all kinds of cheese, I cannot think of a cheese I have met that hasn't been good

banana milkshake?


----------



## jadetine (May 15, 2021)

Yum, though my fave would have to be a Nutella pretzel milkshake. 

Cornichons?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 16, 2021)

Yuck I think? I've never heard of them. If they're pickles, I'm not sure I like them

Candy corn?


----------



## Plume (May 17, 2021)

Yum

BLT?


----------



## Looigi (May 17, 2021)

Yum!

Salisbury Steak?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2021)

had to google but looks yum!

popcorn?


----------



## Plume (May 18, 2021)

Yum!

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 18, 2021)

Yuck I don’t like peanut butter and I’m also allergic

berry pie is a bunch of berries in pie


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 18, 2021)

Yuck, not a fan of berries most of the time, unfortunately. Wish I was though

Chocolate-covered pretzels?


----------



## Looigi (May 18, 2021)

Yum!

Cookies?


----------



## 0ni (May 18, 2021)

Depends on the kind, but mostly yum probably

Mac n Cheese?


----------



## deana (May 18, 2021)

YUM!

Lemonade?


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 18, 2021)

Yum
Shark fin soup


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 19, 2021)

Yuck, I don't wanna eat a shark!

Sushi?


----------



## Plume (May 19, 2021)

Yum

Spring rolls?


----------



## a potato (May 19, 2021)

Double yum! 

Fresh peanut butter


----------



## Firesquids (May 19, 2021)

Never had it freshly ground but sounds good.

cheesecake?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 19, 2021)

yuck

turducken?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 19, 2021)

I've never tried it but it looks yum.. 

Root beer float?


----------



## Toska (May 19, 2021)

Yum! Not something I eat often but when I do I thoroughly enjoy it.

Deep-fried Oreos?


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

I... I didn't know this was a thing. googling them they look like little donuts, so probably yum? no idea lol

choux buns?


----------



## Plume (May 20, 2021)

Yum!

Eclairs?


----------



## Autumn247 (May 21, 2021)

Yum!

Strawberry Frappuccino?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 21, 2021)

Yum!

McDonald’s Chicken nuggets & chips?


----------



## Plume (May 21, 2021)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 21, 2021)

Yum

Spicy chicken sandwich?


----------



## a potato (May 21, 2021)

(Probably) yum! I love spicy fried chicken.

Oatmeal cookies!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 21, 2021)

YUM!

veggie soup?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 21, 2021)

Sounds yucky.. I suppose it depends

Fried chicken?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 22, 2021)

Yum, but only if it's boneless.

Sourdough bread?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 22, 2021)

Yuck  


Snails?


----------



## KimiyoCake (May 22, 2021)

yuck

Oreos?


----------



## Toska (May 23, 2021)

Yum!

Greek yogurt?


----------



## DaisyFan (May 24, 2021)

Yum!

Granola bar?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 24, 2021)

Yuck!



Turbot? (Fish)


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 24, 2021)

Yum
Calamari


----------



## deana (May 24, 2021)

Yuck

Green beans?


----------



## Toska (May 24, 2021)

Yum!

Lobster?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 25, 2021)

Yum I think!

Mac n cheese?


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 25, 2021)

Yuck!
Shrimp tempura?


----------



## Plume (May 25, 2021)

Yum

Cornflakes?


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Yum, just need to add sugar. 

Chicken bowls (Mash Potatoes, Corn, Chicken, and Gravy all in one bowl)


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 27, 2021)

Yum!
Tokuyaki?


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

I've never tried it but it looks real good, yum!

gyros?


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 27, 2021)

Yum!,
Sauted garlic shrimp


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

yum!

green beans?


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 27, 2021)

Yum!
California rolls ( with real crab, no simulated nonsense)


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

yeah yum that's some good stuff


oysters?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 27, 2021)

yuck

corn muffins?


----------



## Plume (May 27, 2021)

Yum

Cheese danish?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 27, 2021)

Yuck!

Sweetcorn?


----------



## 0ni (May 27, 2021)

Yum

Soft pretzels? I keep almost writing 'pretzelda'


----------



## Plume (May 27, 2021)

Yum! I'm craving that, in fact. ._.

Oreos?


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

yuck (except golden oreos i like em)

green grapes?


----------



## Antonio (May 27, 2021)

Love them 

avocados


----------



## DaisyFan (May 27, 2021)

Yum!

Caramel?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 27, 2021)

YUM in my coffee every morning!

Spring Rolls?


----------



## Antonio (May 27, 2021)

Yum

Egg Rolls


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 27, 2021)

Yum

Pot Stickers?


----------



## Antonio (May 27, 2021)

yum 

Bao


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 27, 2021)

yum! 

crab rangoon?


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2021)

Never tried
Tofu?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 28, 2021)

Never tried, I could see it being good.. maybe

Cheesecake?


----------



## Toska (May 28, 2021)

Yum!

Raw onion?


----------



## DaisyFan (May 28, 2021)

Yuck

Crepes?


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 28, 2021)

Yumm

Sugar cookies?


----------



## Plume (May 28, 2021)

Yum

Fried dough/funnel cake?


----------



## Toska (May 28, 2021)

Yum!

Mustard?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 28, 2021)

Yuck? I don't like it on it's own but if incorporated in to like a pasta sauce it can be pretty good

Whipped cream?


----------



## a potato (May 28, 2021)

Yum!

Corn ice cream


----------



## GreatUsername (May 29, 2021)

hmmmm hard to say but as a native midwestern farm  guy i'm inclined to say yum for some reason

tuna salad?


----------



## Toska (May 29, 2021)

Yuck!

Tomato soup?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 29, 2021)

Yum!


Enchiladas?


----------



## 0ni (May 29, 2021)

yum

Bao buns?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (May 29, 2021)

Yum!!

Baked apples?


----------



## Autumn247 (May 29, 2021)

Yum!

Cheese Danish?


----------



## a potato (May 30, 2021)

Half yum! There’s a bakery by me that has a really good peach cheese danish, but I don’t think I’d like it plain.

Croissants!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 31, 2021)

Yum !

Sausages?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2021)

Yum!

Supreme pizza?


----------



## a potato (May 31, 2021)

Sorry, but yuck (I’m _really_ picky about pizza!)

Lychee


----------



## deana (Jun 1, 2021)

Yum!


Spinach?


----------



## The retro leafeon (Jun 2, 2021)

yum
lobster


----------



## Plume (Jun 2, 2021)

Mild yum

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 2, 2021)

Yum

chocolate pudding?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 2, 2021)

Yum!

Tim Tams?


----------



## deana (Jun 3, 2021)

Yum! 

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 3, 2021)

Yum!

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Plume (Jun 3, 2021)

Yum

White rice?


----------



## a potato (Jun 3, 2021)

Yuuuum! Especially if it's higher quality rice.

I'll keep up the trend! Brown rice!


----------



## LordPembroke (Jun 3, 2021)

Yum!

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Toska (Jun 3, 2021)

Never had it, but I figure it’d be a yum!

Swiss cheese?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 6, 2021)

Yuck? Hard to say, last time I had swiss cheese I was like 5 and I did not enjoy it

Swedish meatballs?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 6, 2021)

Yum!

Coffee cake?


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2021)

i’ve never tried it but since i don’t really like coffee, it’s probably yuck lol. 

fried pickles?


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

Yum! Haven’t had them in forever, though.

Jalapeño poppers?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 7, 2021)

Yuck!

Cheese Curds?


----------



## Licorice (Jun 7, 2021)

Never had them but they look yuck!

Flamin hot Funyuns?


----------



## Plume (Jun 8, 2021)

Yum

Fajitas?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 9, 2021)

Yum!

Pad Thai?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 9, 2021)

Yum!!

Strawberries?


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 9, 2021)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 9, 2021)

Yumm

raspberries?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 9, 2021)

YUM! 

Matcha green tea?


----------



## inazuma (Jun 10, 2021)

yuck! i prefer chocolate.

chocolate croissants? those are my favourites  (*/▽＼*)


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 10, 2021)

Yum!

Glazed Donut?


----------



## Plume (Jun 10, 2021)

Yum ;^; 

Strawberry icecream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 10, 2021)

Yum!

Stir fry?


----------



## kikotoot (Jun 10, 2021)

Yum!

shortbread


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2021)

yum!! 

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yum!

Coffee?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 13, 2021)

Yum! 

Fried chicken and waffles?


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yum!

Flan?  (It's a caramel custard dessert)


----------



## Plume (Jun 14, 2021)

Yum!

Croissant?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jun 14, 2021)

Yum!

Lucky Charms?


----------



## Plume (Jun 15, 2021)

Yum!

Butterfinger?


----------



## Toska (Jun 16, 2021)

Yuck!

Snickers?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 16, 2021)

Yum!

Banana muffins?


----------



## Plume (Jun 16, 2021)

Yum!

Banana bread?


----------



## Looigi (Jun 16, 2021)

Yum!

Mangos?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 16, 2021)

Yum! 

Celery?


----------



## Plume (Jun 22, 2021)

Yuck, not a fan of the texture!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 22, 2021)

Yumm 

peach pie?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 22, 2021)

Not sure. Probably yuck, for some reason my tastebuds aren't a big fan of fruity/berry desserts unfortunately. They look so pretty though

Chicken and waffles?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 22, 2021)

Yum!

Cheese and crackers?


----------



## Toska (Jun 22, 2021)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## rianne (Jun 22, 2021)

Yum x 1000!

Shaved ice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

yum!

feta cheese?


----------



## Plume (Jun 28, 2021)

Yum

Hummus?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 28, 2021)

yum 

kalamata olives?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 28, 2021)

Yuck, I hate olives

Raisins?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 29, 2021)

Yuck!

Walking Tacos?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2021)

...i googled that and i still have no idea what it is but tacos is yum so i assume it's yum XD

quesadilla?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 29, 2021)

Just learned how to make it recently, yum!

Cottage cheese?


----------



## Toska (Jun 29, 2021)

Yuck!

Coconut?


----------



## Plume (Jun 29, 2021)

Yuck

Lasagna?


----------



## Mick (Jun 29, 2021)

Yum!

Popcorn?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 29, 2021)

Yum!

Takoyaki?


----------



## deana (Jun 29, 2021)

Yuck! (I don't like the texture of octopus)


Avocado?


----------



## Plume (Jul 2, 2021)

Yum

Mochi?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 2, 2021)

Yum!

Banana split?


----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2021)

Yum

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Toska (Jul 6, 2021)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 6, 2021)

Yum!

Cannoli?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 6, 2021)

Yuck

Rice pudding?


----------



## a potato (Jul 6, 2021)

Yum!

Chicken and waffles!


----------



## jadetine (Jul 7, 2021)

Yum! And hard to get wrong!

Boiled eggs?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 7, 2021)

Yum!!

Reese's pieces?


----------



## Toska (Jul 7, 2021)

Yum!

Tomatoes?


----------



## sophss (Jul 7, 2021)

Yum!
Hummus


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

i’ve honestly never tried it. :’o

blue cheese?


----------



## Toska (Jul 7, 2021)

Never had it but it seems like it’d be a yuck. 

Sauerkraut?


----------



## Plume (Jul 7, 2021)

Yum

Latte?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 7, 2021)

yum!

french toast?


----------



## a potato (Jul 7, 2021)

Extra yum!

Pop-Tarts?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 7, 2021)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 7, 2021)

Yum!!

Cheesecake?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 7, 2021)

Yum, my favorite dessert!

Blueberries?


----------



## Plume (Jul 7, 2021)

Yum

Cheez-its?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

yum! 

sweet and salty popcorn?


----------



## sophss (Jul 7, 2021)

yummm
spinach


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 7, 2021)

On its own, yuck. With cheese, yum!

Blue-raspberry flavored anything?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

depends on what it is, but mostly yum! 

turnips?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sorry, I never had those before... 

Milk chocolate with butterscotch bits? (Kind of like this.)


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

I don’t typically like butterscotch, so yuck!

Lima beans?


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2021)

i don’t think i’ve ever tried them. ;;

nutella?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 8, 2021)

Yum!

Veggie Straws?


----------



## Plume (Jul 8, 2021)

Yum! 

Doritos?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 9, 2021)

Yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 9, 2021)

yum!

cherries?


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Jul 9, 2021)

yum!

quesidillas?


----------



## Plume (Jul 9, 2021)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 9, 2021)

yum!
asparagus?


----------



## a potato (Jul 9, 2021)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 9, 2021)

yuck

tiramisu?


----------



## Plume (Jul 10, 2021)

Yum

Ravioli?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 10, 2021)

Yum!

Churros? (Click here if you don't know what they are)


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 10, 2021)

never had them but I dislike pastries in general so i’ll say yuck

falafel?


----------



## Plume (Jul 10, 2021)

Yum!

spanakopita?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 10, 2021)

Yum!

Graham Crackers?


----------



## a potato (Jul 11, 2021)

Yum!

Fritos?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 11, 2021)

I don't think we have those here

licorice?


----------



## Mayor Tea (Jul 12, 2021)

Yum, _especially_ raspberry licorice!

Snap peas?


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

Yum!

Kettle corn?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 12, 2021)

Yuck!

White chocolate?


----------



## Plume (Jul 12, 2021)

Yum

Taffy?


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

depends on the flavour but mostly yum! 

apple juice?


----------



## CozyVillager (Jul 23, 2021)

Yum! 

Macarons?


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

Typically yum! Not a fan of lemon macarons, though.

White chocolate?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 23, 2021)

yum !!

donuts?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 24, 2021)

Yum!

Hash browns?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 25, 2021)

Yuck!

Brie Cheese?


----------



## Beanz (Jul 25, 2021)

yum

 pulled pork?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 25, 2021)

Yuck

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2021)

Yum!

Chocolate milk?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 25, 2021)

Yum! 

Stir fry?


----------



## Plume (Jul 27, 2021)

Yum!!

Baguette?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

that's just long bread, too plain for me. yuck.

Saltines?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 27, 2021)

Yum, especially with soup!

Peanuts?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

yuck, I don't have an allergy, but they're just disgusting.

Squid?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 27, 2021)

yuck idk i dont think i could eat it again

whipped cream?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

Yuck, who would eat plain whipped cream?

Duck?


----------



## Plume (Jul 27, 2021)

Not really yuck, but not yum either. I guess I'll say yum.

Blueberry coffee cake?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

No, eugh, no. Yuck.

Lobster?


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2021)

I’ve never had it, but I guess it’d be yum!

Crab?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 27, 2021)

yum!

feta?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

yuck.

Octopi?


----------



## Plume (Jul 27, 2021)

Yuck.

Icecream?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 27, 2021)

Yum!

Mochi?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

Yuck, just eat a marshmallow.

Salad?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 28, 2021)

Yum!

Carrot cake?


----------



## deana (Jul 28, 2021)

Yum! 

Poached egg?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

Haven't had it much, but yum. I'm usually not picky with most food and do like eggs prepared most ways.

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Plume (Jul 28, 2021)

Yum!

Donut?


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 1, 2021)

Yum!

Matcha?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 2, 2021)

Yum!

Éclair?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 2, 2021)

YUm yum!!

Bananas?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 2, 2021)

yum

celery?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 2, 2021)

Yum!! sometimes i buy a stalk just to snack on them. They're just super hydrating and taste nice.

yams?


----------



## sigh (Aug 2, 2021)

yum.

edamame?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 2, 2021)

yum!

sashimi?


----------



## deana (Aug 3, 2021)

Yuck 

Spaghetti squash?


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

yum!

beef stew?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 3, 2021)

yum!

spaghetti arrabiata?


----------



## Plume (Aug 3, 2021)

Yum

Pretzels?


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 3, 2021)

Yum

Buffalo wings?


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2021)

Yum!

Peanut butter?


----------



## arikins (Aug 4, 2021)

yum !!!!
salami ?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 4, 2021)

Yuck :<<

Jell-O?


----------



## Plume (Aug 4, 2021)

Yum

Pudding?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 4, 2021)

Yum

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 4, 2021)

Yum!

Yakisoba? (Click here if you don't know what it is)


----------



## arikins (Aug 4, 2021)

that looks ... so delicious ... give now

pozole ?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 5, 2021)

Yuck... (only because I don't know what it is)

Sticky toffee pudding?


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2021)

Yum

Donut?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 11, 2021)

yum!!

horchata?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 11, 2021)

Yum, I love horchata!

Swiss roll?


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 11, 2021)

yum!

mochi?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 11, 2021)

Never tried it before! Looks yum though!

Thai green curry?


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2021)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 12, 2021)

yum!

dr pepper?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2021)

Yuck.

Waffles?


----------



## Plume (Aug 13, 2021)

Yum

Pancakes?


----------



## jadetine (Aug 13, 2021)

Yummm

Almond butter?


----------



## Libra (Aug 14, 2021)

Yuck.

Broccoli ?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 14, 2021)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm not that much of a sweet tooth, but when I feel like it... yeah, white chocolate is more than YUM! 

Maasdam cheese? Original from Holland, naturally. No fakes allowed!


----------



## Diegoboy (Aug 15, 2021)

I have never had Maasdam cheese, but since I like so many cheeses, I say...
Yum

Arby's Meat Mountain?
(It's a secret menu item)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 17, 2021)

I've never tried it (nor do I have an Arby's nearby) so I'd have to say yuck.

Macaroni cheese?


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Aug 17, 2021)

Yum

Fried pickles?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 18, 2021)

Yuck!

Marmite (or Vegemite)?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 19, 2021)

I never tried it, but going to say yuck.

Applesauce?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 19, 2021)

yum i bought some recently

meatloaf?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 19, 2021)

never had some, it doesn’t look appealing from google images so I’ll say yuck

goat cheese?


----------



## Plume (Aug 19, 2021)

Not sure I’ve had, but I love cheese so yum!

Maple syrup?


----------



## Risposta (Aug 19, 2021)

Yuck! Haggis?


----------



## Plume (Aug 23, 2021)

Yuck.

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

Yum

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 24, 2021)

Probably the biggest Yum you could get from me.

Pork Rinds?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2021)

Yum.

Fried rice?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 24, 2021)

Yum!

Buttered noodles?


----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2021)

Yum!

Fried fish?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 24, 2021)

yum (i eat the gardein ones regularly!)

candy apple?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 24, 2021)

yum

hummus?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

Yuck

Cheese fries?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 24, 2021)

Yum!

Kiwi?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 24, 2021)

yum

dark chocolate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2021)

Yum!

Steamed rice?


----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2021)

Yum!

Soft pretzels?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2021)

Yum

White Chocolate?


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 25, 2021)

yum!

carbonara?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 25, 2021)

Yum!

Plant-based beef burgers?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 26, 2021)

A&W I'll say Yum, everywhere else I've tried, Yuck

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## Plume (Aug 26, 2021)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2021)

Yuck.

Honey?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 27, 2021)

yum 

japchae?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 27, 2021)

yum 

chorizo?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 27, 2021)

Yuck

Blackberries?


----------



## arikins (Aug 28, 2021)

YUM

lamb skewers ?


----------



## Plume (Aug 31, 2021)

I'll say yuck because lamb isn't my preference.

Pizza?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 31, 2021)

Yum!

Kit Kat?


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2021)

Yum! Especially the dark chocolate ones.

Crab?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2021)

Yum, love me some good ol' Mr. Krabs.

Tilapia?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 4, 2021)

Yuck please no!
Gummy bears?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 4, 2021)

Yum!

Butter Croissants?


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2021)

Yum!

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2021)

Yum!

Hamburger?


----------



## Libra (Sep 4, 2021)

Yum !

Spinach ?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 4, 2021)

BLERGH!  I mean, yuck.

Curry rice?


----------



## Plume (Sep 4, 2021)

Yum!

Caesar salad?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 4, 2021)

Yuck, not a fan of salad. 

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2021)

Yum!

Coca-Cola?


----------



## ryuk (Sep 4, 2021)

yum! although i prefer root beer!

cotton candy?


----------



## deana (Sep 4, 2021)

Yuck (I don't like the texture)

Baked potato?


----------



## Plume (Sep 5, 2021)

Yummm

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

Yum!   

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 5, 2021)

Yum!!

Bacon?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 5, 2021)

Yum!

Eggs benedict?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 5, 2021)

YUM! 

Spaghetti Bolognese?


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2021)

Never had it, but probably yuck!

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Plume (Sep 5, 2021)

Yum!

Tomato soup?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 5, 2021)

Yum! Especially with garlic bread. 

Tuna fish sandwich?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2021)

Yuck! I don’t like seafood. 

Lemonade?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2021)

Yum!

Chocolate chunk cookies?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 6, 2021)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2021)

Yum

Cheetos?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## ryuk (Sep 9, 2021)

yum!!

garlic bread?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 9, 2021)

Yum!

Pad Thai?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 11, 2021)

I've never had it but it's like pasta, so... I'll say yum? Just please don't put any shrimps on it, I can't stand seafood.

Banana split?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 12, 2021)

Yuck!

Sticky Toffee Pudding?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2021)

Yuck- 

French fries in icecream?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 13, 2021)

Haven't tried it.. could be good.. i'll give it a cautious yum

Cream cheese?


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

yum!!

honeybuns?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 18, 2021)

Yuck!  I can't stand honey, sorry.

Trout?


----------



## Orius (Sep 18, 2021)

Yuck, I hate seafood.

Pineapple pizza?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 18, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Yuck, I hate seafood.
> 
> Pineapple pizza?



... Trout is a fish, not seafood. In fact, most species are not even from the sea, trouts are mainly river fishes 

Yuck! I don't like pineapple (other kinds of pizzas are good though).

Almond chocolate?


----------



## Orius (Sep 18, 2021)

Yuck. I hate almonds.



GuerreraD said:


> ... Trout is a fish, not seafood. In fact, most species are not even from the sea, trouts are mainly river fishes


Tomato, tomato. As long as it's a fish, I generalize it as seafood. The same way people still misuse "ironic" today. Proper English is overrated, especially in Singapore.

Milk chocolate.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 18, 2021)

Yum

Persimmons?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 19, 2021)

Love!    Last year I had a coworker who had them growing at his house and would give them to me every so often. So easy to eat too, just cut it in half and scoop it out~

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 19, 2021)

Yuck.

Tiramisu?


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 19, 2021)

Yum!

skittles?


----------



## Orius (Sep 19, 2021)

Yum. Pretty tasty and good when you're bored.

Chicken McNuggets.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 19, 2021)

yummm, always been my favorite

fruity pebbles


----------



## justina (Sep 19, 2021)

Yum! Love fruity pebbles!

Little Debbie Cosmic Brownies?


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 19, 2021)

Yum! I love those!

banana bread?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 20, 2021)

Yum!

Snickerdoodle cookies?


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

Yuck. Looks kinda plain.

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 20, 2021)

As long as it's Chips Ahoy, yum!

White cheddar mac and cheese?


----------



## Dracule (Sep 20, 2021)

YUM! (I can’t say no to Mac & Cheese)

Salmon Nigiri?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 20, 2021)

Yum!

Jell-O (or gelatin or jelly, depending on where you live)?


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

Yum, but depends on the flavor. Most jelly tastes great though.

Ben & Jerry's ice-cream?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 21, 2021)

Yum i guess hihihi
Corn flakes?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 21, 2021)

Yuck simply because they're so bland.

Reese's Pieces Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 21, 2021)

Yuck something about the texture of hard things in soft things freaks me out.

sour patch kids?


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 21, 2021)

Yum they're one of my favorite candies

Twizzlers?


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2021)

Yuck. Never been a fan of any of them.

Hummus?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 22, 2021)

Yum

BBQ flavor chips?


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

Yum. Not my favorite, but still tasty.

Spicy-flavored chips with some sweetness to it?


----------



## justina (Sep 23, 2021)

Yuck, I don't like spicy chips!

Beef Tacos?


----------



## Plume (Sep 23, 2021)

Yum!

Corn chips with salsa?


----------



## Neb (Sep 23, 2021)

Yum….

fish tacos?


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 23, 2021)

Yum! Tacos are delicious. Fish is also delicious. Viola.

Hummus?


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2021)

Yuck. Looks weird.

Pot-stickers?


----------



## Plume (Sep 23, 2021)

Yum.

Fried rice?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 23, 2021)

Yum 

Pepperoni cheesecake?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm sorry p-pepperoni wha?
EDIT: I knew it sounded familiar I looked it up and tbh the cartoon version that mario loves looks DELICIOUS but a real cheesecake with pepperoni... not sure about that one yet lmao

queso?


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Yuck. Looks weird. Sorry, I'm a picky eater.

Steamed eggs?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

You dont like queso??? Im sorry its just ive never met anyone who doesnt like queso  its like heaven in a bowl i promise- its literally just a bowl of cheese sauce to put chips in or drizzle on tacos or whatever you want (Im really really picky too so i get that but you should try some you probably wont regret it)

But nah eggs are kind of gross tbh everyone thinks im crazy bc i dont like them haha

Lady gaga flavored oreos? i was thinking about a really old basement post that made me laugh


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 24, 2021)

Not sure what lady gaga flavored oreos are. If it's just like, rainbow oreos, then yum.

Carrots?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

i have no idea what they are tbh i think theyre vanilla? theyre pink and green though
eh carrots are okay but its not like i love them. they hurt my tongue

watermelon?


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Yuck. My mum got me to eat a lot of those and drink watermelon juice as a kid. I really didn't like them. Not the worst kind of fruit I've tasted, but still.

Apples?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

omg i dont like watermelon either everyone thinks im crazy for it 
I do like apples but i dont like too many of them then they make me nauseous

brussel sprouts?


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 24, 2021)

Yum, I love brussels sprouts!

Biscotti?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

yummy

tres leches?


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Eh, looks okay. I don't really like cream cakes though; I prefer chocolate.

Chocolate cakes?


----------



## justina (Sep 25, 2021)

Yum, I love chocolate cake!!

Jelly donuts?


----------



## Hanami (Sep 26, 2021)

leaning towards yuck. it's one of those foods that i'm ok with eating, but i also hope it's not one of the donut flavors if someone were to give me a box of donuts

castella?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 26, 2021)

Yum! i love castella 

Tucupi?


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 30, 2021)

I have never had that before, so maybe Yum?

Torrone?  (It's an Italian nut and nougat confection)


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Yuck.

Samurai Burger and Seaweed McShaker fries?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 30, 2021)

Just the mention of seaweed has me green around the gills so yuck. 

Skittles?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 30, 2021)

seaweed is pretty good actually! You should try it its just salty and crunchy : )

Yum. I like skittles but too many gets old pretty fast and hurts my tongue. Once I put a whole bag in my mouth at once and it kind of grossed me out that theyre literally all white and like rubbery on the inside. Made me wonder about what kind of dyes and crazy flavor chemicals are in there but idc theyre still good just not too many 

ferrero rocher?


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 30, 2021)

Yum!

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Plume (Sep 30, 2021)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

It's alright. Not really my favorite finger food.

Crinkle fries?


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 30, 2021)

Yum fries are the best

Crab?


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 30, 2021)

Yum! I loved crab Rangoon and also crab salad 

German chocolate cake?


----------



## Plume (Sep 30, 2021)

Yum!

French Silk Pie?


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Yum. Looks not bad.

Fried rice?


----------



## justina (Oct 1, 2021)

Yum, love fried rice!

hot dogs?


----------



## Plume (Oct 4, 2021)

Yum, though I have to be in the mood or they can easily become a yuck.

Waffles?


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 4, 2021)

Yum!

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Yum. Not too much though, as it's really sweet.

Hot fudge sundae?


----------



## Plume (Oct 6, 2021)

Yum!

Gyoza?


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

i’ve never tried it. 

flaming hot cheetos?


----------



## Orius (Oct 7, 2021)

Neutral.

Twisties?


----------



## justina (Oct 7, 2021)

Never had, but looks like Cheetos which I’m not a fan of so yuck.

Peanut m&ms?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 8, 2021)

Yum!

Avocado toast?


----------



## Plume (Oct 8, 2021)

Yum

Oreos with milk?


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

Yum.

Potstickers (basically fried Jiaozi)?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 9, 2021)

Never tried them so I'll say yuck.

Haribo Tangfastic sweets?


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2021)

i’ve never tried them. 

green tea?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 9, 2021)

Yum!

Mochi ice cream?


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

Yuck.

Lays Deep Ridged chips, hot wings flavored?


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2021)

i’ve never tried them; i’m not even sure if they’re available in canada lol, but they look intriguing! 

red wine?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 9, 2021)

I rarely drink, so yuck

Granola bar?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 10, 2021)

Yum if they have another ingredient in them like chocolate chips or peanut butter.

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Aminata (Oct 10, 2021)

Yum chocolate is so good 

Imu Yanisa Kiyauriri?


----------



## Orius (Oct 10, 2021)

Yuck. Looks kinda plain. lol

Long John Silver's chicken porridge?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 10, 2021)

Porridge looks yuck, tea looks yum


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 11, 2021)

uh

Stuffed cabbage?


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 11, 2021)

Never had it, but it looks yum when I googled it 

candy corn?


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2021)

yuck. >_<

cashews?


----------



## Orius (Oct 11, 2021)

Yum! I love them, even if they're too tough to chew sometimes.

Salted roasted peanuts?


----------



## justina (Oct 11, 2021)

Yum! Love peanuts

Chicken pot pies?


----------



## Aminata (Oct 12, 2021)

Yum! it looks delicious uwu

Tacacá?


----------



## Plume (Oct 12, 2021)

I don't like shrimp, so gonna say yuck.

BLT?


----------



## Orius (Oct 12, 2021)

Yuck. All my least favorite ingredients in one chunk. I prefer beef over bacon.

Quarter Pounder with Cheese?


----------



## dude98 (Oct 12, 2021)

Yum! Usually a go to if Im not hungry for a Big Mac or Nuggets.

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 12, 2021)

Yum! 

Calamari?


----------



## Hanami (Oct 12, 2021)

yum

crispy roast pork belly?


----------



## Orius (Oct 12, 2021)

Yum. I'm a meat-lover.

Steak, well done? lol

I know a lot of people just hate steak that's well done, but the only kind of cow I've eaten is McDonald's beef, and they're grilled so much they're pretty much overdone anyway. lol


----------



## Plume (Oct 12, 2021)

Yum, I guess. I never really found a steak to taste bad, as long as I avoided the fatty parts.

Cornflakes?


----------



## deana (Oct 13, 2021)

Yum I guess, not a yuck but I wouldn't call them a favourite either 

Peanut M&M's ?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 13, 2021)

Yum! 

Andes Candies?


----------



## Plume (Oct 13, 2021)

Yum!

Reese's Pieces?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 13, 2021)

Yum!

Twix?


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

It's alright; not my favorite chocolate brand.

Crunchie chocolate bars?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 13, 2021)

Never had it, but that looks yum!

Kit Kat?


----------



## kayleee (Oct 14, 2021)

Hmm definitely not yuck but I also would pass on it if there was other candy in the bowl. I’ll say yum anyway 

Grapefruit?


----------



## Aminata (Oct 14, 2021)

Yuck! i don't like because it looks like wine.


Pumpkin Candy?


----------



## Plume (Oct 14, 2021)

Yum! Although I prefer candycorn for the cute colors.

Jellybeans?


----------



## Orius (Oct 14, 2021)

Never really tried them before AFAIR, so... not too sure. Probably yum.

Salad?


----------



## justina (Oct 15, 2021)

Yum! I love salad 

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Neb (Oct 15, 2021)

Yum!

chocolate pocky?


----------



## Plume (Oct 18, 2021)

Yum!

Potato Stix?


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2021)

yum! 

strawberry and banana smoothie?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 19, 2021)

yummm

baked potatoes?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 19, 2021)

Yum!

Iced tea?


----------



## StardustDandelion (Oct 19, 2021)

Yum.

dragonfruit?


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2021)

i’ve never tried it. :’o

cantaloupe?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 20, 2021)

not tried it before !

pancakes?


----------



## Plume (Oct 20, 2021)

Yummm.

Swiss roll cake?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Oct 20, 2021)

Yum

Black Licorice?


----------



## StardustDandelion (Oct 20, 2021)

Yuck.

Milka Chocolate?


----------



## Plume (Oct 20, 2021)

Yum!

Cadbury eggs?


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2021)

yum! 

sprinkles?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 20, 2021)

Yum!

White chocolate?


----------



## Tianna (Oct 21, 2021)

Yum!

Coconut + chocolate bars? (Bounty, Mounds, Almond Joy, etc)


----------



## Plume (Oct 21, 2021)

Yuck, not a fan of coconut.

Banana bread?


----------



## deana (Oct 21, 2021)

Yum  

Salmon?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 21, 2021)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## ryuk (Oct 21, 2021)

yuck omg i had a horrible experience with pistachios when i was like 7,,
i ate an entire _(very large)_ bowl of them and made myself sick. now the mere sight of a pistachio makes my stomach turn


pad thai?


----------



## nocctea (Oct 21, 2021)

Yum! Last time I ate it tho it was wayy to spicy lol. Definitely was in intense pain trying to finish it, but it was worth it cause it was still good 

Ramen?


----------



## Orius (Oct 21, 2021)

Yum, I guess? Only ever had normal noodles.

Wonton noodles?


----------



## petaI (Oct 24, 2021)

never tried, but looks delicious so yum

broccoli soup


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 24, 2021)

I love broccoli but I’ve not tried it in soup form so I’ll say yum regardless.

Cheese & pickle sandwich?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Sounds good to me lol

BLT?


----------



## Anj2k6 (Oct 24, 2021)

Yum! 
Super Spicy Ramen?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Yuck, my stomach absolutely despises spicy foods.

Tomato Soup?


----------



## Orius (Oct 24, 2021)

Yuck. I hate tomatoes.

Chicken wings?


----------



## ``` (Oct 25, 2021)

Yum! I'm planning to have some chicken wings possibly this week because they taste so good lol

Pho?


----------



## Plume (Oct 25, 2021)

Not my favorite, but yum.

Strawberry & vanilla swirl soft serve?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Yum!

Peanut butter and banana sandwich?


----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)

Yum.

Barbecue pork?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

Yum

Brown Sugar Glazed Carrots


----------



## Plume (Oct 27, 2021)

Yum!

Waffles with maple syrup?


----------



## petaI (Oct 27, 2021)

yum

caramelized onions


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

yum

bacon


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

Yum

Edamame


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 27, 2021)

Yum!

Fish tacos?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 27, 2021)

not tried them (fish and tacos) together before, so i can pass no judgement

gherkins?


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Yuck.

Okra?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

yuck

beef nachos


----------



## th8827 (Oct 28, 2021)

Never tried it, but sounds like it will be Yum.

Pesto


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Oct 28, 2021)

Yum! 

Mushroom Risotto?


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Yuck.

Chicken porridge?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 28, 2021)

yum

pineapple pizza


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Yum.

Chicken Supreme pizza


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 28, 2021)

yum

corn dog


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 28, 2021)

Never tried it so I'll say yuck.

Candy Corn?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 28, 2021)

yuck

kit kat


----------



## th8827 (Oct 28, 2021)

Yum

Almond Joy


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Looks kinda yuck.

Luncheon meat?


----------



## Clock (Oct 28, 2021)

Depends
Takoyaki?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

yum

sushi


----------



## th8827 (Oct 29, 2021)

Yum

Eel Sushi


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Yuck, I hate seafood.

Pringles?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 29, 2021)

Yum

Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

yum

BLT sandiwch


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Yuck.

Original Angus Cheeseburger?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

yum

steak


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 29, 2021)

Yum when it's medium rare.

White chocolate?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

yum

dark chocolate


----------



## th8827 (Oct 29, 2021)

Yum up to a point, Yuck at higher percentages.

White Bread


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 29, 2021)

yuck
its the worst bread of all time

baklava?


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 31, 2021)

Yuck! 
I only like pistachio in their dry, natural form. And I can't stand honey.

Panettone?


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)

Yum

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Yuck.

Bananas?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 1, 2021)

Yellow is Yum. Even a tiny hint of green is Yuck.

Coconut Shrimp


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 1, 2021)

Yuck because of coconut but not the shrimp.

Salted caramel popcorn?


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)

Yum.

White rice?


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Yum. Pretty much a staple food in Singapore, but only yum with some kind of sauce or meat. We don't eat it plain here.

Instant noodles?


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2021)

yes
Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 2, 2021)

Delicious

Aloe?


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2021)

Yum
Fried sweet potatoes?


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2021)

Yuck.

Fried rice?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 3, 2021)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2021)

Depends
Rice porridge?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 3, 2021)

Yum with Cinnamon on top

Cream of Wheat


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2021)

Haven't tried it, but it seems a lot like grits, which is a yuck for me.

Apple pie?


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

Yuck. Never tried it, but yuck.  

Cotton candy?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 4, 2021)

Fresh is Yum, packaged is Yuck

Asparagus


----------



## petaI (Nov 5, 2021)

yum

takoyaki


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2021)

yuck (I like the pastry and the sauces, but I have issues with the texture of octopus)

Mochi?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 6, 2021)

Yum

crab cake?


----------



## ughrora (Nov 6, 2021)

Yum!

Lo mein?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 7, 2021)

No opinion (never tried it)

Whole Milk


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Yum (To me, all milk tastes the same lol)

Fish Tacos?


----------



## Looigi (Nov 7, 2021)

Yum!

Ramen?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Yum!

Butterscotch candy?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yum

Soba Noodles


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Never tried, but looks good

Sweet Potato Pie?


----------



## Clock (Nov 8, 2021)

Never tried
Lasagna?


----------



## Plume (Nov 8, 2021)

Yum!!

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 8, 2021)

DELICIOUS

Chocolate pudding


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 8, 2021)

Don't cancel me, but yuck

Funnel Cake?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 8, 2021)

Yum

Unsweetened Almond Milk


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 9, 2021)

Yum!

House salad?


----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2021)

Yum

Angel food cake?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 9, 2021)

Homemade is Yum. Premade is Yuck.

Sardines


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 10, 2021)

Yuck 

Pineapple Friee Rice?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 11, 2021)

yuck i hate pineapple 
chicken and sausage gumbo?


----------



## itsjustlew (Nov 11, 2021)

cool sword said:


> yuck i hate pineapple
> chicken and sausage gumbo?


Yum! 
Lentils?


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2021)

Beans are not my thing, but they're ok
Cucumbers?


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2021)

SO FREAKING YUCKY

fruit by the foot? (or similar rolled up fruit snacks)


----------



## th8827 (Nov 12, 2021)

Low Tier Yum

Pepperoni


----------



## vixened (Nov 12, 2021)

yum

garlic bread


----------



## Clock (Nov 12, 2021)

Yum
Sardines?


----------



## allainah (Nov 12, 2021)

more yum than yuck

pickles with mustard


----------



## Eirrinn (Nov 12, 2021)

Yuck because I don’t like pickles. Mustards good tho.
Pho


----------



## cool sword (Nov 12, 2021)

never had it but it looks delish
sloppy joes?


----------



## Plume (Nov 12, 2021)

I haven't had one in maaaaaaany years, but I recall it being a definite yum.

Hamburger?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 13, 2021)

Yuck (needs cheese)

Honey Mustard


----------



## cool sword (Nov 14, 2021)

yuck i hate mustard
parmesan?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2021)

Yum

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2021)

yum :3

vegan hot dog?


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2021)

Never tried, but its something I may like
Pasta with clams?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 14, 2021)

Sounds like it is Yum

Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Yuck, I hate seafood.

Beef & Bean Burrito?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2021)

Yum

Fried Rice?


----------



## ``` (Nov 14, 2021)

Yummy, tastes so good!

Arroz con gandules?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 15, 2021)

never had but it looks amazingly delish
cosmic brownies?


----------



## Clock (Nov 15, 2021)

they're good
Lime juice (with sweetener)


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

Yuck

Poptarts?


----------



## Plume (Nov 15, 2021)

Yum

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

Depends...homemade? Yum. Campbell? Yuck.

Spinach?


----------



## allainah (Nov 15, 2021)

yummy in every form, favorite is cream spinach

cheesecake?


----------



## Plume (Nov 15, 2021)

Yum

Cupcake?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 15, 2021)

depends on the frosting mostly yum!
strawberry banana smoothie?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

Yum ofc

Gator Tail?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 16, 2021)

Yum (Tried it once at a Cajun restaurant)

Cornbread


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2021)

It’s good 
Cinnamon oatmeal?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 16, 2021)

yumm id love to have some oatmeal now
french toast?


----------



## ryuk (Nov 16, 2021)

yum, havent had french toast in a while

eggs with runny yolks?


----------



## bunnieknife (Nov 16, 2021)

YUMMM

how abt macarons??


----------



## Plume (Nov 16, 2021)

Yum

Granola bars?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 16, 2021)

Yuck (Don't like the texture)

Pickled Turnips?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 16, 2021)

Yuck

Buttercream Icing?


----------



## Plume (Nov 16, 2021)

Yum, though I'd need to eat it on a cake or something!

Hot chocolate?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 16, 2021)

Yum (My favorite beverage)

Honey Ham


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 17, 2021)

Yum!

cheese filled smokies?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 17, 2021)

I love cheese. Unfortunately, I'm going to say yuck because I don't like meat.

Baked potato?


----------



## Plume (Nov 17, 2021)

Yum

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yum

Roasted Potatoes?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

Yum!

Ham?


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 17, 2021)

Yum! 

Hawaiian Pizza?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

Yum! (If anyone says yuck, I'll fight you. #pineapplerights)

Frozen Pizza?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yuck (It needs to be cooked first)

Salami


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2021)

Yum

Omelet?


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 18, 2021)

Yum 
(Some toppings needed) 

Avocado Toast?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 18, 2021)

Yuck (I can’t stand Avocado)

English Muffins?


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2021)

They're good
scones?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 18, 2021)

Yuck I think. I could be wrong though

Cauliflower rice?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 18, 2021)

Yum

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream?


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2021)

Yum!!!

Lemon sherbet?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 18, 2021)

Yum

Horchata?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2021)

Yuck.

Tacos?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 18, 2021)

Yuck (I don't like the crunchy shells)

Burritos?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2021)

Yuck.

Sundaes?


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 19, 2021)

Yum!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 19, 2021)

Yuck

Cranberry Juice


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 19, 2021)

Yuck
(I don’t like anything cranberry)

Chinese chicken and rice?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Yum

Seafood?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 20, 2021)

yuck i cant stomach fish 
ringpops?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Yum! Grew up on those lol

Blowpops?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 21, 2021)

I've never had one, not very Australian I guess?

pavlova?


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2021)

Never had but it looks good
Tonkatsu?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 21, 2021)

Looks Yum

Bonito Broth (for soup)


----------



## arikins (Nov 21, 2021)

never had it but i'm sure i'd enjoy it !

albondigas soup


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Looks...interesting, I'd say yuck.

Rock Candy?


----------



## ughrora (Nov 21, 2021)

Yummy

Curry?


----------



## Plume (Nov 22, 2021)

Yum, if it's Indian curry.

Bagel with cream cheese?


----------



## Clock (Nov 22, 2021)

Yum

Fried shrimp?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yum

Cranberry Sauce?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 22, 2021)

Yum!

Vegetable tempura?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 22, 2021)

Yum!

Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yun

Boba?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Yum!

Caramel?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 23, 2021)

yum!

peanuts?


----------



## shendere (Nov 23, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> yum!
> 
> peanuts?


such a cute  orangey lineup!

yum!

Pickled vegetables?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Yuck

Fried Green Tomatoes?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 23, 2021)

Never had it. Aren’t Green Tomatoes bitter tho?

Ham Sandwich?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Yum

Mayonnaise?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2021)

Yum, if it's on a BLT.

Tomato soup?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yuck

White Gravy


----------



## vixened (Nov 23, 2021)

yum

black olives?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yuck

Orzo


----------



## Plume (Nov 24, 2021)

Yum

Lasagna


----------



## ``` (Nov 24, 2021)

Yum!

Scallops?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 24, 2021)

Never tried them, but they look delicious. Yum!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2021)

Its good
White chocolate?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 26, 2021)

Yum

Soft-boiled Eggs?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 26, 2021)

yum!

Salmon?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 26, 2021)

Yum

Tuna?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 27, 2021)

Yum

bacon?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yum

Coconut?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 27, 2021)

Yuck!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2021)

Its good in some ways
Butter cake?


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Nov 27, 2021)

Yum! Pao de Queijo (Brazilian cheese balls)?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 27, 2021)

Never heard of it, but sounds like Yum

Green Apple Licorice?


----------



## Clock (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks good, even though I've never tried

Mint ice cream


----------



## th8827 (Nov 28, 2021)

Yuck (Mint makes me queasy)

Frozen Yogurt


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 29, 2021)

Yum, I love frozen yogurt!

Pumpkin spice latte?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 29, 2021)

Yuck (I dislike coffee-based beverages. Pumpkin-spice other things are good, though)

Butterscotch?


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2021)

Yum

S'mores?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 30, 2021)

Yum

Gatorade?


----------



## Clock (Dec 3, 2021)

Yum

Baked pasta?


----------



## Plume (Dec 3, 2021)

Yum

Parfait?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 3, 2021)

Yum!

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 3, 2021)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## th8827 (Dec 4, 2021)

Low tier Yum

Cranberry Juice


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 5, 2021)

Yum!

Peppermint Bark?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 5, 2021)

Yum! I ate some of it yesterday. 

Almond milk?


----------



## Plume (Dec 7, 2021)

Yuck

Banana bread?


----------



## Clock (Dec 7, 2021)

Yum
Flan?


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 7, 2021)

never had it, but it sounds delicious!

london fog latte?


----------



## th8827 (Dec 7, 2021)

Yuck (Don't like Coffee in general)

Blackberry?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 7, 2021)

Yum

Tea? Could be any flavor.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 7, 2021)

Yum. I enjoy Berry Teas

Lime?


----------



## allainah (Dec 7, 2021)

Yummy!

creamed spinach?


----------



## Plume (Dec 8, 2021)

Yum

Chilli?


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 9, 2021)

th8827 said:


> Yuck (Don't like Coffee in general)
> 
> Blackberry?


It's actually Earl Grey tea with vanilla!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 9, 2021

yum (to chilli)

watermelon


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Dec 9, 2021)

yum

celery?


----------



## ``` (Dec 9, 2021)

Yum!

Quenepas?


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 9, 2021)

never had one!

avocado?


----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2021)

Yum!

Spaghetti with tomato sauce & meatballs?


----------



## th8827 (Dec 9, 2021)

tinysaiph said:


> It's actually Earl Grey tea with vanilla!


That sounds good.

Yuck (I like my Spaghetti with Alfredo Sauce)

Couscous?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 10, 2021)

Yum especially when it's got vegetables mixed in with it.

Ham & Pineapple pizza?


----------



## Plume (Dec 10, 2021)

I've never had that, and I don't like ham or pineapple, but I'll never turn down a pizza...so I'm going to say yum.

Soft-serve icecream?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

yum, i prefer it more than other ice-creams tbh.

feta cheese?


----------



## Plume (Dec 30, 2021)

Yum

Hamburgers


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Dec 30, 2021)

Yum! Who would say no to hamburgers 

Pig blood stew! (My current lunch lol)


----------



## ryuk (Dec 30, 2021)

yuck personally but i’m glad you enjoy it

carnitas?


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 1, 2022)

Yum
Shrimp scampi?


----------



## Plume (Jan 11, 2022)

Yuck

Baguette?


----------



## ryuk (Jan 12, 2022)

yum

nachos?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 12, 2022)

Yum

Pasta?


----------



## Meadows (Jan 12, 2022)

Yum

Avacados


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2022)

Yum

Apples


----------



## Clock (Jan 12, 2022)

Yes

Spicy noodles?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 12, 2022)

Yum!

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 12, 2022)

ok

Grapefruit?


----------



## Plume (Jan 13, 2022)

Mild yuck

Fried rice?


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

yum for life 

red bean buns


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 13, 2022)

100% yum!

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

yummmmm 

ramen


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 13, 2022)

SUPER YUMMY!

Broccoli Chicken Stir fry?


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

yummmmmmm i also like broccoli beef


sushi?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 13, 2022)

YESSS ALL THE WAY LIKE I LOVE SUSHI SO SO SO MUCH MY FAVORITE IS THE CREAM CHEESE SALMON ROLL. I havent had any since February 2020 ever since corona  I never had any in march sooo its been so so long and my parents said it takes too long to make 

Lime Yogurt?


----------



## th8827 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yuck (Not a big fan of citrus)

Strawberry?


----------



## Plume (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum!! My favorite fruit.

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum

Popcorn chicken?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

SUPER YUMMY!

Oreos?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum! Cheesecake?


----------



## Plume (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum

Cannoli?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum! Carrots?


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

idk lol

macaroons?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Never tried 'em, but they sound tasty! So it's a 'yum' I guess lol.
Cotton candy?


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

i dont think i had but i think i do so yum

angel cake?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Never had that either, haha. But it also sounds really good, so 'yum' for me.
Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

yumm especially my sister i vegan ones

shortbread cookies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum! Sugar cookies?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum! 
Filet Mignon?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum! Pancakes?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum.  Sashimi?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum! Sushi?


----------



## MelanieScribbles (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum!

Cookies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

YUM! My favorite food. ^^
Waffles?


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

yummmm

stuffed grape leafs?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yuck! Dog treats? (Seems a bit odd for sure, but I did eat a dog treat one time and it was awful... I mean, obviously-)


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

yuck i never had them lol and how are stuffed grape leafs bad lol

mushrooms (my least fav thing)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yuck! Sorry, Mario. /j
Tomatoes? (by far my least favorite food-)


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

yuck but yum at the same time lol

just straight up whipped cream


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum! Peanut butter?


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

yum especially crunchy

red bean buns


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Never heard of it but it sounds kinda gross, so yuck. XP
Peaches?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum!

Durians??


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yuck!
Dragon fruit?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

Yumck? I dunno, one second it taste like capri sun, the next it is just normal. I think its because I was expecting way more 

Starfruit?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yum! Pineapple?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 14, 2022)

YUM!!

Mangosteen?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yuck? idek lol
Kiwis?


----------



## Clock (Jan 15, 2022)

yum
key lime pie


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 15, 2022)

Yum! Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 15, 2022)

Meh, good cold horrible hot

Poundcake?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 15, 2022)

yum! eggs?


----------



## th8827 (Jan 15, 2022)

Depends on how it is prepared.

Sunflower Seeds?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 15, 2022)

Yum! Pistachios?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2022)

yuck but im also allergic..

dolmades?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 15, 2022)

Never tried those, but they look yum.

Enchiladas?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 15, 2022)

Yuck! 

Griessbrei ("German Semolina Pudding")?


----------



## allainah (Jan 15, 2022)

YUMMY

latkes?


----------



## th8827 (Jan 16, 2022)

Yum (My mom made this for me and my sister all the time)

Lemons


----------



## You got mail! (Jan 16, 2022)

Yum

yogurt?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

yummm

potstickers


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

Yum

Ravioli?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

yummm one of my favs

sour candy


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 18, 2022)

Some yum some yuck! I like a wittle bit of sour but too much makes me go like 

Bao's?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

yumm

tacos


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 18, 2022)

YUMMSSSSS

Lays Poppable chips?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

never had but yum

angel cake


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

Yum!!

Banana bread?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

yumm

oat muffins


----------



## CylieDanny (Jan 18, 2022)

Yummy 

Mashed Potatoes?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

yummmmm

baked potatoes


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 18, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberry Wafers?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

yum me and my mom loves them

dumplings?


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

yum

croissants?


----------



## Ami (Jan 18, 2022)

yum

mint ice cream?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 18, 2022)

Yum! Bubblegum K.K. icecream?


----------



## allainah (Jan 18, 2022)

never had but cotton candy is my fave ice cream ever so close enough? sounds YUMMY

Hawaiian toast?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

I've never had Hawaiian toast  it sounds good tho

Nigiri?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 19, 2022)

Never had it, but it sounds really good! So yum I guess, lol.
Sushi?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 19, 2022)

Yummy! My favorite is the crunchy california roll and the philly roll!

Golden Raisins?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 19, 2022)

Yuck! I just hate raisins in general, haha.
Salad?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Never had it, but it sounds really good! So yum I guess, lol.
> Sushi?


Nigiri is a type of sushi lol

yummmmm i love salad

sour skittles?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 19, 2022)

I should've known. XP
Also, yuck! I hate sour stuff.
Regular Skittles?


----------



## Plume (Jan 19, 2022)

Yum

Reese's peanut butter cups?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 19, 2022)

YUM! Starbursts?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

YUM 

i've never had reeses peanut butter cups-

Milkyway?


----------



## Plume (Jan 22, 2022)

Yum

Cupcakes?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 22, 2022)

YUM!

Angel Food Cake?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 22, 2022)

Yum!!!!!!!!!!

Avocado toast?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 23, 2022)

Yuck! I don't like anything with avocados.
Cesar salad?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 23, 2022)

YUMMY!

Strawberry Donuts?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 23, 2022)

yuck sorry, but fruity desserts arent really my favorite

chocolate?


----------



## allainah (Jan 23, 2022)

yummy!

Grits?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 23, 2022)

YUMMY!

Hamburger?


----------



## gigii (Jan 23, 2022)

yummm!!

pudding?


----------



## allainah (Jan 23, 2022)

Yum

Bean sprouts?


----------



## gigii (Jan 24, 2022)

yumm sometimes i eat them by them self lol

edamame?


----------



## allainah (Jan 24, 2022)

pretty yumm

eggs with ketchup?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 24, 2022)

Yum! I'm weird, but they are good!

Tomato soup?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 24, 2022)

yuck

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Plume (Jan 24, 2022)

Yum

Falafel?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

I never tried it but it looks good!

Orange Marmalade?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 25, 2022)

On toast, then yes

Pineapples?


----------



## Leen (Jan 25, 2022)

Yum! Love it more on food (burgers, pizza) than just alone as fruit 

Sushi!


----------



## Plume (Jan 25, 2022)

Yum

Omelette?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 25, 2022)

Yum!!

Blueberries?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 25, 2022)

Yuck, the texture throws me off

Vanilla icecream?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 25, 2022)

yum

salmon nigiri?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 25, 2022)

yum!

unagi? (eel)


----------



## RandomBystander (Jan 25, 2022)

Yuck!

Tiramisu?


----------



## dawny (Jan 25, 2022)

Yum!

Black licorice?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 25, 2022)

YUCK!!!

sourpatch kids watermelon?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

Yum!

Candy Corn??


----------



## Plume (Jan 25, 2022)

Yum!

Candy hearts?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

I dont know because I have never had them as they always may contain tree nuts and I am allergic!

Gummy Bears?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2022)

Yum.

Pancakes?


----------



## Plume (Jan 26, 2022)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 26, 2022)

Yum!

Artichoke Pizza?


----------



## Plume (Jan 27, 2022)

Yum

Fried dough/funnel cakes?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 27, 2022)

Yuck (I’m very picky)

Bananas?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 27, 2022)

ish

avocados?


----------



## allainah (Jan 27, 2022)

Yumm

Bacon?


----------



## Plume (Jan 27, 2022)

Yum

Tomato sauce?


----------



## allainah (Jan 27, 2022)

yummy!

mushrooms?


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

yum!! 

cotton candy ice cream?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 29, 2022)

Y U M !

Cotton Candy?


----------



## deana (Jan 29, 2022)

Yuck. Too sweet and the texture is too weird.

Sweet pickles?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 30, 2022)

YUCK!! sweet pickles are just- no- (no shame to people who like them)

pickles? (normal)


----------



## Plume (Jan 30, 2022)

Yum

Lo mein?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 31, 2022)

yum

Yaki Soba


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 31, 2022)

what even is that?!

perogies?


----------



## deana (Jan 31, 2022)

Yakisoba is a kind of fried noodle that is definitely yum 

Perogies are YUM!

Tomato soup?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 31, 2022)

Yum!

Egg salad?


----------



## Plume (Feb 1, 2022)

*Yuck*

Doritos?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 1, 2022)

Purple, red, and blue are yum! all other flavors are yuck!

candy belts?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Yum. Just don't go overboard~

Lobster Bisque?


----------



## Plume (Feb 3, 2022)

Yum!

Crab rangoon?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Yum!

Avocado toast?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2022)

Yuck.  I like avocados, but not on toast.  Too weird of a combination for me.

Tres leches cake?


----------



## Plume (Feb 4, 2022)

Not my favorite cake, but definitely a yum!

Churros?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 4, 2022)

Yum!

Scones? (Any flavor)


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

Yum!

Madelines?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2022)

Yuck.

Potatoes?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2022)

Yum, especially when baked. 

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

Yuck

Peaches?


----------



## chicken soup (Feb 6, 2022)

yum
maple donuts?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 6, 2022)

Yum, one of my favorite flavors.

Banana bread?


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

yum! 

honeycomb?


----------



## Plume (Feb 7, 2022)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 7, 2022)

Yum

Apple Pie?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 7, 2022)

100% yum!

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## deana (Feb 7, 2022)

Yum!

Baked potato?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 7, 2022)

Yum! Tastes even greater with sour cream!

A slice of bread with butter?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 8, 2022)

Yuck. I don’t really like most bread, even with butter.

chili?


----------



## Plume (Feb 8, 2022)

Yum

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2022)

Yum if they have garlic. Otherwise I find them a bit bland. 

Dragon fruit?


----------



## Neb (Feb 9, 2022)

Yum! I really have to eat that fruit more. It’s great.

Pears?


----------



## Plume (Feb 9, 2022)

Yum

Chocolate cadbury egg?


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2022)

yum! 

blueberry bagels?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 12, 2022)

Yum, I love anything with blueberries!

Frozen yogurt, any flavor?


----------



## Plume (Feb 12, 2022)

Yum!

Fajitas?


----------



## ryuk (Mar 3, 2022)

yum

olives


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

Yuck!

Chili?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

Yum!

Banana flavored ice cream?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

Yuck! I don't really like bananas in general.

Mint chocolate?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

Yum 

White Chocolate?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

YUM!

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 4, 2022)

Yum, though not all the time!

Feta?


----------



## Plume (Mar 7, 2022)

Yum-ish

Boneless wings?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

yum! 

ritz crackers?


----------



## deana (Mar 9, 2022)

YUM seriously I can't even buy these things or I will eat the whole box in one sitting

French onion soup?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2022)

Yum, any food with caramelized onions is amazing.

Kiwifruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Yum!

Twizzlers?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

YUM! It's probably the only licorice I like. XD

Cookie dough?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 12, 2022)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Yum! 

Spanish tortilla (tortilla de patatas)?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

I don't think I've had it, but it sounds good!

French fries?


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

yum!! 

blueberry waffles?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 14, 2022)

Yummy!

Chocolate?


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2022)

yum! 

dried apricots?


----------



## Plume (Mar 15, 2022)

Yuck, I think

Angel food cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

looks yum!

maple syrup?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 15, 2022)

It's good. I always wanted to tap a tree to get some out of a maple tree.

Turnips


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

Yum! Yes, I like turnips XD

Carrots?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

yum!

fried eggs?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## ``` (Mar 15, 2022)

Yummy! I had bacon not too long ago today after eating a tasty meal and it was delicious!

Zucchini?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

I don't mind it.

Eggplant?


----------



## Plume (Mar 15, 2022)

Mild yuck

Tomato soup?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

Yum! Even though I hate tomatoes, haha.

Cream of mushroom/mushroom soup?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

i don’t think i’ve ever tried it, but i like mushrooms so... probably yum lol.

black cherries?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

Yum!

Chicken?


----------



## Plume (Mar 16, 2022)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

YUM!

Mac n' cheese?


----------



## ``` (Mar 16, 2022)

Yum!

Rigatoni pasta?


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2022)

not my favourite type of pasta, but still yum! 

cherry-flavoured root beer?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 17, 2022)

Yum!

Bananas?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 17, 2022)

Yuck! I don't like bananas. ;w;

Apples?


----------



## Plume (Mar 17, 2022)

Yum!

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## ``` (Mar 17, 2022)

Yum!

Morcilla?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 17, 2022)

Yuck, I don’t like sausages.

Butter cookies?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 17, 2022)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Plume (Mar 18, 2022)

Yum!!! I love.

Baked potato?


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2022)

yum yum yum!! 

cheeseburgers?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 18, 2022)

Yum!

Hotdogs?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2022)

yum!

sushi?


----------



## ``` (Mar 18, 2022)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

Yum!

Donuts?


----------



## Plume (Mar 18, 2022)

Yum, I wish I had one now. ;o;

Croissants?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

Yum!

Cookies?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 18, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Yum! Yes, I like turnips XD
> 
> Carrots?


It's all good! I like them to. I never actually ate them until last year when I grew them from seed. You can make just about anything taste great with the right seasonings.

Cookies are pretty good. I try to stay away from them nowadays since I eat too much junk food sometimes lol

Peanut butter?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 22, 2022)

if it's just pure peanut butter then *yuck*.

granola?


----------



## Plume (Mar 22, 2022)

Yum

Bacon?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 22, 2022)

Yuck, but I used to like it. (I think I stopped liking it when I bit into a piece of bacon and got a shot of grease, it was like a very disgusting Fruit Gusher.)
Speaking of... Fruit Gushers?


----------



## Plume (Mar 22, 2022)

Yum!

Twizzlers?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 22, 2022)

YUM!
Fruit Roll-Ups?


----------



## ``` (Mar 22, 2022)

Yum! I remember eating the Fruit Roll-Ups that had tongue tattoos on them!

Pocky sticks?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

Yum! Klondike bars?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 23, 2022)

They're pretty good! I'm usually not a picky eater with anything. If I had the choice over it and an ice cream sandwich, I'd pick the sandwich, but overall both are great.

Blueberries?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

yum!

raspberries?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

Yum! Blackberries?


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2022)

meh. they’re my least favourite fruit (that i’ve tried), but they’re not gross at all, so... i’ll go with yum lol.

hot dog buns?


----------



## Plume (Mar 23, 2022)

I don't think I'd eat one without a hot dog, but I'll say yum. They're basically white bread!

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

YUM! So classic and delicious.
Banana bread?


----------



## Neprezi (Mar 23, 2022)

Yum!

Squid?


----------



## ``` (Mar 23, 2022)

Yum!

Bacalao?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 23, 2022)

I had to look that one up. I like fish but I do not like olives, and the pictures are showing me olives in this dish, so I'm gonna have to say yuck

Twinkies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

YUM! Haven't had them in a while, though... I think it's been two years!

Rice Krispies Squares?


----------



## ``` (Mar 23, 2022)

Yum! I like to eat the original and the Rice Krispies chocolate treats with marshmallows included, they taste so sweet!

Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

Yum! I love anything jalapeno, lol.

Potato wedges?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2022)

*Yum*, they're the best way to have potatoes I don't care what anyone says. 

Kimchi?


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2022)

i’ve never tried it. 

veal?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 24, 2022)

Yuck.

dinosaur chicken nuggets?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 24, 2022)

If I could bake them in the oven sure. If microwaved then no. Kid me would like them, but nuked cheap meat is kinda gross. Like boiling a hotdog in water gross. I'd rather have a hotdog on a grill/skillet

Boiled hotdog water


----------



## Plume (Mar 24, 2022)

Yuck! ; ;

Pickles?


----------



## ``` (Mar 25, 2022)

Yum! Pickles are so good, even with cheeseburgers or just eaten sliced.

Mochi ice cream?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 25, 2022)

It's different. I found them at the grocery store one time and bought them for the heck of it. It has an odd texture. I think it's rice flour dough with ice cream in the middle. Not bad, but not something I would eat regularly.

Chocolate/peanut-butter wafers


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

yuck

carrot juice?


----------



## Dinosauuur (Mar 26, 2022)

Yuck

Asparagus?


----------



## deana (Mar 26, 2022)

Yum! 

Jello?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 26, 2022)

Yum!

Ramen?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 26, 2022)

I know there are restaurants and fancy ways to prepare ramen, but I only know of it from the packaged stuff at grocery stores. It's alright I guess. I've tried it, but nothing amazing. I'd have to add more vegetables and stuff to it for it to be enjoyable enough for me to eat. So kinda borderline for me.

Tomatoes


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 27, 2022)

Yum sometimes, yuck other times (for instance; tomatoes in tacos = yum, tomatoes as soup = yuck)

Pepsi?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 28, 2022)

Yuck! 

Chocolate brownies?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Yuck. Too much chocolate for me.

Carrot juice?


----------



## Plume (Mar 28, 2022)

Yuck

Burritos?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 28, 2022)

Yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

yum esp veggie ones!

fried rice?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 28, 2022)

Rice is always good. I like it.

Shrimp?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Yummmm!

Börek?


----------



## Plume (Mar 31, 2022)

Yum

Falafel?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 31, 2022)

Yuck but only because I've never tried it.

Cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 31, 2022)

Falafel is like deep fried balls. Never had them myself, but they looked pretty good to be honest. As for cookie dough ice-cream, it's not bad. I used to like it a lot, but I grew out of it. Not a bad flavor and I will eat it if it is around or in my freezer, but there are other flavors I like more nowadays. It also depends on the consistency of the dough. If it's just tiny shredded bits that are barely tasted, then what's the point? I've had a few company varieties like that. If I'm going to eat it, I want big chunks.

Pretzels?


----------



## Lumos (Mar 31, 2022)

Yum <3 

Lasagne?


----------



## Plume (Mar 31, 2022)

Yum! It's a favorite of mine.

Burgers?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2022)

Yum!

Omlettes?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

yum!! 

salmon?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

I like salmon. Tbh I'm not much of a picky eater. I like all kinds of food, but salmon with the right seasoning/flavor is very good. I like it! It's also good for dinner with some cooked beans and some type of vegetables like asparagus or something.

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 2, 2022)

OOooo sounds yummy, I should really try that some time!

Raw (but safe to eat) cookie dough?


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2022)

YUM YUM YUM!! 

cinnamon candy hearts?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)

never tried sorry :c looks yum tho!

dolmades?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Yuckk

Meatloaf?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)

yum!

white beans?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Yuck

Green beans?


----------



## ForestFox (Apr 2, 2022)

Yum!

MickeyD’s?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 2, 2022)

yuck

hashbrowns?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 2, 2022)

Yum! 

Bananas?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Yuck!

Watermelon?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)

Yuck.

Peaches?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Yum!

Apples?


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2022)

yum! 

grapefruit?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Yuck.

Oranges?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 2, 2022)

Yum!!!!!!!!

Caramelised onions?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 2, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> OOooo sounds yummy, I should really try that some time!
> 
> Raw (but safe to eat) cookie dough?


They're really good. You can get them frozen with meals like Stouffers, but they don't taste as good as they do when prepared fresh. I grow peppers during the summer and hollow them out to make them fresh every now and then. Sometimes I will also freeze the hollow rounds, but it's not as good, but still handy if I need something prepared for a busy day.

Caramelised onions are great. Throw them on burgers, sausage, hot dogs, whatever. It gives it all a nice extra flavor/kick.

Bread battered fried zucchini?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

^sounds good!

meatballs?


----------



## Plume (Apr 5, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberry icecream?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2022)

So yummy! 

Avacado?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yuck! I don’t hate it, but I don’t eat it if I don’t have to.

Milk?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2022)

Bleh, I can only have milk if it's with cereal. Otherwise, I don't like the taste.

Pumpkin?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 6, 2022)

hmmm, depends on the way it is cooked. I'll go with yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yuck! I think I'm able to tolerate it a bit more compared to when I was younger, but if I had the choice I wouldn't eat it. Sorry, Mario. 

Zucchini?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yuck, not a fan. 

Cheese?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yum! 

Strawberry Cheesecake?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2022)

yum!

pop-tarts?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yuck, I used to like them but I'm not a fan anymore.

Rise Krispies Squares (or anything similar)?


----------



## Plume (Apr 6, 2022)

Yum!

Snickers bars?


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 6, 2022)

Yum!

Cilantro?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yum!

Burgers?


----------



## Plume (Apr 7, 2022)

Yum!!

French fries?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 7, 2022)

Yum!

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

yum!! 

peanut butter and banana ice cream?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2022)

I've never heard of such an ice cream flavor but I'm gonna go with yum!

Pierogi?


----------



## Plume (Apr 8, 2022)

Yum

Licorice?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 8, 2022)

Yuck, unless it's Twizzlers.

Mints?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

yum! 

lettuce?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2022)

Yum! But only when put with other foods. Don't like it by itself.

Carrots?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 9, 2022)

Yum (unless it's in a slaw of some kind)

Bell Peppers (AKA Capsicum)?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Yum!

Celery?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

yum if used like in a dish don't think i'd just snack on its own lol

salt & vinegar crisps?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Yum! It's my step-mom's favorite chip (or crisp) flavor, and sometimes I'll go and grab one from the bag. XP

Pretzels?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2022)

yum!! i love soft pretzels the most, but i also really like crunchy ones! 

red wine?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 10, 2022)

Yucky, I don't like alcohol. 

Lemonade?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 10, 2022)

Yum!

Orange juice?


----------



## S.J. (Apr 11, 2022)

Yum! 

Mint chocolate chip icecream?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 11, 2022)

Yuck too unhealthy. 

Sugar Free Jell-O?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 12, 2022)

Yuck, anything sugar free just tastes so bland.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 12, 2022)

Pumpkin Pie…not my thing

Boba Milk Tea?


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't usually drink tea, and depending on the boba the texture might make me gag, so sadly yuck 

Cocoa puffs?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm coo coo for Cocoa Puffs, COO COO for Cocoa Puffs!

I don't eat cereal anymore, but when I used to eat cereal, I liked them.  Yum.

Breakfast burritos?


----------



## Plume (Apr 12, 2022)

Yum

Rice crispy treats?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 12, 2022)

YUM! I fricking love those.

Cherries?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 13, 2022)

Yum! Although I used to think they were disgusting lols.

Fried rice?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 13, 2022)

Yummmmmmmm!

Rice cakes?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 13, 2022)

Not yum, but also not yuck. Neutral I guess? 

Mint flavored chewing gum?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 13, 2022)

Yum! I always have a stash in my bag xD

Jelly beans? (I'm snacking on them right now o.o)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

Yum!

Skittles?


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2022)

Yum

Potato chips?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

Yum! Not my fave, but still good!

Ketchup chips?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 13, 2022)

I have never had them before!!

Sesame Chicken?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm really not a picky eater, so I usually eat about just anything. I like chicken prepared in all ways. So that's a good meal to me.

Tacos with veggies fresh from the garden?


----------



## Plume (Apr 18, 2022)

Yum!

Tomato soup with saltine crackers?


----------



## Gene. (Apr 18, 2022)

Yuck.

Pancakes?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

Yum!

Frog legs?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 18, 2022)

Never had them, but I'm not opposed to trying new things. Probably would want them fried/battered though.

Cornbread?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 19, 2022)

Yum!

Cotton candy (or fairy floss)?


----------



## Gene. (Apr 19, 2022)

Yum!!

Jelly beans?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

Yum!

Chocolate?


----------



## Plume (Apr 19, 2022)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)

Yum!

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 20, 2022)

Gross! Bran muffins is where it's at! I'm kidding, I like all kinds of cookies. I've had some bad ones, but most times they've been great.

Watermelon?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

Yuck! I don't really like melons in general.

Canteloupe?


----------



## Plume (Apr 20, 2022)

Yum

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 20, 2022)

Yum!

Oatmeal?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 20, 2022)

Yum!
Lettuce?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 20, 2022)

Yum ^-^

Fried chicken?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yum! 

Nachos?


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2022)

yum!! one of my favourite foods ngl.  

mashed potatoes with butter?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yum!

Wiener Schnitzel? (if you never had Schnitzel, steak?)


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 24, 2022)

Yum!

Lemonade? (Idk if that counts but it’s the first thing I thought)


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 24, 2022)

Not a huge fan of lemonade tbh

Dark chocolate?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 24, 2022)

Yuck x100. Can't stand it.

Wavy potato chips?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 24, 2022)

Yum!

Fried Rice?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 24, 2022)

Yum! 

Tomatoes?


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 25, 2022)

Yuck!

Ramen?


----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum

Ravioli?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum!

Avocado's?


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum!

Celery?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum, mostly with peanut butter!

Pizza rolls?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum!

Bagels?


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 25, 2022)

YUM!

Popcorn?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 25, 2022)

YUM!

Potato chips?


----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum!

Watermelon?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum! 

Hotdogs?


----------



## amemome (Apr 25, 2022)

mmmmmm yum yum yum!!

chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 25, 2022)

SUPER YUMMY! I HAVE SOLD MY SOUL TO STRAWBERRIES ANY WAY BECAUSE THEY ARE DELICOUS

Icecream?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 25, 2022)

YUM!

Carrots?


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum kinda more of a meh thou

Pretzels?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 25, 2022)

YUM!

Potato chips?


----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum

Poptarts?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 25, 2022)

Yuck

Bacon?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 25, 2022)

Yuck

Steak?


----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)

Yum

Mochi?


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 25, 2022)

yum!

radishes?


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 25, 2022)

Yuck!

Cheese?


----------



## ryuk (Apr 25, 2022)

yum, one of my favorite things in the world lmao

eel?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 26, 2022)

Never had it, but I'm going to say yuck because I don't like fish.

Donuts?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 26, 2022)

Y-U-M

Craisins?


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2022)

Yuck

Crackers with cheese?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)

YUM!

Oatmeal?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 26, 2022)

Yum!!!

Asian Pears?


----------



## Gene. (Apr 26, 2022)

Yum!!

Spaghetti??


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2022)

Yum!

Angel food cake?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 26, 2022)

Yummm

Devil's food cake?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 26, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberry Shortcake?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 26, 2022)

Yum! My favorite type of cake!

Carrot cake?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2022)

Yuck, I don't like cheesecake.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberry icecream?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 26, 2022)

SUPER DUPER YUMMY I LOVE ANYTHING STRAWBERRY ESPECIALLY ICECREAM YAYAYAYYAYA

Lemon Cupcake?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 27, 2022)

Yummmm

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 27, 2022)

Hmmmmm I'm gonna go with yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## Sid (Apr 27, 2022)

Yummmm  love meatloaf, especially when I make it lol.

 Fried chicken livers?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 27, 2022)

Never had it, but it doesn't sound appealing to me XD

Corn?


----------



## Sid (Apr 27, 2022)

Fresh corn with butter is yum, out of the can I'll pass

Pesto?


----------



## Plume (Apr 27, 2022)

Yum

Sherbet?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 27, 2022)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 27, 2022)

Yum!

Green Beans?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 27, 2022)

Yum!!

Sweet potato wedges/fries?


----------



## Plume (Apr 27, 2022)

I definitely prefer regular to sweet potato fries, but yum!

Popcorn?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 27, 2022)

Yum!

Goldfish Crackers?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 28, 2022)

We don't have them here in New Zealand, but I think I would like them!

Garlic Bread?


----------



## Plume (Apr 28, 2022)

Yum!

Ritz crackers?


----------



## Gene. (Apr 28, 2022)

Yum!!

Soda water?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 28, 2022)

Yuck on its own but I like to mix it with flavors 

Grilled cheese with tomatoes?


----------



## Plume (Apr 28, 2022)

Yum!!

Pizza?


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 28, 2022)

yum!

snow peas?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 28, 2022)

Yum!

Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 28, 2022)

Yum!

Lobster roll?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2022)

Yum! 

Coconut shrimp?


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 29, 2022)

yum!

custard?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 29, 2022)

Yum! 

Skittles?


----------



## Plume (Apr 29, 2022)

Yum

Pop rocks?


----------



## frogger1780 (Apr 29, 2022)

Yum!

Pickles?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Apr 30, 2022)

Yum!

Breadsticks?


----------



## Plume (Apr 30, 2022)

Yum!

Croissant?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 30, 2022)

Yum!

Pecan pie?


----------



## Plume (May 4, 2022)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 5, 2022)

Yum, just had some last night xD

Pineapple on pizza? I know this is very controversial.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 5, 2022)

Yum! I like it but I dont hate it or love it!!

Bagels?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 5, 2022)

Yum! But I like the everything minis with cream cheese.

Broccoli?


----------



## Gene. (May 5, 2022)

Yum!!

Strawberry Milk?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 5, 2022)

Yum!

Chocolate cookies?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 5, 2022)

Yum!

Blueberries?


----------



## Plume (May 5, 2022)

Yum

Oranges?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2022)

I like them! I like all fruit to be honest. Been starting to try to eat healthier.

Blueberries and peanutbutter? (As in dip a tiny bit on each berry opposed to a giant wad mixed. I tried it the other night and liked it)


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2022)

Yum for the blueberries but I dislike peanutbutter :/

Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Sunny1234 (May 7, 2022)

Yuck definitely not my thing :/

Kinda specific but cucumbers with salt?


----------



## Gene. (May 8, 2022)

Yuck..but I wouldn't be too against trying it!

Ranch Dressing?


----------



## Plume (May 13, 2022)

Yum

Rotisserie chicken?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 13, 2022)

Yum!

Cesar Salad?


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2022)

YUMMMMMMM!

Potato salad?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 13, 2022)

Yuck

Brownies?


----------



## DaisyFan (May 13, 2022)

Yum!

Oatmeal?


----------



## Plume (May 13, 2022)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## deana (May 14, 2022)

YUM! Best food, always and forever!


Baked beans?


----------



## Budgie (May 14, 2022)

Yum!

Kiwi fruit?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 14, 2022)

Yum! I love the green and its super juicy! ITS ALSO FUZZY ON THE OUTSIDE SKIN 

Roasted Bell Peppers?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 14, 2022)

Yum

Banana Yoghurt?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 14, 2022)

Yum!


Nutella?


----------



## Plume (May 16, 2022)

Mild yum

Cheese and crackers?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 16, 2022)

YUM 

Lobster Ravioli?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 16, 2022)

Yuck, don't like seafood.

Peanut butter?


----------



## Rainbowhorn (May 16, 2022)

Yum for me!

Next, preserved anchovies?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 16, 2022)

Yuck

Chicken strips?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 16, 2022)

Yum!

Scallops?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 16, 2022)

Possible yum?

Baked potatoes?


----------



## Plume (May 16, 2022)

Yum, I love potatoes almost always

Glazed donut?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 17, 2022)

Yumm! 

Blue cheese?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 17, 2022)

Yuck, that's the one cheese I don't like xD

Gummy bears?


----------



## Plume (May 17, 2022)

Yum

Grilled cheese?


----------



## allainah (May 17, 2022)

yum!! actually having that for dinner tonight 

creamed spinach?


----------



## Gene. (May 17, 2022)

Yuck

Tacos?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2022)

Yum (even though I would eat it on certain occasions since its unhealthy) 

Hot Cheetos?


----------



## Plume (May 17, 2022)

Yum

Doritos?


----------



## allainah (May 17, 2022)

yum

sushi (with raw fish) ?


----------



## Sarabelle (May 18, 2022)

Yuck. I don't understand the hype. 

Lemon flavored candy


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 19, 2022)

Yuck

Green tea?


----------



## Plume (May 19, 2022)

Yum

Yogurt?


----------



## Gene. (May 19, 2022)

Yuck, more of a pudding person!

Pudding?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 19, 2022)

Yuck

Cucumber?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 19, 2022)

Yum!

Sour candies?


----------



## Plume (May 24, 2022)

Yum

Oatmeal?


----------



## Gene. (May 26, 2022)

yuck

pizza??


----------



## Legend Of Cats (May 26, 2022)

yum

avocado???


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 26, 2022)

Yum!

Mangos?


----------



## Plume (May 26, 2022)

Yum

Coca cola?


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2022)

yum, send me!

fruit cake?


----------



## Plume (Jun 3, 2022)

Yum!! 

Mint icecream?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Jun 3, 2022)

Yum! Especially with chocolate chips

Pomegranate juice?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 3, 2022)

YUM!

Maraschino Cherries? The fake red cherries!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 3, 2022)

Yum, especially in cocktails! 

Blackberries?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 4, 2022)

Yum! Tomato juice?


----------



## Jaden (Jun 4, 2022)

Yum! Not only when flying, it's tasty!

Oat milk?


----------



## deana (Jun 5, 2022)

Yum!! 

Celery sticks? (As in raw celery as a snack)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 5, 2022)

ok, a bit strong for me

Cherries alone


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 5, 2022)

Pretty good. So long as we're talking about bing and not the baking ones. But the baking cherries are good to so long as they are actually baked in something. Too tart alone.

Apples (Granny smith, gala, ect)


----------



## Plume (Jun 6, 2022)

Yum!

Whipped cream?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 6, 2022)

Yuck

Hummus?


----------



## allainah (Jun 6, 2022)

yum

grits?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 8, 2022)

Not bad with breakfast, but I'd need other sides with it. Like bacon, sausage, or eggs. Not a fan of it by itself. A bit too greasy alone.

Eggs?

In any form. Fried, scrambled, hard-boiled, deviled, ect.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2022)

yuck more or less. which sucks eggs are good i wish i could say yum.

licorice?


----------



## Plume (Jun 9, 2022)

Yum!

French fries?


----------



## deana (Jun 11, 2022)

YUM!

Pomegranate?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Jun 11, 2022)

Yum!

Vanilla flavored milk?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 11, 2022)

Kind of yuck
Carrots?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 17, 2022)

Only if cooked, then yum

Wendy’s Bacon Deluxe?


----------



## Beanz (Jun 17, 2022)

i've never had it before but it sounds yummy

blue cheese?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

Never had it before, but it sounds... Not good. 

Coffee?


----------



## ellarella (Jun 17, 2022)

yum! but only with milk

mango?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2022)

ninjad.. yuck lol

mushroom soup?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2022)

I’ve never had it, but I don’t like mushrooms, so yuck.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

YUM!

Popcorn?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 17, 2022)

Yum! I love Poppy Corn!!

Tomato Soup?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

Yum! I had some the other day, it was pretty good!

Lasagna?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

yum!

rhubarb pie?


----------



## allainah (Jun 18, 2022)

I've never had honestly but i'm gonna guess and say YUM because the recipes I looked at sound delish 

Sugar crepes?


----------



## Plume (Jun 21, 2022)

Yum

Croissants?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 21, 2022)

YUM! Love those! 

Those Strawberry Candies that I love so muchie that absolutely no one knows the name of but knows exactly what you mean when you say "those strawberry candies"?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 22, 2022)

Yum! Those are so tasty 

Poutine?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)

YUM! I love poutine!

Pizza?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 22, 2022)

yehhhh? im probably the only one ever born who is meh on pizza...

watermelon


----------



## Plume (Jun 22, 2022)

Yum

Mochi?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)

Yum!

Yogurt drinks?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 28, 2022)

Yum

Wendy’s Bacon Deluxe?


----------



## angiepie (Jun 29, 2022)

Yuck. I don’t like bacon lol 

Ravioli?


----------



## amemome (Jun 29, 2022)

Yum! I especially love Mushroom Ravioli.

Kiwis?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 29, 2022)

Yum! They are _so good. _

Croissants?


----------



## angiepie (Jun 29, 2022)

Definite yum. I love bread

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Plume (Jun 29, 2022)

Yum!!

Salmon?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

YUM! It's one of my favorite fish. 

Cheeseburgers?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 30, 2022)

Yum!

Margherita pizza?


----------



## Plume (Jun 30, 2022)

Yum!

Macarons?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 1, 2022)

Yum?
Never tried them.
Crab?


----------



## Plume (Jul 1, 2022)

Yum I think, because I like she-crab soup. I also like crab rangoon, but I heard those contain imitation crab...it mostly tastes like cream cheese, which I would never change 'cause it's delicious.

Cream cheese?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

Yum! It goes great with bagels. 

Coconuts?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Yuck.

Mangos?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

Yum!

Pears?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Yum.

Oranges?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 3, 2022)

Yuck. I’ve grown to prefer mandarins. Much sweeter and easier to peel. 

Mint Oreo Blizzard?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm gonna say yum!

Pop Tarts?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 4, 2022)

Definitely not something I'd go to if I have other options, but also not yuck. I'd have to heat it up to be yum though. The peanut butter and pb/chocolate ones were pretty good.

Blueberry pie.


----------



## angiepie (Jul 4, 2022)

Yuck. I don’t like pie. 

Fried chicken?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 4, 2022)

Yum

Kettle cooked chips?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2022)

How could I not like chipsssssss?!?!?!?  (Yum)

Waffles?


----------



## angiepie (Jul 4, 2022)

Yum.

Carne asada?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

looks yum!

carrots?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 4, 2022)

Yum, pretty good for snacking, especially when cut up in to little bite-sized chunks

Chicken alfredo?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2022)

One of my favorite dishes!!

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 5, 2022)

Yum  

Nachos?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 5, 2022)

Yum. 

Kettle Corn?


----------



## Plume (Jul 5, 2022)

Yum

Goldfish snack crackers?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 5, 2022)

Yum, but I have to be in the mood. 

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2022)

Yum ; ;

Strawberry soft-serve?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 6, 2022)

yumm

peanut butter


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 6, 2022)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 6, 2022)

Yum!

Olives?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 6, 2022)

yuck

tuna?


----------



## mouthrat (Jul 6, 2022)

yuck.

strawberry pocky?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 6, 2022)

Not big on sugary candy like that. I used to be, but not so much anymore.

Red peppers? (I just started eating them raw and sliced. They have a nice tang to them.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)

YUM!  Those are so good.

Spumoni (Italian ice cream)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)

not a fan of fruits and stuff like that but i guess it depends on what kinds. yum/yuck i guess.

licorice?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 7, 2022)

Yuck!

Peaches?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 7, 2022)

yuck

venison?


----------



## mouthrat (Jul 7, 2022)

yuck. i'm not vegetarian, but there's some meat i just won't eat because i don't feel comfortable with it. this and veal are my big ones.

those frosted sugar cookies from the grocery store?


Spoiler: what i'm talking about if anyone doesn't know


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 7, 2022)

never had them but they look pretty nice.

raisins?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 7, 2022)

I haven't had raisins by themselves in forever.. I'm gonna say yum, they're pretty good in some salad

Coconut rice?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 8, 2022)

Yuck.

Lasagna?


----------



## Plume (Jul 8, 2022)

Yum

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 8, 2022)

Yum!

Sun Chips?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 8, 2022)

yum

caviar?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

yum!

vegan hot dogs?


----------



## Plume (Jul 8, 2022)

Yum

Baguette?


----------



## amemome (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes! I love french baguette with tomato soup.

Brie Cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

kinda yum but i cant eat it 

granola?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

Yuck.

Pepper Jack cheese?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 9, 2022)

Yum!

Gorgonzola?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 9, 2022)

Don’t remember if I tried it before but cheese is cheese so yum.

Hotdogs?


----------



## angiepie (Jul 10, 2022)

Yum. 


Blue jello?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 10, 2022)

Yum!

Pepperoni rolls?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 10, 2022)

yumm

crab legs?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 10, 2022)

Yuck.

Hamburgers?


----------



## Plume (Jul 11, 2022)

Yum

Hotdogs?


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 11, 2022)

yum

ranch dip?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

Yum.

Cool Ranch Doritos?


----------



## Plume (Jul 12, 2022)

Yum

Falafel?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

Yuck.

Brownies?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 15, 2022)

Yum

Pepsi Slush?


----------



## pamelarose (Jul 15, 2022)

Yumm 

Pickles ?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 16, 2022)

Very Yuck.

Pepper Jack Cheese?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 16, 2022)

Yum!

Oysters?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 16, 2022)

Yuck.

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Plume (Jul 17, 2022)

Yum

Turkey sandwich?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 18, 2022)

Yum!

Onions


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 18, 2022)

Yuck

Cheeseburgers?


----------



## Plume (Jul 18, 2022)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 18, 2022)

Yuck, I’m not much of a sugary person.

Coleslaw?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 19, 2022)

Yuck >.<

Any type of fried doughnut with filling (like a  paczki, malasada, or berliner)?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)

Yuck.

Tacos?


----------



## Plume (Jul 19, 2022)

Yum

Fajitas?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

Yum.

Bananas?


----------



## Plume (Jul 29, 2022)

Yum

Apples?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 29, 2022)

Yum! eat em whole or cut, doesn't matter

Zucchini?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 29, 2022)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 29, 2022)

Yuck

Shrimp?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

Yuck

Lasagna?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 30, 2022)

Yum

Pork meats?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

Yuck.

Flamin’ Hot Cheetos?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2022)

yum
rotisserie chicken?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 31, 2022)

Yum

Artichokes?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 31, 2022)

Yum!

Mango?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2022)

Yummy!

Watermelons?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 31, 2022)

*YUM*

Banana Muffins?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 31, 2022)

Yum.

Licorice?


----------



## Chrysopal (Aug 1, 2022)

Yum!

Peppermint chocolates?


----------



## Plume (Aug 1, 2022)

Yum

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 1, 2022)

Yum

Lay’s ketchup flavoured potato chips?


----------



## slzzpz (Aug 1, 2022)

never had them  


Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 1, 2022)

Yuck, sorry!

Whole meal bread?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

Yuck.

Garlic bread?


----------



## Plume (Aug 3, 2022)

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 4, 2022)

I haven't had a grilled cheese sandwich in like 20 years omg so I don't know how to answer. I'm gonna guess Yum

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 4, 2022)

Yum. Any fries are yum.

Barbecue flavored potato chips?


----------



## Plume (Aug 4, 2022)

Yum, though not my top choice when it comes to chip flavors.

Salt and vinegar flavored chips?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 4, 2022)

Yum.

Chicken quesadillas?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2022)

Yum!!

Coke Zero?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 5, 2022)

Yuck.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Plume (Aug 5, 2022)

Yum!

Boston Creme Donut?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 5, 2022)

Yum.

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 5, 2022)

Yum 

Meatloaf?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 5, 2022)

Yum.

Spicy chicken sandwich?


----------



## SirSean (Aug 5, 2022)

Yum.

Butter Chicken?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 6, 2022)

Never had or heard of it, but it looks good. I'd give it a try. So experimental and positive yum.

Ice cream with waffle cones?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 7, 2022)

Yum!

Apple cider?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2022)

YUM

Oatmeal?


----------



## allainah (Aug 7, 2022)

Yum if you add fruits!

Bacon?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 7, 2022)

YUM!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2022)

Yum!!

Steak?


----------



## Plume (Aug 8, 2022)

Yum

Lemonade?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2022)

I have to be in the mood for it, but yum.

French fries?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 9, 2022)

yum

chimichangas?


----------



## slzzpz (Aug 9, 2022)

Yum!



tomatoes?


----------



## Franny (Aug 9, 2022)

yum!

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2022)

Yum.

Chocolate chip muffins?


----------



## Plume (Aug 10, 2022)

Yum

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2022)

Yum.

Banana muffins?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 10, 2022)

yummy

beef wellington?


----------



## Plume (Aug 10, 2022)

Yuck

Chicken wings?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 10, 2022)

yum

lamb chops?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2022)

Yuck

Banana splits?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

chilean sea bass?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Spicy chicken wings?


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum

Pickles?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yuck

clam chowder?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Potato soup?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

shrimp fried rice


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum (I'll eat around the shrimp tho)

Lo mein?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

nashville hot chicken?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum.

Cheese fries?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

chicken n dumplings?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum.

Orange creamsicles?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

crab cakes?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Sausage?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

deviled eggs?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Lasagna?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

enchiladas?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Nachos?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

chimichangas?


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum!!

Chilaquiles?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

omg yum!!! 

fajitas?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum. 

Strawberries?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yuck

peaches?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Watermelon?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

big yuck

bananas?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum

Cookies?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum.

Steak?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

cheese dip?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum.

Spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum 

fried mozzarella?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yum.

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yum

calamari?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Chocolate chip waffles?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yuck just plain waffles

cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## Plume (Aug 12, 2022)

Yum

Honey Nut Cheerios?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

yum

eggo waffles?


----------



## deana (Aug 12, 2022)

Yum! (Especially the blueberry ones) 

Cucumber?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yuck!

Peanuts?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

yum

green beans?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2022)

Yum.

Carrots?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 13, 2022)

Yum!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 13, 2022)

yuck 

asparagus?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 13, 2022)

haven’t had any in years so honestly don’t know.

Pancakes?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 13, 2022)

YUM!

Chocolate?


----------



## allainah (Aug 13, 2022)

YUMMY!

loaded baked potatoes?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 13, 2022)

YUM topping depending 

bread pudding?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 13, 2022)

um I'm not quite sure what that is  but I think I've read something similar, yum!

bubble tea?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2022)

Yuck.

Blue raspberry slushie?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yum!

Peaches?


----------



## allainah (Aug 13, 2022)

YUCK, 

Onions?


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 13, 2022)

Yum

Black Licorice?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 14, 2022)

Yuck

Twizzlers/Red Vines?


----------



## Plume (Aug 14, 2022)

Yum

Sour patch kids?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2022)

Yum. 

Chicken tenders?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 15, 2022)

yum 

buffalo dip?


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2022)

yuck? I don't know. I haven't tried it.

Bagels?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 16, 2022)

Yum!

Mac 'n cheese?


----------



## Plume (Aug 16, 2022)

Yum!! A favorite.

Tomato soup?


----------



## Beanz (Aug 16, 2022)

yum! especially from panera

swiss cheese?


----------



## Gene. (Aug 16, 2022)

YUM! My favourite cheese!

Pasta-roni?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 17, 2022)

yum

chimichangas?


----------



## Plume (Aug 17, 2022)

Yum!!! The best.

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 17, 2022)

Yum!

Bagels?


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 17, 2022)

yum!

funnel cake?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 17, 2022)

yum 

salmon?


----------



## imorileo (Aug 18, 2022)

Yummm!

Hummus?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 18, 2022)

yuck

buffalo chicken dip?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm really not a fan so yuck.

Brownies?


----------



## Plume (Aug 18, 2022)

Yum ;^;

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 18, 2022)

yuck

oreos?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2022)

yum yum

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 18, 2022)

yuck yuck

risotto?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 18, 2022)

indifferent 

mushrooms?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yum? Sometimes lol

Goldfish crackers?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 18, 2022)

I've never had a goldfish cracker, but they sound adorable! 

Oranges?


----------



## Gene. (Aug 18, 2022)

YUM! Especially the lil baby oranges.

Orange Juice?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 18, 2022)

Used to be yum but now my taste buds will only accept water as a drink. So yuck unfortunately 

Avocado toast?


----------



## Plume (Aug 18, 2022)

Yum

Salsa?


----------



## amemome (Aug 18, 2022)

yum! especially fond of mango and peach salsas. and salsa verde.

greek yogurt?


----------



## Plume (Aug 19, 2022)

Yum! Best yogurt.

Swiss roll cake?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 19, 2022)

yummmm

oatmeal cream pies?


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 19, 2022)

Yuck

Caprese salad?


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2022)

Yuck

Fries


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Aug 19, 2022)

Yum! 

Ceviche


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 19, 2022)

Never tried it! I will go with yum.

Oreos?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 20, 2022)

Yum!

Peanut Butter Kit Kat?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 20, 2022)

Probably yum.

Mint Oreo Blizzard?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2022)

Yum, but I much prefer a regular Oreo blizzard.

Banana pudding?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Aug 22, 2022)

Yuck, I don’t have a sweet tooth unfortunately 

Ramen?


----------



## Plume (Aug 22, 2022)

Yum!

Cheetos?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2022)

Yum.

Lasagna?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Aug 22, 2022)

Yum!

Southwest Salad?


----------



## Snek (Aug 22, 2022)

Not sure but its probably yum!

Brownies?


----------



## Gene. (Aug 23, 2022)

YUM OMG YUM.

Pringles?


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2022)

depends on the flavour, but overall yum! 

freeze-dried candy?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 24, 2022)

Yuck
Pineapples?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 24, 2022)

Yum.

Celery?


----------



## Liz! (Aug 24, 2022)

Yuck!

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 24, 2022)

Yummy I think, though unfortunately I'm not a big fan of actual berries

Boiled broccoli?


----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2022)

Not my favorite...but not yuck, so yum

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Gene. (Aug 24, 2022)

YuM!!
Scrambled EggS?


----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2022)

Yum

Fajitas?


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 28, 2022)

Yum

Mozzarella?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 29, 2022)

YUM

Egg Salad Sandwich?


----------



## Franny (Aug 29, 2022)

yuck 

chicken parmesan?


----------



## amemome (Aug 29, 2022)

yum! though I prefer eggplant parm.

Figs?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 29, 2022)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## Gene. (Aug 29, 2022)

YUM! I'm very basic tho, I like plain boring cheese nachos!

Goldfish Crackers?


----------



## VernalLapin (Aug 29, 2022)

YUUUM. Especially pizza flavored ones!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 29, 2022)

Yum

Donuts?


----------



## Plume (Aug 29, 2022)

Yum!!

Bagels?


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2022)

yum!

powdered donuts?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 30, 2022)

yum

french toast?


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 30, 2022)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 30, 2022)

Yum.

Steak?


----------



## Snek (Aug 30, 2022)

Yum!

Pancakes?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 30, 2022)

Yum

Hamburger?


----------



## Franny (Aug 30, 2022)

yuck!

licorice?


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 30, 2022)

yuck!

sausage?


----------



## Plume (Aug 30, 2022)

Maybe yum if it is in a hotdog bun

Chocolate croissant?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 30, 2022)

I suppose yum if the chocolate isn't overpowering lol

Poutine?


----------



## xara (Aug 31, 2022)

i’ve never had it. all my fellow canadians are gonna shame me for this one 

cranberries?


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

Yum.

Muffins?


----------



## Plume (Aug 31, 2022)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

Yum.

Popcorn?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Aug 31, 2022)

Yum!

Hummus?


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

Yum.

Avocado?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Aug 31, 2022)

Yum! I could eat avocado everyday. 


Fried Rice?


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

Yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 31, 2022)

yum!

lobster?


----------



## Plume (Sep 1, 2022)

Yum

Crab rangoon?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 2, 2022)

Never tried it but I'll go with yum!

Blueberries?


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 2, 2022)

yum!! unless they’re really squishy 

shortbread?


----------



## Plume (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum

Hamburgers?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum

Calamari?


----------



## amemome (Sep 2, 2022)

Super yum! Especially with a good marinara sauce. (I always come to this thread to get hungry lol)

Cheese and Potato Pierogis?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 2, 2022)

Yummmmmmm

Swedish Meatballs?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 2, 2022)

Never had but if I had to guess- yum?

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2022)

yum

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2022)

yum! 

apple cinnamon muffins?


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 2, 2022)

big yum

chocolate cake?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum!

Salami?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## LoserMom (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum! 

Sushi?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum

Samosa?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 2, 2022)

Yuck.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Snek (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum.

Chocolate chip pancakes?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum.

Mashed potato?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum! 

Fried chicken?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum.

Watermelon?


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 2, 2022)

Yum.
Granola bars?


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2022)

yum! 

cool ranch doritos?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 3, 2022)

Yum!

Yellow Thai Curry?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2022)

Yuck.

Cheese fries?


----------



## Kirbyz (Sep 3, 2022)

yum!

bingsu?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 3, 2022)

I don't even know what that is so yuck for now.

Porridge?


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 3, 2022)

yum!

toast?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 3, 2022)

Yum.

Macaron?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 3, 2022)

Yum

Coconut macaroons?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Sep 3, 2022)

Yuck

Salted caramel ice cream?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 3, 2022)

Yum.

Mochi?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 3, 2022)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## Snek (Sep 3, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2022)

yuck, not big on sweets generally, especially cake rip

Bulgogi?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 4, 2022)

Yum.

Shawarma?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 4, 2022)

Don’t believe I’ve had shawarma before. Sounds good tho.

Ice Cream Cake?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't really have it too often since it's expensive and mostly whenever there is a celebration. I don't mind it, it's pretty good, but I can't say it's like my all-time favorite.

Grilled hamburgers and hotdogs?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 4, 2022)

hamburgers yum, hotdogs yuck

feta?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 4, 2022)

feta if its in a pasta usually works for me. anything else tho,, usually yuck sdkfdk

carrot cake?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 4, 2022)

Never had carrot cake but sounds good! 

Fajitas?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

Yum.

Banana flavored ice cream?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 5, 2022)

Yum. 

Purple yam?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2022)

Yuck.

Potatoes?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

Yum.

Strawberry pie?


----------



## Plume (Sep 6, 2022)

Never had, but sounds good.

Saltine crackers?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 6, 2022)

I had to google those, they look pretty unappetising so yuck


gouda?


----------



## PugLovex (Sep 6, 2022)

i’ve actually never had it so i cannot give my opinion 

chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 6, 2022)

Yum.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Plume (Sep 6, 2022)

Yum

Chicken stir-fry with white rice?


----------



## DJ-Mika (Sep 6, 2022)

Yum!

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## teebeans (Sep 6, 2022)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## DJ-Mika (Sep 6, 2022)

Yum!

Calamari?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2022)

Yuck.

Zucchini?


----------



## Plume (Sep 7, 2022)

Yuck, too watery.

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 7, 2022)

Yum!

I pop into this thread from time to time, and usually I land on a 'yuck' so I don't post as I don't want to be rude lol
Finally landed on a good one 

Waffles?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 7, 2022)

Yum.

Sugar cookies?


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2022)

yum! 

kitchen sink brownies?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 7, 2022)

Yum? Full disclosure I had to Google what they were.

Pomegranate seeds?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 7, 2022)

Yum!

Kool-aid?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 7, 2022)

Yum!

Fried pickles?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 7, 2022)

Never tried it but I don't like pickles, so... Yuck

Apples?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 7, 2022)

Yum.

Lemon pie?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 7, 2022)

Yuck.

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 8, 2022)

Yum.

Dango?


----------



## Franny (Sep 8, 2022)

never had  looks yum!

crispy tofu?


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2022)

never had it, but i don’t think i’d like it. 

marshmallows?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 8, 2022)

Yum!

Peanuts?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2022)

Yuck.

Fruit loops?


----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2022)

Yum

Hot dogs?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2022)

Yuck.

Bacon?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 8, 2022)

Yuck.

Milk?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2022)

Not straight milk, but with cereal or cookies, yum.

Pepper Jack cheese?


----------



## Franny (Sep 8, 2022)

yummmm!!!

pudding?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 8, 2022)

Yum!

Lasagna?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2022)

Very yum.

Honey barbecue chicken wings?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 9, 2022)

Yuck. I don't like chicken wings.

Carrot cake?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 9, 2022)

YUM! Literally my favourite food ever. None of my friends or family like it though 

Trail mix?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 9, 2022)

Yuck.

Pistachios?


----------



## Snek (Sep 9, 2022)

Yum!

Flan?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 9, 2022)

Yum!

Steak?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 9, 2022)

Yum!

Cheddar?


----------



## Kirbyz (Sep 10, 2022)

yum!

tteokbokki?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 10, 2022)

Yuck. I’ve never had it, but it looks yuck. 

Cheese fries?


----------



## xara (Sep 10, 2022)

yum! 

ketchup chips?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum

Avocado?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum!

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Plume (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum!!

Tomato soup?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum! (even though I don't like tomatoes)

Hot dogs?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 10, 2022)

yum!

corn?


----------



## Plume (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum!

Powdered-sugar donuts?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum! 

Cinnamon Roll?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 10, 2022)

Yum! 

Bacon?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 10, 2022)

YUM!

Yogurt?


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2022)

yum! 

banana bread?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 11, 2022)

Yuck, simply because I don't like bananas.

Apple pie?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 11, 2022)

Yum w/ whip cream! 

potato salad?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 11, 2022)

Yum.

Cheese rolls?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 11, 2022)

Never had before but those sound delicious, yum! 

Lasagna?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 11, 2022)

Yum!

Carrots?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 11, 2022)

Yum.

Sizzling tofu?


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2022)

i’ve never tried it. 

barbecue baked beans?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2022)

I’ve never had, but they sound yummy.

Vegetable soup?


----------



## Plume (Sep 12, 2022)

Yum I think

Instant ramen?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 12, 2022)

yum! I especially love the Samyang 2x spicy ramen!

falafel?


----------



## Plume (Sep 12, 2022)

Yum, especially in a pita with veggies and sauces!

Glazed donuts?


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2022)

yum! 

french fries?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 13, 2022)

Yum

Sugar cookies?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 13, 2022)

Yum. 

Bananas?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)

Yuck.

Cornflakes?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 13, 2022)

YUM! might make that my breakfast today 

Chicken sandwich?


----------



## Plume (Sep 13, 2022)

Yum

Grilled salmon?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 13, 2022)

Yuck, I'm scared of eating fish 

Swedish Fish Candies?


----------



## Plume (Sep 13, 2022)

Yum!! I would like some right now.

Skittles?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 17, 2022)

Yuck.

French toast?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 17, 2022)

Yum!

Kimchi?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 18, 2022)

Never had it.

Hamburger Helper?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 18, 2022)

Yum.

Barbecue potato chips?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 18, 2022)

Yuck to anything barbecue flavoured. 

Smoked cheese?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 19, 2022)

Haven’t had it, but it sounds yummy.

Pickles?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 19, 2022)

Yuck.

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Plume (Sep 19, 2022)

Yum!

Baked potato?


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2022)

yum!! 

chicken fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## Plume (Sep 20, 2022)

Yum!

Spaghetti with meatballs?


----------



## MiraForceOne (Sep 22, 2022)

Yum!

Octopus tentacles?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2022)

Yum!  I love almost any meat in the world, and octopus tentacles are no exception, lol.

Liver?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 22, 2022)

Yuuuck. I had cow liver once and it was _not_ good.

Oatmeal?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

yum

sushi


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

YUM!

Canned dog food?


----------



## Plume (Sep 23, 2022)

gonna say yuck

Pizza?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

yum

ravioli


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

Yum

Casu marzu


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

yuck

cheesy nachos


----------



## Plume (Sep 23, 2022)

Yum

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

Yum

Pad thai


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

yum

pho


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

Yum

Durian


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

yuck

ramen


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

Yum

Fugu sashimi


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Had to look that up... I think I'll pass

Salmon sashimi


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

Yum!

Head cheese


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 24, 2022)

It's cheese so yum!

Chocolate chip Weetabix


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 24, 2022)

Didn’t know they existed but it’s chocolate so yum

schnitzel?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 24, 2022)

Never had it but it looks really good, so yum!
Fun fact, in my old Tomodachi Life save file my look-alike's favorite food was schnitzel, and on another save it was Isabelle's favorite. XD

Fish and chips?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2022)

yum

ham & pineapple pizza


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 25, 2022)

Yum! 

Takoyaki?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 25, 2022)

Yum, I love takoyaki!

Rice Krispies Treats?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 26, 2022)

Yum! I wish I can eat it more often but it's not really healthy. ^^"

Peanut butter?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 26, 2022)

Yum!

Liverwurst


----------



## Plume (Sep 26, 2022)

Yuck

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 26, 2022)

It depends on the type of jelly.

Foie gras?


----------



## Franny (Sep 26, 2022)

Yuck, absolutely not lol

Boba/Bubble tea?


----------



## Plume (Sep 26, 2022)

Yum

Chicken teriyaki?


----------



## MiraForceOne (Sep 26, 2022)

YUM!!!

Vodka


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 27, 2022)

Chocolate Milk?


----------



## MiraForceOne (Sep 29, 2022)

Yum with vodka!

Boba tea


----------



## Gene. (Sep 29, 2022)

YUM!

Carrots?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 29, 2022)

Yum! I love carrots.

Cauliflower with melted cheese?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 29, 2022)

Yum!

Escargot?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2022)

Yum!

Salmon Nigiri?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 3, 2022)

Yummy in my tummy!

Unagi nigiri? (eel sushi)


----------



## Plume (Oct 4, 2022)

Yuck

Gyoza?


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2022)

never tried, but it looks delicious. 

blueberry waffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2022)

Yum!

Chips?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2022)

Very yum.

French toast?


----------



## Plume (Oct 13, 2022)

Yum

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2022)

Yum.

Oranges?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 14, 2022)

yuck! unless as part of an orange juice

smoked salmon?


----------



## Plume (Oct 14, 2022)

Yum!!!! ;^;

Chilli?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 14, 2022)

yum! 

sauerkraut?


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2022)

never tried, but i don’t think i’d like it lol.

roast beef?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 15, 2022)

Yeah,  I wouldn't recommend it lmao 

Yuck, had really dry roast beef at someone's house when I was a kid and it traumatised me 

porcini mushrooms?


----------



## Plume (Oct 17, 2022)

Yuck

Gushers fruit snacks?


----------



## MiraForceOne (Oct 17, 2022)

Yum!

Vodka


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 18, 2022)

Yuk! I’m more of a tequila gal lol

Strawberry Jam


----------



## Plume (Oct 18, 2022)

Yum

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Oct 18, 2022)

Yum!

Cherry cobbler?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 19, 2022)

I’ve never had it before but I searched it up and it sounds delicious. Yum! 

Mochi?


----------



## Plume (Oct 19, 2022)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 20, 2022)

Yum! 

beef jerky?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 20, 2022)

Yuck, sorry!

Kiwifruit?


----------



## Plume (Oct 20, 2022)

Yum

Fruit cake with cream cheese frosting?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 21, 2022)

Probably is a recipe of it that I like so, yum.

Double Chocolate Muffin?


----------



## MiraForceOne (Oct 22, 2022)

Yum! Especially with a cup of coffee!

Habanero peppers?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 22, 2022)

The only habanero-flavored thing I ever had was habanero chips - I have a terrible spice tolerance but they were pretty good, so yum.

Pancakes?


----------



## Plume (Oct 22, 2022)

Yum!

Fish n’ chips?


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2022)

yum! 

cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

Yuck!

Pad Thai?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

Yum!

Street tacos?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2022)

Tacos are great (yum!), but I've never had a street taco! 

I've never had this either - Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

Yuck, although not really a fan of most pie.

Chicken Parm?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 23, 2022)

I've never eaten it before, from the pictures on Google it doesn't look appealing so yuck, sorry. 

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## smug villager (Oct 23, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberry mousse?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Oct 23, 2022)

Sounds yum but I've never had it

Butterscotch pudding?


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2022)

yum! 

cherry jello?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

Yum!

Apple pie?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 23, 2022)

Yum

Gingerbread


----------



## Zerous (Oct 23, 2022)

Yum

Squid?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

Yuck.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Oct 23, 2022)

YUMM

Hot dogs?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

Yuck.

Blue raspberry slushies?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2022)

Yum.

Chicken teriyaki?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 24, 2022)

Yum!

Squid ink spaghetti?


----------



## Plume (Oct 24, 2022)

Yuck I think

Chicken wings?


----------



## xara (Oct 25, 2022)

yum! 

dragonfruit?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 25, 2022)

Never had it, but wanted to try it. Overall, answer is yum.

Pumpkin spice latte?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 25, 2022)

It could go either way. It all depends on my mood.

Seaweed


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Oct 25, 2022)

YUMMY  yummy 

Eating seaweed like chips is so good, but my favorite is Korean seaweed soup! Reminds me of being a baby  

BBQ chicken pizza?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 25, 2022)

Yum

Fugu sashimi?


----------



## Plume (Oct 26, 2022)

Yuck I think

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 26, 2022)

Yum!

Chicken parmesean?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2022)

Yum!

Steak?


----------



## Yamakillia<3 (Oct 27, 2022)

Yum!


Fettucine?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2022)

Yum

Steak?


----------



## tadpolecowboy (Oct 28, 2022)

Yuck, I don't like the texture.

Pink frosted donut?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Yum!

Nachos?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2022)

Yum.

Bananas?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 28, 2022)

Yum
Spaghetti?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2022)

Yum, especially with meatballs.

Philly cheesesteak?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum! 

Everything bagel?


----------



## Plume (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum!

Shoestring fries?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum! 

Mashed potato and gravy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum!

Shredded wheat cereal?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2022)

Yuck.

Root beer?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2022)

Yuck. I really don’t like the taste of root beer.

Cinnamon waffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2022)

Yuck.

Sprite?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum! 

Green tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2022)

yum!

fish n chips?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum!

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum! My favorite!

pot roast?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum.

Vegetable soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2022)

Yuck.

Tacos?


----------



## Neb (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum!

Beef burritos?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum.

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 29, 2022)

Yum!

Salmon?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2022)

Yuck.

Candy canes?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 30, 2022)

Yuck. 

Pickles?


----------



## Plume (Oct 30, 2022)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 30, 2022)

Yum!

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## Snek (Oct 30, 2022)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 30, 2022)

Yuck

Fried rice?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2022)

Yuck.

Sour cream?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 30, 2022)

Yum! 

Supreme pizza?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 31, 2022)

Yum.

General Tso’s chicken?


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2022)

yum! 

caesar salads?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2022)

Yum!

Tomatoes?


----------



## Plume (Oct 31, 2022)

Yum

Saltwater taffy?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 31, 2022)

Never had it before but I would say yuck. 

Calamari?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 31, 2022)

Yum!

Prosciutto?


----------



## Neb (Oct 31, 2022)

Yuck

Eggs and ham?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 31, 2022)

Yum! 

Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 31, 2022)

Yum.

Brownies?


----------



## Neb (Nov 1, 2022)

Yum

Bagels?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 1, 2022)

Yum!

Marshmellows?


----------



## Franny (Nov 1, 2022)

super yum!!

ice cream cake?


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2022)

Yum

Sugar cookies?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 1, 2022)

YUM!

Grape flavored raisins? (And yes they do exist)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2022)

Yuck.

Avacados?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 1, 2022)

Yum

Pickled eggs


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2022)

yuck!

halloumi burger?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 1, 2022)

Legend Of Cats said:


> Never had it before but I would say yuck.
> 
> Calamari?


It's not really bad if you pick the fruit flavored types. Tastes like a really soft fruit snack. Sorta like a spongy-cream texture.



Alienfish said:


> yuck!
> 
> halloumi burger?


I don't even know what that is. I had to Google a description and it described it as.

'Don't be surprised if it squeaks when you bite into it' Am I eating a live mouse? What? lol. I don't think I've ever tried a cheese like this, but I wouldn't mind trying it. I'm usually open to new experiences, especially food.

Caprese? 
(It's a type of mozzarella sliced, with a sliced tomato on top, a leaf of basil, and some olive oil drizzled on top of it) Someone made it from the produce of my gardens and it wasn't that bad)


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2022)

Yum, I also enjoy chicken Caprese sandwiches.

Ravioli?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 1, 2022)

Yum! 

French toast?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 1, 2022)

Yum

Pickled beets?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2022)

Never tried, but I’d love to!

Toast with strawberry preserves?


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2022)

Yum!

Toast with peanut butter?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 1, 2022)

Super yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 2, 2022)

100% yum!!!


Brownies?


----------



## Plume (Nov 2, 2022)

Yum!

Yogurt?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 2, 2022)

Yum! 

Oatmeal?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2022)

Yuck.  I don't like oatmeal.

Lemonade?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 2, 2022)

Same I’m not a fan of it lol

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Plume (Nov 2, 2022)

Yum

Oatmeal cookies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 2, 2022)

Yum!

Bubblegum?


----------



## xara (Nov 2, 2022)

yum! 

chicken tenders?


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum

Breaded chicken sandwich?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum, but only if it’s spicy. It needs flavor.

Vanilla pudding?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 3, 2022)

Yummmm

Swedish Meatballs?


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2022)

yum!! 

sausage?


----------



## Franny (Nov 3, 2022)

Depends on the kind of sausage, but usually yum for me!

Sushi? (with actual fish)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum!

Potato chips?


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum

Corn chips?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum!

Neapolitan ice cream?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum!

Cherries?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum! 

Hot dogs?


----------



## Franny (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum 

Kimchi?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 3, 2022)

I’ve never had it before but I’m going to say more than likely yum! 

Popcorn?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 3, 2022)

Super yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum! Especially strawberry jelly. 


Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2022)

Yum!

French toast?


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2022)

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 4, 2022)

Yum! 

French fries?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 4, 2022)

Yum!

Doughnuts?


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2022)

Yum

Rock candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2022)

oh yeah yum! 

spag bol?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

Yum!

Biscuits? (The pastry)


----------



## Plume (Nov 6, 2022)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2022)

Yum.

Mozzarella Sticks?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 6, 2022)

Yum!

Dragonfruit?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2022)

Yum.

Cookie dough?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2022)

Yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 6, 2022)

Super yum!! It's usually what I get for my birthday. ^^

Black coffee?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 6, 2022)

Yuck, I can’t handle it lol I basically drink creamer

Lobster?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2022)

Yum!

Crab?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 6, 2022)

Yum! 

Tofu?


----------



## xara (Nov 7, 2022)

never tried it, but i don’t think i’d like it lol.

bananas?


----------



## Plume (Nov 7, 2022)

Yum

Lifesavers?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 7, 2022)

Heck no! I refuse to consume them ever since they replaced two of the best flavors with one being the nastiest flavor ever!

Cuttlefish?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2022)

Yum!

Fish and chips?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 7, 2022)

Yum

Head cheese?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 8, 2022)

I had no clue what that is until I searched it up. And let me just say, YUCK. 

Caviar?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 8, 2022)

Yum!

Pickled peppers?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 8, 2022)

Yuck. 

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2022)

YUM.

Banana bread?


----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2022)

Yum! I wanna make some right now.

Fish n' chips?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 9, 2022)

Yum! 

Funnel Cake?


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 9, 2022)

Yum!

Twizzlers?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 9, 2022)

Yum, except the cherry-flavored ones.

Skittles?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2022)

Yuck. 

Brownies?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 9, 2022)

Yum! 

Corn dog?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 9, 2022)

Yum!

Cauliflower?


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2022)

yum!! 

ketchup?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 11, 2022)

Yum! 

Caesar Salad?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 11, 2022)

Meh.

Peking duck?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2022)

Never had it, sounds yummy though.

Beef stew?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 11, 2022)

Yummm pretty much the only cookie I eat.

Orange chicken?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2022)

Yum!

Kung Pao chicken?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

Never had, but it sounds like a yum.

Egg rolls?


----------



## xara (Nov 12, 2022)

yum! 

churros?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

Yum.

Macadamia Nut cookies?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 12, 2022)

Yum!

Pineapple Pizza


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2022)

Yum! Pineapple is my favourite pizza topping. 

Popcorn?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 12, 2022)

Yum!

Reese’s cups?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

Yum.

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 12, 2022)

Yum!

Garlic Bread?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

Yuck. It’s good, but I always get headaches eating it so I need to choose yuck.

Glazed donuts?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

Pretty good! I kinda like a lot of donut flavors/varieties. That's not to say I haven't had a bad donut.

Pancakes?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 12, 2022)

Yum. _Esp if they are from IHOP lots of flavors to choose from._

Hard boiled egg?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 12, 2022)

Yum! 

Yogurt?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2022)

Yum!

S’mores?


----------



## xara (Nov 13, 2022)

yum!!  

rotisserie chicken?


----------



## Plume (Nov 13, 2022)

Yum

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 13, 2022)

Yum! 

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 13, 2022)

Yum

Kimchi?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 14, 2022)

I've never tried it.. it looks yummy but sounds yuck. Idk!!

Salmon?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum! I’d have it daily if it weren’t for prices lol

Tuna?


----------



## redpandness (Nov 14, 2022)

Yuck! To be honest I've never tried it but I'm turned off by the smell alone.

Dark chocolate?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2022)

Yuck

Jalapeño & Cheddar Doritos?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Hmm, maybe yum? I don’t eat chips much but it sounds decent.

Cheerios?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 14, 2022)

Depends on which type of Cheerios.

Steak tartare?


----------



## Plume (Nov 14, 2022)

Yuck

Rice pilaf?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum

Swan? (Yes people have eaten them before!)


----------



## S.J. (Nov 14, 2022)

I would never, ever eat a swan, so yuck. 

Broccoli?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum! Broccoli is delicious, just don't overcook it and remember to salt!

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum!

Elephant ears? (It’s a type of pastry)


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 14, 2022)

Oh gosh, YUM! I love elephant ears (and pretty much anything fried lol)

Jello?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum!

Chocolate-covered strawberries?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum!

Banana Nutella fudge crepes?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 14, 2022)

I don't think I've tried them before, but they sound delish so yum!

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum!

Oreos?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2022)

Yum.

Pepper Jack cheese?


----------



## redpandness (Nov 14, 2022)

Wrong one it didn't load. But Yuck to all types of cheese

Key lime pie?


----------



## MiraForceOne (Nov 15, 2022)

Yum! The other Sailor Guardians and I couldn't get enough during our mission in Florida

Doritos Lacos Tacos


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2022)

Aw man, haven’t had those in a while… I like them, but not their “beef” anymore lol. If it’s with chicken, then yum!

Fresh sourdough bread?


----------



## Plume (Nov 15, 2022)

Yum

Popovers? (I just tried this for the first time last weekend!)


----------



## jadetine (Nov 15, 2022)

Double Yummm 

Pecans?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2022)

Yum, preferably roasted 

Avocados?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 16, 2022)

yum! 

Pomegranate?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2022)

Yum!

Pineapple?


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2022)

yum! i can’t eat more than a couple pieces at a time, but it’s delicious! one of my favourite fruits. 

artichokes?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2022)

Hmm, can’t remember trying one. I’ve been curious on how they taste lol

Crepes?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 16, 2022)

Yum

Pumpkin soup?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2022)

Yuck. 

Oatmeal?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

Yum!

Corn bread?


----------



## xara (Nov 17, 2022)

yum! 

mayonnaise?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

On the right stuff, yum!

Pepperoni?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 17, 2022)

yum!

Chocolate milk?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 17, 2022)

Yum!

Spaghetti?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

Yummm!

Philly cheesesteak?


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2022)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 18, 2022)

Super yum!

Meatloaf?


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2022)

yum!! my mom makes the best meatloaf imo. 

cotton candy?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2022)

It's alright. Not gross and I will eat it, but it's not something I will choose to eat when there are other options.

Milkshakes?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 19, 2022)

Yum! 

Salad?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2022)

Yum, depends what kind lol

Muffins?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2022)

^depends on what kind.

fish n chips?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 20, 2022)

^ Yum but depends on the type of fish.

Samosas?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2022)

Yuck. 

Buffalo chicken wings?


----------



## Franny (Nov 21, 2022)

Yummy!!

White chocolate?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2022)

In small amounts, yum!

Moose track ice cream?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 21, 2022)

Yum!

Starbucks peppermint mocha?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2022)

Yum!

Chocolate muffin?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 21, 2022)

Yum! I made some in cooking class today and they were good. 

Fried rice?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2022)

Yum.

Flamin’ hot Cheetos?


----------



## MiraForceOne (Nov 22, 2022)

Yum!

Canned sardines?


----------



## Plume (Nov 22, 2022)

Yuck

Crab rangoon?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 22, 2022)

Yummmm! 

Pecan pie?


----------



## xara (Nov 22, 2022)

never tried, but since i’m not the biggest fan of pecans, probably yuck lol. 

watermelon?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2022)

Yum

Toast with butter?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 23, 2022)

Yum!

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 23, 2022)

Yum! 

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2022)

Yum!

Baguette?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum! Pretty much any type of bread is tasty.

Oatmeal?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 24, 2022)

Yuck, I can’t handle the consistency 

Gravy on mashed potatoes?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum!

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum! 

Green beans?


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 24, 2022)

Yuck!

Tuna?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 24, 2022)

Yuck! 

Brownies?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum.

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum! 

Whipped cream?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum! 

Bologna


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2022)

Yuck.

Corn?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 24, 2022)

Yuck.

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum, so long as they’re crunchy.

Ritz crackers?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 24, 2022)

Yum! 

Fried zucchini


----------



## Franny (Nov 25, 2022)

Yum~

Mint choco chip ice cream?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 25, 2022)

Yum! 

Cheese pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2022)

Yum!

Cherry & dark chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 25, 2022)

Yuck, I just like vanilla ice cream 

Alfredo pasta?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2022)

Yum!

Philly cheesesteak?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 25, 2022)

Yum! 

Corn dog?


----------



## Elodie (Nov 25, 2022)

Yum! (But only the corn part lol)

Canned whipped cream?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 25, 2022)

Yum! I can’t get enough of whip cream 

Honey ham?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)

Yum

Tortilla chips?


----------



## Elodie (Nov 26, 2022)

Yummy!

Pumpkin cookies?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)

Yum!   

Tiramisu cake?


----------



## Elodie (Nov 26, 2022)

Yummy~

Raw spinach and arugula salad?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2022)

Haven’t had that salad, but I’m curious!

Ambrosia salad?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 26, 2022)

I had to look it up but it sounds good, I’ll say yum!

Tilapia?


----------



## Elodie (Nov 26, 2022)

Delicious!

Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)

Yuck.

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 26, 2022)

Yum! 

Bacon wrapped jalapenos?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2022)

Yuck. 

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 26, 2022)

Yum! 

Lemon cake?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 27, 2022)

Eh yum, if it’s not too strong tasting

Brownies?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Yum! 

Mint flavored candy/dessert, like a peppermint patty?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 27, 2022)

Yum!

Garlic bread?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)

Yum!

Dinner rolls?


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2022)

yuck (depends) im not a big fan of bread, but i love hawaiian rolls.

peppermint candy? i.e candy canes


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 27, 2022)

Yum!

Popcorn?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)

Yuck.

Chocolate?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Depends, but mostly yum. 

Banana ice cream?


----------



## Plume (Nov 28, 2022)

Yum

Fried chicken?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 28, 2022)

Yuck, I don't eat meat lol (but I've had some good plant-based chicken)

cheesecake?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2022)

Yuck, I don't like cheesecake.

Peas?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 29, 2022)

Yuck. 

Orange chicken?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum

Tacos?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum. 

Sugar cookies?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum!

Jello?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 29, 2022)

yuck.

cottage cheese?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 29, 2022)

Yuck.

Grilled cheese?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 29, 2022)

yum! 

tomato soup?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum! 

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 29, 2022)

yum! 

pesto?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 29, 2022)

yum!

gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum! 

Ranch flavored chips?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum!

Saltine crackers?


----------



## Plume (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum

M&Ms?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum! 

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2022)

Yum!

Ham and cheese sandwich?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum!! 

Oreos?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum! 

Blueberries?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum

Buffalo wings?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum! 

Chips and salsa?


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum

Fried flounder?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum

Chitterlings?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 30, 2022)

I know that they're fried fat from the animals or intestines. One of those. Never tried them. Couldn't give an answer, but I would definitely give them a try. Can't say whether or not I would like them.

Apple fritters?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum 

Chocolate milk?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 30, 2022)

Yuck. 

Chili cheese dog?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Nov 30, 2022)

Never had one but I'd give it a go, I think I would like it so yum

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum! 

Marshmallows?


----------



## Franny (Nov 30, 2022)

Yummy~ 

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 30, 2022)

Yum if it’s with almond milk! 

Macarons?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 1, 2022)

I love this game!

Hmm, I’ve had the “American” macarons that are basically the mounds candy without chocolate, but I’ve never had the traditional macaroons that look like little colorful burgers. But since I’ve had one kind I’ll say…
Yum.

Kettle corn?


----------



## tbro13 (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum!

Candy canes?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 1, 2022)

YUM! Yes to anything peppermint!

Liverwurst?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 1, 2022)

Yuck! 

Blood sausage?


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2022)

Yuck

Brownies?


----------



## Franny (Dec 1, 2022)

yummy! i prefer mine fudgy~

ramen?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum!

Christmas fruitcake?


----------



## xara (Dec 1, 2022)

never tried, but i don’t think i’d like it lol. it’s just never appealed to me.

fried chicken?


----------



## tbro13 (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum! 

Mixed nuts?


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum

Graham crackers?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 1, 2022)

Yuck 

Fruit parfait?


----------



## tbro13 (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum! 

Granola?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 1, 2022)

Yuck.

Flamin’ Hot Cheetos?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum!

Chicken teriyaki?


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum!!

Banana Bread?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum!!!!

Chocolate covered cherry cordial candies?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 1, 2022)

Yuck.

White chocolate?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 1, 2022)

Yum! 

Chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 2, 2022)

Yum!

Movie theater popcorn?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 2, 2022)

Yum!

Candy canes?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 2, 2022)

Yuck.

S’mores?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 2, 2022)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 2, 2022)

YUM!

Squid ink spaghetti?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Dec 2, 2022)

yum!

shepherd's pie?


----------



## Plume (Dec 2, 2022)

Yum!

Croissants?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 2, 2022)

Yum

Haggis?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 3, 2022)

Yuck!

Jello?


----------



## Franny (Dec 3, 2022)

YUM!!! 

Soft pretzels?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 3, 2022)

Yum

Beef burgundy?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 3, 2022)

Never had it before but it sounds yum!

Pozole?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

Yuck. 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 3, 2022)

Sometimes yum.

Candy corn?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 3, 2022)

I’ve never tried it, but I would love to, because it seems so divisive between people! 

Cherries?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

Yuck.

Watermelon?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 3, 2022)

Yuck.

Elk?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

Yuck.

Oranges?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 3, 2022)

Yuck XD

Chocolate peppermint


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 3, 2022)

Yuck

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 3, 2022)

Yum, depending on the flavor

rock candy?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 3, 2022)

Yum.

Seltzer water?


----------



## Plume (Dec 5, 2022)

Yuck

Ramen?


----------



## xara (Dec 5, 2022)

yum! 

hershey’s chocolate?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 5, 2022)

depends on which kind! the dark chocolate and almond ones are yum <3

ginger ale?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2022)

Yum!

Root beer floats?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 5, 2022)

Yum

Salt & Vinegar potato chips?


----------



## Franny (Dec 5, 2022)

Yummmm!

Caramel?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 5, 2022)

Yum!

Strawberries?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 5, 2022)

Yum! 

Loaded baked potato?


----------



## QueenCobra (Dec 5, 2022)

Yum!

Chai tea?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 6, 2022)

Yuck.

Garlic bread?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 6, 2022)

YUM!

Liver and onions?


----------



## Franny (Dec 6, 2022)

Yuck!!

Hot apple cider?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 6, 2022)

Yum

Pork rinds?


----------



## tbro13 (Dec 6, 2022)

Yum! 

Hot dogs?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 6, 2022)

Yuck

french fries?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 6, 2022)

Pretty good!

Pizza?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 7, 2022)

Yum!

Battered chicken?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 7, 2022)

Yum

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 7, 2022)

Yum

Tripe?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 7, 2022)

Never heard of it so I looked it up - Doesn't look very appetizing though, so yuck.

Gingerbread?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 7, 2022)

Yuck although the last time I tried it was probably 20 years ago so who knows!

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 8, 2022)

Yum

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 8, 2022)

Yum!
Lemons?


----------



## xara (Dec 8, 2022)

yum! 

mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Neb (Dec 8, 2022)

Yum!

Orange chicken?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 8, 2022)

oo im not american so ive never had it, but looks pretty good!

raw salmon sashimi?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 8, 2022)

Yum!

Butternut squash soup?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 8, 2022)

yum i think!

tomato soup?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 8, 2022)

Yum! (Even though I don't like tomatoes, haha.)

Bagels?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 8, 2022)

Yum! Everything bagels with cream cheese are one of my favorite foods right now :9

White cheddar-flavored stuff?


----------



## Plume (Dec 8, 2022)

Yum

Cheez-its?


----------



## jadetine (Dec 8, 2022)

Yuck, it has a weird sour aftertaste to me — and I normally love cheese everything.

Mushrooms?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 8, 2022)

Yuck

Peanut butter?


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 9, 2022)

Yum! Just had peanut butter with chocolate and banana. 

Dango ?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 9, 2022)

Never had it before but looks delicious. Yum! 

Supreme pizza?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2022)

Yuck. Not too into pizza.

French toast?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 9, 2022)

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 11, 2022)

Not bad. I like it. I've had some really weird combinations. Like cream cheese, I think? Didn't care for the taste or texture of it. Was kinda gross, but mostly the others I've tried have been great.

Cream of crab soup?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2022)

Yuck.

Meatloaf?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 11, 2022)

Yum!

Bacon?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 11, 2022)

Yum

Gummy coke bottles?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 11, 2022)

Yum!

Stir fry?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 11, 2022)

Yum! I love just about any kind of stir fry <3

Vietnamese spring rolls?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2022)

Yuck.

Instant noodles?


----------



## Clock (Dec 12, 2022)

Depends
Tomato soup?


----------



## Plume (Dec 12, 2022)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## smudge.e (Dec 12, 2022)

Very yum
One of my favorites 

Pistachios?


----------



## tbro13 (Dec 12, 2022)

Yum!

Pickles?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 12, 2022)

Yuck

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 12, 2022)

Yum!

Cashews?


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2022)

yum! 

dill pickles?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Yum

Pistachio pudding?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 13, 2022)

Never had it, but it sounds like a yuck…not a fan of pistachio flavor

Sour gummies?


----------



## simp (Dec 13, 2022)

VernalLapin said:


> Never had it, but it sounds like a yuck…not a fan of pistachio flavor
> 
> Sour gummies?


yum! 


red velvet cake?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Yum! Extra yum if there’s cream cheese frosting!

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## Plume (Dec 13, 2022)

Yuck, not a big fan of coconut.

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2022)

Yum.

Peppermint bark chocolates?


----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2022)

Yum

Salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 16, 2022)

YES! WHOOO! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! 
FOOD OF THE GODS! YUM TIMES INFINITY!

Cheesecake?


----------



## xara (Dec 16, 2022)

yum!!! my favourite dessert.  

garlic?


----------



## apeisland (Dec 16, 2022)

xara said:


> yum!!! my favourite dessert.
> 
> garlic?


Yuck!!!!!!!!! It destroys my stomach, I can feel it just by reading its name 

Spanish omelette ("tortilla" with eggs and potatoes)?


----------



## Plume (Dec 16, 2022)

Yum

Mcdonalds french fries?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 16, 2022)

Yum.

Cool Ranch Doritos?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 17, 2022)

Yum!

Waffles?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2022)

Yum, with syrup.

Bananas?


----------



## xara (Dec 17, 2022)

yum!! 

chocolate-covered pretzels?


----------



## Plume (Dec 17, 2022)

Yum

Chilli?


----------



## hugs (Dec 20, 2022)

Yummy!
Samosas?


----------



## vinnie (Dec 20, 2022)

Yum!

Steak?


----------



## Plume (Dec 20, 2022)

Yum

Quesadilla?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 20, 2022)

Yum

Bread sticks?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 20, 2022)

Yum!

Tortilla chips?


----------



## xara (Dec 21, 2022)

yum! they hit the spot when i’m craving something salty.  

pina colada?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 23, 2022)

Yum, but non-alcoholic! If you like piña coladas, and getting caught in the rain.

Poké bowl?


----------



## Plume (Dec 23, 2022)

Yum

Fried flounder


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 23, 2022)

Yuck.

Eggnog?


----------



## QueenCobra (Dec 23, 2022)

Yuck.

Peanut butter cookies with Hershey kisses on top?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 23, 2022)

Yum!

Pizza?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 23, 2022)

Yum!
Cinnamon?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 24, 2022)

Yum! Cinnamon _flavored_ things however, yuck.

Green beans?


----------



## xara (Dec 24, 2022)

yum! 

cottage cheese?


----------



## Plume (Dec 26, 2022)

Yum

Sour cream?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 27, 2022)

Yum, but only if I can having something to eat it with.

Profiteroles?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 28, 2022)

Not sure I’ve ever had them, but they look so yummy ^q^

Shrimp?


----------



## Plume (Dec 30, 2022)

Yuck

Fried rice?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 30, 2022)

Yum!

Hamburgers?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Yum but throw some cheese on it!

Hot cocoa?


----------



## xara (Dec 31, 2022)

yum!! 

white cheddar popcorn?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 31, 2022)

Yum!

Oreos?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 31, 2022)

Yum. Especially soaked in milk.

Ice cream cake?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 31, 2022)

It's not bad! I don't have it too often. I had one for my birthday and it was pretty good!

Sushi? Doesn't matter what kind. Crab, salmon, tuna, ect.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 1, 2023)

Yuck.

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 1, 2023)

Mmmmm yum!

Chocolate Torte?


----------



## xara (Jan 2, 2023)

yum!! 

mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 2, 2023)

Yum.

Hot dogs?


----------



## Rosiria (Jan 2, 2023)

Yum!

Funnel cake?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 2, 2023)

Yum.

Waffles with syrup?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 2, 2023)

They're alright. If it's homemade, I'm all for that, but frozen aisle waffles are just passable for breakfast or whatever.

Sauteed onions? Not by itself, just as a topping for sausage, burgers, ect.


----------



## xara (Jan 2, 2023)

yum! also yum by itself.

honey?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2023)

Yuck.

Milk chocolate bars?


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 3, 2023)

YUM. 

garlic bread (yum for me)


----------



## Rosiria (Jan 3, 2023)

Yum! 

Ravioli?


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 3, 2023)

Yum!!

babies?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 3, 2023)

Rosiria said:


> Yum!
> 
> Ravioli?


Yum!

Chilli chocolate?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 3, 2023)

Love chocolate, not sure about chilli though! I'd probably say yuck!

Orange chocolate?


----------



## Rosiria (Jan 3, 2023)

Yuck!

Escargot?


----------



## Snek (Jan 3, 2023)

Yum! (I've actually tried this and remembered liking it)

Chili dogs?


----------



## xara (Jan 4, 2023)

yum! 

hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 4, 2023)

Yuck unfortunately, not a fan of pineapple on my pizza

Pickles?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 4, 2023)

Yum! I love pickles, especially if they're in that salty water stuff. Yummmmmy.

Wasabi Peas?


----------



## Plume (Jan 4, 2023)

Mild yum

Strawberry soft-serve?


----------



## TeaBiskit (Jan 4, 2023)

Yum! 

Red velvet cake ?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jan 4, 2023)

Yum!

Coconut water?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2023)

Yuck?

I've never had it from a bottle, but I did drink some straight out of a coconut. It was kinda gross to be honest. I wanted to try to make coconut flakes from scratch just for the heck of it. Broke the shell, poured out the liquid, cleaned the skin. I tasted some without preparation and it was gross lol so I realized I needed to sweeten it by sauteing it with sugar.

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 4, 2023)

Yuck I never liked them as a kid and I didn't enjoy it much better as an adult. It makes my mouth feel dry. 

Chef Salad?


----------



## Snek (Jan 4, 2023)

Mild yum. Salads are a hit or miss for me. 

Key lime pie?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 4, 2023)

Yuck!
I'm just not a fan of key lime, I think - tho a lot of people in my family love it.

Garlic bread?


----------



## jadetine (Jan 4, 2023)

Yummmmm

Cilantro?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2023)

I guess it's ok if it's in something, but I wouldn't want to eat it alone.

Fried/breaded zucchini?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 4, 2023)

Yum!!!
I love fried zucchini soooo much, it's one of my favorites. That and fried eggplant.

....Hmmm

Eggplant Parm?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2023)

Yuck.

Onion rings?


----------



## Rosiria (Jan 4, 2023)

Mild Yum

Strawberry Shortcake?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 4, 2023)

Yum!

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## Snek (Jan 4, 2023)

Yum!

Chai tea?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 4, 2023)

Yum!

Peanut butter and mayo sammiches? (Listen, I'm totally serious here. I yuck'ed them then I tried them and now I yum them D


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2023)

Yum

Egg rolls?


----------



## Rosiria (Jan 5, 2023)

Yum!

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 5, 2023)

Yuck! Never been a fan of the texture/taste x.x

Peach Tea?


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2023)

i prefer it iced, but yum!

spaghetti?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 5, 2023)

Yum!!

Milk chocolate?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Jan 5, 2023)

Yum!

Blueberry pancakes?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 5, 2023)

Yum!


Scallion Pancakes?


----------



## TeaBiskit (Jan 5, 2023)

Yum! 

Shrimp pancakes ?


----------



## Snek (Jan 5, 2023)

Yuck!

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Jan 5, 2023)

Yum!

Bokguk (pufferfish soup)?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 5, 2023)

Yuck!

Crawfish Etouffee?


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2023)

never had, but probably yuck. not a fan of seafood lol.

lobster rolls?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 5, 2023)

xara said:


> never had, but probably yuck. not a fan of seafood lol.
> 
> lobster rolls?



That's fair! Crawfish is really popular where I live, but if you don't grow up eating it or get used to it, I can see how it would be a yuck!

As for the lobster rolls, despite loving crawfish, Yuck haha. Never been a fan.

Spring Rolls?


----------



## Rosiria (Jan 5, 2023)

Yum!

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 5, 2023)

Yuck

Cream soda?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 5, 2023)

Yuck

Oreos?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 5, 2023)

Yum! But I'm super sensitive to sugar so I can't eat many /cry

Twizzlers?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Friday at 12:08 AM)

Yum!

Pretzels?


----------



## DaisyFan (Friday at 12:20 AM)

Yum!

Popcorn?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Friday at 1:00 AM)

Yum!!

Bacon?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Friday at 2:31 AM)

Yum

Milk?


----------



## xara (Friday at 5:55 AM)

yum! 

raspberries?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Friday at 8:31 AM)

Yum! 

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Croconaw (Friday at 1:55 PM)

Yum.

Baked beans?


----------



## TeaBiskit (Friday at 5:19 PM)

Yum!

Scones ?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Friday at 7:53 PM)

I believe they are good. 

Fruit Gushers?


----------



## xara (Friday at 8:21 PM)

yuck. i love fruit snacks, but i don’t love the “gushers” part of fruit gushers lol. 

eggplant?


----------



## Plume (Tuesday at 9:04 AM)

Yuck

Yogurt?


----------



## xara (Tuesday at 1:38 PM)

yum!

pizza?


----------



## Bexism (Tuesday at 2:24 PM)

Yum!

Seaweed


----------



## S.J. (Tuesday at 3:16 PM)

Yuck! I really tried to like it, I did. 

Courgette (zucchini)?


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 3:17 PM)

I don't remember the taste

Marzipan?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 3:18 PM)

never tried, would try!  think itd be yum

fried bananas?


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 3:22 PM)

Yum

Peppermint tea


----------



## xara (Tuesday at 8:13 PM)

yuck. i’m not a huge fan of peppermint. 

grilled salmon?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Tuesday at 9:13 PM)

yummmmmmmm

Stir-fried veggies?


----------



## DaisyFan (Yesterday at 3:06 PM)

Yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## Snek (Yesterday at 4:25 PM)

Yum!

Samosas?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

I've never tried it but considering I have trouble with certain tastes/textures I would guess prob yuck

vanilla ice cream?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

Yum!

Oranges?


----------



## xara (Yesterday at 5:35 PM)

yum!

strawberry milk?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 6:04 PM)

oh no yuck 

thin mints?


----------



## VernalLapin (Yesterday at 10:21 PM)

Yum!

Wafer cookies?


----------



## The retro leafeon (Today at 1:01 AM)

Yum

Poutine?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Today at 1:08 AM)

YUM!! It's so good and probably one of the best things about Québec 

Marshmallows?


----------



## Croconaw (Today at 2:39 AM)

Yum.

Soft tacos?


----------



## Snek (Today at 7:56 AM)

Yum! Mexican is one of my favourite cuisines

Bubble tea?


----------



## Clock (Today at 7:59 AM)

Yum

Hazelnut?


----------



## xara (Today at 10:54 AM)

yum! 

chocolate-covered coffee beans?


----------

